# Resolution "LOW-BUY" 2015



## Naynadine (Jan 1, 2015)

New year - new resolutions! We'll continue our Low-Buy in 2015 and everyone can join!

  (see last year's thread: Resolution "LOW-BUY" 2014! Who wants to play?)

  And our swap thread: Team Low-Buy Swap Thread


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello again  subscribed.  Thanks Naynay!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 1, 2015)

Best of luck for 2015  For me, I want savings, good skin and hair care over makeup  Edit: Jan. 15 all my 2014 items have finally been delivered this week so it's time to start again  Jan  Dolce and Gabbana Perfect Finish Powder - a disappointment :-( With 10% off: Tom Ford Eye brush no. 12 Oribe Gold Lust hair oil Feb Chanel Poudre Universelle compacte (another disappointment) Mar Sacha FixIt powder Arista eyeshadow duo Cargo HD Pressed Powder Giorgio Armani Shadow eye tint Chanel Antoinette Rouge Coco Gucci Ocean Rhapsody eyeshadow quad Gucci Libertine lipstick Gucci Iconic Black mascara GWP Apr Gucci Fume eyeshadow duo Gucci Ultra Violet eyeshadow mono Gucci Iconic Black mascara GWP Gucci black patent leather cosmetics bag GWP La Roche-Posay Anthelios Mineral spf 50 (discounted; fail) La Roche-Posay Redermic UV spf 25 (discounted; fail) Gucci Agate eyeshadow duo Gucci Exotic Umber bronzing powder Chanel Amorosa rouge coco shine Cologne for Hubby May Tom Ford Pink Glow eye and cheek palette Tom Ford Golden Peach eyeshadow duo Marc Jacobs Mahogany Le Marc lipstick Sacha Cosmetics Buttercup powder compact Sacha Cosmetics FixIt Powder Jun Tom Ford Naked Bronze eyeshadow duo Marc Jacobs J'Adore Le Marc lipstick YSL Orient eyeshadow mono (discounted) Guerlain Brownie and Clyde eyeshadow mono Tom Ford Raw Jade eyeshadow duo Laura Mercier powder puff (pk of two) Jul Narciso edt (discounted) Chanel Pensive RA Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 1, 2015)

:cheer: Looking forward to continuing on this journey with you all!   This year I plan to limit my non-essential purchases to 5 per month, including makeup, skincare, perfume, clothing, etc. I made sure my inventory was up to date so I'm all set to start. I'm doing a Pan That Palette challenge with a 9 Z-palette of some Red Apple Lipstick shadows, and I also plan to do a rotating Project 5 pan with one each of lipstick, lipgloss, lipliner, blush, and powder. I'm happy with the numbers in all other categories.  I also plan to stick to an average of 1.5 shopping days per month which I'll plan my wishlist for in advance. Right now the only things on my list are: an Hourglass eyeshadow palette, a brush roll, and maybe some perfumes from the next BPAL update. Not as tempted by makeup anymore which is a good sign! Focusing on other things this year like fitness and lifestyle goals.  Hope everyone has a wonderful and productive year. Can't wait to see all of our progress!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay it's 2015!  My goal for 2015 is to minimise the purchases and to project pan as much as possible!  I project panned for the last qtr of 2014 and really enjoyed it, so I want to continue with this as much as possible !


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in again.

  I'm hoping to do a No Buy until at least April 1st (will allow myself replacements of HGs; but definitely NO MO' FOUNDATION OR LIPSTICK!) and I've got several items on my use it up list. Low Buy after April.

  Happy New Year everyone! I sincerely hope those who did well in 2014 continue to do well... and if you didn't, it's a new year!


----------



## tirurit (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey I'm in once more!

  My goals may seem conservative next to some of yours but it all boils down to


enjoy what I own 	
no stupid purchases (slight variations of shades, lured in by offers and sales, quantity vs quality, no backups!) 
 
  I've just downloaded the app that @veronikawithak mentioned before so I am going to keep record of what I buy so I can later figure out my superfluous spendings!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 1, 2015)

Wahoo! Having a spring clean right now!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 1, 2015)

tirurit said:


> Hey I'm in once more!  My goals may seem conservative next to some of yours but it all boils down to
> 
> enjoy what I own
> no stupid purchases (slight variations of shades, lured in by offers and sales, quantity vs quality, no backups!)
> I've just downloaded the app that @veronikawithak  mentioned before so I am going to keep record of what I buy so I can later figure out my superfluous spendings!


  I think those are great goals! I hear you on the no stupid purchases. I have been eyeing the new semi sweet palette since it became available to VIBRouge. I even went and looked at it and didn't buy it! But the struggle is real lol.   I also just want to say that one of my goals is to NOT make VIBRouge again. I will be so dissappinted with myself if I do.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in! Don't know exactly what my goals are yet, been having some proper down time the last few days, but I'll give it some thought soon


----------



## dodotheextinct (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone! 

I'll be partaking in this thread again this year. This year I am focusing on using my makeup and will be partaking in a no buy until the Spring Sephora sale (in April). I really want to use the products that I have and am looking forward to rediscovering products in my stash. 

Now it's time to go and count my inventory again haha.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 1, 2015)

I won't wish you all luck, because this is about resolve. We control what we buy, and only we can make the changes in our lives that are required.

  My priority this year is getting back into shape, so I have no makeup goals.


----------



## ellemarie (Jan 1, 2015)

I bought quite a few things last week, including D&G foundation and concealer. I still have a YSL foundation that's less than half full, then a foundation stick (that's over a year old) that is technically serviceable but not great. I love the D&G, so I will just go on a no-buy until April. The only exception will be using the $35 Sephora gift card I got for Christmas, but only if there's something I'm dying to have. My other goal is to sell most of my MAC, even if that means asking next to nothing for everything, especially the depotted eyeshadows.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yayyyyyyy I'm doing this go around lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 1, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> I bought quite a few things last week, including D&G foundation and concealer. I still have a YSL foundation that's less than half full, then a foundation stick (that's over a year old) that is technically serviceable but not great. I love the D&G, so I will just go on a no-buy until April. The only exception will be using the $35 Sephora gift card I got for Christmas, but only if there's something I'm dying to have. My other goal is to sell most of my MAC, even if that means asking next to nothing for everything, especially the depotted eyeshadows.


  Hi, may I ask which D&G foundation you got?


----------



## ellemarie (Jan 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi, may I ask which D&G foundation you got?


 * Perfect Luminous Liquid Foundation*


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 1, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> [COLOR=393939]* Perfect Luminous Liquid Foundation*[/COLOR]


  I ordered that one a few days ago. Chose that one over the Armani Luminous Silk. Hoping it works well for me!


----------



## shay1988 (Jan 1, 2015)

My goal is to buy things that I would actually use and to use  the things that I already own. I also plan stop buying items in  same colors such as lipsticks and neutral eyeshadow palettes.


----------



## nt234 (Jan 1, 2015)

My goals are to get rid of what I bought but didn't use in 2014, and to keep a working inventory of all of the makeup I have so far, organized by category and colour so that I don't buy two of the same shade! I got so makeup happy last year that I kept buying similar shades due to special packaging (which I'm a sucker for!). I also want to make more of an effort to try things in person whenever possible, that way I know whether or not I'll be using it.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 1, 2015)

My largest goal for the year is to inventory my entire collection from which I expect to see the overlaps and I can eliminate. In conjunction with that I will continue my huge decluttering project.

  My biggest makeup expenditure last year was from MAC and I anticipate that will decrease in 2015 as I'm feeling I'm reaching max capacity with the brand.  Other than that, I don't have any specific low-buy goals at the moment.


----------



## ellemarie (Jan 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hoping it works well for me!


  I used to use YSL and I prefer D&G. I wish I had cheaper taste.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay Team Low Buy 2015! :cheer:  Copy-and-pasted from the previous thread...  *Where To Stop (No Buy)* 

 Pre-Made Eyeshadow Palettes - Don't want or need any more.  
 Bronzers - Need to work through the two I have, not to mention I've got one blush that practically is a bronzer on me!  
 Concealer - I'm okay with the ones I have at the moment.  
 Eye Liners - The ones I have need to be used more.  
 Blushes - Going to focus on the ones I have.  
 Setting and Finishing Powders - Don't need either/or right now. 
 *Where To Slow Down (Proceed with Caution)* 

 Single Eyeshadows - Although I added several shades to my stash in 2014, I did notice a gap (this includes within pre-made palettes): matte transition(ish) shades. Even with my eye shape I think I can do with some. So I'd like to focus primarily on those sorts of colours. That said, I won't smack myself (much) if I buy a shade I'm lemming. And I'd like to complete the eyeshadow side of my MAC palette; I have five spots remaining. (I'm still wanting to separate it, and the blush side, into two singles.)  
 Lipliner - I spotted a gap here, too (I don't have a true purple lipliner). I can fill that.  
 Brow Products  
 Eyeshadow Primer - Replace/repurchase my NARS primer.  
 Lipgloss - If I run out of a colour I have, or if it goes bad, I can replace it. But I don't think I'll be adding any more.  
 Mascara - Two is a good number for me, and the ones I have are loves. Just repurchase when the time comes.  
 Cream Eyeshadows/Paint Pots - I'm looking at Tailor Grey to round out this part of my stash.  
 Lipstick - There are some shades I need to use a bit more (namely my reds!), and I still want to come up with additional lipliner/lipstick combos. I still want a few NARS Audacious lippies, but I'm not in much of a hurry to buy them. 
 *Points of Focus* 

 Pigments - Use the ones I have even more. I likely won't add to the number I have, but I'm not going to restrict myself from buying more, either.  
 Highlighter/Luminizer - I've got two (one liquid, one powder) I've been looking at.  
 Foundation Primer - There is one I have my eye on: Hourglass Veil Mineral. I'll get the little one to try out and see if I like it. Then I'll go from there.  
 Foundation - I'll likely be in the market for at least one new one next year. My CC cream has got to be nearing its end; my NARS one is aging; and the less said about my Maybelline, the better. I've got a few that I'm looking at, and at least one in particular that my radar is on.  
 Brushes - There is at least one gap I want to fill. Otherwise it's to look for better shapes to serve various purposes, or to supplement existing brushes, so I have a collection I love. 
 *Miscellaneous* 

 False Lashes - I don't wear them much, but they're something I'd like to delve into/play with a little bit more.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in of course!

  Leaving college has been a major financial wake up call for me. I'm not broke, but now it's hit me that I have to save, save, save, rather than spend, spend, spend. I've found that the desire to buy makeup has lessened quite a bit.

  I need to inventory what I have, and then go from there. The only items I really lack are blushes and highlighters. If I'm going to spend this year, it should be on those. I won't rule out lipsticks, as much as I love them - however, I'm going to be working in a relatively conservative environment so if I do, I need to focus more on work friendly shades.

  Here's to hoping this is a wonderful, successful year!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy 2015 everyone!!  I'm with tirurit on the goals. No stupid makeup purchases. I have five hot pink lipsticks, I don't need another.   I also want to add for myself: - Use a mask at least 2x a month  - No body lotions or shower gel purchases in 2015 until I've used up everything I have  Hope you all had a great new years and wishing you all the best in 2015!!   





tirurit said:


> Hey I'm in once more!  My goals may seem conservative next to some of yours but it all boils down to
> 
> enjoy what I own
> no stupid purchases (slight variations of shades, lured in by offers and sales, quantity vs quality, no backups!)
> I've just downloaded the app that @veronikawithak  mentioned before so I am going to keep record of what I buy so I can later figure out my superfluous spendings!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 2, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> I used to use YSL and I prefer D&G. I wish I had cheaper taste.


  I hear you


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello again! I'm back as well.

  The year started with MAC's Lightness of Being being launched over here. It's really difficult to withstand it! I don't like anything except for Perfect Topping. Normally, everything would've been sold out right now but this collection doesn't seem to be so popular, so everything's still in stock. I hope I can stay strong and not order anything!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 2, 2015)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Hello again! I'm back as well.  The year started with MAC's Lightness of Being being launched over here. It's really difficult to withstand it! I don't like anything except for Perfect Topping. Normally, everything would've been sold out right now but this collection doesn't seem to be so popular, so everything's still in stock. I hope I can stay strong and not order anything!


  I agree, it really surprises me how much is still in stock. Unexpectedly, I was in town today so I decided to go swatching in spite of my resolution not to do so. But hey, nothing really intrigued me  (except for PT, which I ordered on Monday but it seemingly still needs to be shipped...well, the holidays). I love Lightscapade, but already own one, and although I usually like to get a blush, those were super glittery and the sparkle seemed not well integrated into the formula, just like a weird layer of glitter on a seperate layer of applied chalky color. Can't really express this in English. So I'll be patiently waiting for PT to arrive and I'm done. Unless Red Red Red collection will be available at my small b-counter, February's gonna be inexpensive as well, whoop!


----------



## ScarlettMoeller (Jan 2, 2015)

After lurking for a long time I'm in as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I really want to try and use up my lip glosses and just get some regular use out of my mac pigments. I almost never reach for them and I have way too many to just have them stored at my vanity.

  I also don't need any more blushes but unfortunately I usually gravitate towards those when new collections launch. I did manage to not buy that much in 2014. Hopefully I will buy even less this year. I think I've just come to realize that I actually prefer a smaller stash. I just don't want to have all these unused items sitting around.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 2, 2015)

ScarlettMoeller said:


> After lurking for a long time I'm in as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Welcome!! :stars: I have a problem with blush too, I know the struggle. :sigh:


----------



## katred (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi everyone! I don't know that I'll be engaging in an actual low-buy this year, or at least I don't know what limits I'll place on myself aside from the ones that my budget will force on me anyway. However, I do have a few goals that should limit what I buy without me putting an official cap on purchases.

  1. I want to make sure I wear every lipstick in my collection. I have a ridiculous number and I'm sure that I have worn some in a couple of years. I need to determine if there are any I want to retire and, before buying new ones, I want to know that I don't have any close dupes.

  2. Same thing with my blushes. I don't have quite as many blushes as lipsticks, but I also find that they tend to look more alike when applied.

  3. Make use of sample sizes whenever I can. I have so much makeup that even a small format product can last me a while. So, whenever I can get access to them, I'm going to do so. It's also a good way to sample new product formulas.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 2, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> I won't wish you all luck, because this is about resolve. We control what we buy, and only we can make the changes in our lives that are required.
> 
> *My priority this year is getting back into shape, *so I have no makeup goals.
> 
> ...


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 2, 2015)

Great to see so many new and returning faces.  It's going to be a good year!   I culled about 20 more lip products last night, mostly mini lipglosses. I'm down to 5 lipglosses now which I'm so happy about! I just kept my favourites and that's all I really need. Now the only areas that I'm still wanting to downsize a bit more are lipsticks and eyeshadows.  I got some new notebooks to keep track of my projects in 2015. In one section I wrote out my makeup inventory and ideal inventory. I'm down to 92 makeup items total now. This month I'm working on using everything at least once and so far I've used 22 already! Most of the items are things I know I'll be keeping, so I don't think I'll be doing another large declutter until the 6 month mark. We'll see though. I also wrote out a list of everything I want to use up this year, either because it's expiring or because I want to downsize. I have 20 categories with 31 items total, including a palette of 9 eyeshadows. This is the year I really want to focus on making the most of my stash!


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Jan 2, 2015)

katred said:


> Hi everyone! I don't know that I'll be engaging in an actual low-buy this year, or at least I don't know what limits I'll place on myself aside from the ones that my budget will force on me anyway. However, I do have a few goals that should limit what I buy without me putting an official cap on purchases.  1. I want to make sure I wear every lipstick in my collection. I have a ridiculous number and I'm sure that I have worn some in a couple of years. I need to determine if there are any I want to retire and, before buying new ones, I want to know that I don't have any close dupes.  2. Same thing with my blushes. I don't have quite as many blushes as lipsticks, but I also find that they tend to look more alike when applied.  3. Make use of sample sizes whenever I can. I have so much makeup that even a small format product can last me a while. So, whenever I can get access to them, I'm going to do so. It's also a good way to sample new product formulas.


I completely understand the blush thing. I don't have as many blushes as i do lipsticks. I have 28 blushes but some of them look very similar when applied. My bad girl gone good blush looks like gingerly and my sharon peaches and cream looks like fleur power


----------



## ScarlettMoeller (Jan 2, 2015)

Quote:


mommyluvsmac said:


> I completely understand the blush thing. I don't have as many blushes as i do lipsticks. I have 28 blushes *but some of them look very similar when applied*. My bad girl gone good blush looks like gingerly and my sharon peaches and cream looks like fleur power


  I have the same issue. I have 30+ from mac and so many of them look the same on the skin. Yet I still buy new ones from time to time. I can see a difference when two pans are side by side, but are other people actually going to notice a difference? Probably not. I will try to purge my blush stash in 2015 - especially the shimmery and glittery ones. I just do not reach for them anymore.


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Jan 2, 2015)

ScarlettMoeller said:


> > Quote:
> 
> 
> Thank you!   I have the same issue. I have 30+ from mac and so many of them look the same on the skin. Yet I still buy new ones from time to time. I can see a difference when two pans are side by side, but are other people actually going to notice a difference? Probably not. I will try to purge my blush stash in 2015 - especially the shimmery and glittery ones. I just do not reach for them anymore.


IKR I was trying to pan sweet as cocoa blush but the shimmer is horrible on my textured skin Plus i like my Lips and Cheeks better without shimmer. I don't mind shimmer on my eyes though.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello ladies!!! So glad to see so many of you back in the loop for a new year of smarter buying! I have done so well I've hardly had a free moment to check in!! When I would purchase in the past... I'd run here to discuss it. But since I've skipped SO many collections and makeup temptations, I've honestly tried to stay away to keep from being tempted. Glad I have this thread to check in from time to time!! But I'll try to lay low as much as possible. It seems to be helping me substantially! I'll "see" you sweeties soon! Good Luck w the new 2015 goals!!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 2, 2015)

New year, new attempt at a low-buy. I actually did really well last year up until the holiday season. :/  *Goals for 2015:* * _Continue to be discerning about my purchases._ I know what I want from products, and I also am aware of what I like with regards to formulas, textures, finishes, etc. There should be less guesswork, and thus less impulsive buying. * _Stay within my (physical) means._ I have managed to consolidate my stash down to one small dresser drawer for eyes and face... Would like to keep it that way. This also goes for lipsticks -- no outgrowing these two 24 holders!  Other than those two things, my only other beauty goals are to wash my brushes more often, and to start systematically working through what I already have. -nods- I'm thinking about trying to knock out products that are on their last legs first.  Excited to be in here, hopefully I can keep up with the thread this year and celebrate everyone's triumphs  *2015 PURCHASES:* _January_ :: $58 (ULTA 20% OFF) * LORAC Unzipped Gold * NYX Butter Gloss - Angel Food Cake, Red Velvet * Too Faced Perfect Eyes - Perfect Peacock  _February_ :: ~$83 * ColourPop Down With Decorum Set * ColourPop Forget the Fruitcake Set * ColourPop Super Shock Shadows - Effect, Sequin * Maybelline Lasting Drama Gel Eyeliner * Maybelline Master Precise Liquid Eyeliner * Sleek Contour Kit - Dark  _March_ ::


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 2, 2015)

Just got back from my first shopping trip of the year! I had to find a birthday gift for a friend, redeem a voucher for a free mascara, make an exchange, turn in my B2Ms.. things were just piling up so I figured I'd get everything done before classes started. Here's what is going towards my 5 item limit for the month:  1. An awesome dress that fit perfectly and looked great. Last one in my size, and when I went to pay it was 50% off. Score! I wear dresses often so this will make its way into regular rotation. 2. Bite lip primer - I wanted to see how this compares to the MAC one. I also bought a lip pencil in Rhubarb since I loved the formula of the one in the Sephora set but wasn't too crazy about the color. Only counting one of these since I exchanged something to cover the cost of the other. 3. Brush roll - I've been wanting one for so long but couldn't find one I liked. Finally found an Etsy one that I love so I ordered it today. 4. Ordered a videogame so I could play online with a friend. We've been planning to get something to play together for months and we're finally getting around to it. 5. ? - Saving this in case something unexpected comes up later! It always does.   I also bought 3 dress shirts that I'm not counting towards my limit. It's so hard for me to find well-fitting shirts off the rack so when I do I stock up. I actually didn't have any other solid coloured dress shirts either, all of my button ups are patterned. Plus I can wear them to work and clases so they'll get a lot of wear. Bought some underwear and deodorant too but those aren't included either lol.  Traded in my B2M items as well. I always plan to wait but then the bag of empties just burns a hole in my pocket for some reason! I got one lipstick as part of my friend's birthday gift, and Peach Blossom lipstick and Oyster Girl lipglass for me. Peach Blossom is a staple for me - I finished one last year - and I've been wanting to try Oyster Girl for a while. Oh, and I got my birthday gift from Sephora too!  Pretty satisfied with how I did. I got a lot of items it seems but 6 of them I didn't pay OOP for and I don't think I indulged too much otherwise. Now to exercise self-control for the rest of the month.. Classes are starting again so I know I'll be stressed but hopefully not as much as last year.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shellygrl I am digging your post so I copied it and filled it in with my own goals, I love the Lil sections you made. 


*Where To Stop (No Buy)*


*Pre-Made Eyeshadow Palette*s - I don't want or need anymore. 
*Eye Liners* – I only use a black and brown and that’s all I use no more for this. 
*Blushes* – I want to finish all my ED and get down to only 6 blushes this year whether I sell or give away. If I get thru one I will purchase peaches because I fell in love with my sisters.  
*Single Eye shadows-* I have been slimming down my mac singles and am not feeling any gaps missing. I want to get down to 2 15-pan, right now I have 3 -15 pan with gaps i all of them. 
*Lip liner* - I have all that I need. 
*Lipstick* - I have all the shades I need. I may check out new ones in the new year but I am not missing any, it has to be extremely unique, I did well in this in 2014 
*Highlighter/Luminizer* – Do not need any AT ALL!  
*Pigments*- I’m down to 16 vials of the 35 I use to own, I want to get down to 10 
*Bronzers* – I only have one and I use to have like 4, I don’t have a nice one to warm up my face for natural look but I didn’t wear any of my old ones so I am not looking to get a new one unless I can find a nice travel size one.  
 

*Good to Replace as needed (Proceed with Caution)*


*Lipgloss* – I may add a mini lipglass because the majority lip products are matte but am not in a hurry for it 
*Mascara* - Two is good to have, I have an idea what are HG for me now so as soon as I finish these last minis, I will replace with full size versions of what I love. 
*Foundation* – I just got the Bobbi Brown BB cream with the Sephora $20 GC so I hope to finish that this year as a daily, I want to repurchase my NARS SG I love that foundation, I lost my GA Luminous Silk so I do need a foundation, Only want  to have one this year. I want to try the NARs powder too.  
*Concealer* - I'm good with my YSL Touche Eclat, I purchased the Chanel one because I wanted more coverage but was too ca key so I returned it. YSL is good for now 
 

*Miscellaneous*


*False Lashes* – I also would like to focus on more looks with falsies but not to the point where I have more than 3 in my stash.  
*Brushes*- I don’t need any brushes, but I am making a trip to Japan and if I see some unique Hakuhods I am missing I will allow myself some.  
 
  I also purchased a new skincare regimen ($200ish worth) in December, so that was my biggest purchase as far as beauty related towards the end, no makeup since those melt lipsticks release which I was very happy about it. I haven't checked for MAC updates and I don't plan too because I really am not missing anything in my makeup. I am so proud of myself with my low buy in 2014 and I wanna continue it in 2014, I have even surpassed my old ideal makeup inventory. My next post will be my makeup inventory from last year and this year, I did them around Jan time frame anyways.

  I am def in for Team Low Buy 2015, and I feel like I have more control with my purchases in makeup, I am looking on working on my spending and saving this year in other places like shoes, clothes, and jewelry, trying to go towards to minimalistic approach but gradually.

  I would like to remind new guests that this spending habits wasn't an overnight improvement, for many of us it took us all year it was an ongoing battle so don't give up!


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's the truth in numbers yay! 

   MAKEUP INVENTORY                                              IDEAL             1/14               1/15


*LIP*
  Lipstick                                                                       30                   97                   38
  Lip Gloss                                                                    5                      7                      0
  Lip balm                                                                     2                      2                      1
   Lip Liners                                                                   10                   26                   12



*FACE*
  Primer                                                                        1                      2                      1
  Foundation                                                                 2                      5                      2
  Concealer                                                                   1                      3                      1
  Powder                                                                       1                      2                      1
  Setting powder                                                           1                      2                      1
  Highlighters                                                                8                      19                   8
  Bronzer                                                                       2                      6                      1
   Blush                                                                          15                   35                   17      



*EYES*
  Eye Primer                                                                1                      1                      1
  Eyeshadow-palettes                                                  3                      5                      3
  Eyeshadow singles                                                   10                   17                   7
  Pigment vials                                                             20                   35                   12
  Eye liner                                                                     2                      7                      4
  Mascara                                                                     2                      12                   2
  Brow                                                                           2                      2                      1



*TOOLS *
  Beauty Blender                                                          2                      5                      2
  Face brushes                                                            15
  Eye Brushes                                                             15



*FRAGRANCES*
  Perfumes                                                                   3                      5                      3


  I'm almost there to my ideal and I wish to slim down even more. I have yet to do my brush count down because that is still a process, but I know my eye brushes have been cut down my half and im so proud of that. Its such a relief believe me!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 4, 2015)

I was able to resist Perfect Topping which is now sold out. Good for my wallet.
  The only things I need to buy are the MSF Light and Fix+ since I'm running out of both. Also, if I can find Faux somewhere I'll definitely grab it! Getting this lipstick is basically impossible! It has been sold out for weeks, if not even months, now. I tried to get it at the counter about three times now and I've been looking online for it forever now. Next time I'll get the chance I'll definitely buy it.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 4, 2015)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I was able to resist Perfect Topping which is now sold out. Good for my wallet.


 well done! I've already written that I did order a PT on Monday and yesterday I finally got it. Unfortunately, it's got a scratch /dent on the surface but it's not too dramatic and since it's sold out, it cannot be exchanged for a fresh one anyway. I ordered it right when it was releaed so in relation to the time span, the scratch was not caused by a customer (this would be groce) but must have been caused during production. although it doesn't swatch as pink as some of the ones shown in the Mac thread, it's really flattering and suits me well. I can imagine it becoming part of my foundation routine, so the purchase was not too stupid at least.   on Mackarrie's blog, the pink blush does look really pretty indeed (although I didn't imagine this might be possible because of all that superfluous glitter), but this impression totally contradicts my impression I had swatching...oh well...must stay strong and stick to my  opinion.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 4, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> on Mackarrie's blog, the pink blush does look really pretty indeed (although I didn't imagine this might be possible because of all that superfluous glitter), but this impression totally contradicts my impression I had swatching...oh well...must stay strong and stick to my opinion.


  I'm glad you're happy with Perfect Topping even though it's not perfect (haha, what a pun...) and has a dent. Sometimes this happens; my Vice 3 which I ordered online came with a scratch in one of the colours but that's okay. If you can sanitize it there's nothing to worry about.
  I've read that the glitter is just overspray but I can't tell you for sure. I wouldn't buy that blush. There's nothing special about a hot pink.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 4, 2015)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I wouldn't buy that blush. There's nothing special about a hot pink.


 I guess that's true. Actually, I already own some hot pinks, and muted shades suit my complexion more. There are so many bad reviews around and even the fact that it's still in stock should make me get suspicious, lol.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm in!  I joined the low-buy thread a little late in 2014, and even though I think I've made some improvements, my stash is still quite big.

*My makeup-related goals in 2015:*



Take inventory of my entire collection. 	
Continue to purge items I don't need. 	
Be more selective and buy a lot less products. 	
Try to use up products before they go bad. 	
Start depotting my MAC shadows & blushes. 
 
*No Buy:*


Eyeshadow Primers - I'm happy with the ones I have, and they last forever. 	
Eyebrow Products - I'm only going to repurchase as needed, but I think I'm set for 2015. 	
Mascara - I need to use up what I have before they dry up. 	
Lip Balm - I'm only going to repurchase as needed, but I think I'm good. 	
Concealers - I have 4 concealers at the moment, but I'd be happy with just 2. 	
Setting/Finishing Products - I'm okay with the 2 I currently have. 
 
*1 in 1 Out:*


Eyeshadow Palettes - I will only buy a new one if I can get rid of 1 or 2 palette(s) from my stash. 	
Lipsticks - I'm not going to restrict myself from buying, but I do need to be more selective. 	
Lipgloss - I just need to be more selective and use up what I have before they go bad. 	
Blushes - I will only buy a new one if I can get rid of 1 or 2 blushes from my stash. 	
Bronzers - I don't have that many, but I need to focus on the ones I have. 	
Highlighters - I do have 1 or 2 that I have on my wish list, but I need to make room for it. 
 
*Low Buy:*


Single Eyeshadows - Unless it's a new EDES, I don't think I'll be adding any more. 	
Cream Eyeshadows - I love MAC Paint Pots, but I'll only buy new ones if I'll use them a lot. 	
Eye Liners - I will only purchase new ones if they are unique to my collection. 	
Lip Liners - I don't have that many, and there are a few gaps I want to fill. 	
Pigments - I rarely use them, so I probably won't buy more. 	
Brushes - I have what I need at this time, but I'd still like to get some Hakuhodo brushes later. 
 
*Need to Replace: *


Foundation Primer - I had a couple, but I lost them when I moved last year. 	
Foundation - I need to get one before my CC cream runs out.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 4, 2015)

I procrastinated on my decluttering project through the holidays and just started it last night.  I've made some good headway but there's still a ways to go.  I've got a huge garbage bag filled with clothes and never used bags that I plan to donate, slowly gathering cosmetics that I will either sell, give away or toss, several bags of personal papers to be shredded, and a few grocery bags filled with items to put in recycling.  

  All of my makeup that's not already organized into drawers have now been sorted by category (eyes, face, lips, skin care, etc.), to make it easier for when I can incorporate them into my collection.  Over the last couple of weeks, I've pulled a minimum of 20 items, mostly BNIB, that I'm letting go.  

  It doesn't look like I've accomplished much - but I'm feeling more motivated to keep going until I get my space to where I want it to be.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 4, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Great to see so many new and returning faces.  It's going to be a good year!   I culled about 20 more lip products last night, mostly mini lipglosses. I'm down to 5 lipglosses now which I'm so happy about! I just kept my favourites and that's all I really need. Now the only areas that I'm still wanting to downsize a bit more are lipsticks and eyeshadows.  I got some new notebooks to keep track of my projects in 2015. In one section I wrote out my makeup inventory and ideal inventory. I'm down to 92 makeup items total now. This month I'm working on using everything at least once and so far I've used 22 already! Most of the items are things I know I'll be keeping, so I don't think I'll be doing another large declutter until the 6 month mark. We'll see though. I also wrote out a list of everything I want to use up this year, either because it's expiring or because I want to downsize. I have 20 categories with 31 items total, including a palette of 9 eyeshadows. This is the year I really want to focus on making the most of my stash!


 Sounds like you're really on the right track!


----------



## tirurit (Jan 5, 2015)

@jennifae yay for depotting! Today I depoted my zoeva mixed metals palette and one of my blush by three sleek blushes. I feel so acomplished when I put those pans into my z-palettes!

  I also organized all my palettes into those cheap white ikea magazine files. Now they don't clutter the space and I have one for eyes and the other for face products


----------



## patentg33k (Jan 5, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I procrastinated on my decluttering project through the holidays and just started it last night.  I've made some good headway but there's still a ways to go.  I've got a huge garbage bag filled with clothes and never used bags that I plan to donate, slowly gathering cosmetics that I will either sell, give away or toss, several bags of personal papers to be shredded, and a few grocery bags filled with items to put in recycling.
> 
> All of my makeup that's not already organized into drawers have now been sorted by category (eyes, face, lips, skin care, etc.), to make it easier for when I can incorporate them into my collection.  Over the last couple of weeks, I've pulled a minimum of 20 items, mostly BNIB, that I'm letting go.
> 
> It doesn't look like I've accomplished much - but I'm feeling more motivated to keep going until I get my space to where I want it to be.


  Sounds awesome to me!


----------



## Haven (Jan 5, 2015)

I will be stopping by this thread throughout the year. DH and I purchased a new home at the end of 2014. Yeah! So now I need to focus more on saving/using money for that. We already have a list of projects and things to fix in the house. I haven't finalized my actual makeup goals yet, but when I do I will post them.   Oh I do know one - less online makeup purchases.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 5, 2015)

I just came across a nice article about decluttering. Well, for decluttering pros, it's nothing super new, but it's really cutely written and I  did throw away some stuff  http://hellogiggles.com/8-things-can-toss-right-now-declutter-life


----------



## cwillie (Jan 5, 2015)

Long time lurker, finally posting since i'm a stay at home mom/housewife now!
  I have GOT to be on some type of no buy or low buy for, at least, the beginning of the year. My husband and I are due with our first sweet bundle of joy in April! 
  So to prepare, and save money since I know longer work, this is what I will be focusing on for this year!


*Where To Stop (No Buy)*


*Pre-Made Eyeshadow Palette*s - I have absolutely no need for any more! I already have two of the nakeds, vice, and the older book of shadows. I'm set for a while! 	
*Blushes* – I got the benefit set for christmas, and i'm not big on blushes anyway, so I will focus on using these!. 	
*Pigments*- Mac pigments are something I don't use often, just because of the time it takes to use them, so I'm going to try and not buy anymore! 	
*Bronzers* – I know which ones I like, and some how, I've acquired a few of the same one! So maybe if I use them up I'll replace, but probably not. 
 

*Good to Replace as needed (Proceed with Caution)*


*Lipgloss* – Only if I absolutely love the color and it's unlike anything else that I have, or it's for a special occasion. 	
*Lipstick* -  I don't really have that many, but I want to focus on finishing at least two of the ones I have, so if I buy one, I have to really like the color. 	
*Foundation* – I just got the MAC mineralize moisture one the other day, that should last me until little missy gets here, so I shouldn't have to buy anymore til summer. I will try to limit the purchasing of these though! I have a weakness for finding the "perfect" foundation.  	
*Concealer* - As is with foundation, I always try to find the "perfect" one. I have a few that I like, and plan on grabbing one of the duos next time I'm at the counter, but no more until I finish at least one! 
 

*Miscellaneous*


*Perfumes* – I absolutely do NOT need anymore, but If I find a really good deal, I may pick one up. I have a problem! 	
*Brushes*- I don't think I need any, but I am planning or purchasing a stippling brush for foundation and an angle brush for contouring. No more other than that! 	
Baby clothes -


----------



## katred (Jan 5, 2015)

cwillie said:


> Long time lurker, finally posting since i'm a stay at home mom/housewife now!
> I have GOT to be on some type of no buy or low buy for, at least, the beginning of the year. My husband and I are due with our first sweet bundle of joy in April!
> So to prepare, and save money since I know longer work, this is what I will be focusing on for this year!
> 
> ...


  Congratulations on your imminent arrival and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good luck with your goals for the year! I had to put myself on a near no-buy for perfume for a year or so and even now, I try to restrain myself, because I have so many (lots of natural/ perfume oil things especially) that I'll never finish! It did teach me the art of asking for samples when I do buy, though. If you're already getting a bottle, I find that the SAs don't mind making up a little tester of another scent. When you have a lot of perfumes at home, those little samples can last a while!


----------



## cwillie (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you!  I just find so many perfumes that I love and they just find their way home with me. Lol.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 5, 2015)

Yay Team Low-Buy! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have been looking at my foundations and have a question for y'all - How long does it take you to go through a bottle of foundation?


----------



## cwillie (Jan 5, 2015)

A one ounce bottle, daily wear usually last about 3-5 months depending on if I use a heavy hand or not when I apply, or if I reapply before school or after work.


----------



## tirurit (Jan 6, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> I have been looking at my foundations and have a question for y'all - How long does it take you to go through a bottle of foundation?


  I keep a few foundations on rotation, so it varies greatly depending on the season, on how my skin is behaving... I am trying to finish a bourjous healthy mix serum and my ignored pro longwear and it is taking quite a bit!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 6, 2015)

Quote:


Alysse011 said:


> I have been looking at my foundations and have a question for y'all - How long does it take you to go through a bottle of foundation?


  Three to four months. I have to admit I use a lot of foundation but mainly because my Beautyblender dupe and my brushes swallow a lot.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 6, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> I have been looking at my foundations and have a question for y'all - How long does it take you to go through a bottle of foundation?


  I have a NARS Sheer Glow that I got about two years ago that isn’t finished. On the other hand, it’s taken me about a year or so to finish a Maybelline Fit Me (no pump), and it took me about that long (or closer to two years? Can’t remember) to get through a Bobbi Brown tinted moisturizer (I used it loads). I’ve had my CC cream for less than a year and while it looks like I could be finished with it at any time, it just keeps going! And I’ve used it quite a bit.  It depends.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey GRRRRLs! 

  I feel so energized by reading your updates and goals for this year! 

  Like a dope, I kept checking the 2014 thread and wondering why no one was updating! Haha.  AHHHHH!  I feel silly!  

  2015 is the Year of Know around our house.  So I will not be buying any makeup at all for one year.  Or anything 'fun' for myself.  No clothing, shoes, books, music, movies....nothing.  It's a year dedicated to knowledge, experiences, and learning.  And working out! 

  I might be buying a dress for my brother's wedding in July, but that's it.  Hubs and I will be making gifts for Xmas this year, so I need to get some mad skills in the meantime.  We are allowed to buy supplies to learn new skills (ex: yarn to learn how to knit, etc).  I'm in the process of starting our blog - talk about intimidating!  How do you blog ladies do it?  haha writing for other people's consumption is a bit nerve wracking, but I figure my story might be able to help others.  Especially my debt story.

  I've been  wearing my fav. combos lately and been getting a lot of compliments, so that reinforces the no buying. I can create my fav. looks without buying anything new, so why would I buy more?  I turfed a lot of relatively full products because they had gone bad or I didn't see myself using them up, so that also reinforces the no buying.  Being on a 'team' of no/low buying with you guys and hubs helps with my accountability.  

  I'll figure out if I can post a pic of my Christmas look for ya'll - I love it so much!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 6, 2015)

I generally use one BB cream and one foundation per year. My current go-tos are MUFE HD Foundation (120) and Bobbi Brown BB Cream (Fair). I tend to use the BB cream more in the summer, when I don't wear moisturizer. I really like the finish of MUFE HD, but I have to moisturize at least my cheeks in the winter to get a natural looking finish.

  I also go through one SPF slightly tinted moisturizer (Paula's Choice or Clinique) in the summer, but I tend to get some help from family using that up (read: I badger my son/husband into applying some when we're out and about).


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 6, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Love this! Sugarpill's goldilux, MAC Golden Gaze, Lit green glitter. Ardell lashes.  UD Eldarado liquid liner and a black/graphite liner on the bottom.  (possibily Milani's Graphite pencil liner - love that one).    MAC New York Apple lippie, Beet Liner and MAC Viva Glam I gloss on lips!   I can't figure out how to not have a weird look on my face/lips when I take makeup pics haha. I'm usually a very smiley type of person!


  Super pretty! And such a gorgeous eye look! With makeup skills like this and obviously good products, it's unnecessary to buy more makeup anyway  at the moment, I'm really satisfied with what I already own and I try to focus on creativity and new combinations of colors and products.gotta try to recreate your golden eye look.  Edit: by the way, I love that wallpaper!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I asked because I have only ever gone through one liquid foundation. It took me 2 years and I wasn't using it every day or anything. Anyway, I'm trying to decide if I should look at one of my current foundations as a "sunk cost" and chuck it or try to use it up. I just have other bases I truly love and would hate to see them go off just because I'm busy trying to use something else up. Makeup problems.   @glittervegas - I like your eye look! Very pretty.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 6, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> @glittervegas - I like your eye look! Very pretty.


Thanks girl!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I feel your makeup probs.  If it were me, I'd probably just toss the one I dislike and use what you love.  The money's long gone...unless you can give it away to someone with a similar colouring?


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 6, 2015)

Popped into the MAC Cinderella thread.  I'm dead.   I dunno where the little 'thud' guy went, but I need him right now lol.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Then I started looking at the packaging, if in fact that is the actual packaging.  Nothing special I'd say.  And the colours....probably dupeable.  

  This year'll be hard for me, but it's supposed to be.  I need to keep repeating the mantra "Dupeable....dupeable...."


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 6, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Popped into the MAC Cinderella thread.  I'm dead.   I dunno where the little 'thud' guy went, but I need him right now lol.....   Then I started looking at the packaging, if in fact that is the actual packaging.  Nothing special I'd say.  And the colours....probably dupeable.    This year'll be hard for me, but it's supposed to be.  I need to keep repeating the mantra "Dupeable....dupeable...."   :cheer:


  I was a little scared when I saw the first paragraph of this.. right after the post about not buying anything this year!  But then sighed with relief as I read the rest. You can be strong! Looks like they did a seriously mediocre job of Cinderella anyway, probably because they know they can get away with it. Let's continue all of our progress from last year!  The Hourglass palettes were posted today and I picked the one and only one I will be purchasing as my birthday gift to myself when they're available. Nothing else for me at the moment!


----------



## cwillie (Jan 6, 2015)

I've decided I need lightscapade. Currently trying to talk myself out of it! Lol. This is hard.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 6, 2015)

cwillie said:


> I've decided I need lightscapade. Currently trying to talk myself out of it! Lol. This is hard.


  What other highlighters do you have? Sometimes just going through your collection helps.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Jan 6, 2015)

I feel a little embarrassed about this but I need to be held responsible. Here's my makeup inventory and the numbers surprised me in some areas. 

~Face
Primer/CC Cream - 3/2
BB Cream/Foundation - 2/1
Concealer - 2
Powder - 4
Blush/Cream blush - 14/3
Highlighter/Bronzer - 5/8

~Lips
Lipliner/Lipbalm - 2/15
Lipstick/Lipgloss - 59/28

~Eyes
Primer/Colored Bases - 6/10
Loose pigments/single - 96/47
Small palettes - 18
Large palettes - 21
Brows/Eyeliner - 2/14
Mascara - 3

The numbers are shocking once again though some of the numbers have decreased some other numbers went up (like the large palette section...). 

After doing inventory I feel like I need to do more than just a no-buy until April. There are a lot of single/loose eyeshadows that I haven't used yet and would like to try so I'll be placing myself on a "Use a new eyeshadow a day" project. By the end of the project hopefully I'll be able to let go of colors that didn't work for me or that I don't like. 

I'm very proud of how much I've decreased my face products and mascara stash the past year though there is still a lot more left to do to reach my ideal numbers.

Whew doing an inventory is so helpful in determining what sections I need to work on.


----------



## cwillie (Jan 6, 2015)

None really! Lol. That's why I feel it's a need. I normally just use vanilla pigment as a high lighter, but lightscapade just looks beautiful.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 6, 2015)

cwillie said:


> None really! Lol. That's why I feel it's a need. I normally just use vanilla pigment as a high lighter, but lightscapade just looks beautiful.


  I have lightscapade...and yeah, it's okay.  I love it in the pan.  haha.  Unfortunately it can't stay in the pan forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I mean, depending on your colouring, I think there's probably more exciting products out there (*MAC ADORED* *Anything NARS* *BENEFIT's Watt's Up?* *COUGH COUGH*).


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure I'm going to low buy, but I am going to continue weeding out my stash like I have been either by giving things away or selling them off. I'm also going to keep focusing on using things up, I've hit pan on a few blushes so far and finished a few lingerers and hope to keep it up during 2015. Yay for a year of smarter purchases and a more refined stash!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Love this! Sugarpill's goldilux, MAC Golden Gaze, Lit green glitter. Ardell lashes.  UD Eldarado liquid liner and a black/graphite liner on the bottom.  (possibily Milani's Graphite pencil liner - love that one).    MAC New York Apple lippie, Beet Liner and MAC Viva Glam I gloss on lips!   I can't figure out how to not have a weird look on my face/lips when I take makeup pics haha. I'm usually a very smiley type of person!


Beautiful!


----------



## cwillie (Jan 6, 2015)

Totally convinced I don't need it now  haha


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 6, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> HAHA Girl you know we got this this year eh?!??  Last year I personally didn't do great, but I definitely did better than 2013!  I resisted a lot during the holidays and got minimal makeup for Xmas, so for me that's a victory!  eace:   I think MAC is getting a tad lazy, like what the hell was that Malificent BS?  Could've done sooooo much there, but nothing noteworthy in my opinion.  No sharp hunter greens or royal purples, just a basic quad with lame packaging.  Again, IMHO.    What's this hourglass palette?  The Blush one?  Hmm...lol I do love the products I have from them, still waiting to purchase the trio of powders but I guess that'll be next year :rasta:   I have lightscapade...and yeah, it's okay.  I love it in the pan.  haha.  Unfortunately it can't stay in the pan forever    I mean, depending on your colouring, I think there's probably more exciting products out there (*MAC ADORED* *Anything NARS* *BENEFIT's Watt's Up?* *COUGH COUGH*).


  We do have this year.. I have good feelings, and I've been doing pretty well since July so with some effort I can continue I'm sure.  We're going to do great!  The Hourglass is eyeshadow palettes. Been waiting since the first one came out last year. Looking forward to it. Other than that I'm going to try and keep it really minimal this year! Based on how long it takes to use things up, I still have several years of product left.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 6, 2015)

cwillie said:


> Totally convinced I don't need it now  haha


  Maybe try indie highlighters? They are cheaper and absolutely beautiful. I have a sample of Hello Waffle Lavender Cream that I intend to get a full size of soon. It's gorgeous. However, they are loose so you have to be light handed.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 6, 2015)

cwillie said:


> Totally convinced I don't need it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Haha I would say check out your options!  Always lots of options!  I think MAC may have remade their packaging and made them smaller?  Or is this my imagination?  There might be some for sale in the Clearance Bin?


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 6, 2015)

cwillie said:


> None really! Lol. That's why I feel it's a need. I normally just use vanilla pigment as a high lighter, but lightscapade just looks beautiful.


  I think it's okay to buy it, then, because you're not overspending on a type of product you 've already got plenty of. Vanilla Pigment is great as a highlighter, I agree. I should definitely use it more often although those loose pigments aren't as convenient to use.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 7, 2015)

cwillie said:


> Totally convinced I don't need it now  haha


  Sorry I didn't read everything since I'm reading on my phone. Don't wanna enable you. I think Lightscapade is perm without the embossing so there's no real need to hurry.


----------



## mango13 (Jan 7, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> I have been looking at my foundations and have a question for y'all - How long does it take you to go through a bottle of foundation?


  It takes me about eight months and two weeks to finish a foundation. I bought Dior's Capture Totale foundation in early August so I'll need to repurchase by the end of April. Maybe I'll find a better one by then, but I doubt it... this is my HG foundation.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

For 2015, I think I'm going to give myself a monetary budget on beauty items. I have some financial goals that I want to accomplish there year and I'm a numbers person, so this just makes sense.   I think this is going to force me to really think about my purchases (hopefully) and buy the products that I truly want. Not just because they're hyped. I don't want to feel overwhelmed and that I need to buy all the things. Just some :haha:


----------



## cwillie (Jan 7, 2015)

Here's a tip! If you wanna know how long a certain product lasts, write the date you first use it on the bottom. I do this for everything, hubby thinks I'm nuts but I like to know those types of things.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Thank you Darling! :bouquet:   Speaking of beautiful, Love your new avi!  (Haven't been on in ages, so your avi might not be new - but it's new to me!) What Lippie have you got on there?    Haha I would say check out your options!  Always lots of options!  I think MAC may have remade their packaging and made them smaller?  Or is this my imagination?  There might be some for sale in the Clearance Bin?


Thank you! :hug: It's MAC'S Film Noir.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 7, 2015)

alright alright alright  who's ready for my low buy 2015 plans!?   I didn't do an inventory last year, although i wish i had so i could see the progress i've made in reducing my stash, i remember at the time that the thought of doing one was too overwhelming for me. I found that when i came to do a considered purge, like when i laid out all of my eye products on my bed for example, that was enough of an eye opener for me. I'd say that compared to the start of last year, my beauty stash has been reduced by two thirds, which i'm really happy about.  So here's my makeup inventory 2015, pic heavy but i know some of you would probably like to see anyway 


















  P - means it's a shade in a palette.  I did another purge before i wrote this up  and There's strike throughs already from stuff i've purged even from the 1st!  I still admittedly have a lot of eyeshadow, you can see i made myself write out teh names of all the single shadows and if palettes are followed by the number of shades included, just to hit home how many colours i actually have! and there's still too many lipsticks for my liking, most are mac colours i dont really wear unless i'm going out but i will be being a lot more strict about my usage - if i'm not reaching for it at least one every once in a while then it needs to go!  My ultimate goal was to get my makeup into just a single drawer. Technically it could all fit in a drawer but for ease of access i'm down to my  cheek and eye products in a drawer, then on my vanity are my few face products out and lipsticks and liners in a box, lipgloss and lipbalms in a small tin, plus a pot of eye brushes and a pot of face brushes   I've not done a skincare or bodycare inventory, as i find i get bored with those type of products quickly and i have less attachment to them so find it very easy to use them up fast or just purge them.  One big area of improvement is fragrance - i did have over 20 perfumes - but now i've got myself down to just five!!!!! which i'm really happy about, i had too much and i didn't see the point of having to make myself use a perfume i wasnt mad about when i had a solid selection of favourites anyway. i had bought chloe signature in the xmas sale, on the condition that i wouldn't buy any fragrance for the whole of 2015!  and that's quite the promise as i'd be buying at least one a month usually! so here's to that, i feel good about that decision  and for refrerence, i'm down to:  

 Chloe - Signature  
 Creed - Spring Flower  
 Diptyque - Eau Duelle  
 Marc Jacobs - Lola  
 Moschino - TOY  
 Victoria's Secret - Bombshell 
  Where possible i want to avoid adding more colour makeup to my collection  and now that i have my inventory written out i will be able to see dupes a lot clearer and make a more informed decision based on that.  Gaps i would like to fill are more everyday lipliners - i love using them plus eyeliners - when i look at what my everyday makeup look is its usually a cat eye with a liner pencil, so more colours here are fine, plus i need a good dark brown and i've yet to find one that doesn't irritate or smudge like crazy. I'm also on the hunt for a good gentle body lotion that doesn't smell particularly sweet or floral, so it can layer with anything, but i'm in no rush as i have enough bits to use up for now.  To keep my beauty spirits up im going to try and blog more often, as a lot of the time id take pictures of new products for review and just never get round to doing it and do fotd on my blog too, as now i have a better phone i can take better pictures! i'd also like to branch into youtube as ive always wanted.. but i'll have to see! I can see my monthly empties starting to decrease already, as ultimately i have less and less to use up and i'm beginning to use 'staple' products more and more. I'd like to do monthly favourites, as it's a good reminder of what i have and to be greatful for all i have too   Long post but if you're anything like me you'll probably like that! Much love girlies! X


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm so happy I found this thread! My year is off to a good start in that I'm really thinking about what colors I actually use rather than, "Oooo, pretty! *add to cart*."  I bought a lot of pretty stuff last year, but they're not colors I really use so it was kind of a waste. (i.e. MAC Lingering Kiss, Pure Heroine)

  This year so far I've made only two purchases, well, three if you count December 30th.


Christian Dior Diorskin Nude foundation (a gift from the gods for dry, flaky skin) and the Sephora Airbrush #56 brush (why did no one tell me how amazing this thing is before?) 	
ABH Liquid Lipsticks: Pure Hollywood, Sweet Talker (both my kind of colors I wear) 	
Too Faced Carrie & Big Bronzer (only own matte bronzer, wanted a little shimmer - good quantity of product for the price) 
 

  I want to focus on only getting items that will get continual use rather than seasonal use.  I think I'm doing okay so far.  I want to focus more on skincare and less on makeup, but also make wise skincare buys.  I love my current cleanser and moisturizer, so I don't think I'll change anytime soon.  Unfortunately, my moisturizer is about to run out completely and it's a little $$$.  Algenist Genius Ultimate Cream.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh, I'm also going to try to avoid MAC like the plague.  Too easy to get sucked into launches and get a ton of stuff I don't even really want.


----------



## cwillie (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Oh, I'm also going to try to avoid MAC like the plague.  Too easy to get sucked into launches and get a ton of stuff I don't even really want.


   Yes it is! I told my hubby not to let me near a counter.


----------



## tirurit (Jan 7, 2015)

wow @kerry-jane88 you were very busy with that! Looks like you know exactly what you want to achieve, so I will only say, go girl!

  And @Anaphora welcome to the thread!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

cwillie said:


> Yes it is! I told my hubby not to let me near a counter.


  I would like to buy three eyeshadows, but they can wait awhile: Copperplate, Satin Taupe, and Omega.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I would like to buy three eyeshadows, but they can wait awhile: Copperplate, Satin Taupe, and Omega.


 I own those and they are really useful to darken the crease / socket line , although I think I won't repurchase Copperplate and Satin Taupe  (which is gonna be empty soon) since there are similar shades in Naked 2 and 3. There are too many neutrals in my stash so I need to finish a lot of them before I buy even more of them. Omega is a good brow shade for me so I might repurchase it though.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> I own those and they are really useful to darken the crease / socket line , although I think I won't repurchase Copperplate and Satin Taupe (which is gonna be empty soon) since there are similar shades in Naked 2 and 3. There are too many neutrals in my stash so I need to finish a lot of them before I buy even more of them. Omega is a good brow shade for me so I might repurchase it though.


  I have Naked 3, so maybe those two aren't actually needed.  I haven't ever had a chance to compare.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I have Naked 3, so maybe those two aren't actually needed.  I haven't ever had a chance to compare.


 I didn't take my Naked Palettes to the college dormitory after the holidays, so I cannot make comparison swatches myself. Well there's a shimmery taupe-y eyeshadow and a matte, medium to dark one in Naded 3, Nooner and Mugshot, and those aren't precise dupes of course, but one matte taupe shadow and a shimmering one are enough for me according to my personal low-buy plans.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Well there's a shimmery taupe-y eyeshadow and a matte, medium to dark one in Naded 3, Nooner and Mugshot, and those aren't precise dupes of course, but one matte taupe shadow and a shimmering one are enough for me according to my personal low-buy plans.


  I agree, I'll look at them more closely when I get home.  I just got Naked3 recently, so I'm not completely familiar.


----------



## kait0 (Jan 7, 2015)

hey happy new year low buyers!
  I always enjoy reading the low buy thread, even thought I post only occasionally. I think no matter what the details of your personal low buy are - you should feel good that you are paying attention and being mindful about your purchases. To me it's way more fun to buy fewer, well-thought out, really desired items vs. buying everything that is talked about on youtube.


My plan for now is to have a $100 monthly beauty budget. This doesn't include skin care or essentials, which I don't think I'll be needing for a good while anyways. I'm keeping track of all my money spent this month, and have some goals for spending on groceries and miscellaneous items. I will re-evaluate after the month has ended, to see if I want to make some more specific or stringent goals. My vanity is full - so I am not in the position to be acquiring many more make-up items. So at some point I will re-do my sale thread, continue to gives things away or throw-out when needed.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jan 7, 2015)

I think I will try to start a "low-buy" for 2015.  I have so much makeup that I haven't even touched.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like a few of the ideas that I read here and will definitely try them out (i.e. keeping inventory and focusing on things I need rather than want).


----------



## Haven (Jan 7, 2015)

cwillie said:


> Yes it is! I told my hubby not to let me near a counter.


  I am actually avoiding cosmetic counters as well.  I have a MUFE set that I really don't need and can return to Sephora.  I have decided to sit on the return for a while, however, b/c temptation is too great right now.  I will return one item and walk out with 3 new items.  When I am more confident that wont happen, then I will return it.  Or maybe I will gift it to a friend because it is nice - just not needed by me.

  So add this to my low buy resolutions.  Avoid going to makeup counters/stores (at least for a while) because I will probably end up buying something that I don't really need.


----------



## cwillie (Jan 7, 2015)

I was cleaning out the future babies room, and found a box of makeup from when we moved! It's been a year and a half! It was like Christmas all over again. I didn't even know I had perfect topping msf, I'm a happy kid!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 7, 2015)

cwillie said:


> I was cleaning out the future babies room, and found a box of makeup from when we moved! It's been a year and a half! It was like Christmas all over again. I didn't even know I had perfect topping msf, I'm a happy kid!


 what a nice surprise! So you got some new goodies without spending money, that's great.


----------



## cwillie (Jan 7, 2015)

That's always awesome! Lol. I also found all kinds of clothes and shoes, like who forgets they have a box of stuff for over a year?!


----------



## nt234 (Jan 7, 2015)

kait0 said:


> hey happy new year low buyers!
> I always enjoy reading the low buy thread, even thought I post only occasionally. I think no matter what the details of your personal low buy are - you should feel good that you are paying attention and being mindful about your purchases. To me it's way more fun to buy fewer, well-thought out, really desired items vs. buying everything that is talked about on youtube.
> 
> 
> My plan for now is to have a $100 monthly beauty budget. This doesn't include skin care or essentials, which I don't think I'll be needing for a good while anyways. I'm keeping track of all my money spent this month, and have some goals for spending on groceries and miscellaneous items. I will re-evaluate after the month has ended, to see if I want to make some more specific or stringent goals. My vanity is full - so I am not in the position to be acquiring many more make-up items. So at some point I will re-do my sale thread, continue to gives things away or throw-out when needed.


  The beauty budget is a great idea! Going to start doing that as well.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jan 8, 2015)

nt234 said:


> The beauty budget is a great idea! Going to start doing that as well.


  +1


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 8, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Addict4MAC* 

  +1



  +2. 

  I definitely want to do a no-buy until the next Sephora sale in Spring, but I think the beauty budget with a set amount each month could work for me, too.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 8, 2015)

I think I'm in as well. Since I mostly buy Mac stuff, my beauty budget is usually spent right at the beginning of the month. I'm planning to get about two items per collection, sometimes more, sometimes less. I don't care for drugstore makeup and don't buy several inexpensive items which might add up to a certain sum of money, so I needn't really set up a financial budget. Two Mac items are around fifty euros.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 9, 2015)

I just got an email from ebay, that they removed my auction for a MAC eyeshadow, because they got a complaint from Estee Lauder that it was fake. WTF. I bought it on the MAC website, of course all the products from my stash are authentic. Meanwhile, all those sellers with their fake MAC brush sets and fake Viva Glam lipsticks in all colours of the rainbow are still making money.
  I will definitely buy even less MAC in the future, since I can't even sell my unloved items on ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad I already downsized my collection as much as I did.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 9, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I just got an email from ebay, that they removed my auction for a MAC eyeshadow, because they got a complaint from Estee Lauder that it was fake. WTF. I bought it on the MAC website, of course all the products from my stash are authentic. Meanwhile, all those sellers with their fake MAC brush sets and fake Viva Glam lipsticks in all colours of the rainbow are still making money. I will definitely buy even less MAC in the future, since I can't even sell my unloved items on ebay.   I'm glad I already downsized my collection as much as I did.


 Ridiculous. I'm getting more and more annoyed with MAC.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 9, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I just got an email from ebay, that they removed my auction for a MAC eyeshadow, because they got a complaint from Estee Lauder that it was fake. WTF. I bought it on the MAC website, of course all the products from my stash are authentic. Meanwhile, all those sellers with their fake MAC brush sets and fake Viva Glam lipsticks in all colours of the rainbow are still making money.
> I will definitely buy even less MAC in the future, since I can't even sell my unloved items on ebay.
> 
> 
> ...


  I heard from someone else that their original MAC blush was removed from ebay as well for the same reasons. She assumed it was because Estee Lauder doesn't want someone else to sell MAC products but their own and official sellers. Seems legit.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 9, 2015)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I heard from someone else that their original MAC blush was removed from ebay as well for the same reasons. She assumed it was because Estee Lauder doesn't want someone else to sell MAC products but their own and official sellers. Seems legit.


  Yes, I think that's why. I wrote a complaint to ebay, but they said Estee Lauder has proof it's fake. Which is obviously not true and a joke, because how can they know just from a pic of the packaging. I can happily send them close up pics of the batchcode and all if they would be interested in seeing those, which I'm sure they're not. I'm going to send a big complaint to EL. I doubt it's going to change anything, but I'm pretty p*ssed being a loyal MAC customer for years and spending that much money on their products and then being accused of something like that.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 9, 2015)

I REALLY need to get in on this low buy. Back in 2013 and before I didn't spend nearly as much now I just want want want and I have so much. I need to get it under control and stop falling into temptation...which I just did, I bought 3 of the ABH liquid lipsticks the other day. I need to save money and learn to control myself.   I WAS going to buy Viva Glam Miley but since it's going to be around for a year it can certainly wait. I need to buckle down.   I'm gonna "shop" my stash and start using more instead of buying so much. I want stuff from the Toledo collection, hopefully I can finish off some products before then


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 9, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, I think that's why. I wrote a complaint to ebay, but they said Estee Lauder has proof it's fake. Which is obviously not true and a joke, because how can they know just from a pic of the packaging. I can happily send them close up pics of the batchcode and all if they would be interested in seeing those, which I'm sure they're not. I'm going to send a big complaint to EL. I doubt it's going to change anything, but I'm pretty p*ssed being a loyal MAC customer for years and spending that much money on their products and then being accused of something like that.


 This totally sucks, there are so many ridiculous fakes online and those never seem to get deleted. Like colors of lipsticks put into fake packacking that is literally screaming it's not auhentic. This way to treat you as a customer is quite appaling to me as a Mac "fan". Oh my.


----------



## Winterwhite (Jan 9, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, I think that's why. I wrote a complaint to ebay, but they said Estee Lauder has proof it's fake. Which is obviously not true and a joke, because how can they know just from a pic of the packaging. I can happily send them close up pics of the batchcode and all if they would be interested in seeing those, which I'm sure they're not. I'm going to send a big complaint to EL. I doubt it's going to change anything, but I'm pretty p*ssed being a loyal MAC customer for years and spending that much money on their products and then being accused of something like that.


 
  This happened to me aswell, and I already always have pictures of the back of the items, the boxes, batch codes, pretty much photos from every angle so that people who know what to look for can check every aspect for authenticity. Still it was flagged and removed. I did not complain to Ebay because I thought already that they were notified by EL and would rather take their word than mine. It was on German Ebay, too. There were even exactly the same items still on auction as the one that was removed and they stayed on, similarly they were in the past auctions' list. For a while I also considered not to buy any MAC again  (which actually would not be difficult because I have a lot to use up from the years before), because I was so offended. Clearly those who are at their desks flagging auctions have no real idea about how to spot fake items because all the fake items were still on and have been so for years.
  Maybe it really is because EL does want to discourage people buying from Ebay, but I don't think this is the way to go about it. Plus if I can't sell things anymore, that might be even more an encouragement not_to_buy MAC products, so they are absolutely not doing themselves any favours.

  As you, I was upset that now I could not even sell those colours that don't suit me :/  Not really into trading forums because I do find Ebay usually works well. I might melt the lipstick and mix it with another colour.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 9, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I just got an email from ebay, that they removed my auction for a MAC eyeshadow, because they got a complaint from Estee Lauder that it was fake. WTF. I bought it on the MAC website, of course all the products from my stash are authentic. Meanwhile, all those sellers with their fake MAC brush sets and fake Viva Glam lipsticks in all colours of the rainbow are still making money. I will definitely buy even less MAC in the future, since I can't even sell my unloved items on ebay.   I'm glad I already downsized my collection as much as I did.


  :support:  They'll remove your (and others') legit MAC products but leave up those rubbish 88 palettes and brush sets passed off as MAC? I'm gonna need a moment.  :lecture:  Anyhoo. I was at a local Rite Aid and bought some brow gel (a need). I also looked at some foundations but didn't purchase any -- namely the new matte version of Maybelline Fit Me and the new L'Oreal Infallible Pro-Matte. (I also eye-balled L'Oreal True Match, which I used to use waaaaay back when.) Just weighing up drugstore foundation options for later.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jan 9, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I just got an email from ebay, that they removed my auction for a MAC eyeshadow, because they got a complaint from Estee Lauder that it was fake. WTF. I bought it on the MAC website, of course all the products from my stash are authentic. Meanwhile, all those sellers with their fake MAC brush sets and fake Viva Glam lipsticks in all colours of the rainbow are still making money. I will definitely buy even less MAC in the future, since I can't even sell my unloved items on ebay.   I'm glad I already downsized my collection as much as I did.


  Wow!  There are SO many people selling MAC on EBay, how can they look through all of those and decide something is "fake" by looking at photos?  I'm sure some are easy to spot but it's rude of eBay to just pull it without giving you a chance to prove authenticity.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jan 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> cwillie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is! I told my hubby not to let me near a counter.
> ...


  I bought Satin Taupe just this year and I use it a lot. It's such a good "goes with anything" color.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I would like to buy three eyeshadows, but they can wait awhile: Copperplate, Satin Taupe, and Omega.


  I have the first two; they're fantastic. Copperplate made me fall in love with the Matte2 formula.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 10, 2015)

burghchick said:


> I bought Satin Taupe just this year and I use it a lot. It's such a good "goes with anything" color.


  I love Satin Taupe, I just wish there was a less shimmery and more satiny version of it.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 10, 2015)

RE: MAC reporting their items as fakes....

  WHATTTTTT?????

  That is truly unbelievable.  I would be livid.  UGH.  All they are going to do is alienate customers and make them think overtime about what they're buying (in an effort to prevent having to re-sell it).  WHY OH WHY are they okay with upsetting their loyal customers over something so inconsequential?  They love the mass purchasers from EBAY, the ones that buy everything and jack up the prices, because it helps create a buying frenzy when launch day arrives. 






  The psychology of this entire thing is too much for me.  

  In other news...@kerry-jane88 - HOLY MOLY that's an incredible inventory!  Good work!!!  I haven't listed my palette shadows (only my individuals) but I think you have the right idea.  Makes it much more visible and has an impact.  WTG Girl!  I'm going to be taking a page out of your book (haha see what I did there?) and updating mine this weekend!

  The no buying is good so far...only temptation was seeing the new UD Moondust shadows (I have the previous six...so I really don't need anymore).  I love them - they create fascinating duo-chrome eye looks.  But seriously.  I HAVE SIX.

  Because our No Buy year is done in stages (all year - no buying of non essentials such as makeup, clothing, books, etc; nine months of the year no eating out/coffees; six months of the year no tv; etc), the only thing I've bought is coffee (4 times this week) - still a lot, but before Xmas I was going gangbusters for coffee.  It was nutso.  Those damn starbucks Xmas coffees.  Hubs is doing better me, with only two coffees this week.  I have a feeling a little friendly competition might erupt. Haha. (Surprise ending: We both win because we live in the same house and share some of our income!).  

  Anyways - have a great weekend girlies!  xo


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 10, 2015)

@Glitteryvegas: oh my, I totally hear you concerning the coffee! I'm trying to save money by preparing snacks at home and cooking myself instead of buying takeaway meals several times a week, and then some Pumpkin Spice Latte crosses my way to destroy my achievements, lol.  Also agreeing with your opinion about creating hypes on eBay. Surely Mac is happy that there's some platform where crazy amounts of money will be achieved for some of their products and this mechanism is benefiting Mac's image as a hip, "desirable" brand. but at the same time, they try to punish and stop all those (non-criminal) sellers creating the hype for them. I think Mac is harming itself doing so.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 10, 2015)

I totally commiserate with those who've had their items removed from the bay. Especially as someone who found their beloved Moleskin backup on ebay and BE Snazzy shadow (Mall of America exclusive; I have no desire to go to Minnesota so sites like ebay are my only option!). As a consumer, I'm pretty pissed off the Powers That Be are crackin' down on (primarily) the honest sellers. 

  Either make the Best Sellers perm. at the end of the season or a collection, or make more stock during the LE blitz. 

  On the low-buy thing, I'm trying not to buy too many clothes. My last Intermix and Aritzia orders arrived yesterday, and I'm taking Joe Fresh's site crashing after signing in a sign from Yeezus I don't need any more clothes. Even pretty silk blouses... 

  As for makeup, there's nothing from the MAC collections I'm dying for. I have my barely used Perfect Topping MSF from the original Sugar Sweet launch way-back-when that I'm going to try to use this week. The NARS blush palette packaging looks crappy and teeny (not like the awesome 6 pans) so that I can skip. Even Chanel stuff I want to try (Le volume de Chanel) can wait until I'm in Duty Free next. Clothes and bags seem to be my main temptations right now, along with food.


----------



## Winterwhite (Jan 10, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Because our No Buy year is done in stages (all year - no buying of non essentials such as makeup, clothing, books, etc; nine months of the year no eating out/coffees; six months of the year no tv; etc), the only thing I've bought is coffee (4 times this week) - still a lot, but before Xmas I was going gangbusters for coffee.  It was nutso.  Those damn starbucks Xmas coffees.  Hubs is doing better me, with only two coffees this week.  I have a feeling a little friendly competition might erupt. Haha. (Surprise ending: We both win because we live in the same house and share some of our income!).
> 
> Anyways - have a great weekend girlies!  xo


 

  Those are great ideas! Maybe I'll try some of that, too. I already save on lunch / coffee and try to bring my own


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 10, 2015)

Ridiculous about MAC re: EBay.. yet another strike. I finished my last MSFN backup so I moved on to my new Alima Pure Satin Matte Foundation in Neutral 0. I ended up liking it more too.. better color match and texture, less ingredients, feels nicer on the skin. It's about $.60 more per gram but I have a feeling it will last longer based on how little I've been using per application. I don't think I'll be purchasing from MAC very much this year.. I've found some other great brands to explore that have better ingredients and actual customer service with real people and everything!


----------



## BriarRose (Jan 10, 2015)

I am back for Team Low Buy 2015. Hope to post more regularly here than I did in 2014's thread. I really need to further cut back purchases and declutter my life in general.

  This labeled counterfeit when it's not counterfeit business on eBay makes me wonder. Could they be suspecting y'all bought the items that they flagged for removal at a CCO? An employee at mine said a few years ago that EL scours eBay looking for things and looking for people they suspect buy at the CCOs and then "takes action" against them, starting with banning them from shopping there. I wonder if just labeling the items "counterfeit" is their way of dealing with it.

  It's so asinine. I've never resold anything, but the policy itself is dumb. I get they don't want people making a ton of money off of LE items in the outlet, but I have always had a fundamental problem with the idea of not being allowed to sell off items bought with your own money if you no longer want them or can't use them. I mean, if I wanted to get rid of some shoes, books, or DVDs I no longer used, no one is going to "take action" against me if I try to sell them!


----------



## Winterwhite (Jan 10, 2015)

BriarRose said:


> This labeled counterfeit when it's not counterfeit business on eBay makes me wonder. Could they be suspecting y'all bought the items that they flagged for removal at a CCO? An employee at mine said a few years ago that EL scours eBay looking for things and looking for people they suspect buy at the CCOs and then "takes action" against them, starting with banning them from shopping there. I wonder if just labeling the items "counterfeit" is their way of dealing with it.
> 
> It's so asinine. I've never resold anything, but the policy itself is dumb. I get they don't want people making a ton of money off of LE items in the outlet, but I have always had a fundamental problem with the idea of not being allowed to sell off items bought with your own money if you no longer want them or can't use them. I mean, if I wanted to get rid of some shoes, books, or DVDs I no longer used, no one is going to "take action" against me if I try to sell them!


 
  There are no CCOs in Germany; so only people who travel to the US or UK on holiday and who go there could have a chance to even buy something in a CCO. We have factory outlets, but none by EL. There is one in Austria, I have heard, but for anyone not living close to that border it would be way too complicated. Besides, at least I only have one item of each, and if EL wanted to check my past history, they could see that there, too. I have receipts aswell, from MAC or other stores that sell MAC.   Maybe people who are from the US or UK and on Ebay could post whether they had the same experience. Your theory might be a possibility for other countries, definitely.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 10, 2015)

BriarRose said:


> I am back for Team Low Buy 2015. Hope to post more regularly here than I did in 2014's thread. I really need to further cut back purchases and declutter my life in general.
> 
> This labeled counterfeit when it's not counterfeit business on eBay makes me wonder. *Could they be suspecting y'all bought the items that they flagged for removal at a CCO?* An employee at mine said a few years ago that EL scours eBay looking for things and looking for people they suspect buy at the CCOs and then "takes action" against them, starting with banning them from shopping there. I wonder if just labeling the items "counterfeit" is their way of dealing with it.
> 
> It's so asinine. I've never resold anything, but the policy itself is dumb. I get they don't want people making a ton of money off of LE items in the outlet, but I have always had a fundamental problem with the idea of not being allowed to sell off items bought with your own money if you no longer want them or can't use them. I mean, if I wanted to get rid of some shoes, books, or DVDs I no longer used, no one is going to "take action" against me if I try to sell them!


  I doubt that since it happened on the german eBay site and we don't have CCOs in Germany. But that would definitely make sense in the US. I have seen many MAC seller on the US site and there seems to be a lot of them that sell stuff from CCOs; not only MAC but also other EL brands. Makes me wonder if they're going after US sellers as well.

  I was going back and forth on getting the beautypowder from the Red Red Red collection, but this experience is making my decision a lot easier. Skipping now. I don't think I'll be able to pass on the Toledo blushes though, and I also want to try the new eye primer and maybe get Vibrancy Eye as well. At least those two items are perm, so I can take my time and get them when I have some gift cards.


----------



## BriarRose (Jan 10, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I doubt that since it happened on the german eBay site and we don't have CCOs in Germany. But that would definitely make sense in the US. I have seen many MAC seller on the US site and there seems to be a lot of them that sell stuff from CCOs; not only MAC but also other EL brands. Makes me wonder if they're going after US sellers as well.
> 
> I was going back and forth on getting the beautypowder from the Red Red Red collection, but this experience is making my decision a lot easier. Skipping now. I don't think I'll be able to pass on the Toledo blushes though, and I also want to try the new eye primer and maybe get Vibrancy Eye as well. At least those two items are perm, so I can take my time and get them when I have some gift cards.


  I didn't realize that! Thank you both for teaching me something new! 

  I too would be curious if this is happening to any US members. I can't figure out why in the world they would target y'all then without CCO. With your situation Nay, I thought too, well like others said, outside chance they don't want people reselling items you could buy from MAC. But then I saw it was a Peacocky eyeshadow, and those wouldn't be available anywhere now! I don't get it. Maybe it's as simple as their ebay searcher person (haha) is a total incompetent hack.

I'm sorry both of y'all have had to deal with this. I would maybe try calling EL instead of email? If they have a number you can use to get an actual person, that is.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Gals!

  Glad to see ya'll are getting some feedback from others re: issue w/MAC and selling on EBAY.  I still can't believe it.  I told hubs and we both agree it's bonkers.  It's your property and you should be able to sell it if it's authentic (which it is!).  ARGH. 

  I have a unrelated question for ya'll: 

  Since I'm doing a no-buy for one year, would it be unreasonable to go get my free bday gift from Sephora?  (NARS lip pencils OHH YEAHHH!)  

  I mean I guess it's free.....but I am trying to stem the flow of products into my home....

  *SIGH* No Buy Problems, amirite?!?

  Have a great SUNDAY FUNDAY!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 11, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Gals!  Glad to see ya'll are getting some feedback from others re: issue w/MAC and selling on EBAY.  I still can't believe it.  I told hubs and we both agree it's bonkers.  It's your property and you should be able to sell it if it's authentic (which it is!).  ARGH.   I have a unrelated question for ya'll:   Since I'm doing a no-buy for one year, would it be unreasonable to go get my free bday gift from Sephora?  (NARS lip pencils OHH YEAHHH!)    I mean I guess it's free.....but I am trying to stem the flow of products into my home....  *SIGH* No Buy Problems, amirite?!?  Have a great SUNDAY FUNDAY! :eyelove:


  Ummm personally, I'd totally go and get that free gift. It's probably something you'll enjoy so I would regret not picking it up. But my personal low-buy concern is mostly about buying/spending money intelligently (buying less silly stuff), not about minimalism or similar concepts. For example, back 2 Mac does not count when I allow myself to get a certain number of items each month.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 11, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Gals!
> 
> Glad to see ya'll are getting some feedback from others re: issue w/MAC and selling on EBAY.  I still can't believe it.  I told hubs and we both agree it's bonkers.  *It's your property and you should be able to sell it if it's authentic (which it is!)*.  ARGH.
> 
> ...








  It's a _gift_, so I think it's totally fine to get it. I know I couldn't say no to free NARS stuff.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Lhasa looks very pretty, it caught my attention before. But it was LE, wasn't it?


  NARS Lhasa is permanent as a single. To my eye it’s more reminiscent of MAC Shale (one of my faves) than it is Satin Taupe.  





Glitteryvegas said:


> I have a unrelated question for ya'll:   Since I'm doing a no-buy for one year, would it be unreasonable to go get my free bday gift from Sephora?  (NARS lip pencils OHH YEAHHH!)    I mean I guess it's free.....but I am trying to stem the flow of products into my home....  *SIGH* No Buy Problems, amirite?!?  Have a great SUNDAY FUNDAY! :eyelove:


  I think you have to buy something in order to redeem it? :shrug:


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 11, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Gals!
> 
> Glad to see ya'll are getting some feedback from others re: issue w/MAC and selling on EBAY.  I still can't believe it.  I told hubs and we both agree it's bonkers.  It's your property and you should be able to sell it if it's authentic (which it is!).  ARGH.
> 
> ...


  I agree, and I also don't count B2M in my item limit.


----------



## Narwhalique (Jan 11, 2015)

Time for me to join the low-buy club. I don't have a staggering collection but I think it's pretty decent, and at this point there's just not a ton I need. I'm in the process of reviewing my stash and purging as I go. I'm also keeping a list of how many of each type of item I have. I'm kind of embarrassed by some of the things I've realized about myself, like my tendency to buy palettes I don't really use because I'm more of a "single color wash" kind of girl...oh well. I should be able to sell most of what I impulse bought. I'll still allow myself to make careful makeup purchases here and there, emphasis on careful.


----------



## Winterwhite (Jan 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, it was an LE item, a Mega Metal eyeshadow from the Peacocky collection. I did sell a few MAC products in the past as well, over the last year or so, but I never had any kind of issue and have 100% feedback that my items are authentic.
> Whatever they're reason is for doing this, it's unfair to not give us a chance to prove their accusations are wrong. I'm wondering if I'll get a reply to my last email, I do doubt it though.
> 
> I had the Naked 1, but didn't like it much, some of the shimmery shades irritated my eyes as well. Lhasa looks very pretty, it caught my attention before. But it was LE, wasn't it?
> ...


  So I wonder whether MAC specifically picks out LE items perhaps. But as BriarRose also pointed out, they are items that people can't buy anywhere else anyways, so no skin off their nose. Besides, they were LE items from a while ago, not recently hyped things or some such.

  Maybe you'll get another generated mail :/  I doubt it is a topic they really want to discuss with their customers. But we can vote with out wallet.

  I agree with Shelly, Lhasa is permanent (for now). Regarding the colour, maybe you'll find some comparison swatches. I think Cafemakeup wrote about Lhasa and related colours.

  Yes, shipping from Sephora France is less, because there are no extra fees on top of the shipping which get automatically collected (there is a flat rate from the US for sales from $75 but for lower sales the shipping is higher, because it´s not subsidized). So buying from Sephora US only makes sense if you have a large wishlist going or are looking for brands that you can't get from elsewhere and / or share the shipping costs with someone else. Nars can not be shipped from Sephora US but from France.

  btw, there are sometimes discount codes for French Sephora floating about; even if you get the newsletter there might be more on some sites that collect these codes.

  @BriarRose
  thanks for your concern! Calling might be an idea but I fear there might be clueless people on the phone and that then would really ruin MAC for me. About the CCOs, I did not know forever that they exist elsewhere, so it was kinda the other way round for me  a bit sad to find out there actually is a discount on MAC, just in a different country ;-)


----------



## kait0 (Jan 11, 2015)

@veronikawithak which HG palette did you pick??


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 11, 2015)

kait0 said:


> @veronikawithak which HG palette did you pick??


  Exposure (plums). It was the one I'd use all of the colors from regularly.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 11, 2015)

FOTD (I do these to keep track of what I’m using and how often)…  * NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * NYC Smooth Skin Loose Powder - Translucent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * Maybelline Brow Drama brow gel - Clear (first impressions are pretty good) * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Twilight * MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * MAC Blush - Pink Cult * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Ya'll!  Thanks for the feedback about the NARS pencils!  Will think about it.  I mean it's a slippery slope - let those ones in, go to B2M (which is off limits for the year - but hey, those are free too, right?), etc.....

  I am pretty good once I've got my mind on something - I just go do it.  Especially if hubs is with me.  He'll hold my feet to the fire.  The Bday gift is annoying because unlike B2M, it 'expires' and you can't just grab it later.  Like next year for example.  Haha.  

  I agree though - if I hate them, I'll just give them away.  I might just keep the rose anyways, as it seems up my alley, whereas the red wouldn't get tonnes of wear.  I gave away a BN UD red lippie because of this reason.  

  So far our no buy is going really well - I'll post my blog link (if I'm allowed??) this week when I have more content.  Right now the About Us page is filled in (it's sad and lonely because it's the only page on there haha). 

  Have a great week ladies, KEEP THAT RESOLVE STRONG!


----------



## kanne (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi all, I haven't posted around here much lately. My low-buy from last year has gone really well and seems to be continuing. I am going to the USA in a few weeks, so while I am there I am going to pick up the Naked 2 and 3 palettes, but that is about it! The only other thing I might get is the L'Oreal Nude Magique foundation if my bottle lasts until then (I really hope it does, since it is half the price over there!). I'm currently trying to decide what makeup to take with me. The only other things on my wishlist at the moment are "Marque" lipstick from the MAC Ultimate collection and I'm still waiting for Tom Ford to release their Fall collection here so I can get Nude Dip.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 12, 2015)

I went in to Sephora on my birthday to return a travel case and brush case I bought my daughter for Christmas (found a better case at Lululemon), and I was given the NARS Rouge Birthday set. I didn't ask for it, it was automatic. You don't need to buy anything.

  I'm not remotely conflicted about taking a free deluxe sample set. I find the red pencil far too matte/drying, but I quite like the more neutral pink (satin finish). If I'm in the market for pencils in the future, I now know not to buy their matte line. These are about the same size as the mini Bite pencils, which are more than big enough. The satin pencil will save me from buying one this year, and the red one went to my daughter.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 12, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> So far our no buy is going really well - I'll post my blog link (if I'm allowed??) this week when I have more content.  Right now the About Us page is filled in (it's sad and lonely because it's the only page on there haha).


  Blog links are allowed in the signature.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 12, 2015)

@Audrey C - Thanks for confirming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think the pink one will be puuuurfect, but red isn't something I normally reach for usually, so I'll probably just give it away like you.  Only keeping things that I love!  When are you going on your big trip again? 

@jennifae  - Thanks for letting me know Girl!  How do you find blogging?  Do you find it hard to squeeze in the writing with work and your usual routine?


----------



## mel33t (Jan 12, 2015)

I think I am going to go on a more strict low-buy from now until my birthday. Encompassing makeup, skincare, hair products, etc. Obviously, if I run out of shampoo and I don't have any... I can go to Walgreens and pick some up! But I don't need another foundation. I don't need another eyeliner. I don't need another eye shadow. I'll allow myself *two non-essential items *per month until my birthday. So for January I'm finished. 

  The only two things I want currently are from the Toledo collection and even then I'm not 100% sold. When my birthday comes I'll allow myself a bit of a splurge, hopefully nothing crazy. By then I should be moved into my new place so my splurge might be on furnishings! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  How do you guys avoid temptation? I love watching YouTube videos (mostly tutorials, favorites, and book reviews), but I find that I'll buy what the guru's push (sometimes... not all the time). I think I should start staying away..


----------



## dodotheextinct (Jan 12, 2015)

@mel33t Congrats on moving into your own place! It's definitely an adventure every time you move.

I've really decreased the amount of Youtube I watch because the temptations are really tempting. >.< But I really love watching people's project pan videos, declutters, and travel vlogs (to inspire me to save money for a trip next year).


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 13, 2015)

dodotheextinct said:


> @mel33t Congrats on moving into your own place! It's definitely an adventure every time you move.
> 
> I've really decreased the amount of Youtube I watch because the temptations are really tempting. >.< But I really love watching people's project pan videos, declutters, and travel vlogs (to inspire me to save money for a trip next year).


  Yeah, everytime all those vloggers and bloggers praise the stuff they bought, I am tempted to buyallthosethings, lol. But just for a second, and then I remember I wanna be a low-buyer.
  I really like tutorials, though, in which it is explicitly mentioned that the goal is to achieve a certain look, so the products used are just examples and can be exchanged for any other similar product.
  At the moment, for example, I'm trying to get the Chanel Spring collection out of my head. It seems to be all around on the internet. The blush looks cute, but I took a look into my drawer and I got three(!) dupes, Temptalia mentioned these blushes in her dupe list as well. So I'm skipping, plus that blush is quite pricey, especially since the content/weight is reduced. Yep, I said it. I'm skipping *pats own shoulder*.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I just got an email from ebay, that they removed my auction for a MAC eyeshadow, because they got a complaint from Estee Lauder that it was fake. WTF. I bought it on the MAC website, of course all the products from my stash are authentic. Meanwhile, all those sellers with their fake MAC brush sets and fake Viva Glam lipsticks in all colours of the rainbow are still making money. I will definitely buy even less MAC in the future, since I can't even sell my unloved items on ebay.   I'm glad I already downsized my collection as much as I did.


 Ridiculous. I'm getting more and more annoyed with 





mel33t said:


> I think I am going to go on a more strict low-buy from now until my birthday. Encompassing makeup, skincare, hair products, etc. Obviously, if I run out of shampoo and I don't have any... I can go to Walgreens and pick some up! But I don't need another foundation. I don't need another eyeliner. I don't need another eye shadow. I'll allow myself *two non-essential items *per month until my birthday. So for January I'm finished.   The only two things I want currently are from the Toledo collection and even then I'm not 100% sold. When my birthday comes I'll allow myself a bit of a splurge, hopefully nothing crazy. By then I should be moved into my new place so my splurge might be on furnishings! :haha:    How do you guys avoid temptation? I love watching YouTube videos (mostly tutorials, favorites, and book reviews), but I find that I'll buy what the guru's push (sometimes... not all the time). I think I should start staying away..


  The hardest thing for me is stress buying.  I have a bad day, I buy a lipstick.  I'm not feeling well, I buy a new eyeshadow, etc.  I've been trying to do other things when I'm stressed like have tea and watch one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 13, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> The hardest thing for me is stress buying. I have a bad day, I buy a lipstick. I'm not feeling well, I buy a new eyeshadow, etc. I've been trying to do other things when I'm stressed like have tea and watch one of my favorite movies.


  I've been thinking about exactly the same problem today. This evening, I gotta deliver a presentation and I'm always nervous. I am well prepared in terms of knowledge, but I simply hate speaking in front of groups. My former self would be shopping right now and buying clothes or lipstick. But I'm staying strong. As a substitute, I ate lots of chocolate (which is also not good, I know) to calm my poor nerves, oh well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I know I'll be all right soon, so I don't wanna complain. I'm seeing this as a chance to analyze my behavior.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 13, 2015)

dodotheextinct said:


> @mel33t  Congrats on moving into your own place! It's definitely an adventure every time you move.   I've really decreased the amount of Youtube I watch because the temptations are really tempting. >.< But I really love watching people's project pan videos, declutters, and travel vlogs (to inspire me to save money for a trip next year).


  I like project pans and empty videos. It encourages me yo use stuff up!!   





Buffy89 said:


> Yeah, everytime all those vloggers and bloggers praise the stuff they bought, I am tempted to buyallthosethings, lol. But just for a second, and then I remember I wanna be a low-buyer. I really like tutorials, though, in which it is explicitly mentioned that the goal is to achieve a certain look, so the products used are just examples and can be exchanged for any other similar product. At the moment, for example, I'm trying to get the Chanel Spring collection out of my head. It seems to be all around on the internet. The blush looks cute, but I took a look into my drawer and I got three(!) dupes, Temptalia mentioned these blushes in her dupe list as well. So I'm skipping, plus that blush is quite pricey, especially since the content/weight is reduced. Yep, I said it. I'm skipping *pats own shoulder*.


  Good for you girlie!! If I can find a dupe for it, I most certainly do not need it. For example, Ripe Peach and Ocean City from Proenza are the same exact blush. I just saved like $30! 


Anaphora said:


> Ridiculous. I'm getting more and more annoyed with  The hardest thing for me is stress buying.  I have a bad day, I buy a lipstick.  I'm not feeling well, I buy a new eyeshadow, etc.  I've been trying to do other things when I'm stressed like have tea and watch one of my favorite movies.


  I get that too. I have to tell myself after work, just go home. You have things to do at home. Go home and relax. I always leave something that needs to get done after work at home so that way I have a reason to go home and not go out shopping. I know that sounds dumb... But it works! Right now its, you need to study lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm having some issues with unhealthy food again too.. I let myself have a pretty free pass for the holidays and it re-solidified those addictive pathways in my brain. I signed up for a yoga membership again today and it happens to be the first day of their 30 day challenge so I'm going to direct some energy towards that. Aerials has also started, so I just need to focus on getting enough water and nutrient-rich foods.. and getting back into a sleep routine. Next year I'm going to work on keeping closer to my usual routine during the holidays. This jump start every year isn't worth it.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 13, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> I'm having some issues with unhealthy food again too.. I let myself have a pretty free pass for the holidays and it re-solidified those addictive pathways in my brain. I signed up for a yoga membership again today and it happens to be the first day of their 30 day challenge so I'm going to direct some energy towards that. Aerials has also started, so I just need to focus on *getting enough water and nutrient-rich foods.. and getting back into a sleep routine*. Next year I'm going to work on keeping closer to my usual routine during the holidays. This jump start every year isn't worth it.


  That's a good point. Well, I'm not really into sports and I'm not athletic at all, so I think I'll simply go biking more often or take long, fast walks instead of doing any gym stuff. Except for really long distances, I daily tend to go everywhere as a pedestrian instead of using public transport, so at least I kinda move my body every day.
  But I definitely need to sleep more and replace coffee (my current main beverage) and sugary drinks.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 13, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> That's a good point. Well, I'm not really into sports and I'm not athletic at all, so I think I'll simply go biking more often or take long, fast walks instead of doing any gym stuff. Except for really long distances, I daily tend to go everywhere as a pedestrian instead of using public transport, so at least I kinda move my body every day. But I definitely need to sleep more and replace coffee (my current main beverage) and sugary drinks.


  I'm not very athletic either, and I can't stand the gym.. it took me a long time to find something physical that I enjoyed. Have you tried dance classes or anything? Climbing on an indoor rock wall? Boxing? Maybe you'll find something you end up loving! Walking is great too, I walk everywhere as well. And yes coffee and sugar can be havoc on the body.. the rollercoaster of highs and lows can really mess with your moods. I'm sure that replacing some or most of that intake with water would really help level things out! I'm really bad with sugar, and when I'm not giving in to other vices I notice a spike there. Balancing things out with healthy habits definitely helps though.


----------



## ellemarie (Jan 13, 2015)

I was doing so well so far (partially thanks to Christmas presents) and then saw a notice that my ipsy bag shipped. Ipsy has been super disappointing to me, so this will probably be the month I cancel. Most months I will throw out 3-4 out of the five items.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jan 13, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I think I am going to go on a more strict low-buy from now until my birthday. Encompassing makeup, skincare, hair products, etc. Obviously, if I run out of shampoo and I don't have any... I can go to Walgreens and pick some up! But I don't need another foundation. I don't need another eyeliner. I don't need another eye shadow. I'll allow myself *two non-essential items *per month until my birthday. So for January I'm finished.   The only two things I want currently are from the Toledo collection and even then I'm not 100% sold. When my birthday comes I'll allow myself a bit of a splurge, hopefully nothing crazy. By then I should be moved into my new place so my splurge might be on furnishings! :haha:    How do you guys avoid temptation? I love watching YouTube videos (mostly tutorials, favorites, and book reviews), but I find that I'll buy what the guru's push (sometimes... not all the time). I think I should start staying away..


  I rarely watch YouTube. When I do I look at tutorials.  I can say I feel no influence at all from You Tube.  I rarely go in beauty stores, too.  Online is my temptation.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 13, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> I was doing so well so far (partially thanks to Christmas presents) and then saw a notice that my ipsy bag shipped. Ipsy has been super disappointing to me, so this will probably be the month I cancel. Most months I will throw out 3-4 out of the five items.


 If you aren't happy definitely cancel. I Had a subscription to loosebutton and it started disappointing me though now and then it had some good stuff, I couldn't justify it any longer so I canceled. With that box in particular it was easy to cancel but I didn't et my last box delivered and once I canceled it was like pulling teeth, I didn't get it for several month until finally I realized I still didn't have it and then I wouldn't leave them a lone and my emails got less friendly until I got what I was owed. Theres really no use keeping something you aren't haply with especially when you have to pay for it


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 13, 2015)

mel33t said:


> How do you guys avoid temptation? I love watching YouTube videos (mostly tutorials, favorites, and book reviews), but I find that I'll buy what the guru's push (sometimes... not all the time). I think I should start staying away..


  If you need to unsub from channels or avoid Youtube for a while, that's what you need to do. :nods:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 14, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> I was doing so well so far (partially thanks to Christmas presents) and then saw a notice that my ipsy bag shipped. Ipsy has been super disappointing to me, so this will probably be the month I cancel. Most months I will throw out 3-4 out of the five items.


  I cancelled my Ipsy months ago.  I hated almost everything and now the only subscription boxes I get are Birchbox and Love With Food.  Cancel if you're not happy!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 14, 2015)

burghchick said:


> I rarely watch YouTube. When I do I look at tutorials. I can say I feel no influence at all from You Tube. I rarely go in beauty stores, too. Online is my temptation.


  This. It's the blast email flash sales for stores - and not just beauty stores! - that's my problem. Youtube tutorials I feel like I can at least duplicate the look with stuff already in my stash.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 14, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Much love girlies! X


  I like the idea of writing down everything you have. I do have all my MAC lipsticks listed in a note in my phone for reference when Im not at home but taking inventory is a nice idea, then I can cross out things as I finish/get rid of them. I think it gives you a good idea of what you use and how much you use it. I think Im going to create some lists when I get home from work tonight. Thanks for the inspo!


  I also kind of want to do a project pan, Im almost done MAC Flat Out Fabulous, Rebel and Candy Yum Yum, I have a hard time sticking to only a few lipsticks though


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 14, 2015)

I've fortunately got to the point with makeup that I can see a youtube video, an email, or some other review, and manage to talk myself out of it. I'm saving up for a PS3 so that I can play Ratchet and Clank again, so every time I just tell myself that is x amount of dollars I can put towards a PS3.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 14, 2015)

I've experienced a moment of success yesterday when T's swatches of Vice LTD showed up. Formerly, I was really intrigued by this palette, but I took a closer look now and there are only three colors I totally love, and even those are probably dupable/exchangable by some stuff I already own.  And it's really giving me pleasure to use things from my stash and even finish things. I started taking notes about my empties in January and suddenly, finishing things, even when this means I'll never ever be able to use them again, seems fun to me  (LE stuff, I tended to avoid using this).


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 14, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Yeah, everytime all those vloggers and bloggers praise the stuff they bought, I am tempted to buyallthosethings, lol. But just for a second, and then I remember I wanna be a low-buyer.
> I really like tutorials, though, in which it is explicitly mentioned that the goal is to achieve a certain look, so the products used are just examples and can be exchanged for any other similar product.
> At the moment, for example, I'm trying to get the Chanel Spring collection out of my head. It seems to be all around on the internet. The blush looks cute, but I took a look into my drawer and I got three(!) dupes, Temptalia mentioned these blushes in her dupe list as well. So I'm skipping, plus that blush is quite pricey, especially since the content/weight is reduced. Yep, I said it. *I'm skipping *pats own shoulder**.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey everyone! I thought I would chip in on the conversation too.   I'm still learning how to avoid temptation to be honest. So far, I've done well this year. I like watching YouTube, so it's difficult for me to avoid that. Like others have said, I've started to try to watch more tutorials. It really is true that minor nuances in products make no visible difference to the actual look, so there's no point in having a lot of similar items. When I do watch hauls (guilty pleasure), I think of stuff I already have and how silly it would be to buy similar items.   This week has been easier for me to avoid temptation. I live right down the road from a great mall, so I would find myself going there fairly often just to go. But this week has been so crazy at work. Plus, I just renewed my gym membership and have been waking up at 4:45 to work out before work. To be honest, I'm exhausted by the end of my day and haven't been tempted to do any shopping. I also have gotten back into preparing healthy meals, and that is pretty time consuming for me (I'm not a natural in the kitchen to say the least).   With all that being said, I did make my first makeup purchase of the year today. The Lorac Unzipped Gold. I've been wanting it and planning the purchase, so it wasn't an impulsive decision. I'm so thrilled with it too! It's nice to buy something because you're super excited about it instead of purely for the joy of making a purchase. When I impulse buy, the excitement is gone so quickly because it was all about the thrill of purchasing in general. But with this palette, I'm just so happy to use it and am planning looks and such with it. It's genuine excitement haha and, sadly, you forget what that feels like when you constantly buy things.   Anyway, I know I was long winded. But so far so good for me this year. I apparently just need to keep physically exhausting myself and I will be good to go lol


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 15, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> Hey everyone! I thought I would chip in on the conversation too.   I'm still learning how to avoid temptation to be honest. So far, I've done well this year. I like watching YouTube, so it's difficult for me to avoid that. Like others have said, I've started to try to watch more tutorials. It really is true that minor nuances in products make no visible difference to the actual look, so there's no point in having a lot of similar items. When I do watch hauls (guilty pleasure), I think of stuff I already have and how silly it would be to buy similar items.   This week has been easier for me to avoid temptation. I live right down the road from a great mall, so I would find myself going there fairly often just to go. But this week has been so crazy at work. Plus, I just renewed my gym membership and have been waking up at 4:45 to work out before work. To be honest, I'm exhausted by the end of my day and haven't been tempted to do any shopping. I also have gotten back into preparing healthy meals, and that is pretty time consuming for me (I'm not a natural in the kitchen to say the least).   With all that being said, I did make my first makeup purchase of the year today. The Lorac Unzipped Gold. I've been wanting it and planning the purchase, so it wasn't an impulsive decision. I'm so thrilled with it too! It's nice to buy something because you're super excited about it instead of purely for the joy of making a purchase. When I impulse buy, the excitement is gone so quickly because it was all about the thrill of purchasing in general. But with this palette, I'm just so happy to use it and am planning looks and such with it. It's genuine excitement haha and, sadly, you forget what that feels like when you constantly buy things.   Anyway, I know I was long winded. But so far so good for me this year. I apparently just need to keep physically exhausting myself and I will be good to go lol


 Sounds like you're on the right track! Keep it up. It's definitely hard to resist temptation, I feel like makeup is really popular and constantly in our faces. There's so many pretty things but we can resist. I have to stop getting things that are similar to what I already have as well and just cool down


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 15, 2015)

I decided to sit down and write down all my lipsticks that I own and it really hit me. I'm kinda shocked and embarrassed. I have about 157 which may be a ton to some and maybe not to others but I purchased most within the last 2 years and I just find it startling. There's definitely some things from MAC/Sephora that I have that I just don't LOVE. I think I need to get pickier, only choose lipsticks that I really like and will wear over and over. I'd like to cut the number down significantly in the next year or so. I don't know if I should get rid of some (like give to my sister) or just gradually get through em. I know I'm going to want some LE MAC lipsticks this year so I have to pick carefully and wisely. Temptaion can be difficult for me to resist but I'd really like to try my hardest.  I'm thinking I might try to get through some minis and MAC lipsticks that I'm closer to finishing and hopefully I can get them out of the way quickly. One thing that works out for me is that I reapply and remove my lipstick throughout the day after/before eating and such so at least things will get used  This year I want to set some goals for myself and I want to save money. I hope we can all encourage and inspire eachother on our low buy journeys Good luck everyone!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Good luck everyone!


  Hey Girl! I feel this with the 157 number - I had about 150 nail polishes earlier last year.  I went through and swatched them all (after sorting them into possible dupe groups) on my nails.  Then I got rid of about 50 polishes.  I gave them away to girls who I thought would enjoy them.  And by the end of last year I had only bought maybe 5 more that were actually unique.This year I'm on a no buy of anything, so I'm just gonna use my already huge stash.    

  I would suggest if you want to dwindle down your number, that you do a similar thing.  Get rid of the glaringly obvious 'nopes'.  Then, group them into colour families, then dupes, then swatch away.  Get rid of the ones that you don't like the finishes of, or wear time on, etc.  B2M them or gift them.  

  I hope any of that is helpful or inspiring in any way! lol.  I understand how overwhelming it can be and kind of embarrassing.  I was embarrassed about the money I spent, and the products I felt were wasted.  But they happy in their new homes I'm sure, being worn by ladies that don't have quite the collection that I have.  Thanks for your post!  I really enjoyed your share!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I decided to sit down and write down all my lipsticks that I own and it really hit me. I'm kinda shocked and embarrassed. I have about 157 which may be a ton to some and maybe not to others but I purchased most within the last 2 years and I just find it startling. There's definitely some things from MAC/Sephora that I have that I just don't LOVE. I think I need to get pickier, only choose lipsticks that I really like and will wear over and over.


 I totally understand, I posted my lipstick inventory at the end of the 2014 thread and I still kinda haven't really made my peace with that monstrous number of lipsticks and glosses I got which I actually don't use cause they are too bright etc. The neutral shades are ok,  they are too many as well, but I do use them more often.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jan 16, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Girl! I feel this with the 157 number - I had about 150 nail polishes earlier last year.  I went through and swatched them all (after sorting them into possible dupe groups) on my nails.  Then I got rid of about 50 polishes.  I gave them away to girls who I thought would enjoy them.  And by the end of last year I had only bought maybe 5 more that were actually unique.This year I'm on a no buy of anything, so I'm just gonna use my already huge stash.
> 
> I would suggest if you want to dwindle down your number, that you do a similar thing.  Get rid of the glaringly obvious 'nopes'.  Then, group them into colour families, then dupes, then swatch away.  Get rid of the ones that you don't like the finishes of, or wear time on, etc.  B2M them or gift them.
> 
> I hope any of that is helpful or inspiring in any way! lol.  I understand how overwhelming it can be and kind of embarrassing.  I was embarrassed about the money I spent, and the products I felt were wasted.  But they happy in their new homes I'm sure, being worn by ladies that don't have quite the collection that I have.  Thanks for your post!  I really enjoyed your share!


  I think I will give this a try!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 16, 2015)

My Hourglass Exposure palette came early, really happy with it! Nothing else on my immediate list. As I use up some more lipsticks I'm going to replace them with some from Red Apple Lipsticks. I'm thinking probably in about 6 months I'll make an order. I'm down to 16 and I'd like to be at 8-10 so I still have a ways to go but getting there! The more I simplify, the better I feel. I'm actually enjoying makeup again rather than stressing over having/buying too much of it.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 16, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> I think I will give this a try!
> 
> I had a lot of fun with it. (I also found it a tad stressful lol). I treated it as a way to uncover my favourites and rediscover lost loves haha.  I took out my absolute favs/regularly used ones/really unique ones before the swatching, as I knew they were keepers.  I swatched the really similar ones side by side.  I started to do this a few weekends ago with my shadows too, as that was getting overwhelming. I threw away a lot of brand new UD shadows that I had depotted from tiny palettes (I felt so bad about this...but how many sparkly browns does one need?).  Now I have my Z Palettes under control and I'm loving my new stash.  It's quite revitalizing!
> 
> ...


  YAAAASSSSSSS.  Me too!  I love seeing my tidy Z Palettes, all organized and only with a few rows of shadows.  It makes makeup application so much more fun (oddly enough).  I have noticed since I've organized them, I've applied makeup every day.  Accessibility is key to utilizing my stash.  If I can't find what I need I get annoyed, then give up and go makeup less.  Haha.  I am reaping the benefits of organization! 

  Can you swatch the exposure palette?  Or describe it?  Pretty please?  hehe.  I love the look of the shadows blending together in the packaging, so gorgeous.   I heard they are crazy buttery and amazing!!!!  Want to swatch in person but scared to fall in love during a 50 week left hiatus from shopping. haha.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 16, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I had a lot of fun with it. (I also found it a tad stressful lol). I treated it as a way to uncover my favourites and rediscover lost loves haha.  I took out my absolute favs/regularly used ones/really unique ones before the swatching, as I knew they were keepers.  I swatched the really similar ones side by side.  I started to do this a few weekends ago with my shadows too, as that was getting overwhelming. I threw away a lot of brand new UD shadows that I had depotted from tiny palettes (I felt so bad about this...but how many sparkly browns does one need?).  Now I have my Z Palettes under control and I'm loving my new stash.  It's quite revitalizing!   YAAAASSSSSSS.  Me too!  I love seeing my tidy Z Palettes, all organized and only with a few rows of shadows.  It makes makeup application so much more fun (oddly enough).  I have noticed since I've organized them, I've applied makeup every day.  Accessibility is key to utilizing my stash.  If I can't find what I need I get annoyed, then give up and go makeup less.  Haha.  I am reaping the benefits of organization!   Can you swatch the exposure palette?  Or describe it?  Pretty please?  hehe.  I love the look of the shadows blending together in the packaging, so gorgeous.   I heard they are crazy buttery and amazing!!!!  Want to swatch in person but scared to fall in love during a 50 week left hiatus from shopping. haha.


  So glad to hear that your destash is going well too! It's so refreshing knowing and loving everything you have.  I don't want to add to any lemmings. There are some great swatches and thoughts in the Hourglass thread. Keep in mind that they're perm so you can check them out anytime!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 16, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> I don't want to add to any lemmings. There are some great swatches and thoughts in the Hourglass thread. Keep in mind that they're perm so you can check them out anytime!


  AHHHHH Just looked at swatches. Beaaaaauitful!  Love the purple and the green ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right up my alley.  Fortunately I have tonnes of purples and greens to tide me over hehe.  But I get the allure - they are gorgeous.  


  In other news, I've been thinking about being an adult and all this jazz.  I've decided it's not really for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll just leave this here.....http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.ca/2010/06/this-is-why-ill-never-be-adult.html  for your view pleasure.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 16, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> In other news, I've been thinking about being an adult and all this jazz.  I've decided it's not really for me :haha:   I'll just leave this here.....http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.ca/2010/06/this-is-why-ill-never-be-adult.html  for your view pleasure.


  That's got to be Allie's most well-known/popular post. Love it.  Sometimes I think most adults are just overgrown kids anyway. And that there are some kids out there that make better adults than actual adults.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 16, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Sometimes I think most adults are just overgrown kids anyway. And that there are some kids out there that make better adults than actual adults.


  HAHAHA isn't that the truth!


----------



## ellemarie (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm selling off my 15-pan palettes and a bunch of lipsticks I don't use. I listed some perfume on eBay. It feels good to do this stuff! And I just discovered USPS pickup service! It's a good day.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 17, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> WHOA W2G girl on the getting up early.  Every evening I tell myself GET UP AT 5AM to go to the gym...and every day I hit snooze.  I workout in the evening so I still get there, just not at the most opportune time.  Do you have any tips for success with this?    Good for you for the purchases too, and the healthy eating.  :clapping:   Looks like 2015 is coming up all Alysse!     Hey Girl! I feel this with the 157 number - I had about 150 nail polishes earlier last year.  I went through and swatched them all (after sorting them into possible dupe groups) on my nails.  Then I got rid of about 50 polishes.  I gave them away to girls who I thought would enjoy them.  And by the end of last year I had only bought maybe 5 more that were actually unique.This year I'm on a no buy of anything, so I'm just gonna use my already huge stash.      I would suggest if you want to dwindle down your number, that you do a similar thing.  Get rid of the glaringly obvious 'nopes'.  Then, group them into colour families, then dupes, then swatch away.  Get rid of the ones that you don't like the finishes of, or wear time on, etc.  B2M them or gift them.    I hope any of that is helpful or inspiring in any way! lol.  I understand how overwhelming it can be and kind of embarrassing.  I was embarrassed about the money I spent, and the products I felt were wasted.  But they happy in their new homes I'm sure, being worn by ladies that don't have quite the collection that I have.  Thanks for your post!  I really enjoyed your share!


 Actually I have lots of nail polishes too and need to go through them. So you gave me an idea, I gotta go through those soon as well as my lipsticks. I'm sure my sister would happily claim some   





Buffy89 said:


> I totally understand, I posted my lipstick inventory at the end of the 2014 thread and I still kinda haven't really made my peace with that monstrous number of lipsticks and glosses I got which I actually don't use cause they are too bright etc. The neutral shades are ok,  they are too many as well, but I do use them more often.


 It's hard sometimes you buy something and grow to not love it and what not. Then you are stuck with a bunch. BTW I like your screen name!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 17, 2015)

Just watched this awesome video on thoughts after a 1 year no buy: http://youtu.be/EYKK-IrVkkc  So many great YouTube people coming out of the woodwork lately. There are a ton of makeup inventory and project pan videos now. Refreshing to see some balance coming back.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 17, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> So many great YouTube people coming out of the woodwork lately. There are a ton of makeup inventory and project pan videos now. Refreshing to see some balance coming back.


  Interesting perspective!  I feel like I will be rocking the iridescent shadows well into my 40s though haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really enjoyed her thoughts on her no buy and how she didn't really miss shopping after a few months.  I agree with her perspectives about marketing too.  Thanks for the share!


----------



## cwillie (Jan 17, 2015)

Having been mia for a while, I have to chip in. B2M for two free lipsticks the other day and only bought one other thing! Super proud of myself. It was c-thru lipgloss which is hg. On another note, we've been going through everything to get ready for little missy. I found even more boxes of stuff I never unpacked when we moved, a year and a half ago! Jeez I hoard more than I thought I did.    On the plus side I know have a space to show these beauties off!  It's terrible and I recognize that I have a problem. Oh well. Admitting is the first step


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 17, 2015)

I know it's only been two-ish weeks, but no makeup bought in 2015 yet. I'm almost done my current eye primer (LORAC Behind the Scenes mini) and my cleanser but I'm not craving any makeup, so I think even my next outing to Shoppers will be, in the words of Borat, GREAT SUCCESS. 

  Now that Target is closing here (eff) though, I do feel a bit of pressure to haul some ELF and Sonia Kashuk stuff, but I think I'll be okay in there - afterall, there's ebay, CPs and nyx and elf sites if I get desperate. I will miss the 2 for $12 Mossimo long tanks, though.

  diet's not doing so well. too many macarons and Chai Vanilla Lattes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hang in there, everybody!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 17, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> I know it's only been two-ish weeks, but no makeup bought in 2015 yet. I'm almost done my current eye primer (LORAC Behind the Scenes mini) and my cleanser but I'm not craving any makeup, so I think even my next outing to Shoppers will be, in the words of Borat, GREAT SUCCESS.
> 
> Now that Target is closing here (eff) though, I do feel a bit of pressure to haul some ELF and Sonia Kashuk stuff, but I think I'll be okay in there - afterall, there's ebay, CPs and nyx and elf sites if I get desperate. I will miss the 2 for $12 Mossimo long tanks, though.
> 
> ...


  UGHHHH TARGET IS CLOSING AND I CAN'T SHOP!!!!







  Lol.  I literally have been thinking about this since they announced that they're closing.  Good for you for the shopping hiatus - and I love the Borat reference!  Hahaha! 

  Diet is also not really going well.  Love my coffees.  I'm like an addict.  I've been in a funk all weekend, so annoying.  I think it's a combination of rainy weather, a big to do list (cleaning/decluttering), and a not great week at work last week.  Hope I can adjust my attitude and revamp for tomorrow!!!  It's a new day!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 17, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> UGHHHH TARGET IS CLOSING AND I CAN'T SHOP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I. AM. SO. SAD. ABOUT. TARGET. It did feel like everyone else I knew was meh about it, but I found a lot of great stuff.  

  I hear on you on the funk, though, glittery, dear. I'm hoping once Spring rolls around I'll feel less over-everything, as well.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jan 18, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> I'm selling off my 15-pan palettes and a bunch of lipsticks I don't use. I listed some perfume on eBay. It feels good to do this stuff! And I just discovered USPS pickup service! It's a good day.


USPS picks up?  Is it free? I would've killed for that last week. I sold a skirt (that sadly is too small now), and the box I put it in wouldn't fit in a mailbox so I HAD to go to the P.O. when it was around 8 degrees.  Seriously, how do you arrange pick up?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 18, 2015)

A





cwillie said:


> Having been mia for a while, I have to chip in. B2M for two free lipsticks the other day and only bought one other thing! Super proud of myself. It was c-thru lipgloss which is hg. On another note, we've been going through everything to get ready for little missy. I found even more boxes of stuff I never unpacked when we moved, a year and a half ago! Jeez I hoard more than I thought I did.    On the plus side I know have a space to show these beauties off!  It's terrible and I recognize that I have a problem. Oh well. Admitting is the first step


  Admitting is the first step! Well done for starting


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 18, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> So many great YouTube people coming out of the woodwork lately. There are a ton of makeup inventory and project pan videos now. Refreshing to see some balance coming back.


  Thanks for the link, I was finally able to watch it today. She totally adresses my "fear" to run out of things which made me buy more and more stuff. By coincidence, I've just finished my tinted brow gel I used every day, and Brule, my skin toned blending/highlight shadow is almost done as well. I'm really considering and reconsidering buying new ones over and over. I still got one nice brow pencil and one of those fluidlines for brows (need to make this one work, it looks to harsh and dark on me. Maybe I need to wipe the brush on a kleenex to achieve a tiny amount of product on the brush. Or just use it when my bangs are really long, lol) and I got sone other skin toned shadows in my UD palettes, too. I kinda already know that I shouldn't buy new items and use my old pencil and eyeshadows instead. By chance, I could really like them.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 18, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> I know it's only been two-ish weeks, but no makeup bought in 2015 yet. I'm almost done my current eye primer (LORAC Behind the Scenes mini) and my cleanser but I'm not craving any makeup, so I think even my next outing to Shoppers will be, in the words of Borat, GREAT SUCCESS.
> 
> Now that Target is closing here (eff) though, I do feel a bit of pressure to haul some ELF and Sonia Kashuk stuff, but I think I'll be okay in there - afterall, there's ebay, CPs and nyx and elf sites if I get desperate. I will miss the 2 for $12 Mossimo long tanks, though.
> 
> ...


  I feel you on the Target thing. I real liquidation should start in 2 to 3 weeks so I totally want to go and grab what I can. I went yesterday (not to my regular store) and the NYX section doesnt look fully stocked anyway and it seemed like lots of sales were starting. I definitely need to go there and grab some stuff.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 18, 2015)

I cashed out my Shoppers points today on the Guerlain pressed Meteorites and the Perles de Blush (as well as some freebie non-beauty items). Both were planned and essentially free (I only had to pay the tax). There's nothing else on my list and I'm really not even bothering with beauty blogs/sites any more. I don't even know what's coming, and that's ok. I really do love Guerlain, so I'll keep an eye out for the summer collection. Apart from that, I don't think I'll buy any makeup this spring. I'm not even tempted any more.

  I've put myself on a monthly fitness clothing budget so that I can have fun building out a cute (smaller) wardrobe of casual/workout wear without feeling like I'm out of control or going overboard. So far so good. I may allow myself an extra $500 from what will be a ginormous tax refund to get some summer running gear.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 18, 2015)

FOTD... * Benefit The POREfessional (only where I get oily/where shine comes through) * mix of Maybelline Fit Me Foundation - #110 + MAC (Studio) Face & Body - White * OCC Skin Conceal - mix of Y0 and Y1 * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent (to set undereye concealing) * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny (discontinued; used all over the lid) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Glass Slipper (inner corner) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 Fair * NYX MegaShine Lip Gloss - Nude Pink


----------



## ellemarie (Jan 18, 2015)

*burghchick*, they do pick up for free! I had to send a Le Tote back, so postage wasn't an issue. You go on the website and there should be a link for 'arrange a pickup'.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 18, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> I cashed out my Shoppers points today on the Guerlain pressed Meteorites and the Perles de Blush (as well as some freebie non-beauty items). Both were planned and essentially free (I only had to pay the tax). There's nothing else on my list and I'm really not even bothering with beauty blogs/sites any more. I don't even know what's coming, and that's ok. I really do love Guerlain, so I'll keep an eye out for the summer collection. Apart from that, I don't think I'll buy any makeup this spring. I'm not even tempted any more.  I've put myself on a monthly fitness clothing budget so that I can have fun building out a cute (smaller) wardrobe of casual/workout wear without feeling like I'm out of control or going overboard. So far so good. I may allow myself an extra $500 from what will be a ginormous tax refund to get some summer running gear.


 That's great that you were able to use your shoppers points, I love them. Whenever I can buy something there at about the same price as Walmart or something I choose there for the points. It's so nice when you can get something expensive for free


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm getting ready to sell some of my lipsticks on the CB. Six months ago, I couldn't imagine selling my lipsticks, but my priorities have changed. I'm not going to be able to wear those vampy lipsticks often enough to justify having twenty of them. I'll keep my Punk Couture and Instigator back ups because those are completely unique to my collection, but I'm getting rid of Gunner, my Lingering Kiss back up, SiS back up, Enchanted one BU, and several super bright lipsticks that I'm just not going to touch again.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 18, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> I cashed out my Shoppers points today on the Guerlain pressed Meteorites and the Perles de Blush (as well as some freebie non-beauty items). Both were planned and essentially free (I only had to pay the tax). There's nothing else on my list and I'm really not even bothering with beauty blogs/sites any more. I don't even know what's coming, and that's ok. I really do love Guerlain, so I'll keep an eye out for the summer collection. Apart from that, I don't think I'll buy any makeup this spring. I'm not even tempted any more.  I've put myself on a monthly fitness clothing budget so that I can have fun building out a cute (smaller) wardrobe of casual/workout wear without feeling like I'm out of control or going overboard. So far so good. I may allow myself an extra $500 from what will be a ginormous tax refund to get some summer running gear.


  It's great that you could get some really nice items for free. Over here, there are no shoppers points at Douglas, the major beauty retailer. There are some programs for supermarkets and drugstores, but those don't really pay off I think.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 19, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> I. AM. SO. SAD. ABOUT. TARGET. It did feel like everyone else I knew was meh about it, but I found a lot of great stuff.
> 
> I hear on you on the funk, though, glittery, dear. I'm hoping once *Spring rolls* around I'll feel less over-everything, as well.


  Speaking of diets, all I saw in your comment was "spring rolls" and that is what I want for lunch. Just some spring rolls and plum sauce.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 19, 2015)

How is everybody?  I don't think I mentioned that I want to get through January without buying any makeup at all, well I'm half way through and so far so good!  For beauty as a whole, I've bought: Real techniques bold metals tapered blush brush Real techniques bold metals pointed crease brush Lush aromaco solid deodorant  Guerlian super Aqua eye serum   Technically the only thing I really needed was the deodorant but I needed a new powder foundation brush and a new concealer brush (that's what I'm using the new ones above for) as my old real techniques ones were knackered. My eyes are puffy and sore so Ive pulled out the big guns and ordered the guerlian eye cream. I managed to make a 1ml sample sachet of it last a whole month when I tried it last year! So hopefully this 15ml tube should see me through to winter   Considered purchases I hope you'll all agree!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 19, 2015)

That's pretty good!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 19, 2015)

Good job [@]kerry-jane88[/@]!  I've been doing relatively well too. Just a Bite lipstick at the beginning of the month, and then the Hourglass palette for an early birthday gift to myself. Next month I'm aiming for 0 makeup products. Go team!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm feeling the temptation! I'm a huge lush fan and their Valentine's Day stuff just came out. However I do feel good when I purchase from them because I feel like they have good ethics and morals and I know I'm picking something more earth friendly


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 19, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm feeling the temptation! I'm a huge lush fan and their Valentine's Day stuff just came out. However I do feel good when I purchase from them because I feel like they have good ethics and morals and I know I'm picking something more earth friendly


 I *love* Lush! I'm not sure I'll get any Valentine's things though. Might check them out in the shop at least.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 19, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I *love* Lush! I'm not sure I'll get any Valentine's things though. Might check them out in the shop at least.


 Yeah I always make sure to check it on in store unless I KNOW I like it. You can never be too sure with scents!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 19, 2015)

I had always said if I found MAC Dramatic Encoutner for a good price I would get it. I already have one but I enjoyed it enough that I wanted a back up. I found one for $20 shipped but somehow managed to talk myself out of it. I'm pretty darn proud of myself. I might take that $20 and get the new Sims game pack. Or maybe I'll save it, I dunno. At least with the Sims, I know I would use it alllll the time!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 19, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Speaking of diets, all I saw in your comment was "spring rolls" and that is what I want for lunch. Just some spring rolls and plum sauce.


  oh, sorry about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ..... mmmm, spring rolls!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm itching to make a purchase. I'm feeling frustrated and out of control, which is normally when I like to shop.   I want some Charlotte Tilbury blushes, some Lorac matte lip pencils, and just things I really do not need.   Tomorrow I take another part CPA exam. And I think normally I would go to the mall straight after (I took off from work) to buy a few things. But ive decided I'm going to treat myself to a wawa sub (yum!) and watch a few movies in my yoga pants. I'm very much looking forward to it, more than a new blush.


----------



## nt234 (Jan 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm itching to make a purchase. I'm feeling frustrated and out of control, which is normally when I like to shop.   I want some Charlotte Tilbury blushes, some Lorac matte lip pencils, and just things I really do not need.   Tomorrow I take another part CPA exam. And I think normally I would go to the mall straight after (I took off from work) to buy a few things. But ive decided I'm going to treat myself to a wawa sub (yum!) and watch a few movies in my yoga pants. I'm very much looking forward to it, more than a new blush.


  Wawa subs are the best! Enjoy your relaxation and best of luck on the exam!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 20, 2015)

My first makeup purchase of the year is VG Miley lipstick and lipglass. Not a fan of the "artist" but I just love that color.   That's all I plan to buy this month, but I'm afraid next month won't be easy with Toledo and Pencilled In. :sigh:


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 20, 2015)

jennifae said:


> My first makeup purchase of the year is VG Miley lipstick and lipglass. Not a fan of the "artist" but I just love that color.   That's all I plan to buy this month, but I'm afraid next month won't be easy with Toledo and Pencilled In. :sigh:


 Not bad at all so far!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm itching to make a purchase. I'm feeling frustrated and out of control, which is normally when I like to shop.   I want some Charlotte Tilbury blushes, some Lorac matte lip pencils, and just things I really do not need.   Tomorrow I take another part CPA exam. And I think normally I would go to the mall straight after (I took off from work) to buy a few things. But ive decided I'm going to treat myself to a wawa sub (yum!) and watch a few movies in my yoga pants. I'm very much looking forward to it, more than a new blush.


 have fun treating yourself with that sub  (we don't know that kind of sub here, sounds great) and watching movies!  I kinda feel the same way these days. It's finals time at uni and my master thesis is really energy absorbing. Went to see the Chanel spring look today and bought one item,  Etourdie RCS lippie. I felt kinda guilty at the checkout because I ignored my resolution though. But I still would like more items from this collection...see, this is my lacking ability to handle stress which is speaking out of me. Won't back down now. Maybe I can still buy another item next month, but not now.  ...and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## ellemarie (Jan 21, 2015)

I still haven't bought any makeup this month. I've sold some and I canceled my ipsy membership. I had a similar rule for clothing but had to go buy shoes because mine were too casual for work. I also picked out some blazers because they were less than $5 each.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 21, 2015)

Musing over the numbers in my stash, I decided to place each lipstick out on my vanity, which surprisingly is never done before... Well it really made me realise that that I have more than I need!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Not intended to show off of course, but I don't need 30 lipsticks do I!? Plus just looking at the collection as a whole, there's a lot of similar shades in there I'm sure I can be a bit more strict with myself and pass a few on to family and friends.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 21, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Plus just looking at the collection as a whole, there's a lot of similar shades in there I'm sure I can be a bit more strict with myself and pass a few on to family and friends.


  Lately, I once spread all my lip stuff on my bed (my vanity is to small, gulp) and it was intimidating, indeed. I offered some to my Mom, her complexion is darker than mine so she can rather pull off brights and darker shades when I look a bit "too much makeup"ish), but she didn't wanna take more than three at a time.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 21, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Lately, I once spread all my lip stuff on my bed (my vanity is to small, gulp) and it was intimidating, indeed. I offered some to my Mom, her complexion is darker than mine so she can rather pull off brights and darker shades when I look a bit "too much makeup"ish), but she didn't wanna take more than three at a time.


  Yeah I've found that if I do a mega destash then people are reluctant to take too much at once but if you drip feed bits and bobs every now and then then they'll take the Mac lipstick off of you no bother!  Well my lips are red raw from all the swatching but I managed to get rid of a pink, a red and a nude so not so bad!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jan 21, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm itching to make a purchase. I'm feeling frustrated and out of control, which is normally when I like to shop.   I want some Charlotte Tilbury blushes, some Lorac matte lip pencils, and just things I really do not need.   Tomorrow I take another part CPA exam. And I think normally I would go to the mall straight after (I took off from work) to buy a few things. But ive decided I'm going to treat myself to a wawa sub (yum!) and watch a few movies in my yoga pants. I'm very much looking forward to it, more than a new blush.


  Good for you, Mel!  I hope the exam went well and that you're enjoying the rest of your day off now.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 21, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Well my lips are red raw from all the swatching but I managed to get rid of a pink, a red and a nude so not so bad!


  That's a strategy for sure, lol. My Mom was like "oh nooo, I can't take so many things from you at the same time!" although I tried to convince her to choose more items and it was her who made me stop my crazy purchasing. Most of my stuff is barely used so I thought it appeared to be quite attractive as a gift.

  Congrats on getting rid of three products!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi everyone!  I haven't written an update for quite awhile although I've been reading posts.  Life was crazy for awhile.  I didn't buy much throughout the holidays, only a few things from the holiday stuff.  I was too broke to buy more.  I sold some back ups on EBay and some old clothes that didn't fit anymore.  Then I got into finding things from old MAC collections.  Most I can't afford, but when I found a few things at lower prices I went a little crazy.  So I ended up spending too much and now I'm short the money for other things.  Ugh.  And my cat seems to have another UTI so there's an extra expense.  She just had one the first of the month so I'm worried that it's more than a UTI.  she and I both went to the ER on New Year's Day, I had a kidney stone and she had the infection.  Those of you who have been here the past few months know she has been sick several times the last few months.  She keeps bouncing back but I'm starting to wonder if the problems will stop. So, I'll be looking for more things to sell now.  :-(


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 21, 2015)

burghchick said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't written an update for quite awhile although I've been reading posts.  Life was crazy for awhile.  I didn't buy much throughout the holidays, only a few things from the holiday stuff.  I was too broke to buy more.  I sold some back ups on EBay and some old clothes that didn't fit anymore.  Then I got into finding things from old MAC collections.  Most I can't afford, but when I found a few things at lower prices I went a little crazy.  So I ended up spending too much and now I'm short the money for other things.  Ugh.  And my cat seems to have another UTI so there's an extra expense.  She just had one the first of the month so I'm worried that it's more than a UTI.  she and I both went to the ER on New Year's Day, I had a kidney stone and she had the infection.  Those of you who have been here the past few months know she has been sick several times the last few months.  She keeps bouncing back but I'm starting to wonder if the problems will stop. So, I'll be looking for more things to sell now.  :-(


 oh my, I hope both you and your kitty will recover soon. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, sending a little prayer!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 21, 2015)

burghchick said:


> So, I'll be looking for more things to sell now. :-(


I'm sorry to hear you and your kitty are still dealing with health issues. Passing kidney stones hurts so damn much, I really empathize with you.
As for your cat, is there some sort of cat multivitamin that could help prevent her frequent UTIs? One of our cats was having this occur so she got prescribed a special food; or, sometimes I have heard that vets can recommend L-Lysine amino acid supplement for cats. I know it comes in a soft chew treat for cats but perhaps your vet could provide info on whether that is appropriate?


----------



## mel33t (Jan 21, 2015)

burghchick said:


> So, I'll be looking for more things to sell now. :-(


  Praying for you and your kitty. Hope you guys get better soon.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 21, 2015)

Burghchick, I have your cat in my thoughts!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

@burghchick, praying for you and your kitty!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 21, 2015)

:support: for burghchick & cat.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

I hadn't bought anything makeup related in a while, until today. I bought four lipsticks - A Sephora cream lip stain that was about to be discontinued that I'd been wanting for a while, in 02 Classic Beige, MAC Del Rio, and MAC Underworld and Twig from the CB. I've been coveting Underworld a while so when I saw it I couldn't pass it up. And I am in desperate need of some good work neutrals and Del Rio and Twig will help fill those holes. I don't think I did too bad all considering.


----------



## ilovemakeup6 (Jan 21, 2015)

I am up for this too I buy too much


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jan 21, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! I haven't written an update for quite awhile although I've been reading posts. Life was crazy for awhile. I didn't buy much throughout the holidays, only a few things from the holiday stuff. I was too broke to buy more. I sold some back ups on EBay and some old clothes that didn't fit anymore. Then I got into finding things from old MAC collections. Most I can't afford, but when I found a few things at lower prices I went a little crazy. So I ended up spending too much and now I'm short the money for other things. Ugh. And my cat seems to have another UTI so there's an extra expense. She just had one the first of the month so I'm worried that it's more than a UTI. she and I both went to the ER on New Year's Day, I had a kidney stone and she had the infection. Those of you who have been here the past few months know she has been sick several times the last few months. She keeps bouncing back but I'm starting to wonder if the problems will stop.  So, I'll be looking for more things to sell now. :-(
> ...


  Yeah that kidney stone thing was no fun!  I very rarely go to an ER or Urgent Care, I just don't like to go.  I was getting ready to take my kitty to the ER and all of a sudden I had pain in my back and side so much I could hardly walk.  And it felt like I suddenly had a really bad UTI.  that really sucked!  I kept thinking it would go away but after about 2 hours I felt so bad I had to ask someone to drive me to the ER.  Thank God they gave me an IV with good pain medicine along with a hunch of other meds.  Got home and got my cat and drove 45 minutes to the animal ER.  What a "fun" night.  The vet today gave her antibiotics and she is doing better already,  and I didn't have to pay a fortune. Yay!  But I'll still look into the l-lysine. Thanks so much to everyone for their good wishes and prayers.  Scully says "thank you", too!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 22, 2015)

burghchick said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't written an update for quite awhile although I've been reading posts.  Life was crazy for awhile.  I didn't buy much throughout the holidays, only a few things from the holiday stuff.  I was too broke to buy more.  I sold some back ups on EBay and some old clothes that didn't fit anymore.  Then I got into finding things from old MAC collections.  Most I can't afford, but when I found a few things at lower prices I went a little crazy.  So I ended up spending too much and now I'm short the money for other things.  Ugh.  And my cat seems to have another UTI so there's an extra expense.  She just had one the first of the month so I'm worried that it's more than a UTI.  she and I both went to the ER on New Year's Day, I had a kidney stone and she had the infection.  Those of you who have been here the past few months know she has been sick several times the last few months.  She keeps bouncing back but I'm starting to wonder if the problems will stop. So, I'll be looking for more things to sell now.  :-(


 Hope your fur baby feels better soon!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 22, 2015)

I confess... 

  I broke my no buy in Target today. I didn't buy a whole lot (the pixi shadow in apricot, pixi black cocoa liner and a rose tinted pixie balm) but it is more stuff I don't need. The ELF stuff was already cleared out and gone, so I guess I didn't want to miss out or something. 

  And god help me, for some unknown reason, I want a contour palette. 

  But I did go through my closet and threw out and put stuff into the donation bag. I feel A LOT better now that I can actually see all my clothes. And thankfully, I now have a closet of which 80% of the stuff in it I can actually wear to work.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 22, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> I confess...   I broke my no buy in Target today. I didn't buy a whole lot (the pixi shadow in apricot, pixi black cocoa liner and a rose tinted pixie balm) but it is more stuff I don't need. The ELF stuff was already cleared out and gone, so I guess I didn't want to miss out or something.   And god help me, for some unknown reason, I want a contour palette.   But I did go through my closet and threw out and put stuff into the donation bag. I feel A LOT better now that I can actually see all my clothes. And thankfully, I now have a closet of which 80% of the stuff in it I can actually wear to work.


  Was a lot of the makeup on clearance yet? I kinda want to try Pixi but it's expensive for drugstore makeup. At least you're buying from somewhere that's closing so you may not get the chance again.


----------



## GinghamDot (Jan 22, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Great to see so many new and returning faces.  It's going to be a good year!   I culled about 20 more lip products last night, mostly mini lipglosses. I'm down to 5 lipglosses now which I'm so happy about! I just kept my favourites and that's all I really need. Now the only areas that I'm still wanting to downsize a bit more are lipsticks and eyeshadows.  I got some new notebooks to keep track of my projects in 2015. In one section I wrote out my makeup inventory and ideal inventory. I'm down to 92 makeup items total now. This month I'm working on using everything at least once and so far I've used 22 already! Most of the items are things I know I'll be keeping, so I don't think I'll be doing another large declutter until the 6 month mark. We'll see though. I also wrote out a list of everything I want to use up this year, either because it's expiring or because I want to downsize. I have 20 categories with 31 items total, including a palette of 9 eyeshadows. This is the year I really want to focus on making the most of my stash!


   Well done! 92 pieces of makeup in my stash would be an amazing accomplishment, even though it sounds like such a huge stash to the small part of me that remembers being a sixth grader who us just starting to love makeup. That was back when I owned: Enlighten foundation, Pink Kiss blush (thank you to Grandma for taking me to the Lauder counter at Dayton's for my first fix...), a cover girl blush and gloss, a Naturistics lipstick and Rosa Rosa lipstick.  I want to PURGE it. If my makeup pretty much fit in one beautiful drawer, that would be beautiful. Organizational fantasies... There are some blogs that I have got to stop reading, because for me their hoards normalize and enable what is an unsustainable habit.  But I really have to think what a low buy means to me, because if I set the parameters wrong, I will bust out of my confines immediately!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 22, 2015)

I feel like I'm going to crack soon and get Fleur Power from MAC I've been eyeng it for a while and keep thinking about it the last week give or take


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 22, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> At least you're buying from somewhere that's closing so you may not get the chance again.


  NOTHING was on clearance. Except a few maternity tops from Liz Lange, random sweaters and a couple of pairs of combat boots. However, even with the lack of sales, it looked REALLY picked over - lots of swimsuits though in a good range of sizes and I thought the Boys and Girls kids stuff didn't look as picked over as the Women`s stuff.

  Very little on sale in jewellrey and scarves. I did get two necklaces that look kind of JCrew-ish, but I can see why the store was pretty dead. I mean, with coupon codes and all you can find JCrew necklaces for the price Target Canada was selling there necklaces at. I still found stuff to buy (mostly basic v-neck tees and tanks) but pretty picked over. 

  As for makeup:
  ELF has either been taken out or everything sold out as soon as they announced they were closing. 
  They were putting out L'Oreal stuff in it's place - all at full price. Might as well go to Shoppers next door and get points for them.
  The new CG lipsticks and the Full Bloom mascara (bought the mascara) were on sale. 
  Some brushes were sold out in Sonia Kashuk. No blending sponges on the shelves, unfortunately. 
  Pixi was picked over. Sold out of some shades of everything but still full price.
  No Beaver Canoe whatsoever, for my co-worker who asked. 
  And... the Starbucks was set to close by the weekend even if the store will be open. 

  I may go back closer to liquidation to see if It's a 10! leave in gets put out drastically reduced, but I wouldn't recommend anyone RUN to Target. This was the Danforth & Vic Park location for anyone wondering too


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 22, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> NOTHING was on clearance. Except a few maternity tops from Liz Lange, random sweaters and a couple of pairs of combat boots. However, even with the lack of sales, it looked REALLY picked over - lots of swimsuits though in a good range of sizes and I thought the Boys and Girls kids stuff didn't look as picked over as the Women`s stuff.  Very little on sale in jewellrey and scarves. I did get two necklaces that look kind of JCrew-ish, but I can see why the store was pretty dead. I mean, with coupon codes and all you can find JCrew necklaces for the price Target Canada was selling there necklaces at. I still found stuff to buy (mostly basic v-neck tees and tanks) but pretty picked over.   As for makeup: ELF has either been taken out or everything sold out as soon as they announced they were closing.  They were putting out L'Oreal stuff in it's place - all at full price. Might as well go to Shoppers next door and get points for them. The new CG lipsticks and the Full Bloom mascara (bought the mascara) were on sale.  Some brushes were sold out in Sonia Kashuk. No blending sponges on the shelves, unfortunately.  Pixi was picked over. Sold out of some shades of everything but still full price. No Beaver Canoe whatsoever, for my co-worker who asked.  And... the Starbucks was set to close by the weekend even if the store will be open.   I may go back closer to liquidation to see if It's a 10! leave in gets put out drastically reduced, but I wouldn't recommend anyone RUN to Target. This was the Danforth & Vic Park location for anyone wondering too


  Hmm well it's good you still found some stuff. Guess I won't rush out, I'll wait and go closer to liquidation and hopefully I'll be able to get some NYX stuff and what not. Yeah if I can get free points and the price isn't much different than there's no use going somewhere else! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 23, 2015)

I decided to do a challenge! I pulled out some items that I must kind of like as I've kept hold of them, but I don't seem to reach for all that often: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have two Mac 15 palettes so the one above is filled with shadows that didn't make my top 15 shades that I put in the other palette! Seems like I'm not so keen on brights and oranges on the cheeks too?  Well I played around with some of the purple eyeshadows from Mac and so I've decided that the Rebecca Moses palette and some of the single pan eyeshadows are keepers:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used Mac lithe spirit, pincurl, swelter, quarry and romance me eyeshadows 





  It's very purple and smoky IRL but you get the jist right?   My plan for the rest of the peices I've pulled is that if I don't find myself reaching for them, and loving the looks I'm making with them , say within the next month or so, then they gotta go!


----------



## GinghamDot (Jan 23, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I decided to do a challenge! I pulled out some items that I must kind of like as I've kept hold of them, but I don't seem to reach for all that often:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks really pretty! I'm always impressed by people who use more than, you know, one eyeshadow per look.  I love makeup and buy eyeshadow like I bathe in it, but when I am trying to slap on makeup in the morning, it's usually one or none at all.  I was at Sephora and Nordstrom today as I have gift cards to both, but I am flexing my resolve and despite wanting much (am I the only one who covets at least trying the Little Black Primer?) and having a few dollars to spend, I bought nothing.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 23, 2015)

GinghamDot said:


> Looks really pretty! I'm always impressed by people who use more than, you know, one eyeshadow per look.  I love makeup and buy eyeshadow like I bathe in it, but when I am trying to slap on makeup in the morning, it's usually one or none at all.  I was at Sephora and Nordstrom today as I have gift cards to both, but I am flexing my resolve and despite wanting much (am I the only one who covets at least trying the Little Black Primer?) and having a few dollars to spend, I bought nothing.


  Thank you! Yes I'm the same I'm usually just set with putting eyeshadow around my lash line like an eyeliner, it did take me a while because I suppose a purple smokey eye was new territory but I don't have anywhere to be so i could take as long as I wanted and that helped me stick with it, as you know you can get half way through doing it and be like 'woah this looks stupid' and stick to wearing Mac kid and wedge for the rest of my life haha!  Well done for not letting your gift cards burn a hole in your pocket, I know they can be particularly hard to resist spending at the first opportunity!  I do fancy the look of the little black primer but I don't think its out in the uk yet, if probably want to try it on counter too as I can't afford to be buying a potentially hyped up product and not have it be good.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 25, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> My plan for the rest of the peices I've pulled is that if I don't find myself reaching for them, and loving the looks I'm making with them , say within the next month or so, then they gotta go!


Super pretty! And the plan you got is really good, I think. Too often, I forget about great things I own and I always reach for the same items in the morning.
  Today I've made a major step towards "success", I think. I picked 20 lipsticks I didn't wear as often (because they were bright and not suitable for my everyday life, or I got similar ones with a nicer texture or finish) and gave them all to my mom. Many of them were pristine or have been swatched just once. They were all right and I really liked them, most of them were Mac or even luxury brands, but I felt it was right to let them go. I feels kinda weird though (this tells me that I've still got a long way to go towards change, but it's okay I think) and somehow I'm afraid I will miss them, but on the other hand, I'm feeling kinda free because of it. I still own more lipsticks than the average lady, so I definitely needn't be afraid that I'll have "nothing to wear". Finally, I can see a tiny chance that I might actually finish some lip products one fine day. Lately, reading all the stuff about rancid lipglasses on the Toledo thread, I got so afraid my lip products might expire so I'd have to throw everything into the garbage. This way, I could make someone a little happy AND I can concentrate on some of my favorites now. I mostly kept nudes and my Chanel lippies (around ten. didn't dare to say goodbye to them) and some of the matte lipsticks Mac has done in the last year.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 25, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Super pretty! And the plan you got is really good, I think. Too often, I forget about great things I own and I always reach for the same items in the morning. Today I've made a major step towards "success", I think. I picked 20 lipsticks I didn't wear as often (because they were bright and not suitable for my everyday life, or I got similar ones with a nicer texture or finish) and gave them all to my mom. Many of them were pristine or have been swatched just once. They were all right and I really liked them, most of them were Mac or even luxury brands, but I felt it was right to let them go. I feels kinda weird though (this tells me that I've still got a long way to go towards change, but it's okay I think) and somehow I'm afraid I will miss them, but on the other hand, I'm feeling kinda free because of it. I still own more lipsticks than the average lady, so I definitely needn't be afraid that I'll have "nothing to wear". Finally, I can see a tiny chance that I might actually finish some lip products one fine day. Lately, reading all the stuff about rancid lipglasses on the Toledo thread, I got so afraid my lip products might expire so I'd have to throw everything into the garbage. This way, I could make someone a little happy AND I can concentrate on some of my favorites now. I mostly kept nudes and my Chanel lippies (around ten. didn't dare to say goodbye to them) and some of the matte lipsticks Mac has done in the last year.


  Well done! You know its strange how some people around me act when I destash, my friends might even be like, don't destash when you're feeling stressed or you'll regret giving stuff away, which I see their point of view as they've obviously seen that makeup is a hobby of mine and that I enjoy makeup. But I can't let the fear of potentially missing something I've let go make me keep what is ultimately too much for me to use alone. Plus I rationalise: if I do miss something, it's just a colour, just a plastic compact... I will be able to get something similar at another time   So yeah enjoy that free feeling! As that's what keeps me going, headed towards a select stash that works for me.  I know when I started my low buy last year and started to read up on what ingredients are in most of my cosmetics I was shocked, plus I learned a lot about shelf life. Well it wasn't all scaremongering, as I found I'd got to the point where a lot of my makeup was starting to go off! So then you do feel silly throwing illamasqua and chanel in the bin all because I simply had too much to ever put a dent in one product. At least now you can enjoy what you have more  yay!!!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 25, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> At least now you can enjoy what you have more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah I think the whole internet community with all those HG products tends to make many people over-emphasize certain products, so it makes us feel as we were missing something important in our lives. But it's just lipstick, not health or family or other substancial things.
  I've watched some decluttering videos today and read some comments and it was astonishing. Some people were like "nooooo, you can't throw all your stuff away, gotta collect even more!" (I'm happy I don't share their opinion any more) and others followed the approach all the great low-buy girls here got. I watched some videos by pinksofoxy, who's really inspiring for me when it comes to downsizing my stash, and one by a really quirky girl who was so much fun to watch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Gqq6deESXo Decluttering needn't be frightening or bad or causing a "lack" of something, it can be sooo much fun indeed!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2015)

GinghamDot said:


> But I really have to think what a low buy means to me, because if I set the parameters wrong, I will bust out of my confines immediately!


  Thank you!!  Since I posted that I'm down to 62 makeup pieces, 5 nail polishes, and 11 perfume oils = 78 total. I now have 3 eyeshadow palettes (I count the individual shades though): a custom z-palette from Red Apple Lipsticks with 9 shades I can use to create a variety of looks on an everyday basis using only that palette; Naked 2 Basics for extra depth if I want it; and my new Hourglass palette if I want to go more intense with color. I also have one loose mineral eyeshadow that's a matte neutral I can use for the crease or as an eyebrow shade. That's really all I need for eyeshadow.. I might get a few more loose minerals over time but I want to keep it around 25 eyeshadows total. I'm trying to keep it simple these days, because when I have too many options everything just sits there. I got a new travel makeup bag with a brush roll from an Etsy shop called Moody and Sanguine recently so I could get my makeup brushes off my desk, and my goal over the next couple years is to get the majority of my makeup to fit in the pouch. Plus a few seasonal things in another little bag that I can rotate in. It can hold a surprising amount actually.. so I think I'll be able to do it! If my last few years in the makeup world has taught me anything, it's that I'm a one makeup bag woman at heart! I love seeing all of the editorial makeup looks but I do a really intense eye look like once every few months? Not enough to keep around a lot of different eyeshadows. Here's a pic of the bag style if anyone's interested (image credit to their shop):






  I totally agree that YouTube and blogs normalize hoarding! I remember first watching collection videos when it was only a few people who had done them, and thinking that it was super rare to have that much (it probably was, for the average person). Now there are dozens of collection videos going up every day with that amount.. and it definitely changes the perception of what is usual to own. Even the smaller collection videos still have probably 10x the amount people used to.

*"But I really have to think what a low buy means to me, because if I set the parameters wrong, I will bust out of my confines immediately!*"

  Loved this quote of yours too.. that's exactly what I did last year and I failed miserably for the first 6 months.. I set an unrealistic goal and when I realized I was failing I pretty much gave up altogether. Fortunately I re-assessed in July and made a change, but it just goes to show how easy it is to slip back into old habits. I love your goal of one beautiful drawer of makeup!! Keep striving towards that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It definitely gets easier as you go. At one point I had a couple of Muji drawers stuffed full of makeup.. probably close to 200 items.. but now everything fits comfortably in an old Glossybox and I'm still working to downsize the lip products. Realizing what your daily needs are and how long it takes to use things up definitely puts things in perspective. Just take it one day at a time, and you'll eventually get to where you want to be!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2015)

@kerry-jane88 love your plan to go through your items! Awesome idea for downsizing but also maybe finding hidden gems that you forget about! Beautiful eyeshadow look too! I love purples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Buffy89 great job letting go of 20 lipsticks! That must feel like such a huge weight lifted, and now you can concentrate on the things that you love! The comments on decluttering videos always surprises me too.. I remember watching some of Pinksofoxy's videos where she gets rid of some NARS products that are like 3-5 years old and talks about how she hates the packaging because the coating rubs off and gets everywhere.. people were trying to get her to depot them and keep trying to use them up. Even though she had newer products she loved that would expire while she was trying to use up an old, expired product with packaging that was falling apart. It makes no sense to me whatsoever!

  Agree with you ladies on being more mindful of expiration.. companies and people with large collections tend to say that they keep their products forever with no problems, but I've definitely noticed a quality difference after a few years. I've never had a lipstick go rancid on me but I tend to purge them after 2-3 years just in case. One time I used lipglasses from MAC that were only a year old and they gave me cold sores. Ick. So I'm pretty careful now about regularly getting rid of those and only keeping a few. I think I have 4 left now and the oldest is like 6-7 months. I've also had powder products either go hard and lose pigmentation or go really powdery. Plus now that I'm buying more natural products I know I'll have to buy fewer items and toss them more regularly anyway - the expiration date on a couple of my lipsticks is 6-12 months instead of 2-3 years. Ultimately I just don't think trying to use up old products is worth someone's vision or skin health!

  Anyway.. It's been 2 weeks since I bought any makeup, and only 2 items so far this year. The only thing on my list right now is a new mascara in April, maybe when the VIB sale happens, because I just opened my last backup and mascara is an essential for me. I can't remember the last time I wasn't coveting any makeup!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might get a lipstick from MAC's summer collection if there are any shades I like, but I'm going to try not to look at that thread until we get closer to the date. I don't want to waste time stalking for months anymore. Life's too short to spend it pining for a lipstick lol!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 25, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Thank you!!  Since I posted that I'm down to 62 makeup pieces, 5 nail polishes, and 11 perfume oils = 78 total. I now have 3 eyeshadow palettes (I count the individual shades though): a custom z-palette from Red Apple Lipsticks with 9 shades I can use to create a variety of looks on an everyday basis using only that palette; Naked 2 Basics for extra depth if I want it; and my new Hourglass palette if I want to go more intense with color. I also have one loose mineral eyeshadow that's a matte neutral I can use for the crease or as an eyebrow shade. That's really all I need for eyeshadow.. I might get a few more loose minerals over time but I want to keep it around 25 eyeshadows total. I'm trying to keep it simple these days, because when I have too many options everything just sits there. I got a new travel makeup bag with a brush roll from an Etsy shop called Moody and Sanguine recently so I could get my makeup brushes off my desk, and my goal over the next couple years is to get the majority of my makeup to fit in the pouch. Plus a few seasonal things in another little bag that I can rotate in. It can hold a surprising amount actually.. so I think I'll be able to do it! If my last few years in the makeup world has taught me anything, it's that I'm a one makeup bag woman at heart! I love seeing all of the editorial makeup looks but I do a really intense eye look like once every few months? Not enough to keep around a lot of different eyeshadows. Here's a pic of the bag style if anyone's interested (image credit to their shop):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love that brush roll! I just came to my mind that nice and pretty storage opportunities can be really helpful when it comes to maintaining a small stash. About five years ago, all my stuff (both makeup and nailpolishes) fit into one tiny vanity drawer and a small vanity case. Now, a metal IKEA Helmer drawer-thingy which is originally meant for office desks isn't enough. It's not really the prettiest piece of furniture I could imagine next to my bed and hopefully, it will leave my bedroom again sooner or later 'cause it really bothers me.
  Before I got into reading blogs, I was super picky about my makeup and quite critical about people who had hundreds of nailpolishes or so. And then I turned into one of them because buying more and more on a regular base seemed to be normal, even good. Lately I've often thought that I don't wanna have to think about storage solutions for my makeup, as if my makeup was part of my job or part of my furniture (like having to store household items) or as if I was a retailer. Those collection videos promote the opposite and watching them changed my perception. Luckily, I've worked towards a different perception again. (Side note: I don't wanna be judgemental on people who enjoy having those huge collections, when it makes them happy, I'm not allowed to judge what they spend their money on. I've been there, too. It's simply not what I'd prefer for myself in the future.)


----------



## GinghamDot (Jan 25, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Thank you! Yes I'm the same I'm usually just set with putting eyeshadow around my lash line like an eyeliner, it did take me a while because I suppose a purple smokey eye was new territory but I don't have anywhere to be so i could take as long as I wanted and that helped me stick with it, as you know you can get half way through doing it and be like 'woah this looks stupid' and stick to wearing Mac kid and wedge for the rest of my life haha!  Well done for not letting your gift cards burn a hole in your pocket, I know they can be particularly hard to resist spending at the first opportunity!  *I do fancy the look of the little black primer but I don't think its out in the uk yet, if probably want to try it on counter too as I can't afford to be buying a potentially hyped up product and not have it be good.*


  And since I am attempting a low buy, this is such a good way of approaching things: I need not get every new thing. Reviews will come out and I will get a picture clearer than adspeak as to how a thing works.  @veronikawithak - 78, including perfume?! That is amazing. And you've got me thinking how many eyeshadows I have versus how many I use, which is basically zero lately. I went through a MAC phase a few years ago, so many Nars, several one-offs of Stila, Estee... my wheels are turning. Thank you! But before I do that I have to start on the art I was commissioned to do for a friend's business!  I just keep thinking about how my grandma had one old tray of makeup and how much use, pleasure and confidence she got from those twenty or so items. I can't get that low, but I can clean. That would make her very proud. : )


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 25, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> @kerry-jane88 love your plan to go through your items! Awesome idea for downsizing but also maybe finding hidden gems that you forget about! Beautiful eyeshadow look too! I love purples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  concerning the expiration of products, I guess one tends to forget about this when turning into a serious "collection" mode. And that might be a reason those people told pinksofoxy to depot instead of just throw those things away.
  I mean, those lipsticks are on my mouth, right where the food goes. I wouldn't eat anything that's beyond its expiration date, so I should treat my body nicely and avoid those groce old lipsticks.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 25, 2015)

GinghamDot said:


> I just keep thinking about how my grandma had one old tray of makeup and how much use, pleasure and confidence she got from those twenty or so items. I can't get that low, but I can clean. That would make her very proud. : )


  Such a sweet story, I guess my granny would totally rant at me seeing all that stuff.

  By the way, sorry for all those single posts. Your posts are just popping up and I don't know how to connect the stuff I've already written.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 25, 2015)

@burghchick - so sorry to hear about kitty!  Hope things look up for you soon, I can relate to how difficult that is and the stress that you feel.  Sending you hugs! 

@kerry-jane88  - good for you girl!  Destashing in full effect!  People are so strange - "Let's hang on to something I hate just so I can say I hung on to it, even though I never use it and loathe it every time I look at it!"  Fantastic, air tight logic, eh?  I can relate to the 'weird' feeling you are speaking about I think - I did a big destash a few weeks ago and when I saw everyone rummaging through things it made me feel strange.  Almost like I was possessive over my things - like seeing people touch them, etc. made me feel uncomfortable.  It was so, so strange.  Recognizing that I felt that way and acknowledging it made me feel even weirder, if that makes sense.  But honestly, I felt so free after and now I don't have to deal with all of those things that I knew were expired and I just couldn't let go of, or things that I didn't like at all, or wouldn't wear.  Good for you, keep up the progress!

  I have Trax MAC shadow and honestly, it just looks like a brown mess on me.  I should probably just get rid of it.  I swatched it the other day and it kind of works if you layer it, but HONESTLY who has time for that shit?  Like if it doesn't work in a swipe (max 3 layers for me), then let's just give it up.  

@veronikawithak - WOW! Love the brush pouch, very functional and easy to use.  I have my brushes in a tin jar thing and sometimes it's like "WHERE IS IT???" to find a particular brush.  That probably means I have too many brushes lol.  Good for you for having a number in mind and going for it.  I have a few powder shadows from the Hello Kitty collection and I'm trying to decide what to do...the powder is a bit tough on them, so maybe it's time....*SAD FACE*.  I would keep the packaging though because I truly love it and could use it again by popping in other shadows that I use all the time.  

@Buffy89 - I totally agree - we overemphasize the importance of material things in an effort to distract us from the difficult things (because often those are the great things, too).  I hope that makes sense.  I will watch that video that you linked - she looks adorable!  And I love when a girl has a collection that I can relate to (brand wise) because then I feel like I can do what she's doing (destashing).  

  I'm honestly so proud of all of us and our little community.  We are progressing and getting to where we want to be.  For me, it's slowly and surely.  Obviously due to my no buy I haven't bought any makeup or fun things this year.  I'm maximizing product use and being conscious of that.  I have more makeup that I'll ever need I think.  It's crazy and I can't believe how out of hand it's gotten.  I honestly don't miss anything that I've given away, so there's a big lesson there.  One day this makeup hoarding will be a distant memory!    

  I'm looking for alternatives for my 'activities' - for example, each year I go to a writer's/reader's festival and buy tix - this year I'm looking at volunteer opportunities at the festival so I don't have to pay to see the events.  Slowly I'm getting somewhere!  And I'm still working out constantly and I love it.  YAY for ALL OF US!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 25, 2015)

there's some really good vibes on here, i think us lot that tried to low buy last year are being very considered after what we have learned from last years highs and lows, and on recently reflecting on that has got us determined to do what's right by our standards now.

  go team and welcome all newbies!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @burghchick - so sorry to hear about kitty!  Hope things look up for you soon, I can relate to how difficult that is and the stress that you feel.  Sending you hugs!
> 
> @kerry-jane88  - good for you girl!  Destashing in full effect!  People are so strange - "Let's hang on to something I hate just so I can say I hung on to it, even though I never use it and loathe it every time I look at it!"  Fantastic, air tight logic, eh?  I can relate to the 'weird' feeling you are speaking about I think - I did a big destash a few weeks ago and when I saw everyone rummaging through things it made me feel strange.  Almost like I was possessive over my things - like seeing people touch them, etc. made me feel uncomfortable.  It was so, so strange.  Recognizing that I felt that way and acknowledging it made me feel even weirder, if that makes sense.  But honestly, I felt so free after and now I don't have to deal with all of those things that I knew were expired and I just couldn't let go of, or things that I didn't like at all, or wouldn't wear.  Good for you, keep up the progress!
> 
> ...


  Yes, it's the perfect size! All of my brushes fit snugly but comfortably. I could probably even fit a few more eye brushes if I wanted (the ones in the pic aren't mine) but that's about the max that would fit which is perfect. I think having a huge pile of brushes to watch would make me too lazy to wash them all. If the Hello Kitty compact is a nostalgic item, I say clean it out and keep it to use for other things! Other eyeshadows would be great. Maybe you could even use it as a case for dainty necklaces or small stud earrings or something? I don't think there's anything wrong with that. It's just when it gets to the point that you're keeping something from every collection and it starts to stress you out, then things tend to lose their value. Having one or two things you really love makes them actually special to you and not just a generic collection that anyone could have if they spent enough time and money on it. 

  I also don't miss a single thing I've downsized, and you're right, that's a huge lesson! I'm hoping that this year will be my year where I finally feel like I'm over my makeup hoarding phase.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> there's some really good vibes on here, i think us lot that tried to low buy last year are being very considered after what we have learned from last years highs and lows, and on recently reflecting on that has got us determined to do what's right by our standards now.
> 
> go team and welcome all newbies!


  So true! Last year was great for learning and this year will be even better I think!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 25, 2015)

If someone is not using their online Ulta coupon code from their postcard I would love it if you could pm me please. I'm on a lowbuy but getting all I want now since I won't for a while lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 25, 2015)

FOTD... * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * OCC Skin Conceal - mix of Y0 and Y1 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - mix of Razzleberry and Corrupt (outer half of lid + halfway across lower lashline. I was attempting to get a blackened red a la MAC Beauty Marked or UD Blackheart from Naked 3, neither of which I own, but the mixture looked a bit too much like MUG's Drama Queen in the end. Hrm.) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust (inner half) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Rockstar (inner corner) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * MAC MSF - Light Year (blush) * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 25, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> I almost can't believe it myself! It's amazing how much better it feels though.. I don't have that "paradox of choice" feeling every time I open my drawer (I forget if I posted this before, but if you haven't seen it it's worth a watch!: http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_choice?language=en ). I know and love everything I have and I just reach in and get it. No spending 5 minutes deciding which blush to wear. That story about your grandmother is so perfect, I love it. That's exactly what I want for myself some day (maybe a few more than twenty..  but you know.. close haha). We'll get there eventually!
> 
> 
> That's so right.. and collection mode is exactly the opposite of what I want to do lol! We're on the same page about expiration.. eventually the preservatives break down. I don't want to be slathering bacterial colonies all over my face.
> ...


  You're so right, keeping all of the packaging is so pointless.  I have both of the compacts, so I might just keep one and B2M the other or sell it on ebay/craigslist for a collector.  My packaging is in mint condition and tidy, so it might actually sell to someone.  

  I'm going to go through again and do another cull.  I'm going to swatch by colour groups I think this time, to decide how many shadows of each colour I need or want.  I must have over 200 individual shadows (including within palettes - so not individual, but you get my drift).  Like the other day I was looking thru things and I have many sparkly blacks.  Like, how many sparkly blacks does a  girl need? Esp. when your day job is not makeup heavy?  Probably just one then lol.  

  It's crazy how easy it is to accumulate and how hard it is to get rid of.  I think in 2013 I was just buying and buying like crazy...and now I feel so overwhelmed going through it.  That's why I do a bit at a time and because I'm not buying anything new, I'll get there!  I love our little community of makeup 'minimalists'!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm loving all of the positive vibes in here :stars: This is going to be a great year for all of us!  I admit I'm a little tempted by the two MAC collections coming out. I keep telling myself that the Toledo blushes look exactly like the Proenza ones (which I own). I don't really wear nudes, so I don't need to get Oxblood. The lip pencils are a little more difficult to say no to, but I've narrowed it down to two, both of which will be unique to my collection and pair with many of my lipsticks.   I am going to IMATS this year in NY. But its more so to look and experience rather than purchase. I love seeing all of the special effects makeup.   Hope you guys have a great Monday and if you're on the East Coast and dealing with Juno, be safe.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm glad I had a look at this thread, as I have been buying a few things lately. I received a gift card during Christmas and it reignited my cosmetics spending big time.

  Before that, I was very restrained for about 2 months or so - which would be because nothing interested me much during that time and I didn't go out of my way to browse...but the gift card got me looking to spend again.

  All the talk about expiration dates inspired me to purge about a dozen lip products, and add some of those which are MAC items to my B2M Pile.

  Eg. Saint Germain lipstick is just horrific on me and it was from a 2009 batch, it's time to say goodbye! I have other newer more flattering barbie pinks which I would rather use than trying to make an old product work at the expense of newer ones I like better.

  I want to say goodbye to all MAC lip products made before 2010...and the 2010 ones need to go soon too - clearly they are not getting used for a reason. I figure I had that many years to use them, they aren't worth keeping to get used twice a year..or not at all. I'll only keep ones which I can use regularly.

  Toledo is tempting me...Victoriana, Opera and Oxblood! I hope to get just one red though.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm loving all of the positive vibes in here :stars: This is going to be a great year for all of us!  I admit I'm a little tempted by the two MAC collections coming out. I keep telling myself that the *Toledo blush*es *look exactly *like the Proenza ones (which I own). I don't really wear nudes, so I don't need to get Oxblood. The lip pencils are a little more difficult to say no to, but I've narrowed it down to two, both of which will be unique to my collection and pair with many of my lipsticks.   I am going to IMATS this year in NY. But its more so to look and experience rather than purchase. I love seeing all of the special effects makeup.   Hope you guys have a great Monday and if you're on the East Coast and dealing with Juno, be safe.


  There is a part of me going "Ripe Peach! Ripe Peach!" but I have Ocean City so I'm trying to be strong.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> There is a part of me going "Ripe Peach! Ripe Peach!" but I have Ocean City so I'm trying to be strong.


  And the packaging is cheap, and no mirror. And its more expensive   All those things :haha:


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2015)

mel33t said:


> All those things


  I'm trying lol that helps!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 26, 2015)

mel33t said:


> All those things


And once applied, it probably doesn't look any different than the other 6 peach blush you probably own. Honestly, if there's one area I could happily cull more than half from and not even miss them, it's blush. I got rid of everything I didn't really like last year, but I still have about 20. It's ridiculous. Honestly, I can't see why I'd need more than 4-6. I'll keep plowing through them, but a product has to be dazzling (like the new Guerlain blush pearls I used Shoppers Drug Mart points to pay for) for me to add a blush at this point.

  My husband and I just finished doing our year-end financial wrap up where we track all of our joint expenditures. I know exactly how my food bill has changed over time, what percentage we're saving towards joint goals, etc. It occurred to me that I have a less clear picture of my own discretionary spending. We do a version of yours, mine and ours. We jointly pay for all main costs (housing, food, all kid expenses, transportation, retirement and college savings, shorter term vacation and next car savings, etc). We split the remainder and both do whatever we want with it. 

  We have three children; two in university and one who competes in an expensive sport. We have a few more years of heavy spending ahead of us. My husband will likely retire within the next 5-7 years. I'll probably carry on at least 5 years after that point, although we would both like to retire early.

  I've just finished my own personal budget. I've decided that while I can technically afford to spend reasonably freely, that I no longer think it's appropriate to. I've decided to shift half of my discretionary money to personal savings and then let myself have some fun with the rest; saving more over the next decade may let me retire a bit earlier or take more trips. My 'fun money' categories are clothing, beauty and fitness so have set a budget for all three together. That will be a lot more helpful for me. The reality is that I don't need any makeup (and won't for a long time) and I'm more interested in updated clothing as I continue to lose weight and doing some races with my daughters. I think forcing myself to be accountable (to myself, no one else is watching) will help me make more balanced decisions (i.e. Do I REALLY need yet another pair of Lulu Wunder Unders? Do I want them more than a new spring running jacket? No, so I'll pass).


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> And once applied, it probably doesn't look any different than the other 6 peach blush you probably own. Honestly, if there's one area I could happily cull more than half from and not even miss them, it's blush. I got rid of everything I didn't really like last year, but I still have about 20. It's ridiculous. Honestly, I can't see why I'd need more than 4-6. I'll keep plowing through them, but a product has to be dazzling (like the new Guerlain blush pearls I used Shoppers Drug Mart points to pay for) for me to add a blush at this point.
> 
> My husband and I just finished doing our year-end financial wrap up where we track all of our joint expenditures. I know exactly how my food bill has changed over time, what percentage we're saving towards joint goals, etc. It occurred to me that I have a less clear picture of my own discretionary spending. We do a version of yours, mine and ours. We jointly pay for all main costs (housing, food, all kid expenses, transportation, retirement and college savings, shorter term vacation and next car savings, etc). We split the remainder and both do whatever we want with it.
> 
> ...


 
  I'm (almost) certain I'll skip it. "Ripe Peach!" aside (I'm drawn to certain shades), I won't be spending that money on a MAC blush.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah I'm really happy to be with such inspiring and lovely ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm feeling kind of revolutionary in this huge internet beauty world with all those hauls and collection videos.

  I must admit I'm quite tempted because of all those Mac collections coming soon. Nothing but Viva Glam will be released in February over here, so I'm not in the danger zone temporarily. If I do well (=being studious and not procrastinating) writing my MA thesis, I might take a second look at the Chanel spring stuff in February. The Toledo collection and the lip pencils will hit shops in March, well I've already talked myself out of the pencils. I own exactly one lip pencil and I never use it, and I guess I won't use those new ones. Toledo doesn't really impress me because the colors aren't my favorite ones. I guess Oxblood is gonna look weird on me. The other lip stuff doesn't interest me, neither the palettes or the mascaras. I'd like to get Azalea Blossom because I don't own any purplish/really cool-toned blushes. Kindergarten Red seems super cute to me just for the name's sake, but I guess it's just another average pink.
  Well, the temptation is rather caused by Cinderella and Mac is Beauty and that fancy summer packaging, I think.

  P.S. I've just heard what the weather is like in parts of North America, so take care and be safe!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I forgot to tell you!  You look so pretty in the pics you posted!  :eyelove:   Like gorgeous!    And I agree, great vibes on here!  Very motivating.  After reading about V's success w/perfumes, I threw away three old bottles.  Still could probably throw out one or two more that were made in 2008/9, but I'm still attached a bit to them.....the struggle continues, but day by day it gets easier.   You're so right, keeping all of the packaging is so pointless.  I have both of the compacts, so I might just keep one and B2M the other or sell it on ebay/craigslist for a collector.  My packaging is in mint condition and tidy, so it might actually sell to someone.    I'm going to go through again and do another cull.  I'm going to swatch by colour groups I think this time, to decide how many shadows of each colour I need or want.  I must have over 200 individual shadows (including within palettes - so not individual, but you get my drift).  Like the other day I was looking thru things and I have many sparkly blacks.  Like, how many sparkly blacks does a  girl need? Esp. when your day job is not makeup heavy?  Probably just one then lol.    It's crazy how easy it is to accumulate and how hard it is to get rid of.  I think in 2013 I was just buying and buying like crazy...and now I feel so overwhelmed going through it.  That's why I do a bit at a time and because I'm not buying anything new, I'll get there!  I love our little community of makeup 'minimalists'!  :flower:


  Awesome job on letting go of some of the perfumes!! I've been really on a perfume train since September. I always used to only have 2 max but I never really fell in love with them or any of the other alcohol-based ones. Then I found indie perfume oils and it was love.. aaand I bought 11 in 5 months. Plus accumulated a bunch of samples. And got my SO hooked, who has 3 of his own now.  Fortunately they're small 5mL glass bottles so they fit nicely in a little wooden box which holds 18. And I don't feel as bad about hoarding them, they have a better shelf life and resale value and they also don't go on your face so I'm not too worried about expiration. Still, I am trying to pace myself and only get bottles of ones I absolutely love. No sense in trading one obsession for another!  You're so right, it is harder to let go than to accumulate! You'll definitely get there though! Since you're not bringing as much in, every piece out will make a difference. 


mel33t said:


> I'm loving all of the positive vibes in here :stars: This is going to be a great year for all of us!  I admit I'm a little tempted by the two MAC collections coming out. I keep telling myself that the Toledo blushes look exactly like the Proenza ones (which I own). I don't really wear nudes, so I don't need to get Oxblood. The lip pencils are a little more difficult to say no to, but I've narrowed it down to two, both of which will be unique to my collection and pair with many of my lipsticks.   I am going to IMATS this year in NY. But its more so to look and experience rather than purchase. I love seeing all of the special effects makeup.   Hope you guys have a great Monday and if you're on the East Coast and dealing with Juno, be safe.


  Fight those temptations! You've got this. Those blushes are pretty much PS repackaged. You deserve better.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 26, 2015)

@mel33t - IMATS is so much fun!  I'm sure the NY one is incredible.  I loved seeing the demos and I made sure I brought a list and didn't really stray from that.  I bought Ben Nye powder and so far I'm loving it - same with MUFE products.  The year before I went crazy and bought all sorts of pigments and cream products, etc. and I didn't end up using it and I just gave stuff away.  IMATS is great for the vibes and I'm sure in the US they have a tonne more products to choose from (more temptations but also more deals!).  


  To everyone re: the new blushes.  I can see why ya'll are tempted - but to me from the promo pics, they look the same as the Prozena ones, which was the same as Ripe Peach, which was the same as some other thing that we've forgotten about
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha.  I have a zillion peachy blushes (maybe 5?) and I figure I'd just be buying for a pretty-in-the-pan situation.  I also agree re: no mirror and packaging - if you're buying it for a quality/luxury item, if it feels cheap, etc. then there's more reasons to give it a miss.  

  I've been using NARS Orgasm since I got it late last year (maybe Oct?) and to be honest, I use it every day and there's still tonnes.  I hate changing blushes during the week cycle because I only really have one blush brush and I don't clean it in between uses (deep clean them about once a week).  So I basically use the same blush every day for the week.  So there alone is a reason to only have a few blushes!  haha. 

  I'm debating not looking at any more promo pics for the year, or if I should and test temptation to learn how to resist (does this make any sense?).  By saying No to myself repeatedly, I get into a pattern, which will extend my resolve into the future.  

  Gonna work on my swatchy project today!  Going to lay out all of my eye products and just have a swatch party and see how we go.  Feeling pretty motivated to slash my stash!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 26, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> To everyone re: the new blushes.  I can see why ya'll are tempted - but to me from the promo pics, they look the same as the Prozena ones, which was the same as Ripe Peach, which was the same as some other thing that we've forgotten about:haha:   haha.  I have a zillion peachy blushes (maybe 5?) and I figure I'd just be buying for a pretty-in-the-pan situation.  I also agree re: no mirror and packaging - if you're buying it for a quality/luxury item, if it feels cheap, etc. then there's more reasons to give it a miss.     I'm debating not looking at any more promo pics for the year, or if I should and test temptation to learn how to resist (does this make any sense?).  By saying No to myself repeatedly, I get into a pattern, which will extend my resolve into the future.    Gonna work on my swatchy project today!  Going to lay out all of my eye products and just have a swatch party and see how we go.  Feeling pretty motivated to slash my stash!    arty2:


 I'm excited to hear about your swatch party's results! You're so right about Ripe Peach; but I still need some reasons to skip Azalea Blossom because the color is more unique  (several dupes like Marc Jacobs aren't available here). But of course, it would feel great to skip the whole collection! Personally, I don't avoid the Scoop thread and similar threads because it would probably make me want everything even more. Like being on a diet. Instead, I wanna make clever decisions  (actively),  not being not allowed to do something  (passively). So your question totally makes sense to me


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for helping me say "No" to Ripe Peach, guys lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 26, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> I'm excited to hear about your swatch party's results! You're so right about Ripe Peach; but I still need some reasons to skip Azalea Blossom because the color is more unique  (several dupes like Marc Jacobs aren't available here). But of course, it would feel great to skip the whole collection! Personally, I don't avoid the Scoop thread and similar threads because it would probably make me want everything even more. Like being on a diet. Instead, I wanna make clever decisions  (actively),  not being not allowed to do something  (passively). So your question totally makes sense to me


  Is azalea blossom the purpley one? Personally I feel like they look pretty in the pan but I've rarely seen someone wear that kind of colour and think it looks better over more traditional cheek colours you know? I have star wonder msf which is kind of plummy but the sparkle lifts it and nars sin which is a deep purpley brown. I purged all other purples to my friend who likes to cosplay!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 26, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> You're so right about Ripe Peach; but I still need some reasons to skip Azalea Blossom because the color is more unique (several dupes like Marc Jacobs aren't available here). But of course, it would feel great to skip the whole collection! Personally, I don't avoid the Scoop thread and similar threads because it would probably make me want everything even more. Like being on a diet. Instead, I wanna make clever decisions (actively), not being not allowed to do something (passively). So your question totally makes sense to me


  I feel like the AB would be very plummy....I think it could look really beautiful with the right skin tone (not sure what you are) or it could look 'bruisy' lol. I only have one purple MSF because it makes me look bruise-ish if I overuse it.  I rarely use it because it makes me nervous (probably a sign that I should sell it....).  For me AB an easy no (and the fact that I'm doing a no buy for a year).  I think if it's unique to your collection then maybe really consider it.  

  Maybe I'll try to post up some pics of my swatch party once I start hehe.  I counted my shadows in pan and I have like 170....not including pigments, pressed pigments, etc.  Just shadows in the pan.....

  *SIGH*


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 26, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> NOTHING was on clearance. Except a few maternity tops from Liz Lange, random sweaters and a couple of pairs of combat boots. However, even with the lack of sales, it looked REALLY picked over - lots of swimsuits though in a good range of sizes and I thought the Boys and Girls kids stuff didn't look as picked over as the Women`s stuff.
> 
> Very little on sale in jewellrey and scarves. I did get two necklaces that look kind of JCrew-ish, but I can see why the store was pretty dead. I mean, with coupon codes and all you can find JCrew necklaces for the price Target Canada was selling there necklaces at. I still found stuff to buy (mostly basic v-neck tees and tanks) but pretty picked over.
> 
> ...


I was at the Centerpoint Mall Target last week and it's definitely starting to empty out. My boyfriend lives in Milton and we went last weekend and it was ok but we went again yesterday and the Starbucks had already vacated sometime this past week. Sales haven't even started yet but we did notice the store was starting to get picked over but then there was some new stock out in the Movies section?? Odd.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 26, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I was at the Centerpoint Mall Target last week and it's definitely starting to empty out. My boyfriend lives in Milton and we went last weekend and it was ok but we went again yesterday and the Starbucks had already vacated sometime this past week. Sales haven't even started yet but we did notice the store was starting to get picked over but then there was some new stock out in the Movies section?? Odd.


  Thanks, lovely! Ahhh, I don't really need movies, but if you had told me they had a tonne of ELF still in stock... ay carumba!

  I was debating trekking out to the one on Overlea Blvd. for Sonia Kashuk blending sponges, but I finally used my Quo blending sponge that's been sitting in my drawer, and I think I'm fine with Quo ones. I don't need to go out to Target but I think I'll probably, somehow end up at one during the real sales.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 26, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I feel like the AB would be very plummy....I think it could look really beautiful with the right skin tone (not sure what you are) or it could look 'bruisy' lol. I only have one purple MSF because it makes me look bruise-ish if I overuse it.  I rarely use it because it makes me nervous (probably a sign that I should sell it....).  For me AB an easy no (and the fact that I'm doing a no buy for a year).  I think if it's unique to your collection then maybe really consider it.
> 
> Maybe I'll try to post up some pics of my swatch party once I start hehe.  I counted my shadows in pan and I have like 170....not including pigments, pressed pigments, etc.  Just shadows in the pan.....
> 
> *SIGH*


  Someone swatched AB in the Toledo thread and it pulled pink on them.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 26, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> Thanks, lovely! Ahhh, I don't really need movies, but if you had told me they had a tonne of ELF still in stock... ay carumba!
> 
> I was debating trekking out to the one on Overlea Blvd. for Sonia Kashuk blending sponges, but I finally used my Quo blending sponge that's been sitting in my drawer, and I think I'm fine with Quo ones. I don't need to go out to Target but I think I'll probably, somehow end up at one during the real sales.


I think it can be worth it to keep an eye on things. I got an exercise ball for $20 and we picked up a Beaver Canoe door mat for $20 too, but again, nothing really on sale yet. I was excited to find a cute Orla Kiely hanging cosmetics bag for travel that I snagged for my sister and will gift to her when her birthday or Christmas rolls around. I wish I had been able to shop at Target a little more while it was here but I was quite ill in the past few years and not able to get out a lot. Oh well, what can you do? The make up sections looked ok in the stores to me but E.L.F. and Pixi and the brush selection was starting to clearly run out of stock. All the stuff you can get normally at Shoppers or Rexall Pharma Plus or the other usual suspects was still well stocked. 
Damn it, I just wanted some basic Massimo tanks for layering but the size selection is dwindling fast.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Someone swatched AB in the Toledo thread and it pulled pink on them.









Thanks everyone, I've taken a look at some more swatches and I'm not extremely impressed by that shade any more. Muted, cool-toned colors suit me best in general, but my complexion is yellowish (NC15), so the lavender hue of AB won't show up really well, I think. When it comes to blushes, some hint of wamth is even more flattering for me, I think (like Mac Dainty or Chanel Innocence, which I absolutely love).
  I also agree that I might better simply wear my rather usual cheek colors, those that look like a natural, "healthy" flush rather than some artsy shades of lavender (which can be great as part of certain looks, though). On some pics I saw, the girls wearing AB looked really bruised indeed (just as any reddish blush makes me look as if I suffered from fever). I've also kinda stopped using colorful eye shadow (some years ago, I loved purples) and tend to grab some neutrals. Maybe I'm just turning towards some more "classic" shades because I'm growing up, lol. I skipped AB when it was part of the Daphne Guinness collection and got Vintage Grape instead. This turns out like a plummy brown on my skin, but it's very sheer and subtle and quite flattering. So I might simply use this one more often instead of wanting more blush ombres. I mean, there certainly must have been some reasons back then to skip AB. Probably I'll check everything out in store to confirm my impressions, but I'm not planning to buy anything.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 27, 2015)

I was really tempted to order some things from Red Apple Lipstick last night and this morning.. but being proud of my progress is more important. I made a list of the things I want to try and on July 11 (6 months after my last purchase) I'm going to make an order. Hopefully I can make it, I really want to do this. It would be the longest I've gone without buying makeup in years. The one exception will be mascara since I go through it every few months and I don't have backups.   We have a snow day too so I'm going to play around with my Hourglass palette. I've tried out a few looks but I wasn't crazy about any of them. I need to experiment some more.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 27, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Thanks everyone, I've taken a look at some more swatches and I'm not extremely impressed by that shade any more. Muted, cool-toned colors suit me best in general, but my complexion is yellowish (NC15), so the lavender hue of AB won't show up really well, I think. When it comes to blushes, some hint of wamth is even more flattering for me, I think (like Mac Dainty or Chanel Innocence, which I absolutely love).
> I also agree that I might better simply wear my rather usual cheek colors, those that look like a natural, "healthy" flush rather than some artsy shades of lavender (which can be great as part of certain looks, though). On some pics I saw, the girls wearing AB looked really bruised indeed (just as any reddish blush makes me look as if I suffered from fever). I've also kinda stopped using colorful eye shadow (some years ago, I loved purples) and tend to grab some neutrals. Maybe I'm just turning towards some more "classic" shades because I'm growing up, lol. I skipped AB when it was part of the Daphne Guinness collection and got Vintage Grape instead. This turns out like a plummy brown on my skin, but it's very sheer and subtle and quite flattering. So I might simply use this one more often instead of wanting more blush ombres. I mean, there certainly must have been some reasons back then to skip AB. Probably I'll check everything out in store to confirm my impressions, but I'm not planning to buy anything.


  Skip AB. I purchased it at a CCO about a year ago and I went there again before Christmas and it was still there. Normal packaging for way less if you still want it. It doesn't show up well at all. I'm NC 25 and it just looks like a super super light pink. No lavender tones whatsoever.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey everyone!  I drifted away from last year's conversation and well, I didn't exactly succeed at the low buy.  Hopefully I'll do better this year!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Skip AB. I purchased it at a CCO about a year ago and I went there again before Christmas and it was still there. Normal packaging for way less if you still want it. It doesn't show up well at all. I'm NC 25 and it just looks like a super super light pink. No lavender tones whatsoever.


 no lavender tones at all? Well, I did only want AB for the lavender in it. I already got enough regular pinks so I guess I will only be disappointed anyway. Plus, it's still available at CCO? Although there are no CCOs in germany, at least this shows that AB is not so great or popular. besides, I looked into the mirror from time to time today to check my cheeks and I came to the conclusion that I prefer "natural" cheeks for myself at the moment  (I was wearing Dainty and some Lightscapade). So there's no need to buy fun colored blushes soon.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 27, 2015)

All this talk of purpley bruisey tones made me have a eureka moment with one of my challenge items:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd said I was going to keep it as I'd used part of it in my purple eye look from the other day, but, that was only using the dark glittery shade romance me.  I don't use the lipsticks, blankety turns grey on me and syrup is just too purple.  If I use the purple plum reduction shadow, it's very pigmented so I usually end up with a stronger crease by accident, plus as heather Belles is a blue toned black I end up with a really stark lash line, yoghurt eyeshadow I could take or leave.  It was mocha blush, something about it I couldn't put my finger on. There have been a few times now I thk about it that I've put it on and then actually buffed it out and put more powder on top to get it off me as I've disliked how it looked, I even did that the other day! But figured I'd give it a chance maybe pairing it with a warmer eye look!?  But now I think it's just a tone that just makes me look ruddy, flushed in a bad way! Like it's not a brightening colour, or a deep shape giving colour, it's almost a mid tone natural colour that really doesn't do anything for me.  And Im not keeping a palette just because I like one eyeshadow in it!  So away this goes - I let it go!


----------



## CarmenK (Jan 27, 2015)

Is it too late to join? Just now seeing this thread, I have a lot of reading to catch up on. But I definitely want to participate in a low makeup buy this year, last year I spent WAY too much money! lol


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 27, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> *Is it too late to join*? Just now seeing this thread, I have a lot of reading to catch up on. But I definitely want to participate in a low makeup buy this year, last year I spent WAY too much money! lol


  Not at all, welcome


----------



## mel33t (Jan 27, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> besides, I looked into the mirror from time to time today to check my cheeks and I came to the conclusion that I prefer "natural" cheeks for myself at the moment (I was wearing Dainty and some Lightscapade). So there's no need to buy fun colored blushes soon.


  It just wasn't the lavender shade I wanted. MAC does have a lavender blush... I forget the name though. It's super light. But yeah, I gave AB to a friend otherwise I would've CB'd it to you!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 27, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> Is it too late to join? Just now seeing this thread, I have a lot of reading to catch up on. But I definitely want to participate in a low makeup buy this year, last year I spent WAY too much money! lol


  Never too late! 


mel33t said:


> It just wasn't the lavender shade I wanted. MAC does have a lavender blush... I forget the name though. It's super light. But yeah, I gave AB to a friend otherwise I would've CB'd it to you!


  The permanent one is called Full of Joy.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 27, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> All this talk of purpley bruisey tones made me have a eureka moment with one of my challenge items:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  (I'm on my phone, so insert cheering emoji here) yay, well done again! Maybe you could depot the one shadow you like, but on the other hand, the palette is kind of broken then, so it might be not so nice anymore to be given to someone else. Speaking of Mocha and Syrup, these colors worked really well for me while someone else purges them, so here we can again be reminded that one color doesn't suit all - that's really important when hyped products are coming up and one's kind of taken away by the hype, not reflecting what might be the best option for them. Blankety seems to be sold out all around the world (because of that Jenner lip trend?), but it's just normal that it cannot be a great color for everyone.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> It just wasn't the lavender shade I wanted. MAC does have a lavender blush... I forget the name though. It's super light. But yeah, I gave AB to a friend otherwise I would've CB'd it to you!


 that one isn't available in Europe, last year there were supposed to be shades from the Tres Cheek for the perm line, but they never got here. But hey, it's just some blush, so it's all right. off topic, on the Toledo thread, someone wrote that Oyblood is like Cherish from the perm line, in case somebody might be interested, so one could B2M for it some day instead of buying something now.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm in...  
  First Goal: take inventory.
  Second Goal:  no dupes across all brands. 
  Third Goal: Get through the lippie a day challenge in the makeup theme thread.
  Fourth Goal: Get through all glosses. I cannot buy anymore MAC glosses.  The newest ones are getting older/rancid faster.  I might make myself wear 3-5 glosses a week...  hmmm.... Fifth Goal: Wear paint pots and gel liners. I have paintpots and do not wear them at all.  As far as gel liner, I use the MUFE black one EVERYDAY.  
  Sixth Goal: Practice eyeshadow skills. 
  Seventh Goal: Practice highlighting skills. 

   more to come from me, once I take inventory. LOL


----------



## jennyap (Jan 28, 2015)

I do love this thread, even though I don't post very often. Such a positive feeling in here!  It's about time I posted my 'manifesto' for the year.   Last year my item limit was half the number of my purchases the previous year (2013 was the real beginning of my makeup obsession and I definitely bought ALL THE THINGS).  For 2015 I want to halve it again, that means no more than 30 items for the year. Some days I think that will be easy, others I can't imagine how I'll stick to it!   Exclusions:  1) Exact like-for-like replacements - eg if I rebuy my favourite Lancome Teint Miracle foundation when it runs out, that doesn't count against my total. If I decide to get something different, even though it's effectively replacing something I've finished, it still counts.  2) B2M - still on the fence about this, but I currently don't have many empties so it's not going to be a major contributor if I do allow it  More specific targets / general thoughts:  Overall, I am aiming to only buy if something is filling a genuine gap in my stash, or is very special (colour, formula etc). OTOH I am allowed a few 'fashion' purchases - items that are fun, trendy, etc, that I know I may only use a handful of times before I tire of them.  I tidied up my makeup drawer last weekend and it's getting fairly full, I can't expand beyond that for sure.   No glosses at all, no excuses, doesn't matter how pretty or unusual it is. I have way too many for how often I use them. None have gone bad yet, and I want to get some decent use from them all before they do.  Lipstick - definitely don't NEED any more. I have been looking at the Nars Audacious for a while, and definitely plan to get at least a couple of those. Mac will have to be distinctly different to anything I already have, no close dupes (except may VG Miley - for the cause).  I also need to have another purge of the ones I'm really not wearing.   Mascara - I have at least half a dozen assorted unused black mascaras, so that's easily enough to see me through the year without purchasing any. I am allowed ONE coloured mascara, as I've been eyeing those since the Dior It-Lash release, just for fun. Maybe the purple from Toledo.  Eyeshadow - no singles that can't be depotted, unless there's a completely amazing EDES. Maximum of two pre-made palettes, one small, one large.   Eyeliner - another category where I really should use up what I have before buying any more, but there are a few fun/funky colours out or due out that I don't have in my stash and might get, which would fall under the 'fashion purchase' category. Specifically the acid green Technakohl, and one of the blue Philip Treacy fluidlines   Highlighters & finishing powders - pretty much a no-buy here, I've got a fairly comprehensive selection.  Blush -  I feel like I've got some room to grow a little more here, but in physical space terms I don't have much, so unless something is very special I want to stick to Mac perm pans that can go in my existing palette (any suggestions of favourites to consider?)   So far this year I've made 2 purchases: Perfect Topping MSF and Uninhibited MES. Both break my 'rules' above, but are from before I came up with them LOL.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2015)

CarmenK said:


> Is it too late to join? Just now seeing this thread, I have a lot of reading to catch up on. But I definitely want to participate in a low makeup buy this year, last year I spent WAY too much money! lol


  It's never too late!!
  & It's good to see you back @jennyap and @Prettypackages! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the new goals! Looking forward to seeing everyone's progress this year.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 28, 2015)

Ah, what the heck.. I'm currently changing moods between "Waahh! I need that!" and "Oh my god - look at that mess that is my collection!". What's wrong with me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last week I decided I need the blush from Chanel's spring collection and spent 36€ on it. Great. Not that I have 10 other blushes.
  However, I think now it's enough makeup for a long time. I've been wearing the same eyeshadows for some time now and just changing lipstick and blush. Also, I'm selling a lot of things, for instance the MSF Blonde, which is really some rare item but I just never use it. I'm avoiding MAC and drugstore collections right now. I just hope I'll be strong enough to skip the Toledo collection.

  Welcome back to those that came back from a hiatus and welcome to all of you ladies who decided to join us for 2015!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been loving the makeup inventory/goals videos and blog posts this year. Seems like sensible buying is really catching on! My favorites from this week:

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kkkmRiDEWc - One of the smallest inventory videos I've seen! I think I'll probably end up with a larger amount than that, but I'm all about the makeup bag mindset.
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taQ6dnbFCx4 - Ideal collection video. I think this is a great exercise to do and it really helped me last year.
  http://www.un-fancy.com/winter-outfits/5-15/ - Minimalist/capsule wardrobe blog post - I love her comments on changing your life vs. buying things that you think will change your life. For example, wishing you were better about working out - so you buy cute workout clothes rather than getting up and going for a jog. I can really relate to that sometimes.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks @veronikawithak for the video link suggestions!  Please if anyone else finds any good blog posts or videos related to any low buy themes then share them!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 28, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> I've been loving the makeup inventory/goals videos and blog posts this year. Seems like sensible buying is really catching on! My favorites from this week:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kkkmRiDEWc - One of the smallest inventory videos I've seen! I think I'll probably end up with a larger amount than that, but I'm all about the makeup bag mindset.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taQ6dnbFCx4 - Ideal collection video. I think this is a great exercise to do and it really helped me last year.
> ...


  I read this today again, but I think most of you already know this blog:
  http://into-mind.com/2014/11/17/how-to-buy-less-and-stop-overspending-free-printable/
  the printable / quotation poster is quite nice, but you need to scroll down


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, anyone with favorite YouTube channels or blogs, please post them! I'm always looking for new things to check out.   Also.. the handbag I ordered as part of my 5 items this month is no longer happening. After 3 weeks waiting for a shipping notice or any info at all really, I finally got an email saying there was a website glitch and they oversold their stock. Such a disappointment, I really wanted that particular bag.. All they gave me in return was an ingenuine apology for not replying to my emails and a 10% off coupon. Thaaaanks.  I'll probably give them one more shot since I love the one I got for Christmas, but not for a while.  BPAL's new collection should be coming out in the next couple of days, so I have that to comfort me at least haha.  Oh, and I did end up trying a few new looks yesterday and really got to know my new Hourglass palette. I'm so glad I did that, I was feeling a bit lost with it before that.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 28, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Yes, anyone with favorite YouTube channels or blogs, please post them! I'm always looking for new things to check out.   Also.. the handbag I ordered as part of my 5 items this month is no longer happening. After 3 weeks waiting for a shipping notice or any info at all really, I finally got an email saying there was a website glitch and they oversold their stock. Such a disappointment, I really wanted that particular bag.. All they gave me in return was an ingenuine apology for not replying to my emails and a 10% off coupon. Thaaaanks.  I'll probably give them one more shot since I love the one I got for Christmas, but not for a while.  BPAL's new collection should be coming out in the next couple of days, so I have that to comfort me at least haha.  Oh, and I did end up trying a few new looks yesterday and really got to know my new Hourglass palette. I'm so glad I did that, I was feeling a bit lost with it before that.


 I'm sorry that handbag thing happened, what a bummer! You remind me that I need to plan some to-go looks with my Naked palettes. I'm always a little swamped by palettes containing oh so many colors so I might need some planned eye looks to save some time in the morning. Creativity is not my greatest talent at 6:30 in the morning. Enjoy your Hourglass palette!


----------



## Angelasparkle (Jan 28, 2015)

I am a brand new member. I finally joined Spektra after lurking for years to join this Low Buy thread. I have a large collection of loose minerals and I plan on enjoying my stash, and limiting my purchases to colors I love. I also plan on limiting my pallete purchases to only high quality brands (laura Mercier, maybe others) that add quality to my collection. 2015 will be my year of quality over quantity. I also may research handmade brushes, and purchase a few "must haves". I look forward to falling in love with my own collection, and trashing any items that are a disappointment. Thanks in advance for the support!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 28, 2015)

Here are the dark browns in my collection.  Just the dark browns. YES.  I got rid of five colours, but most of the colours are in palettes.... So it makes them really difficult to get rid of unless you get rid of the entire pallette.  LE SIGH.  Lol.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 28, 2015)

Angelasparkle said:


> I am a brand new member. I finally joined Spektra after lurking for years to join this Low Buy thread. I have a large collection of loose minerals and I plan on enjoying my stash, and limiting my purchases to colors I love. I also plan on limiting my pallete purchases to only high quality brands (laura Mercier, maybe others) that add quality to my collection. 2015 will be my year of quality over quantity. I also may research handmade brushes, and purchase a few "must haves". I look forward to falling in love with my own collection, and trashing any items that are a disappointment. Thanks in advance for the support!


  WELCOME to our little cosmetics family!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We are so glad to have you here!  

  And welcome back to other ladies who have rejoined us for our Low Buy 2015!  

  I have started my swatch party (see above) haha and it's crazy hard!  You have to categorize by colours (Dark brown, light brown, pinks, etc)...and consider how often you reach for certain products (pigments are messy and hard to use in the morning when I do my makeup, for example....so how many pigments do I really need?).  I have many palettes so I have to open them all and swatch between them and my individuals shadows  LOL.  I feel like a crazy person sometimes surrounded by all of my makeup!  

@veronikawithak - sucks about the bag! So irritating! Glad you are working with your new goody and finding ways to love it!

@Buffy89 - haha I do that too - where I stay home and don't wear any makeup.  I feel crazy because I have so much makeup and I feel like I should be wearing it all of the time.  Today I don't have any on lol. 

@jennyap - I love your clear and concise goals and list here.  Very well done! looks like you've really worked out what you want!

@SleepingBeauty - stay strong!  I have no idea what's in the toldeo collection but there might be perm dupes available!  

@kerry-jane88  - WOO HOO Girl!  Way to give it a toss once you realized it just wasn't gonna work out!  I really admire your tenacity!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 28, 2015)

Angelasparkle said:


> I am a brand new member. I finally joined Spektra after lurking for years to join this Low Buy thread. I have a large collection of loose minerals and I plan on enjoying my stash, and limiting my purchases to colors I love. I also plan on limiting my pallete purchases to only high quality brands (laura Mercier, maybe others) that add quality to my collection. 2015 will be my year of quality over quantity. I also may research handmade brushes, and purchase a few "must haves". I look forward to falling in love with my own collection, and trashing any items that are a disappointment. Thanks in advance for the support!


  :welcome:


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 28, 2015)

More progress on swatchy swatch party.  One gold cream shadow gone and four black shadows.  I am still finding it hard to purge as palettes cannot be purged unless you get rid of the whole thing!  *SIGH*  lol


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 28, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> More progress on swatchy swatch party.  One gold cream shadow gone and four black shadows.  *I am still finding it hard to purge as palettes cannot be purged unless you get rid of the whole thing!  *SIGH*  lol*


  what about depotting them?


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 29, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> LE SIGH. Lol.


Oh wow, what a swatchfest. If I were you, honestly I wouldn't really know what to do. I'd probably keep the palettes (unless they can be gifted to someone) and use the nice colors in them. And after finishing those pans, I'd get rid of the palettes. Still a lot of clutter then. Or, as Maris Crane has posted, depotting the nice shades might be an option as well. But personally, I'm too geeky to tolerate a mixture of round and square pans of different size in one and the same z palette, lol. Because of this whole thing, I'm not into large palettes any more. Except for Naked Basics which is really versatile for me, in each palette I own there are a few shades I don't like or total bummer shades (fallot and stuff, or simply not a nice color for my complexion). Even in quads, I rarely love all the shades equally. But this is kinda good I think, 'cause it makes me picky and buy intelligently. Well, I'm not really keen on breaking my Naked Palettes into pieces by depotting those, they are still quite handy the way they originally are (I own #2 and #3, not #1 which doesn't come in the metal box), so I'll simply use those and decide what to do with those unloved leftover shades when the right time has come.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 29, 2015)

I love this thread. It's right up my alley. I bought way too much makeup in 2014.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 29, 2015)

I had wanted the light pink eyeshadow from the red collection called give me fire, but wow £13 for a single eyeshadow now? :/ I'd end up depotting it to put in one of my pro palettes, just seems like such a high price for one shadow that is probably similar to something I already own or will end up owning at some point ya know :/ I'll check it out on counter to see if I have a dupe, at these prices my days of blindly ordering from Mac are coming to an end!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm really proud of myself for not buying anything from the two collections that launched today. I will be swatching two of the liners in store, but they're permanent.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 29, 2015)

I want to try to do 3 items per mac collection at max. Since I mostly buy lipsticks this won't be too had. No backups unless I feel like I'll wear it every day.                                                With larger purchases I'd like to not go over 40 dollars without coupons. This means yearly sales or discount codes would probably help me try to stay in my range.  And also try to not buy similar shades I already own.               Finding cheaper dupes is okay also. Like, I want the green liner and mascara from Toledo but won't get them because I saw someone in the Toledo thread mention cheaper dupes. I live on eBay and was able to find both for less.                                                                     So, I'm watching both in listings.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 29, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm really proud of myself for not buying anything from the two collections that launched today. I will be swatching two of the liners in store, but they're permanent.


  I haven't bought any liners because they're permanent and there's no rush, but I did buy Oxblood and Barbecue.  Mainly because I'm in love with all things orange right now, and Oxblood looks like it could be a wearable nude.  If not, I'll CB it I guess.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 29, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I had wanted the light pink eyeshadow from the red collection called give me fire, but wow £13 for a single eyeshadow now? :/ I'd end up depotting it to put in one of my pro palettes, just seems like such a high price for one shadow that is probably similar to something I already own or will end up owning at some point ya know :/ I'll check it out on counter to see if I have a dupe, at these prices my days of blindly ordering from Mac are coming to an end!


 I was interested in that one, too, but I was thinking the same. They are twenty euros I guess. This seems even worse when I remember buying my first mac shadow in 2010 for 3/4 of that price. It's not special enough to tempt me, I already got some similar shades around. Sometimes, a real dupe isn't even necessary for me. And that collection is probably gonna launch online and in mac stores only, so I cannot take a look myself.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 29, 2015)

I bought a few things from Toledo today, and I'm proud of myself for sticking to my limit of 2 blushes and 2 lipsticks (versus buying all the things).  I haven't bought a blush since May 2014 (Alluring Aquatics), and I've been waiting for Ripe Peach to be repromoted for the longest time, so I got that one along with Kindergarten Red.  (I already have Azalea Blossom.)  I don't have many nudes, so I got Oxblood.  I do have more than a few reds, so I only allowed myself one (Victoriana).  The other reds were very tempting, but I decided to skip.  The glosses look nice too, but I'm trying not to buy too many glosses this year.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 29, 2015)

Happily skipped MAC x Toledo


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 29, 2015)

Way to go, Team Low Buy! :cheer:


----------



## jennyap (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm in a dilemma. Red Red Red and Ultimate have launched here today. I want one of the Ultimate lippies, there's nothing else I want right now, but that means paying for shipping. Ultimate is online only and LE here, so I can't order from somewhere else. What to do? Ugh.


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 29, 2015)

jennyap said:


> I'm in a dilemma. Red Red Red and Ultimate have launched here today. I want one of the Ultimate lippies, there's nothing else I want right now, but that means paying for shipping. Ultimate is online only and LE here, so I can't order from somewhere else. What to do? Ugh.


  I saw the Ultimate lippies today and i wasn't impressed with the formula..


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 29, 2015)

Skipped the collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This is one of those times I'm glad I think I look silly in red lipstick, 85% of the time.


----------



## ramarose (Jan 29, 2015)

I want to join this but idk what boundaries to set myself!!   I'm pretty good about just buying the same face products. Maybe minimal or no lipgloss? I get drawn in but I don't reach for it often. As for lipstick I need to avoid dupes, even if there's a new line or LE packaging. Maybe a year of no new reds could be good for me?? No more than a couple more blushes the whole year... I'm so fair that I will never use of a blush, and most colors in the same family kind of come across the same on me. No nail polishes... AT ALL!  I'm also going to ask for mostly MAC and Sephora gift cards for my birthday, then save them rather than splurging right away. That way I can preserve my own funds for as long as I can. I think I'll keep a running tab of all purchases as well.  Overall, I just want the most functional collection possible. I did a huge purge today and disposed of 32 products! That's crazy! I don't want to have all my makeup get to old or just get ignored because I have too much. I really want to use all my products regularly. Phew!   So far this year I've only bought 2 Toledo Blush ombrés


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 29, 2015)

I bought Oxblood from Toledo, but managed not to cave on the liners. Granted, I think if they weren't permanent, I'd have got at least two. Not sure I can call that a win, but I did skip the Toledo blushes so that is something.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow, I forgot collections were even coming out today! Needless to say I didn't purchase anything. I did indulge in the new BPAL collection last night though. I think I'm set on fragrances for a while, which is good because this was their last big update until Halloween. I've been planning for it though, and I used the refund from my failed handbag purchase to offset some extra bottles. There were 2 bottles it didn't cover, so I'm counting those against my 5 item limit for February. I'm also counting my set of decants as another item, so I have 2 allowed purchases left for next month. I'm probably going to use that to buy concert tickets tomorrow, so February is going to be a no buy month I think! I'm good with that. Nothing else I foresee wanting next month.  I also used my Hourglass palette again today. Now that I figured out a couple go-to looks it's been a lot easier to pull it out. I've been rotating through my stash of lip products too - I've worn all of them at least once this month and they're all great. I'm working on using up two of my oldest ones and one of the ones I have backups for. Plus if I want to repurchase any of them I have a few B2M I can use. Things are looking good.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 29, 2015)

Skipped Toledo for myself, only bought for CPs.  I did stick to my list for Pencilled in, only getting three pencils.  I'll be happily skipping Cinderella, Bao Bao Wan, Mia Moretti and most likely MAC is Beauty, and picking up a few items from Wash and Dry.  Feeling pretty good about the year so far with regards to MAC. 

  Still working on my restraint for other brands.  ColourPop, Lime Crime, ABH, Chanel and Guerlain have been catching my attention - and my money - lately.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 29, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Welcome! It's great to see our group of low-buyers growing! It's really motivational!
> 
> Oh wow, what a swatchfest. If I were you, honestly I wouldn't really know what to do. I'd probably keep the palettes (unless they can be gifted to someone) and use the nice colors in them. And after finishing those pans, I'd get rid of the palettes. Still a lot of clutter then. Or, as Maris Crane has posted, depotting the nice shades might be an option as well. But personally, I'm too geeky to tolerate a mixture of round and square pans of different size in one and the same z palette, lol. Because of this whole thing, I'm not into large palettes any more. Except for Naked Basics which is really versatile for me, in each palette I own there are a few shades I don't like or total bummer shades (fallot and stuff, or simply not a nice color for my complexion). Even in quads, I rarely love all the shades equally. But this is kinda good I think, 'cause it makes me picky and buy intelligently. Well, I'm not really keen on breaking my Naked Palettes into pieces by depotting those, they are still quite handy the way they originally are (I own #2 and #3, not #1 which doesn't come in the metal box), so I'll simply use those and decide what to do with those unloved leftover shades when the right time has come.
> 
> ...


  Sounds like you've got some pretty good boundaries in place already lady!  Good for you on the purge!  Welcome to our commuity!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I am really proud of us for sticking to our low buys!  YAY!!!  I didn't even realize there was a collection today as I've stopped looking entirely, but OHHH how I would love a Ripe Peach.  I must keep reminding myself that I have probably three dupes in my collection for a peachy/orange colour.  LOL.  Or at the very least - a coral that will work just fineeeeeee.  

  Happy Friday!!!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello Guys,
  Another year of low-buy for me, It should be easier right? but not really.
  My goal last year was to pay up my credit debt .... a year later i'm owing a 1000$ less on my CC so I guess it is a almost a fail!  (In november I was 2000$ down but xmas happened)
  I have to say I spend a little too much on my xmas presents and already have purchase my best friend birthday present and my husband birthday-valentin-fathers day present (both birthdays are late March and early April and i'm waiting for baby number 2 in April, so not time to shop for the next 4 months!) so no beauty purchase but still it is hurting my credit card! 
  As far as i'm concerned the biggest lemming is Guerlain l'art de la matière perfume (Cuir Beluga and Tonka Imperale are to die for) and Tom Ford perfume Vanille-Tabacco and all 3 perfumes goes for over 250$ a pop!    so my goal is of course once the dept paid out one of those babies will be mine!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 31, 2015)

@VAL4M, welcome back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Christmas is a tough time.. the temptation and expectation to overspend is everywhere. At least you paid some of your credit card off, and now you just have to keep yourself motivated to continue! Think about how much happier you would be if you got your debt paid off and then spent any discretionary money on experiences with your family rather than more beauty products. A new perfume would be a great reward for paying it off and sticking to a low buy. Hope you succeed!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 31, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> oh my, I'm kinda feeling the same at the moment. I hope it's just because I'm extremely busy and stressed right now. In the next two months, during the semester break, I'll probably wear makeup on 2-3 days peer week only (when I'm going to work) and I'll stay in my pyjamas in front of my computer on the other days, probably with acne cream on my face lol, so I won't really "need" more makeup at at. But I've already planned a shopping spree to the Netherlands for the middle of February (no vacation, it's not a long drive to the border from where I live), so that keeps me kinda motivated to save some money until then and to stay out of any clothing shops until then. For Toledo, well, I'm still curious what Oxblood might look like, but I've gotten over the blushes, I guess.


  Oh god, I'm just the same! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How funny since I'm really stressed out right now because of uni, work, and my private life. I just wasn't strong enough and ordered Viva Glam Miley and Flat Out Fabulous. The only justification is that I really don't have any pink lipsticks. Not proud of it, though. I really need the semester to end. It's stressing me out to no end.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 31, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> For Toledo, well, I'm still curious what Oxblood might look like, but I've gotten over the blushes, I guess.


  Oxblood looks nothing like ox blood. (Silly MAC and their naming.) It's pretty much like every other peachy-light nude lippie out there. You may have something similar in your stash already.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 31, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Oxblood looks nothing like ox blood. (Silly MAC and their naming.) It's pretty much like every other peachy-light nude lippie out there. You may have something similar in your stash already.


 I can hardly tell if it might suit me. On some swatches it is quite orangey, which doesn't suit me. On others, it leans more pink, which I'd prefer. Then there's somebody saying that it looks almost likee Kinda Sexy, so a perm dupe would make me skip and get the dupe in b2m later. Oh my, decisions 


SleepingBeauty said:


> Oh god, I'm just the same! :haha: How funny since I'm really stressed out right now because of uni, work, and my private life. I just wasn't strong enough and ordered Viva Glam Miley and Flat Out Fabulous. The only justification is that I really don't have any pink lipsticks. Not proud of it, though. I really need the semester to end. It's stressing me out to no end.


 I'm crossing my fingers that life's gonna be more relaxed for you soon. I got one more week to go and what mostly sucks for me is that I have to neglect activities with friends because I'm so busy. For example, I need to skip the superbowl because I need to get up really early to get a desk at the library and stuff  ( superbowl is broadcasted here after midnight, for those who might wonder). but I know it's gonna be better soon, I'm totally looking forward to my bestie's birthday party in 3 weeks when my old kindergarten group of friends is gonna meet again   At first I had planned to buy nothing in February because I'm quite good at rediscovering my stash at the moment and I am super happy about the lipstick purge I did last week, but I do want that Miley lipglass, though.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 1, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> At first I had planned to buy nothing in February because I'm quite good at rediscovering my stash at the moment and I am super happy about the lipstick purge I did last week, but I do want that Miley lipglass, though.


  Thanks! I hope that as well for you! I've got two weeks left - probably the longest two weeks in my life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Viva Glam Miley will be around for at least half a year, maybe even longer, so there's no need to hurry. Be stronger than me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On a positive note - I sold Velvet Teddy today. It pulls way too brown on me to look good.


----------



## kait0 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey everyone - way to go on the no-buying/sensible buys! I too was lemming over oxblood, but I went sleep and was busy in the a.m. so it was sold out already, which was a total blessing, because I def would have ordered it. Saw swatches and it is so similar to kinda sexy, which I have and neglect. And I don't love MAC lippies, and my lips are in rough shape in the winter so no to the matte finish!

  Anyways - the first half of January I was successful. I had set a $100 monthly beauty budget. I was also writing down all my purchases. I got 2 make-up items, a Nars lip liner and a Nars audacious lipstick. I later got a physicians formula powder but it was a good price and I have wanted to try it for a while. And then mid-month it all went to sh*t. I started feeling unhappy, overwhelmed and just overall anxious about the future. Which led to me looking at more beauty blogs, online stores, youtube videos, etc. And then I was obsessing over brushes, spending so much time on blogs and forums reading about brushes, etc. Anyways I ended up ordered 4 expensive Japanese brushes over the course of the last ~10 days. Obviously I love them and will have them for a long time, but the purchases were impulsive and felt out-of-control and guilt-inducing. I should have waited. I revamped my sale thread and haven't got any offers on anything which had been a bit disheartening. Because ideally I would be only using money from passing on stuff I don't love, to get new things beyond my "beauty budget".

  Despite all that - it's a new month and I would like to try to recommit. I want to stick very strictly to my 100 budget, and will use that only if a friend of mine going to the US does a CP for me. I'm going to continue bumping my sale thread and if successful will put that money back into my bank to cover last month's indiscretions, not towards more beauty purchases. And I am going to try to be consistent in keeping track of how much money I'm spending on everything else.

  Sorry for the long post, but thanks for letting me reflect and plan on how to make this month better!


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 1, 2015)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Thanks! I hope that as well for you! I've got two weeks left - probably the longest two weeks in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I hope I can delay that purchase for some time. I'm still not sure if those brownish nudes like Velvet Teddy might work for me (also like Brave, Twig, Faux, etc.). Basically I never thought I could pull them off because of my undertones, but now that there's this hype around them, I suddenly want them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not even a fan of Miss Jenner (even forgot her first name, lol) or the Kardashians in genereal; I've got the impression that they aren't super duper famous here in comparison to the U.S, or I'm simply not so much into yellow press.
  One thing that might "help" me stay away from purchases this month is that I'll probably have to make a huge (and I do mean huge!) order on books for uni this week. The are not available anywhere around and I needneedneed them. My last hope is that my professor owns those so she could borrow them to me, but otherwise, Amazon is gonna eat my wallet this month.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2015)

kait0 said:


> Hey everyone - way to go on the no-buying/sensible buys! I too was lemming over oxblood, but I went sleep and was busy in the a.m. so it was sold out already, which was a total blessing, because I def would have ordered it. Saw swatches and it is so similar to kinda sexy, which I have and neglect. And I don't love MAC lippies, and my lips are in rough shape in the winter so no to the matte finish!
> 
> Anyways - the first half of January I was successful. I had set a $100 monthly beauty budget. I was also writing down all my purchases. I got 2 make-up items, a Nars lip liner and a Nars audacious lipstick. I later got a physicians formula powder but it was a good price and I have wanted to try it for a while. And then mid-month it all went to sh*t. I started feeling unhappy, overwhelmed and just overall anxious about the future. Which led to me looking at more beauty blogs, online stores, youtube videos, etc. And then I was obsessing over brushes, spending so much time on blogs and forums reading about brushes, etc. Anyways I ended up ordered 4 expensive Japanese brushes over the course of the last ~10 days. Obviously I love them and will have them for a long time, but the purchases were impulsive and felt out-of-control and guilt-inducing. I should have waited. I revamped my sale thread and haven't got any offers on anything which had been a bit disheartening. Because ideally I would be only using money from passing on stuff I don't love, to get new things beyond my "beauty budget".
> 
> ...


  Everyone slips up sometimes, just know that the important thing is to get back your focus and re-commit yourself to your goals (which you're doing!). Try to reflect on how you slipped up: how you felt before, during, and after; what you can do to minimize the damage; and what you can do next time to make sure it's less of a temptation. Is there something else you can do when you feel unhappy, overwhelmed, or anxious? Call a friend to go get a coffee? Go to a yoga class? Put on comfy PJs and read a book? Doing something constructive always makes me feel better in the long run. It's easy to open a browser and shop, but it actually makes things harder for you long term by adding guilt to the equation. Keep at it! Just think, every day, if the things that you're doing take you closer to where you want to be, or farther away. Then adjust accordingly. You've got this.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 1, 2015)

YAY!  I did it!  lol.  January was a no buy of anything 'fun' at all.  I did get coffees and eat out (once a week, coffees 4x a week), but overall I feel pretty good.  I've been purging my stash, swatching it up and getting rid of dupes, and realizing how little I really need in terms of makeup for the next year or more (literally I need nothing).  I am lemming for the Miley lipglass a bit, but obviously I can't have it so I'm good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am really finding success in fitness and working out.  I finally broke a 30 pound weight loss this month!  I haven't done any writing for my blog so that's been a miss unfortunately, but good news is - IT'S A NEW MONTH!  And there's still opportunity for success!  I am going to see the Unique Lives and Experiences circuit starting this week (a monthly set of discussions, each featuring one person w/a unique life - I get to see the woman who inspired Orange is the New Black, for instance!), and I'm working lots as an on call sub teacher.  Things are good!  

  I find that the less I know about makeup and the more I spend time around my stash, the less I want.  I see years of buying and buying and the impact that it's had on my bank account and even emotionally.  Buying more makeup doesn't make me better at applying it or more talented at creating looks. It just means I have more to choose from, which isn't the same thing.  I love makeup and I love colour, but I just have way too much.  I had to throw away some MAC Hello Kitty shadows as they went hard and had no colour payoff any more.  I'm slowly getting there, every day!  

  I agree w/@veronikawithak - the cycle continues if you give in to the depression, boredom, etc.  The guilt then comes, which fuels more shopping.  Sit with your feelings, question why you have the impulse to buy/eat/whatever it is, and know that you don't have to do it - you don't have to give in.  The world won't stop if you can't have whatever it is, and in the end, you'll still feel however you felt once you have bought/consumed the thing you said you wouldn't.  Hope that makes sense.  It's been one year almost to the day that we lost our group of friends, and it still hurts.  But now, when I talk about it, I can respond with how I actually feel, instead of with anger or generalizations.  The other night I admitted to someone that it still bothers me and it's something I am learning to live with.  Instead of funneling those feelings into hate or anger, I can actually verbalize them and then move on to the next thing.  That's the point of the process I think.  It's all a process, and it will take time and patience with yourself as you work through it.  



  Today we are going to watch the Super Bowl and eat cheese fondue lol.  I'm excited!!!  Happy Sunday Ya'll!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2015)

YAY @Glitteryvegas!! So glad to hear that you completed your January No Buy and that it was a resounding success! Congrats on the fitness too!! That's amazing. 

  I purchased all the fun things in January, mostly perfume oils, and I'm good with that. But February will be a No Buy for the following: cosmetics, clothing, shoes, accessories, and BPAL. I miiiight let myself place an order for some bath or hair stuff from the BPTP if I see anything I want from their new collection this week. We'll see. My stash is pretty slim right now in those two categories (I have 2 bath bombs and some plain epsom salts for the bath and nothing for my hair except shampoo/conditioner), so I wouldn't be hoarding. If I do, I'll be cutting back on food purchases outside regular groceries to make up for it.

  I also have been working on using up two lippies: MAC Wanting More lipglass and MAC Siren Song lipstick. It's amazing how much faster I've been able to use things up now that I don't feel bad for focusing on certain things and neglecting the rest of it (since there's not as much to neglect anymore). It's a good feeling to be actually working through my makeup without ruining my progress by buying more.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 1, 2015)

Congrats, GV! :cheer:  FOTD... * NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia * OCC Skin Conceal - mix of Y0 and Y1 * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * NYC Smooth Skin Loose Powder - Translucent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe (both as an eyeshadow base and as a facial contour. Note to self: Don't apply so much to the eyes, because it's crease city even with primer. And use a finger, not a brush, if you opt to use it on the eyes next time.) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster (to set the above on the eyes) * MAC Pigment - Mauvement (applied wet with e.l.f. Mist & Set; on lid and partway across lower lashline) * Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliner Pencil - Bold Brown (upper lashline and 1/2 across lower lashline) * MAC Eyeshadow - Brun (to set eyeliner) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * NARS Blushes - mix of Sex Appeal and Sex Fantasy * Prestige Waterproof Lipliner Pencil - Andorra * MAC Lipstick - Viva Glam II  The lip combo gave me a very 1990s lip. Which was lovely.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 1, 2015)

Still trying to shop my stash and finish stuff up, but a FOTD: 

  Bioderma Sensibio Anti-Rougeurs cream with Maybelline Baby Skin on my nose
  Armani Master Corrector No. 1
  skin79 Hot Pink Bb cream with Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage SC-1 to conceal spots. 
  Essence Matt Bronzer in 01 Blondes (major pan on this; fallen out of love with it but want to finish it up!), MAC Strada blush to contour & NARS Deep Throat. 
  Maybelline Inked in Pink on lid; with UD Scratch on lid, Naked through crease, & WOS to highlight brow. MAC Sable in outer corners.
  INGLOT #77 Black gel liner winged. 
  MAC Mineralise Loose in Extra Light to set t-zone. 
  Benefit Brow-Zings! in 01 Light.
  Hard Candy Lite Brite concealer & ELF Tone Correcting Powder to set concealer. 
  NYX lip liner in Tangerine & Chanel Rouge (since they are reformulating or discontinuing, *sniff*) in #35 Chintz.
  Too Faced Better than Sex mascara.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey February!  So, I didn't get through January on a complete no buy, here's what I got: - real techniques tapered blush brush - real techniques pointed crease brush - lush aromaco solid deodorant  - guerlian super Aqua eye serum  - illamasqua test lipstick - illamasqua fondle liquid highlighter   Those are all my beauty buys for January! Deodorant was the one essential, two makeup brushes to replace ones I had to throw away because they were worn out, an eye cream to take down my puffiness and finally two makeup items that I got in the sale, which were also products i had last year but had to throw out because they'd gone bad!  I mean I could have held strong and not got the lipstick and highlighter, though I had been planning to purchase them if they ever popped up on sale. I thought it was a real shame I had to throw stuff away that I actually liked last year, as I had so much but i couldn't use it up fast enough :/  I don't want to be in that position again so I'm continuing with the purging.  As I've been swatching and purging and trying different makeup looks I've been able to see more clearly what I prefer in the finish of my products too.  With Mac lipsticks for example: I like my bold shades like red and fuschia to be matte, mid tone shades to be cremesheen or lustre, and I see that some colours I like but the formulation is what makes me not wear them (like lorde pure heroine is amplified and I don't like the slip)   I also need to accept that all those traditional nude Mac colours just ain't going to work on me, unless I was sporting a full kardashian esque face! I can just about get away with wearing brave if I add a bit of definition to my cheeks, but all the others are too dark or brown or matte and I don't like nudes to be matte on me.  Heck id go as far to say I don't think 'nude' lipstick is for me!   I realised this when I was googling swatches of Mac lippies for hours the other day, trying to figure out what colour to b2m for with my empties. I figured if I don't really want any of the existing colours (you can't b2m for le here sadly) then I should just hold onto the empties for now. When I was talking with my sister about the price of Mac lippies now, she was shocked! They're £15.50 now, which is fine if you have a staple shade like blankety that she wears, but for just a passing fancy of a shade, well I'm going to be rethinking my buying that's for sure. That solidified then how much I need to hold onto them empties and not back to Mac for some random shade just because!  So successes of the month are also that I spent the least amount of money on beauty since records began! And by a very substantial amount, I mean I soent £13.30 on makeup in total, which is nothing compared to what I was spending, makes me see how caught up in the cycle I was you know.  I also filmed some YouTube vids for my blog, just January favourites and empties, Figured I'd never get better at doing them if i didn't at least try! So proud of myself there   Ultimately, I want less and I'm liking the calmness and clarity of minimalistic blogs and Instagram accounts like rachelaust, I think it's nice to have some inspiration that's healthy for a change   Long post but I know you all like seeing the process of change!  I'm going to Paris for a week tomorrow and it will be interesting to see how I go with the conflict of having lots of choice and opportunity to buy with my goal of less is more, eep!


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey everyone. I haven't been present at all lately. My no buy was going well, but january ended up being an awful month. My boyfriend and I broke up (we were together 3.5 years), and then at the end of the month my cousin passed away. The breakup definitely triggered purchases, and the death gave it a hard stop. I just am posting because I need a place to anonymously let it out.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Feb 2, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> Hey everyone. I haven't been present at all lately. My no buy was going well, but january ended up being an awful month. My boyfriend and I broke up (we were together 3.5 years), and then at the end of the month my cousin passed away. The breakup definitely triggered purchases, and the death gave it a hard stop. I just am posting because I need a place to anonymously let it out.


  So sorry to hear of those bad things happening recently. A breakup would trigger purchases for me, too.  I'd be trying to make myself feel better about losing a person by getting things. It's great that you can see what your triggers are and that you've stopped.  I hope that the healing happens quickly for you.  After 3.5 years, tho, it may take some time.  Hang in there and hang around this thread. The people here are very helpful.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Feb 2, 2015)

UGHHHH I hate paying for shipping.  I would rather shell out more $$ up front on another product than pay for shipping.  I know that's what they want you to do, but just ugh.  If I were you, I would see if I needed anything else at the moment and make the purchase but qualify for free shipping.  *Not trying to enable I swear!*  @glitteryvegas, I'm the same way about shipping!  I HATE paying for shipping, so if I can I always buy enough to qualify for the free shipping. Good to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## ramarose (Feb 2, 2015)

burghchick said:


> UGHHHH I hate paying for shipping.  I would rather shell out more $$ up front on another product than pay for shipping.  I know that's what they want you to do, but just ugh.  If I were you, I would see if I needed anything else at the moment and make the purchase but qualify for free shipping.  *Not trying to enable I swear!*  @glitteryvegas, I'm the same way about shipping!  I HATE paying for shipping, so if I can I always buy enough to qualify for the free shipping. Good to know I'm not the only one!


  I agree. MAC has spoiled me, I pretty much refuse to pay for shipping. I will not shop for less expensive things from stores that require like $100 up for free shipping, it's outrageous!! Especially companies like Macy's... Come on you can afford free shipping


----------



## gabzillaa (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm joining because I want to travel more this year, and it's not like I'm even that good at applying makeup haha! 

  I've skipped all collections since Matte Lips so I think I'm doing okay


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 2, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> Hey everyone. I haven't been present at all lately. My no buy was going well, but january ended up being an awful month. My boyfriend and I broke up (we were together 3.5 years), and then at the end of the month my cousin passed away. The breakup definitely triggered purchases, and the death gave it a hard stop. I just am posting because I need a place to anonymously let it out.


My condolences! I'm sorry! Hope you'll be better soon. x


  I can remember, when my grandpa died about two years ago I didn't feel like buying anything. I think part of why I decided to go on a low-buy in 2014 and 2015 is that when someone you care about dies you are suddenly jerked back into reality. You find out what's really important and what's not. And getting that 15th pink lipstick from that oh-so-amazing limited edition is not important at all.


  Speaking of - Flat Out Fabulous and Viva Glam Miley will arrive either tomorrow or on Wednesday (probably tomorrow). I have to see what to do about it. Especially Miley was an impulsive buy but I really don't like returning things. I need to set a limit for monthly purchases. Maybe 50€. That's more than enough. And that's basically it for this month - and yes, I mean February which hasn't even really started yet. I bought my foundation from Revlon for 11€ and now the two lipsticks for 40€. The only thing that's allowed will be my powder for 3€ or something as this is a staple and something I use every day.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Feb 2, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> Hey everyone. I haven't been present at all lately. My no buy was going well, but january ended up being an awful month. My boyfriend and I broke up (we were together 3.5 years), and then at the end of the month my cousin passed away. The breakup definitely triggered purchases, and the death gave it a hard stop. I just am posting because I need a place to anonymously let it out.


Sweetie so sorry that you've had a lot of negative things happened in just a month's time. Hang in there and with time things will heal. My thoughts and prayers are with you today.


January was a pretty good month for myself with no buys and I also have several makeup empties which is amazing and have been working on rediscovering my stash. I have rediscovered StereoRose and have been loving it! I can't wait to see what I'll rediscover this next month.


----------



## ramarose (Feb 2, 2015)

I think part of the reason my makeup interest has spiked is because I graduated college and spend a lot of my free time on Instagram, YouTube, and specktra!! I'm making an effort to buy NO makeup (or clothes, etc.)  until the Cinderella collection at the end of this month. I'm trying to limit myself to only two things as well, so I don't have a huge splurge. It's hard because they're all everyday colors but that means I also have many similar..


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 2, 2015)

ramarose said:


> I think part of the reason my makeup interest has spiked is because I graduated college and spend a lot of my free time on Instagram, YouTube, and specktra!! I'm making an effort to buy NO makeup (or clothes, etc.)  until the Cinderella collection at the end of this month. I'm trying to limit myself to only two things as well, so I don't have a huge splurge. It's hard because they're all everyday colors but that means I also have many similar..


  I get the Instagram lemmings too! But then I try and remember that what looks amazing on one person might not work on me, so I'm aiming at getting my own look  Good luck with the limits!


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 2, 2015)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Thanks! I hope that as well for you! I've got two weeks left - probably the longest two weeks in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. I am sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you!!!


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 2, 2015)

I think I'll try to do a 4-item limit per collection.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 2, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Alysse011* 



Hey everyone. I haven't been present at all lately. My no buy was going well, but january ended up being an awful month. My boyfriend and I broke up (we were together 3.5 years), and then at the end of the month my cousin passed away. The breakup definitely triggered purchases, and the death gave it a hard stop. I just am posting because I need a place to anonymously let it out.


  Stay strong, @Alysse011! Got you in my thoughts.


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 2, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> Hey everyone. I haven't been present at all lately. My no buy was going well, but january ended up being an awful month. My boyfriend and I broke up (we were together 3.5 years), and then at the end of the month my cousin passed away. The breakup definitely triggered purchases, and the death gave it a hard stop. I just am posting because I need a place to anonymously let it out.


Alysse, I'm sorry to hear you've been having a brutal month. I hope you're doing ok and things get better with time.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 2, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> Hey everyone. I haven't been present at all lately. My no buy was going well, but january ended up being an awful month. My boyfriend and I broke up (we were together 3.5 years), and then at the end of the month my cousin passed away. The breakup definitely triggered purchases, and the death gave it a hard stop. I just am posting because I need a place to anonymously let it out.


 
  So very sorry to hear this @Alysse011  - Thinking of you girl.  Such a difficult time for you.  Stay strong and focused, but also be very kind to yourself.  xoxo


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 2, 2015)

Dark blues and all my greens!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 2, 2015)

Lots of :hug: and :support: for Alysse.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 3, 2015)

Big hugs Alysse x  Sorry for being missing in action, my spending improved in 2014 but i still have a long way to go so I have been re-evaluating my goals for 2015.  Primarily I want to focus on fitness and travel and becoming completely debt free.  In terms of my make up stash, I want to do some more condensing but for the moment I am project panning and recording all the stuff that I have finished up on a month by month basis. I have been watching Pretty Pistol on Youtube and I find her so motivating.   I have set myself a target of finishing over 100 items in the year, which will be a mix of skincare, haircare, bodycare and make up   In January I finished 14 items which cost £153.27 in total so it was a good start and it included a make up primer!  For my stash I am planning on laying it all out on my bed at the end of February and going through it and trying to do another purge, there are definately some bits that need to go. I then plan on trying to store all my make up in my old backup not in use drawers which are pretty empty following last years purging and using my muji storage as a weekly selection so that I can rotate through my stash on a weekly basis, as well as selecting items to keep out constantly as part of the project pan process.  I know the purge needs to be large and I think I am ready to do this now, I won't be getting down to my ideal yet, but I want to work towards it!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


>


 
  Nice!


----------



## treasuremymac (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and hoping to get some support for my increasing makeup addiction. "Hi my name is Trisha and I havent bought any new makeup in almost a week" LOL
  I told myself no buying new makeup until IMATS in NYC this April but already I have spent hundreds of dollars on things I can not resist (Have you seen how gorgeous the new Oxblood lipstick from the Toledo collection is?).

  So I am going to try and "purge" my collection and get rid of items I know I wont use or have no use for anymore. This includes several palettes and and lipsticks (both high and low end) I just dont see myself ever reaching for.

  Not sure where I post those items to sell or trade, but I'm looking to add to my collection in limited quantities (Yes I'm now a sucker for MAC le packaging and want my vanity to look pretty 

  Thanks everyone!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 3, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to the group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Welcome! i think its a great idea to purge if you really wont use something, gives someone else a chance to love and enjoy it.
  You can try craigslist like im sure some people do, give to friends or relatives OR you can try the Clearence Bin section of the forums for selling and swapping!
  When I want to purge I usually invite my sister over to the Home Shopping Network and pass things off to her haha. Im currently trying to give her my UD Naked Basics palette, I really like it but I dont really use it. She asked to borrow it and told me she wants to buy one, she feels guilty taking mine but I think she might cave lol


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 3, 2015)

Im on a low buy (trying) BUT i was going to use a gift card and get the Toledo blushes, however Ive been wanting MAC Fleur Power and Frankley Scarlet for so long, I just caved and bought them. Its been about a year wanting them. I have both proenza blushes so i think I cant afford to skip them. Theyre also $40 canadian and theres so many other cheap blushes coming out/out now that I want so I think I'd rather get those if anything. Im trying to talk myself out of the Toledo ones


----------



## mel33t (Feb 3, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Im on a low buy (trying) BUT i was going to use a gift card and get the Toledo blushes, however Ive been wanting MAC Fleur Power and Frankley Scarlet for so long, I just caved and bought them. Its been about a year wanting them. I have both proenza blushes so i think I cant afford to skip them. Theyre also $40 canadian and theres so many other cheap blushes coming out/out now that I want so I think I'd rather get those if anything. Im trying to talk myself out of the Toledo ones


  I have the Proenza ones as well and the Toledo ones look too similar to justify it. Stay strong dude. I totally feel you, blushes are my kryptonite and saying no to the three Toledo ones was a big deal. And just think! For the price of all three you can get the ColorPop ones


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 3, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I have the Proenza ones as well and the Toledo ones look too similar to justify it. Stay strong dude. I totally feel you, blushes are my kryptonite and saying no to the three Toledo ones was a big deal. And just think! For the price of all three you can get the ColorPop ones


  exactly! I cant justify $40 for a MAC one with no mirror and thats so similar to something I already have. Especially when I think for about $10 more i can get a Chanel one if I wanted, its basically the same price as a Marc Jacobs blush or lipstick. Or NARS lipstick. I can get so much from colourpop for the amount of 3, now with their blushes coming out I'd rather just have those.


----------



## honey b (Feb 3, 2015)

So after doing a little evaluating of my makeup spending last year, I'm proud to say that I stuck with my low buy resolution of no more than 3 items per new Mac collection but then again that really isn't that much of an accomplishment since I ended up making VIB rouge at Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.  It's like one step forward and 10 steps back!  So I know I'm late to this low buy party but I really need to avoid making unnecessary purchases especially since over the last 2 years, I've accumulated more makeup than I'll be able to use in 10 years!  I have extra incentive to save this year also because I am going off work on maternity leave for the year at the end of the month and so I will not be taking home anywhere close to my current salary this year.  Hopefully I can do well.  So far this year, all I have bought from Mac is 2 lip liners from the Pencilled In collection and one lipstick from Toledo collection and from Sephora, an Anastasia Brow Wiz and some moisturizer (but for Sephora purchases, I used gift cards so that doesn't really count).  I hope it works out!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 3, 2015)

honey b said:


> So after doing a little evaluating of my makeup spending last year, I'm proud to say that I stuck with my low buy resolution of no more than 3 items per new Mac collection but then again that really isn't that much of an accomplishment since I ended up making VIB rouge at Sephora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You have the desire to save so that's a good start! Good luck on trying to save and congrats on the baby comin'!!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 3, 2015)

Earlier today I ALMOST went to MAC to buy a brow gel (not that I need it, I just want to try a new one, I have 3 on the go so maybe after I finish 1 or 2 of those I'll get it) but instead I went to the bookstore and ended up picking up a book Ive been wanting which I think is a bit better!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 3, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Earlier today I ALMOST went to MAC to buy a brow gel (not that I need it, I just want to try a new one, I have 3 on the go so maybe after I finish 1 or 2 of those I'll get it) but instead I went to the bookstore and ended up picking up a book Ive been wanting which I think is a bit better!


  Good for you girl!! You can do this!


----------



## IsabelleA2 (Feb 3, 2015)

I would like to join this inspiring group, please. 

  On January 1, at midnight, I began a no buy. It was strict! I managed one month, but then I went on a binge and bought everything I had been craving. So I think perhaps a low buy would be better. I'm not sure I am ready to commit to a goal yet, but will begin thinking about it. 

  In addition to owning way too much makeup, I am overstocked in hair care, body care, skin care, and every type of perfume and fragrance sample. I must use them up!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 3, 2015)

IsabelleA2 said:


> I would like to join this inspiring group, please.   On January 1, at midnight, I began a no buy. It was strict! I managed one month, but then I went on a binge and bought everything I had been craving. So I think perhaps a low buy would be better. I'm not sure I am ready to commit to a goal yet, but will begin thinking about it.   In addition to owning way too much makeup, I am overstocked in hair care, body care, skin care, and every type of perfume and fragrance sample. I must use them up!


 I totally understand where you are coming from. I'm sure no buys are possible but I feel like they're kind of unrealistic, I feel like it's nice sometimes to treat yourself or buy a few limited edition things/things you've been really wanting. I think it's more about moderation and getting things you'll really love.  I also broke a no buy, I bought 2 blushes yesterday but I've been wanting them for roughly a year give or take so I figured why not get it out of my system and I bought black track from MAC, I've been getting back into gel liners and feel my liner looks better when I use gel plus I have some unopened liquid ones I'll now pass to my sister to justify it all.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 3, 2015)

IsabelleA2 said:


> I would like to join this inspiring group, please.
> 
> On January 1, at midnight, I began a no buy. It was strict! I managed one month, but then I went on a binge and bought everything I had been craving. So I think perhaps a low buy would be better. I'm not sure I am ready to commit to a goal yet, but will begin thinking about it.
> 
> In addition to owning way too much makeup, I am overstocked in hair care, body care, skin care, and every type of perfume and fragrance sample. I must use them up!


  You are in good company! 

  No buy's don't work for me. I find myself feeling anxious and end up buying all the things. Maybe try to lay out all of your makeup, body care, etc. on the floor / your bed and really see what you have. 

  You can do this!!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 3, 2015)

mel33t said:


> You are in good company!   No buy's don't work for me. I find myself feeling anxious and end up buying all the things. Maybe try to lay out all of your makeup, body care, etc. on the floor / your bed and really see what you have.   You can do this!!


 Yeah I'm thinking I might do this with my blushes and lipsticks to see if theres anything I can pass off to my sister or someone


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 3, 2015)

So sorry for your losses, Alysse.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 4, 2015)

I ended up placing that BPTP order. There were a few things I couldn't resist! I got a couple of bath oils, a room spray, and a hair gloss. All things I don't have any of already - it feels good not to stockpile.  At this point I have 4 months until I move so I'm starting to really focusing on using up and downsizing so I have less to take. I filled another bag of clothing to donate today. I thought I cleaned out my closet pretty well already, but since I've been rotating through and wearing everything there's definitely still pieces that are either in poor condition or don't suit my figure. Plus the more I get rid of, the more I notice the really special items I have. I'm still struggling a little with holding onto clothing that's a few sizes too small. I would love to fit back into it some day but I don't know how realistic that is.. I might give myself 4 more months but I think after that it will be time to let go.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 4, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> At this point I have 4 months until I move so I'm starting to really focusing on using up and downsizing so I have less to take. I filled another bag of clothing to donate today. I thought I cleaned out my closet pretty well already, but since I've been rotating through and wearing everything there's definitely still pieces that are either in poor condition or don't suit my figure. Plus the more I get rid of, the more I notice the really special items I have. *I'm still struggling a little with holding onto clothing that's a few sizes too small. I would love to fit back into it some day but I don't know how realistic that is.. I might give myself 4 more months but I think after that it will be time to let go.*


  I've kept some blouses and shirts I really loved before I gained weight, and I totally understand that it's hard to let them go. I guess the problem in my case is not only the shirt itself as an item, but also the idea connected to it (being a size smaller, and, as the media is promoting, "happier"). While I've got no problem cleaning out clothing that I don't like any more (because it does not appeal to my current taste), I'm a bit sentimental when it comes to those small clothes. I hope I'm taking baby steps with each cleanout at least. Let's be honest - I'd have to lose twenty pounds or even more to fit back in them. Even if I was very disciplined and it I lost weight rather quickly, this would take almost a year. There are always nice new clothes in stores and I do love to shop for clothing, so I could simply get rid of the small stuff.
  The only exception are shirts I bought at concerts as souvenirs (although nothing's planned for this year, I go to a lot of concerts in general) - I own about 15-20 of these and I don't wanna let them go. By the way, I don't buy those shirts any more, because no matter what my weight is, they're never flattering for me. I rather get a record or a printed canvas bag.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 4, 2015)

Ugh. I need to go to Sephora or Murale, to get a refill of my Caudalie serum this weekend. Is it silly to say I'm really scared to go in? There's some stuff I REALLY want to try...

  Stila Nouveau Nude palette
  Tarte Tartelette palette
  ABH Contour palette (I have no clue why I want this...)
  AND I want to try the new NARS foundation, but I at least want to finish up my Tom Ford Traceless (sadly, discontinued) and my bottle of UD Naked Skin before I sample any more foundation.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 5, 2015)

@Buffy89 That's so true.. it's definitely a lot about the state of mind rather than the item. I do have a few awesome pairs of pants and a great leather jacket that I would be really sad to let go of. Plus a couple of suits and an awesome dress. I'm still hoping that I'll get back to my previous weight, but I keep finding myself off track. I just have to stop making excuses and make better choices instead.

@Maris Crane It's not silly at all.. I get like that too sometimes. Do you really need more palettes though? Or more foundation? Or a contour palette that you said yourself that you don't need?  Maybe you could take a friend in with you and tell them you're only allowed to buy your one replacement item. You could also give them cash and tell them what to get so you don't have to go into the store if you're really worried about it. Keep focused on your goals! The buzz of a new shiny thing is nothing compared to the boost in your self-esteem that you get from succeeding at something. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Feb 5, 2015)

Finally caught up on everything in here. I'm going to be honest and say that I've been avoiding the thread a bit because I've screwed up a bit in just the last few days... Actually, I think that's the worst part. I can't really tell if I've screwed up or not. Looking back at my 2015 parameters, I didn't set any specific numerical/monetary boundaries for myself, and I'm starting to think that's something I need to do. :/ Makes me feel bad, but if it will lead to change in the long run, it's worth it.

*My Update:* I was really good up until January 31 -- I bought absolutely nothing, and was pretty proud of myself because I was still watching YouTube videos, on Specktra, browsing Instagram, reading blogs, etc. and managing to be discerning like I wanted. I even did some window shopping/casual carts on Sephora and ULTA, with no burning desire to hit the "Checkout" button. Then ULTA sent me a one day only 20% off everything coupon on the 31st, and things went to hell. >> *I bought: LORAC Unzipped Gold; NYX Butter Glosses - Angel Food Cake, Red Velvet; Too Faced Perfect Eyes Waterproof Eyeliner - Perfect Peacock. *To be honest, I don't feel bad about this order: stuck to my promise of waiting for 20% off on Unzipped Gold; I whittled down the six Butter Gloss shades I want down to these two, which are most likely to be used while also being more unique to the lipglosses I already own; Too Faced Perfect Peacock has been on my list for over a year now. These are all products I've wanted for a while, Googled the crap out of, and really think I'm going to enjoy -- which is exactly what I intended to do with my low-buy goals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Unfortunately, I totally binged after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And by _after, _I mean that I placed my ULTA order at 11:55PM on January 31 and by the end of February 2nd I'd placed a ColourPop order, an Amazon order, bought from a blog sale, and picked up some drugstore items at Target. :/
*ColourPop: Forget the Fruitcake Set, Effect, Sequin*
*Amazon: Sleek Contour Kit - Dark*
*Blog Sale: ColourPop Down with Decorum*
*Target: Maybelline EyeStudio Gel Liner, Master Precise Liquid Liner*

  Again, it's weird because almost all of this has been on my mind for a while now. The only real impulse buy was blog sale item, which I sat on for four days before purchasing (in which case it could have been sold). And even then, I only bought it because I've been searching for Eve to no avail and the value made sense to me (1 shade I don't like, all perm shadows were ones I had on my "To Buy" list.

  So I don't think it was being super impulsive that got me, I think it's the shock from buying absolutely nothing to making 5 different purchases in the span of two days? And I just tallied everything up and I spent about $140 in 48 hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It doesn't seem like that much when it's split up into all these different purchases D: Idk, I just feel like I'm slipping up after such a great start and I don't want to fail. -sighs- Anyone ever have an experience like this, where the logic is just like, "I'm already making one order, I might as well go and order everything else I've been wanting while I'm at it?"


*/essay /mywholelifestory*
  Sorry y'all, I get a little verbose sometimes lolol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to everyone who has managed to stick to their goals, and to those of us who might not have but are trying to get back on track. Also thanks for all the great advice, uplifting talk, and inspirational blog posts/YT videos. They've been extremely helpful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lastly, many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you, Alysse. So sorry for your losses and I hope that things get brighter for you from here on out <3


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 5, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 

 

@Maris Crane It's not silly at all.. I get like that too sometimes. Do you really need more palettes though? Or more foundation? Or a contour palette that you said yourself that you don't need?  Maybe you could take a friend in with you and tell them you're only allowed to buy your one replacement item. You could also give them cash and tell them what to get so you don't have to go into the store if you're really worried about it. Keep focused on your goals! The buzz of a new shiny thing is nothing compared to the boost in your self-esteem that you get from succeeding at something. Let us know how it goes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Thanks, veronika! We'll see how I do tomorrow - thankfully, there's nothing I need besides the serum (so I don't qualify for the 20x the Points on $125 at Murale!) and I really don't need any more makeup!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yo peeps, I'm in Paris! Not all that fussed on the French beauty stuff now I'm here, so only bought some face wipes which I needed and then an embryolisse sun cream you can't get in uk, sadly it's got the consistency of a sun cream so that's useless for my face but at least it was only 9 euro and my little sisters can use it in summer. Off to chanel and a cat cafe tomorrow!


----------



## ellemarie (Feb 6, 2015)

I've done really well aside from a sample/clearance sale that was going to be my exception anyway. I got a bottle of Bulgari Omnia Crystalline for $28 (retails for $65), two Lipstick Queen lipsticks for $7 each, and a roll of Real Techniques brushes for $5.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 7, 2015)

Tomorrow will be 4 weeks without any cosmetics purchases! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I'm not lemming for anything so I'm going to try to keep this streak going as long as I can!


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 7, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Tomorrow will be 4 weeks without any cosmetics purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on! Why would you want to stop on a streak like that?!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 7, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Tomorrow will be 4 weeks without any cosmetics purchases! :dancin:  And I'm not lemming for anything so I'm going to try to keep this streak going as long as I can!


  :cheer:


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 7, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Right on! Why would you want to stop on a streak like that?!
> 
> Thanks! I definitely don't! I think my longest streak last year was 40-something. I wanted to go longer but then I caved.. no caving this time! I would love to get to 2.. maybe 3 months.. baby steps though.
> 
> ...


----------



## kanne (Feb 7, 2015)

I've been shopping my stash quite a bit lately and loving it! Today I thought I'd share a little FOTD with you guys. I basically tried to recreate one of my favourite campaign looks of all time which is the MAC Prolongwear September 2013 (I can't believe it was that long ago!). I always thought I'd have to go and buy all these extra colours, but I had everything I needed! 

  Clinique Moisture Surge CC cream in Very Light
  L'Oreal True Match Concealer in Vanilla
  MAC paintpot in Quite Natural 
  NARS Cambodia eyeshadow (I wish this wasn't so pigmented!)
  MAC Cranberry eyeshadow
  Bobbi Brown Antique Rose eyeshadow
  MAC Unflappable eyeshadow
  MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
  L'Oreal False Lash Architect 
  NARS Light Reflecting Setting Powder in Translucent Crystal (loose)
  MAC Bronzer in Golden
  NARS Blush in Sex Appeal
  Hourglass Femme Nude in Nude Number 3


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 7, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Tomorrow will be 4 weeks without any cosmetics purchases! :dancin:  And I'm not lemming for anything so I'm going to try to keep this streak going as long as I can!


 Way to go! Keep it up!


----------



## ramarose (Feb 7, 2015)

I need some more at home hobbies... I'm not shopping until Cinderella comes out & I've stayed true to that (only a week.. lol!) but it's just so tempting when I'm bored. I get kind of bummed out if I'm not occupied and shopping always cheers me up. Thinking I need to start doing yoga at home again haha


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 7, 2015)

ramarose said:


> I need some more at home hobbies... I'm not shopping until Cinderella comes out & I've stayed true to that (only a week.. lol!) but it's just so tempting when I'm bored. I get kind of bummed out if I'm not occupied and shopping always cheers me up. Thinking I need to start doing yoga at home again haha


  I need this too! I want to start writing again but that requires an idea. I've had "writer's block" for way too long. I've thought about taking up knitting or crocheting.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey Ladies! Just wanting to check in.  Still going strong on my no buy - good for you too @veronikawithak! Keep up that streak girl!

  I've been getting rid of stuff like there's no tomorrow.  I make sure I depot my MAC and put the depots into a little baggie.  I'm giving them to my co-worker who has two daughters and apparently her daughters and her daughters friends were thrilled with the last haul.  I'm doing really well with getting rid of things even if they are new or haven't been used heaps, something that I struggled with before.  I'm swatching like crazy too.  

  It all feels so good.  I put on makeup every day now, whereas before I would get overwhelmed and skip days.  I feel lucky that I have no urge yet to buy anything.  I did pick up my free bday gift from Sephora, my only influx of makeup this year (as long as no one buys me some for gifts?  not that I'm asking anyone in my family for that...I've been asking for wine or movie tickets as we're doing our year of know/no... lol).    

  Baby steps ladies!  We are in this together!  Life is good!!!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Feb 8, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Yo peeps, I'm in Paris! Not all that fussed on the French beauty stuff now I'm here, so only bought some face wipes which I needed and then an embryolisse sun cream you can't get in uk, sadly it's got the consistency of a sun cream so that's useless for my face but at least it was only 9 euro and my little sisters can use it in summer. Off to chanel and a cat cafe tomorrow!


  What is a cat cafe??  Do people take their cats to lunch with them?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Feb 8, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Tomorrow will be 4 weeks without any cosmetics purchases! :dancin:  And I'm not lemming for anything so I'm going to try to keep this streak going as long as I can!


  That's great!  That's how I managed to quit smoking.  I never could pick a day and say "I'll never smoke again."  I just finished a pack and then saw how long I could go before I bought more.  That was years ago. I'm glad to hear that it's all going so well for you!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Feb 8, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Ladies! Just wanting to check in.  Still going strong on my no buy - good for you too @veronikawithak ! Keep up that streak girl!  I've been getting rid of stuff like there's no tomorrow.  I make sure I depot my MAC and put the depots into a little baggie.  I'm giving them to my co-worker who has two daughters and apparently her daughters and her daughters friends were thrilled with the last haul.  I'm doing really well with getting rid of things even if they are new or haven't been used heaps, something that I struggled with before.  I'm swatching like crazy too.    It all feels so good.  I put on makeup every day now, whereas before I would get overwhelmed and skip days.  I feel lucky that I have no urge yet to buy anything.  I did pick up my free bday gift from Sephora, my only influx of makeup this year (as long as no one buys me some for gifts?  not that I'm asking anyone in my family for that...I've been asking for wine or movie tickets as we're doing our year of know/no... lol).      Baby steps ladies!  We are in this together!  Life is good!!!!


  Glad to hear that things are going so well. Getting rid of things is kind of addictive, isn't it?  I've been getting rid of back up make up and clothes that don't fit anymore.  Some clothes are hard to get rid of, but mostly it feels good.  I like the idea of having less stuff but really liking what I do have.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 8, 2015)

burghchick said:


> What is a cat cafe??  Do people take their cats to lunch with them?


  No it's a cafe full of cats!  Most of them were sleeping but a few were up and about and wanting to play, one that looks like my cat Tog jumped up on me and slept on my lap for over an hour!  It's was a nice and chilled atmosphere


----------



## DarylandCarole (Feb 8, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > What is a cat cafe??  Do people take their cats to lunch with them?
> ...


  How cool! What a great idea.  Do you know if the cats live there?  That would be a great thing to do with homeless kitties as long as they all got along.  How sweet that the one who looks like your cat slept in your lap.  *writing this on my list of things to do in Paris when I finally get there*


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 8, 2015)

burghchick said:


> How cool! What a great idea.  Do you know if the cats live there?  That would be a great thing to do with homeless kitties as long as they all got along.  How sweet that the one who looks like your cat slept in your lap.  *writing this on my list of things to do in Paris when I finally get there*


  Yes they all live there, some were rescue cats, some feral, and they save some of the profits of the cafe for each cat when they 'retire' them from the cafe 





  Saw this, I can't read French though lol I just wanted to know what my little friend was called - idylle!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Feb 8, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > How cool! What a great idea.  Do you know if the cats live there?  That would be a great thing to do with homeless kitties as long as they all got along.  How sweet that the one who looks like your cat slept in your lap.  *writing this on my list of things to do in Paris when I finally get there*
> ...


  I LOVE this! I had never heard of a cat cafe before. Now I'll have to search for them in the U.S.  If we don't have any, we should! Have a great time in Paris and post more pics if u can.


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 8, 2015)

Soooo i've been ok these past few month I purchase some skin care and one brush to add up 75$ for free shipping at sephora for Jan and Feb. Right now no big lemming, just want to reduce my credit card to the max before the due date of baby number 2. My hubby told me he could pay off my cc dept but I do not want to ''owe'' him, a girl have her pride! And if he pay up my cc I just won't learn and if a go back not paying my balance every month he will be mad! So what help? reading, for people reading french this article was kind of good therapy.  
  http://affaires.lapresse.ca/finances-personnelles/planification-financiere/201409/09/01-4798542-comment-dompter-ses-dettes.php

  I'm not that bad i'm putting more then 10% of my income in some sort of saving, RESP found, pension plan etc, but still I do not want to go in my saving account to pay up what look like a really  little balance on my credit card. Anyway just hope my return on my income taxe will be enough to cover it.
  good luck girls!!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 8, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Ladies! Just wanting to check in.  Still going strong on my no buy - good for you too @veronikawithak ! Keep up that streak girl!  I've been getting rid of stuff like there's no tomorrow.  I make sure I depot my MAC and put the depots into a little baggie.  I'm giving them to my co-worker who has two daughters and apparently her daughters and her daughters friends were thrilled with the last haul.  I'm doing really well with getting rid of things even if they are new or haven't been used heaps, something that I struggled with before.  I'm swatching like crazy too.    It all feels so good.  I put on makeup every day now, whereas before I would get overwhelmed and skip days.  I feel lucky that I have no urge yet to buy anything.  I did pick up my free bday gift from Sephora, my only influx of makeup this year (as long as no one buys me some for gifts?  not that I'm asking anyone in my family for that...I've been asking for wine or movie tickets as we're doing our year of know/no... lol).      Baby steps ladies!  We are in this together!  Life is good!!!!


 Glad it's going well. Nice to pass on the empties too!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 8, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Saw this, I can't read French though lol I just wanted to know what my little friend was called - idylle!


  Some translation, courtesy of my leftover French knowledge from high school and some help from Google Translate...  





> *Lovely* Born April 20, 2013  She arrived with her mama Saha. Very joyous, she is excited for a bit of plastic.  Suspicious on arrival, she now feels at home. You will see her browse the restaurant with assurance.  * * *  *Pattenrond* Born April 1, 2013  This cat was threatened with euthanasia when we found him.  Hard to believe when you see all the love he has to give. As pack leader, he inspects the cafe from top to bottom and follows us everywhere to watch what we do. It will sit on your lap to prove that he is at home and he sits where he wants! You will of course be obliged to be _laisser faire_...  * * *  *Idylle* Born December 1, 2012  This small tortoiseshell is the most timid of the group.  She took refuge in a cave.  The more time passes, the more she feels at ease.  She* happens to exercise her talent at the piano. If you see any scratches on the bench, look no further, this is the culprit.  _* for some reason the article started to refer to Idylle as "he", and not "she", here. I'm assuming it was a typo._  * * *  *Salem* Born May 1, 2013  This little [cat] was found in a lobby.  He cannot stand solitude and, even less, silence.  He is the happiest of cats among us!


  Meanwhile, no FOTD from me today. Aunt Flow hates me, especially on day two.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 8, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Glad it's going well. Nice to pass on the empties too!


  Whoops! lol!  I guessed I mistated - I'm giving away the products, but keeping the empty depots for B2M eventually.  Right now I have enough for three products!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 9, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Whoops! lol!  I guessed I mistated - I'm giving away the products, but keeping the empty depots for B2M eventually.  Right now I have enough for three products!!! :flower:


 Ah gotcha! Still nice!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 9, 2015)

Went to the Mac store on champs élysées the other day, they had a model with the red collection on she looked amazing!  Swatched the give me fire eyeshadow I thought I'd like, to me it didn't seem that pink, more like a beige with like actual chunks of glitter in!? I dunno seemed gritty to me - skip!   I actually ran out of my msfn whilst in Paris so that was a purchase I hadn't expected to factor in for my holiday but luckily the charges to use my card abroad aren't too bad - ran out of cash days ago it's so expensive just to breathe the congested air in Paris lol!


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 9, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Went to the Mac store on champs élysées the other day, they had a model with the red collection on she looked amazing!  Swatched the give me fire eyeshadow I thought I'd like, to me it didn't seem that pink, more like a beige with like actual chunks of glitter in!? I dunno seemed gritty to me - skip!   I actually ran out of my msfn whilst in Paris so that was a purchase I hadn't expected to factor in for my holiday but luckily the charges to use my card abroad aren't too bad - ran out of cash days ago it's so expensive just to breathe the congested air in Paris lol!


 oh Paris is sooo expensive! I was there in 2013 and back then, I was all about buying Urban Decay stuff  (UD hasn't been available here until last summer ). Yay for skipping that eyeshadow! I really enjoyed Paris, especially the Louvre  (I'm a history lover so it was like Disneyland for me, lol)... and Laduree Macarons...most delicious dessert on earth!  Have fun!


----------



## Elba (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey ladies, I've been shopping my stash lately and today I rediscovered this little palette:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was my first mac palette, got it off ebay when I first started to get into makeup. For a long time, my go to look was the beige shade all over the lid, the bronze in crease and the dark brown as liner. I recreated the look today and I still think it's lovely. Easy, no fuss, quick. The shades are really buttery and almost blend themselves.   Anyways, there's not really a point to this post, just wanted to share.


----------



## treasuremymac (Feb 10, 2015)

Elba said:


> Anyways, there's not really a point to this post, just wanted to share.


Its always nice to find hidden gems that remind you of your start in makeup. I still have a few of mine from when I was 18 :0 just to remind me of how far I've come! LOL
  I used to rock this amazingly rad (or at least I thought so!) silver cream stick eyeshadow by loreal and then use black liner to create a simple line and top it off with mascara and generously apply maybelline wetshine diamonds lipstick in a tacky light pink with silver reflects to my lips. The early 2000s were a great time for bad makeup (Im sure we can thank the JLow, Britney Spears a la "oops I did it again" and Christina Aguilera)


----------



## ramarose (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm trying to get back into using colored eyeshadow again. In my mind it's just less quick than my go to neutral look, but it's such a waste! I wore some purples today and it took about the same amount of time and is still appropriate for work. Yay to re exploring my collection!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 11, 2015)

Had a little play with my makeup yesterday. Results are on my Instagram (username in signature). It's a slight twist on a tutorial look by Karima from Shameless Fripperies (her "Little Black Dress of Makeup" look, which is pretty much a classic smoky eye).  Products used... * Benefit The POREfessional * NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * Maybelline Brow Drama brow gel - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny (discontinued; all over lid) * MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (crease/transition colour) * MAC Eyeshadow - Brun (initial lid colour) * Urban Decay Smoked Palette - Backdoor (switched to this as it's more pigmented than Brun) * Makeup Geek eyeshadows - Corrupt (outer corner) and Rockstar (inner corner) * Urban Decay 24/7 Double-ended Eye Pencil - Zero/Whiskey (Zero on lashlines, Whiskey in lower waterline) * Urban Decay 24/7 Eye Pencil - Perversion (upper waterline) * Marc Jacobs O!Mega Volume mascara - Blaquer * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blushes - mix of Next to Skin and Taupe (contour) * NARS Blush - Sex Appeal * Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette - Bootycall (cheek highlight) * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## jennyap (Feb 12, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *shellygrrl* 



Had a little play with my makeup yesterday. Results are on my Instagram (username in signature). It's a slight twist on a tutorial look by Karima from Shameless Fripperies (her "Little Black Dress of Makeup" look, which is pretty much a classic smoky eye).

Products used...
* Benefit The POREfessional
* NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - Siberia
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* OCC Skin Conceal - Y1
* Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent
* Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown
* Maybelline Brow Drama brow gel - Clear
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Painterly
* Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny (discontinued; all over lid)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (crease/transition colour)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Brun (initial lid colour)
* Urban Decay Smoked Palette - Backdoor (switched to this as it's more pigmented than Brun)
* Makeup Geek eyeshadows - Corrupt (outer corner) and Rockstar (inner corner)
* Urban Decay 24/7 Double-ended Eye Pencil - Zero/Whiskey (Zero on lashlines, Whiskey in lower waterline)
* Urban Decay 24/7 Eye Pencil - Perversion (upper waterline)
* Marc Jacobs O!Mega Volume mascara - Blaquer
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black
* MAC Blushes - mix of Next to Skin and Taupe (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette - Bootycall (cheek highlight)
* MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


  I snuck a peek - gorgeous! I'm always so impressed how many products you manage to use too.  I've been on a pigment kick this week - I have quite a few (all minis from holiday collections) and barely ever use them. Some I've still not done more than swatch. I used Tan (for the first time) two days in a row, I liked it that much.  My look today: Dior Hydralife BB Creme Nars Light Reflecting Powder - loose Urban Decay Primer Potion MAC Pigment - Just Before Dawn (lid) MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (crease/transition) MAC Eyeshadow - Bisque (below brow) MAC Eyeshadow - Shroom (inner corner) By Terry Crayon Khol - Bronze Generation (lower waterline) Lancome Hypnose mascara MAC Blush - Easy Manner Guerlain Rouge G lipstick - Gladys  The eyeliner is new to me (gift) and supposedly waterline safe, but I have some mild irritation so I won't be using it there again.


----------



## treasuremymac (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's the TLR version:

  Hopelessly attached to makeup but need to sell it and stop overspending on items I wont end up using. Finds herself buying new stuff even though she committed herself to a low-buy plan. Anyone else struggling?

  Long version:

  I'm hoping someone on here can give me some advice or moral support even though I've never met anyone off this site but everyone on here seems pretty supportive and cool so here goes!

  So right after convincing myself that I was going on a low-buy plan and limiting myself to TWO items per MAC release (and other items in general), I "relapsed." I caved into the Toledo collection and bought four of the lipsticks and two lipglasses. And the worst part is they are sitting there in my makeup drawer...havent tried them yet. I have every intention but I have so much makeup (a drawer full of stuff in addition to whats on my vanity) and Im struggling to figure out how it got this way. I've never been a makeup hoarder and love love love makeup...Id much rather spend a friday night playing with makeup and giving make-overs to friends but what I own now seems a bit much for me. Ive always been pretty conservative with how much makeup I own and never excessive so I dont know how to explain this change. Im not by any means excessive like some ppl in those youtube videos that have full drawers full of stuff (not that its bad...just not my thing).

  Ive always gotten by with no more than two small makeup bags full of items. Maybe one of each product and a few extra lipstick colors for variety. Now I find myself with multiples of certain palettes (backups bc you know ...its SOOO easy to use up an eyeshadow palette, lol!), some collectors items (I blame MAC for this!), things I bought on sale bc sale prices are very rare! (lol, thanks Sephora!)..anyway you can probably sense my sarcasm from a mile away...the point is I somehow convinced myself I needed all of this and most of it hasnt been used at all or regularly.

  Its also a struggle because Im planning a move (dont like the area I live in and need a change of pace) so Im furiously de-stashing but find myself still looking at new makeup online or on IG and longing to have more. I also feel a since of "attachment" to some of my makeup and am struggling to sell it even though its just a material possession...

  Sorry for the rant...Im hoping someone can identify with this problem and give me some guidance. It helps to know there are others going through this now or perhaps before. If you have or are currently dealing with this problem, how did you "cope" lol!

  Thanks everyone!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 12, 2015)

When do you think this change in your beauty buying habits started? If you can work that out, you can determine what your triggers are and how to proceed from there.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 12, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Here's the TLR version:  Hopelessly attached to makeup but need to sell it and stop overspending on items I wont end up using. Finds herself buying new stuff even though she committed herself to a low-buy plan. Anyone else struggling?  Long version:  I'm hoping someone on here can give me some advice or moral support even though I've never met anyone off this site but everyone on here seems pretty supportive and cool so here goes!  So right after convincing myself that I was going on a low-buy plan and limiting myself to TWO items per MAC release (and other items in general), I "relapsed." I caved into the Toledo collection and bought four of the lipsticks and two lipglasses. And the worst part is they are sitting there in my makeup drawer...havent tried them yet. I have every intention but I have so much makeup (a drawer full of stuff in addition to whats on my vanity) and Im struggling to figure out how it got this way. I've never been a makeup hoarder and love love love makeup...Id much rather spend a friday night playing with makeup and giving make-overs to friends but what I own now seems a bit much for me. Ive always been pretty conservative with how much makeup I own and never excessive so I dont know how to explain this change. Im not by any means excessive like some ppl in those youtube videos that have full drawers full of stuff (not that its bad...just not my thing).  Ive always gotten by with no more than two small makeup bags full of items. Maybe one of each product and a few extra lipstick colors for variety. Now I find myself with multiples of certain palettes (backups bc you know ...its SOOO easy to use up an eyeshadow palette, lol!), some collectors items (I blame MAC for this!), things I bought on sale bc sale prices are very rare! (lol, thanks Sephora!)..anyway you can probably sense my sarcasm from a mile away...the point is I somehow convinced myself I needed all of this and most of it hasnt been used at all or regularly.  Its also a struggle because Im planning a move (dont like the area I live in and need a change of pace) so Im furiously de-stashing but find myself still looking at new makeup online or on IG and longing to have more. I also feel a since of "attachment" to some of my makeup and am struggling to sell it even though its just a material possession...  Sorry for the rant...Im hoping someone can identify with this problem and give me some guidance. It helps to know there are others going through this now or perhaps before. If you have or are currently dealing with this problem, how did you "cope" lol!  Thanks everyone!


  I agree with Shelly. Find your triggers that make you want to spend the money.   For me it can be having a rough day at work, having a fight with friends or family, anything that makes me upset basically. For me, personally, it is a daily struggle to not buy things I don't need. I am doing a lot better, but it takes time. We all slide sometimes.   I would also recommend putting down all of your makeup into an inventory so you can really see how much you have. That was a huge wakeup call for me and really helped me to think before purchasing.   You can do this. :frenz:


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 13, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I agree with Shelly. Find your triggers that make you want to spend the money.   For me it can be having a rough day at work, having a fight with friends or family, anything that makes me upset basically. For me, personally, it is a daily struggle to not buy things I don't need. I am doing a lot better, but it takes time. We all slide sometimes.   I would also recommend putting down all of your makeup into an inventory so you can really see how much you have. That was a huge wakeup call for me and really helped me to think before purchasing.   You can do this. :frenz:


  I also agree. But most of us here have been in simular situations, so I'm sure you can do this, too!  Yestetday I went to my Mac counter to buy the new VG lipglass. Still unsure about the lipstick, though. It's really pretty but I still kept two hot pink lipsticks  (purged the others) so I think I'll see how often I wear them. If I used them more often, I'd justify purchasing the VG lippie. Luckily, there's no need to hurry. I also got Twig lipstick bringing my empties B2M. Also tried Kinda Sexy because it's supposed to be similar to Oxblood from the current collection. Well, it was looking good, but quite unusual in comparison to lip colors I normally wear. So maybe I won't really be able to rock this kinda color. It did not look totally off, but neither amazing. Might skip Oxblood then!*yay*


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi @treasuremymac! Welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We have ALL been there! Kudos to you for recognizing that your purchasing is no longer making you happy. That's a big step in itself, and even just being open to change is a start. It's a long road back up.. but I can say from experience that with some dedication and commitment you WILL get to a point you're happy with. It just takes time and being truly honest with yourself!

  I personally try to keep all of these things in mind about my makeup purchasing habits:



Be ready to change. This is #1! If you're not truly ready to commit to a lifestyle shift, you'll end up making up all kinds of excuses for yourself. Been there. 	
Set concrete goals, and maybe an item limit or beauty budget. Stick to it! Pretty self-explanatory, and doing some of the other things below will help with the motivation to stay on track. 	
Forgive yourself for slipping up, but then re-commit to your goals. Mistakes happen.. MAC's summer collection last year I just went absolutely crazy and bought waaay too many items. But after that I re-evaluated what I was doing (and WHY it didn't work - this is key!), made the necessary changes, and really made some great progress after that. 	
Think about your motivation. Why do you want to do this? Every time you shop for makeup, think about whether buying that item will bring you closer to your goals.. or further away. 	
Confront your feelings, don't self-medicate with shopping. This was HUGE for me.. once I stopped using purchasing things as a crutch to deal with stress or sadness or loneliness, I was able to actually feel the emotions I was trying to avoid. We're pressured by social media and advertising to feel positive things all of the time.. but the reality is that humans are emotional and when we accept that we can just go with it! Once you deal with the underlying feelings, you can work on those instead of delaying the problem with spending. 	
Remember makeup is a consumable, NOT a collectible. Most contain antibacterial agents and preservatives but those eventually start to break down - leaving your products open to all kinds of bacterial colonies. Makeup is not worth the health of your eyes or skin. No matter how much companies try to dress up the packaging to make it look like a collector's item, as soon as you purchase that item it starts to lose its value and eventually expires. Don't rely on the idea of being able to sell something later, you often end up losing money on makeup items. 	
Your material possessions are not an extension of your personality. They're just inanimate objects. Advertising does an amazing job of subtly making us feel inadequate so we buy the product to fulfill some idealized version of ourselves. That new pink lipstick will not make your lips any fuller or more luscious than the last pink lipstick you just bought. Nor will it make you better at applying makeup. Practice will make you better at applying makeup. Think about what you're getting out of buying makeup, then try to create that feeling in a more healthy way! 	
Get rid of the temptation. Willpower is a muscle, and eventually it will get tired. Unsubscribe from mailing lists, collection threads.. avoid walking past stores. Don't set yourself up for failure by exposing yourself to all of these opportunities to buy. Once you're really solid in your low buy and have made progress, you can slowly add these back in and see how you do. 	
Add in inspirational content - instead of watching hauls on YouTube, search for Project Pan or declutter videos. Watch channels that have a realistic amount of makeup instead of drawers and drawers and drawers full. Shift your focus to tutorials and try to create looks using items you already own. 	
Make yourself accountable. Find a friend to go on a low buy with, post updates in this thread, keep track of how you're doing so you can stay motivated. 	
Watch out for dupes. Nobody will notice the specific shade of blush you're wearing. There's only so many shades and once they're on your skin the differences tend to be even more minimal. 	
Wear your favorite things every day instead of saving them for special occasions. Get rid of the sub-par formulas and focus on things that you really love so you can get as much joy out of your stash as you can. This will help you feel like you have everything you need, rather than pushing you to go out and purchase more. 	
Find other coping mechanisms. Do things to help yourself feel good that don't involve purchasing anything. Take baths, read a book, learn how to do something new, talk to a friend. Whatever works for you. Hobbies are great. I love taking classes that get me doing something physical because they're challenging, social, and they make me feel good about myself in a natural way - endorphins and confidence! 	
Spend money on experiences rather than possessions. A vacation and the memories of it will bring you much more joy overall than a piece of makeup sitting in a drawer. If you add up all of those $20 purchases you might be surprised to learn that you could have taken a couple of great trips instead. I enjoyed the book The Myths of Happiness by Sonja Lyubomirsky which explains why a lot of people are ultimately disappointed by our purchases of even big items like houses or vehicles. 	
Be realistic with yourself about how much you own and how much it cost. This might not be for everyone, but I keep an updated inventory of exactly how many products I own and how much everything cost. It's one of those things where you look at everything organized in a drawer and it doesn't seem like much but it's really hundreds of items or thousands of dollars. It can help to know the numbers so that in a store you can remember that you already have multiple lipsticks in a certain color and don't need any more. Maybe create an ideal inventory of the numbers you'd like to have, and work towards it. 	
Similar to the last point, be realistic about how long makeup takes to use up. One lipstick can last you a few months even if you reapply every day.. Multiply that by how many you have and you easily could have stock for 5, 10, 20 years. I watch a YouTuber named Amber F and she used her Naked palette for an entire year and just barely finished it using it pretty much every day.. Which means backups are usually a bad idea! By the time you actually finish something, there will definitely be a bunch of new things that are even better. Formulas get better all the time, so you don't want to feel stuck using older products. Now add in the part about expiration.. It never feels good to be throwing out a bunch of barely used makeup that smells off or doesn't perform well anymore, just because you had so much to use that you never got to it. 	
HAVE FUN with it.. you're never going to fully stick to something until you're ready, committed, motivated, and excited! Figure out a way to challenge yourself and still have fun with makeup as a hobby but not as an unhealthy obsession. 
 
  I hope you found a couple of these points helpful. Remember that this is YOUR journey and only you can decide what your goals are and how you can best reach them. This is such a personal thing, and what works for some people might not work for you. So choose which tips from everyone speak to you the most, and try to keep those in mind. I'm looking forward to seeing your progress this year! Wishing you all the best! Make sure you keep us updated on how you're doing.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 14, 2015)

@veronikawithak oh wow, what a brilliant summary of this whole thread  (and the 2014 one). I'm gonna save/print this post so I got a motivational text at hand in moments of weakness. I'm on my phone so I cannot create those cool desktop version emojis at the moment, just imagine me inserting  a lot of cheering/thanks emojis now.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 14, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> I'm on my phone so I cannot create those cool desktop version emojis at the moment, just imagine me inserting a lot of cheering/thanks emojis now.


 @Buffy89 Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're such a sweetheart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think it's important to keep in mind all of the little steps we've taken to get here. I remember really getting into purchasing makeup in the summer of 2012 and in less than a year I'd accumulated way too much and just felt guilty and sick about everything I'd wasted my money on. The last 8 months of 2013 I pretty much stopped altogether and thought I had kicked the habit. But then I got back into Specktra and the MAC collections and new things coming out at Sephora pulled me back in all over again! That was so disappointing and frustrating. In 2014 I got to Rouge at Sephora and I don't even want to know what I spent at MAC but it was probably at least as much. The last 6 months of 2014 were a lot better for me.. but I still spent more than I would have liked trying out some new natural brands.

  In 2015 I've really made progress so far. I've only purchased two pieces of makeup ($95 total): a Buxom High Pigment Lip Pencil and the Hourglass Exposure eyeshadow palette. I haven't bought any cosmetics for almost 5 weeks now. I still have some areas of spending that I'm working on - I spent $200 on perfume oils in January-February and $150 on other products for hair, home, and bath & body. I usually place larger orders every few months or so to save on shipping and I used Christmas and birthday $ to cover some of it so I didn't go over my monthly 5 item limit. However, I still want to make sure I'm being careful about my purchases so I don't get obsessed with something new and give myself another setback! I just have to keep in mind everything that we've all learned over the past couple of years and put it to good use. It's easy to think about the most recent slip and get discouraged, but overall we've come so far together and this year will be a testament to that. Since 2012 I've completely changed my buying habits towards clothing, accessories, shoes and I think I've also finally got cosmetics under control. This year I'm going to work on staying stable with cosmetics and start focusing on fragrances (BPAL and BPTP have been a blessing and a curse since September!) and food. I'd really like to start making more lunches at home and spending less on snacks.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm still at two makeup purchases for the year as well. I've got a few other bits - I get a really cute subscription box currently which is a mix of beauty and other items. It's been a really fun way of getting a regular parcel of new goodies without spending much money. No guilt if I try the products a couple of times then decide I don't like them either. The next one will be my sixth and I think that will be my last, else I'll start to accumulate too much (and with beauty stuff, I can see it getting repetitive after a while).   Went shopping for a few things today, bought 3 items of clothing and a pair of headphones. Got a spring coat - my current one doesn't have a hood, and this does, so a nice upgrade. Also a pair of trousers and a cardigan for work - both will replace current items that are looking a bit worn or just not my favourite, so 3 in 3 out. The headphones I bought are also a replacement, I'd been using the ones that came with my phone for years, but they barely work any more. With not having bought much else this year, I was able to spend the money to buy a much better quality pair. I use them pretty much every day, so it's a worthwhile investment.   All told, I'm really happy with how this year has started out


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 14, 2015)

No new purchases yet. I think this has to do with my weight loss. I have to get all new clothes so all my money that's left over is being eaten up by clothing.  I did almost spend some money on NARS products but I decided to wait till my birthday to buy new beauty items. I've never done huge haul before so I want to do one this year if I can.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 15, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> @Buffy89  Thank you! :frenz:  You're such a sweetheart. :bouquet:   I think it's important to keep in mind all of the little steps we've taken to get here. I remember really getting into purchasing makeup in the summer of 2012 and in less than a year I'd accumulated way too much and just felt guilty and sick about everything I'd wasted my money on. The last 8 months of 2013 I pretty much stopped altogether and thought I had kicked the habit. But then I got back into Specktra and the MAC collections and new things coming out at Sephora pulled me back in all over again! That was so disappointing and frustrating. In 2014 I got to Rouge at Sephora and I don't even want to know what I spent at MAC but it was probably at least as much. The last 6 months of 2014 were a lot better for me.. but I still spent more than I would have liked trying out some new natural brands.  In 2015 I've really made progress so far. I've only purchased two pieces of makeup ($95 total): a Buxom High Pigment Lip Pencil and the Hourglass Exposure eyeshadow palette. I haven't bought any cosmetics for almost 5 weeks now. I still have some areas of spending that I'm working on - I spent $200 on perfume oils in January-February and $150 on other products for hair, home, and bath & body. I usually place larger orders every few months or so to save on shipping and I used Christmas and birthday $ to cover some of it so I didn't go over my monthly 5 item limit. However, I still want to make sure I'm being careful about my purchases so I don't get obsessed with something new and give myself another setback! I just have to keep in mind everything that we've all learned over the past couple of years and put it to good use. It's easy to think about the most recent slip and get discouraged, but overall we've come so far together and this year will be a testament to that. Since 2012 I've completely changed my buying habits towards clothing, accessories, shoes and I think I've also finally got cosmetics under control. This year I'm going to work on staying stable with cosmetics and start focusing on fragrances (BPAL and BPTP have been a blessing and a curse since September!) and food. I'd really like to start making more lunches at home and spending less on snacks.


  Awww, you're welcome   Well, my worst phase was around spring to fall 2014, and at the moment I think I'm doing all right, but there's always a need for even more improvement. Just as you say, one could prepare lunch at home  (I'm still spending too much on coffee). I recently purchased a cappuccino creamer kinda thing so I can make lattes at home and enjoy them and take some time/have a break instead of having those takeaway ones in a hurry while walking somewhere. My clothes shopping habits have also improved. On my shopping spree this week which had been planned for a long time, I only purchased two blouses, a top and a cardigan, plus two pj pants. I had imagined to buy way more stuff, but I'm not dissatisfied about this  (in contrast to former times). Still need to purge some old items, though.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 15, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> No new purchases yet. *I think this has to do with my weight loss. *I have to get all new clothes so all my money that's left over is being eaten up by clothing.  I did almost spend some money on NARS products but I decided to wait till my birthday to buy new beauty items. I've never done huge haul before so I want to do one this year if I can.


  Congrats on the weight loss; especially just after and with the holidays! 

  Anyone else stocking up on half-price candy today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  AND... still shopping my stash. I did an all French brand FOTD today in honour of my recent purchase, apart from a few things I really couldn't : 

  Bioderma Sensibio AR cream & Maybelline Baby Skin on my nose
  Armani Master Corrector No. 1
  Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua, 10 Beige
  Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage SC-1 
  NARS Penny Lane cream blush 
  Guerlain 01 Blondes Terracotta Bronzer & Laura Mercier Baked Highlight mini in 01 Highlight
  Essence I<3Stage eye base 
  MAC Blanc Type for a base, Malt to start out in crease, & Moleskin to blend out Fez
  NARS Nepal on lid; Abyssinia on brow and in tear duct; Fez in outer corners (I saw some FOTDs with the NARS Pleasures of Paris and I have the Singles) 
  Physician's Formula liquid liner in Black winged 
  Hard Candy Lite Brite concealer under the eyes with ELF Tone Correcting Powder in Cool under eyes
  Makeup Forever AquaEyes #23L in lower waterline 
  Bourjois Loose Powder in Rose to set foundation 
  Benefit Brow-Zings! in 01 Light
  Chanel RCS lipstick in Secret


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 15, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> Congrats on the weight loss; especially just after and with the holidays!
> 
> Anyone else stocking up on half-price candy today?
> 
> ...


  Thank you!  I do have something to report though. I pre-ordered Benefit's Roller Lash mascara. It's not a  huge purchase but it counts for something. I've seen a lot of good reviews on it. They're Real is my HG mascara too so I know I'm going to love it.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 16, 2015)

@veronikawithak great post! As @Buffy89 said you really hit the nail on the head!  I'm doing well. Taking small victories as they come. The last time I bought from Sephora was right after the holidays for gift cards. Since then I've purchased some skin care and hair care items. I ran out of moisturizer, shampoo, and conditioner... Everything at the same time :sigh:  Makeup wise I've purchased Charlotte Tilbury sculpt and glow palette and made an order for the ColorPop blushes. Both of those things I had thought about for a long time before actually committing. I'd really like March to be a no buy, but I'm going to run out of my face wash and I buy it from Sephora, I'm nervous of the temptation. I'm going to see if a trusted friend will come in with me and make sure I don't go crazy. For April I am going to IMATS so I'm taking "x" amount of cash and once its gone, its gone. I'm hoping to invest in some Hakuhodo brushes there.   Hope you all are doing well!!! :hug:


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yo peeps! Been back from my Paris jaunt nearly a week, I thought about doing a blogpost on my purchases but I don't think 'haul' type posts are all that healthy a projection for me right now, so I'll probably just put up reviews and such on my new things if I eventually feel like doing so.  As for my holiday pics, theres some on my Instagram kerryjane88 if you can sift through pictures of my cats and half of my face haha  give me an add if you wana be insta pals!  In terms of processing what stuff I did bring back from Paris, I haven't done that yet, so I've got to break out the inventory and sort it out. I know I'm still doing well as I have a lot to cross off as I did a big purge before I left for my holiday.  I only let a few low cost products (under ten euros) come home with me that were purely impulse buys, the rest were iconic things I'd wanted specifically like a diptyque candle and chanel coco mademoiselle from the original stores. Makeup wise I got two chanel rouge cocos, one nude and one red, with a nude lip liner that I sorely needed!  I barely took any skincare or makeup away with me as I figured I'd be buying a few bits, but I ended up not being all that fussed with most of the French beauty stuff. A lot of it is hype right, and I'm still liking more organic skincare stuff anyway.  Well being away made my skin act up, my eczema act up, it made me realise that my beauty focus is to take care of myself and be happy in my body and mind   I took my Marc Jacobs Lolita palette away as my only eyeshadows (was so hard to leave Mac kid and wedge at home!) and I hadn't noticed before, but every single colour creased on me - so that's getting purged!   I destroyed my hair by having to dry it over a wall heater for a few days as I didn't have the right travel adapter for my hairdryer :/ going to get a good trim on Wednesday so hopefully it hangs a bit healthier after that.  My filling fell out on Friday and I luckily was able to get a replacement filling this morning so I'm sat in bed feeling all numb in the face! Stuff like that reminds me to be kind to myself you know?   And I'll be keeping that and my low buy goals in mind as all the spring collections will launch!


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 16, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> And I'll be keeping that and my low buy goals in mind as all the spring collections will launch!


 
I think being kind to oneself is a really good reflection to have and one that has been impressed upon me for the past couple years. In October of last year I completed 2.5 years of treatment for leukaemia and my health care team and in particular the psychiatrists who helped me work through the trauma and anxiety of it all kept reminding me that in this next year before I fully reintegrate myself back into the world (job, school, etc.) I need to take time for myself to overcome the exhaustion of the entire ordeal. I need to take care of personal health and set realistic goals and bench marks. I am trying to get fit again (lose the weight the steroid treatment helped me gain, regain the muscle and stamina I lost, etc.) and not put too much pressure on myself when it comes to thinking I should be at a certain stage of recovery or start a new project like going back to work too soon (if I can hold off financially). It's good to push myself but not to the point of exhaustion or in a way that I neglect my regained health. One of the best experiences of the entire situation was a chance to take a mindful meditation course and learn to let a lot of the unimportant crap in life just fall away. In general, I need to be mindful of what I have, need and don't need. More specifically I want to keep in mind what I fought for and what I longed for when cancer took it away from me -- i.e. the chance to be healthy and present in the world. When I was isolated from the world for the bulk of my treatment, my love for make-up really expanded. I have always loved make up since I was a teenager but being trapped in my sick body made me desperate for something that could boost my esteem (I lost over 60 lbs at one point and my hair and just didn't even recognize myself in the mirror). When I went grasping for something to make me not look so ill and more like myself, it was makeup that I latched onto. I tossed a bunch of old crap and then bought a lot of newer stuff; better skincare items, lipstick colours I had never worn before etc. It was probably way too much but it was my coping mechanism.
In the past year I have really fallen back to the basics again and now need to focus on diet, exercise, and the other external activities I love. Yes, I love reading the Specktra boards (a habit I picked up while ill) but now its easy to just enjoy the images (most of the time) and know I don't want to buy a lot of things anymore. It's a lot easier to control my impulses regarding what I want vs what I need. An occasional treat is ok, but so much has changed for me. I can't even be tempted by perfumes as my sense of smell and taste has completely changed. If I can't sample something (a scent, colour, clothing size, etc.) in person, there is no point in letting it occupy my mind. Even seeing, smelling, and trying something on in real life doesn't work out most of the time for me now. 
  I think mindfulness really taught me to overcome a majority of the frivolity I was personally engaging in. Also, being in a much better state of health and mental wellness is a contributing factor. 
But back to what you said, Kerry, yes, be kind to yourself, especially when you have other needs to maintain. I just want to say that this thread is so positive in helping everyone effect personal change and while I may not say much in here, I do get a lot of good reminders and reflections from reading what you all say.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 16, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I think being kind to oneself is a really good reflection to have and one that has been impressed upon me for the past couple years. In October of last year I completed 2.5 years of treatment for leukaemia and my health care team and in particular the psychiatrists who helped me work through the trauma and anxiety of it all kept reminding me that in this next year before I fully reintegrate myself back into the world (job, school, etc.) I need to take time for myself to overcome the exhaustion of the entire ordeal. I need to take care of personal health and set realistic goals and bench marks. I am trying to get fit again (lose the weight the steroid treatment helped me gain, regain the muscle and stamina I lost, etc.) and not put too much pressure on myself when it comes to thinking I should be at a certain stage of recovery or start a new project like going back to work too soon (if I can hold off financially). It's good to push myself but not to the point of exhaustion or in a way that I neglect my regained health. One of the best experiences of the entire situation was a chance to take a mindful meditation course and learn to let a lot of the unimportant crap in life just fall away. In general, I need to be mindful of what I have, need and don't need. More specifically I want to keep in mind what I fought for and what I longed for when cancer took it away from me -- i.e. the chance to be healthy and present in the world. When I was isolated from the world for the bulk of my treatment, my love for make-up really expanded. I have always loved make up since I was a teenager but being trapped in my sick body made me desperate for something that could boost my esteem (I lost over 60 lbs at one point and my hair and just didn't even recognize myself in the mirror). When I went grasping for something to make me not look so ill and more like myself, it was makeup that I latched onto. I tossed a bunch of old crap and then bought a lot of newer stuff; better skincare items, lipstick colours I had never worn before etc. It was probably way too much but it was my coping mechanism.
> In the past year I have really fallen back to the basics again and now need to focus on diet, exercise, and the other external activities I love. Yes, I love reading the Specktra boards (a habit I picked up while ill) but now its easy to just enjoy the images (most of the time) and know I don't want to buy a lot of things anymore. It's a lot easier to control my impulses regarding what I want vs what I need. An occasional treat is ok, but so much has changed for me. I can't even be tempted by perfumes as my sense of smell and taste has completely changed. If I can't sample something (a scent, colour, clothing size, etc.) in person, there is no point in letting it occupy my mind. Even seeing, smelling, and trying something on in real life doesn't work out most of the time for me now.
> I think mindfulness really taught me to overcome a majority of the frivolity I was personally engaging in. Also, being in a much better state of health and mental wellness is a contributing factor.
> But back to what you said, Kerry, yes, be kind to yourself, especially when you have other needs to maintain. I just want to say that this thread is so positive in helping everyone effect personal change and while I may not say much in here, I do get a lot of good reminders and reflections from reading what you all say.








I'm always impressed reading how strong people can be. I hope you'll fully recover (both physically and mentally) as quick as possible.
  It's great you found something to cheer you up sometimes (makeup), and I also agree with you that it's time to slow down makeup wise, now that your treatments are all done and you can start a new life again.


----------



## ramarose (Feb 16, 2015)

I have off from work this week (Winter break) so I'm trying to use up some items as well as just getting out of my rut. I've sort of become stuck doing neutral eyeshadow looks with bold or just everyday lips, but this leaves a lot of my stash untouched. I did sort of an over the top (think NYE) smokey eye & nude lip with falsies just because. While I wouldn't do this for just any day, it does make me want to amp up my eyeshadow a little more. Also MAC A Perfect Day lipstick is still my perfect nude :eyelove: & I feel good for finally using my most dramatic pair of falsies that I would never have anywhere to wear them too


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 16, 2015)

Welcome @treasuremymac!  We are a great support system for what it sounds like you're looking for!  @veronikawithak has, as usual, written an amazing and articulate post on how to achieve a low buy/no buy.  I am currently on the no buy wagon for a year, and I can attest to the strides this group has made.  @veronikawithak has made so many valid points that I won't repeat anything....I think I would only add that you really need to know yourself in terms of what limits to set up.  For example, last year I wanted to do a 30 piece low buy; however I failed pretty miserably.  This year I am doing a no buy and it seems to be going really good so far!  I'm not tempted by anything and I don't even bother checking threads or going into Sephora/MAC because I can't have anything.  I managed to go to Sephora to get my free bday present and left straight away.  I wasn't even tempted to look around or notice anything because I literally can't have it.  Things are going really, really well and I've stemmed the lemmingness quite a bit.  lol.  I guess my message to you is to really know what will work for you in terms of a low or no buy.  We see many girls who try to do low buys but it gets out of hand...it really depends on if you are a 'black and white person' (all or nothing, I mean), or if you can hold you own feet to the fire.  Like V said, you need to be accountable to you, so you need to decide what will work.  For me, I'm a all or nothing person, so knowing I can't have it at all (rather than by one piece from a collection, for example), really helps me.  

  I've also found shopping my own stash and downsizing it is helping cure my desire for anything new.  I look at what I have and know I've pretty much got everything covered.  I am enjoying seeing my bank balance rise and I'm paying off debt faster, which is my new priority.  

  There's victory waiting for us all ladies!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 16, 2015)

@DMcG9 - HOLY MOLY what a story girl!  Thanks so much for sharing, I had no idea you have been through so much!  So great to hear that you are on the road to recovery, we love having you here and you bring a lot of spirit to our dynamic group.  I'm sure makeup was, to some extent, an outlet for the pain and loss that you were mourning - it's wonderful that you recognize what you were and still are to some extent experiencing and can articulate it.  That's truly half the battle to getting to the next level! xoxo


----------



## DarylandCarole (Feb 17, 2015)

I haven't posted anything in here about my goals for quite awhile, so I decided to do some thinking about it.  I've been working on getting rid of old clothes that don't fit anymore, and maybe that's making me think about how much make-up I have.  I have a hard time getting rid of perfectly good things, so I try to sell things vs. Throwing out stuff.  Today I'm looking at my pigments, and I have to admit that I rarely use them. I almost always reach for e/s singles or one of my custom palettes. So I'm trying to make myself sell the ones that I haven't used.  It is hard because for years I didn't have enough money to buy make-up, so I hesitate to get rid of what I bought once I finally had some money. How do you all deal with these kind of struggles?  I feel like I deserve to have the make-up because I went so long w/out buying ANYTHING. But I doubt I'll ever use all of it. And I'm short on money so I could use it more than the pigments.


----------



## ramarose (Feb 17, 2015)

burghchick said:


> I haven't posted anything in here about my goals for quite awhile, so I decided to do some thinking about it.  I've been working on getting rid of old clothes that don't fit anymore, and maybe that's making me think about how much make-up I have.  I have a hard time getting rid of perfectly good things, so I try to sell things vs. Throwing out stuff.  Today I'm looking at my pigments, and I have to admit that I rarely use them. I almost always reach for e/s singles or one of my custom palettes. So I'm trying to make myself sell the ones that I haven't used.  It is hard because for years I didn't have enough money to buy make-up, so I hesitate to get rid of what I bought once I finally had some money. How do you all deal with these kind of struggles?  I feel like I deserve to have the make-up because I went so long w/out buying ANYTHING. But I doubt I'll ever use all of it. And I'm short on money so I could use it more than the pigments.


  I feel the same way, but I've been improving slowly. I feel like if you remind yourself it will just go bad or already has its easier. If you're up for the extra work you could always break up your pigments and sell them in sample sizes or just keep a sample size for yourself. For me getting rid of makeup is hard because I feel like I grew up stalking collections. It sounds really lame but I feel emotionally attached to a lot of it. I recently cleared out a ton and it was very hard! I back to mac'd a lot of my first products that I didn't even use because they were so old, but at the same time I didn't want to part with. Basically I feel like you need to force yourself to face the fact that you aren't going to use certain items, and that they're just going to waste.


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 17, 2015)

ramarose said:


> I feel the same way, but I've been improving slowly. I feel like if you remind yourself it will just go bad or already has its easier.


  This doesn't help me much.  Powder products can last forever and I really haven't had too many cream products go bad in my life.  I have some really old lipsticks and glosses that have the exact same texture and smell that they have always had.  SSOOOOO hard for me to get rid of stuff!!!


----------



## ramarose (Feb 17, 2015)

Spikesmom said:


> This doesn't help me much.  Powder products can last forever and I really haven't had too many cream products go bad in my life.  I have some really old lipsticks and glosses that have the exact same texture and smell that they have always had.  SSOOOOO hard for me to get rid of stuff!!!


  Gloss is easiest for me. Lipsticks are harder and powder products the hardest. Especially because I feel like I could never use up some products.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Feb 17, 2015)

Spikesmom said:


> This doesn't help me much.  Powder products can last forever and I really haven't had too many cream products go bad in my life.  I have some really old lipsticks and glosses that have the exact same texture and smell that they have always had.  SSOOOOO hard for me to get rid of stuff!!!


  Same here! I have way too many lipsticks and glosses that I doubt I'll ever finish one before it goes bad  I tend to just chuck them out if I notice something wrong with them.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 18, 2015)

The approch I took for part of my purges last year was to put it in a seperate box out of the way, if I didn't miss it or reach for it after a period of time it went. I also found I purged a higher proportion of drugstore items which I wasn;t that crazy about.  Planning my next purge and it will concentrate on lip products I think! I may do another 30 day challenge in March to see what I can get rid of!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 18, 2015)

You are all so supportive and inspiring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love catching up on the comments here and reading what everyone's up to! Keep up with all of your goals and remember that it will get easier.






  I still haven't purchased any makeup - it's been 38 days and going strong. It's also been 7 weeks since I purchased any clothing, and 2 weeks since I've purchased any other material items. The only thing I've bought lately is yarn for projects which I completed right away - I'm not including things like that in my low buy right now. I've been kind of itching to buy some new clothes, but I'm going to pull out my one bin of off-season items to see if I can mix some things in from there. I'm making a wishlist for April because I'm trying to get into the routine of shopping for a couple of wardrobe items once every 3-6 months rather than making random shopping trips. I'd like to get a grey top of some sort and a high waisted skirt. I might wait until we move though, since there will be more selection in a bigger city and it won't add to the list of things I have to move.

  My project to use things up is going well. I'm focusing on two lipsticks and a gloss right now and I'm seeing some progress on all of them. I'm definitely noticing the benefits of not adding in new things all of the time, but then again I'm constantly being reminded how long it takes to use things up so that helps! I'm also kind of re-thinking whether a couple of products I have are actually essential for me and trying to simplify my routine. For example, once I use up the brow pencil and clear gel I have, I might try just using an eyeshadow from one of my palettes. Speaking of eyeshadow, I really need to focus more on mine.. I've only been doing eyeshadow looks a couple of times a week at most. It's good to remind myself of that regularly so I'm not tempted to buy more that I won't use..

  For the next few months, here's everything on my wishlist:
  - Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab: I got decants of some of their Lupercalia scents so I might get bottles of some if I really fall in love with anything.
  - Bite Beauty: I just saw a photo of their new lipgloss set.. it's the first thing I've been drawn to in a while. I really enjoyed using the one I bought last April, but I did get kind of tired of it by the time I finished it at end of the year. I think part of the reason was that I was pushing myself to use things up because I had too many glosses on the go. It's not coming out until May, so I'm going to use this time to work through the 4 glosses I currently have. If I can use up 2 or 3 by then, I'll be wanting to replenish my stash anyway.
  - Mascara: I don't have any backups so by April/May I'll need to purchase one.
  - Grey top & high waisted skirt (maybe).

  I think that's it! It feels nice not to be constantly lemming for a huge list of things like I used to! 



Spikesmom said:


> This doesn't help me much. Powder products can last forever and I really haven't had too many cream products go bad in my life.  I have some really old lipsticks and glosses that have the exact same texture and smell that they have always had.  SSOOOOO hard for me to get rid of stuff!!!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *ramarose*
> 
> 
> ...


  On the expiration issue, I find that it helps me to remember that just because something looks and smells okay it doesn't necessarily mean it's not a risk to use. Preservatives break down eventually, making it easier for bacteria to multiply. If you don't use a totally clean brush each time you dip into the product, you can transfer moisture from any cream products you've used into the powder and make an area for bacteria to grow. You can get breakouts, eye infections, or other irritations from further using these items. I know a couple of people who have had issues with infections so I like to play it safe. Everyone has their own comfort level though.


----------



## fakecake (Feb 20, 2015)

I am late but want to join this (and hopefully, turn this into as close to a no-buy as I can).

@veronikawithak fantastic posts.  Very inspirational and you've hit on some terrific points. 

  Last weekend, I began my trek by sorting through my collection (which now feels rather like a burden).  I found foundations that (according to the product batch codes) were over at 5 years old.  Some were 10 years old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thankfully, I hadn't used them since I had put them away in these closed fabric boxes that I purchased to sort and store my makeup.  They really have served to hide and help with my denial with regard to how much makeup I have that I am not using. 

  I also have started to watch youtube videos about product expiration, no-buys, low-buys, project pans.  It seems to help taming that part of me that wants the latest and greatest item.  Today, after not posting in a very long time I came here to search for information on makeup expiration and how long can it take to use up a lipstick and lucked on this thread.

  So it is very early days but wish me luck, it's going to be a bumpy (and yet it feels very important to me) ride.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 20, 2015)

burghchick said:


> How do you all deal with these kind of struggles? I feel like I deserve to have the make-up because I went so long w/out buying ANYTHING. But I doubt I'll ever use all of it. And I'm short on money so I could use it more than the pigments.


  Hey @burghchick!  Good for you on the purging, remember - slow and steady 'wins the race'! haha.  Sometimes it feels like it takes forever (I can relate as I'm in the middle of my own declutter project!), but as long as you've stemmed the incoming purchases pretty much, you'll get there!  For me, I used to try and bring in new stuff and wondered why I couldn't get rid of anything fast enough.  

  I think in regards to your specific questions and point (about getting rid of things vs. selling them and why it's so difficult, even though you know you should).....it's difficult when you feel like you've spent good money on something and now you're asking yourself to give it away (or sell it, which can feel like giving it away if you sell it for a lot less than you paid).  You feel like justifying it to yourself ("I'll make sure I use it this week! FOR SURE I WILL!!!" and things along those lines).  I think another poster mentioned having a 'use it' box and putting your maybe items in there and seeing if you do in fact use them or not.  Maybe pick a date in the near future that will be your 'decision date' and you will have to sell or give them away if you haven't made good progress on them.  I'm thinking of trying to do this with clothes, as I have tonnes.  

  While you do 'deserve' makeup as you mentioned, maybe consider having a conversation with yourself about what else you deserve: peace of mind (clear of mental clutter of having products 'weighing' over you), new products that you love and use regularly so there's no chance of bacteria, etc.  You deserve great things!  So if you're having trouble parting with things because they remind you of a time of victory (when you were finally able to afford the things that you wanted!), recreate that victory in some other way.  Set new goals that you can achieve.  Too often we keep things because they remind us of something that we achieved or a place we've been.  It's a tough road to go down.  Especially if you have trudge up unhappy memories that are mixed in with the good ones.  But it'll be worth it. 

  I have found that selling makeup is a waste of my time (no offense to ladies that do!  Good on you!!!) simply because I've been accumulating for so long and that money is LONG GONE for me.  I feel like I'm better off personally to start anew with a fresh attitude and give away my makeup to young ladies that will use and love it, before it expires or goes out of style.  Now that I've stemmed the inflow to nothing, I'm truly able to reflect on how long it takes to use up anything.  It takes FOREVER.  I was saying to hubs the other day that I could literally do a no buy for like 2-3 years as long as I could purchase mascara and face powder.  I have that much.  I wear eye makeup every day, so I'm trying to go thru things as fast as I can, but it literally takes ages.  

  So, back to your question - I think you really need to consider if your time will be well spent selling, and if you do need the money and you're forced to sell, look at it this way: down the line when you have the cash available, you can probably repurchase the things that you sold, if you're so inclined.  Chances are though - You may have long forgotten what you got rid of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only say this because that's the convo I have with myself every time I give away items ("I can rebuy it if I want!!) and so far, I've missed nothing.  NOTHING.  

  I hope this was in any way helpful girl!  The struggle is real.  Just keep plodding along!  

@veronikawithak - as usual, amazing.  AHHHHHHMAZING. 

@fakecake  - Welcome to our little soiree!  Thanks for your share.  It's amazing how quickly the years go by and how little we reach for certain items, isn't it?  

  For my own update, I'm doing great!  I'm lemming for a full size Better Than Sex mascara, but I can't buy it until next year...so I wait!  haha.  I have a few others to rotate through, so we good!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

I have noticed with the palettes that I have, I feel bad if I keep using one or two shades. I like almost all of the shades in the two Vice palettes I have, but with work, I have to play it safe a lot and use the neutrals. I hate feeling like I am unevenly using a palette. Is that strange? lol. I'm trying to fix that by playing down some of the crazier colors at work (it helps that I wear glasses, too).

  I think I'm going to start posting my FOTD's here. Maybe it'll help me see what I'm using.

  FOTD:
  MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NW10 and NW13, mixed
  Brow powder from Clinique holiday palette
  NYX HD eye primer
  NYC loose translucent powder
  Maybelline Color Tattoo, can't remember the shade, will edit in later
  UD Vice 1


Occupy in crease 	
Freebird on lid 
  Maybelline Colossal mascara
  Hello Waffle blush in Belle
  Maybelline matte lipstick in Touch of Spice

  I tried using Hello Waffle's Mendelhossen as a highlight, but all that showed up was glitter, which I mostly brushed away with a powder brush.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey @burghchick!  Good for you on the purging, remember - slow and steady 'wins the race'! haha.  Sometimes it feels like it takes forever (I can relate as I'm in the middle of my own declutter project!), but as long as you've stemmed the incoming purchases pretty much, you'll get there!  For me, I used to try and bring in new stuff and wondered why I couldn't get rid of anything fast enough.
> 
> I think in regards to your specific questions and point (about getting rid of things vs. selling them and why it's so difficult, even though you know you should).....it's difficult when you feel like you've spent good money on something and now you're asking yourself to give it away (or sell it, which can feel like giving it away if you sell it for a lot less than you paid).  You feel like justifying it to yourself ("I'll make sure I use it this week! FOR SURE I WILL!!!" and things along those lines).  I think another poster mentioned having a 'use it' box and putting your maybe items in there and seeing if you do in fact use them or not.  Maybe pick a date in the near future that will be your 'decision date' and you will have to sell or give them away if you haven't made good progress on them.  I'm thinking of trying to do this with clothes, as I have tonnes.
> 
> ...


  I'm curious - if you run out of mascara or another staple, are you allowed to purchase a replacement?


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 20, 2015)

I am dying to order (too cold to go shopping!) the NARS St. Paul-de-vence and Valhalla shadows. 

  I need something to block Murale and Sephora's sites. 

  That is all.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 21, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> On the expiration issue, I find that it helps me to remember that *just because something looks and smells okay it doesn't necessarily mean it's not a risk to use*. Preservatives break down eventually, making it easier for bacteria to multiply. If you don't use a totally clean brush each time you dip into the product, you can transfer moisture from any cream products you've used into the powder and make an area for bacteria to grow. You can get breakouts, eye infections, or other irritations from further using these items. I know a couple of people who have had issues with infections so I like to play it safe. Everyone has their own comfort level though.


  Thanks for saying this again!  I've been dealing with heavy breakouts for the past ten years and I've really suffered several times, so I definitely should keep that in mind even more. I'm paying a lot of attention on having fresh face towels each morning/evening and a fresh pillow case really often, and I do take care of my brushes, but I tend to forget about the products themselves because of my former hoarding, I guess. Of course, I do keep my brushes clean regularly, but I don't use sanitizer or clean my brushes for powdery products every single time. It's just makeup, not surgery, so I had the opinion it wasn't necessary to sanitize the products itself. I guess my approach is just fine for people with an average number of makeup items and "normal", but I think as a result, if I don't wanna use a spatula each time and wash all brushes daily, I should pay more attention on my products' shelf life and, most importantly, let things go when their time has come. So again, we can see that hoarding makes no sense.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 21, 2015)

So I'm pretty excited, I was doing my makeup this morning for work, nothing special, just the usual. And I looked down at my NARS Laguna bronzer and realized I had hit pan. ompom:  Small victories! That's one of my older powder products and I'm glad I'm using it up! Maybe this means I can hit pan on a blush, that'd be awesome!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 21, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> I fully agree with you on the advice you're giving here. And concerning the lines in bold letters: That's so true! At the moment, I think I'm not ready for buying nothing at all, but looking at my "collection", I could. I even got about 20 mascara samples, so I guess I'd only need face products (Foundation/Concealer/Powder). After giving away 21 lipsticks, I don't miss a single one although I liked them all. It's really tough for me these days to recognize I spent about 400 euros on these, thinking what else I could have done with that money. And there's so much more sitting in my Helmer drawers. So I get the impression that I still own too much stuff - each day a little more. I do know it's silly and ruining my progress that I still buy some ittems from time to time, but I hope that I can improve on this, too. I've gone from "BUYALLTHOSETHINGS" to buying one or two pieces per collection (and no online/Mac store collections at all), so I might be really close to skipping even more.
> Thanks for saying this again!  I've been dealing with heavy breakouts for the past ten years and I've really suffered several times, so I definitely should keep that in mind even more. I'm paying a lot of attention on having fresh face towels each morning/evening and a fresh pillow case really often, and I do take care of my brushes, but I tend to forget about the products themselves because of my former hoarding, I guess. Of course, I do keep my brushes clean regularly, but I don't use sanitizer or clean my brushes for powdery products every single time. It's just makeup, not surgery, so I had the opinion it wasn't necessary to sanitize the products itself. I guess my approach is just fine for people with an average number of makeup items and "normal", but I think as a result, if I don't wanna use a spatula each time and wash all brushes daily, I should pay more attention on my products' shelf life and, most importantly, let things go when their time has come. So again, we can see that hoarding makes no sense.
> 
> I think just realizing that you're so well stocked can be really eye-opening. It's a major step to go from buying everything to limiting your spending for each collection, so be proud of your progress! As soon as I started a realistic limit that's when things became so much easier for me. At first I limited myself to 5 makeup items per month, then I slowly added in other things until I got to where I am now which is 5 non-essential material items per month (I still let myself purchase food, drinks, fitness classes, the occasional craft project - mostly consumable things). I feel comfortable with my current goals and it's still slightly challenging sometimes, but maybe in the future I'll be ready to work on more. Keep making those small, incremental changes and you'll be surprised how much you can accomplish!
> ...








YAY! I think I've only EVER hit pan on one blush in my entire life, Benefit Dandelion, and I ended up tossing it before I finished it. That was years of hoarding ago though and now I'm nowhere close on any of my powder products. Congrats! Hitting pan is such an oddly satisfying feeling isn't it?


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm curious - if you run out of mascara or another staple, are you allowed to purchase a replacement?


 @CrimsonQuill157 that's a great question, thanks for asking!  Nope, I cannot replace any items, even if they are 'essentials'!  I have three mascaras in rotation right now (two full size - one coloured and one black, and one mini mascara) & a backup full sized mascara and a back up mini mascara.  SCARY I know....I'm super terrified that I'll run out during the year, but I think right now I have at least 2-3 or more months out of the ones in rotation.  I've been using my mini for about two months now and it's slowly coming to an end, so a mini can last ages as long as you aren't applying like 3-4 coats every time.  It's a good lesson on really maximizing use and getting a better bang for your buck, and I'm glad that I'm committed to not buying anything at all so I really focus on using it until it's 'last legs'.  It's a lesson for me on how to not be wasteful and frivolous and to really appreciate the money that I'm spending on things.  I have a backup pressed powder and a half used powder, along with the loose one I've been using.  I don't use foundation & I have tonnes of eye primer and one concealer tube thing from NARS which I don't use every day, so I think I can make it on those fronts.  Literally mascara is the only thing I'm scared of running out of!!!  

@veronikawithak - Thanks girl! I love your posts too!  So curious - why do you feel uneasy/uncomfortable about giving away used products?  Is it the bacteria issue?  I've considered that....bmost of the ES that I've given away are relatively new and some are completely unused except for swatching....so I feel so wasteful throwing it away when it could have another life somewhere else.  I have thrown away things that are super old or I've hit pan on, because I would feel uncomfortable giving away something old that could lead to an infection or is gross, etc.  It is something I've been thinking about.  For the most part, I wash my brushes once a week, but you ladies have given me a lot to consider re: bacteria and skin issues.  It's pretty gross when you think about it.  Truly it has made throwing old things away a lot easier - almost like I have no choice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe. 


  I love coming here,  it's a breath of fresh air!  


@mel33t - hitting pan is such a great feeling!  And hitting pan on a blush/bronzer is like....unheard of!  Go girl!  It's funny though...when I hit pan I love it but I'm also like AHHHHHHHH now I am going to need a new one soon....which I need to untrain my brain from thinking lol.....


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 21, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 

 
@CrimsonQuill157 that's a great question, thanks for asking!  Nope, I cannot replace any items, even if they are 'essentials'!  I have three mascaras in rotation right now (two full size - one coloured and one black, and one mini mascara) & a backup full sized mascara and a back up mini mascara.  SCARY I know....I'm super terrified that I'll run out during the year, but I think right now I have at least 2-3 or more months out of the ones in rotation.  I've been using my mini for about two months now and it's slowly coming to an end, so a mini can last ages as long as you aren't applying like 3-4 coats every time.  It's a good lesson on really maximizing use and getting a better bang for your buck, and I'm glad that I'm committed to not buying anything at all so I really focus on using it until it's 'last legs'.  It's a lesson for me on how to not be wasteful and frivolous and to really appreciate the money that I'm spending on things.  I have a backup pressed powder and a half used powder, along with the loose one I've been using.  I don't use foundation & I have tonnes of eye primer and one concealer tube thing from NARS which I don't use every day, so I think I can make it on those fronts.  Literally mascara is the only thing I'm scared of running out of!!!  

@veronikawithak - Thanks girl! I love your posts too!  So curious - why do you feel uneasy/uncomfortable about giving away used products?  Is it the bacteria issue?  I've considered that....bmost of the ES that I've given away are relatively new and some are completely unused except for swatching....so I feel so wasteful throwing it away when it could have another life somewhere else.  I have thrown away things that are super old or I've hit pan on, because I would feel uncomfortable giving away something old that could lead to an infection or is gross, etc.  It is something I've been thinking about.  For the most part, I wash my brushes once a week, but you ladies have given me a lot to consider re: bacteria and skin issues.  It's pretty gross when you think about it.  Truly it has made throwing old things away a lot easier - almost like I have no choice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe. 

  I love coming here,  it's a breath of fresh air!  

@mel33t - hitting pan is such a great feeling!  And hitting pan on a blush/bronzer is like....unheard of!  Go girl!  It's funny though...when I hit pan I love it but I'm also like AHHHHHHHH now I am going to need a new one soon....which I need to untrain my brain from thinking lol.....



  Mascara is the one thing I'm going to run out of too. My plan for that is to order my non-makeup replacements from Sephora (like deodorant or cotton pads) and get a mini with either a promo code and/or my points. I have free shipping so I can make small orders. That way I'm not breaking my no buy but I can still get a few mascaras for however long I decide to continue my No Buy. If there's none I want to use, I'll just buy one and not be too worried about it. Maybe use some Shoppers points to stock up on the basics, I don't really buy much there anymore anyways. With just your backup full size and mini you could easily make it 6 months!

  On giving/selling, this is obviously my own opinion and I think it's great if other people have found it works for them! But it's not for me. Personally, giving/selling used makeup makes me uncomfortable for a few reasons. First, I'm still somewhat embarrassed by my spending habits and I feel like I would get judged if I got rid of barely used, mid-high end products. I was getting rid of around 15-20 polishes before and a friend saw them sitting in a bag by the door and was shocked I was getting rid of them, commenting that they were so expensive, etc. She's sweet, but she's very careful with her money and I've really had to learn how to be more like that. I shame myself enough, I don't need other people to join in!  I guess it also just increases the length of time and energy I have to expend dealing with that product, if nobody wants it to the point that I can't even give it away I would feel even more guilty for buying it. Sometimes selling takes forever and a lot of people here honestly just don't want used makeup and I don't really blame them. I don't think I'd buy/accept used makeup myself, I'm too paranoid about the conditions people keep their stuff in.. like in the bathroom. The bacterial thing is an issue for me definitely. I think part of it is a psychological issue. When I was younger, my dad used to go through the trash to make sure we weren't throwing away anything that was still "useful" (one of those habits from children growing up shortly after the war ended). He would get so upset at any food waste, etc. and try to keep things that were past their expiration date. So when I left home I kind of went in the opposite direction and tossed everything that was on the edge of being unsafe to eat/use. I still to this day can't eat food that I know is right on the expiration date or even a day past, even if it seems okay still. That being said, I don't use clean brushes every time I get into a product either, but I try to wash them once a week at least and I feel like tossing products after a few years is more realistic for me rather than trying to be pristine with my use. The reality is that bacteria can get in things from you just opening the product if there's any moisture on it - I'd rather play it safe and know that the preservatives are still doing their job. Anyway, I've tried selling/giving and at this point I just realized that those things don't work for me so if I get rid of something it's going in the trash. Fortunately I have way less to get rid of now, so it won't be nearly as frequent!

  Re: Hitting pan and then going to buy a replacement - don't! Haha. There's still at least 25-50% of the product left and if you think about how long it took you to hit pan in the first place.. chances are it will be months at least. Plus that's months that something brand new is sitting around getting older. That's why I'm even waiting to turn in my B2M items until I've finished more lipsticks. I don't want to have brand new backups for my favorites sitting around.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 21, 2015)

fakecake said:


> I am late but want to join this (and hopefully, turn this into as close to a no-buy as I can).  [COLOR=0000CD]@veronikawithak fantastic posts.  Very inspirational and you've hit on some terrific points. [/COLOR]  Last weekend, I began my trek by sorting through my collection (which now feels rather like a burden).  I found foundations that (according to the product batch codes) were over at 5 years old.  Some were 10 years old.    Thankfully, I hadn't used them since I had put them away in these closed fabric boxes that I purchased to sort and store my makeup.  They really have served to hide and help with my denial with regard to how much makeup I have that I am not using.   I also have started to watch youtube videos about product expiration, no-buys, low-buys, project pans.  It seems to help taming that part of me that wants the latest and greatest item.  Today, after not posting in a very long time I came here to search for information on makeup expiration and how long can it take to use up a lipstick and lucked on this thread.  So it is very early days but wish me luck, it's going to be a bumpy (and yet it feels very important to me) ride.


  :welcome:  Some of the others have given you some really good advice/suggestions. I'll add that photographing everything, or laying everything out, may help as well. Seeing your entire collection in front of you can be a serious eye opener.


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 22, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Mascara is the one thing I'm going to run out of too. My plan for that is to order my non-makeup replacements from Sephora (like deodorant or cotton pads) and get a mini with either a promo code and/or my points. I have free shipping so I can make small orders. That way I'm not breaking my no buy but I can still get a few mascaras for however long I decide to continue my No Buy. If there's none I want to use, I'll just buy one and not be too worried about it. Maybe use some Shoppers points to stock up on the basics, I don't really buy much there anymore anyways. With just your backup full size and mini you could easily make it 6 months!
> 
> On giving/selling, this is obviously my own opinion and I think it's great if other people have found it works for them! But it's not for me. Personally, giving/selling used makeup makes me uncomfortable for a few reasons. First, I'm still somewhat embarrassed by my spending habits and I feel like I would get judged if I got rid of barely used, mid-high end products. I was getting rid of around 15-20 polishes before and a friend saw them sitting in a bag by the door and was shocked I was getting rid of them, commenting that they were so expensive, etc. She's sweet, but she's very careful with her money and I've really had to learn how to be more like that. I shame myself enough, I don't need other people to join in!  I guess it also just increases the length of time and energy I have to expend dealing with that product, if nobody wants it to the point that I can't even give it away I would feel even more guilty for buying it. Sometimes selling takes forever and a lot of people here honestly just don't want used makeup and I don't really blame them. I don't think I'd buy/accept used makeup myself, I'm too paranoid about the conditions people keep their stuff in.. like in the bathroom. The bacterial thing is an issue for me definitely. I think part of it is a psychological issue. When I was younger, my dad used to go through the trash to make sure we weren't throwing away anything that was still "useful" (one of those habits from children growing up shortly after the war ended). He would get so upset at any food waste, etc. and try to keep things that were past their expiration date. So when I left home I kind of went in the opposite direction and tossed everything that was on the edge of being unsafe to eat/use. I still to this day can't eat food that I know is right on the expiration date or even a day past, even if it seems okay still. That being said, I don't use clean brushes every time I get into a product either, but I try to wash them once a week at least and I feel like tossing products after a few years is more realistic for me rather than trying to be pristine with my use. The reality is that bacteria can get in things from you just opening the product if there's any moisture on it - I'd rather play it safe and know that the preservatives are still doing their job. Anyway, I've tried selling/giving and at this point I just realized that those things don't work for me so if I get rid of something it's going in the trash. Fortunately I have way less to get rid of now, so it won't be nearly as frequent!
> 
> Re: Hitting pan and then going to buy a replacement - don't! Haha. There's still at least 25-50% of the product left and if you think about how long it took you to hit pan in the first place.. chances are it will be months at least. Plus that's months that something brand new is sitting around getting older. That's why I'm even waiting to turn in my B2M items until I've finished more lipsticks. I don't want to have brand new backups for my favorites sitting around.


  I have to say, i too didn't want to '' give'' my beauty product for the longest time, for the simple reason that if  I purchased this product it is because I wanted it at some point.  If I give- or trash it, it mean that I have too much products (and i wanted to stay in denial for the longest time). 2014 was for me the realization, that I need to face the amount of product i had, and that amount was just too much  for me (as well as my spending that became a little out of control) and that I did buy thing on the internet that was just not for me.

  So I did give some lipsticks to some of my coworkers and now my niece is the lucky recipient of my discarded beauty product (with my sister permission of course). I have to say, i'm not  giving any  used beauty products to my friends, one because my discarded are old and two they probably have something that performed better in their stash, also I prefer give my makeup to my niece, and that she used quality product instead of those Barbie makeup that are like a step away from candle wax (Horrible).


----------



## ramarose (Feb 22, 2015)

I've been challenging myself not to buy anything except Cinderella this month, and almost broke today because there was a Victoria's secret party and sale, but I won free yoga pants so that saved me! Lol. I actually feel pretty good right now about my collection after purging. My next step has been using less used products more, and I'm loving it! I've rediscovered a few items (NARS Cheyenne duo, some lesser used lipsticks) that I actually really enjoy using. While I may never use up every item, I can at least feel like i got my money's worth !


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 22, 2015)

I happened to be at a mall with Sephora today and stopped in; my daughter gave me a gift card for Christmas so I bought the Naked Basics palette. I use Naked Basics 2 at least 2-3 a week, so I'm sure this will get used. This is my first purchase since the Guerlain pressed Meteorites powder and Perles de Blush I bought with Shoppers points back in early January. Total beauty spending for  2015 is under $20 (taxes on the Guerlain items).

  I have absolutely no compulsion to add to my makeup stash anymore. I did a bit more purging today; I stuck my remaining f/l in the BTM bag because I just don't use them and they're getting old. I have a lot of eyeshadow but since I like all the palettes I have, I don't feel that purging is necessary or even helpful. Realistically I have too many, but since I make a point of tracking use and rotating through my collection each month, I'm ok with having some shades I only wear occasionally (colours like Parrot that I really like but only reach for the in summer, etc). They feel like the few evening dresses I keep in my closet and enjoy trying on from time to time even though I may only have worn them once or twice. My goal isn't minimalism; I just don't want a lot of things I don't use. I easily have twice as many blush as I really need and I suppose I could toss/BTM half of them and never miss them (I'm with Veronika re selling - too much trouble) but since there are none I don't like I suppose I'll just keep using them until I get tired of having them around. If I notice that haven't used an item for a few months (assuming it's not an off-season shade) then I generally get impatient with having it around and either gift or toss it.

  The bulk of my spending has been on clothing for the last few months. I've lost a fair bit of weight and although I had clothes in my current size, it's amazing how quickly even items like jeans change. I no longer like wider cuts and replaced them for straight styles I can tuck into boots, for instance. I also bought a new down coat, some new jackets and quite a bit of fitness/casual wear. I work at home 2-3 days a week now so I need less suits and more casual clothing. I'll add a few more items for summer (2-3 pairs of crops and a handful of tops), but otherwise I think I'm set and will now shift to more maintenance/replacement mode.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 22, 2015)

FOTD... * mix of Maybelline Fit Me - #110 + MAC Face and Body - White * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny (discontinued) * MAC Eyeshadow - Shale * Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliner Pencil - Strong Slate * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * MAC MSF - Light Year * MAC Lipstick - Viva Glam II


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 23, 2015)

I started out this year horribly by buying a ton in January, but I think I'm back on track.  Yesterday I bought the MAC BB Cream Compact and Studio Careblend Powder, but that's kind of needed since my skin is so dry and flaky that it's been hard for me to wear anything lately.  

  I am skipping Cinderella I think as nothing really interests me, and am just planning to pick up the beauty powder from Bao Bao Wan.  I also haven't purchased anything from Sephora in a few weeks, so I'm doing well there.

  Baby steps, I guess!


----------



## fakecake (Feb 23, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> @fakecake  @fakecake We're so glad to have you! Thanks for jumping on board! I hear you on hiding things away.. when everything is organized in boxes and tucked out of sight it can be so easy to forget how much you have. You might find an inventory helpful! Maybe do a before and after once you've gotten rid of all of those 5-10 year old products? That could be really motivating in itself, depending on how you feel about it. I know some people feel wasteful, but for me I find it really encouraging that all of that stuff I wasn't using is no longer taking up space in my life or my thoughts! If going through your collection feels like too much of a burden, you can always split it up into categories and do it over a few days or weeks. Going gradually makes it seem way less overwhelming.  YouTube videos are a great resource! Here are a few of my favorite YouTube channels if you're interested (you might have seen them already):      pinksofoxy aka the Queen of Decluttering: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXTAgSto1ws This particular video is her 2014 inventory, after 2 years of downsizing you'd be amazed at what she accomplished. For example, she went from 120 lipsticks to 22! Just goes to show you how much you can achieve when you steadily work at it over time.     prettypistol86 aka the Queen of Project Pan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu-u4EzQMek This is her most recent Project 20 Pan final update. I'm always amazed by how much she gets through, especially lip products!     Amber F aka the Queen of Pan That Palette: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnlPztZXoyk This is my favorite video of hers.. she shows her progress after 1 year of using up a Naked palette! Just amazing.  For how long it takes to use up products, I recommend this blog: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/03/how-many-swipes-are-in-tube-of-lipstick.html. She's got posts for blushes and eyeshadows as well. I calculated how long it would take to use up my collection based on grams per application and I have 7 powder blushes which would take me 5.5 years to use up, 21 eyeshadows which would take 4.5 years, and 16 lipsticks which would take me 5 years based on how often I reapply. Obviously your actual experience may differ based on how much you apply and whether you re-touch during the day.. but for me (I don't wear makeup daily, I use a light hand, and lipsticks are the only thing I reapply) clearly some things will expire before I get a chance to use them completely, even if I don't buy a single thing in those categories for 5 years! Time to get to it, lol.


  Once again Veronika, such excellent advice. :clapping:  I do think I will try to inventory my makeup.  Something in me really dreads doing this but I agree, it will help me to get a grasp of how large my collection is.  :shock:   I like the idea of doing it in stages, I have them stored in categories, blush/bronzers, foundations, lipstick etc as well as a secondary storage area with my "high-end" items - these are stored by brand.       Also, I couldn't agree more that this is creating a mental mire (so to speak).  It impacts my state of mind.  It's burdensome.    I will definitely investigate the blog and youtubers you recommend.  Thank you  EDITED:  To fix my bad quote abilities, I had somehow doubled up my quoted text.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 23, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I started out this year horribly by buying a ton in January, but I think I'm back on track.  Yesterday I bought the MAC BB Cream Compact and Studio Careblend Powder, but that's kind of needed since my skin is so dry and flaky that it's been hard for me to wear anything lately.    I am skipping Cinderella I think as nothing really interests me, and am just planning to pick up the beauty powder from Bao Bao Wan.  I also haven't purchased anything from Sephora in a few weeks, so I'm doing well there.  Baby steps, I guess!


  Girl I feel you on the dry skin. My skin has been dry and have some serious breakouts. I think its a new moisturizer I'm using :/   Small victories.  I got rid of products that were off this weekend or were just not working for me. I feel much happier with my collection, specifically the foundation and base area. I still have more than I'd like to, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 23, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I got rid of products that were off this weekend or were just not working for me. I feel much happier with my collection, specifically the foundation and base area. I still have more than I'd like to, but I'm getting there.


  My skin is actually behaving more than usual.  Usually around this time of year I would have multiple red, raw, flaky patches (Eczema? No idea.), but my moisturizer has kept the raw skin from happening, it's just super dry.  I've been using the GlamGlow ThirtyCleanse, Boscia Cool Blue Hydrating Essence, and Korres Yoghurt Sleeping Facial.  Seems to be working the best it can.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 23, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> I happened to be at a mall with Sephora today and stopped in; my daughter gave me a gift card for Christmas so I bought the Naked Basics palette. I use Naked Basics 2 at least 2-3 a week, so I'm sure this will get used. This is my first purchase since the Guerlain pressed Meteorites powder and Perles de Blush I bought with Shoppers points back in early January. Total beauty spending for 2015 is under $20 (taxes on the Guerlain items).
> 
> I have absolutely no compulsion to add to my makeup stash anymore. I did a bit more purging today; I stuck my remaining f/l in the BTM bag because I just don't use them and they're getting old. I have a lot of eyeshadow but since I like all the palettes I have, I don't feel that purging is necessary or even helpful. Realistically I have too many, but since I make a point of tracking use and rotating through my collection each month, I'm ok with having some shades I only wear occasionally (colours like Parrot that I really like but only reach for the in summer, etc). They feel like the few evening dresses I keep in my closet and enjoy trying on from time to time even though I may only have worn them once or twice. My goal isn't minimalism; I just don't want a lot of things I don't use. I easily have twice as many blush as I really need and I suppose I could toss/BTM half of them and never miss them (I'm with Veronika re selling - too much trouble) but since there are none I don't like I suppose I'll just keep using them until I get tired of having them around. If I notice that haven't used an item for a few months (assuming it's not an off-season shade) then I generally get impatient with having it around and either gift or toss it.
> 
> The bulk of my spending has been on clothing for the last few months. I've lost a fair bit of weight and although I had clothes in my current size, it's amazing how quickly even items like jeans change. I no longer like wider cuts and replaced them for straight styles I can tuck into boots, for instance. I also bought a new down coat, some new jackets and quite a bit of fitness/casual wear. I work at home 2-3 days a week now so I need less suits and more casual clothing. I'll add a few more items for summer (2-3 pairs of crops and a handful of tops), but otherwise I think I'm set and will now shift to more maintenance/replacement mode.


  $20 for the year is awesome! Good job! It's such an amazing feeling to not always be chasing the next product. I'm at about the same stage right now. I haven't purchased any makeup in almost 2 months and there's really nothing I'm even interested in until April/May. I've been focusing on using things up and for the first time I'm actually seeing a lot of progress.

  Congrats on the weight loss! Updating your clothing is a necessary part of that I think, it just ties the whole new look together. I've also been directing my spending elsewhere. I've been purchasing mostly experience type items (concert tickets, craft supplies for projects) and some home/beauty items that I don't have a stash of yet (bath & hair items, fragrances). I'm waiting on purchasing any more clothing until we move in June and I figure out what kind of job I'll be in and what my weight is. We're planning on taking a trip to celebrate my graduation and after that we'll need to save the rest of our money for moving costs, setting up our new place, and monthly expenses until we both find jobs. Fortunately through this whole low buy experience, I've really improved my spending habits overall and I don't feel as nervous as I would have been about not having a job lined up right away.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 23, 2015)

Just a quick post about inventorying products... I love it :haha:  I love counting (weird) and organization. So dumping all my makeup out and organizing it makes me happy. Plus too much clutter makes me anxious, everything nice and neat.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm suffering from a little makeup fatigue -- and I'm happy about it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Just a quick post about inventorying products... I love it :haha:  I love counting (weird) and organization. So dumping all my makeup out and organizing it makes me happy. Plus too much clutter makes me anxious, everything nice and neat.


  Everything you said is so on point for me too! I could spend hours organizing. 


Yazmin said:


> I'm suffering from a little makeup fatigue -- and I'm happy about it.


  Makeup fatigue is a great phrase! I'm with you there.   I went to the mall today to exchange the only two makeup items I've purchased this year - my Hourglass palette because I think it's been irritating my eyes, and my Bite lip crayon because it fell out of the tube. I won't miss them too much. I thought I would love the Hourglass palette more but I was only crazy about two of the shades and they weren't so unique that I couldn't replace them if I wanted to. I'm happy with my two remaining palettes - Naked 2 Basics for neutral mattes and my Red Apple Lipstick palette for shimmer and color. With my one loose single shadow, that's only 16 total and I feel like I'm good.. I don't know what I was thinking before when I set my ideal number at 50. Obviously I wasn't thinking about how I only wear eyeshadow like twice a week.. Is it bad that I'm almost happy the lipstick broke so that I'd have one less product to use up? I'm down to 15 lipsticks now and I swear I've been trying to use a certain one up for months.. Needless to say I didn't buy any makeup today. With my exchange I got a couple of mascaras and some replacement skincare - things I'll actually run out of in the next few months. My total came to exactly $0. After that I browsed for some clothing. I found a skirt that would have been perfect for what I've been looking for but sadly they didn't have my size left. Mostly I just exercised my will power muscle.. which is getting strong enough that I walked out of the mall spending a total of ZERO DOLLARS. I can't remember the last time I've done that. I grabbed some dinner on the way out but I'm not counting that. Also, this means my makeup spending for the year so far is only $50 (for the two mascaras) which is almost a tenth of what it was last year with my excessive birthday haul.. Making progress!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 25, 2015)

Good job [@]veronikawithak[/@]!  It's times like that, when a product you had initially been so excited about but let's you down/irritates you, that I'm so glad you girls across the pond can return or exchange so much of your beauty purchases.  If I could do the same I definately wouldn't have had to face throwing away or giving away so much makeup over the past couple of years :/ But it keeps me mindful now though that I can reflect back on all the mega purging I've had to do.  So what do I want my collection to look like when the year is up? Well I'd like a little less of everything - I'd certainly like to actually use up a colour cosmetic, because I only ever manage to finish base products.  As the Mac collections release later in the uk they always seem to get bunched together so there's like a million new collections out at once and then nothing new for ages...  I'm trying to stay strong and not get that gotta have all the pretties mentality of collecting. Like I'm really struggling over what to get from Cinderella - mostly I like the look of the lightly tapped eye gloss because it looks so interesting colour wise and I love that sheeny look BUT if any of yous have dupes for it I'd love to know, powder or cream eyeshadows!  I also like the look of mystery princess beauty powder.  Maybe two years ago I'd have hauled more, lipsticks and glosses and more, but the prices are getting too high and the payoff of some Mac colours leaves a lot to be desired, so I can't afford to invest in so much Mac these days.   So to try pacify myself I tried to make a Mac cinderella look with what I have: I had nothing similar to the eye gloss (hence wondering about dupes) so I made an eyeshadow look but it was too warm looking. I used my maleficent beauty powder in natural, which I'd just been applying to the top of my cheeks just to use it up tbh, but this time I applied it all over my face instead of my msfn and WOW! I loved how it looked! So playing with what I had showed gaps I wanted to fill and made me discover new ways of using what I had too   I figure that high tea and plink lipsticks are close enough colours for the lip looks and I already have omega and quarry eyeshadows that are in the quad.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 25, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Good job [@]veronikawithak[/@]!  It's times like that, when a product you had initially been so excited about but let's you down/irritates you, that I'm so glad you girls across the pond can return or exchange so much of your beauty purchases.  If I could do the same I definately wouldn't have had to face throwing away or giving away so much makeup over the past couple of years :/ But it keeps me mindful now though that I can reflect back on all the mega purging I've had to do.  So what do I want my collection to look like when the year is up? Well I'd like a little less of everything - I'd certainly like to actually use up a colour cosmetic, because I only ever manage to finish base products.  As the Mac collections release later in the uk they always seem to get bunched together so there's like a million new collections out at once and then nothing new for ages...  I'm trying to stay strong and not get that gotta have all the pretties mentality of collecting. Like I'm really struggling over what to get from Cinderella - mostly I like the look of the lightly tapped eye gloss because it looks so interesting colour wise and I love that sheeny look BUT if any of yous have dupes for it I'd love to know, powder or cream eyeshadows!  I also like the look of mystery princess beauty powder.  Maybe two years ago I'd have hauled more, lipsticks and glosses and more, but the prices are getting too high and the payoff of some Mac colours leaves a lot to be desired, so I can't afford to invest in so much Mac these days.   So to try pacify myself I tried to make a Mac cinderella look with what I have: I had nothing similar to the eye gloss (hence wondering about dupes) so I made an eyeshadow look but it was too warm looking. I used my maleficent beauty powder in natural, which I'd just been applying to the top of my cheeks just to use it up tbh, but this time I applied it all over my face instead of my msfn and WOW! I loved how it looked! So playing with what I had showed gaps I wanted to fill and made me discover new ways of using what I had too   I figure that high tea and plink lipsticks are close enough colours for the lip looks and I already have omega and quarry eyeshadows that are in the quad.


 thanks for the lipstick dupes, I have decided to skip the Cinderella collection because my counter won't have it and I don't wanna do all that stressful internet stalking on the shop's online page. Great you enjoy the beauty powder you already got! Concerning recreating an LE look rather than buying new stuff, I agree with you. One needn't always get the complete collection to recreate the collection's looks. Basically, the Cinderella look is about shimmer, neutral eyes and light, natural lips. Nothing too hard to recreate with my own stash!  Although I don't wanna talk you out of the eye gloss if you really want it, I'm not sure you'll really appreciate it since it's not everyday-friendly at all. It is very sticky and creases within the hour. Although it might be great for creative looks or photo shoots.so if you're looking for something rather fun and gimmicky, enjoy!  @veronikawithak: I wish we had such a generous return policy over here, too! Would have saved me from a lot of clutter. And congrats on your enormously successful no/low buy!


----------



## fakecake (Feb 25, 2015)

@veronikawithak
  Quote:
   Is it bad that I'm almost happy the lipstick broke so that I'd have one less product to use up? 



  LOL - not at all.  I am at work and just broke a lipstick I was trying to use up.  If I wasn't at work I think I would have let out a loud WOOP!  My thinking, one less lipstick to use up. 

  Update on my stash cleanup and inventory.   Last night I sorted through my box of eye shadows.  I discarded well over a dozen different palettes and around 4 singles.  All of which expired more than 5 years ago.  These were held in another of my fabric storage bins and not anything from my high-end collections (stored by brand in separate makeup bags.)  I am glad to be rid of these but I still have far more than I can ever wear.  I resolve to sort thorough them again with an eye to items I haven't used in over a year. 

  I haven't started my inventory yet, as I truly need to pare down my heap before I can even think of writing it all down.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 25, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> @veronikawithak: I wish we had such a generous return policy over here, too! Would have saved me from a lot of clutter. And congrats on your enormously successful no/low buy!


  well the lippies arent exact dupes but at the end of the day ones a beige shimmer and the others a pale pink shimmer so it's close enough to get the shimmery princess look i'd reckon!

  as for the eye gloss, i always appreciate thoughts on stuff im unsure about! i know it's not practical at all - but it's the first 'gimmicky' type of product that's piqued my interest in a long time.
  i'll have to see what the prices are in pounds anyway, as it might get pushed off my list of things i want if the total of everything else i want starts adding up as i already have my eye on:


Estee Lauder Little Black Primer (tried my mums it's just what i want from a natural look) 	
Mac Nightingale lip liner 	
Mac Rosy Rim Lip liner 	
Mac Follow Your Heart lip liner 	
Chanel Summer Les Beiges Compact Powder (stripey powder blush/bronzer for want of a better description) 	
Tom Ford Summer Shimmer Body Oil 	
and probably a blush/bronzer from Tom Ford Summer 
 
  Deciding wether to back to mac for relentlessy red or morange - ill probably get the red now and the orange in summer as it will get more use then,
  sounds daft but even holding off a few months to b2m makes sense to me - as i remember when i looked at all the batch codes of my mac lipsticks, i found that some i'd literally just b2m'd for were over a year old already!


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 25, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> well the lippies arent exact dupes but at the end of the day ones a beige shimmer and the others a pale pink shimmer so it's close enough to get the shimmery princess look i'd reckon!  as for the eye gloss, i always appreciate thoughts on stuff im unsure about! i know it's not practical at all - but it's the first 'gimmicky' type of product that's piqued my interest in a long time. i'll have to see what the prices are in pounds anyway, as it might get pushed off my list of things i want if the total of everything else i want starts adding up as i already have my eye on:
> 
> Estee Lauder Little Black Primer (tried my mums it's just what i want from a natural look)
> Mac Nightingale lip liner
> ...


 Yeah the eye gloss is an interesting type of product indeed. The shimmer is quite different from anything I've seen before. I hope you know I didn't wanna spoil that product for you, so enjoy! I guess it won't be sold out within seconds because everybody's gonna rush for the powders   I've got a "wish list", too. But I won't buy anything from it unless I do another major declutter or hit pan on several products. - Clarins lipstick in Nude Rose  (had a little sample card and it was perfection. Not sure about the correct name of the lipstick line) - Guerlain Meteorites loose or pressed  - some Mac lip liners like Rosy Rim, Soar and Whirl  (not a Kylie fan, but I like that look) - the latest Escada summer fragrance - a rather long list of Mac lipsticks which will only be "purchased" by b2m. edit: oh, and a Kerastase hair mask!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 25, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> well the lippies arent exact dupes but at the end of the day ones a beige shimmer and the others a pale pink shimmer so it's close enough to get the shimmery princess look i'd reckon!
> 
> as for the eye gloss, i always appreciate thoughts on stuff im unsure about! i know it's not practical at all - but it's the first 'gimmicky' type of product that's piqued my interest in a long time.
> i'll have to see what the prices are in pounds anyway, as it might get pushed off my list of things i want if the total of everything else i want starts adding up as i already have my eye on:
> ...


  I'd skip on the eye gloss.. or maybe put some lip gloss on your eye for a few minutes and see if you can stand it first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One thing I've been focusing on is appreciating the beauty or uniqueness of something without having to actually own it myself, maybe that would work for you too? Another helpful thing to do is figure out how often you'd wear it and then divide that by the cost. Something like this you might only wear a handful of times - is $5-$10 per wear worth it to you? Ps. I totally agree about waiting to B2M. I have about 4 items worth of empties that have been burning a hole in my pocket but I'm forcing myself to wait until just before I move (I obviously don't want to cart empty containers across the country, and maybe by then I'll have used up some of my stash). I've purchased products from MAC and Sephora that have been YEARS old at the time of purchase.. Not acceptable to me. Now if I purchase something that isn't a new or LE item, I often check the batch code in store before I buy it.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 25, 2015)

[@]veronikawithak[/@] just put some Mac lipglass on my eyes to test out the gloss look, though I only have viva glam Rihanna 1 so it was red shimmer lol! I liked the look, but after a few minutes i really noticed how my lids were sticking together - NOPE!  SO I CAN SKIP THE EYE GLOSS!


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 25, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> [@]veronikawithak[/@] just put some Mac lipglass on my eyes to test out the gloss look, though I only have viva glam Rihanna 1 so it was red shimmer lol! I liked the look, but after a few minutes i really noticed how my lids were sticking together - NOPE!  SO I CAN SKIP THE EYE GLOSS!


 lol well done! I hope some nice cream eyeshadow with intense, glossy sparkle will be invented one day


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 25, 2015)

Some of you might remember that a few months ago I did an inventory photo where I laid out all of my products on a table to get an overview of everything that I had. I included: makeup + brushes, skincare, bath & body, haircare, nail polish, and fragrance. Basically all of my personal beauty products. I didn't think I had made such a dent in it, but in 5 months I've used up and purged quite a bit. I've also added some new things in, or totally replaced everything in some categories.

  Here is before. Just looking at it makes me anxious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  And after! Wow. I didn't expect this much of a change to be honest. I know I've been getting rid of things steadily over time, but it's different seeing it all together!





  Makeup: LOTS of progress here. I used up/downsized a ton of lipglosses (27 to 4), lipsticks (36 to 15), eyeliners (9 to 1 + 1 sample), mascara (7 to 4 - 2 will be used up next month), eyeshadows (30 to 16 + 1 sample). I also used up, sold, or tossed most of my base products. I'm down to my Hourglass primer, a mineral powder foundation, a concealer/eyeshadow base, brow gel and pencil, and some samples. I might purchase a few full sizes of the samples when I run out, but I'm pretty happy with that. Brushes are pretty much the same, but I did get an awesome brush roll/makeup bag.

  Skincare: I used up all 4 facial sprays I had and just repurchased a large replacement of the rosewater. I used up and repurchased large sizes of cleansing water and witch hazel. I used up all of my sample facial oils too and purchased some full sizes. The argan oil I use in the morning and I mix rose hip and sea buckthorn at night. The only backup I have is an extra argan oil. I also used up a sunscreen so I only have one left. Then I just have a couple travel wipes and makeup remover q-tips, plus some backup konjac sponges I just got.

  Bath & body: I used up 3 cocoa/shea butters, in the bath or as moisturizer. I also used up my hand cream so I only have one full sized lotion now, and a couple of samples. I do have quite a few oils still. Two large sizes and 3 small sizes. I use them as moisturizer, bath oil, and I shave with them.. I shouldn't have bought so many at once but I wanted to try the different ones out. Still working on those. I also have two scented bath oils on order. Finally, I have one bath bomb, one soap, and 2 deodorants (1 is almost finished).

  Haircare: I used up my deluxe sizes and purchased a full size shampoo, conditioner, and deep treatment. Still have my two dry shampoos, and I also purchased a sample size of a hair gloss. I have one full size hair gloss on order and that's it! I keep it low maintenance with hair - no hair dryer or hot tools.

  Nail polish: I enjoyed wearing it but it just destroyed my nails and my SO always complained about the smell when I did them. I ended up trying a natural water-based brand and although it takes more effort and doesn't last as long, it keeps my nails healthy and has no smell. So I got rid of all of my old polishes and removers. I just have 3 new color polishes, top coat, base coat, and remover. I'm so much happier with what I have now. I still have 5 of those $&%# cuticle pens I stocked up on when they were on sale (I had 8, used up 2 and gave 1 away.. close to using up another). I like them but I don't need 7 backups of ANYTHING, EVER again. Slowly using those up and I still might pass on some more.

  Fragrance: This is one area where I added in a lot. Before I mostly had samples but I've passed on a lot of those that didn't work and purchased about 16 bottles. I absolutely love everything I have, but I'm quickly running out of room in my little box!

  I think that's it..

  My goal before I move is to use up all of my oils, all of my backup cuticle oils, my current skincare, and a few more pieces of makeup. I plan to empty out as much as I can so I don't have to toss very much and can just repurchase replacements when we get to our new place! I want to get it down to just my BPAL perfume oils, my favorite makeup, my nail polish, and maybe some small travel sized bottles of skincare if I have anything left over. I think I'm going to do a photo once more around May and see where I'm at! Hopefully there will be more progress.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 25, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> SO I CAN SKIP THE EYE GLOSS!


  LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are the best. I love it. I contemplated purchasing an eye gloss last year when they came out.. but then I realized I'd like the look for about 2 seconds until I blinked and ruined it all. The high fashion world can have that look for now.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 25, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Some of you might remember that a few months ago I did an inventory photo where I laid out all of my products on a table to get an overview of everything that I had. I included: makeup + brushes, skincare, bath & body, haircare, nail polish, and fragrance. Basically all of my personal beauty products. I didn't think I had made such a dent in it, but in 5 months I've used up and purged quite a bit. I've also added some new things in, or totally replaced everything in some categories.  Here is before. Just looking at it makes me anxious. :haha:
> 
> And after! Wow. I didn't expect this much of a change to be honest. I know I've been getting rid of things steadily over time, but it's different seeing it all together!
> 
> Makeup: LOTS of progress here. I used up/downsized a ton of lipglosses (27 to 4), lipsticks (36 to 15), eyeliners (9 to 1 + 1 sample), mascara (7 to 4 - 2 will be used up next month), eyeshadows (30 to 16 + 1 sample). I also used up, sold, or tossed most of my base products. I'm down to my Hourglass primer, a mineral powder foundation, a concealer/eyeshadow base, brow gel and pencil, and some samples. I might purchase a few full sizes of the samples when I run out, but I'm pretty happy with that. Brushes are pretty much the same, but I did get an awesome brush roll/makeup bag.  Skincare: I used up all 4 facial sprays I had and just repurchased a large replacement of the rosewater. I used up and repurchased large sizes of cleansing water and witch hazel. I used up all of my sample facial oils too and purchased some full sizes. The argan oil I use in the morning and I mix rose hip and sea buckthorn at night. The only backup I have is an extra argan oil. I also used up a sunscreen so I only have one left. Then I just have a couple travel wipes and makeup remover q-tips, plus some backup konjac sponges I just got.  Bath & body: I used up 3 cocoa/shea butters, in the bath or as moisturizer. I also used up my hand cream so I only have one full sized lotion now, and a couple of samples. I do have quite a few oils still. Two large sizes and 3 small sizes. I use them as moisturizer, bath oil, and I shave with them.. I shouldn't have bought so many at once but I wanted to try the different ones out. Still working on those. I also have two scented bath oils on order. Finally, I have one bath bomb, one soap, and 2 deodorants (1 is almost finished).  Haircare: I used up my deluxe sizes and purchased a full size shampoo, conditioner, and deep treatment. Still have my two dry shampoos, and I also purchased a sample size of a hair gloss. I have one full size hair gloss on order and that's it! I keep it low maintenance with hair - no hair dryer or hot tools.  Nail polish: I enjoyed wearing it but it just destroyed my nails and my SO always complained about the smell when I did them. I ended up trying a natural water-based brand and although it takes more effort and doesn't last as long, it keeps my nails healthy and has no smell. So I got rid of all of my old polishes and removers. I just have 3 new color polishes, top coat, base coat, and remover. I'm so much happier with what I have now. I still have 5 of those $&%# cuticle pens I stocked up on when they were on sale (I had 8, used up 2 and gave 1 away.. close to using up another). I like them but I don't need 7 backups of ANYTHING, EVER again. Slowly using those up and I still might pass on some more.  Fragrance: This is one area where I added in a lot. Before I mostly had samples but I've passed on a lot of those that didn't work and purchased about 16 bottles. I absolutely love everything I have, but I'm quickly running out of room in my little box!  I think that's it..  My goal before I move is to use up all of my oils, all of my backup cuticle oils, my current skincare, and a few more pieces of makeup. I plan to empty out as much as I can so I don't have to toss very much and can just repurchase replacements when we get to our new place! I want to get it down to just my BPAL perfume oils, my favorite makeup, my nail polish, and maybe some small travel sized bottles of skincare if I have anything left over. I think I'm going to do a photo once more around May and see where I'm at! Hopefully there will be more progress.


  That's nuts! Well done!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 25, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Some of you might remember that a few months ago I did an inventory photo where I laid out all of my products on a table to get an overview of everything that I had. I included: makeup + brushes, skincare, bath & body, haircare, nail polish, and fragrance. Basically all of my personal beauty products. I didn't think I had made such a dent in it, but in 5 months I've used up and purged quite a bit. I've also added some new things in, or totally replaced everything in some categories.
> 
> Here is before. Just looking at it makes me anxious.
> 
> ...


Wow - that's great progress. Good for you!

  I love my e/s too much to trim down too much although I have an obscene amount. What I love is rotating through my stash every month and remembering again how much I love certain shades. I'm wearing the KVD Monarch Palette today and it's always a pleasure to be reminded how pigmented and buttery the shades are. If I had it to do again, I'd buy less than I have but I don't feel the need to get rid of much. Eyeshadows are definitely my weakness. I have:

  UD Naked
  UD Naked 3
  UD Naked Basics
  UD Naked Basics 2
  UD Electric 
  MAC 15 pan neutral
  MAC Gravitas
  MAC 15 pan orange/green (two six empty slots)
  MAC 15 pan pinks/greys/purples (four six empty slots)
  Inglot 10 pan neutral
  Inglot 10 pan colour
  KVD Monarch
  Laura Mercier Artist
  2 MAC quads
  2 1 NARS duos

  Obviously no non-makeup artist needs this much. I could really let go of one of the NARS duos and the Inglot colour palette. It seems silly to toss them though even though I generally don't rotate through them more than every couple of months. When they get old or I really don't use them, that will be the time. I also have to avoid making decisions re brighter colour products in the dead of winter when I tend to reach for them most in the summer. (Edit: I get impatient easily - done).

  Like you, I'm way down on lipstick and lipgloss. I do go through quite a few lipsticks a year so that's happened naturally. If I'm going to cull anything in the next couple of months, it will probably be a few blush and half my highlighters (done).


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 25, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> Wow - that's great progress. Good for you!
> 
> I love my e/s too much to trim down too much although I have an obscene amount. What I love is rotating through my stash every month and remembering again how much I love certain shades. I'm wearing the KVD Monarch Palette today and it's always a pleasure to be reminded how pigmented and buttery the shades are. If I had it to do again, I'd buy less than I have but I don't feel the need to get rid of much. Eyeshadows are definitely my weakness. I have:
> 
> ...


  I know what you mean. I think if you use and rotate everything, it suits your lifestyle to keep as much of what you have as you want. For me, I tend to get choice paralysis where if I have too much I'll be overwhelmed with the decision and end up wearing nothing! I only really play around with looks when I go out, and those days are few and far between. I'm a one makeup bag girl at heart I think. I could even downsize some more, which is why I've put a halt on buying this year and have been focusing on using things up instead. There are still more things I want to purchase from brands I just discovered last year like Red Apple Lipstick and Alima Pure. I just can't justify it right now since they have such a shorter shelf life and they'd be sitting around with everything else going off. If I do well with my No Buy and get my stash really whittled down, I'm planning a re-stock at the end of the year where I'll treat myself to the things on my list. I can't see myself culling much more either. I'm going to use up my MAC lipsticks and glosses and eventually replace my favorite shades with RAL since I like their formula better. Blushes I have one for each day of the week and that's plenty for me. I do have a duplicate of Mood Exposure that I'd like to use up and get rid of eventually, but that's about it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 26, 2015)

How did everyone do with the Cinderella launch today? Did you stick to your lists? Once again I didn't remember it was coming out until I saw it on here. Feels good to be on my schedule now, not on MAC's. :haha: Anyway, I didn't get anything. Wasn't planning on it. I did buy a beautiful necklace from a local artist, made with vintage clockwork mechanisms from the 1800s and early 1900s. It's very Victorian steampunk, I love it! I've seen them in the window so many times and always passed them by for other things, but now that I've cut back on the unnecessary shopping I can prioritize things like this.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 26, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> How did everyone do with the Cinderella launch today? Did you stick to your lists? Once again I didn't remember it was coming out until I saw it on here. Feels good to be on my schedule now, not on MAC's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I didn't get anything. I started to get Little Black Bow but truthfully I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 26, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> How did everyone do with the Cinderella launch today? Did you stick to your lists? Once again I didn't remember it was coming out until I saw it on here. Feels good to be on my schedule now, not on MAC's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I decided to skip Cinderella, and it feels good to actually skip a collection like that.

I thought about getting the palette because I don't have any of the shadows, but I really don't need another neutral palette. I wanted to get at least one of the powders because of the pretty blue compact, but they're too shimmery/glittery for my preference. Finally, I was going to allow myself 1 lipstick and 1 gloss, but they're just too light and too sheer for me.  It just didn't feel right to buy something just because of the collaboration or the packaging.


----------



## ramarose (Feb 26, 2015)

First big MAC haul in a while... Spent $107.46 on Cinderella and a couple eyeshadow pans. I did a no buy for all of feburary in advance to justify it, so I only feel a little bad. I need to grab an affordable gel liner brush as well.. Maybe March I'll do no makeup purchases again, especially since my birthday is early April so I'll be receiving some as gifts then.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 26, 2015)

the only things I wanted from the uk launch were the lip pencils, but I knew they'd been up on selfridges for a few days so far anyway, id rather wait it out on them, see if I can swatch rosy rim and follow your heart in person.  I'll probably pick up nightingale lip pencil when I get the cinderella mystery princess beauty powder when that launches mid month I think.  I was majorly confused when I saw Mia moretti was up, but it's the second collection of permanent items and not the limited edition one i had my eye on. though when I saw the promo pic (it's different to the U.S. promo pic for some reason) I was like omg what lip colour is that!? It's media, so I think I'll use that b2m id been saving for that colour


----------



## jennyap (Feb 26, 2015)

We had Bao Bao Wan, Toledo and Pencilled In launch here today. The first two are online only so I got my order in, but I'll wait until Pencilled In is on counters to swatch before I buy.   Irritated that Toledo particularly is online only TBH, with such similar reds it makes it hard to choose, even with all the swatches here. I went for Tenor Voice - do wonder if Opera would have been a better choice, but I'm reasonably sure I'll enjoy TV. I was very tempted to get the Clorafill mascara, but the price was a little too high for me given I won't wear it that much, just for occasional fun.   From BBW I just got the palette. I had wanted Burmese Kiss, but the recent swatches showing how close it is to Toying Around (which I have) meant it was a skip. Reluctantly, as I LOVE the l/s packaging, but no way I can buy for that alone.   So just 2 items in the end, from 2 collections I was looking forward to, which I think is reasonable. Looking forward, Mac is Beauty, Philip Treacy and Julia Petit will all test my resolve, but Wash and Dry will be a total skip.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 26, 2015)

I CP'd from Cinderella only - didn't get anything for myself.


----------



## honey b (Feb 26, 2015)

Just one lipstick from Cinderella. It's pretty good considering if this was last year I would have probably also gotten a gloss, the beauty powder and the eye palette. I feel bad about getting sucked into the hype but overall I feel like it's still progress.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow so much progress! Way to go everyone! Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 26, 2015)

I bought a Cinderella lipstick for my 13 year-old (to go in her Easter basket), but nothing for me.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 26, 2015)

Woo a string stance from my fellow low buy peeps! GO TEAM LOW BUY WOO!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 26, 2015)

Didn't get anything from any of the collections today. Ran out of several skin care essentials and my one BB cream and mascara. Went to Sephora and repurchased, did some damage but it really was because I ran out of things. I did treat myself to two glosses.   But I feel like I won't have to shop for makeup until the fall now unless something from a special collection comes out that is really unique.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 26, 2015)

After reading the expiration and "do you sell your used makeup?" discussion going on here, I ended up throwing out all the makeup I'd been trying to sell since last year. I also tossed some really old lipsticks, lipglosses, and my gel eyeliner from my current stash. (The brushes went in a drawer, along with my unloved fragrance samples -- the latter of which may end up being thrown out eventually anyway.)  Another day I'll tackle some of my remaining powder products and cream products. Then I'll have to do some evaluating with regards to what I want to do from there.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 26, 2015)

Well Toledo and the liners will be at my counter on Monday, and I plan to allow myself one, maybe two items. Cinderella and some other collections are online only. I don't wanna stalk that shop page because I need to study for my final exam...so I got no time for unimportant stuff like makeup   Mackarrie's swatches of the Cinderella products really helped me skip, too. Her swatches are always really helpful and most things did not properly show up on her hand, although she's probably NC/NW 10-15.  I did re-order my Concealer yesterday, but since I always use the same two  (one for undereye and one for blemish concealing, it's all right.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh also another low buy technique of mine is to try and find dupes for more expensive items im using in the drugstore - boots or superdrug over here.
  I know for some that can be a slippery slope of trying to get back into drugstore makeup but carry on buying all the high end anyway, but I've had a few beauty scenarios recently that have made me realise that i need to balance my scope out a bit more.

  for example, ive found that my favourite mascara to use is a 17 at boots one that isnt even all that dramatic - but i feel most like myself in it, the most comfortable  - so why do i feel the need to push myself for a bigger/better/bolder look if you get me? i'm fine with a £6.29 mascara.

  i think we all need a bit of a reality check sometimes, to check in with our real selves, because it's easy to see everyone dolled up to the nines on instagram and think that that's the new normal, when in fact that's probably what me or my friends might look like if we dressed up on a weekend night out but really, look at my day to day life - i'm practically a country bumpkin! so i dont need to be aiming for 'perfection'.

  so in low buy terms, i'd rather try out a few more budget mascaras than keep on trying premium ones, as ysl faux cils smudged on me, chanel imitible intense smudged on me, chanel volume smudged on me, and a lot of mac formulations irritate my eyes, so if teh new 17 mascara i have - va va voom waterproof - smudges on me, which it hasn't but it isn't waterproof - it's not so bad as it was £3.14 compared to a £20something high end mascara.

  i think the thing that annoyed me most about my beauty spending last year was the amount of money wasted on products that just plain didn't work for me.
  it's not that i didn't do enough research before buying, just that ultimately i was doing it too often.
  so now i'm hoping that i can talk myself out of more purchases before i even get to the point where im stood in the store or sat at the checkout online considering it
  (or getting my low buy peeps to help me out!)
  so far so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  sometimes a brown eyeshadow is just a brown eyeshadow, ya know!?


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 27, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Oh also another low buy technique of mine is to try and find dupes for more expensive items im using in the drugstore - boots or superdrug over here.
> I know for some that can be a slippery slope of trying to get back into drugstore makeup but carry on buying all the high end anyway, but I've had a few beauty scenarios recently that have made me realise that i need to balance my scope out a bit more.
> 
> for example, ive found that my favourite mascara to use is a 17 at boots one that isnt even all that dramatic - but i feel most like myself in it, the most comfortable  - *so why do i feel the need to push myself for a bigger/better/bolder look if you get me? i'm fine with a £6.29 mascara.*
> ...


  I get you.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Feb 27, 2015)

Nothing for me from the Cinderella collection didn't realize it would be released so soon. ^_^ Money is saved though.

@kerry-jane88 I know exactly how you feel. It's so easy to fall into the hype that you need a certain product especially with all those beautiful Instagram photos. Even though a certain product is not something that you will use on a daily basis.

A little update but I'm doing well in rotating through my stash. I have tried 71/96 loose pigments that I have but haven't decided which ones to keep yet. I think I'll be doing the rotating for the next 2 months and then decide which products I want to keep by the end of the project. I've realized I have to be a realist when it comes to using makeup just because I have all the colors under the sun doesn't mean that I use them all.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm just hopping in for a minute to post a little recap of what I did buy this month. I'm quite satisfied with my progress although I still could have done a little better 

  - Mac Chromagraphic Pencil in NC15/NW20: since these are finally available at my counter and I've always wanted one for detailed concealing, I purchased it. I've been told by the Mac girl that these are awesome on the waterline, but at least on me, the don't last long. But that's okay, because I did not intend this to be an eye pencil anyway.
  - along with my staple face cream I buy at the pharmacy (Roche Posay Effaclar Duo), I grabbed a little pot of Nuxe Reve de Miel lipbalm. I've been really interested in this for a while and I must admit that it's really good. In return, I purged two lip balms I owned but disliked.
  - After having some trouble with having no warm water several times lately, I decided to stock up on some dry shampoo, lol. I had not tried any before. I got two travel size cans of Batiste and I hope they'll be helpful when my landlord might screw up once more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still, that's stuff I bought and that's cluttering my drawers.
  - then I purchased the VG Miley lipglass, as I already have posted, and got Twig l/s in B2M.
  - and I had to repurchase my (staple) Moisturecover concealer before running out of it.

  In a nutshell, the only really superfluous thing is the lipglass, I think. The rest of items could be named "staple face care/staple makeup". Still, I'm quite surprised I did spend almost a hundred euros on those products.
  On Monday, I'll have a look at the new Mac stuff at "my" counter, but I already know I won't go overboard


----------



## nt234 (Feb 28, 2015)

I ordered the eyeshadow palette and glitter from the Cinderella collection, and I'm proud of myself for not ordering any of the lip products. Lip products are my go-to for MAC collections. I'm so tempted to go to the in-store launch to swatch the BP and IP, but I haven't made up my mind yet. I've also been able to narrow my list down for the Bao Bao Wan collection.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 28, 2015)

I placed a Sephora order last night. Got a backup of my conditioner and the FAB Facial Radiance Pads to try out (28 ct). I also bought my second and third makeup items of the year: an eyeshadow primer replenishment (NARS) and a mini size Hourglass Veil Mineral primer. I also turned in some BI points for a beautyblender solid cleanser and a mini MUFE mascara (not to be opened until closer to summer).


----------



## ramarose (Feb 28, 2015)

Eek... Returned a bad foundation I had been given. I spent $15 more on different items but not terrible. I feel like I can easily not buy any more makeup until Giambattista & Wash and Dry. I feel bad about what I've spent this year already, but I know during the summer months is when I really don't buy so it will even out... I hope.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2015)

I bought a couple of items this week as replacements. I have no concerns whatsoever about replacing a product I've finished. I bought a new Mineralize Concealer and an Absolutely It lip pencil today. Both were completely used up.

  I also cracked open my b/u MUFE HD foundation this week (love the foundation, but I hate that it's impossible to see how much is left) and my b/u HG Diffused Light (bought at launch time back in 2013 so far too early). I no longer have any of my staples backed up (other than a mini UD Anti-Aging Primer Potion), but that's fine. I think I'll stick to stocking up on items like that up during the Sephora fall sale since I might as well get them at a discount. It's pretty predictable at this point how many of those products I'll go through in a year.

  That opportunity might be lost to me anyway; not only will I not make Rouge this year, I may not even make VIB. Now that three of us in the house have switched to primarily Paula's Choice for skincare, the bulk of my Sephora spending is gone.


----------



## Rainbunny (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been using Paula's Choice for almost 20 years, and always get compliments on my skin when I get my makeup done at the counter. Every time I try something else, I always return to Paula's Choice, plus, when you price out the amount you get compared to similar products, it's almost always cheaper, too!  It's just a bit of a pain that you can only buy it online, but I must say that I always get it very quickly when I order it, even though I'm in Canada.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 1, 2015)

So not a great week for my low-buy!   I purchase some Rouge Bunny Rouge (4 eyeshadows and 1 lipstick) on Hautelook, they had a sale and it is the only place I can buy that brand without having to pay an absurd amount of shipping cost and on lucky scent they were launching a new perfume company and you could buy 12  perfume (that include 3 leather scent LOVE) sample for 50$..... so 170$ later i'm kind bummed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm expecting a bonuses at my job in 2 weeks so that will cover all my expenses and some more so I'm still expecting to have less then a 1000$ owing on my credit card by mid-month so still good on my goal to pay up my credit card before my due date for baby number 2. But would have been further away IF i hand't spend that $$.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2015)

Another mini purge inspired by my e/s post earlier this week and a critical review of my usage over the last year. While I'm drawn to colour and want a bit of it, the reality is that I'm pushing 50 and I just don't reach for bold colours the way I once did. I like neutrals with a bit of colour (mostly muted greens/orange/purples) incorporated. I just don't need to keep a bunch of colours I use once or twice a year. I have UD Electric for a shot of colour in the summer (used mainly as eyeliner) and together with a very few brighter MAC shades (Parrot, Lucky Green, Swimming, Green Room) that's plenty. With that in mind, I put aside my Inglot colour palette, a NARS duo, six individual bright MAC shades and three highlighters. I brought them with me when I dropped off my daughter at the rink. 

  Feeding time in the shark tank, I tell you. Lightly used or not, I'll let you imagine what happens when 13-14 year old girls who mainly have Claire's makeup are offered higher end freebies. I'm glad I got out without injury. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Full stash: One vanity drawer of makeup (I use a cutlery tray divider to keep it all organized) + 3 e/s palettes . I've used a lot of my LM Artist palette and once I finish the four or five shades I use the most (I've hit pan on all but one) that will get tossed as well. 

  If I had it to do again I wouldn't have bought the Inglot palettes. I like the product and the quality but with my MAC and UD neutrals I really don't need or reach for them. I'll keep my remaining 10-pan around another year or so and see how much I really use it. It might go too.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> So sorry for your losses, Alysse.


  Thank you everyone so much! I know I've totally disappeared since my last post, and I want you all to know how much I truly appreciate your kindness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been getting through everything and it has been getting better. I guess time will eventually heal everything.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 1, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> Thank you everyone so much! I know I've totally disappeared since my last post, and I want you all to know how much I truly appreciate your kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 1, 2015)

FOTD... * Benefit The POREfessional * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (for undereye correction) * mix of Maybelline Fit Me! (original) - #110 + MAC [Studio] Face & Body - White * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 (I mixed this with Studio Sculpt for blemish/pinpoint concealing) * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * Maybelline Brow Drama brow gel - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (as transitionish shade) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Barcelona Beach (concentrated crease colour), Unexpected (lid base colour), Twilight (lid colour) * MAC Mega Metals Eyeshadow - Unflappable (lashlines) * Prestige Waterproof Eyeliner - Snow (inner corner highlight) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * Marc Jacobs O!Mega Volume mascara - Blacquer * MAC Blush - Taupe (as a bronzer) * NARS Blush - Sex Appeal * NYX Slim Lip Pencil - Pale Pink * Prestige Waterproof Lip Pencil - Andorra (around the edges of my lips; Pale Pink to fill them in) * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a feeling I'm going to go slightly crazy with Bao Bao, but at the same time I skipped Cinderella and none of the other collections are grabbing my attention thus far.


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 2, 2015)

Trying to catch up, I'm quite busy, just wanna post quickly about going to the mac counter today. Here, only Toledo and the liners were released on counters today. I ended up buying Oxblood lipstick, which kinda was my plan. Once trying Kinda Sexy, I did not like it, but now I liked both the color and the fotmula of Oxblood although they're so very similar. Besides, it is a nice everyday shade that will be used frequently  (in contrast to all those reds in the collection). But nothing else for me, I wanted to stick to a one-item-limit this time!


----------



## ramarose (Mar 2, 2015)

Successfuly skipped BBW today. I added Lavendar Jade & the beauty powder to my cart then exed out and turned off my data. Close call, close call. Thinking I'll do "No makeup buying March"


----------



## itskathleeeen (Mar 2, 2015)

ramarose said:


> Thinking I'll do "No makeup buying March"


  Same here! Was really tempted to buy some of the lipsticks but I have similar shades in my stash


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 2, 2015)

I skipped Cinderella because a lot of it didn't jump out at me. However, I did get Bermese Kiss and Imperial Green. I went back and forth about BK but said if I don't like it I can return it. I've been looking for a bright pink for spring but I'm kinda scared it will look crazy on me. I bought some banishing cream for my acne scaring but otherwise, no new beauty purchases for me.


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 2, 2015)

ramarose said:


> Successfuly skipped BBW today. I added Lavendar Jade & the beauty powder to my cart then exed out and turned off my data. Close call, close call. Thinking I'll do "No makeup buying March"





lipstickaholic said:


> Same here! Was really tempted to buy some of the lipsticks but I have similar shades in my stash


 oh great! Kudos! Well I'm feeling a little guilty for buying my lipstick today. But in comparison to my hauls of former spring collections, I think I did well  (last year I bought eight items from the spring collection; the year before about five). I must admit that I am really, really, really intrigued by Mac is Beauty. And I'm so glad this thread with you low-buy ladies is so supportive!


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 2, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Hi @treasuremymac! Welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @veronikawithak thank you for your inspirational and thoughtful reply. I really appreciate you taking the time to put together these amazing suggestions which I will definitely refer to in the coming weeks.
  You're absolutely right about product usage and the length of time it would take to use an item. I cant remember the last time I finished an entire tube of lipstick let alone an eyeshadow palette. The worst part is I have so much that if I lost a few items its not noticeable (unless its a favorite of mine) because I cant keep up with my supply. Ive now started to use a 2nd drawer for my makeup and need to start selling items because its too much and borders on excess. (To be fair I give a lot of items away to my sisters and friends but its still too much for my needs...)
  Thanks for also pointing out that an experience is worth so much more than a material possession. I just got back from a week long hiking/backpacking trip and only wore makeup 2 times (flying to and from my destination to make sure my face matched my passport)...it was refreshing to not worry about it on the days I didn't wear makeup and to enjoy the outdoors and being surrounded by the mountains.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 2, 2015)

ramarose said:


> Thinking I'll do "No makeup buying March"


Good for you. The presentation of the colours in that collection is very pretty as is the packaging but they are all so close to things we've seen before in other LE collections or even the perm line up. Also, those VPF eyeshadow palettes just remind me of the palettes I grew up buying from the drugstore in highschool. I hate those skinny rectangular strips to swipe a brush along.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 2, 2015)

I got one lipstick and two polishes from BBW. I have nothing like either polish in my collection so i don't feel bad about my purchase. I'm just hoping the quality is decent or I'm returning them.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 3, 2015)

well well well do i have some musings :/

  so i was totting up my beauty buys for february:


Lush Godiva Shampoo Bar 	
17 Va Va Voom Black Waterproof Mascara 	
17 Doll'd Up Brown Mascara (repurchased staple) 	
Embryolisse Sun Cream (ended up giving this to my mum as didn't suit) 
Bioderma Facial Wipes 
& Other Stories Sugar Crush Body Lotion 
& Other Stories Tabby Brown Eye Pencil 
Aesop Control Gel 
Chanel Rouge Coco Adrienne Lipstick 
Chanel Rouge Coco Gabrielle Lipstick 
Chanel Natural Lip Pencil 
Bioderma Crealine 100ml 
Bioderma Sebium 100ml 
Mac MSFN Light (repurchased staple) 
Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDP 50ml 
Ysl Faux Cils Mascara Sample (bought french grazia for 1.70euro specifically for this!) 
OPI 50 Shades of Grey Collection (4 colour polishes and two nail envy) 	
Lush Jasmine & Henna Fluff Ease (planning to return this asap) 	
Lush Catastrophe Cosmetic Fresh Face Mask (was FREE as i returned five empties  
Bumble & Bumble Quenching Shampoo 250ml 	
Bumble & Bumble Quenching Conditioner 250ml 
 
  The items in navy are things i purchased on my week jaunt to paris.
  would i have bought all of those things if i wasn't on holiday?
  definately not, at least not all at once anyway.

  now at the end of every month when i add up the monthly beauty total i'll be noting down the running yearly total too.
  i need to keep myself mindful not to be frivolous as now i'd like to keep myself to a £1,200 yearly limit - a rough aim of £100 a month,
  but if i can finish the year at a total of £999 or under i'd consider that a real bonus!


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 3, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I got one lipstick and two polishes from BBW. I have nothing like either polish in my collection so i don't feel bad about my purchase. I'm just hoping the quality is decent or I'm returning them.


  I really want the green polish for pedicures.  I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 3, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> well well well do i have some musings :/  so i was totting up my beauty buys for february:
> 
> Lush Godiva Shampoo Bar
> 17 Va Va Voom Black Waterproof Mascara
> ...


 Without having read the part about the part of the list in navy, I initially thought you purchased those things on holiday   and I was right lol. Although I wanna try to be a clever low-buyer when I'm on holiday, too, I think it's fine to splurge and treat yourself in a great city like Paris. If not on holiday, when else? There are so many shops that don't exist in my area, like & other stories  (haven't tried their beauty items yet but I own some shirts/tops and jewellery), so I must admit I'm spending money like crazy when I'm on holiday. But during the prevoius weeks or months, I do refrain from shopping to save money and to avoid buying "less interesting" things. I guess I've written an essay now, well I hope one can get the idea what I mean


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 3, 2015)

I only got 3 lipsticks + 1 BP from Bao Bao Wan!

  I managed to talk myself out of the palette and the polishes.  The palette looks beautiful, but I can't justify paying $44 when I only like the middle three shadows, and I'm almost sure I already have very similar colors in my stash.  I might get the polishes if they end up at the CCO.  If not, I'm sure I can find dupes.  They don't seem that unique to me.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 3, 2015)

Yay! Go Team Low Buy! I've been following along but haven't had time to post much in the past week. I did just want to pop in and say that I've officially gone 50 days without any makeup purchases! That's my best streak since probably late 2013.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 4, 2015)

Nothing from BBW or Cinderella here  

  AND I finished up my Tom Ford Traceless liquid foundation today. One  down, an embarassing amount more to go.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 4, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> Nothing from BBW or Cinderella here    AND I finished up my Tom Ford Traceless liquid foundation today. One  down, an embarassing amount more to go.


  Finishing foundation is the best! I finished my NARS Sheer Glow this month. I won't repurchase. I'm finding that I like really sheer coverage 98% of the time. On my skin it looks 100x better than any medium or full coverage foundation.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 4, 2015)

I bought one BBW lippie for myself, rather by default. I bought Royal Ball for my youngest daughter and then decided I should have gotten a lippie for her older sister as well. With Cinderella sold out, I got Romantic Breakdown. MAC had a restock yesterday and I was able to get Free as a Butterfly after all. Since I've all but finished French Kiss and NARS Falfala, I'll keep Romantic Breakdown for me. I've been reaching for near nudes a lot more than more saturated colours lately.

  I'm thinking I'll do some trimming in my red lippies. They've always been my favourites, but I have close to 10 and 3-4 would do. I'd like to keep my lippies in the mid-high teens and that would get me there. I reapply lipstick all day every day, so I finish at least 6 a year (more if they're creamy/semi-sheer).


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 4, 2015)

Reminding myself that there's other things I enjoy other than makeup, I got some frozen dolls!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And now I'm skint! So it's definately a low buy month in all areas for me now!


----------



## kanne (Mar 4, 2015)

Two major purchases in the last couple of weeks: the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette and the MAC x Toledo Violetwinks palette. The Hourglass palette has been on my to-buy list since it came out so it was more of a "finally" type purchase. The Toledo palette was more spontaneous but I have to say I do not regret it. They are all colours I use frequently but do not have dupes of (except the black) and it is just so beautiful. I also through away my huge to-buy list this week and rewrote it. All that I have left on it now is the MAC 130 brush, Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Fetiche (a repurchase) and Chanel Mademoiselle EDP.  There's nothing much out there that I really want or need anymore.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 4, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> And now I'm skint! So it's definately a low buy month in all areas for me now!


Ah, Elsa and Anna, so cute.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Finishing foundation is the best! I finished my NARS Sheer Glow this month. I won't repurchase. I'm finding that I like really sheer coverage 98% of the time. On my skin it looks *100x better than any medium or full coverage foundation.*


  Agree completely!
  I will miss the TF! But VERY satisfying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Twas a gorgeous foundation. Back during college I wore MAC Studio Fix Powder applied with the sponge and I have no idea what I was thinking!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 6, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> @shellygrrl I guess my habits changed last year when I joined IG and started following beauty gurus, trends and makeup aficionados. The anticipation of a release (especially LE) made it that much more difficult to restrain myself. But I need to keep reminding myself that these vloggers have companies that send them massive amounts of free makeup for reviews whereas I purchase all my items. Wanting to keep up with "trends" and new products has definitely made it more difficult.
> 
> 
> *My triggers are hard to pinpoint because I genuinely love and enjoy buying and using makeup regardless of my mood. I find myself in a happier place when I play with makeup because its a form of artistic expression that I closely relate to painting. I also paint as a hobby and find that the two give me the same sense of joy.*
> ...


  YES!  To me makeup and painting are closely related too.  I feel very artistic when I can create a beautiful and intriguing look.  The hype created by marketing is a real thing that needs to be combated by checking in regularly with ourselves and our needs.  Experience is the ultimate goal of our low buys I would say (as a blanket statement) - whether that experience is getting debt paid off, going on a trip, buying a house, or learning a new skill or hobby, we all want to gain something more by checking our spending and accumulation habits!  And yes, sometimes I find it refreshing too to not wear any makeup!  




  *SIGH* I've been sick the last few days and feeling very out of sorts (you know when you can't leave your house and you feel crazy? lol).  My no buy is still intact and going well - I saw swatches from Cinderella and honestly I would've probably bought a lip glass or two and that's it.  I love sheer lipglasses with sparkles, so those were right up my alley.  Alas, nothing for me though!  Glad we could all stick to our low-buy/no-buy goals - I'm proud of us ladies!!!


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm trying to catch up on all those great posts here. Since I need to study for a really important exam (and I mean FRIGHTINGLY important), I shouldn't really lurk around on Specktra, but I must say again that this thread is so motivational!
  Feeling quite stressed because of my exam, I can clearly see what triggers formerly made me buy makeup. So at the moment, I'm really taking part in a challenge, but I'm sure I'll make it. Can't promise I'll stay away from stress eating, but I guess in extreme situations, that's okay 
  I've had some skipper's remorse because of all the Mac stuff being released (stress shopping alert!), but I did not buy any more items and put thirty euros (kind of the price of a blush) into the savings I've collected to purchase another quality handbag.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 6, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 

 
  I can't believe your pics! Amazing!  What an inspiration you are!!!  Curious- did you keep your water drop eyeshadows (from the MAC Collection...Alluring Aquatic? I think)?  I don't see them in your after photos.  Good for you girl, that's awesome.  You've really narrowed it down to the favourites!  

  Isn't it nice to buy one thing that you really covet instead of like 5 things that you are like "meh" about after a few weeks?  The necklace sounds awesome! 



  Thanks! I didn't think I had made that much progress.. I'm pretty excited about it!

  It's funny about the AA shadows actually.. I used them so much in the first few months that I had dips in all 3 of them. Then after that I just haven't used them much since. I put them in my B2M bag. If I happen to change my mind in the summer I can pull them out again, but I don't expect to. I've just been preferring a way more subtle look, even for going out. That's if I wear eyeshadow at all.

  And YES, it is such a great feeling to buy only one special thing. In the past month I've only purchased 2 things: a necklace and a dress. Both were perfect additions to my jewelery and clothing stashes, and since I've been paring down anyway I actually have less of those than when I started anyway. It's even been 30 days since I've purchased any fragrances, which is something I've been working on cutting back on also.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 6, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Thanks! I didn't think I had made that much progress.. I'm pretty excited about it!
> 
> *It's funny about the AA shadows actually.. I used them so much in the first few months that I had dips in all 3 of them. Then after that I just haven't used them much since. I put them in my B2M bag. If I happen to change my mind in the summer I can pull them out again, but I don't expect to. I've just been preferring a way more subtle look, even for going out. That's if I wear eyeshadow at all.*
> 
> And YES, it is such a great feeling to buy only one special thing. In the past month I've only purchased 2 things: a necklace and a dress. Both were perfect additions to my jewelery and clothing stashes, and since I've been paring down anyway I actually have less of those than when I started anyway. It's even been 30 days since I've purchased any fragrances, which is something I've been working on cutting back on also.


 
  That is funny about the AA Shadows!  I lemminged for them so much and I have like five of them and I don't use the greens very much.  Ughhh I need to make an effort this summer with them.  I love my Loreil one and the purple is pretty good but I could've done without as many greens.  *SIGH* oh well.  I told hubs the other day now that I've stemmed the flow I can focus on using up and giving away/throwing out.  It's getting easier as I weed things out that I've put away for 'one day' etc once I realize that one day is probably far away and I need to either use it or lose it! lol.  I've also been using up a lot of bath products lately, like random soaps and body butters.  My SIL is hairstylist, so I've got hair product covered and it's awesome.  She always gets me the nicest products for Xmas and my birthday.  She got me a mini OPI Hawaii set for my birthday last month and the colours are awesome.  The lasting power is great!  

  I don't even bother checking any threads to see what I'm missing - although I did look into this BBW thread to see the green polish.  Yes it's gorgeous, but easy to recreate with another brand if people are interested.  I'm sure there's a million dupes.  

  I just counted the products that I've used up or sold or given away since July 2014 and my total is 144! (leaving like a million products in my stash...but....lol).  For me that's pretty amazing because I never thought I would be able to give away or use up that many products.  I'm wondering if I should set a goal this year to use up a certain amount of products or specific ones?  What do ya'll think works best?


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 6, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> That is funny about the AA Shadows!  I lemminged for them so much and I have like five of them and I don't use the greens very much.  Ughhh I need to make an effort this summer with them.  I love my Loreil one and the purple is pretty good but I could've done without as many greens.  *SIGH* oh well.  I told hubs the other day now that I've stemmed the flow I can focus on using up and giving away/throwing out.  It's getting easier as I weed things out that I've put away for 'one day' etc once I realize that one day is probably far away and I need to either use it or lose it! lol.  I've also been using up a lot of bath products lately, like random soaps and body butters.  My SIL is hairstylist, so I've got hair product covered and it's awesome.  She always gets me the nicest products for Xmas and my birthday.  She got me a mini OPI Hawaii set for my birthday last month and the colours are awesome.  The lasting power is great!
> 
> I don't even bother checking any threads to see what I'm missing - although *I did look into this BBW thread to see the green polish.  Yes it's gorgeous, but easy to recreate with another brand if people are interested.  I'm sure there's a million dupes.  *
> 
> I just counted the products that I've used up or sold or given away since July 2014 and my total is 144! (leaving like a million products in my stash...but....lol).  For me that's pretty amazing because I never thought I would be able to give away or use up that many products.  I'm wondering if I should set a goal this year to use up a certain amount of products or specific ones?  What do ya'll think works best?


I agree on duping the green BBW polish. I just won't pay $16 for a nail polish that I know will chip easily. I've only bought MAC polishes at the warehouse sale when they were $5 each.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 6, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I agree on duping the green BBW polish. I just won't pay $16 for a nail polish that I know will chip easily. I've only bought MAC polishes at the warehouse sale when they were $5 each.


  My favourite green - bar none - is A England Saint George. It's breathtaking - the most beautiful holo I've ever seen and it was less than the MAC green. Butter London's Thames (bought at 20% off) is closer and I like that one a lot too. I only own one MAC polish and only because it's unusual (Mean and Green). I can't imagine paying MAC prices for a routine polish that's not particularly of great quality. We already have near dupes of so many shades that new launches rarely tempt me.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 6, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> My favourite green - bar none - is A England Saint George. It's breathtaking - the most beautiful holo I've ever seen and it was less than the MAC green. Butter London's Thames (bought at 20% off) is closer and I like that one a lot too. I only own one MAC polish and only because it's unusual (Mean and Green). I can't imagine paying MAC prices for a routine polish that's not particularly of great quality. We already have near dupes of so many shades that new launches rarely tempt me.


  I've heard good things about the A England brand - they sell them on Nailpolishcanada.com and I've wanted to take the leap but never have.  I will look into that polish and keep it on the radar for next year if I'm still feeling it!  I'm loving the OPI My Gecko Does Tricks green - it's more of a neon green shimmer but it's great for summer.  I think OPI's polishes are way, way over priced for what they are.  I think they need to come back down to reality as their formula isn't that great and prices are too high for one bottle.  I guess they won't because people will continue to pay whatever for them, but seriously - their polish has never been contenders in the polish world.  Lol. 

  I have so many polishes that I literally have one of every colour of the rainbow (and varying shades of each colour).  I need to implement a one in and one out rule for makeup and polish, but I haven't gotten my collect whittled down enough.  Any ladies have more suggestions for decluttering?  Like a system to see how much usage you have within a time period, or??? *SIGH*


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 6, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> That is funny about the AA Shadows!  I lemminged for them so much and I have like five of them and I don't use the greens very much.  Ughhh I need to make an effort this summer with them.  I love my Loreil one and the purple is pretty good but I could've done without as many greens.  *SIGH* oh well.  I told hubs the other day now that I've stemmed the flow I can focus on using up and giving away/throwing out.  It's getting easier as I weed things out that I've put away for 'one day' etc once I realize that one day is probably far away and I need to either use it or lose it! lol.  I've also been using up a lot of bath products lately, like random soaps and body butters.  My SIL is hairstylist, so I've got hair product covered and it's awesome.  She always gets me the nicest products for Xmas and my birthday.  She got me a mini OPI Hawaii set for my birthday last month and the colours are awesome.  The lasting power is great!
> 
> I don't even bother checking any threads to see what I'm missing - although I did look into this BBW thread to see the green polish.  Yes it's gorgeous, but easy to recreate with another brand if people are interested.  I'm sure there's a million dupes.
> 
> I just counted the products that I've used up or sold or given away since July 2014 and my total is 144! (leaving like a million products in my stash...but....lol).  For me that's pretty amazing because I never thought I would be able to give away or use up that many products.  I'm wondering if I should set a goal this year to use up a certain amount of products or specific ones?  What do ya'll think works best?


  I've had the exact same experience with stemming the flow of incoming products. When there isn't a pile of things to constantly test out I can focus on what I have and see what I actually use. I've definitely noticed an increase in the amount of product I'm using up as well. Since my last photo I've used up two lipsticks and downsized one. I also downsized two more blushes. Plus I used up my brow pencil and gel and I won't be replacing those. Right now for lipsticks and blushes I'm at:

  lipsticks: 10 + 2 backups (8 nudes, 2 medium pinks, 2 pinkish-plums) - I'm still working on these. I have 2 that are LE with a backup of each and I'd like to use up those backups first. I'll have to re-evaluate my nudes at that point, but I think I'm pretty satisfied with them - there's a lilac nude, a peach nude, a MLBB nude, a champagne beige, and 2 pink nudes (I think I'll be able to narrow the pink nudes down to 1 at some point). Both of my pinkish-plums I'm on the fence about, they might be too dark for me.. but I'll have to keep playing around. Both medium pinks I love so those are staying. I have a few B2M to use, but I might just end up getting backups of favorites.

  blushes: 5 (1 nude pink, 1 rose, 1 champagne rose, 1 peach, 1 plum) - This is the perfect amount for me right now. I use Tarte Exposed for everyday and then I have a range for different looks. I haven't felt the need to buy a blush for a few months now.

  It's weird in a way, it seems like the less I have.. the less I want. I guess you just really get to know and love what you have and you're not tempted by other things.

  As for decluttering, one thing that really works for me is to pick a number per category and tell myself I'll cut everything in excess of that. That way, I end up with my Top X Favorite items. Sometimes I find it easier to pick what to keep than what to get rid of. If I know I have 20 other lipsticks I love more and I'm more likely to wear, it's easier for me to let go of the 21st one. If you love every single thing you have and you use them all regularly, then I think it's okay to stop there and revisit at a later date. Chances are that with time you'll gradually be able to let go of more. A more extreme method would be to take everything out of your storage and only put something back once you've used it.. then after a month or so, see what's left. A caveat would be to make sure you notice when you're just using things to make sure they get back in the storage.. really think about whether you love it or not. Try lots of methods out too, everyone's different.  I just read a book called The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying Up by Marie Kondo and it has some really interesting tips for decluttering. It's a fun, fast read too.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 6, 2015)

I keep thinking I'll cull more blush as I use them, but I've already gotten rid of the colours I didn't like. I pulled out Marine LIfe today and thought, this could probably go. The seahorse is long gone and it's just a pink and coral. I have heaps of both. I put it on and was reminded that I really like it. So it's staying. Unfortunately, that's true of ALL the blush I still have, even if there are similarities between many shades. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have zero problem getting rid of something I bought and don't ultimately care for; I'll toss it in the garbage without blinking if I don't have someone to give it to. I pulled some lippies out today that I just don't love anymore. But I don't see anything helpful (to me) in throwing out something I do like. I certainly don't want to grow my stash, but I'm ok with slowly using up the products I do like. When I no longer enjoy having something around to use, I'm pretty ruthless about disposing of it.

  Oh, and A English are the only polish I'm still buying. I don't need anymore than I have, but they're so freaking flawless (seriously the best polish I've ever tried - many deep colours could easily be one coaters) that's it's rare for me to not get at least one (plus maybe another for one of my girls) when a new collection is launched. Since that means I only buy 2 or 3 a year, I'm ok with that level of purchasing. I often end up tossing a lesser variant of the colour, although she has some unusual shades that I had nothing like.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 6, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> I keep thinking I'll cull more blush as I use them, but I've already gotten rid of the colours I didn't like. I pulled out Marine LIfe today and thought, this could probably go. The seahorse is long gone and it's just a pink and coral. I have heaps of both. I put it on and was reminded that I really like it. So it's staying. *Unfortunately, that's true of ALL the blush I still have, even if there are similarities between many shades*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hehehe I think it's okay to have one area where you really let go with - like if you're a blush woman and you've got tonnes of blush but every other aspect is under control in your opinion, then I think that's good!  And I'm with you on the getting rid of it just for the sake of it - I struggle with that too.  I've given away things that I really like and given enough time I would use, but the time frame would probably be years and I'm realizing it's just not healthy for me to have so much makeup around for that long (bacteria and mental clutter combined....).  That green is GORGEOUS that you posted before...I'll have to check into A England, I LOVE LOVE LOVE HALOS.  Anyone who can do a decent or fabulous halo is a winner in my opinion....I don't think that's OPIs strong point, so I've looked at Colour Club for halos before (I have three of theirs) and I love them.  Great staying power too!


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 6, 2015)

I broke my Guerlain Terracotta bronzer - this normally wouldn't bother me so much, but I've had a terrible week - last weekend was a blowout, I don't want to go out at all this weekend (but made an appearance at my friends' dinner tonight) and I was really working on my finishing up the bronzer especially since I had hit pan on it. I guess it's one last thing in my Stash but... still annoyed.

  There was a part of me that almost told myself I could just go buy another at Shoppers tomorrow and get extra points, which also bothered me that I was already planning on replacing it when I have at least 3 or 4 other bronzers in my stash. I used my Rimmel Mineral Bronze in it's place tonight with a sample size of Benefit Hoola, and I doubt anyone around me noticed or cared which bronzer I used. 

  I'm rambling, but I have to go to Shoppers anyway and get Bioderma, skin stuff, essentials. I'm going to my local instead of some Level 3 monstrosity, but we'll see if I manage not to go hog-wild on random drugstore stuff. 

  I think I need a Low Buy But Just Transferring Extra Cash to Hauling Clothes. Way too much spent on hautelook, Urban Outfitters, and JCrew Factory recently.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 6, 2015)

Tossed a couple of things -- one blush (MAC Dame) and one eyeshadow (MAC Electra). Both were fairly old and didn't get much use. (Well, I did use Electra six months ago, but I ended up being a bit underwhelmed by it. Heh.)


----------



## xkurwamacx (Mar 6, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> lipsticks: 10 + 2 backups (8 nudes, 2 medium pinks, 2 pinkish-plums) - I'm still working on these. I have 2 that are LE with a backup of each and I'd like to use up those backups first. I'll have to re-evaluate my nudes at that point, but I think I'm pretty satisfied with them - there's a lilac nude, a peach nude, a MLBB nude, a champagne beige, and 2 pink nudes (I think I'll be able to narrow the pink nudes down to 1 at some point). Both of my pinkish-plums I'm on the fence about, they might be too dark for me.. but I'll have to keep playing around. Both medium pinks I love so those are staying. I have a few B2M to use, but I might just end up getting backups of favorites.


  Now I'm curious, which lipsticks do you have you kept as favorites for each color category..?


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 7, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> I keep thinking I'll cull more blush as I use them, but I've already gotten rid of the colours I didn't like. I pulled out Marine LIfe today and thought, this could probably go. The seahorse is long gone and it's just a pink and coral. I have heaps of both. I put it on and was reminded that I really like it. So it's staying. Unfortunately, that's true of ALL the blush I still have, even if there are similarities between many shades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Here they are!

  Nudes: Bite Cava (lilac nude), MAC Peach Blossom (peach nude), MAC Myself x2 (MLBB nude - but sadly LE..), Siren Song x2 (champagne beige - also sadly LE), Bite Retsina (pink nude), Red Apple Lipstick Oh My Guava (pink nude). I prefer Oh My Guava over Retsina. All of the other ones are perfect and I love them all.
  Pinks: MAC Faux & Brave - LOVE both of these.
  Pinkish-Plums: MAC Captive - I like this but I think I've only worn it out of the house a few times.. Alima Pure Emma - This has sort of a duochrome finish which I'm not crazy about, and the formula is a little off. I'm on the fence about it. I find it hard to pull off darker colors, but since I only have 2 of them I'm going to keep them until they expire or I'm otherwise ready to let them go.

  Now, as I use things up I may or may not repurchase so this list will definitely change. I may not be able to get either of the LEs in the future so that's 4 gone right there. I probably won't repurchase Retsina, Captive, or Emma. Cava, Peach Blossom, Oh My Guava, Faux, and Brave I would probably repurchase. Another consideration is that I like the Red Apple Lipstick formula and would like to try out some more from their line. I'm planning on using up as many lipsticks as I can this year and then placing an RAL order near the end of the year. I think I'd like to keep my lipsticks to around 10 so I'll see how many I have room for!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 7, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> I like your strategy! I think it's all about knowing yourself and knowing when it's time to let go of something, which you've obviously got figured out. I have to say too that I really enjoy that all of us are so different. It just shows you that you can be on a No/Low Buy and still use and enjoy makeup no matter how often you purchase or what size of a stash you have.
> 
> 
> Yeah I find the Top X strategy works really well for me! It also makes it easy to go gradually because you can always start with a higher number and work your way down. With time, your list will settle and that feeling of being able to randomly pick out anything from your stash and know that you LOVE (yes, "love" in capitals is important) it will take over. That's what keeps me motivated more than anything. When I'm out shopping now, I look at something and think "Do I LOVE this dress more than my X other dresses?" If I love it more than my least favorite dress, I know I can follow the 1 in 1 out method and replace it. If I have like 20 dresses and I love them all equally, and I also love this new one equally then that's fine too! I'll get the dress at that point, if I know I'll love it and wear it often enough. That rarely happens to me though. Usually something will look or fit noticeably better, or something that I've had for years will be starting to wear out. Plus I've gotten to know how I interact with my possessions. I'm one of those people that gets overwhelmed by choice and I find that it drains me to use so much decision-making energy on things like clothing and makeup and accessories. On the other side of that, I know people who love those kind of decisions and who could have an infinite closet and still be able to get dressed quickly and efficiently and still look great - this is not me. I would stare at everything for half an hour and then throw on a paper bag. :haha: I think it's all about getting to know yourself and your habits really well!
> ...


  I have found that downsizing my collection has made it easier to use too!  Now that I can see what's available for me to use and finding things is faster and more efficient!  Haha I LOLd at your paper bag comment - I feel the same way about clothing.  I wear the same like 10 things over and over but I have tonnes of clothing.  I really need to add to my professional wardrobe but I can't now until next year sooo.....I guess I can go through my clothes and make a list of items that would be useful, like a black skirt or a suit or certain types of tops (neutral colours that work with accessories that have colour),  Hubs bought me boots for Xmas and they arrive next week so I can't wait to try them on and see if they work.  I've been wanting dressy boots for some time for work so I'm happy about that.  I'm going to consign some 'furry' type boots that I bought at a DC outlet a few years ago for like $25.  They are in perfect shape but maybe a little too young for the look I want.  I have sparkly uggs for my wilder, younger side when I want to indulge that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha

  And YASSSS!! That whole part about treating objects like they're alive is what is troubling to me....if my objects are alive and work out and have feelings (I know that's not what she's saying...but you know the idea), I might find it harder to get rid of things?  Or maybe it's better because it frees you up from caring for items that you don't like because they can have a live somewhere else?  I dunno, interesting.  I will have to give it a go and see how I feel!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 7, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> HAHA I gave away Dame too.  I found it too blue pink, ya know?  Like not a good pink for me.  Good job on getting rid of stuff that you didn't need or like that much!


  :cheer:  Yeah, too blue-pink and, with the exception of Light Year, I've found I'm not a fan of shimmery blushes anymore. As for Electra, there are better silvers out there. :nods:


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 7, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> UGHHHH I hate dropping and breaking things!! SO absolutely annoying!  I have broken a LE item and it made me crazy.  But I did realize that I didn't use that thing very often, so it wasn't so bad that it broke.  I think you're realizing the same thing w/the bronzer.  You have something that you can replace it with right away, albeit a cheaper version or maybe not one that you prefer, but one that needs using up nonetheless.  Good idea on going to the smaller Shoppers to avoid temptation.  I've never seen a huge one - is that popular back East?  We only have one level ones as far as I know.  Interesting!       HAHA I gave away Dame too.  I found it too blue pink, ya know?  Like not a good pink for me.  Good job on getting rid of stuff that you didn't need or like that much!     I have found that downsizing my collection has made it easier to use too!  Now that I can see what's available for me to use and finding things is faster and more efficient!  Haha I LOLd at your paper bag comment - I feel the same way about clothing.  I wear the same like 10 things over and over but I have tonnes of clothing.  I really need to add to my professional wardrobe but I can't now until next year sooo.....I guess I can go through my clothes and make a list of items that would be useful, like a black skirt or a suit or certain types of tops (neutral colours that work with accessories that have colour),  Hubs bought me boots for Xmas and they arrive next week so I can't wait to try them on and see if they work.  I've been wanting dressy boots for some time for work so I'm happy about that.  I'm going to consign some 'furry' type boots that I bought at a DC outlet a few years ago for like $25.  They are in perfect shape but maybe a little too young for the look I want.  I have sparkly uggs for my wilder, younger side when I want to indulge that :eyelove:  haha  And YASSSS!! That whole part about treating objects like they're alive is what is troubling to me....if my objects are alive and work out and have feelings (I know that's not what she's saying...but you know the idea), I might find it harder to get rid of things?  Or maybe it's better because it frees you up from caring for items that you don't like because they can have a live somewhere else?  I dunno, interesting.  I will have to give it a go and see how I feel!


  Actually I feel like it's easier! You basically acknowledge what the item has done for you, appreciate its past value to you, and let it go. Even if you didn't use it at all, you can appreciate it for what it taught you about your purchasing habits. If you think about it in the sense that if items are personified they would want to be used and enjoyed thoroughly, it's easier to let go if they aren't fulfilling their purpose. Plus, you don't have to think about it that way at all if it's not helpful!


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 8, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> UGHHHH I hate dropping and breaking things!! SO absolutely annoying!  I have broken a LE item and it made me crazy.  But I did realize that I didn't use that thing very often, so it wasn't so bad that it broke.  I think you're realizing the same thing w/the bronzer.  You have something that you can replace it with right away, albeit a cheaper version or maybe not one that you prefer, but one that needs using up nonetheless.  Good idea on going to the smaller Shoppers to avoid temptation.  I've never seen a huge one - is that popular back East?  We only have one level ones as far as I know.  Interesting!


  Oh, it's getting pretty whacky how big they are getting. The one at the Eaton Centre carries Chanel, and YSL; and the one at Bayview has UD, YSL, Chanel and Dior. I mean, they're extreme but it's NBD now for the local Shoppers to carry a selection of Benefit and Smashbox. Luckily, neither of those make me shake in my boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't even, TBH, love the Guerlain all that much. I mean it's _okay_, but I only really bought it because Guerlain is supposed to be king in bronzers. I still prefer NARS Irresistiblement (I actually legit finished it up, but I don't feel like ordering direct from the NARS websites), Dior Honey for a high-end option with some shimma, and the Bourjois Cream. I like the Rimmel too but it is super-light; I think my tastes have changed in the last few years. 

  I'm hoping maybe Murale or Shoppers in Edmonton will have a big bonus when I'm out there - then I can say my Haul is a mini-vacation haul when I'm out there next month. But I have a couple of handbags on my list (though I don't need a or any new bags!) and I think I'd rather have one of those than a new bronzer.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 8, 2015)

Had to toss a brush this week: my Sigma F40. I went to wash it yesterday, and I saw some weird green stuff on the bristles near the ferrule. Not sure if it was mold or the glue, but it was gross, so it had to go. Just as well, I think; it'd been shedding for the last while, and I'd like a better blush brush anyway. (That's what I'd been using it for.)  FOTD... * NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia (as I started applying this I realized I'd wanted to prime first; oops!) * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal Y0 * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe (base contour) * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * Maybelline Brow Drama Brow Mascara - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Urban Decay Smoked Palette - Kinky (base colour), Rockstar (lid colour), Asphalt (lash lines) * Prestige Total Intensity Eye Pencil - Deepest Black (lower waterline) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (additional contour) * NYX Megashine Lip Gloss - Nude Pink


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 8, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> * NYX Megashine Lip Gloss - Nude Pink


That is really odd. I don't blame you for tossing it especially if you are in the market for an upgrade on a blush brush.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am making more progress I think, more is going out than is coming in now and I am renewing more focus on slimming down the stash further.  I went through last week and managed to get rid of a carrier bag full of really old or drugstore items that I just don't use any more. That went in the rubbish last week so I am starting a new bag this week, although I suspect that slimming down from now on in will get harder :-(  I am adopting an approach similar to @veronikawithak in that I am picking the top items to go back into my stash, then I review the remainder and work out whether they stay or go. Some categorises I am nearly there on, current progress is as follows:  I am down to 3 highlighters, 1 radiance primer and 2 bronzers.  I have mascara to last me for the whole year so on a no buy with those whilst I work my way through them.  Powder I am nearly down to my back up pressed powder and have 1 loose and a Guerlain balls.  Foundation, I have seleted my high ends to keep/use up and now trying to work out what to do with my drugstore versions.  Eyeliner..... I think I am now getting there, reminding myself how old some of them are is making it easier to part with them, then I am reminding myself that I only ever wear black, brown and a soft taupe so everything else is excess!  I am however having significant problems destashing the lipsticks, eyeshadows and blushes, anyone got any suggestions on these ?  Planning on tackling my nail polish stash too this week, I wear gels on my fingers so I definately don't need such a stash for my toes, need to go through and select a couple of brights, couple of darks and a nude or too and then destash the rest I think!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 10, 2015)

@charlotte366 great job slimming down your stash!! Sounds like you've accomplished tons! For lipsticks and blushes, have you gone through and checked for dupes? Usually similar colors look almost identical once you put them on. How about formulas? Are they all pigmented enough, smooth, easy to apply? Do all of them suit you and your style? Do you put each of them on and marvel at how stunning you look, or do you have to work at it? If you had to pay retail price for it in store right this second, would you still buy it? If you're struggling, sometimes it helps to take a break too. You'll be able to see how much of a benefit downsizing other areas has had and that will be extra motivation! I often go through long stretches where I don't get rid of anything, and then suddenly I'm ready to let go. Don't force it too much!  

  A bit of an update for me:

  Since I'm moving soon I wanted to get a new bag to fit all of my makeup in one place. None of the ones I had were quite right. I finally found one!: http://shop.herschelsupply.ca/collections/travel/products/chapter-travel-kit-polka-dot-small

  I transferred everything to it yesterday and it actually fits ALL of my makeup and ALL of my nail polish. To keep things organized, I have smaller bags inside for lipsticks, lipglosses, blushes, bronzer/contour/highlight, and nail polish. It also fits a little box where I keep my mineral samples. Both of my eyeshadow palettes fit in the mesh pocket on the side. I have a few other items sitting on top of everything, and it's still not stuffed full! My goal for ages has been to be a "one makeup bag woman" and I think I've finally made it! Granted, it's a much bigger bag than most women probably have.. it's more the size of a large men's toiletry bag. But I'm thrilled.  Plus the fact that my nail polish fits too and I can probably store my hairbrush on top.. So excited.

  I also just booked a grad trip with my SO down south next month! First time I've been on vacation since I was a teenager..

  I purchased a few clothing items yesterday: a couple of summer blouses, a skirt that I've been trying to find in my size for weeks, a summer dress (I only have 3 others, had to toss some last year that got worn out or didn't fit), and a bathing suit (I haven't had a bathing suit for years and I desperately needed one for this trip). I also need to get a watch but the one I wanted was out of stock. Hopefully it comes back in soon. I'm finding it a lot easier to shop every few months.. I can really narrow down the list to things I actually need rather than just browsing the stores.

  Oh and I used a B2M for Hue. I still have 3 left though.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 10, 2015)

Give me strength girls!  Feeling very stressed out this week, I've spent the while day adding up stuff in shopping carts and nearly buying stuff :/ Managed to resist so far, thought if I aired it out on here it might diffuse the madness!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Give me strength girls!  Feeling very stressed out this week, I've spent the while day adding up stuff in shopping carts and nearly buying stuff :/ Managed to resist so far, thought if I aired it out on here it might diffuse the madness!


  Be strong!


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 10, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Managed to resist so far, thought if I aired it out on here it might diffuse the madness!


I totally understand!! I did the same the other day when the new heatwave made an appearance on sephora and I ended up buying it along with a MUFE powder. If youre gonna do it, at least limit yourself to one or two items but try not to go through with it. Hang in there!!!

  If you think you cant resist, try and leave the computer for a bit, take a walk or call a friend. Youll get distracted enough that youll have forgotten about the need to buy those items 

  Also, if youre outdoorsy at all, try and take advantage of that and join a sports league, take up a new sports hobby or meet up with friends for a walk. I did that this weekend instead of shopping and I felt so good. I ended up going on a long hike and even went to the archery range  It was so nice to get away from the mall and resist the urge to buy things I dont truly need. I will admit Ive caved a few times last week thanks to macs newest releases but not as badly as i initially thought i would 

  You can do it!


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 10, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> That is funny about the AA Shadows!  I lemminged for them so much and I have like five of them and I don't use the greens very much.  Ughhh I need to make an effort this summer with them.  I love my Loreil one and the purple is pretty good but I could've done without as many greens.  *SIGH* oh well.  I told hubs the other day now that I've stemmed the flow I can focus on using up and giving away/throwing out.  It's getting easier as I weed things out that I've put away for 'one day' etc once I realize that one day is probably far away and I need to either use it or lose it! lol.  I've also been using up a lot of bath products lately, like random soaps and body butters.  My SIL is hairstylist, so I've got hair product covered and it's awesome.  She always gets me the nicest products for Xmas and my birthday.  She got me a mini OPI Hawaii set for my birthday last month and the colours are awesome.  The lasting power is great!
> 
> I don't even bother checking any threads to see what I'm missing - although I did look into this BBW thread to see the green polish.  Yes it's gorgeous, but easy to recreate with another brand if people are interested.  I'm sure there's a million dupes.
> 
> I just counted the products that I've used up or sold or given away since July 2014 and my total is 144! (leaving like a million products in my stash...but....lol).  For me that's pretty amazing because I never thought I would be able to give away or use up that many products.  I'm wondering if I should set a goal this year to use up a certain amount of products or specific ones?  What do ya'll think works best?


Im struggling with the same issue. I have sold and given away many items and have more to go. Im afraid of taking a picture of ALL my items from my vanity and whats in my "backup" drawers. Drawer 1 is overflowing and Drawer 2 is getting there. I am thinking of taking EVERYTHING out this weekend, taking a picture of it all and selling or giving away items I havent used in the past 3 months and keep what I have used. If you look at what you use on a regular basis then you can limit yourself to that and get rid of what you have hiding in your drawers. Setting a numerical limit may be hard bc it may be too high or low of a number unless you have a specific routine you have in place that will let you predict how many of each item youll need.

  Im not sure what other method I can suggest since it varies for everyone.

  I have a few items I havent touched (MAC Brook Shields palette used once, Lorac 1 and 2 never used, Maya Mia never used, over 20 MUFE eyeshadows I havent touched yet and so much more). I feel guilt for owning all this....I want to be able to get rid of it without regret...sigh. We will get there soon enough!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 10, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Give me strength girls!  Feeling very stressed out this week, I've spent the while day adding up stuff in shopping carts and nearly buying stuff :/ Managed to resist so far, thought if I aired it out on here it might diffuse the madness!


  Stay strong!


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 10, 2015)

Everytime I use one of my cream eyshadows (I keep them all in a container, so I have to dig in to get the colour want) I remind myself I need to cull and get rid of the ones I don't use. But then I remember that that random orange one looks great Amber Lights and I put off going through them all. I need motivation!

  But I did use Maybelline Rich Mahogany today as a base.


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 11, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Give me strength girls!  Feeling very stressed out this week, I've spent the while day adding up stuff in shopping carts and nearly buying stuff :/ Managed to resist so far, thought if I aired it out on here it might diffuse the madness!


 I'm totally in the same situation, seems like nothing's going right at the moment for me and I'm majorly stressing out...hope I'll feel better after my exam. Although I won't buy makeup, I'm planning to treat myself with a pair of spring shoes or so  (purged a lot of my sneakers because they don't really match the clothes I'm wearing, so it is time for some leather flats).   Stay strong and treat yourself with some Othmar nice things, like going to a restaurant or to the cinema, or you could do some spring cleaning to get back on track and to remember you don't want all that superfluous stuff


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 11, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> I'm totally in the same situation, seems like nothing's going right at the moment for me and I'm majorly stressing out...hope I'll feel better after my exam. Although I won't buy makeup, I'm planning to treat myself with a pair of spring shoes or so  (purged a lot of my sneakers because they don't really match the clothes I'm wearing, so it is time for some leather flats).   Stay strong and treat yourself with some Othmar nice things, like going to a restaurant or to the cinema, or you could do some spring cleaning to get back on track and to remember you don't want all that superfluous stuff


  Haha autocorrect..."other" not "Othmar"!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 11, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Give me strength girls!  Feeling very stressed out this week, I've spent the while day adding up stuff in shopping carts and nearly buying stuff :/ Managed to resist so far, thought if I aired it out on here it might diffuse the madness!


  Just remember that shopping to relieve stress often has the opposite effect. You don't want to be adding guilt and buyer's remorse to those already negative feelings! Do something that actually either reduces the source of your stress or helps you cope in a positive way instead. Hang in there!


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 12, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> @fakecake We're so glad to have you! Thanks for jumping on board! I hear you on hiding things away.. when everything is organized in boxes and tucked out of sight it can be so easy to forget how much you have. You might find an inventory helpful! Maybe do a before and after once you've gotten rid of all of those 5-10 year old products? That could be really motivating in itself, depending on how you feel about it. I know some people feel wasteful, but for me I find it really encouraging that all of that stuff I wasn't using is no longer taking up space in my life
> 
> or my thoughts! If going through your collection feels like too much of a burden, you can always split it up into categories and do it over a few days or weeks. Going gradually makes it seem way less overwhelming.
> 
> ...


  OMG Thank you for those youtube links, I've been watching those  video like crazy and really inspired me to finish a couple a thing before baby #2. Just need to focus!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 12, 2015)

I love hearing about you guys and your downscaled/controlled stashes! Makes me realize even more that I have way too much stuff. These days, I really only wear makeup for drag looks every once and a while, and while I love it all, I really don't need to purchase anymore. That's not even including my freelance stuff! And on top of that I got rid of probably 25% of my whole stash a few years ago when I moved. Just gave a huge bin of MAC stuff to a friend and left! I can't even remember half the shades I gave away other than nail polish and loooooooots of limited Mineralize eyeshadows.

  My guilty pleasure is to collect MAC but I know I don't need anymore! I'm much more of a lurker these days, but I love the commitment to saving in this thread. I'm gonna work on more self control with new limited life products this year.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 14, 2015)

My friends taking me out to the Trafford centre today (closest thing to a mall in the UK!) so I think I'll let myself get a lush face mask for £6.50, as I could do with a perk up for my skin! I need to remind myself of all the things I'm going to run out of soon to keep my spending focused, as now I have less I'm getting through staples a lot quicker.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Dec


 
  Well, I have maintaining my list and have been able to allocate more funds for facials, so I'm happy! Which is not to say that temptation is not around every corner (or beauty blog link).

  Also, after trying two HE foundations and HE powders with unsatisfactory results, I have decided not to go that route anymore.

  I am still looking for a high spf moisturizer without silicones.

  Let's see how things go, LB2015


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 15, 2015)

I think my biggest challenge for my low buy this year is realising that I ended up with like six of everything last year because i didn't wait to repurchase until i'd finished or nearly finished a product.

  So i've given myself a guideline; not to repurchase until the near empty product is literally near empty!

  But it's been hard! I think the lure of sales and discount codes is still strong, but i see now that that way of shopping made me buy too much and not at the right time.

  I try to think: do i need it RIGHT NOW? and the answer is usually no.

  I'm still trying to figure out what kind of numbers I'd like for each area of my beauty stash, but for now, staying away from bulk beauty buying orders is keeping my stash down.

  Sure, it may cost a bit more in the long run by buying a product literally when i need it, but were talking like a few pounds difference right? 

  As i recognise that premptively buying products or repurchases didn't work so well for me last year, as most of the time by the time i got to my backup id be sick of using it or would have found someting more suitable!


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 16, 2015)

Catching up again! The stress phase I recently had to go through has ended (my final exam on Friday went quite well) and now it's time for me to do something! I hope that everyone's doing well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  For the next weeks, I'm planning to take a look at my nail polish stash and either toss or give some polishes to my friends (used polish is not as weird to give to others as lip stick and such, I think). I also wanna clean out my wardrobe (trying to find someone to join me selling stuff at a flea market this sping/summer) and start to eat more healthy stuff and to work out. Since I did eat quite a lot of chocolate in the last weeks, I clearly need to.
  This weekend, I went on a shopping spree (well...to reward myself for that exam) and did buy quite a lot of things. I got two new pairs of shoes (flat leather shoes which will look really cute with black tights and dresses...I mostly own sneakers but I don't really like them any more and prefer more grown-up shoes now and needed something else for spring than my winter boots), one t-shirt, and two dresses. I also bought two vintage silver rings at a flea market yesterday (2 euros each...yay!!!). I'm aware that my shopping should not get out of hand, so I'm slowing it down now.

  Today it came to my mind that I haven't bought any nail polish for almost half a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The last ones I bought were from Mac's A Novel Romance collection in September. Although I did not stay away from other cosmetics, that nail polish no buy wasn't as hard as I expected. I feel as if I owned every color under the sun and I kinda got tired and oversaturated with buying more. I either wear coral, burgundy or berry pink polishes, sometimes cherry red, and I do own more than five of each color...DEFINITELY won't need even more of each. Any other color, e.g. purple or green, feels kinda weird (although it can look fab on others) and I'm not really comfortable wearing these. Although I like testing one's comfort zone sometimes, I think wearing nail polishes I honestly dislike is the wrong approach, so I'll try to minimize my stash. It's been really helpful for me to calculate how much one application does cost when I own, like, 50 polishes, all of them rather pricey. I own some Chanel polishes I've worn myabe two or three times, and this thought makes me rather sick. Basically, the fact that this makes me sick is quite an achievement for me in my low buy career, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 16, 2015)

I am just joining the 2015 low buy. I know I need nothing, but when I see a good buy I can't help myself. I am noting to limit myself to two items a month to start.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 19, 2015)

It's all so quiet... Shh...shh!   Back in to reassess my mac collection wish list!  I just got a few items from Julia Petit: Boca lipstick, Linda blush and wet road liquid last liner.  I'd stayed out of the Jp thread for ages as I didn't want to get whipped up into a need it all frenzy, so I suppose I kind of forgot about the collection launching over here, so this small haul took me by surprise a bit as I hadn't been expecting to buy anymore Mac until the April collections, though I suppose Aprils not that far away now - where does the time go!?  So as this collection came back into my focus these past few days, I've been watching Julia petit YouTube videos, and I'm thinking Boca is going to be a shade I like as its closest to the colours I've liked on her in her grwm vids like faux and brave etc.  Linda blush was the thing that grabbed my attention the most as its seems like the kind of blush I'll be able to throw on easily.  I find that 8/10 I put on a bronze/brown blush like Mac alpine bronze mb, rms beauty buriti bronzer or Tom ford shade and illuminate, so it will be nice to have something a bit more colourful but in a similar warming vein ya know   Wet road liquid last liner : not gunna lie, didn't know of its existence until two days ago, so I suppose that makes it an impulse buy of sorts as I hadn't planned on getting it initially. I don't have a liquid liner in my stash atm as most drugstore ones I buy end up disappointing me, so I hope this ones fairly good. I love the name and I was drawn in by the shimmer of it like the bird I am! So I fully hold my hands up with this one and I'm calling it my frivolous purchase , which WOULD have been the Cinderella eye gloss, despite all rational reason not to get it, but thankfully it's completely sold out everywhere so I couldn't go back to find it after my initial restrained purchase of just the beauty powder.  SO to combat my ever growing dent into my beauty budget for the year, I've left the Mac Is Beauty thread, as I can't be bothered chasing that one, for nudes lustres that I'll probably end up not loving on me anyway, I've found applying my nude satin so lightly over my heavily lip balmed lips gives the same effect.  As the Mia moretti Pictures surfaced the yesterday, I've had to think harder about scaling. Back my purchases in other areas, as the collection really appeals to me, so I do think I'll be getting a fair bit from the Mia moretti collection. If I'm hauling MM then I'm going to skip the Amber and burgundy times nine palettes that I would have been getting next month.  I'm sat trying to balance the scales of enjoying makeup and being sensible with my hobby!


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 19, 2015)

I got 3 lipsticks + 1 blush from Julia Petit. (I've been trying to limit myself to 4 items per collection.)  I may have something similar to Acai, Boca, and Petit Red, but these are shades I wear a lot. I do have a one-in-one-out rule for lipsticks, so I will be doing a mini purge this weekend to make room for these.  I got Linda because I need more shades like this. (My stash has mostly pinks and peaches.)  I do have Bad Girl Gone Good, Pleasure Model, and Seduced at Sea, and while they are similar, I don't think they are dupes.  Plus, I find myself reaching for those blushes a lot lately, so Linda is a welcome addition to my stash.  That said, I did not get any backups.  I was tempted to get backups of the lipsticks at first, but I reminded myself I'm on a low buy and the many reasons why I rarely buy backups nowadays.  :haha:


----------



## jennyap (Mar 19, 2015)

I got all 3 lipsticks from JP. I thought I'd want more from Mac is Beauty, but as those are mostly a disappointment I indulged myself with this collection. They're all shades I know I'll wear, and I'll enjoy the satin finishes especially as I like that finish but have very few.   Pretty sure that the only things want now from MIB is one or two of the fluidlines, one lipstick from Philip Treacy, and skipping Wash and Dry completely. Stay strong ladies!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 19, 2015)

Haven't been quiet out of shame haha.  I'm on day 67 of my No Buy. I'm just taking it one day at a time but once I make it to 100 I might take a little break and pick up a couple things for summer. I've spent 10% of my makeup budget for the year thus far.  I have purchased a few more things otherwise - 2 spring jackets since both of the ones I got last year were cheap and fell apart after a season. I also replaced my pair of tall brown boots with a pair of grey ankle boots. I've had the brown ones for a few seasons and I'm just finding that they don't work well with most of the outfits I have since I wear mostly black and navy. Plus now I have a pair that I can also wear in spring/summer to maximize use and give myself more variety in the warmer months. I also picked up a couple inexpensive pieces of jewelry for our trip down south, and 3 fragrances from the last seasonal BPAL collection. I still need to purchase: a watch for work, an inexpensive/casual watch for our trip and summer activities, sandals, and a big floppy hat for the beach. Since I've stopped purchasing makeup I've realized I let other things I actually could really use slide by. I'm feeling a lot more put together since I've been working on my wardrobe and other things in my life.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 19, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Haven't been quiet out of shame haha.  I'm on day 67 of my No Buy. I'm just taking it one day at a time but once I make it to 100 I might take a little break and pick up a couple things for summer. I've spent 10% of my makeup budget for the year thus far.  I have purchased a few more things otherwise - 2 spring jackets since both of the ones I got last year were cheap and fell apart after a season. I also replaced my pair of tall brown boots with a pair of grey ankle boots. I've had the brown ones for a few seasons and I'm just finding that they don't work well with most of the outfits I have since I wear mostly black and navy. Plus now I have a pair that I can also wear in spring/summer to maximize use and give myself more variety in the warmer months. I also picked up a couple inexpensive pieces of jewelry for our trip down south, and 3 fragrances from the last seasonal BPAL collection. I still need to purchase: a watch for work, an inexpensive/casual watch for our trip and summer activities, sandals, and a big floppy hat for the beach. Since I've stopped purchasing makeup I've realized I let other things I actually could really use slide by. I'm feeling a lot more put together since I've been working on my wardrobe and other things in my life.


  Sounds like you're doing great! For watches, I really find the Fossil ones to be affordable and long lasting. I had the same watch for five plus years and then the battery died and I wanted something different and I love the one I have now.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Sounds like you're doing great! For watches, I really find the Fossil ones to be affordable and long lasting. I had the same watch for five plus years and then the battery died and I wanted something different and I love the one I have now.


  Actually the one I plan on getting is a Fossil Boyfriend Automatic style. It's the only watch I've found that I liked! It's out of stock though so I'm just waiting until they call me. Glad to hear that they're long lasting!


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> For watches, I really find the Fossil ones to be affordable and long lasting. I had the same watch for five plus years and then the battery died and I wanted something different and I love the one I have now.


I agree that Fossil makes great watches. They also make all the lovely Michael Kors watches...


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 19, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I agree that Fossil makes great watches. They also make all the lovely Michael Kors watches...


  I love Fossil and Michael Kors watches.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Sounds like you're doing great! For watches, I really find the Fossil ones to be affordable and long lasting. I had the same watch for five plus years and then the battery died and I wanted something different and I love the one I have now.


  I use my Pierre Cardin for going out but I have been using my Fossil for work for five years with no scratches, no czs/crystals falling out, nothing. I was going to give away my others and get a Bulova but I'm actually quite happy with the Fossil & PC.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 19, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> It's all so quiet... Shh...shh!


  I've been good!  Do need to order some skincare, though.


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 20, 2015)

About the wrist watches: I've got a Fossil one, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it for Christmas 2013 (or 2012?) and it's still in a good condition, and I'm wearing it daily. I'm surprized it didn't get too many scratches from when I'm at work. Even the beigey-brown leather wristband is still looking good, although one could repurchase it. Michael Kors watches seem to be quite trendy around here at the moment, but they don't really grab my attention since they don't match my clothing style. But I really like the Marc Jacobs ones (and his fashion in general, but that's out of reach for me), they are too pricey to just go and get one for me, but I like to admire them in the shops' windows, lol.

  just took a look at T's swatches of Mac is Beauty. So far, I'd like to buy both beauty powders. Oh my. I also like the mint green shadow but I'm not sure whether it'll get a lot of use. Not sure about some of the lippies. Lustres tend to look really intense on my lips and I'm always unsure how well any swatches reflect their intensity. So I'll wait and see. I don't wanna splurge too much and I'll set up a limit of 4 items, which is a lot of items regarding my resolutions. Treacy/Moretti won't come to my counter so I don't care about these 'cause I'd like to have a look at everything in person. In the past, I've ordered too much stuff without swatching and most of it turned out to be rather meh for me.
  I like the lists of the stuff everyone's bought on this thread! love reading your explanations about why you've picked your purchases! one can clearly see that you've considered your purchases well and didn't just go "OMG that's pretty-I'll grab it".


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 20, 2015)

Nothing MAC related from this week's collection and no interest in upcoming collections. I bought one of the new Guerlain Healthy Glow powders today and also replaced the Clinique Face Wash I keep in my shower since I finished it earlier this week. I timed my purchase to coincide with a 18,500 bonus points offer from Shoppers. I now have enough points to cash in $100 tomorrow and Saturday when the points are temporarily worth more. 

  I'm just deciding how best to use them. I may get a replacement Clinique City Sheer SPF face moisturizer that I use in the summer. I don't need it yet but I will soon enough. I might treat myself to something pretty like a Dior quint or something else I wouldn't normally be willing to pay for. Or I may just keep saving my points. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## singer82 (Mar 20, 2015)

Have been for away too long I missed everyone! But I actually have done pretty well. Had a gap in between matte lip and Cindy n Bao where I bought nothing. MiB is pulling me back in so I'm trying to be really choosey but it's hard. Think after MiB and sephoras  chic week I'll slow down again. Nice to see everyone again :bigheart:


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 20, 2015)

A little Friday FOTD...  * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * Maybelline Brow Drama Brow Mascara - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Maybelline Color Tattoo - Barely Branded * Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette - mix of Chopper and Verve on the lid, Foxy on the browbone * Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - failed mix of Barcelona Beach and Corrupt on the lashline (I should have just used a dark brown eyeshadow. hboy: ) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blushes - Taupe to give my skin some warmth, Pink Cult on the cheeks * NYX Megashine Lip Gloss - Beige


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 21, 2015)

Tomorrow would've been two months without buying any makeup (not even refills!) But LORAC was on hautelook... so I bought a gloss (Chuck) and the Blonde brow pencil, along with some Ardell Sweetie lashes after going in to get Birthday supplies at the dollah stoh' for work. But for anyone who needs stuff or just wants some makeup, it's Shoppers Bonus Redemption this weekend! I'm itching for a high-end mascara, and I need cleanser so I have to go anyways... but I'm hoping I can RESIST getting a Stila or Smashbox Full Exposure palette. 

  I don't think bragging about skipping MAC collections is really appropriate in this instance.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 21, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> Tomorrow would've been two months without buying any makeup (not even refills!) But LORAC was on hautelook... so I bought a gloss (Chuck) and the Blonde brow pencil, along with some Ardell Sweetie lashes after going in to get Birthday supplies at the dollah stoh' for work. But for anyone who needs stuff or just wants some makeup, it's Shoppers Bonus Redemption this weekend! I'm itching for a high-end mascara, and I need cleanser so I have to go anyways... but I'm hoping I can RESIST getting a Stila or Smashbox Full Exposure palette.
> 
> I don't think bragging about skipping MAC collections is really appropriate in this instance.


I think one gloss and a brow pencil in two months is 'normal woman' buying. I'd feel good about that if I were you, and I don't think it's inconsistent with being pleased that you skipped MAC collections. On this thread, we're happy to recognize you for making progress. I don't think it's bragging at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I may used 50,000 points today myself. I'm a bit torn since I don't actually need anything at the moment. I tend to use my Shoppers points to treat myself to Guerlain products. Nothing better than getting a high end product that I love 'for free'! I may just wait for the Guerlain summer collection to be released and use my points then. 

  I don't think you should feel bad about using your points to get something you love and will use.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 21, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> I think one gloss and a brow pencil in two months is 'normal woman' buying. I'd feel good about that if I were you, and I don't think it's inconsistent with being pleased that you skipped MAC collections. On this thread, we're happy to recognize you for making progress. I don't think it's bragging at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with Audrey skipping something is always a good thing and a gloss and pencil in a month it totally respectable.

  I love Shoppers redemption points but with my low-buy It is harder to collecting points. I put myself on a 100$ per months spending limits on Skincare, makeup and perfume and it is harder than I thought!   so if I do not buy anything by April 1st .... i'm still respecting my plan .... a week to go!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 21, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> I'm with Audrey skipping something is always a good thing and a gloss and pencil in a month it totally respectable.
> 
> I love Shoppers redemption points but *with my low-buy It is harder to collecting points*. I put myself on a 100$ per months spending limits on Skincare, makeup and perfume and it is harder than I thought!   so if I do not buy anything by April 1st .... i'm still respecting my plan .... a week to go!


  We're a family of six and it isn't hard to spend $75 on drugstore staples. I really only shop there when there are 18,500 points for $75. I cash out $85 worth of points two or three times a year now. It's great.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 21, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> I think one gloss and a brow pencil in two months is 'normal woman' buying. I'd feel good about that if I were you, and I don't think it's inconsistent with being pleased that you skipped MAC collections. On this thread, we're happy to recognize you for making progress. I don't think it's bragging at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG those Summer bronzers from Guerlain in the bright colour packaging are giving me life!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 21, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> OMG those Summer bronzers from Guerlain in the bright colour packaging are giving me life!


I love them, but I have enough bronzers. I spent my $100 on a bottle of Diesel Loverdose Tattoo cologne and a curling iron for my girls. I've loved that cologne since I got a sample in the fragrance sampler. I ended up using my coupon for a more expensive cologne and decided to get the less expensive one with points. Done. I still have some points left and I'm sure I could be back up to a $60 credit by the time the Guerlain summer collection is out.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 21, 2015)

I love collecting Shoppers points too.. there's just something fun about it! Since I stopped buying makeup and nail polish and simplified my skincare I'm finding I don't shop there for much though.. I do pick up prescriptions but the last time I went I only got cotton rounds and contact lens cases - exciting! I have 10,000 points to go before I hit the top reward, and I'm not even sure what I'd buy.. probably something boring like a stockpile of groceries, cleaning supplies, tights, other random things lol.  [@]Maris Crane[/@] I agree with Audrey, you've done really well! Don't feel too guilty about a couple of items in 2 months. As long as you continue along in your progress, you should feel proud.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 22, 2015)

y'all, i hauled. but i don't think i did horribly? makeup wise: 

  Maybelline Fit Me Dewey + Smooth and the Fit Me concealer
  Maybelline Color Tattoos in Pink Petunia and Black Orchid (Limited Edition Color Tattoos get me every time!)
  and... Lise Watier WOW! mascara. But lo and behold, I pulled it out and... well, out came the wand with no brush. So I'm going to go exchange it in the AM.

  And I got a backup of my conditioner, Soap & Glory creamy shower gel, and CeraVe because I've run out. Apart from the mascara disappointment, I think I didn't do too badly.


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 22, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> I love them, but I have enough bronzers. I spent my $100 on a bottle of Diesel Loverdose Tattoo cologne and a curling iron for my girls. I've loved that cologne since I got a sample in the fragrance sampler. I ended up using my coupon for a more expensive cologne and decided to get the less expensive one with points. Done. I still have some points left and I'm sure I could be back up to a $60 credit by the time the Guerlain summer collection is out.


 I'm using that fragrance  (and the original Loverdose), too. It's great, I  really like it


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 22, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Most of what I buy at Shoppers are general products and aren't beauty related. I can easily get to $75 with feminine products, deodorants, razors, the OTC allergy meds most of the house consumes, etc. I find Shoppers everyday prices to be on the high side, but they have good sales. The number of us in the house make buying at that level easy. When we're eventually empty nesters my purchasing will go way down, but when I'm not feeding, housing, educating and entertaining a small army I'll be spending so much less in general that maybe I won't mind actually paying for the odd Guerlain bronzer. In the meantime…bring on the Shoppers points!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's a really nice scent. I really enjoyed the holiday Shoppers fragrance sampler (conveniently priced at $75 which means $25 in points); I'll definitely get another next Christmas.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 22, 2015)

Err... Long time no see, ladies. Hope you're doing well! Congrats to anyone who's successful!
  Me, on the other hand, well, there's a reason I haven't been around in a loooong time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I completely fell off the waggon and basically bought everything I was lusting for during the last two months. Not necessarily unnecessary things because I've been loving what I bought so far, so I can't say it was a catastrophe but in February alone I bought 5 new MAC lipsticks. This month hasn't been really better - I bought something from the Cinderella collection, from the permanent range, and from the Toledo collection. I also plan on spending money on the MAC is Beauty collection and get one lipstick from Julia Petit. Also, I still have a 30% off coupon and I'm really tempted by the new Estee Lauder Pure Color Shine Lipsticks. However, I am able to put some money away for other things and that's what's important to me: being able to enjoy makeup but still save some money for the future, holidays or what not.

  Sooo... what I came here for is that I've come to the conclusion that as long as I have enough money for other things it's okay for me to spend money on makeup, clothes, and other stuff. I don't smoke, I don't drink, I don't have any other expensive hobbies, so I allow myself to go crazy with makeup. Over the last few years I've learned what I can wear and what I like, that's why my purchases usually prove to be good choices which I end up loving. I also do not experiment with drugstore makeup anymore - I just don't buy it and that's it. I know which colours suit me, which finishes I like, which brands are the best for me, etc.

  That sounds like I went way too overboard and my collection must be massive but it's actually not. Yesterday evening, while others went partying, I took some time and counted my makeup. I do have 9 blushes, 1 bronzer, 1 highlighter, 13 eyeshadows, 5 eyeshadow palettes, 7 lipliners, 6 lipglosses, and, my weakness, 31 lipsticks. I think that's still okay as long as nothing goes bad. The oldest makeup item I own is the blush Mocha which I bought sometime in 2011 and it's still okay. The oldest lipsticks are from 2013 because, yes, miracles do happen, I regularly use up a lipstick.

  Anyway.... that's why I'm leaving this thread. I've reflected my behaviour and although some of you might think that I cannot be serious for me I can say that I'm finally okay with how much I spend and I wish all the best to you ladies and that everyone achieves their own personal goals!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 22, 2015)

If you're in a good place, that's all that matters, IMO. :hug:


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 22, 2015)

[@]SleepingBeauty[/@] This is such a personal journey and we all have different ideas about our ideal stash size and buying habits. If you're comfortable with where you are and your life isn't being negatively impacted, I say that's the perfect point to be at! Be proud of your progress and especially be proud of yourself for recognizing that you've reached the end of this journey. I think that's just as important honestly. Taking a project like this to the extreme and denying yourself the enjoyment of something you love unnecessarily isn't healthy either. For me it's all about balance. I'm not quite where I want to be yet but I'm feeling close and I hope I have the wisdom to gracefully let go of the restrictions too when it's time.  Wishing you all the best as well!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 22, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> y'all, i hauled. but i don't think i did horribly? makeup wise:   Maybelline Fit Me Dewey + Smooth and the Fit Me concealer Maybelline Color Tattoos in Pink Petunia and Black Orchid (Limited Edition Color Tattoos get me every time!) and... Lise Watier WOW! mascara. But lo and behold, I pulled it out and... well, out came the wand with no brush. So I'm going to go exchange it in the AM.  And I got a backup of my conditioner, Soap & Glory creamy shower gel, and CeraVe because I've run out. Apart from the mascara disappointment, I think I didn't do too badly.


  It doesn't sound like you did too badly.  Maybelline isn't expensive, and everything else sounds like essentials to me.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 22, 2015)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Err... Long time no see, ladies. Hope you're doing well! Congrats to anyone who's successful! Me, on the other hand, well, there's a reason I haven't been around in a loooong time. :thud: I completely fell off the waggon and basically bought everything I was lusting for during the last two months. Not necessarily unnecessary things because I've been loving what I bought so far, so I can't say it was a catastrophe but in February alone I bought 5 new MAC lipsticks. This month hasn't been really better - I bought something from the Cinderella collection, from the permanent range, and from the Toledo collection. I also plan on spending money on the MAC is Beauty collection and get one lipstick from Julia Petit. Also, I still have a 30% off coupon and I'm really tempted by the new Estee Lauder Pure Color Shine Lipsticks. However, I am able to put some money away for other things and that's what's important to me: being able to enjoy makeup but still save some money for the future, holidays or what not.  Sooo... what I came here for is that I've come to the conclusion that as long as I have enough money for other things it's okay for me to spend money on makeup, clothes, and other stuff. I don't smoke, I don't drink, I don't have any other expensive hobbies, so I allow myself to go crazy with makeup. Over the last few years I've learned what I can wear and what I like, that's why my purchases usually prove to be good choices which I end up loving. I also do not experiment with drugstore makeup anymore - I just don't buy it and that's it. I know which colours suit me, which finishes I like, which brands are the best for me, etc.  That sounds like I went way too overboard and my collection must be massive but it's actually not. Yesterday evening, while others went partying, I took some time and counted my makeup. I do have 9 blushes, 1 bronzer, 1 highlighter, 13 eyeshadows, 5 eyeshadow palettes, 7 lipliners, 6 lipglosses, and, my weakness, 31 lipsticks. I think that's still okay as long as nothing goes bad. The oldest makeup item I own is the blush Mocha which I bought sometime in 2011 and it's still okay. The oldest lipsticks are from 2013 because, yes, miracles do happen, I regularly use up a lipstick.  Anyway.... that's why I'm leaving this thread. I've reflected my behaviour and although some of you might think that I cannot be serious for me I can say that I'm finally okay with how much I spend and I wish all the best to you ladies and that everyone achieves their own personal goals! :flower:


 It makes sense to me. Your stash is a reasonable size, much smaller than mine. It sounds like you've done what you wanted to do, which is the point of this thread.  I think I still have steps to take, which is why I stick around. You sound like you're doing very well!  Congrats!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 23, 2015)

HI Ladies!  

  It's almost the end of March and I can say proudly that I haven't bought any makeup or 'fun' items this year.  This includes books and clothing, although hubs did buy me a pair of boots for Xmas (but we actually bought them this year, as the ones that he bought me at Xmas had to be returned).  We're having them tailored to my calf because I have pretty thin legs but wide feet and muscular calves, so I have to have the 'wide' calf boots taken in lol.  Anyway, I'm slowly learning that it's better to have things tailored to your body than to buy a bunch of shit that you don't need and wear it half-assed.  if you get my drift lol!  

  I feel like I'm getting into a sad slump in general.  I haven't been working on my weight loss due to a cold I had a few weeks ago (Haven't really gone back to the gym properly), I've been eating whatever as we are not going to be eating out any more for the rest of the year after the end of this month and I'm trying to cram everything in...I'm very lethargic and just like BLAHHHH about things.  I've been culling makeup and I have a bunch that I'm ready to part with, but again it's like BRAND NEW shit I've used like twice and it's just not working for me.  Like I could keep it and use it in a few YEARS but some of it - the colours just aren't working....too 'bruisy' with the face products, etc.  I'm so annoyed about it.  It's pointless to get annoyed, but here I am.  Like I have basically a BN Scene to be Seen Skinfinish...and it's too dark for my skin tone, which I knew when I bought it.  I think I just need to push past the apathy and ditch them.  Like depot for the B2M and give them away.  Because having all of these things sitting here is driving me crazy. 

  I have things all around me right now...books, makeup, etc. as I'm trying to purge like crazy.  It's ironic actually - I was going through books tonight on so many topics that I'm interested in...but I haven't read the books yet.  And I'm like "Buying the things about the topic is actually interfering with my ability to learn about the topic".  Oh the irony!!  The time I spend working to buy the books, then cleaning around the books, then eventually getting rid of the books...this is time I could've spent actually learning about the topic through the library or online or through documentaries or whatever.  Or experiences related to the topic. 

  I feel like I've wasted years and years of my life doing the same things over and over  (Buying and buying then having to ditch things) and not learning the lessons.  The lessons are finally starting to sink in, but I feel so negative about the past.  I'm finding it hard to push past the negative thoughts and realize that we all get trapped in similar patterns but the importance is to break free from them.  And once you do, to NEVER LOOK BACK and repeat those negative patterns.  I want the process to speed up, but I told my husband that I need to take my time to really reflect and learn my lessons so that I don't repeat them.  If I rush through the decluttering, etc, etc. I'm doomed to repeat it because I haven't absorbed the lesson.  Does that make sense?

  I wish this was a private group lol.  Oh well, here I am venting to you gals online. I hope that's okay!  I really want to thank all of you for your continued support as we go through this learning process together.  It means a lot even though I don't know you IRL!!! 

  PS - OMG @veronikawithak.  I finally watched Pinksofoxy's videos.  I FREAKING LOVE HER.  I LOVE HER.  She's amazing and so inspirational.  I watched videos for like 2 days straight lol.  My husband was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha I showed him the videos and we were so impressed.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 23, 2015)

singer82 said:


> Have been for away too long I missed everyone! But I actually have done pretty well. Had a gap in between matte lip and Cindy n Bao where I bought nothing. MiB is pulling me back in so I'm trying to be really choosey but it's hard. Think after MiB and sephoras  chic week I'll slow down again. Nice to see everyone again :bigheart:


  Nice to see you in here.  I hope that you're feeling better.  I've been meaning to post how I've been doing in here, too.  I've been doing medium. I'd say.  I've still bought some things, but not as much as I used to.  I bought several things from the Matte lip and all 3 lippies from Nasty Gal, but not much from the holiday collection.  I got just a few things from Toledo, and they were exactly what I'd planned to get so I felt good about that.  (I had to get the green mascara and eye liner) But then I did buy a lot from Cinderella and Bao Bao Wan.  In my defense, I have never bought a beauty powder, and I don't have any highlight powders unless you count the mineralized skin finishes (do they count?)  so I really wanted to try both Cinderella powders, and the Bao Bao Wan one was so beautiful that I really wanted it, too. I didn't think the Cinder Lippie would be anything great, but I wanted 1 just because it was Cinderella.  I got the glass slipper gloss, too, just because it's so pretty.   But I have plenty of pretty glosses, so I feel a bit guilty about that.   I lucked out on that collection.  I was going to bed and decided to leave my tablet on the MAC page for when I woke up.  As soon as I opened the page I saw it was finally up for sale. Then BBW was a nightmare of a launch.  All the craziness about people buying over the phone and through the app...I wanted to pay with PayPal and Nordie's site wasn't giving me the option.  I think that gets you so worked up that by the time you are able to get things to work you want to hurry up and buy everything. I did get what I had on my list, the beauty powder and Forbidden Sunrise lippie.  But then when I saw that MAC had also released it that day, unexpectedly, I caved and bought the e/s palette and the other 2 lippies.  That was my bad. So...  Now that I've tried beauty powders, I'm not so impressed with them so far.  I don't see them.  What exactly should they be doing?


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 23, 2015)

burghchick said:


> It doesn't sound like you did too badly. Maybelline isn't expensive, and everything else sounds like essentials to me.


  I'm glad I didn't give in and buy another palette. I'm excited to try the new Maybelline foundation, though!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 23, 2015)

burghchick said:


> Nice to see you in here.  I hope that you're feeling better.  I've been meaning to post how I've been doing in here, too.  I've been doing medium. I'd say.  I've still bought some things, but not as much as I used to.  I bought several things from the Matte lip and all 3 lippies from Nasty Gal, but not much from the holiday collection.  I got just a few things from Toledo, and they were exactly what I'd planned to get so I felt good about that.  (I had to get the green mascara and eye liner) But then I did buy a lot from Cinderella and Bao Bao Wan.  In my defense, I have never bought a beauty powder, and I don't have any highlight powders unless you count the mineralized skin finishes (do they count?)  so I really wanted to try both Cinderella powders, and the Bao Bao Wan one was so beautiful that I really wanted it, too. I didn't think the Cinder Lippie would be anything great, but I wanted 1 just because it was Cinderella.  I got the glass slipper gloss, too, just because it's so pretty.   But I have plenty of pretty glosses, so I feel a bit guilty about that.   I lucked out on that collection.  I was going to bed and decided to leave my tablet on the MAC page for when I woke up.  As soon as I opened the page I saw it was finally up for sale. Then BBW was a nightmare of a launch.  All the craziness about people buying over the phone and through the app...I wanted to pay with PayPal and Nordie's site wasn't giving me the option.  I think that gets you so worked up that by the time you are able to get things to work you want to hurry up and buy everything. I did get what I had on my list, the beauty powder and Forbidden Sunrise lippie.  But then when I saw that MAC had also released it that day, unexpectedly, I caved and bought the e/s palette and the other 2 lippies.  That was my bad. So...  Now that I've tried beauty powders, I'm not so impressed with them so far.  I don't see them.  What exactly should they be doing?


  The MAC launches give me a headache. Its too hyped up and doesn't give you a chance to really think about your purchase.   I purchased the beauty powder from BBW and I think it works best as a cheek highlight. I've also used it as an eye shadow and I really liked how it turned out. HTH!   I feel like I'm doing better than last year with shopping and my collection. I'm really thinking purchases through and focusing more on taking care of my skin rather than buying twenty different contour palettes. I am going to IMATS in a few weeks and I'm making a list of things to look at. I don't want to go crazy there and I really want to get some of the education that's offered because those people are incredibly talented.


----------



## sweeTnChic (Mar 23, 2015)

I put myself on a low-buy last year and have been fairly successful. After my last relationship ended, I found myself spending more than budgeted on MAC and wanted to start saving. That, coupled with a demanding new job, has kept me from overspending.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 23, 2015)

okay, I haven't been posting that regularly recently as I have been doing better, however I decided to do an inventory yesterday as its a year since I did my major inventory in 2014. I am quite suprised! There is definately still work to do but it is definately a step in the right direction:  ORIGINAL AS AT 01/03/2014: Primers 13 Foundations 23 Concealer 15 Bronzers 11 Powders 14 Highlighters 7 Setting Spray 2 Blush 57 Mac Shadows 58 Single Shadows 35 Duo/Trio/Quads/Quints 18 Palettes 21 Cream Shadows 37 Brow products 7 Mascaras 14  High end Lipsticks 49 Drugstore Lipsticks 41 Lip Gloss 30 Lip Crayons 23 Lip Liner 7 Gel Liner 7 Pencil Liner 55 Liquid Liner 11 Cream Blush 7 Loose Shadows 38  NOW AS AT 22/03/2015  Primers 2 Foundations 8 Concealer 5 Bronzers 1 Powders 4 Highlighters 1 Setting Spray 0 Blush 42 Mac Shadows 56 Single Shadows 20 Duo/Trio/Quads/Quints 11 Palettes 15 Cream Shadows 15 Brow products 5 Mascaras 13 High end Lipsticks 42 Drugstore Lipsticks 9 Lip Gloss 18 Lip Crayons 13 Lip Liner 9 Gel Liner 2 Pencil Liner 10 Liquid Liner 4 Cream Blush 1 Loose Shadows 5  So what does it actually mean, well I estimated back in March 2014 my ideal collection would be about 130 items, but the stash I had, had 600 items in it, as of yesterday my stash has reduced to 311 items, still too large but much smaller than it was.  So where do I go from here? Its clear my journey isn't over yet, however progress has been made but I do think I can't be complacent. I want to re-review my ideal stash as I think my focus has changed to what it was. I will post my new ideal stash in a seperate post along with my new goals.  Sorry for long post!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 23, 2015)

I plan to get my overall stash down to 200 items and want to spend the next 3 months focusing on lipsticks and eyeshadows, I was thinking of doing a 30 day lipsick challenge focusing on my 2 largest lip categories which are red and bright pink lipsticks ?  Any suggestions on what to do with the eyeshadows, I already tossed the oldest and worst performing drugstore stuff in the last year.....I am finding it tough to part with the naked palettes even thought I never seem to reach for them anymore ?


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 23, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> I plan to get my overall stash down to 200 items and want to spend the next 3 months focusing on lipsticks and eyeshadows, I was thinking of doing a 30 day lipsick challenge focusing on my 2 largest lip categories which are red and bright pink lipsticks ?  Any suggestions on what to do with the eyeshadows, I already tossed the oldest and worst performing drugstore stuff in the last year.....I am finding it tough to part with the naked palettes even thought I never seem to reach for them anymore ?


  That is impressive work you did. You should be proud of yourself.  I too seem to have mainly red or bright pink lipsticks.  I love them, but had to cut myself off.  I am only aloud to buy subtle lip colors for quite a while.   If you don't use the naked palettes you could always sell or swap them. I never reach for my naked 2 palette.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 23, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> Sorry for long post!


Charlotte, some of those reduction numbers are incredible and to reduce your stash by just a touch under half is impressive. Congrats, girl! I know you'll be able to cull the rest of your items when you turn your focus to them. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 23, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> I plan to get my overall stash down to 200 items and want to spend the next 3 months focusing on lipsticks and eyeshadows, I was thinking of doing a 30 day lipsick challenge focusing on my 2 largest lip categories which are red and bright pink lipsticks ?  Any suggestions on what to do with the eyeshadows, I already tossed the oldest and worst performing drugstore stuff in the last year.....I am finding it tough to part with the naked palettes even thought I never seem to reach for them anymore ?


  Your progress is really impressive! In a year you've cut back by almost half - nearly 300 items!! That is seriously inspirational right there, even if you chose to stop now, so give yourself major credit for that! Sometimes I find it helpful to take a pause and just use what you have for a while. Kind of takes the pressure off!   As for going forward, I think the 30 day challenges are a great way to pare down even further. As you wear multiple shades in a row I feel like it can help you really narrow down your favorites. When I decluttered I went in this sequence: expired, poor formulas, shades that were clearly wrong for my skin tone, dupes, shades that were very similar, shades that "needed work" or that just looked slightly off, shades that didn't work well with the rest of my makeup. At this point I was pretty much done.. but my final stage was to just put something on, look in the mirror, and pay attention to my initial reaction. Don't overthink it. In 5 seconds or less, do you love it?  As for the Naked palettes.. I feel like they're so hyped that they have this cult status. Forget about the label and the packaging. If it was a drugstore palette, would you still keep it? If not, get rid of it. Give it away, sell it, trash it. Whatever is easiest.. just get it out of your life. I found that once things are gone I rarely think about them again. Keep in mind how many other shadows you have that you love, and how long it takes to use up powder products. If you want a more gradual approach you could try putting items you're still not sure about in a box. Whatever you don't reach for in a month (excluding seasonal items), you can be more confident that you won't miss. Keep up the great work! I bet that by next year you'll be right where you want to be!


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 23, 2015)

That's a really great approach! I've kinda experienced this myself at the counter (and I'm proud of myself!) when I was trying on some of the Mac lippies from MIB. I had been intrigued by the swatches, but the color either was something I did like once, but not now (because I broke some habits) or I did like the color indeed, but the formula was unforgiving on chapped lips. So I went home with ZERO lippies, yay! I a still unsure about one of them, but I'll wait some days and then I'll have to see whether it's still available at all.
  I did buy both beauty powders though. I know these were superfluous because I do own so many blushes, but I really, really, really liked them from the first preview on. This is a weird "sorry I'm not sorry" moment now...but I got no bad conscience because I definitely did not go crazy like my former self used to. Well I also bought that mint green eyeshadow. I don't own any shadows in that color so I think I'm adding a reasonable item to my stash (in contrast to buying more and more shimmery neutrals while I own Naked 2+3 and several single shadows in that color).
  So all in all, I purchased three items (my limit was four). The other Specktrettes from Germany surprisingly told me that the collection releases today while I had scheduled it for April, so there won't be another collection to take a look at next week and there's nothing on my "wish list" for April, so my little haul is okay, I guess.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 23, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> I plan to get my overall stash down to 200 items and want to spend the next 3 months focusing on lipsticks and eyeshadows, I was thinking of doing a 30 day lipsick challenge focusing on my 2 largest lip categories which are red and bright pink lipsticks ?


  First off: Yay you! :cheer:  I think a 30-day challenge may help you.  





> Any suggestions on what to do with the eyeshadows, I already tossed the oldest and worst performing drugstore stuff in the last year.....I am finding it tough to part with the naked palettes even thought I never seem to reach for them anymore ?


  You may remember last year that I wore them exclusively for a month (Naked 2 for one month, Naked 1 for one month), and that helped me in that regard. That's something you could do. Wear them, and only them, exclusively for a time. If you fall back in love with one, keep it; if you don't, you can either sell it, give it away, or toss it.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 23, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> I plan to get my overall stash down to 200 items and want to spend the next 3 months focusing on lipsticks and eyeshadows, I was thinking of doing a 30 day lipsick challenge focusing on my 2 largest lip categories which are red and bright pink lipsticks ?  Any suggestions on what to do with the eyeshadows, I already tossed the oldest and worst performing drugstore stuff in the last year.....I am finding it tough to part with the naked palettes even thought I never seem to reach for them anymore ?


  Wow!  You're doing great!  You've really cut a lot out.  Are you enjoying your stash more?  The only way I manage to get rid of things is expirations.  I made myself get rid of some lip glosses that I love but they were more than 6 years old in some cases.  I find that if I get rid of them quickly its best.  If I just set them aside and don't B2M or whatever, I end up keeping them (because I like them and they're not empty and don't semm bad...")


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 23, 2015)

I got rid of about 15 items today ranging from deluxe sample sized to full size. Out of sight out of mind. It hurts a bit for a second, but it feels so good after.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 23, 2015)

I gave in and made a Colourpop order. All the videos got to me. 








  ... That feels good to get it out.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 23, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> I gave in and made a Colourpop order. All the videos got to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. You make it sound like you were holding your breath.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 23, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> LOL. You make it sound like you were holding your breath.


  the struggle is real!


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 23, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> the struggle is real!


 
I understand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It just gave me a giggle, like finally you could just let it all hang out there.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 24, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I got rid of about 15 items today ranging from deluxe sample sized to full size. Out of sight out of mind. It hurts a bit for a second, but it feels so good after.


I have never missed anything I got rid of. There are a couple of things that I gave my daughter that I still liked but just didn't need (like the NARS blush palette) that I could not have just binned, but I'm fine with it being used by someone else. If I really wanted to use one of the shades I could, but I never have.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 24, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> That's a really great approach! I've kinda experienced this myself at the counter (and I'm proud of myself!) when I was trying on some of the Mac lippies from MIB. I had been intrigued by the swatches, but the color either was something I did like once, but not now (because I broke some habits) or I did like the color indeed, but the formula was unforgiving on chapped lips. So I went home with ZERO lippies, yay! I a still unsure about one of them, but I'll wait some days and then I'll have to see whether it's still available at all. I did buy both beauty powders though. I know these were superfluous because I do own so many blushes, but I really, really, really liked them from the first preview on. This is a weird "sorry I'm not sorry" moment now...but I got no bad conscience because I definitely did not go crazy like my former self used to. Well I also bought that mint green eyeshadow. I don't own any shadows in that color so I think I'm adding a reasonable item to my stash (in contrast to buying more and more shimmery neutrals while I own Naked 2+3 and several single shadows in that color). So all in all, I purchased three items (my limit was four). The other Specktrettes from Germany surprisingly told me that the collection releases today while I had scheduled it for April, so there won't be another collection to take a look at next week and there's nothing on my "wish list" for April, so my little haul is okay, I guess.


  I've been the same at the counter lately.. nothing is better than anything I already have. I'll have 4 B2M to use this summer and I probably will just get backups of all of my favorites. I'd wait and just replace them as I use them but I don't want to waste space in my suitcases with empty containers.   It's okay to be a little superfluous.. it's pretty much impossible to love makeup and not be. As long as you can recognize the difference between the superfluous but fun and the plainly unnecessary! 


Sandalskt said:


> I got rid of about 15 items today ranging from deluxe sample sized to full size. Out of sight out of mind. It hurts a bit for a second, but it feels so good after.


  I have the same feelings when I declutter. The little pang of guilt as you get rid of something that is still "useful" followed by the relief of never having to look at it again. It's so important to clear your visual and mental space from things that give you negative feelings.. I feel so much lighter after having let go of so much makeup, too-small clothing, supplies for hobbies I feel guilty that I don't do anymore, photos and notes from friends I haven't kept in touch with. I've even gotten into the habit of taking a picture on my cell of postcards and letters as they come in and then shredding the letter right away. I read in Marie Kondo's book that a gift or message has served its purpose when it has been received or read and I really resonated with that. Since I started thinking about it that way and incorporating it into my actions I've felt a lot more free.


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 24, 2015)

I will have to read that book. What is the name?


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 24, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I will have to read that book. What is the name?


  The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying Up. It's a great book with lots of helpful tips, just approach it with an open mind and don't take the process too seriously.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 24, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying Up. It's a great book with lots of helpful tips, just approach it with an open mind and don't take the process too seriously.


 
  I second this recommendation!  I'm about halfway through it and I am loving this book.  Approaching it with an open mind is absolutely key!!!


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm really interested in reading that book, too. I guess one definitely needs to be open minded while reading, since I've read some reviews making fun of the author's approach. But probably one needn't agree with 100% of the things she says and one can simply adapt what fits one's attitude and habits, so no need for mean reviews IMO.
  Ugh I'm really struggling about buying one more item from Mac is Beauty. I haven't reached my limit of four items yet (bought three on Monday) and I got some serious skipper's remorse because of several items. I know they aren't MUSTs for me, but they'd be really nice to have...skipping/refraining from purchasing more items from a collection has never been as hard as it is now. By the way, I've used the three products I got on Monday and they are great for me! Texture and application are really good, and the colors are lovely and versatile for everyday! So I guess I've made some good picks instead of reaching for those bright, fun lippie colors from the collection which I'd wear every few months (they look great, but I've accepted that them and me aren't meant to be  ).


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 25, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> I'm really interested in reading that book, too. I guess one definitely needs to be open minded while reading, since I've read some reviews making fun of the author's approach. But probably one needn't agree with 100% of the things she says and one can simply adapt what fits one's attitude and habits, so no need for mean reviews IMO. Ugh I'm really struggling about buying one more item from Mac is Beauty. I haven't reached my limit of four items yet (bought three on Monday) and I got some serious skipper's remorse because of several items. I know they aren't MUSTs for me, but they'd be really nice to have...skipping/refraining from purchasing more items from a collection has never been as hard as it is now. By the way, I've used the three products I got on Monday and they are great for me! Texture and application are really good, and the colors are lovely and versatile for everyday! So I guess I've made some good picks instead of reaching for those bright, fun lippie colors from the collection which I'd wear every few months (they look great, but I've accepted that them and me aren't meant to be  ).


  Yes, that's exactly what I did. Take what inspires you and ignore the rest. I don't get people's aggressive responses either.. I think we need more people with unconventional ideas in the world.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 25, 2015)

@SleepingBeauty - Wow girl, awesome news that you've reached such a great point in your low-guy goals and are feeling great!  We will miss having you around here but I'm really happy for you.

  @burghchick - Sounds like you got new some favourites mixed in with some products that you're questioning.  That happens to me a lot lol.  I think a beauty powder is just a combined pressed powder w/a skinfinish/highlighter?  So like @mel33t suggested, I think you could use this in many ways.  Maybe just have a play and if you're still unsatisfied in a week or two take it back for a refund or sell it in the CB?  Sometimes I have found if I wait to sell a LE item that's used the hype dies down and it's harder to sell later, so I would consider returning one (you bought two different ones, yes?) if you aren't digging it 100%.

@mel33t- I love your avi pic, so beautiful! and have fun at IMATS! Lots to learn and see and do!!

  @charlotte336 - WOW!!! So impressive  Any secrets of success that you can share?  Your decluttering efforts are so admirable!  I agree w/others who suggested a 30 day Naked palette challenge.  That way you can see what works and if you are really smiten with it.  If there's shades you wouldn't want to part with, maybe you can depot some if that's your thing and get rid of the rest.  You've really come a long way!  Please keep us updated on your progress!


  I think a lot of makeup decluttering is like ripping off a bandaid.  Just get it over with (toss it or give it away immediately).  Out of sight really is out of mind.  I haven't missed anything I've let go of, honestly.  I still have so much to keep me occupied and happy and I'm loving what I'm using, so it's all good.  There's still some that I can get rid of, but like @veronikawithak suggested, sometimes I take decluttering breaks just to regrounp.  By the next round I'm usually amped to get rid of more stuff, so it really works.  The more I let go, the more I want to let go.  I just don't want to let go so much that I'm feeling like "WHERE DID IT ALL GO?" and freak out and want to re-stash.  I try to keep that in mind.  Most of the things though - and this goes for everything in my house - if I'm even considering getting rid of it, I probably can get rid of it guilt free.  I mean, why am I even thinking about getting rid of it if I loved it so much?  For example, I'm digging Vice 2, so if someone was to force me to get rid of a palette, if wouldn't be that one.  Does that make sense?

@Buffy89 - that book is really great!  I read some reviews on GoodReads and they made me LOL literally.  I think if you don't have strong connections to the objects you own, you might not get the point of the book or miss what she's really saying.  She seems to really GET IT.  I was very skeptical at first about her approach (mentioned it in this thread even!) and now I'm converted.  I think some things are a little extreme for me (sock folding for example? But I'm willing to try it), but it's like everything - take what you can get out of the experience of her book and run with it.  I have a hard time letting things go so I get what she's saying and I'm keeping her voice in mind when I go through things.  Books I haven't read in like ten years are going out now...don't know why I thought I would re-read them?  They were good at the time but I have a zillion books to read that interest me.  Interests wane and things change rapidly, so it's important to clear out old interests to make room for new ones!  


  Hope ya'll are having a great week!  It's rainy here and just blah.  Could be snowing I guess?  Haha.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi everyone! I thought I'd join this thread now before my makeup addiction gets out of control. I have used up and reduced my collection in the last few months and want to continue making smarter purchases.  My main concern is lipsticks/liners. I have 45 Mac matte/retro matte lipsticks and I can't stop splurging on the new matte releases in their LE collections, as I have most of the permanent ones. I've promised myself not to give into other formulas, even if the colours are tempting or hyped up. I have promised myself not to check out any other brands of lipsticks, cheap or not, until I cut my Mac stash into half. I'm doing very well but I can't help the matte/retro matte obsession. I want them all! I also want to purchase a couple liquid lipstick colours from ABH and similar brands which is going to be more trouble, but I'm waiting until Mac releases theirs to compare and make a decision.   I have a stash of Illamasqua matte lipsticks and a few depotted Mac lipsticks of random finishes. I want to sell them below retail, which will help clear out some space and make me feel better about this lipstick obsession.   For eyes, I have Naked 1 and Naked 2 plus an older UD Holiday pallete with many bright colours. I also have 6 Mac neutral shadows in a palette (which I plan to fill up very slowly with Mac staples for my ultimate palette). I'm not into eyeshadows and wear them on occasion, so I plan to finish Naked 1 and 2 and ideally pick up a smaller, compact matte shadow palette from UD or something similar for travel since my needs are so basic in this department.   I don't hoard or spend too much money on mascaras or eyeliners. I would like to buy better quality water liners in white, black and nude once I've used up my existing ones. That's going to take a long while and I'm not in a rush. I tend to stick to drug store liquid liners and mascaras in black and usually finish them, so that's not really an issue.  I have a 6 pan palette of my essential blushes including Melba, Harmony, Prism, Coppertone, Mocha and Desert Rose. I would like to finish Desert Rose (so tired of it) and replace it with a purple toned blush. Other than that, I don't want/need any other blushes and don't plan on buying any. I also own Torrid from Nars and love the formula, so once I am done with these Mac blushes, I may consider building a 4-6 matte blush collection by Nars instead. But not in the next couple of years.  I have Soft and Gentle and Whisper of Gilt, which are the only highlighters I own and use. I would like to find something deeper to add to my collection, but I'm waiting for that holy grail product, like Whisper of Gilt, to be released. Until then, these are more than enough.   I have Nars Casino as a bronzer and would like to add another one, but more golden as opposed to warm and red to my collection. If I find it, great! If I don't, I'll live.  I have ABH Brow Wiz in Ebony and a clear mascara for my eyebrows. I have resisted the urge to buy any other eyebrow products (so hard because of Instagram) but I would like to invest in a brow gel when my clear mascara runs out. It is to slippery and liquidy for me.   I have used up most of my face makeup products (so proud) and will only buy one at a time. I need a new primer, foundation, setting powder and concealer. I currently have my last bottle of Mac Face and Body, Mac Skin Finish Natural, Nars Creamy Concealer and a pot of Studio Finish Concealer. I would like to sample a few different primers, concealers and foundations that I've used in the past (Nars, Armani and Dior) and find a good setting powder, ideally translucent. I would like to invest in a final product for each category. I would also like to purchase a tinted moisturizer in the event that the foundation I purchase is on the heavier side.  I resisted the urge to purchase a contour kit so I would like to find a darker cream product to add to my collection. I currently use Harmony powder blush by Mac when necessary.  I am searching for a lip balm and product similar to lustre drops for the summer, but I'm limiting myself to one of each until it runs out. I'm down to one current lip balm and I don't have any lustre drop type products.   I would like to use up my products this year and buy what I really need and like. I don't want my collection to grow unnecessarily and I don't want to drastically reduce it for the most part. I will be happy if I can settle on products that I really need/like and really work for me. I do need to work on my lipstick/liner obsession and control it before it consumes me though lol. SOS!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 26, 2015)

lipstickpd23 said:


> I would like to use up my products this year and buy what I really need and like. I don't want my collection to grow unnecessarily and I don't want to drastically reduce it for the most part. I will be happy if I can settle on products that I really need/like and really work for me. I do need to work on my lipstick/liner obsession and control it before it consumes me though lol. SOS!


 
  Welcome to our community of low/no buyers!  We are happy to have you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It sounds like you have a great sized stash and have considered both your needs and your likes without it getting out of hand (for your personal taste!)!  It also sounds like you are making really smart purchases and considering how quickly you use things up and resisting the urge to buy unnecessarily, which are tenants of the low buy system!  (You can probably teach me a thing or two! hehe!).  I have the Rimmel Nude eyeliner for my water line and it works pretty well on me - is that something you've tried before?  I like it because it's a great price point (I don't feel bad about it getting 'icky' from my mascara rubbing on it, etc) and it stays pretty well on me!  

  I really wish I was into highlighters during the Whisper of Guilt thing....lol.  I often feel like I missed the boat on that one and usually when they remake something they screw it up haha so I'm curious if they will re-release it anytime soon so I can scope reviews of it


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok ladies so I just did one of my biggest Mac hauls ever! And a large haul is very out of character for me.  From mia moretti I got: Who's the dj lip palette Maria moretti lipstick Summer wind ccb Desert roadtrip ccb Makeup bags Tote bag  I've had to order blind on a few things, but I have no qualms about sending some things back if I honestly don't feel like I'm going to love them.  The lip palette I said I wasn't allowed, but I'm going to cut myself a little slack, on the condition that that's it now: no more 'treats' elsewhere.  I'm surprised I've bought so much limited edition Mac this year already, as I barely bought any Mac at all last year, but I guess sometimes the collections suit and sometimes they don't.


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 26, 2015)

lipstickpd23 said:


> I would like to use up my products this year and buy what I really need and like. I don't want my collection to grow unnecessarily and I don't want to drastically reduce it for the most part. I will be happy if I can settle on products that I really need/like and really work for me. I do need to work on my lipstick/liner obsession and control it before it consumes me though lol. SOS!


Welcome to the group @lipstickpd23

  Ah the lipstick conundrum....I totally feel your pain. I cant tell you how many lipsticks I have sitting there on my vanity. They look pretty but I'm not getting enough use out of all of them. I'd say in about 100 years of continuous use Ill have used them all up 

  Its great you have an idea of what works for you (like whisper of gilt) what you need to part with (perhaps lipsticks) in order to de-stash. The hardest part is letting those things go but once you do, there is a sense of relief!

  I don't feel "obligated" to use all the makeup I own now that Ive parted with a fair amount. And its a great feeling to let some of that go.

  You've given me the motivation to take another stab at it and go through everything this weekend and pack up what I don't need and sell it or give it to my sisters/friends.
  My sister just turned 28 so she'll be getting a practically new Naked palette along with a ton of of lipsticks/glosses and eyeliners.

  I'm not sure if you have any friends that are in a rough spot but i have a couple and I found that giving them some makeup really brightens their day


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 26, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I really wish I was into highlighters during the Whisper of Guilt thing....lol.  I often feel like I missed the boat on that one and usually when they remake something they screw it up haha so I'm curious if they will re-release it anytime soon so I can scope reviews of it


  Whisper of Gilt was the first highlighter I ever purchased. I ultimately returned it - it's just too metallic for my skin. I have Superb and am tempted to BTM it for the same reason; the only reason I still have it is because it was a gift from my husband. I consistently reach for my more natural highlighters (Shell Pearl, Dior Amber Diamond, Benefit Watt's Up).

  I know many wax poetic about WOG but I wasn't a fan. I don't think you missed a thing.


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 26, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Welcome to our community of low/no buyers!  We are happy to have you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whisper of Gilt is a tricky one. I finally caved and bought a used one from someone for a price I now shudder to think about but I did it purely for research purposes (or so I told myself that at the time) lol!

  I did a lot of comparison swatches between WOG and other highlighters. I found that Kiko 208 eyeshadow and Estee Lauder Heatwave most closely resemble WOG. Another highlighter that is fairly new and a possible dupe is Wet N Wild's Hollywood Boulevard. I also purchased Makeup Forever Pro Scuplting Duo #2 Golden (currently sold out on sephora's site) which closely resembles WOG.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Mar 26, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Welcome to our community of low/no buyers!  We are happy to have you! :bouquet:   It sounds like you have a great sized stash and have considered both your needs and your likes without it getting out of hand (for your personal taste!)!  It also sounds like you are making really smart purchases and considering how quickly you use things up and resisting the urge to buy unnecessarily, which are tenants of the low buy system!  (You can probably teach me a thing or two! hehe!).  I have the Rimmel Nude eyeliner for my water line and it works pretty well on me - is that something you've tried before?  I like it because it's a great price point (I don't feel bad about it getting 'icky' from my mascara rubbing on it, etc) and it stays pretty well on me!    I really wish I was into highlighters during the Whisper of Guilt thing....lol.  I often feel like I missed the boat on that one and usually when they remake something they screw it up haha so I'm curious if they will re-release it anytime soon so I can scope reviews of it


  Whisper of Gilt is one of my favourites! I hope they repromote it so you can try it out. Thanks for the kind words, I guess I should give myself some credit for how far I've come and how well I'm doing. I'm not sure if they're the exact same as the ones you mentioned, but I've been using Rimmel eyeliners for my waterline for the longest while in black, white and nude and I'm surprised with how well they work.   





kerry-jane88 said:


> Ok ladies so I just did one of my biggest Mac hauls ever! And a large haul is very out of character for me.  From mia moretti I got: Who's the dj lip palette Maria moretti lipstick Summer wind ccb Desert roadtrip ccb Makeup bags Tote bag  I've had to order blind on a few things, but I have no qualms about sending some things back if I honestly don't feel like I'm going to love them.  The lip palette I said I wasn't allowed, but I'm going to cut myself a little slack, on the condition that that's it now: no more 'treats' elsewhere.  I'm surprised I've bought so much limited edition Mac this year already, as I barely bought any Mac at all last year, but I guess sometimes the collections suit and sometimes they don't.


  Mac is an addiction for real. It's good that you don't hoard things you don't like. Stick to the no treats rule, you can do it!  





treasuremymac said:


> Welcome to the group @lipstickpd23  Ah the lipstick conundrum....I totally feel your pain. I cant tell you how many lipsticks I have sitting there on my vanity. They look pretty but I'm not getting enough use out of all of them. I'd say in about 100 years of continuous use Ill have used them all up   Its great you have an idea of what works for you (like whisper of gilt) what you need to part with (perhaps lipsticks) in order to de-stash. The hardest part is letting those things go but once you do, there is a sense of relief!  I don't feel "obligated" to use all the makeup I own now that Ive parted with a fair amount. And its a great feeling to let some of that go.  You've given me the motivation to take another stab at it and go through everything this weekend and pack up what I don't need and sell it or give it to my sisters/friends. My sister just turned 28 so she'll be getting a practically new Naked palette along with a ton of of lipsticks/glosses and eyeliners.  I'm not sure if you have any friends that are in a rough spot but i have a couple and I found that giving them some makeup really brightens their day


  I'm glad I motivated you! Now I need to motivate myself to take another stab at my lipstick issues lol! I honestly have come a far way and I'm fortunate that I have just one real guilty pleasure. I agree with you 100% that giving makeup away feels really good! With the exception of a Riri lipstick, I either used up or gave away my makeup to my mom, sister and friends. I can't wait to see how I'm doing in a years time. Good luck to you too!  





Audrey C said:


> Whisper of Gilt was the first highlighter I ever purchased. I ultimately returned it - it's just too metallic for my skin. I have Superb and am tempted to BTM it for the same reason; the only reason I still have it is because it was a gift from my husband. I consistently reach for my more natural highlighters (Shell Pearl, Dior Amber Diamond, Benefit Watt's Up).  I know many wax poetic about WOG but I wasn't a fan. I don't think you missed a thing.


  I think that effortless, liquidy glow is what I love most about it! It's so easy to tone down and build up on my skin, I absolutely adore it. So sorry it didn't work for you!


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 26, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @Buffy89 - that book is really great!  I read some reviews on GoodReads and they made me LOL literally.  I think if you don't have strong connections to the objects you own, you might not get the point of the book or miss what she's really saying.  She seems to really GET IT.  I was very skeptical at first about her approach (mentioned it in this thread even!) and now I'm converted.  I think some things are a little extreme for me (sock folding for example? But I'm willing to try it), but it's like everything - take what you can get out of the experience of her book and run with it.  I have a hard time letting things go so I get what she's saying and I'm keeping her voice in mind when I go through things.  *Books I haven't read in like ten years are going out now...don't know why I thought I would re-read them?  They were good at the time but I have a zillion books to read that interest me.  Interests wane and things change rapidly, so it's important to clear out old interests to make room for new ones!  *


  I'm soooo bad at cleaning out my book shelves and CD/movie collection. While I enjoy the idea of having a little library at home, I do feel a conflict in me thinking of all the space cluttered with books I won't read again. There are so many movies I've collected in my teens, but only some of them still mean something to me. In the last years, I've only bought books and movies I knew I'd reread/rewatch them again. Some DVDs are super cheap and it's easy to buy them for one movie night, but then forget about them because they aren't worth watching twice. So I only buy movies I've watched before (Tv, cinema,..) and really enjoyed (I'm such a bore, haha). I've lately borrowed/lended books with my friends more often than before, and for most books, it's just fine. There only are a few novels I do read over and over again (Pride and Prejudice and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

  and
@lipstickpd23:


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 26, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> Whisper of Gilt was the first highlighter I ever purchased. I ultimately returned it - it's just too metallic for my skin. I have Superb and am tempted to BTM it for the same reason; the only reason I still have it is because it was a gift from my husband. I consistently reach for my more natural highlighters (Shell Pearl, Dior Amber Diamond, Benefit Watt's Up).
> 
> I know many wax poetic about WOG but I wasn't a fan. I don't think you missed a thing.


  OHHHHH Thank you!!!  Very interesting, I didn't realize it was a ED finish (could've just googled it lol...not sure why I thought it was a powder?).  I have two of those - Superb and a peachy one from a collection last year I think?  And honestly, I don't reach for them that much either because of the same reason.  I think the finish makes me feel like I'm in the 80s (just on my skin for some reason...many people can ROCK these for sure) or like it makes the hairs/pores on my face more noticeable?  When I blend it out really good it's not as bad and actually very pretty...especially Superb as it's unique to my stash.  I think I'll keep playing for a while to see if I can make them work for me, if not, out they go.  I have multiple peachy blushes so it's kinda a similar thing lol.  

  In other news, I gave away Scene to be Seen and Gold Deposit Skin finishes (basically BN...).  I also gave a practically brand new MAC sky blue eyeliner (EEEEK!) and some lip tars, two mineralized eye shadows, and some other things.  Feels good but also scary - what if I want them later?!  I guess most things I can buy again or find dupes if I'm really missing them, but something tells me I won't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So pretty in the pan but I don't need them.  I tried to talk myself into keeping Scene to be Seen again - like "OH I CAN MAKE IT WORK".  I put it on at like 1130 at night after I washed off all my makeup and it made my cheeks look bruised and dark from far away but it's so pretty up close lol.  I depotted it and gave it away today because it's just not worth stressing.  Life is short, we change and evolve and need to move on quickly from our mistakes while still learning from them.  I gave it away to a co-worker who has two daughters who have lots of friends....they can enjoy it!!  I don't have hardly any girl friends and the ones I do don't wear much makeup, so it's better this way!  
  Thanks for listening ladies....hubs thanks you too haha he can only listen for so long.  GOD I love him!!!! Keep up the great progress ladies.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@kerry-jane88 - WHAT A HAUL!!! Do tell us what you end u loving (hopefully everything!!)!!  Very exciting, glad you're enjoying yourself girl! xx


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 26, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> In other news, I gave away Scene to be Seen and Gold Deposit Skin finishes (basically BN...).  I also gave a practically brand new MAC sky blue eyeliner (EEEEK!) and some lip tars, two mineralized eye shadows, and some other things.  Feels good but also scary - what if I want them later?!  I guess most things I can buy again or find dupes if I'm really missing them, but something tells me I won't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ugh this reminds me I gotta try my STBS, too. Applied the wrong way, it makes my cheeks look bruised and dirty, but sometimes I used it on top of a pinker blush and it was ok. I'm not sure about giving it away, but it's definitely not my favorite cheek product. But what's really stressing me out is Worldly Wealth. On some people it can look like a lovely, golden-bronzey kiss by the sun, but on me, it looks like sparkling dirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As if I had been working in the garden and all the dust had settled on my face. Guess I'll try it tomorrow morning and listen to my initial reaction.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Mar 26, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Ugh this reminds me I gotta try my STBS, too. Applied the wrong way, it makes my cheeks look bruised and dirty, but sometimes I used it on top of a pinker blush and it was ok. I'm not sure about giving it away, but it's definitely not my favorite cheek product. But what's really stressing me out is Worldly Wealth. On some people it can look like a lovely, golden-bronzey kiss by the sun, but on me, it looks like sparkling dirt   As if I had been working in the garden and all the dust had settled on my face. Guess I'll try it tomorrow morning and listen to my initial reaction.


   Sparkling dirt made me laugh out loud! I wasn't able to make WW work on me, looked like mud!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 26, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Ugh this reminds me I gotta try my STBS, too. Applied the wrong way, it makes my cheeks look bruised and dirty, but sometimes I used it on top of a pinker blush and it was ok. I'm not sure about giving it away, but it's definitely not my favorite cheek product. But what's really stressing me out is Worldly Wealth. On some people it can look like a lovely, golden-bronzey kiss by the sun, but on me, it looks like sparkling dirt   As if I had been working in the garden and all the dust had settled on my face. Guess I'll try it tomorrow morning and listen to my initial reaction.


  Oh dear! Sparkling dirt is an excellent description though!  I've had that with a few shades, the last one I can remember looking awful on me was the body shop honey bronzer shade 01 - I just looked grubby!  Id grabbed it in a hurry shoved it in my makeup bag to do on route to the dentist, when I got home and saw my face in a big mirror I was like cringe! So that was one easy purge!


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 26, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Id grabbed it in a hurry shoved it in my makeup bag to do on route to the dentist, when I got home and saw my face in a big mirror I was like cringe! So that was one easy purge!


  Oh, those moments are the worst! I've experienced similar things, too, lol.  Looked like Bridget Jones doing her makeup in a taxi, for those who remember the film.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 26, 2015)

Love sparkling dirt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think finishes like WOG and Superb are glorious on young skin. I've applied Superb to my 13 year-old's flawless skin and it's absolutely stunning. On my pushing 50, just starting to dry out but still showing evidence of the enlarged pores caused by 30 years of oily skin, I need to be more careful. It's worth it to me to pay more for more finely spun powders like Guerlain or Dior. They are more forgiving. I recently got rid of quite a few highlighters, mostly MAC. I kept Adored because that one isn't too bad and Superb because I can make it work by buffing it and my husband liked it on me so much he bought it for me.

  I just don't need all the highlighters I have, and the ones I reach for are the ones that I don't need to be quite so careful with. I'm going to keep Superb until the summer and see if I like the stronger glow in the summer months. If I still don't use it, it's time to go.


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 26, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> OHHHHH Thank you!!!  Very interesting, I didn't realize it was a ED finish (could've just googled it lol...not sure why I thought it was a powder?).  I have two of those - Superb and a peachy one from a collection last year I think?  And honestly, I don't reach for them that much either because of the same reason.  I think the finish makes me feel like I'm in the 80s (just on my skin for some reason...many people can ROCK these for sure) or like it makes the hairs/pores on my face more noticeable?  When I blend it out really good it's not as bad and actually very pretty...especially Superb as it's unique to my stash.  I think I'll keep playing for a while to see if I can make them work for me, if not, out they go.  I have multiple peachy blushes so it's kinda a similar thing lol.
> 
> In other news, I gave away Scene to be Seen and Gold Deposit Skin finishes (basically BN...).  I also gave a practically brand new MAC sky blue eyeliner (EEEEK!) and some lip tars, two mineralized eye shadows, and some other things.  Feels good but also scary - what if I want them later?!  I guess most things I can buy again or find dupes if I'm really missing them, but something tells me I won't
> 
> ...


  I've struggled with the same thing..."What if i change my mind? What if i want them later?" but I find that once they are out of sight, I dont miss them. The same goes for my ex's! 

  Finding cheaper dupes is great....I have been on this quest to find another WOG (I am dangerously low) and I finally realized that I should be happy with what I have. If by some miracle I find it for a good price someday then sure, Ill cave and buy it, but I cant go to crazy lengths to get something that is dupable.

  Giving stuff away to friends/family is a great feeling isnt it!? I love knowing that someone will get more use out of something that I have especially if its been sitting in a box or my vanity for weeks without any attention.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Mar 26, 2015)

I skipped Mia Moretti and Philip Treacy! I would like Silly and Silly only from Mac Is Beauty and Acai from Julia Petit if there's a restock or if I can get it for retail. Not bad!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Oh, those moments are the worst! I've experienced similar things, too, lol.  Looked like Bridget Jones doing her makeup in a taxi, for those who remember the film.


   Lol!


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 26, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I second this recommendation!  I'm about halfway through it and I am loving this book.  Approaching it with an open mind is absolutely key!!!


  I just checked my library's website and they have the book.  I will be picking it up tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 26, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> I have the same feelings when I declutter. The little pang of guilt as you get rid of something that is still "useful" followed by the relief of never having to look at it again. It's so important to clear your visual and mental space from things that give you negative feelings.. I feel so much lighter after having let go of so much makeup, too-small clothing, supplies for hobbies I feel guilty that I don't do anymore, photos and notes from friends I haven't kept in touch with. I've even gotten into the habit of taking a picture on my cell of postcards and letters as they come in and then shredding the letter right away. I read in Marie *Kondo's book that a gift or message has served its purpose when it has been received or read and I really resonated with that. Since I started thinking about it that way and incorporating it into my actions I've felt a lot more free*.


  I need to do this, but feel like I need to keep them to remind me of... what I don't know.  I still have college school notes.  I have looked at these in 10 years.  But I still have them.  I'm going to look into the book as well.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 29, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I need to do this, but feel like I need to keep them to remind me of... what I don't know.  I still have college school notes.  I have looked at these in 10 years.  But I still have them.  I'm going to look into the book as well.


  I still have my textbooks and MLA handbook.  I can't remember the last time I looked at anything... except maybe my Becherelle but I have a copy at work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did give in to a purchase for my birthday: I was itching for a contour palette (even though I've made a REAL pan performance in my MAC Strada and have a backup!) but I bought the KVD Shade and Light. I wanted the ABH originally, but they were sold out. However, I think between my recent ColourPop order and this, I'm done. I also gave the NARS Cruella mini from the Birthday Gift to my co-worker as I knew I'd hardly ever use it.

  And a FOTD:

  Lancome Le Base Pro over Cetaphil lotion as a primer.
  Armani Master Corrector No. 1.
  Rimmel Wake Me Up foundation, with Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage to cover spots/blemishes. 
  KVD Shade and Light palette: Sombre along cheeks, jaw & temples, with the Subconscious just to contour cheeks, and Lyric to set my under eye concealer.
  Tarte AC blush in Thankful.
  Essence I<3Stage as a base, Chanel Id'O in Mirage on lid, a mix of MAC Moleskin and Saddle through socket line, and Blanc Type on browbone and in tear duct.
  Rimmel Exaggerate Kohl in Nude in lower waterline and to highlight Cupid's bow and lower lip line. 
  Jordana Fabuliner in Black, winged. 
  Neutrogena Shine Control powder in t-zone. 
  Maybelline Fit Me concealer under eyes. 
  Benefit Brow-Zings! in 01 Light
  CG Full Lash Bloom, Very Black mascara 
  MAC Ever Hip lipstick and Butter London lip gloss, Trout Pout


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 29, 2015)

spring is in the air! my Aunt used to give loan at my local bank and she swear spring fever is real .... people just get so happy and start spending like crazy this time of year, I have to say it is a good timing to break new year resolution too!  I myself is on a perfume kick now, I was (or I am) seriously thinking of buying  Tonka Imperiale or Gourmand Coquin perfume from Guerlain, I got samples to try on and I still need to resist the temptation to buy them for a couple of months!   So to change my mind I just purchased 5 sample on Lucky scent for 25$!!! Not sure if this is 2 step backward or what?

  At least on my project pan everything look great, I'm finishing my 3 lipsticks they are ALMOST done like for real, and applying gloss like I never did before, using my cream products (Hourglass illuminate duo, Benefit cream eyeshadow as eyeshadow base)  I'm focusing on 2 quint Dior eyeshadow (Petal Shine, hit pan on 2 eyeshadows and Spring Bouquet) and 2 lancome palettes (Indigo charm I hit pan on 1 eyeshadow and Safari escape didn't hit pan yet but making good progress) 
  Also hit pan on Nars Albatros Highlighter. 
  I'm using Guerlain loose powder les violettes Matt touch (it's been years since I used this stuff) and trying to finish some eyeliner pencils before they are drying up.

  That really help me see that makeup in general is really hard to use it all up and I do not need another blush or lipstick if one take years to finish!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 29, 2015)

A few random updates..

  Finished up my Hourglass primer recently and I surprised myself by not repurchasing it! I finally found a physical sunscreen I like for the face and it works well with my loose mineral foundation if I want some coverage. I'm hoping to start making some progress on my MAC Aphrodite's Shell bronzer this summer. I haven't been using it much during the winter but I'm excited to pull it out again for our trip down south.

  As for lemmings and wishlists.. that's kind of a mixed bag. I haven't purchased anything from MAC or the drugstore this year. Nothing from Sephora since mid-January. I browse the new MAC collections and Sephora's new releases every once in a while, but nothing really catches my eye. Seems like it's a lot of gimmicks and trendy items lately. I'm also coming to terms with the fact that I get bored of things easily and so if I purchase something that's not a true staple, I'll probably end up using it for a few months and then passing it on anyway. With the prices of things now, that's just not feasible for me unless there are sample sizes offered.

  On the other hand, I've really been loving a few natural brands I've tried recently, particularly Alima Pure, Red Apple Lipstick, and RMS. I just like the simplicity of the ingredients, the minimalist packaging, and the subtle effects. I have so many samples that I would love to have the full sizes of, but I'm taking it slow because I know it's the best option for me. For Alima Pure, I have some face and eyeshadow samples that I plan on using up before I purchase the full sizes. I also have about 10 Red Apple Lipstick samples and I liked them all. My rules for my next Red Apple Lipstick purchase are: (1) use up the sample size before it can go on the list to purchase and (2) my total full size lipstick stash has to stay at 10 or less. For my less used shades like darker Fall colors, reds, and corals, I have to use up the sample size mid-season before it can go on the wishlist for the next year. I have a feeling that the sample sizes will last all season though! Those limits should keep me rotating through my lipstick stash regularly. I have a few I'm focusing on right now, but I also have almost 4 B2M to get before we move.. so I predict that I won't be buying any until at least the end of the year. There are also two products from RMS that I'd like to buy at some point: the Living Luminizer and one or two of the eye polishes. I'm going to wait until we move though, so I can check them out in person rather than purchasing online based on swatches. I only have one other highlighter (a powder) and I used up my current cream shadows so I won't be duplicating anything I already have.

  I'm pretty satisfied with my attitude towards makeup lately. I still have some restrictions but it's working well for me right now.

  With other purchases, I've noticed that I've made much better decisions than I used to. I've been pretty good about only adding things that I love and will use often. I spent more than usual this month, but I had to replace several items that wore out last year and I also purchased a few new bathing suits since I didn't have any. The only frivolous purchase I've made lately is some inexpensive jewellery to try out new styles. If I wear them a few times and decide I don't like them, it's not a huge loss.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 29, 2015)

FOTD... * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * NYC Smooth Skin Loose Powder - Translucent (this one's going) * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS SPESB * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny * MAC eyesadows - Copperplate (crease) and Satin Taupe (lid) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Corrupt (lashlines) * Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeshadow Pencil - Perversion (initial lashline application) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin * Benefit Hoola * NYX Slim Lipliner Pencil - Bloom * Revlon Lip Butter - Lollipop


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 30, 2015)

Over the weekend I finally reduced my lipstick and gloss collection.   As I've mentioned before, I have a hard time getting rid of things if I like them and they are still good.  I recently B2Med some old lip gelees, even tho I loved them I realized I never wore them anymore.  I reached for more recent purchases.  Once I did that it made it easier to get rid of lipsticks.  Plus when I look at new items these days I think of how many others I have that are dupes. So I guess I had enough time on this thread to realize that I'll never use up what I have. So I went through all of my lipsticks and looked at the dates.  I told myself anything older than 2011 had to go (don't laugh, it's baby steps for me.)  it was interesting to see how many old lippies I had (the oldest one was from 2004, which surprised me. I had no idea it was so old but when I put it on it felt gross.)  so I have a lot to B2M, and I know which ones I need to use more often because they're from 2011 or 2012.   There were just a few that I couldn't part with, so they're on my "use it or B2M it list". (Lavender Whip, Morning Glory gloss, and my HG Lippie that's been discontinued, Profusion. I have a little nub of it left and I'm using it!) So, there's some progress, at least.  I haven't bought anything from MM or Mac is Beauty, partly because I'm not very interested and partly because I don't have the money.  I ordered one of the beautiful powders from Phillip Treacy and that's it.  I do plan to get one of MAC's Prep + Prime yellow correcting powders as soon as I can afford it.  I tried one recently when I was at a counter and it really took the red out of my complexion.  That's one thing I can use since I break out a lot and have sensitive skin that gets red easily.  If there is anything left of the fluid lines from MiB when I finally have some money I may get 2 or so. So, that's where I'm at. Never perfect but working on it!


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 31, 2015)

@burghchick: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds good! Not everyone can radically purge a lot of things (me neither), so baby steps are great, too! I love your idea of making a "use it or purge it" list. I should do that for my glosses bacause I barely wear them (long hair and wind vs. sticky lipgloss) and there are some colors I'm too shy to wear or some colors that need a better formula. For example Modern(?) Lure lipglass (a dark purplish shade) from the Alluring Aquatics collection - it's too dark for me I think, and I'm feeling a little uncomfortable wearing it because of the shade and texture. The color is too dark to have a runny gloss texture, I think, and I prefer dark shades in dry, long lasting lipstick textures. But the packaging is sooo nice. So you can see my problem? The struggle is real haha.

@veronikawithak: as always, you're rocking this! It's always an inspiration to read your posts.

@VAL4M: Wow, that's a major hit-the-pan experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This month, I've both made progress and kinda screwed up. I purchased as much makeup as never before during the last six months and it feels sooo extreme. I got five items from the Mac is Beauty collection, then Oxblood lipstick at the beginning of the month, and Brave and Faux lipsticks (the had been sold out and I've been waiting for sooo long and I took my chance). Plus, my foundation buffer started shedding and finally fell apart, so I ordered a new one by Zoeva. I guess at least this was a smart choice since I wanted a Mac one at first, but then went for a much less pricey one which is working really great for me so far. About the makeup, I can at least say that I only picked colors that are appropriate for work and everyday looks, no bright lippie I won't use. This month should be an exception so I won't purchase as much again this spring/summer.

  But looking at my clothes shopping behavior, I think I've made really good decisions. I purchased quite a lot of things this month, but they all match other items I already own and I paid attention to the "perfect fit" etc. more than usual. Especially when it comes to dresses, some I own are a tiny bit too short. I always wear opaque black tights or leggings, so the problem is not about showing "too much" skin, but I'm a plus size girl, so one or two inches of skirt can change my appearance sooo much. So I skipped a lot of clothes I tried on although I probably would have purchased them in the past. But why take a mediocre item home with me, when I could have something that's perfect for me (even if I need to look for that).
  I also purged the two blushes we talked about some days ago (Scene to be seen and Worldly wealth), and three baby pink lipsticks (Rose Lily, Sweet Experience, Steady Going). Those shades simply don't work for me so I need to accept this and move on instead of hoarding them to "make them work" in the right combo. I only own pricey makeup, so I wanny use my favorite things and they should be fine just as they are - I wanna put a lipstick on and feel fab instantly instead of having to mix it with something else to make it look okay, just to go on feeling weird while wearing it. Purging still is kinda hard for me. Not because I don't wanna let go of those things, but because I'm confronted with the mistakes I've made, but it also feels so good and carthartic afterwards.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 31, 2015)

I've had a good day today   My mahoosive black box from Mac with my Mia moretti haul arrived.  I've kept the makeup bags, Maria moretti lipstick and summer wind ccb.  I sent back desert roadtrip ccb as it was way too golden, the tote bag as the width on it was too small and who's the dj? Lip palette as even though id have fun using it, I honestly wouldn't use it enough to justify owning it.  That's half of my haul returned  So I got a bjork gig ticket for summer and I joined the gym today, better use of my money eh gals?


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 31, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> This month, I've both made progress and kinda screwed up. I purchased as much makeup as never before during the last six months and it feels sooo extreme. I got five items from the Mac is Beauty collection, then Oxblood lipstick at the beginning of the month, and Brave and Faux lipsticks (the had been sold out and I've been waiting for sooo long and I took my chance). Plus, my foundation buffer started shedding and finally fell apart, so I ordered a new one by Zoeva. I guess at least this was a smart choice since I wanted a Mac one at first, but then went for a much less pricey one which is working really great for me so far. About the makeup, I can at least say that I only picked colors that are appropriate for work and everyday looks, no bright lippie I won't use. This month should be an exception so I won't purchase as much again this spring/summer.
> 
> But looking at my clothes shopping behavior, I think I've made really good decisions. I purchased quite a lot of things this month, but they all match other items I already own and I paid attention to the "perfect fit" etc. more than usual. Especially when it comes to dresses, some I own are a tiny bit too short. I always wear opaque black tights or leggings, so the problem is not about showing "too much" skin, but I'm a plus size girl, so one or two inches of skirt can change my appearance sooo much. So I skipped a lot of clothes I tried on although I probably would have purchased them in the past. But why take a mediocre item home with me, when I could have something that's perfect for me (even if I need to look for that).
> I also purged the two blushes we talked about some days ago (Scene to be seen and Worldly wealth), and three baby pink lipsticks (Rose Lily, Sweet Experience, Steady Going). Those shades simply don't work for me so I need to accept this and move on instead of hoarding them to "make them work" in the right combo. I only own pricey makeup, so I wanny use my favorite things and they should be fine just as they are - I wanna put a lipstick on and feel fab instantly instead of having to mix it with something else to make it look okay, just to go on feeling weird while wearing it. Purging still is kinda hard for me. Not because I don't wanna let go of those things, but because I'm confronted with the mistakes I've made, but it also feels so good and carthartic afterwards.


Next week I will take pictures, it is sad I didn't think about that before do a ''before and after'' for all the items I'm working on aka Project pan.
  As for the clothing I totally agree with you, no one need 10 pairs of so-so fitted pairs of Jeans  in their closet. You only need 3-4 of them even if they cost twice as much it is still ''better'' investments. same with blouses, shirt and dresses!


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Mar 31, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Buffy89* 

 
  I love your idea of making a "use it or purge it" list. I should do that for my glosses bacause I barely wear them (long hair and wind vs. sticky lipgloss) and there are some colors I'm too shy to wear or some colors that need a better formula. For example Modern(?) Lure lipglass (a dark purplish shade) from the Alluring Aquatics collection - it's too dark for me I think, and I'm feeling a little uncomfortable wearing it because of the shade and texture. The color is too dark to have a runny gloss texture, I think, and I prefer dark shades in dry, long lasting lipstick textures. *But the packaging is sooo nice. *So you can see my problem? The struggle is real haha.



  If you like the packaging but not the product, you could clean the cap+doe foot part well and use it with a MAC lip glass you prefer. Swapping the doe foot caps allows you to B2M the Modern Lure lipglass you don't like. [This isn't my idea. I read it somewhere on Specktra.]


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 31, 2015)

I gave in, and I'm blaming Specktra. I missed out on the Laura Mercier Artist palette (the all eyeshadows one) and.... I gave in. 

  I swear I am really done now, though. XD


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 1, 2015)

HppyLittleNinja said:


> If you like the packaging but not the product, you could clean the cap+doe foot part well and use it with a MAC lip glass you prefer. Swapping the doe foot caps allows you to B2M the Modern Lure lipglass you don't like. [This isn't my idea. I read it somewhere on Specktra.]


Oh!!! Why do I never get those ideas myself? It's super simple and I'll swap the caps today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 1, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> I gave in, and I'm blaming Specktra. I missed out on the Laura Mercier Artist palette (the all eyeshadows one) and.... I gave in.
> 
> I swear I am really done now, though. XD


  I was tempted by that too.. and I entertained the idea of buying one of the new Tarte palettes.. but then I reminded myself that I've used eyeshadow like twice in the past month. I'm so lazy. Plus some of the shades in each palette I would just never use and that would bother me. I know the LM was hugely popular though and the shades look great, so I can see why you got it! Hopefully you really love it!


----------



## treasuremymac (Apr 1, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> I gave in, and I'm blaming Specktra. I missed out on the Laura Mercier Artist palette (the all eyeshadows one) and.... I gave in.
> 
> I swear I am really done now, though. XD


I say the same thing every week and give into something new ...grr...why cant there just be ONE brand to buy from? So many pretty things!

  I ended up buying new facial cream with SPF today (in my defense the stuff I was using didnt have SPF and now that its spring I need something to protect my aging skin)

  Proud of myself for skipping Julie Petit (although I later bought a Boca for $32), Beauty is Now and Philip Treacy.

  I'm starting to worry about Giambattista Valli because all the items in that release look absolutely beautiful. Im a total sucker for packaging. So i ask myself...do i plan accordingly to give into this release or do i just forget it all together (and then somehow end up regretting it and buy it on ebay for more than i should? its a dilemma!)

  Ive seen some people comment that they are x number of days into their no buy plan but i feel as though i struggle when i have those type of restrictions. is there another method people find helpful to reducing spending on makeup? Maybe i can give myself a budget of $X a month in a cash envelope and say this is all i can spend but knowing me, Ill use my check card or paypal to pay for things. Plus shipping things online is sooo convenient since I dont shop for much of my makeup in stores in anymore. Any suggestions?

  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 1, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> I say the same thing every week and give into something new ...grr...why cant there just be ONE brand to buy from? So many pretty things!
> 
> I ended up buying new facial cream with SPF today (in my defense the stuff I was using didnt have SPF and now that its spring I need something to protect my aging skin)
> 
> ...


  Well my summary of what I purchased last month (which I posted yesterday) might not be the best example, but there are some guidelines, among others that were already mentioned by others here, that are helpful for me:
  - asking myself "will I really wear this, like, tomorrow?": helps me to stay away from products I won't use anyway because they don't match my habits and everyday behavior, for example bright lipsticks. Buying bright lipsticks is like buying several ball gowns at the same time for me - I only wear them on special occasions, so there's no need to hoard. I don't buy things any more because I might wear them "one day".
  - setting a limit of items I'm allowed to purchase per collection; trying to stick to that limit. Only pick what's perfect for you! All those other subpar items will only collect dust.
  - making a "shopping list" when I'm checking a new collection out at the counter. this way, it's easier for me to stick to my original plan, remember why exactly I've chosen the items on the list (and why I did not write other items down) and to stay away from impulse shopping.
  - while I do some research on the products I plan to purchase, I try to spend as little time as possible in the collection chats and I don't watch haul videos. Everybody's showing their hauls there and getting compliments on how great they look, swooning because of all those products - that's not helpful for me. Also remember - the internet beauty community and the users' shopping behavior is soooo different from regular consumers' behavior. One easily gets a distracted/blurred view on makeup "collections" here.
  - instead, I read/watch inspirational things about minimalism and decluttering. Try Pinsofoxy's videos for the start, or blogs like Into Mind.

  Some time ago, veronikawithak posted a greatgreatgreat list of helpful tips here, I guess it was sometime in February.
  Got no time to give an elaborate answer, so I have to keep it short, but I hope this helps a little for the beginning.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 1, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Ive seen some people comment that they are x number of days into their no buy plan but i feel as though i struggle when i have those type of restrictions. is there another method people find helpful to reducing spending on makeup? Maybe i can give myself a budget of $X a month in a cash envelope and say this is all i can spend but knowing me, Ill use my check card or paypal to pay for things. Plus shipping things online is sooo convenient since I dont shop for much of my makeup in stores in anymore. Any suggestions?


  You can set a monetary spending limit per month. You can set a total item limit (no more than X products per month, per year, and/or per MAC collection). You can unsubscribe from store or brand emails, to take the temptation away. You can restrict your makeup shopping to in store/at counters only, force yourself to swatch or test things in person. You can restrict your purchasing by product category/type (e.g., set a no-buy on product types that you need to use more but give yourself leeway on others).


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 1, 2015)

HppyLittleNinja said:


> If you like the packaging but not the product, you could clean the cap+doe foot part well and use it with a MAC lip glass you prefer. Swapping the doe foot caps allows you to B2M the Modern Lure lipglass you don't like. [This isn't my idea. I read it somewhere on Specktra.]



EEEEEEE THIS MADE MY LIFE.  (Yes, I have a boring life haha..just kidding...but THANK YOU! for this suggestion!) 

  I have a lip gloss from To the Beach which I love and use sparingly but I've been putting of finishing (even though that collection is very old) because I LOVE the packaging with the seahorse!  This makes me so happy and its something I hadn't even thought of!


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Apr 2, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> EEEEEEE THIS MADE MY LIFE.  (Yes, I have a boring life haha..just kidding...but THANK YOU! for this suggestion!)
> 
> I have a lip gloss from To the Beach which I love and use sparingly but I've been putting of finishing (even though that collection is very old) because I LOVE the packaging with the seahorse!  This makes me so happy and its something I hadn't even thought of!


  Your *reaction* made my day. lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 2, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> A few random updates..
> 
> Finished up my Hourglass primer recently and I surprised myself by not repurchasing it! I finally found a physical sunscreen I like for the face and it works well with my loose mineral foundation if I want some coverage. I'm hoping to start making some progress on my MAC Aphrodite's Shell bronzer this summer. I haven't been using it much during the winter but I'm excited to pull it out again for our trip down south.
> 
> ...


  Bjork ticket? Hecky yeah it's better. 
  How do you like the makeup bags?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 3, 2015)

[@]Prettypackages[/@] I like the MM makeup bags a lot  I'm using the medium one as my actual makeup bag and I think The fact that it's kind of see through is helpful as I can get to what I want out of it quicker. The biggest bag will be my travel wash bag, but it's the smallest one I don't know what to do with really. It's too small to even be a makeup bag for just the essentials: like I can't fit my msfn powder in it, so for now I've just kept my concealers and foundation brush in it and kept it out on my desk so it looks pretty


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 3, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *treasuremymac* 

 
I say the same thing every week and give into something new ...grr...why cant there just be ONE brand to buy from? So many pretty things!

  I ended up buying new facial cream with SPF today (in my defense the stuff I was using didnt have SPF and now that its spring I need something to protect my aging skin)

  Proud of myself for skipping Julie Petit (although I later bought a Boca for $32), Beauty is Now and Philip Treacy.

  I'm starting to worry about Giambattista Valli because all the items in that release look absolutely beautiful. Im a total sucker for packaging. So i ask myself...do i plan accordingly to give into this release or do i just forget it all together (and then somehow end up regretting it and buy it on ebay for more than i should? its a dilemma!)

*Ive seen some people comment that they are x number of days into their no buy plan but i feel as though i struggle when i have those type of restrictions.* is there another method people find helpful to reducing spending on makeup? Maybe i can give myself a budget of $X a month in a cash envelope and say this is all i can spend but knowing me, Ill use my check card or paypal to pay for things. Plus shipping things online is sooo convenient since I dont shop for much of my makeup in stores in anymore. Any suggestions?

  Thanks everyone!



  I went through this last year. I set myself a crazy limit of 12 items for the entire year.. yeah, that didn't happen at ALL. I blew through it right away and then some.. I spent an obscene amount of money on makeup in 2014. I think my biggest problem honestly was that I wasn't ready to change. I set myself up to fail because I kept making excuses for myself and I wasn't realistic about how much of a shopping problem I had. Here are the three things I think made the biggest difference during the second half of the year:

  - Gave myself a little tough love and confronted my shopping head on. Set a reasonable item limit based on a slow reduction from my current purchasing habits (at that time my limit was 5 items per month).
  - WROTE DOWN EVERY. SINGLE. PURCHASE. + THE COST. This was huge. I set up an Excel table with a detailed inventory of my stash and the prices of everything. Every time I made a purchase, I added the item to my inventory and also to a separate sheet that totalled my spending for the month and a final total for the year. The visual impact of seeing how much you've spent on your stash for each purchase and also over time is striking.
  - Avoided advertising. Cut back on YouTube hauls, unsubscribed from emails, deleted credit card information from websites, and most importantly - I stopped reading collection threads.

  Once you break the habit, it gets so much easier to do something like a No Buy and not be tempted. This year, I've cut my spending by more than 90%! It can be done.. just stay focused on your goals and you will succeed!

  Quote:  Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 

 
  What sunscreen did you find? I also want to check out the natural products you've found. 
  Bjork ticket? Hecky yeah it's better. 
  How do you like the makeup bags? 



  The brand is called Badger and I use their SPF 35 unscented version. Here's a link to its page on EWG: http://www.ewg.org/2014sunscreen/about-the-sunscreens/566249/Badger_Sport_Sunscreen_Cream%2C_Unscented%2C_SPF_35_/. The only ingredients are zinc oxide, plant oils, butters, beewax and Vitamin E which is nice. It blends into my skin much better than other natural formulas.

  Keep in mind that with some of the natural makeup products like Red Apple Lipstick, they do have a sheerer formula than the mainstream brands. Also they don't really do formulas like matte lipsticks or intense eyeshadows well. Which works out well for me since I prefer sheer washes of color and lipsticks that are hydrating.


----------



## janette9687 (Apr 4, 2015)

woot! I havent been here in awhile but still doing good, only bought some replacement liners and mascara so far nothing else, oh i bought a LE Riri VG but thats it

  today is a glorious day becuz I have finished a whole entire e/s and its wasnt even my first one lol

  mac wedge loved it, gonna repurchase? no cuz I have so many other matte browns lol


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 4, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> First off: Yay you! :cheer:  I think a 30-day challenge may help you. You may remember last year that I wore them exclusively for a month (Naked 2 for one month, Naked 1 for one month), and that helped me in that regard. That's something you could do. Wear them, and only them, exclusively for a time. If you fall back in love with one, keep it; if you don't, you can either sell it, give it away, or toss it.





shellygrrl said:


> You can set a monetary spending limit per month. You can set a total item limit (no more than X products per month, per year, and/or per MAC collection). You can unsubscribe from store or brand emails, to take the temptation away. You can restrict your makeup shopping to in store/at counters only, force yourself to swatch or test things in person. You can restrict your purchasing by product category/type (e.g., set a no-buy on product types that you need to use more but give yourself leeway on others).


   Great ideas. Thanks


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 4, 2015)

I need a inventory, a 30 challenge  lipsticks and shadows.   Starting this Monday.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 5, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> I went through this last year. I set myself a crazy limit of 12 items for the entire year.. yeah, that didn't happen at ALL. I blew through it right away and then some.. I spent an obscene amount of money on makeup in 2014. I think my biggest problem honestly was that I wasn't ready to change. I set myself up to fail because I kept making excuses for myself and I wasn't realistic about how much of a shopping problem I had. Here are the three things I think made the biggest difference during the second half of the year:
> 
> - Gave myself a little tough love and confronted my shopping head on. Set a reasonable item limit based on a slow reduction from my current purchasing habits (at that time my limit was 5 items per month).
> - WROTE DOWN EVERY. SINGLE. PURCHASE. + THE COST. This was huge. I set up an Excel table with a detailed inventory of my stash and the prices of everything. Every time I made a purchase, I added the item to my inventory and also to a separate sheet that totalled my spending for the month and a final total for the year. The visual impact of seeing how much you've spent on your stash for each purchase and also over time is striking.
> ...


 
  thank you ladies!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 6, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Maris Crane said:
> 
> 
> > I gave in, and I'm blaming Specktra. I missed out on the Laura Mercier Artist palette (the all eyeshadows one) and.... I gave in.   I swear I am really done now, though. XD
> ...


 I'm not good at following a lot of rules or limitations, either. I've almost stopped buying eyeshadows altogether buy reminding myself of colors that I already have that are similar.  In the past year I've only bought e/s from 2 collections using that method (1 collection was Alluring Aquatics which was quite different for me as I don't have many of the extra dimension shadows).  Lipsticks are my weak spot, but still, I've been buying much less by reminding myself of the dupes I have.  I also think "how often will I wear this? I think of others that I already have that I likely won't wear if I get the new one. Sometimes I think of other things I'd like or I need that I'd rather spend my money on.  Hth


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 6, 2015)

ok, my March round up *deep breath*

  Senna lip liner in fresh - total guilt free purchase, as my iother senna lip liner is one of my faves and this shade fills a gap in my stash colour wise, plus it was £1.10!
  Balance Me Tinted Lip salve - free with £2 glamour magazine but specifically bought for the freebie, it was mint though which i dislike so i gave it to my little sis.
  Balance Me Radiance Mask - mag freebie, disliked so gave to sis.
  Balance Me Face Wash - mag freebie, i needed a face wash as i'd run out of one for the shower.
  Balance Me Body Wash - mag freebie, i also needed a non-sweet body wash.
  Mac Cinderella Mystery Princess Beauty Powder - my one cinders purchase!
  Lush Cosmetics Eau Roma Toner Water 100ml - free as i made an exchange, i fancied a rose water.
  Lush Cosmetics Jungle Solid Conditioner Bar - free from exchange, i needed an alternative conditioner.
  Lush Ultimate Shine Shampoo Bar - £1 excess to pay from exchange, i needed a clarifying shampoo and this one is really good 
  Mac Morange Lipstick - FREE B2M 
  Mac Media Lipstick - lemming after the Mia Moretti SXSW promotion.
  Mac Tint Cream Color Base - additional MM lemming.
  Lush Cosmetics BB Seaweed Mask - a good all rounder mask 
  Lush Cosmetics Mask of Magnaminty Self-Preserving - has become a hero product so i'm really glad i got this, plus my mum loves it too! 
  Mac Julia Petit Boca Lipstick - a wearable shade for me
  Mac Julia Petit Linda Blush - a good addition to my blush collection as it's similar to ones i reach for often but more colourful and pretty than straight bronze 
  Mac Julia Petit Liquidlast Liner in Wet Road - my most frivolous mac purchase :/ though at least it wears well on me
  Orly Taffy Nail Polish - impulse buy in the sale section of the wholesalers
  Orly Coachella Dweller Nail Polish - ^ ditto :/
  Haed Jog Detangling Brush - i needed a new brush as im not keen on my tangle teaser but sadly this one makes my hair a static mess 
  Rihanna Nude 30ml Gift Set - i've wanted this for ages so i caved
  Dr Hauschka Revitalising Mask - staple repurchase, but i will be returning this as the one i was sent expires in DEC and that's not good enough for me, i'd rather have a fresher product that I dont have to panic about using up quickly, plus i think the last bit of the one im using up will last longer than i anticipated anyway.
  Dr Hauschka Moisturising Day Cream - i hoped would be similar to my beloved Revitalising Mask by Dr H, i'll have to see.
  Dr Hauschka Lip Balm Stick - staple repurchase.
  Mac Maria Moretti Lipstick - no justification really, not as if i need another red! I do like it on me though.
  Mac Summer Wind Cream Color Base - I like how it has a warmth to it, it suits my pale yellowy skin haha 
  Mac Desert Roadtrip Cream Color Base - returned as was too golden.
  Mac Mia Moretti makeup bags - these are awesome.
  Mac Mia Moretti Tote bag - returned as width was too small.
  Mac Mia Moretti Who's the DJ? Lip Palette - returned as honestly, when was i going to use it?

  where do we think i lost the plot there? :/
  man i got so tired writing all of that out.
  now to sit and think!


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 7, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> ok, my March round up *deep breath*
> 
> Senna lip liner in fresh - total guilt free purchase, as my iother senna lip liner is one of my faves and this shade fills a gap in my stash colour wise, plus it was £1.10!
> Balance Me Tinted Lip salve - free with £2 glamour magazine but specifically bought for the freebie, it was mint though which i dislike so i gave it to my little sis.
> ...


Ohhh, that's quite a list at a first glance, but crossing out your skincare staples like the Dr Hauschka and Lush things, I guess I didn't do any better last month (eight makeup items in March). Enjoy your new products! I'm also impressed that you're returning quite a lot of items. Returning makeup isn't really something customers over here do, they rather keep everything to let it sit in the drawers and collect dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only once returned a lipgloss (Mac Sheen Supreme gloss) in store because I was super disappointed because of the product's sheerness. Well, one can always return things in case of allergies and stuff, and one can return online purchases within limited time, too, but to be honest, in the past I've kinda been to lazy to make my way to the post office etc. So now it's too late for me...looking at the super generous return policy in the U.S. (don't know much about how it is in the UK), well I'd return stuff for hundreds of euros now if I only could...all those LE items ordered in a rush during stalking sessions - of course, many of them aren't perfect for me. But of course, now I only buy things I love, so no need to return anything, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm already planning my "wish list"/limit of items to be purchased for the next months. For April, I don't really have anything on my list. I might need to repurchase my cleansing oil or powder, but that's it. In case I don't spend as much money on things like coffee and takeaway food, I might invest in a nice Mac eye brush (mine are all Zoeva, of which some are nice, but some older ones aren't, except for the 266 liner brush by Mac). I'm super interested in the new Rouge Cocos, but I hope I can resist. May is gonna be tougher, I guess, with all those nice Mac collections arriving. But I'm already talking myself out of certain products, for example Hipness blush - I'd probably not buy it if it was a product from the regular range since I don't really wear corals often. I already own more than twenty blushes which will probably turn into dry, chalky hockey pucks before I can finish them. And I don't need every freaking blush under the sun! Written down, this makes so much sense to me, but there are weak moments in which I just wanna buy that blush in spite of all those reasons against it. Can anybody relate? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope I'll get better at not giving in to those impulses, or even stop having those cravings at all. I got more than a month to go before I'll be put to the test, so I've got plenty of time to practice!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 8, 2015)

@buffy89 I can relate ! Blush is my big weakness too!  Following posting my 1 year on stats a week or 2 ago I decided that a project 30 day lip challenge was needed to slim my stash down again, I started on the 1st April and here is what I have worn so far:  1. NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Cruella 2. NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Never say never 3. NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Sex Machine 4. NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Dolce Vita 5. YSL Volupte Tint in Oil 6. Clinique Colour Pop in Nude Pop 7. Clinique Colour Pop in Sweet Pop 8. Estee Lauder Pure Shimmer Gloss in Passionfruit  Conclusions so far ?  NARS Matte lip pencils and I do not get on....too drying for me so i think I am going to toss these, they have had good wear but I would rather reach for my Satin Lip pencils.!   Last time I did this challenge I identified that my lips don't cope well with shimmer/glitter...it seems to dry my lips and irritate them. Suprisingly the  Estee Lauder gloss is a maybe, no irriatation occured.  YSL Volupte tint in oil is a love and will be staying.  The new clinique lip pops, love the packaging, nude pop is assume a really good nude mlbb colour on me and the formula applied nicely and didn't appear drying. Sweet pop, not so sure on the colour a little bit too barbie pink on me maybe ? its staying for now and will try wearing it again post challenge.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 9, 2015)

[@]charlotte366[/@] those types of challenges are the best way to compare wear and preference, I must set myself one soon!


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 9, 2015)

I should do that kinda challenge as well. Even if I don't wanna purge a lot, this way I can learn more about my habits and preferences  (=what I should skip when new collections arrive in the future).


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 10, 2015)

I've decided I've got too many eyeshadows  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I really dislike having the massive 15 mac palettes, which is ironic considering the time/effort/money I spent depotting singles or quads into them.  I prefer something I can pick up and travel easily with, so I'll probably aim to go back to getting a few shades into some 4 pan quads and give the bigger palettes to my sister with a lot of shades I don't use.  Swatching colours now!


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 10, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I've decided I've got too many eyeshadows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh man I went through that whole cycle too! Building the palettes.. deciding that I didn't enjoy the palettes.. downsizing the palettes.. Now I have one z-palette of 9 and the Naked Basics 2. Life is so much easier. Enjoy the experience! I hope it helps you as much as it did me!


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 10, 2015)

Some time ago, everybody here seemed to depot their things and I really wanted to do so as well, but I didn't find the time for that, and to be honest, I guess I won't in the next few months. I thought I might grab for a wider variety of eyeshadows if they were in large palettes instead of single pans that need to be fished out of the drawer and opened separately etc. At least I haven't bought any Z palettes / 15 pan palettes yet, so no money wasted on them. There are some eyeshadows that are just the right material for a challenge, like love-it-or-purge-it, and I need to take care of them first before I depot them just to purge them afterwards.

  Ohhhh and I need to make a confession, I got another lippie from Mac is Beauty, and a fluidline. Nothing else planned for April, so I hope it's okay. Uni is gonna start again next week and I guess I'll need some money for activities with my fellow students, so no extra cash for more frivolous purchases I guess. My Marie Kondo book was delivered today and I'm really excited, I guess I'll always read a few pages before I go to sleep.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 10, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Swatching colours now!


I do prefer quads too, much more simple..... BUT if you buy a already built quad, I always have the deeper shade almost unused because you just apply less of it. That why some singles are still useful
  I'm seriously thinking of depotting some quad but I will need to find a tutorial on Youtube for those more High end brand
  Here the few quad that i'm working on, my own interpretation of my Pan that Palette challenge, that Lancome will be challenging I have 2 dark blues! 










  As for my low-buy I just purchase a Marcelle BB creme (20$) because I finished 1 foundation, 1 tinted moisturizer and 1 BB cream in a month (they were all on their last leg) so now I only have 1 foundation (Guerlain Parure Extreme) almost new, 1 BB cream that is almost finished, and 2 other BB cream that just too dark for me right now so I needed something to mix them with until I have a tan)   
  Also I decide I will only purchase one perfume this year instead of several at 100$ and plus so I made the plunge and purchase Guerlain Tonka Imperiale at 300$ !!! I decide to go with ''quality instead of quantity'' so this is it with perfume that was my first and last purchase for perfume this year (finger cross)


----------



## jennyap (Apr 10, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I've decided I've got too many eyeshadows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like the 15 pan palettes at home, as I can more easily see what I have. For travel, I have an empty quad, and swap pans from the big palettes into that.   My March purchases: all 3 Julia Petit lippies. Acai I could have skipped, I might CB it. Otherwise very happy with that.   I need - yes need! - Hollywood Cerise from Philip Treacy, then I'm going on a Mac lipstick no-buy for a while. Probably a complete lipstick no-buy in fact! Luckily Mac is Beauty isn't a problem in that regard - my issue there is that I kinda want all the eye products. Not literally all, lol, but way too many. Currently eyeing up IGNK, Blue Peep, Siahi, Looking Good, Wow Factor. Need to talk myself out of some of those! At least there should be plenty of chance to swatch that collection, that usually helps me. After that, Wash and Dry is a total skip.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 12, 2015)

Did a bit of purging last night and got rid of close to half my nail polishes. Some I wasn't into anymore (a couple of glitters), a few I'd not worn in ages, and there was at least one that was just not good.  Makeup-wise, I've not bought anything since end of February/beginning of March. I have been window-shopping/researching brushes online, though, and can begin making strides in that direction soonish. I think I've got what I want narrowed down.  Meanwhile, FOTD... * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (yep, me likes!) * mix of Maybelline Fit Me Foundation - 110 (old packaging; this would be the equivalent of the current Dewy and Flawless formula) + MAC Face and Body - White (tossed Fit Me; I've not finished it, but I'm not happy with it so don't want it anymore) * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - mix of Y0 and Y1 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * Maybelline Brow Drama Brow Mascara - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny * Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Barcelona Beach (crease), Envy (lashlines) * Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette - Foxy (lid) * Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliner Pencil - Outrageous Emerald (lashlines) * MAC Chromagraphic Pencil - NC15/NW20 (lower waterline) * Marc Jacobs O!Mega Volume mascara - Blacquer * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe (contour base) * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (set contour) * NARS Blush - Sex Appeal * Prestige Waterproof Lipliner - Andorra * NYX Slimline Lip Pencil - Pale Pink * NYX Megashine Lip Gloss - Nude Pink


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 13, 2015)

30 day lip challenge update:  1. NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Cruella - Going 2. NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Never say never - Going 3. NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Sex Machine - Going 4. NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Dolce Vita - Going 5. YSL Volupte Tint in Oil - Staying 6. Clinique Colour Pop in Nude Pop - Staying 7. Clinique Colour Pop in Sweet Pop - Staying 8. Estee Lauder Pure Shimmer Gloss in Passionfruit - Going 9. Revlon Moisture Stain in Barcelona Nights - Going 10. Revlon Moisture Stain in Shangai Sizzle - Going 11. MAC Lustre in Syrup - Staying 12. Bourjois Rouge Velvet in Personnel de Rouge - Staying 13. Bourjois Rouge Velvet in Nudist - Going  Nearly half way through my challenge already! It should be noted that I picked out all new products and products that I wasn't sure about for the first 30 day challenge as the aim is to downsize so I am better off concentrating on things that I wasn't sure about rather than known "loves"  Revlon Moisture Stains....I love the idea but struggle to get even application and staying powder, too much hassle for me I think. I hope the Bourjois Aqua Additions don't have a formula like this, but i will find out in the next couple of days when I get round to those. I am testing Velvet Editions in Nudist and Happy New Year tomorrow, I was searching for a good MLBB matte nude colour and these seem to be unloved, which is odd as I love the formula, Nudist is too peach on me and I think Happy New Year is prob too dark on me hence why Nudist is now in the "out" make up bag.  I cleared my closet out and went shopping to get the one thing that was missing - black trousers for work! proud that I didn't buy loads of stuff.  Trying to embrace a more minimal me, planning on clearing out the book shelf this week for the charity shop if I can summon the courage!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 13, 2015)

[@]charlotte366[/@] a strong effort with the lip challenge there! I found that my nars and revlon lip products were the easiest to purge, as nars is too drying on me and I just hated the wear of the revlons.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks Kerry, I think its true that the drugstore stuff is easiest to get rid of and once I ascertain that formula is crap on me its so much easier!  I think 2 months of challenges should have me sorted....a lot of the lippies I have left to try are mini's from sets, hopefully once I have got rid of stuff that doesn't agree with me these should be easy to use up too!  I can't wait for everything to be more minimal, I just don't want to make bad decisions on the way!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 13, 2015)

Forgot to follow up how I did with my eyeshadow purge:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I forgot to take a picture before after too, but I more or less kept the top 15 palette and gave away the bottom one with the more cool shades in to my sister. I filled it with a purple and I depotted my a novel romance quad and put a deep glitter brown in there too.  I also gave her one of my sigma 12 eyeshadow palettes, the brilliant and spellbinding one, as Ive never reached for it and been 100% happy with it.  So that's 27 eyeshadow colours in two units gone!


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 13, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> 30 day lip challenge update:  1. NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Cruella - Going 2. NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Never say never - Going 3. NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Sex Machine - Going 4. NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Dolce Vita - Going 5. YSL Volupte Tint in Oil - Staying 6. Clinique Colour Pop in Nude Pop - Staying 7. Clinique Colour Pop in Sweet Pop - Staying 8. Estee Lauder Pure Shimmer Gloss in Passionfruit - Going 9. Revlon Moisture Stain in Barcelona Nights - Going 10. Revlon Moisture Stain in Shangai Sizzle - Going 11. MAC Lustre in Syrup - Staying 12. Bourjois Rouge Velvet in Personnel de Rouge - Staying 13. Bourjois Rouge Velvet in Nudist - Going  Nearly half way through my challenge already! It should be noted that I picked out all new products and products that I wasn't sure about for the first 30 day challenge as the aim is to downsize so I am better off concentrating on things that I wasn't sure about rather than known "loves"  Revlon Moisture Stains....I love the idea but struggle to get even application and staying powder, too much hassle for me I think. I hope the Bourjois Aqua Additions don't have a formula like this, but i will find out in the next couple of days when I get round to those. I am testing Velvet Editions in Nudist and Happy New Year tomorrow, I was searching for a good MLBB matte nude colour and these seem to be unloved, which is odd as I love the formula, Nudist is too peach on me and I think Happy New Year is prob too dark on me hence why Nudist is now in the "out" make up bag.  I cleared my closet out and went shopping to get the one thing that was missing - black trousers for work! proud that I didn't buy loads of stuff.  Trying to embrace a more minimal me, planning on clearing out the book shelf this week for the charity shop if I can summon the courage!


  Good job! I am going to find new homes for a few lipsticks. My mom will make out like a bandit. I already have dry lips and a couple of scars because of really bad cold sores so I have to be really picky with lipstick texture. My grams today will get a good lip balm because she is in the hospital  and has dry lips


----------



## nt234 (Apr 13, 2015)

I've been neglecting this thread, but I've been doing a tiny bit better with makeup purchasing, mainly because MAC's February collections have me all kinds of messed up. lol. So far I've bought (last week of March up to now):
- Eye kohl from Mac is Beauty (IGNK)
- ABH lip gloss and single eyeshadow
- Jaclyn Hill palette from Morphe 
- Wet N Wild highlighter

  My birthday is next week and Sephora's sale opens up to VIB soon so this low-buy will be going out the window from this weekend until MAC's May collections are over...


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm not buying a lot of makeup right now; I'll pick staples up here and there if I need them or indulge in the odd item I love but the frenzy is gone. I bought the KVD Shade & Light Eye Contour palette yesterday with my 15% discount at Sephora. I wear Monarch a lot. I recently gave away my coloured Inglot palette and have decided to pass on my neutral one to my daughter's friend. I like it but never reach for it. 

  I love eyeshadows but already have plenty, particularly in the neutral shades. I don't want to hoard, but I still enjoy buying items I really like. My solution is to keep my collection about the same size (although I'm definitely shrinking the number of blush and highlighters I own) by passing on items I'm neutral about to someone who will use them more.

  Unlike some here, I vastly prefer larger palettes to single e/s or quads. I only have three singles (two EDES and one larger MAC shadow) and that's only because I can't depot them.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 14, 2015)

just checking in, this morning i got refunded for the half of the mac mia moretti haul i'd sent back two weeks ago, seeing the amount makes me think woah that was a bit mad, i need to cool my jets for a while!


----------



## mel33t (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys  Haven't been around Specktra because things have gotten crazy. Bought a few things here and there, but nothing over budget. For IMATS I managed to stay under budget and try some new brands.   The Sephora sale is coming up and I have several things on my list. I'm hoping I don't go crazy. My busy season ends tomorrow and this is the time of year when my shopping spikes. Hopefully I can stay calm.


----------



## ellemarie (Apr 15, 2015)

I had a no-buy going between January and April. It went pretty well! There's a weird monthly sale where the makeup is scratch-and-dent stuff from Ulta at super reduced prices. I made that sale an exception because I was able to stock up on hair stuff and tried a few new brands. I bought a bunch of lipsticks off here recently, but I might do another no-buy until September. There's just so much stuff. Still trying to get rid of my 15-pans like you guys. I just look at them and see so much money wasted, especially on bright colors I was just not going to wear. Oh well. Onward!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 15, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> I'm not buying a lot of makeup right now; I'll pick staples up here and there if I need them or indulge in the odd item I love but the frenzy is gone. I bought the KVD Shade & Light Eye Contour palette yesterday with my 15% discount at Sephora. I wear Monarch a lot. I recently gave away my coloured Inglot palette and have decided to pass on my neutral one to my daughter's friend. I like it but never reach for it.
> 
> I love eyeshadows but already have plenty, particularly in the neutral shades. I don't want to hoard, but I still enjoy buying items I really like. My solution is to keep my collection about the same size (although I'm definitely shrinking the number of blush and highlighters I own) by passing on items I'm neutral about to someone who will use them more.
> 
> Unlike some here, *I vastly prefer larger palettes to single e/s or quads.* I only have three singles (two EDES and one larger MAC shadow) and that's only because I can't depot them.


  I prefer the larger palettes too. When I depotted my shadows (and got a helluva lot of B2M packages from the process) it really tidied up my collection, making the colours I have more visible and the actual product more accessible to me (rather than digging through a drawer or box for the colour I want). It's actually really helped me cut down significantly on eye shadow purchases which have always been my number one draw in make up. 
With the big palettes in front of me I then pop out the shadows and assemble a smaller palette for travel when I want. I dislike owning too many small ones because I find they just clutter up my space. Right now I have 5 small palettes but one is what I call my swing palette into which I assemble a look when I travel. The others I have purchased over the years but I am going to rotate them into use.


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 15, 2015)

I admit, I have quite a list for VIB:

  Armani Eyes to Kill mascara, Eyes to Kill in 6 Khaki Pulse, & Master Corrector No. 1 (HG status, though)
  NARS St-Paul-de-vence Duo & RCC in Chantilly
  Surratt eyeshadow - one to try out 
  UD Sheer Revolution lipstick in Streak 

  I almost ordered another foundation, but I think I'll wait until I'm in the mood to go to a counter n_n


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey everyone! Haven't been on lately. Just been crazy busy with the end of the academic year.  I was pretty much dead set on getting the Bite lip gloss set after my No Buy was over (Jan-April).. but the urge has left me. On vacation now and when I get back the VIB sale will be over. Not like 15% is so amazing anyway because it's just barely the tax for me. So I'll be skipping that business.  Nothing else exciting going on in the makeup world for me. Today was the first day I put on anything in weeks. Just mascara and bronzer because we're down south.   I do need a few basic things. Mostly full sizes of samples I've almost used up (face makeup - not color). I'm also planning on adding a few brushes because mine don't work as well as I'd like with the mineral makeup I've been wearing.  Hope everyone's doing well! I'll try to catch up more next week.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 21, 2015)

Tumbleweeds blowing through here.. (Sephora sale?) How's everyone's goals coming along?


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 21, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> I'm not buying a lot of makeup right now; I'll pick staples up here and there if I need them or indulge in the odd item I love but the frenzy is gone. I bought the KVD Shade & Light Eye Contour palette yesterday with my 15% discount at Sephora. I wear Monarch a lot. I recently gave away my coloured Inglot palette and have decided to pass on my neutral one to my daughter's friend. I like it but never reach for it.
> 
> I love eyeshadows but already have plenty, particularly in the neutral shades. I don't want to hoard, but I still enjoy buying items I really like. My solution is to keep my collection about the same size (although I'm definitely shrinking the number of blush and highlighters I own) by passing on items I'm neutral about to someone who will use them more.
> 
> ...


  I exchanged the KVD palette for my standard Bobbi Brown BB cream. The tube I'm working on is about half empty and now that the sun is actually coming out, it becomes my daily foundation (SPF35). I mostly use the MUFE HD in the winter and pretty consistently go through one of each in a year. I also bought a replacement full size Bumble and Bumble oil primer because I know the bottle I'm using won't see me to the VIB sale in the fall.

  I ended up with staples only and that's fine. I really don't need anything beyond that but often buy ahead a bit while things are on sale.


----------



## mel33t (Apr 22, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Tumbleweeds blowing through here.. (Sephora sale?) How's everyone's goals coming along?


  I bought a little more than I had planned, but I have been using everything I've purchased since I've purchased it. And I'm loving everything so that's even better    I knew I was going to buy a good amount with tax season ending. I think for the next three months I really want to focus on my collection and start paring down again. I know there are blushes I'm not using and palettes I haven't touched. I'm moving in with my SO and I need to be space conscious. Right now my makeup sits on my dresser/vanity and takes up a drawer. I'm going to either DIY a vanity or find a better way to store it.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ugh, having a bad low buy atm :/  I need to just stop now!  I'm sure I could coast by with what I already have for a very long time.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 22, 2015)

Good to hear how everybody's doing! At the moment, I'm okay, but I'm afraid I'll fail in May. Mac's Wash&Dry is already up on the German site, so I ordered Hipness. (I'm not at home, so I don't know if somebody has received it for me or if it's at the post office) But I'm kinda craving for moooore just because of the packaging, although the only other reasonable item to purchase would be one of the brow products, to have one that really matches my brows (the collection will be at counters here in the beginning of May). I also really, really want two lipsticks from Chanel's summer collection (still to be released here) and several Huggable lippies from Mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope (and know) that I'll probably choose well and won't go overboard, but it feels weird at the moment. Just like IWANTALLTHOSETHINGS, but it's not really good for me, I know. Besides, I got a lot of stuff to do for uni so the three things that keep me running are coffee, carbs and lipstick.
  At least clotheswise, I've done well. In April, I've only bought one top (didn't "need" it but it's oh so flattering) and a pair of jeans (definitely needed them because my old ones are almost falling apart). Planning to buy nothing but summer essentials (a pair of sandals or ballerina flats, one top that matches a pair of flowery-patterned trousers I already own, one new pair of summer trousers) and save my money, going to Paris in late August and I'll totally do some shopping there! And, most importantly, I'm wearing sweatpants most of the time, studying in front of my computer at home, so I don't "need" a huge variety of clothes (nor makeup!...).
  Yesterday, I did a B2M for Captive, so I kinda got my regular lippie fix without spending money. I purged three lip products from my stash (all of them looked silly on me, either like Barbie's lipstick with my blonde hair or super vampy/really like a vampire because I'm really pale.....so rather like a halloween costume, not like "real" makeup), so I eventually had 6 items to exchange for a color I'm super comfortable with.

  well, hard times, huh? But together we are strong!


----------



## dodotheextinct (Apr 22, 2015)

Did okay for the Sephora Sale no makeup products but I picked up enough skincare to tide me over until the VIB sale in November. I wasn't expecting my order to be so high in price but then I was reminded that I also purchased skincare for my sister and mother (and they like expensive stuff).

  On the eye shadow front I have been working my way through my loose pigment stash and have put almost half of the stash in a "to go" pile. While I love the unique finishes of loose eye shadows it's definitely a pain to apply in the morning half-asleep. I want to reduce the loose eye shadows down to about a quarter of what I used to have and after that is done I'll be doing the same testing procedure on my single shadows and then culling the dupes.

  I have used up a few makeup products this month and a few are on their last legs so this month's empties will be super exciting for me.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 22, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Tumbleweeds blowing through here.. (Sephora sale?) How's everyone's goals coming along?


  I didn't buy anything in the sale, since I bought everything I needed already.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 22, 2015)

I made a couple of purchases today. Was looking for a few things in particular but only ended up finding a shirt. I also caved and bought the Bite set that I said I wasn't going to buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sigh. I shouldn't have gone in to look at it. At least I got rid of a few other things this morning - 3 lipsticks and 2 glosses that were almost finished got thrown in the B2M bag. I had enough recyclables for 3 lipsticks. So really I ended up with more makeup than I purged and it kind of feels like I'm on a treadmill.. but it's nice to be rid of all of that packaging. Plus I was down to 2 glosses - one shimmery/frosty one and one sheer minty one, so I guess it was time for a restock anyway. I still need to purchase some face makeup basics so I might do that tomorrow. I also really need some new bras and a good pair of black heels.. but the shopping here isn't great so I might just wait a few weeks until my next trip.

@Audrey C Sounds like a good choice swapping that palette for a staple!

@mel33t Glad you're enjoying everything! Moving is definitely a motivating factor for me in paring down too.

@kerry-jane88 Oh no! Direct that frustration to figuring out where things went wrong and try to shift yourself back on course! You can do it!

@Buffy89 Maybe it would help to write down a concrete plan for summer collections? I found writing out wishlists here helped me stay accountable. I hear you about uni and sweatpants! Looking forward to the end of that chapter of my life. Good luck with exams!!

@dodotheextinct Great job on the Sephora sale and working through your stash! It's always so satisfying when you finish a makeup item.
@shellygrrl


----------



## jennyap (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm doing pretty well I think, I stuck to my 3 item limit in April - Hollywood Cerise and Blue Peep from Philip Treacy, and Catharina from the Ultimate collection, which is LE here but has recently restocked.

  I knew I'd love HC, and I got Catharina (which is a very similar colour) instead of buying a BU of HC. Turns out that I really love both. HC is proper HG status, and I'm feeling a bit like I wouldn't mind if those were the only two lip products in my stash, so actually wishing I'd BU'd both! 

  I'm doing ok at purging - I reviewed my inventory, and my target for the year (all makeup, skincare, bath & body items) is a net reduction of 150. Crazy numbers - I won't even tell you how many that will still leave me with! I'm a bit behind where I should be for the year so far, but picking up speed. Will probably list a bunch of MAC stuff on the CB here pretty soon, and I've found a women's shelter to donate usable items to which will help - I don't really have anyone to pass stuff on to, so always felt horribly guilty throwing good stuff away if I just didn't want it any more.

  I also put together a 'hit list' - the top 2 items in each category that I want to focus on using up. As soon as I finish one, I decide what is going to move into its place on the list. Doesn't mean that I'll use them all the time, but it helps keep me focused. The no.1 makeup items are in a tray on my vanity, and I'm trying to use at least one of them every day. The first day I did that, I purged one item straight away, because I realised I hated it on me! 

  I'm generally not looking at any other brands except MAC, which helps keep the purchases down. May will be a difficult month for me though, as both Wash & Dry and Mac is Beauty are expected to launch here. W&D I am confident I can limit to one item, but MIB is a tough one. My list is still 6 items long...


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 23, 2015)

I've had a little think, to try and see how I can recover from a few bad months of low buy.  January - 4 beauty items - was great: I found I was fatigued by all the Christmas and sales spending: it didn't appeal to me at all to buy anything other than essentials or what was already on my wants list.  February - 20 beauty items - was when I went to Paris where I didn't go crazy compared to the haul happy times we seem to be living in, but still I could have left a couple of things behind, luckily the only disappointing purchases were low value anyway, apparent from my diptyque candle which ended up burning rubbish!  March - 25 beauty items - I think took me by surprise. For thr most part, I hadn't been regularly buying Mac since 2013, so I was looking forward to a couple of launches that finally caught my attention. I wasn't preprared for them all at once though: Cinderella at the start of the month I was very restrained and got just the beauty powder compact, resisting the urge to get the stupid eye gloss and other items just because of the film hype. Julia petit was a week after, I got boca and Linda, plus wet road liner, which I could have done without really. Mia moretti hype pushed me to order media lipstick (hate it on me) plus tint ccb. By the time the big coachella Mia moretti collection launched, I hauled most of it, but sent half back, so I was left with the red lipstick (which I don't like on me  summer wind ccb and the makeup bags. That's a lot of products, but add onto that general beauty buys plus a few sale purchases from debenhams and I found I was back into bad old habits.  April - 11 beauty items - so far has been a continuation of those habits: seeking out previously skipped items and realising I skipped for a reason, succumbing to blind buying things my favourite ig/YouTube girls like, being a slave to discount codes and threshold spends for GWPs. Ugh I've had enough!  I've had a look at my average beauty intake numbers per month and I'm thinking of setting a limit. I think one thing a week is more than reasonable. So that's a limit of 4/5 beauty items a month: that includes makeup, hair, body and accessories. I don't include toothpaste, basic wipes, cotton wool etc but everything else I simply MUST limit! I like this idea as it frees up a little room for compromise with myself, like ok, I want two items from a new collection? Well then looks like I'm not getting that extra treat from Lush, plus I'll need to replace my cleanser soon... etc.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 23, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I like this idea as it frees up a little room for compromise with myself, like ok, I want two items from a new collection? Well then looks like I'm not getting that extra treat from Lush, plus I'll need to replace my cleanser soon... etc.


Well in February and March, you did buy a large number of items, but April seems like a "recovery" to me looking at the numbers, although you were hunting for items you previously skipped and similar. So, you can get back on track! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been in a similar mood this month, I got 4 new products (one of them B2M), but 2 of them were ones I had skipped in March and I finally gave in and got them. Four items doesn't seem to be a lot, but thinking how much makeup I already own and what I could have done with that money (around 70 Euros), I still feel bad. Altough I bought a lot more in March, I did not feel as bound to consumerism back then.

@veronikawithak thanks for the advice, yes, I'll probably make a shopping list, setting my priorities straight, so I won't lose my head when I'm at the counter.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Funny how I felt like finding an affirmation tonight and this was the one I landed on


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 23, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Funny how I felt like finding an affirmation tonight and this was the one I landed on


  So good! I really love this. Beauty is not makeup to me anymore, it's confidence and joy and self-expression. At least, that's the attitude I want to nurture in myself. I also want to focus on letting go of the preoccupation with cosmetics in general. At first it was the obsession about finding the "perfect" everything which resulted in excess - but then it turned into an obsession about reigning in the first obsession. I just want to experience the effortless maintenance stage.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 23, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> So good! I really love this. Beauty is not makeup to me anymore, it's confidence and joy and self-expression. At least, that's the attitude I want to nurture in myself. I also want to focus on letting go of the preoccupation with cosmetics in general. At first it was the obsession about finding the "perfect" everything which resulted in excess - but then it turned into an obsession about reigning in the first obsession. I just want to experience the effortless maintenance stage.


  Thanks for this reply it's made me very thoughtful. When do I feel most beautiful? When I've been smiling lots - which isnt related to how much makeup I have on my face. I need to get over the preoccupation with having or not having - I need to let it go and just 'be'.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 23, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Thanks for this reply it's made me very thoughtful. When do I feel most beautiful? When I've been smiling lots - which isnt related to how much makeup I have on my face. I need to get over the preoccupation with having or not having - I need to let it go and just 'be'.


  That's so true. I feel most beautiful when I'm around friends, smiling, like you said. So logically I should be spending more of my time and finances socializing rather than shopping.. just have to make a habit of putting that into practice. Maybe that's something we can work on together.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 23, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Funny how I felt like finding an affirmation tonight and this was the one I landed on


This should be the low-buy motto.


----------



## nt234 (Apr 23, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Tumbleweeds blowing through here.. (Sephora sale?) How's everyone's goals coming along?


  I was able to narrow down my Sephora sale haul to 3 items, so that was good. Only one of them was an impulse purchase and that's because my birthday was yesterday so I wanted to splurge on a makeup/beauty item I've always wanted! (CL nailpolish in Tutulle)

  That being said, I put my low-buy on hold for the entire month of April. lol. 

  Here's what I've picked up:

MAC is Beauty IGNK eye pencil
  ABH lip gloss in Weekend Barbie
  ABH eyeshadow in Pink Champagne (I think?)
Jaclyn Hill Favorites Palette
  LA Splash liquid lipstick in Latte Confession
  DOC liquid lipstick in Black Rose
  Wet N Wild Hollywood Boulevard highlighter 
  BECCA blushed copper
  Too Faced Better than Sex mascara 
CL nail polish in Tutulle 

  1 eye pencil, 3 lip products, 1 single eyeshadow, 1 eyeshadow palette, 2 cheek products, 1 mascara, 1 nail polish

  Pros: I was able to keep my Sephora buys to a minimum, and I didn't go overboard with MAC this month - although I am planning on getting a few lip pencils and maybe a blending brush tomorrow, but those are things that I'm trying to add to my collection anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Cons: I need to work on my lip products to everything else ratio, and I should probably slow down on the cheek products as well! (After Colourpop releases their highlighters, of course)


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 24, 2015)

My Sephora haul was also small .... and only one makeup item, good thing because I have no time for makeup anymore I gave birth to a little boy April 14th but I had time to do a wish list before, so it was easy at check out on the 17th 
  I purchased:
  Caudalie Glycolic Peel (I finished my enzyme mask in March)
  Perfume travel atomizer 
  Ren Serum Oil 
  Philosophy Salicylic acid treatment and moisturizer (my everyday moisturizer and the one I'm using right now is almost done)
  Peter Thomas Roth Peel pads (I usually buy the Philosophy incredi-peel and wanted to see if this one is better)
  Too Face Sugar pop palette  (i just want to see the hype with those palettes, I could have gone with the Chocolat Bar palette but I have enough "Nude" palette in my stash)

  So not bad but not good either.... My credit card is still have 0$ balance and this is my goal, I do not want to have a balance on my credit card for makeup purchase, so as long i'm buying based on the money I have in my bank account, I'm ok with my buying purchased.
  My next purchase should be the MAC Wash and Dry collection (I want 3 items) in May
  June it should be those Rae Morris brushes I saw on Beautylish (I want 4 brushes)
  and July it should be the same Skincare products that i'm using.

  with me wearing less makeup because I will be at home with baby should help me lemming less things.
  I have to say I do not want to buy any lipstick this year because kissing baby with lipstick and leaving marks on that perfect little skin is a no no!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 24, 2015)

Went into Manchester to meet about a job for an event, had time to kill before and after, resisted the urge to go in any beauty places.  I snapped the other day when I was obsessing over needing another spray toner as two of the three im using atm are nearly empty. I realised Its not essential for me to live my life any differently wether I get it now or not so to stop making acquiring such an item into such a kerfuffle! I just went and got the magazine I wanted from the book shop and picked up another that caught my eye too. Small victories!


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 24, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> My Sephora haul was also small .... and only one makeup item, good thing because I have no time for makeup anymore I gave birth to a little boy April 14th but I had time to do a wish list before, so it was easy at check out on the 17th
> I purchased:
> Caudalie Glycolic Peel (I finished my enzyme mask in March)
> Perfume travel atomizer
> ...


  Congrats on the baby! But I have a selfish request too, lol! How's the Caudalie Enzyme Mask working?


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 25, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> Congrats on the baby! But I have a selfish request too, lol! How's the Caudalie Enzyme Mask working?


Thanks  as for the mask I will let you know on Monday, haven't tried it yet usually I do my masks on Sunday night to have a beautiful glow on Monday


----------



## ellemarie (Apr 26, 2015)

So I went to the big makeup sale and only got the Anastasia Contour Kit (it was only $30!) and a $6 bottle of Alpha Hydrox serum. The AH serum is amazing and I'd never tried it before. Now I'm on a no-buy until September.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 26, 2015)

FOTD... * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - mix of Y0 and Y1 (Y1 was also used as an eyeshadow base) * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder - Ash Brown (lighter shade only, used wet/damp) * Maybelline Brow Drama Brow Mascara - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny  * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust * Sephora Waterproof eyeliner pencil - 5th Avenue * MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate * Bare Minerals Flawless Defintion Mascara - Black * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe (contour) * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (to set the cream contour) * NARS Blush - mix of Sex Appeal and Sex Fantasy * MAC Lipstick - Up the Amp


----------



## jennyap (Apr 27, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> * MAC Lipstick - Up the Amp


  I'm always so impressed by your FOTDs, particularly how many products you manage to use! I so rarely seem to have the time or energy to do a full face these days. 

  This is mine, and this is a pretty product heavy day for me : 

  Bare Minerals Powder Foundation - Fairly Light
  Bare Minerals - Mineral Veil
  Clinique Airbrush Concealer - 01 Fair
  Urban Decay Primer Potion (original)
  MAC EDES - Sea Worship
  MAC EDES - Fathoms Deep
  MAC eyeshadow - Copperplate 
  MAC eyeshadow - Blanc Type
  Chantecaille Faux Cils mascara
  MAC ED blush - At Dusk
  MAC lipstick - Lavender Whip

  I had a slight slip at the weekend - not makeup, but I bought a cleansing oil and perfume. I already have a cleansing oil in rotation, and it's more than half full, so I don't need another one just yet. I basically got it because it was on my wish list to try at some point in the future, and it was on sale. 

  I have even less need for a new perfume - I have several full size bottles, and a TON of minis/samples. I've been trying to work through some of the samples, but even those seem to last such a long time, and I've been getting a bit frustrated with the slow progress. So I added another 100ml bottle to the mix, real smart huh? I just really fancied something entirely new to me for the summer, and tested a bunch of summer editions. My favourite was CK Eternity Summer, so I picked it up (also in the sale, at least). 

  Two products isn't a disaster in the overall scheme of things, but I'm a little disappointed in myself for being so weak. 

  My other purchase of the weekend was more positive - I picked up this pretty scarf: http://uk.accessorize.com/view/product/uk_catalog/acc_8.56/7871404100
  I've been wearing the same (much more neutral) scarf for around 18 months, so it was definitely time for a change.


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 27, 2015)

I have been reading this thread for a while and i have found it very helpful so i just wanted to thank everyone because its not easy to give up habits that you dont see are leading you the wrong way. I have been unemployed for quite some time and it was a real eyeopener on my make up spending. I have been writing down my spending for years but i was making enough money to not realize i was being wasteful.now i have enough makeup for three lifetimes and i am embarrassed to write about numbers. I am still buying makeup but not like i use to. I would like to share my current struggle .... the dior tie dye blushes :eyelove: i had set my eyes on them for a month now finally i went to swatch them. Corals suit me better but the pink is the one i wanted. I left because the price is 57 euros, not in my pocket atm. I kept looking at my hand at both of them thinking 57 for 10gr is too much product , i would be using it for ten years and still i wouldnt finish it. I asked myself  a) do i have a pink blush? Yes  b) do i have one that suits my skintone? Yes c)do i need another blush ? No d)is it that special? i guess that mixing the different colours will give a different shade more pink / rosy etc but pink is pink no one will notice the slight difference other than me and once its used enough the colours will overlap and it will look messy so its not any better than me mixing my other blushers to get the same result. So i am happy to say i have decided to skip i am making rational and wellthought purchases so i am proud of myself for making the realization of being a makeup addict but not a consumer-slave. I hope i remain this way even when my economic  status improves. Again i would like to thank everyone here because you have all been such an inspiration to stay strong and not to be discouraged or overwhelmed by this. Rant over :bouquet::bouquet::bouquet:


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 27, 2015)

CoralBlast said:


> So i am happy to say i have decided to skip i am making rational and wellthought purchases so i am proud of myself for making the realization of being a makeup addict but not a consumer-slave. I hope i remain this way even when my economic status improves. Again i would like to thank everyone here because you have all been such an inspiration to stay strong and not to be discouraged or overwhelmed by this. Rant over








yay for skipping that blush! And thanks for contributing the thoughts that made you skip, that a),b),c),d) type of system seems really helpful to me! I really MUST ask myself the same questions when I'm about to purchase a new makeup item. Of course, every new item seems to be great and exciting at first, but after some time, I often think it wasn't really necessary and neither THAT great. Although I've radically cut down the number of items I purchase per month, this really makes me recognize I could even do better. I'm doing pretty well with nail polishes (none purchased since September!!!) and even eyeshadows, but my weakness are lipsticks and blushes...how silly because they're either prone to expiring (lipsticks) or I've already got plenty and I'll NEVER EVER finish them (blushes). MUST.KEEP.THIS.IN.MIND!!!


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 27, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> Congrats on the baby! But I have a selfish request too, lol! How's the Caudalie Enzyme Mask working?


So It tried the Caudalie Glycolic Peel mask yesterday. It is a cream based mask (not clay) no tingling feeling, it doesn't dry the skin either after 10min on my face, once I removed it, the skin was more "tight" and glowing. this morning my skin looked more "even" (I no longer have that pregnancy acne but I have a lot of red marks on my skin so i'm really looking for product that will even out my skin without irritating it, I have sensitive skin so I always need to be careful with products with good amount of acid who is not burning my skin, which happened once and it wasn't pretty) .
  So overall good experience, I  will need to used this for a month and more to really see if this is working. but I think for sensitive skin it is a good buy.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 27, 2015)

jennyap said:


> I'm always so impressed by your FOTDs, particularly how many products you manage to use! I so rarely seem to have the time or energy to do a full face these days.
> 
> This is mine, and this is a pretty product heavy day for me :
> 
> ...


Have you tried mixing your perfume to remove the need to buy a new perfume? I'm really into perfume and for a while I was really lemming Tom Ford Tobacco-Vanille (at 235$ for 50ml) i didn't have the money to buy it, so once home I looked at my perfume collection and I have Serge Lutens Chergui (main notes are Honey and Tobacco) and Bois Vanille (sandalwood and Vanilla) so I decide to spray both on me, and no it doesn't smell the same as Tobacco-Vanille, but It curved my desire to purchase TF perfume. Did the same for Mona Di Orio les nombres d'Or Vanille 250$ for 100ml (main note are sandalwood, vanilla and leather but I do smell Frankincense too.) So I spray again Bois Vanille from Serge Lutens and Annick Goutal Myrrhe Ardente to recreate that dry vanilla smell.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 28, 2015)

i need dissuading from tom fords new summer collection!
  i adore how the model daphne groenveld looks in the promo pics, but im thinking can i use what i already have to make a similar look?
  i must have a shimmery peach eye colour
  i have cream and powder bronzers that will suffice
  the pink sand cream blush cheeks i can maybe recreate with my illamasqua liquid illuminator in fondle (a pink with gold shimmer too)
  the lips are more up for interpretation for what shade exactly she has on but im sure i can find somthing shimmery and sheer thats similar
  and the tom ford body oil im sure is lovely - but i rarely expose ANY skin and with my ezcema flaring up i think it'd be the last thing my skin needs, plus i doubt i'd be able to use it up before it went bad as i find my tolerance level for changes to product is very low nowadays.
  how am i doing with these thoughts?


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 28, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> i need dissuading from tom fords new summer collection!
> i adore how the model daphne groenveld looks in the promo pics, but im thinking can i use what i already have to make a similar look?
> i must have a shimmery peach eye colour
> i have cream and powder bronzers that will suffice
> ...


Really good!!!  but you forget one other thing the price tag $$$$ LOL


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 28, 2015)

The price tag is a good idea to put you off!  Its pay day for me and this morning I fillef my space nk basket and put the beauty box in there added in Chantecaille just skin and nars tm and then, closed my brower and behaved my self!  The beauty box has since sold out, and I discovered that the oribe oil is available in a trael size for less than the price fo the box, so I can buy it seperately when my current oil runs out.  I have been virtual shopping in my lunch hour but not pulled the trigger yet, I seem to be displaying some will power for a change!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 28, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> I have been virtual shopping in my lunch hour but not pulled the trigger yet, I seem to be displaying some will power for a change!


  do you find payday is bad for big spending?
  i know i get like that sometimes.

  today ive bought a paris hilton anniversary edition perfume and you get a pass to meet her at liverpool superdrug too
  (added bonus that i did actually use to love using that perfume when i was younger!)
  and i bought a cool hoodie for yoga/the gym that was on sale 

  i do want to place a kora organics order but ive told myself i need to wait until may to do it as i want to stop the 'buy everything at once' madness.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 28, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 



 
do you find payday is bad for big spending?
i know i get like that sometimes.
 
today ive bought a paris hilton anniversary edition perfume and you get a pass to meet her at liverpool superdrug too
(added bonus that i did actually use to love using that perfume when i was younger!)
and i bought a cool hoodie for yoga/the gym that was on sale 
 
i do want to place a kora organics order but ive told myself i need to wait until may to do it as i want to stop the 'buy everything at once' madness.



  I do find that I tend to pay day splurge then spend the last 2 weeks of the month with no money, so trying to budget better and avoid large pay day splurges.   This month I want to pay for some work on my car so also trying to avoid unecessary expenditure on make up and skincare, I have enough of both so trying to only buy one treat using my debenhams beauty card points. I need some summar work shoes and I am treating myself to a couple of days out with my camera this month instead so trying to keep reminding myself of that!  I have also decided to take my spending money for the out of the bank in cash and split in 4 and try and use that as my weekly allowance rather than just using my debit card and forgetting what I already spent!  Any other suggestions welcome!


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 28, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> do you find payday is bad for big spending?
> i know i get like that sometimes.
> 
> today ive bought a paris hilton anniversary edition perfume and you get a pass to meet her at liverpool superdrug too
> ...


Something that is working for me is I that the only money I have in my checking- spending account is money to spend.  e.i. I ask my job to send a certain amount on a different account where all my monthly payment are taking from (car, housing, electricity, saving, etc), on my paycheck I have money going directly to my pension plan, ERSP and some investment so what land on my checking account is  for extras. That way I know the necessities are taking care of.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 1, 2015)

It's oh so quiet...

  Here's my April Round up!

*Mac Lightful C Tinted Cream SPF 30* - i just have one tinted moisturiser that's coming to an end and doesn't contain spf, so this was a good advance purchase to start using on days when i need the sun protection.
*Riri loves Mac Hibiscus Kiss Blush* - i tracked this down, when i got it i realised i skipped for a reason as it's way too dark for me, so i ended up giving it to my best friend.  Luckily i got it for a low price so it wasn't that much of a disaster, but it's reminded me taht ive ive skipped or missed something to just let it go.
*Illamasqua Silhouette Gel Stick* - impluse buy, i was intrIgued!
*Aesop Deodorant* - ive counted this as a beauty buy rather than a healthcare one especially as it's a higher priced deodorant than most.  I was using Lush Aromaco solid deodorant but it was becoming too drying for me so that was to replace that and so far i love it 
*Lipstick Queen Queen Bee Lip Treatment* - i'd been lusting after this for a few months and decided that as there was a discount on at space nk (spend over £40 get £10 off) that i could go for it.  I got the Aesop Deodorant for £23, the lip treatment was £20, so with £10 off ive taken that as me getting it for £10.
*Dolce and Gabbana Dolce EDP 30ml* - i recieved a sample of this with a debenhams order and was so taken with it i maanged to snag a BNIB bottle off ebay for a low price 
*Liz Earle Fine/Oily Hair Conditioner* - my hair was ratty and unhappy and im pleased with the results at this price point.
*Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette* - seeing my fave ig girl use this, i followed hype and figured it'd be a good 'natural look' type of product i'd get a lot of use out of.  When i recieved it in the post i thought the palette looked kind of plasticy and i was shocked at how little product was in there.  For the high price i wasn't impressed at all, i felt like i should look at it and be like 'yes i love it!' but i didnt, so ive sent it back
*Royal Apothic Whiskey Balm* - i will be needing anotehr lip balm soon, but tbh the main reason I added this to my order so i could get free shipping :/ that went back too.
*Estee Lauder Little Black Primer* - i've wanted this since i first heard about it! i could wait no more, as i was in need of a mascara that wouldn't slide everywhere now ive started going to the gym.
*Estee Lauder Pure Colour Envy Sculpting Lipstick Instatiable Ivory* - everytime ive been to a lauder counter or wanted to buy it online this has been sold out.  i was swayed by the GWP over a certain spend, but i figured i'd spend more than i needed to and get the items that i really want, this like this lipstick that have been on my wishlist for ages, rather than say getting an eyeliner or something to push me over the threshold spend.
*17 Clear Definition Mascara* - this is an advance replacement for my elf brow gel.  most of the time this drugstore brands mascaras have been opened or sold out so i got this whilst it was in stock and sealed!
*17 Eye Kohl Mocha* - i want a true dark brown eye pencil but most smudge on me.  this was on offer so only ended up costing me £1.44 so figured it was worth a go as i've wasted a lot of money on smudgey eyeliners and that in the past.
*The Body Shop Vitamin E Face Mist* - i had a bit of a crazy moment over my body shop order, where once again i was trawling a webite looking for things to add to my order to meet free delivery/discount code thresholds -  i ended up so done with it that i was saying no i wont buy anything! patience paid off, as a few days later they announced 40% off with free delivery over £5 so i got this and some cotton wool pads 
*Paris Hilton Anniversary Perfume 100ml *- would i have bought this if it wasn't necessary to get a pass to meet her in liverpool? no. but the bottle is fun and i used to love the perfume when i was younger so im looking forward to recieving it and seeing Paris 

  So things i'm taking from the month that's been:


Don't panic that youre running low on a certain product or category - chances are it will take longer than you think to use it up, plus you'll probably have something you can use instead. 	
I AM DONE with spending thresholds for free delivery/discounts/GWP - in most cases it makes me buy more than i need. 	
I need to stick to my wishlist - if a new discovery pops up, ill stick it on my wishlist and think about it to avoid impulse purchases. 	
No more lemmings - just because my fave ig/youtubers use it doesn't mean it's going to work for me. 	
If you skipped something initially - HOLD STRONG! 
 
  My focus for May is 'Minimal May'!


----------



## VAL4M (May 1, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> It's oh so quiet...
> 
> Here's my April Round up!
> 
> ...


Oh I love that Minimal May


----------



## Buffy89 (May 2, 2015)

Hey there! So I guess it's time to do my recap for April. These are the things I purchased:
  - Mac Shade Fluidline (I already got a lot of use of it and really like it. It could be a little smoother in texture, but the color is great for my complexion)
  - Mac Call the Hairdresser lipstick (I won't lie, this was a really frivolous purchase. Still need to wear it more often, actually it's a good summertime lipstick)
  - Mac Hipness blush (was able to order it in the middle of April due to a glitch, the real launch date for the collection is today. It looks great on me and I even got compliments. But of course, adding another blush to the ~25 ones I already got is questionable)
  - Mac Captive lipstick (B2M; great colorthat suits me well, I've already worn it several times, a good pick)
  - Diesel Loverdose Red Kiss Fragrance (I love Diesel's Loverdose fragrances and when I discovered this new one, which is limited edition, on sale, I couldn't resist. Got it for 30 instead of 40 Euros, plus I used a coupon so I eventually got a bottle of Batiste Dry Shampoo for free in the same order)

  So all in all, I did not got crazy, but of course, there are some things I could have skipped. CTH is a color that's not really in my comfort zone (although it's not super bright, I'm unsure about corals for me in general), so I think for the future, I'll just stick to my "uniform" when it comes to makeup (and clothes as well). We are always told to leave our comfort zones, to try something new and to change (intended as a part of personal development), but what's the use in stepping out of my makeup comfort zone when I'm not really convinced? Those "different" products might rather just sit in my drawer. Why not only buy  products I simply love because they are typical for me? I guess this means I've kinda found myself/found out what I really like, so I needn't experiment any more.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 2, 2015)

Things I purchased in April: full sizes of the mineral makeup samples I've been using (3 items - primer, concealer, finishing powder) and the Bite lipgloss set. Plus a few brushes. No other makeup purchases this year besides mascara. Really happy with that. I have spent more on clothing and accessories the past couple of months than I'd like. I'm going to focus on that this month. I am going on a trip soon and I plan to do some shopping, but I'm making a list ahead of time so I stay focused. I need some basics like a new pair of black pumps and some new bras.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2015)

Updated my list on page 1 of the thread. Feels very good to be more careful when shopping and have only things I really like and to have the "extra" money as well.
  Still haven't thrown out my MAC glosses, though lol


----------



## Buffy89 (May 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Still haven't thrown out my MAC glosses, though lol


 you're not alone lol. They are the soft spot in my stash. I prefer lipsticks and some glosses I own are colors that aren't really great for a gloss formula, e.g. brights which I prefer in a Satin or Matte finish. I do like the glosses from the new Mac collection, but then I remember I probably won't use them. Plus, my hair gets caught on my lips all the time, and that's so annoying, lol.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> you're not alone lol. They are the soft spot in my stash. I prefer lipsticks and some glosses I own are colors that aren't really great for a gloss formula, e.g. brights which I prefer in a Satin or Matte finish. I do like the glosses from the new Mac collection, but then I remember I probably won't use them. *Plus, my hair gets caught on my lips all the time, and that's so annoying*, lol.


  YES lol


----------



## shellygrrl (May 3, 2015)

No makeup bought in April. Very likely none will be bought this month, either.  FOTD: * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * Nars Sheer Glow - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 and Y1 (latter also used as an eyeshadow base) * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * Maybelline Brow Drama Brow Mascara - Transparent * Nars SPESB * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny * MAC Eyeshadows - Copperplate (crease), Shale (lid base), Indian Ink (mixed with Shale, lashlines) * Urban Decay Smoked Palette - Mushroom (patted on lid with finger) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Pink Cult * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## raych1984 (May 4, 2015)

Yay! Count me in for a low buy for 2015!


----------



## Alysse011 (May 5, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> So good! I really love this. Beauty is not makeup to me anymore, it's confidence and joy and self-expression. At least, that's the attitude I want to nurture in myself. I also want to focus on letting go of the preoccupation with cosmetics in general. At first it was the obsession about finding the "perfect" everything which resulted in excess - but then it turned into an obsession about reigning in the first obsession. I just want to experience the effortless maintenance stage.


  This is exactly me! I wasn't very into makeup, became utterly obsessive about the perfect everything, and then it was just out of control. I'm also looking for that happy middle ground. I do think I'm getting better as I focus on other things (fitness, career, etc). I kind of went off the deep end earlier this year but have since gotten a grip. Life events in general, be they happy or sad, have triggered me (be it to console myself or celebrate with purchases).   At this point I do think I have found my favorite products. I also think that all of my favorites are good enough that I shouldn't keep experimenting with other stuff when I probably won't like it as much and it probably won't be a significant difference anyway from what I currently use. Anyway, what you said really resonated!!


----------



## Alysse011 (May 5, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> Something that is working for me is I that the only money I have in my checking- spending account is money to spend.  e.i. I ask my job to send a certain amount on a different account where all my monthly payment are taking from (car, housing, electricity, saving, etc), on my paycheck I have money going directly to my pension plan, ERSP and some investment so what land on my checking account is  for extras. That way I know the necessities are taking care of.


  Everyone has some really great budgeting ideas and tips! I just started a new job (YAY!) and am going to take some of the suggestions given when I set up my budget/direct deposit/etc.   @kerry-jane - I love that focus! I have actually already spent my May allotment on the dermatologist and some prescriptions from her. This was my first time to go to a dermatologist and, as silly as it may sound, I was shocked at all the different treatments and potions available!   @shelly - good job on not buying any makeup! Was it difficult for you this past month? I also plan to buy no makeup items this month.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 5, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> @shelly - good job on not buying any makeup! Was it difficult for you this past month?


  Nope! Actually, April wasn't a planned "no-buy" month for me; it just happened to turn out that way. May is a planned one, though. But even when it's planned I tend to stick to it.  I still wishlist items here and there that I may be interested in, but I also remove things, too, when I lose said interest or decide that it won't work for me.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 6, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> This is exactly me! I wasn't very into makeup, became utterly obsessive about the perfect everything, and then it was just out of control. I'm also looking for that happy middle ground. I do think I'm getting better as I focus on other things (fitness, career, etc). I kind of went off the deep end earlier this year but have since gotten a grip. Life events in general, be they happy or sad, have triggered me (be it to console myself or celebrate with purchases).   At this point I do think I have found my favorite products. I also think that all of my favorites are good enough that I shouldn't keep experimenting with other stuff when I probably won't like it as much and it probably won't be a significant difference anyway from what I currently use. Anyway, what you said really resonated!!


  It's interesting how we go through cycles like that. I've been feeling disappointed in myself about the clothing shopping I've been doing but I realized that most of it is due to the fact that I'm transitioning from student life to professional life and most of my wardrobe was either too casual or too small. I've been fairly limiting with my purchases and have only brought things in that I know will work with the majority of my wardrobe and will be worn often. Sometimes I need to give myself a break, I can be too much of a perfectionist. Also, my makeup shopping habits have been completely overhauled.. like spending a tenth of what I had last year by this point. And I agree with finding and repurchasing favorite products - that made a huge difference for me.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 6, 2015)

Unfortunately, I did crack and bought two cheapy Essence lipsticks at Shoppers yesterday while buying my toiletries, but I have hit pan on my second setting powder, and am getting a lot of use out of my KVD Shade & Light palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Cetaphil Daily Lotion & Lancome Le Base Pro in t-zone as a primer
  Armani Master Corrector No. 1 under eyes
  Maybelline Fit Me Dewy & Smooth 
  Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage on spots 
  Rimmel Mineral Bronze #021 Sun Light all over 
  KVD Shadowplay to bronze a bit more, Subconscious to contour cheeks, & Lucid to set concealer
  ELF Studio blush in Tickled Pink
  Essence I<3Stage eye base
  UD WOS for brow highlight/base, UD Naked to blend out the pink shades
  Wet n Wild Poster Child - bright, coral pink Eyelid shadw in socket line 
  NYX pigment in Sunshine on lid
  Neutrogena Shine Control & Hourglass Diffused Light powders to set
  INGLOT #77 Gel liner winged 
NARS RCC in Chantilly under eyes 
  Armani Eyes to Kill mascara 
  Benefit Brow-Zings! in Light 
  YSL Rouge Volupte Candy, #12


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 6, 2015)

I think the time has come for me to ease on into this thread. Le sigh...

  I kind of went ballistic with makeup purchases from March until now. I went from BI to VIBR between March and May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  I think I was compensating for very very minimal purchases for the last 2-3 years (grad school). So it's time to really start my very very low-buy. I don't know where to start with goals. I know there are still two Becca Bech Tint Shimmer Souffle's that I want and if DermStore has another flash sale I might get them, but I'd feel better about myself if I just cut the spending off as of today with no makeup spending for the rest of May or June.

  Ideally I want to be on a super low-buy until November for the Sephora Friends & Family Sale (but I also have a wish list of non-Sephora items) where I'll allow myself to binge and between now and then I'll only repurchase staples or pick up a LE item from one of my favorite brands should one be released. But I'm afraid to be that restrictive. I want it to feel like moderation not punishment. And I might treat myself to something for my birthday in August. Le sigh...


----------



## Audrey C (May 7, 2015)

I bought four MAC Huggables today as planned. I bought six last year and burned through them; I've already finished four. As I'm aging, I've found that I prefer creamier semi-sheer lipsticks over mattes or satins since they're more flattering. That should see me through to the Sephora sale when I will likely repurchase a couple of the NARS Semi-sheer lipsticks. I easily finish 6-8 lipsticks in a year, so these four are just normal replacements for ones I've finished.


----------



## ellemarie (May 7, 2015)

I'm returning a bunch of D&G stuff to Nordstrom. The foundation and concealer didn't wow me, and the nail polish I thought I needed hasn't been touched in the months I've had it. Love their return policy, but will be much pickier in the future because I don't want to abuse it. It'll feel good to get these things off my counter since I don't use them.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 7, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> I'm returning a bunch of D&G stuff to Nordstrom. The foundation and concealer didn't wow me, and the nail polish I thought I needed hasn't been touched in the months I've had it. Love their return policy, but will be much pickier in the future because I don't want to abuse it. It'll feel good to get these things off my counter since I don't use them.


  I wish I could return disappointing products here in the UK! D&G makeup is made by proctor and gamble, who do Max Factor, so if ever a D&G product takes your fancy again, chances are that Max Factor or another sister company will have a similar product or colour


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 7, 2015)

Today I did not purchase any makeup, and considering my spending habits in these last few months that is a MAJOR success. So I'm just taking it one day at a time and patting myself on the back.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Today I did not purchase any makeup, and considering my spending habits in these last few months that is a MAJOR success. So I'm just taking it one day at a time and patting myself on the back.


  yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you'll reach your goals step by step! It can sometimes be tough, but always remember you're doing it for yourself! And it's getting easier the longer you're trying.


  Now it's confessions time for me, I've done some makeup shopping...as I've already reported in the Mac W&D thread, I purchased the Ash Blonde brow fluidline, plus a backup. I'm usually not into backups, especially not for lipsticks and other color cosmetics, because seriously, who needs a backup of a lipstick when there are sooo many other nice colors available and it takes ages to finish a lipstick anyway? But this shade is just perfect for me, just like nothing I've tried before. It matches my natural brow color so well, while other products are too dark or too orange, and this is finally ashier. Plus, there are many brands, like Anastasia, that aren't available here, so finding a good product is even harder. In a nutshell, that's why I bought 2 of them. I use a brow product each time I'm wearing makeup (around 5 days a week at the moment), so it'll get quite a lot of use. To me, this backup is not about "OMGit'sprettyIneedtwoofthem", but about finding something that matches my coloring, so it's ok.

  Then, I purchased Siahi fluidline, which had been officially released here at the end of March, but my counter did not get it until now. And I also purchased French Twist lipstick, which I could not get out of my head but I skipped it in the past two months because of my beauty budget. With my new budget, I eventually got these items, but I don't really plan to purchase more fun items this month. I've got my eye on one RCS lipstick, though, but I'll wait and see how much money I'll spend on frivolous things in May. There'll be the annual city festival in my town for almost two weeks, so I'm sure we'll go for some drinks, and, even worse, there's food trucks everywhere, so most of my money will be invested in snacks, I guess.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 8, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you! I am feeling like I might allow myself a very tiny haul once I complete this last assignment for the semester. It's a pretty big feat but then all of the other makeup I've purchased has been a preemptive celebratory treat and also a motivator so that feels like cheating.


----------



## Audrey C (May 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Thank you! I am feeling like I might allow myself a very tiny haul once I complete this last assignment for the semester. It's a pretty big feat but then *all of the other makeup I've purchased has been a preemptive celebratory treat and also a motivator so that feels like cheating.  *


If you've gorged in the last few months, you could consider putting some of the items away and letting yourself have them as a reward when you accomplish something you'd like to recognize. You don't have to buy something else to reward yourself with now and you can enjoy getting to know some of your new items over time.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 8, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> If you've gorged in the last few months, you could consider putting some of the items away and letting yourself have them as a reward when you accomplish something you'd like to recognize. *You don't have to buy something else to reward yourself with* now and you can enjoy getting to know some of your new items over time.


  Agreed! Or maybe you could think of a different type of reward, like going to a certain restaurant you've always wanted to try, get an appointment at a great hairdresser's salon (worth sooo much more than just another couple of lipsticks), or a trip to the beach/mountains/theme park, whatever you like. Use your money for experiences and memories, not for items. Again, this seems to be tough for somebody who's just started their low-buy, but as everything, it's getting easier with time.

  Speaking about myself, I did not really get to know all the items I purchased during my splurging time. I used to throw them into my drawers and got new ones right away. Even six months after starting my low buy, I always (re)discover items in my stash that aren't really used. And all in all, buying even more items won't feel better than rediscovering what you already own and enjoying them. Give them the attention they deserve! Now, I either think "oh, that's really nice, why didn't I use this at all?" or "I should have skipped this. Why did I purchase even another similar one?". So I guess one should take their time to think/try before purchasing more.


  This week, I wasn't able to use lip products at all due to some nasty cold sore on my lips (I didn't want to mess up the sores and wanted to keep my products "safe"), and I've noticed that it's not that bad to avoid lipstick, which means it won't be too bad if I have a kit of 10 lipsticks instead of 50. A certain new lipstick won't change my overall appearance, nor will it make me more attractive or give me more self esteem. I wore my huge white dab of bright white, toothpaste-y salve (and I mean HUGE, it really caught people's attention and I got some puzzled looks, lol) with pride, and self-acceptance made me feel beautiful although there seemingly was a "flaw" in my face. This story is a bit weird, but I hope one can get the idea behind it: My lipstick (or rather my army of lipsticks) doesn't define who I am.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 8, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Agreed! Or maybe you could think of a different type of reward, like going to a certain restaurant you've always wanted to try, get an appointment at a great hairdresser's salon (worth sooo much more than just another couple of lipsticks), or a trip to the beach/mountains/theme park, whatever you like. Use your money for experiences and memories, not for items. Again, this seems to be tough for somebody who's just started their low-buy, but as everything, it's getting easier with time.  Speaking about myself, I did not really get to know all the items I purchased during my splurging time. I used to throw them into my drawers and got new ones right away. Even six months after starting my low buy, I always (re)discover items in my stash that aren't really used. And all in all, buying even more items won't feel better than rediscovering what you already own and enjoying them. Give them the attention they deserve! Now, I either think "oh, that's really nice, why didn't I use this at all?" or "I should have skipped this. Why did I purchase even another similar one?". So I guess one should take their time to think/try before purchasing more.   This week, I wasn't able to use lip products at all due to some nasty cold sore on my lips (I didn't want to mess up the sores and wanted to keep my products "safe"), and I've noticed that it's not that bad to avoid lipstick, which means it won't be too bad if I have a kit of 10 lipsticks instead of 50. A certain new lipstick won't change my overall appearance, nor will it make me more attractive or give me more self esteem. I wore my huge white dab of bright white, toothpaste-y salve (and I mean HUGE, it really caught people's attention and I got some puzzled looks, lol) with pride, and self-acceptance made me feel beautiful although there seemingly was a "flaw" in my face. This story is a bit weird, but I hope one can get the idea behind it: My lipstick (or rather my army of lipsticks) doesn't define who I am.


  I love that - you are still you without a lip colour or any other make up!  It reminds me of when I was about 21 and up until then I guess I'd got into quite the full faced makeup routine and I didn't feel 'myself' unless I had my black winged eyeliner and I had to get it just even or I'd get frustrated (not a great way to start your day getting pissed at yourself for having things just so is it?)   Well I'd had a really bad reaction to some antibiotics that I'd been put on as a precaution, turns out I didn't even need them and they made me super ill. I'd gone down to London for a weekend trip to see the comedian Demitri Martin. Well let me tell you, putting makeup on my face when I was on the train down took me forever because my skin was so painful, half way through the day sightseeing I had to take my eye makeup off and just have my shades on because my eyes wouldn't stop watering. At the hotel before we were going out to see the show, I took my makeup off to reapply freshly - my skin was grey and purple with massive bumps! No matter what I did to try and cover it I just looked weird. I had a massive cry, I felt like crap and didn't want to go out but I knew I couldn't let my boyfriend down as I'd had this trip planned for so long. So I gulped down my pride and went out into the big capital with a bare face, grey skin, lumps and streaming eyes and all!  It wasn't nice but from then on I figured that going out with no makeup on could never be that bad, I was still me, I could still walk and talk you know so I shouldn't feel so embarrassed about how I naturally look. I've stopped needing to wear my makeup a certain way since then and I suppose that's how I came to settle on 'the natural look' as after then I spent so many days out and about makeup free I actually learned to not care one way or the other!  Rambly story but hopefully all my low buy girlies get the confidence message


----------



## veronikawithak (May 8, 2015)

Enjoying all of the self-love ladies!  I'm coming to a lot of the same conclusions these days. I haven't been wearing much makeup, just a bit of lipstick, mascara, and maybe some mineral face makeup and eyeshadow for special events.

  I'm actually down to one open lipstick now! I've used up or B2M the rest, and now I just have a few still in their boxes. I haven't opened any of them yet because I wanted to explore the feeling of not having to choose a lipstick - spoiler: I loved it! I thought 10 was more my ideal number of lipsticks but at this point I think 5 would be even better.

  I still need to focus on developing more constructive hobbies. I've been feeling kind of adrift since school ended. I'm still busy - just with job searching and moving. Hopefully during the summer I can do some self-development!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 8, 2015)

Small confession. I got some products today but I also returned some stuff so in the end I really only got two long-wear blushes so that I have a few other shades to choose from this summer. I've got a little collection of summer-proof items that I'm going to use the hell out of this summer.  

  I'm talking significant dips and hitting pans! I'm super excited about the prospect of getting major use out of a group of products rather than having a whole lot of cosmetics collecting dust. It's like being in high school again when all of your makeup fit in one box/Caboodle and everything had a dip or pan showing because you used the same things all of the time. It's totally in the spirit of low-buy/shop your collection. I even killed my lemming for the Becca Beach Tint Shimmer Souffles.

  I don't feel the need to add to my little summertime collection so I'm feeling really confident and secure about being on a no-buy now. I'm pumped!


----------



## CoralBlast (May 9, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I love that - you are still you without a lip colour or any other make up!  It reminds me of when I was about 21 and up until then I guess I'd got into quite the full faced makeup routine and I didn't feel 'myself' unless I had my black winged eyeliner and I had to get it just even or I'd get frustrated (not a great way to start your day getting pissed at yourself for having things just so is it?)   Well I'd had a really bad reaction to some antibiotics that I'd been put on as a precaution, turns out I didn't even need them and they made me super ill. I'd gone down to London for a weekend trip to see the comedian Demitri Martin. Well let me tell you, putting makeup on my face when I was on the train down took me forever because my skin was so painful, half way through the day sightseeing I had to take my eye makeup off and just have my shades on because my eyes wouldn't stop watering. At the hotel before we were going out to see the show, I took my makeup off to reapply freshly - my skin was grey and purple with massive bumps! No matter what I did to try and cover it I just looked weird. I had a massive cry, I felt like crap and didn't want to go out but I knew I couldn't let my boyfriend down as I'd had this trip planned for so long. So I gulped down my pride and went out into the big capital with a bare face, grey skin, lumps and streaming eyes and all!  It wasn't nice but from then on I figured that going out with no makeup on could never be that bad, I was still me, I could still walk and talk you know so I shouldn't feel so embarrassed about how I naturally look. I've stopped needing to wear my makeup a certain way since then and I suppose that's how I came to settle on 'the natural look' as after then I spent so many days out and about makeup free I actually learned to not care one way or the other!  Rambly story but hopefully all my low buy girlies get the confidence message


 Congrats for going out barefaced and feeling ok about it. We are putting ourselves down for looking like a normal person because we are bombarded by images of flawless faces on magazines and tv. I used to use full coverage foundation and today i am wondering why because my skin was great i didnt need it so what was i trying to hide? Confidence is the most important thing in a character so embrace it be happy with being you.  I have broken out in red itchy bumps the past ten days and finally figured out its the sunscreen, a certain chemical in sunscreen not all suscreen. hate to say it, that means i have to get rid of three bottles of sunscreen and buy a new one.i hope i behave and not buy too much.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 9, 2015)

CoralBlast said:


> I have broken out in red itchy bumps the past ten days and finally figured out its the sunscreen, a certain chemical in sunscreen not all suscreen. hate to say it, that means i have to get rid of three bottles of sunscreen and buy a new one.i hope i behave and not buy too much.


 oh, I hope your skin will get better soon. Personally, I'd pick up only one bottle first, so I could try if there's an allergic reaction again. The more you buy, the more you might have to toss/get refunded.  And re: the self-appreciation topic: yay everyone!!! I've already faced that I used to buy makeup to handle negative feelings, but now I really know these weren't all caused by outer triggers, like stress or other people, but I also evoked a lot of negative feelings myself, struggling with myself and my self-image. Nowadays, I appreciate myself so much more and I don't stress out because of things body/beauty related, e.g. blemishes or scars, or weight. It feels so refreshing.


----------



## VAL4M (May 9, 2015)

CoralBlast said:


> I have broken out in red itchy bumps the past ten days and finally figured out its the sunscreen, a certain chemical in sunscreen not all suscreen. hate to say it, that means i have to get rid of three bottles of sunscreen and buy a new one.i hope i behave and not buy too much.


Sunscreen are the worst for reactive skin .... I know Caroline Hirons test drive some and offer some insight if they are good for sensitive skin and acne prone skin, you might want to do a little research before buying a new one.
  As for myself i'm debating if I really want MAC Freshen up highlighter. It is the only item I want from the upcoming collection. I have no time to stress and stalk that stupid site! 
  I realized that the last MAC items i purchased was last year for the novel romance collection and do not feel a missed anything .... will see next week if I just decide I do not need another gold-peach blush-highlighter.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I think the time has come for me to ease on into this thread. Le sigh...
> 
> I kind of went ballistic with makeup purchases from March until now. I went from BI to VIBR between March and May
> 
> ...


You're not alone in going wild after a few years of an extreme budget. I did the same thing.  I think it's probably very common, when you feel like you've been deprived of indulging yourself/buying personal things for several years.  I got VIBR that year, too!  I suspect that you'll naturally swing back to a middle ground of not spending too much but not depriving yourself.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 9, 2015)

I haven't written in here for awhile, so I wanted to check in before the big Wash n Dry collection next week.  I've been doing pretty well lately. I went through my glosses and lippies and bagged up all of my old stuff and B2M'ed it. So I ended up with a couple of new lippies for no money, and reduced my stash.  From MAC is Beauty I only bought some fluid lines.  And I got those because I realized that they are easier for me to apply than eye pencils now.  Sadly aging is changing the skin on my eyes and pencils tend to apply unevenly so I always have to smudge them. But that was all that I bought from that collection.
  My only slip up recently was going in Sephora on a whim just to see what was new. I normally just order online from them. Shortly after I went in a sales associate asked if I'd seen the new UD blushes and I was sucked in.  I loved the packaging! AND they had a purple blush, purple anything is my weakness.  So I ended up buying a blush and a lipgloss (which I didn't need because I have plenty). It was totally unplanned and as it turned out, I didn't have enough money for it in my bank account, so it caused me to bounce 2 things.  I ended up with 100.00 in charges for a shortage of 10.00.  That really sucked.  So to cover all of the fees I had to return what I'd bought at Sephora AND something else.  That was certainly a way to learn not to impulse buy!  
  In May I do want to buy something from Wash N Dry but I haven't narrowed down my list yet. I'd like to keep it to 1 lippie and 1 bronzer or blush. I have too many other expenditures in May, unfortunately. I need to get some things fixed on my car, and replenish some of my skin care staples. Skin care isn't as much fun to buy as make up and clothes, but at my age it's becoming the most important thing.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (May 10, 2015)

I haven't been doing too bad since most of my money has been going to clothes since I lost weight. I purchased Blitzed from Melt and two tubes of Hollywood Cerise. I think I might skip Wash and Dry. The packaging is cute but nothing is screaming at me. My focus is mainly on the new matte collection and the re release of Heaux. I bought a heat protector three days ago and some  Burt's Bees scrub about two weeks ago. Almost bought super sized versions of Monoi Shampoo and Conditioner but couldn't commit to the purchase because I have a wedding to go to in July and still need things for it. Either way, this is my update.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 10, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I haven't been doing too bad since most of my money has been going to clothes since I lost weight. I purchased Blitzed from Melt and two tubes of Hollywood Cerise. I think I might skip Wash and Dry. The packaging is cute but nothing is screaming at me. My focus is mainly on the new matte collection and the re release of Heaux. I bought a heat protector three days ago and some  Burt's Bees scrub about two weeks ago. Almost bought super sized versions of Monoi Shampoo and Conditioner but couldn't commit to the purchase because I have a wedding to go to in July and still need things for it. Either way, this is my update.


  Congrats on loosing weight.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (May 10, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Congrats on loosing weight.


  Thank you, Vandie! I literally have no clothes to wear so I have to redo my whole closet with clothes. Every time I buy something, I immediately wear it. I have a lot of stuff to donate.


----------



## VAL4M (May 10, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Thank you, Vandie! I literally have no clothes to wear so I have to redo my whole closet with clothes. Every time I buy something, I immediately wear it. I have a lot of stuff to donate.


Why don't you do an exchange clothing party? you invite a bunch of your friends (6 to 12 max no men aloud), all bring clothing they are no longer wearing. Me and my friends are having those 4 to 6 time a year and it is great to have new clothing for cheap and it is a great excuse to meet for a couple of hours and drink some wine! If you want more info let me know.


----------



## CoralBlast (May 10, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> oh, I hope your skin will get better soon. Personally, I'd pick up only one bottle first, so I could try if there's an allergic reaction again. The more you buy, the more you might have to toss/get refunded.  And re: the self-appreciation topic: yay everyone!!! I've already faced that I used to buy makeup to handle negative feelings, but now I really know these weren't all caused by outer triggers, like stress or other people, but I also evoked a lot of negative feelings myself, struggling with myself and my self-image. Nowadays, I appreciate myself so much more and I don't stress out because of things body/beauty related, e.g. blemishes or scars, or weight. It feels so refreshing.





VAL4M said:


> Sunscreen are the worst for reactive skin .... I know Caroline Hirons test drive some and offer some insight if they are good for sensitive skin and acne prone skin, you might want to do a little research before buying a new one. As for myself i'm debating if I really want MAC Freshen up highlighter. It is the only item I want from the upcoming collection. I have no time to stress and stalk that stupid site!  I realized that the last MAC items i purchased was last year for the novel romance collection and do not feel a missed anything .... will see next week if I just decide I do not need another gold-peach blush-highlighter.


 Thank you for the advice  guys, i will be looking for caroline hirons advice on the topic as well i just have to stop scratching. And i am also on the freshen up roller coaster ride...... i want it ... no no i dont ...not worth it... maybe it is that good just not sure. I have decided to check it out in the store before pulling the trigger. Stay strong everyone  and remember happiness is in the moments so dont get discouraged have a chat with friends and maybe they can help :bouquet:


----------



## Maris Crane (May 10, 2015)

First, Happy Mothers' Day to all the mums on here. In honour of this, I binged at Sephora and Shoppers Drug Mart this weekend. I cut off my hair to shoulder length from mid-back,and my hairdresser ended up waving it with a flat iron. I'm useless with hair but he inspired a couple of things: 

  ABH Contour Kit - despite owning the KVD and using it religiously, I gave in to the Light-Medium Anastasia. So far, it's much less powdery but I'm unsure. 
  LM Baked Matte Highlight 01 for my mom for Mother's Day, and the LE Indiscretion highlight powder for myself. 
  Bumble & Bumble surf spray and a random 1" curling wand with my Optimum points. 
  100 Point Samples: the Vita Libreata tanning mousse (for mah legs - and I picked up the glove) and Elizabeth & James Nirvana White (LOVE!) 

  I did not need any of this, but I bought it anyway! And a FOTD:

  Bioderma Sensibio AR cream as primer
  Armani Master Corrector No. 1 under eyes
  skin79 Hot Pink Bb cream with Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage on spots, and MAC Mineralise Loose in Extra Light to set
  Bourjois Bronzing Primer, with the darkest shade from the ABH Contour Kit to contour cheekbones and Banana to set under eye concealer
  NARS Unlawful blush 
  Essence I<3Stage eye primer
  NARS AAE Duo - shimmery shade on lid, slightly more satin on brow bone; MAC Moleskin through socket line and to blend; Surratt Beauty single in Truffle in outer corner
  Maybelline FIT Me concealer, Light 10 under eyes
  INGLOT #77 Gel liner winged
  Makeup Forever AquaEyes #23L in lower waterline 
  Armani Eyes to Kill mascara 
  MAC Creme Cup lipstick
  LORAC Creamy Brow Pencil in Blonde


----------



## Elba (May 13, 2015)

Hi guys! I haven't posted in a long time, but I wanted to do an update on my low buy. I'm doing good! I bought some stuff recently, but nothing outrageous. I actually managed to use up quite some make up! Mascara and powder, for example. And concealer. You know, the boring stuff, lol. I'll never run out of eyeshadows or lipsticks, I guess.   My buying habits have really improved over the last year. I don't do drugstore impulse buys any more. It's not that drugstore stuff is bad per se, but I have so many high end products, that I just never use the cheaper ones. There are some things, like mascara, that I always buy from there, but I really love a Chanel lipstick or a Dior Bronzer. Small luxuries, I guess.  I went to the states recently (yay!) and of course I had to visit a Sephora. I spent an hour swatching everything, but in the end I only bought two things. The tarte rainforest palette that I had been lusting over since it came out, and a mini nailpolish set.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Really happy with my purchase and with my restraint! I had been filling and adding to my online cart ever since the news that Sephora now delivers to europe, but I never pulled the trigger. First I thought, oh, I'll wait for the sale. Then I thought, I'll wait for the christmas sets. And finally I told myself, I'll get all the prettys when I get to a physical store and can swatch and see in person. And so I did. Happy now!  I also learned that when I do large hauls, I don't appreciate single items. I'm just overwhelmed and put it all in my drawer and forget about it. So I try to buy little by little and have the chance to get really acquainted with my stuff.   Sorry, long, random post! Lol. I just wanted to say hi and share!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 13, 2015)

Elba said:


> Hi guys! I haven't posted in a long time, but I wanted to do an update on my low buy. I'm doing good! I bought some stuff recently, but nothing outrageous. I actually managed to use up quite some make up! Mascara and powder, for example. And concealer. You know, the boring stuff, lol. I'll never run out of eyeshadows or lipsticks, I guess.   My buying habits have really improved over the last year. I don't do drugstore impulse buys any more. It's not that drugstore stuff is bad per se, but I have so many high end products, that I just never use the cheaper ones. There are some things, like mascara, that I always buy from there, but I really love a Chanel lipstick or a Dior Bronzer. Small luxuries, I guess.  I went to the states recently (yay!) and of course I had to visit a Sephora. I spent an hour swatching everything, but in the end I only bought two things. The tarte rainforest palette that I had been lusting over since it came out, and a mini nailpolish set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's so great!  I think that acquainting yourself with the product you want before you buy it (when possible) is an important step so well done for keeping strong until you could swatch in person!  It's an interesting point you make about not appreciating individual items within a haul as much as opposed to buying more singularly: if have to agree now you mention it that happens to me to! Infact the three items I bought from Julia petit haven't seen much love from me, probably because I club them together in my head, so I'll see if I can play with them individually and see what I can come up with


----------



## VAL4M (May 13, 2015)

I made a decision I won't buy MAC Freshen Up, it look too much like a couple of blush I have and pull the trigger on Laura Mercier Art Artist palette (yes it is back in stock on Sephora website)
  So that will be my makeup purchase for May. 
  I was planning to buy some Rae Morris brushes in June  but I stumble on a bad review from a blogger, she says her 2  brushes  she order was so scratchy she returned them.
  So I started searching for more reviews, and find other but they look so "fake" , they all used the same template, same way of describing them. I hate when bloggers do that! Is it  just me or it is harder to find some honest reviews on the web? I know some are harsh on T's reviews but I least she is not afraid to mark some products with F's when she feel like it. and not all B+ and above.


----------



## nt234 (May 13, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> So I started searching for more reviews, and find other but they look so "fake" , they all used the same template, same way of describing them. I hate when bloggers do that! Is it  just me or it is harder to find some honest reviews on the web? I know some are harsh on T's reviews but I least she is not afraid to mark some products with F's when she feel like it. and not all B+ and above.


  I completely agree! I wish there were more people who gave honest reviews.  As for my low-buy, this month is a not so good month... My mom got me some ABH stuff as a belated birthday present (cream contour kit, brow wiz since mine is almost finished, vamp gloss, and a single eyeshadow), then Melt had their sale and I couldn't resist getting a lipstick (Shady Lady) since I've never tried their lip products. My JH favorites palette came in at the beginning of the month and aside from the ABH restock this week, I'm placing myself on a shadow ban until the end of June. I already have a Colourpop list made so we'll see how this goes. :shock:  I'm in Trinidad at the moment so my cousins are going to take me to check out Sacha(sp?) Cosmetics, and my list for the upcoming MAC collection just consists of Hipness and Morange because I want to buy Please Me and a lip pencil in Plum. I need to slow my roll.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 13, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> Is it just me or it is harder to find some honest reviews on the web? I know some are harsh on T's reviews but I least she is not afraid to mark some products with F's when she feel like it. and not all B+ and above.


  I think it's more difficult to find reviewers who own up to the fact they were sent things by PR and were compensated to review them positively. (See 99% of Youtubers who've used/reviewed anything by Nume.)  I also think people forget that reviews are meant to be more of a guideline and not always "gospel truth", because everyone's different. What works for one may suck for someone else. (This is why I loathe "what is the best (product type here)?" questions and want to kill them with fire.) It's why places like Specktra are much more useful, IMO. We buy almost everything ourselves so there's no pressure on us to review something positively. There are a variety of ages, skintones, and skintypes repesented, along with a diversity of needs and wants.  And also, people buy or are sent duds.  Anyhoo.  If you want a couple of very in-depth (and, IMO, very helpful) reviews of the Rae Morris brushes, look up konglishbeauty on Youtube (she has multiple videos on them, and she includes comparisons with other brushes out there that she owns), as well as the blog Sweet Makeup Temptations. Sonia, who runs SMT, also owns most -- if not all -- of the original RM brushes from when they were released in 2012 in collaboration with Crown Brushes, which she compares to Rae's current, self-released line, along with some of the brushes in her vast collection.  I've had my eye on a few of the brushes myself. Just looking through photos and whatnot, I think there are some interesting shapes, and the concept of the magnets is a good one. It would have been cool to see a brush that's about the same size as a MAC 239, though.


----------



## mel33t (May 13, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I think it's more difficult to find reviewers who own up to the fact they were sent things by PR and were compensated to review them positively. (See 99% of Youtubers who've used/reviewed anything by Nume.)  I also think people forget that reviews are meant to be more of a guideline and not always "gospel truth", because everyone's different. What works for one may suck for someone else. (This is why I loathe "what is the best (product type here)?" questions and want to kill them with fire.) It's why places like Specktra are much more useful, IMO. We buy almost everything ourselves so there's no pressure on us to review something positively. There are a variety of ages, skintones, and skintypes repesented, along with a diversity of needs and wants.  And also, people buy or are sent duds.  Anyhoo.  If you want a couple of very in-depth (and, IMO, very helpful) reviews of the Rae Morris brushes, look up konglishbeauty on Youtube (she has multiple videos on them, and she includes comparisons with other brushes out there that she owns), as well as the blog Sweet Makeup Temptations. Sonia, who runs SMT, also owns most -- if not all -- of the original RM brushes from when they were released in 2012 in collaboration with Crown Brushes, which she compares to Rae's current, self-released line, along with some of the brushes in her vast collection.  I've had my eye on a few of the brushes myself. Just looking through photos and whatnot, I think there are some interesting shapes, and the concept of the magnets is a good one. It would have been cool to see a brush that's about the same size as a MAC 239, though.


  I completely agree with you RE: PR samples and not every product working for everyone. I'll research a product as much as I can (especially skincare) before purchasing and try and get samples.   I really can't stand how the same products are pushed over and over. I fell into the Glam Glow hype when it first came out and while it may have been amazing for others it didn't really wow me (the blue hydration one).  I like watching YouTube and I have a running list of things to check out but I'm more careful now with purchasing.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 13, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> I made a decision I won't buy MAC Freshen Up, it look too much like a couple of blush I have and pull the trigger on *Laura Mercier Art Artist palette* (yes it is back in stock on Sephora website)
> So that will be my makeup purchase for May.
> I was planning to buy some Rae Morris brushes in June  but I stumble on a bad review from a blogger, she says her 2  brushes  she order was so scratchy she returned them.
> So I started searching for more reviews, and find other but they look so "fake" , they all used the same template, same way of describing them. I hate when bloggers do that! Is it  just me or it is harder to find some honest reviews on the web? I know some are harsh on T's reviews but I least she is not afraid to mark some products with F's when she feel like it. and not all B+ and above.


  I know this might not help, but this palette is gorgeous, perfection!


----------



## VAL4M (May 13, 2015)

Maris Crane said:


> I know this might not help, but this palette is gorgeous, perfection!


LOL I can't wait to play with it ... It should arrive on Monday or Tuesday. I look for the price of MAC Freshen Up and it is 41$ CAN vs 70$ CAN for Laura Mercier Palette, I have no remorse getting LM over MAC, MAC is becoming way overpriced, for me High-end is Guerlain, Dior, Burberry, etc with beautiful and  hefty packaging, I'm sorry but MAC is not even in the running.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 13, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I really can't stand how the same products are pushed over and over. I fell into the Glam Glow hype when it first came out and while it may have been amazing for others it didn't really wow me (the blue hydration one). I like watching YouTube and I have a running list of things to check out but I'm more careful now with purchasing.


I feel the same about Glam Glow. I tried it from a sample and I find it gross. Don't like the smell or the texture. I was surprised it was like a witches potion of mud, twigs, and leaves... like something I would've concocted in the garden when I was a kid. haha.


----------



## dodotheextinct (May 13, 2015)

So I've recently finished putting together an Excel spreadsheet of my makeup and thought I would share the changes in my collection for the past 4/5 months. Many items were donated to other family members who thankfully was willing enough to take them off my hands. Others were tossed due to expiration/strange textures/scents etc. and a few products were actually finished. 

~Face
Primer - 3 ---> 2
CC Cream - 2 ---> 2 
BB Cream - 2 ---> 2
Foundation - 1 ---> 1
Concealer - 2 ---> 1
Powder - 4 ---> 2
Blush - 14 ---> 8
Cream blush - 3 ---> 2
Highlighter - 5 ---> 2
Bronzer - 8 ---> 4

~Lips
Lipliner - 2 ---> 1
Lipbalm - 15 ---> 5
Lipstick - 59 ---> 22
Liptint - 3* new category that was separated from Lipsticks in initial count
Lipgloss - 28 ---> 7

~Eyes
Primer - 6 ---> 3
Colored Bases - 10 ---> 4
Loose pigments - 96 ---> 54
Single eyeshadows - 47 ---> 24
Small palettes - 18 ---> 15
Large palettes - 21 ---> 6
Brows - 2 ---> 1 (included in single eyeshadow)
Eyeliner - 14 ---> 9
Mascara - 3 ---> 1

Grand Total = 365 ---> 188 (a 52% reduction!)

I am really happy with the way my collection is progressing and hope to see it decrease even more in the future.


----------



## VAL4M (May 14, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I've had my eye on a few of the brushes myself. Just looking through photos and whatnot, I think there are some interesting shapes, and the concept of the magnets is a good one. It would have been cool to see a brush that's about the same size as a MAC 239, though.


  I know every thing is subjective (even more for skincare) but my rant is really when blogger do not even make en effort to write down their own review and just copy paste the PR script, that what bothering me.  We are not stupid if you read a couple of review back to back and they all sound the same, we will notice.
  And even if they do not say the product was send by PR, the timing of all those reviews popping up on the web at  the same time is kind self explanatory. as if all bloggers decide the same week to buy the same xxx eyeshadow palette, or lipsticks.

  Anyway thank you for the reviews  i will look them up 
  As for the Rae Morris brushes which one are you looking at? for myself I was interested  in the Deluxe Kabuki #1 and #2 , brush #5 Flawless shader and brush #8 medium point shader. 
  As for the MAC 239, you know the Bobbi Brown Touch up Brush is really similar? and it is 35$ at sephora.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 14, 2015)

Yeah, I know what you're saying. It actually, now that I think about it, goes hand-in-hand with my own thoughts, I think, regarding lack of disclosure. Two sides of one coin. I mean, just say you were sponsored/are being compensated to say something positive about the thing, say you're copying from the press release, and you'll get less side-eye.  The RM brushes I'm looking at are 4, 8, 9, 16, and 23. 4 because it looks great for precise contouring, and it has a thinner profile than the NARS Ita or the Zoeva 109, MAC 163, and similar shaped brushes; 8 and 9 because I like the tapered shape (others do similar shapes, but Rae's intrigue me the most); 16 as I'd like a thinner brow brush (I've also looked at Louise Young's LY31 (I think that's the right number)); 23 for something akin to but larger than RT's Stippling Brush and for something less dense than my Sigma F80.  I've got an Evernote doc going with my brush wishlist and my evaluations of my current collection. Re-evaluating and refining my brush collection is my big project for the year.  I own a 239 already (long-time fave), and I've seen BB's similar brush (Zoeva has a similar one, too). Just would've been cool to see one in Rae's line.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 15, 2015)

now that YouTubers have to disclaim 'ad' if they were paid for a review, I've found they're even more shameless. At least before the reviews might be a little staggered but now they all pop up at the same time! I've no problem with people being compensated for reviews as it can be mutually beneficial - blogger gets access to product and to the brands fan base, brands gets access to blogger fanbase via the most influential marketing - but when a blogger is reviewing something and you can tell they've literally just slapped it on the night before and now are doing their review, well it really shows. I kind of feel bad for the bigger bloggers though, their fan base can grow fast and I suppose they feel they have to keep up a certain level and so accept a few too many product placements, which puts me off.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 15, 2015)

Here's my adventures in Manchester yesterday:  I had some time to kill waiting until my sister finished work so I decided I'd go on a swatch spree.  First off I went into selfridges, to the Charlotte tilbury counter. I swatched the Panther felt liner pen and it didn't seem very dense. The film stars on the go I was shocked at how dry they were and hard to blend plus the packaging felt flimsy. A lot of the lip liners I wrote off instantly as the colours were too dark or bright. I'd been lemming charlottes Magic cream - it feels super thick and nice on my hand, but i didn't like the smell. The eyes to mesmerise eyeshadow pots looked lovely though so I put Marie antionette on with my finger, then the SA came and finished the look off with a brush. I loved how they looked but knew my oily eyelids and sensitive eyes might not agree so I said I'd see how they wear. A few hours later and yep they were all creased up. I just got the Audrey classic pencil (finally saw that it was a dark brown like I had wanted - as last time I went home with the Sophia thinking it was the dark brown pencil doh!) and the pillow talk nude lip liner I'd wanted for ages. The liner is sadly quite drying, I'll make it work for summer by using it with lots of lip balm but im disappointed.  In lush I had a good smell of the things I went in for, just to make sure I was as sure as I could be before I bought: ultrabland cleanser, new charity pot sample size and the cosmetic warrior fresh Face mask I got for free for returning 5 empties. I also got the SA to do me a sample of sympathy for the skin body lotion.  Onto the body shop to look at the new vitamin c cream and booster primer thingy - both horrible.  At the perfume shop and boots I sprayed a few perfumes I'd fancied: Taylor by Taylor swift, Taylor swift made of starlight, library of fragrance moonbeam, Vera wang hippie princess and I HATED them all! So then I stank!   I was all swatched and sprayed out but then I was shocked: I would have easily blindly bought all of those items without ever testing them first :/  I can have an idea of what a perfume might smell like based off of the notes, or what a face cream might be like based off of previous releases from that brand, but ultimately I don't know so it's mad to think Ive been blindly buying so often! I know sometimes it feels easier to click away those purchases online and avoid the hustle of shopping in person, but It's yet again reminding me that it's so important to me to try before I buy!


----------



## Buffy89 (May 19, 2015)

I just stumpled upon an article about makeup hoarding: http://www.xojane.com/issues/i-exploited-a-paypal-loophole-to-feed-my-shopping-addiction
  Thought I might share it, maybe someone's interested in reading this.

  And how's everyone doing? It's so quiet in here again! I'm fine, didn't purchase anything since the items I got on May 4th (I've already posted about them). I did purchase some (cheap) summer clothes this week, but I'm not sure I'm keeping them.


----------



## awickedshape (May 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Dec


 
  Whew, March and April were crazy!
  I like most of my items and still had money for a gift for Hubby etc but still.


----------



## VAL4M (May 19, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> I just stumpled upon an article about makeup hoarding: http://www.xojane.com/issues/i-exploited-a-paypal-loophole-to-feed-my-shopping-addiction
> Thought I might share it, maybe someone's interested in reading this.
> 
> And how's everyone doing? It's so quiet in here again! I'm fine, didn't purchase anything since the items I got on May 4th (I've already posted about them). I did purchase some (cheap) summer clothes this week, but I'm not sure I'm keeping them.


Hum interesting, in her pictures she had some pretty good perfume: Guerlain, Robert Piguet, L'atelier and Serge Lutens. I hate when it take the longest time for company to charge you, MAC and Sephora do that too.
  Anyway I'm not proud of myself I did buy MAC freshen up face powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  So i'm 50$ minus for next month spending allowance on makeup.


----------



## jennyap (May 19, 2015)

Quiet here because I haven't bought anything since my last post. I don't think. Skipped Wash & Dry completely in the end. I'm thinking of getting one Huggable as I do like the formula a lot, and still working on whittling down my Mac is Beauty list (seems so wrong that it still isn't out here!)


----------



## Buffy89 (May 19, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Quiet here because I haven't bought anything since my last post. I don't think. Skipped Wash & Dry completely in the end. I'm thinking of getting one Huggable as I do like the formula a lot, and still working on whittling down my Mac is Beauty list (seems so wrong that it still isn't out here!)


 It's been available since March 23rd here  (wow, why do you get the collection so late!), and most products are still available. Maybe this helps! No need to Rush


----------



## Buffy89 (May 19, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> Hum interesting, in her pictures she had some pretty good perfume: Guerlain, Robert Piguet, L'atelier and Serge Lutens. I hate when it take the longest time for company to charge you, MAC and Sephora do that too. Anyway I'm not proud of myself I did buy MAC freshen up face powder :weep:  So i'm 50$ minus for next month spending allowance on makeup.


 yes, I don't like it when I'm waiting to be charged for a long time. I can keep more control over what I'm spending when I pay cash  (when I was in the US as an exchange student, it seemed as if it was more usual to pay by card than it is here). That's why I avoid shopping online, and it works quite well. I've saved quite a lot of money, so I could book a trip to Paris  (it's in August but I booked in March), and already now, I've got the money I'll need for the Metro, museums, food etc. plus pocket money for some shopping. Since I'm a student and only got a little job, that's an achievement for me!  Btw, I noticed the perfumes in the article, too!  I'm kinda glad I'm not really into fragrances, I imagine it can be hard to resist. I own seven fullsize perfumes (that's still a lot), but nothing luxurious like Serge Lutens, just Diesel etc.


----------



## VAL4M (May 20, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Btw, I noticed the perfumes in the article, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been to Europe several time and it is true here in Canada and in the US, I think Interact and Credit card is used for almost everything, even to pay for a cup of coffee. I do think it causing us to overspend and it will be worse for our kids. I remember when I was really young going to the candy store with 4x 25cents and choosing my candies and the cashier telling me after a while that I should stop because I had no money left, I will need to do the same thing with my kids to show them it is not just a number on a receipt or a number on your iTunes account. I will be harder for them to see it.
  As for Perfume I think it is like wine, I remember when I start drinking wine,  I was buying bottles of wine around 10 to 15$, and it was good enough (in Ontario and Quebec wine is sold by government own company and it cost way more then Europe or even in the states.... if you see tourist going bananas over a 2 euros bottle of wine big chance they coming from Canada LOL) and after while and developing certain taste you start buying more expensive bottles, slowly but surely you go up in price without realizing it, a bottle at 17$ and the next month you are now reaching for that 19$ bottle and oops only 20$ and at one point someone *my husband*  had to make me realized a 25$ bottle of wine is expensive! 
  We are at a point in our G7 countries where luxury goods are no longer see as luxury but necessity and no if you are 17 years old you do not need your Micheal Kors and Coach handbag!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 20, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> I've been to Europe several time and it is true here in Canada and in the US, I think Interact and Credit card is used for almost everything, even to pay for a cup of coffee. I do think it causing us to overspend and it will be worse for our kids. I remember when I was really young going to the candy store with 4x 25cents and choosing my candies and the cashier telling me after a while that I should stop because I had no money left, I will need to do the same thing with my kids to show them it is not just a number on a receipt or a number on your iTunes account. I will be harder for them to see it. As for Perfume I think it is like wine, I remember when I start drinking wine,  I was buying bottles of wine around 10 to 15$, and it was good enough (in Ontario and Quebec wine is sold by government own company and it cost way more then Europe or even in the states.... if you see tourist going bananas over a 2 euros bottle of wine big chance they coming from Canada LOL) and after while and developing certain taste you start buying more expensive bottles, slowly but surely you go up in price without realizing it, a bottle at 17$ and the next month you are now reaching for that 19$ bottle and oops only 20$ and at one point someone *my husband*  had to make me realized a 25$ bottle of wine is expensive!  We are at a point in our G7 countries where luxury goods are no longer see as luxury but necessity and no if you are 17 years old you do not need your Micheal Kors and Coach handbag!


  Word I love this!  And I've not had cash on me at all for over a month now I've been spending on my card but I really miss the ritual of having to count your money out and realise what amount you're actually spending.  I always think, like would I have just handed over 60 odd pounds to the cashier in boots on a random Tuesday afternoon? No, I'd have probably put some things back before I got to the till.  I'm hoping to get back into cash transactions again for this reason!


----------



## awickedshape (May 20, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/the-great-cosmetic-case-purge-118204416353.html
   Every time I try to get rid of my MAC glosses I try one and it behaves so well I can't toss any lol


----------



## DMcG9 (May 20, 2015)

I agree that cash makes you more accountable for your purchases. It's too easy to dismiss a "virtual" card purchase from your budget even when you know you are paying for it (either immediately or down the line). That article was really troubling though. That author has a serious problem and at the end she is still blaming Paypal. Yeah, their delayed system sucks, but she needs to learn the value of a dollar and some self control. I'm guessing that starving, being in debt, and looking at piles of products she won't get through on her own and don't provide sustenance is a bit of a wake up call but it doesn't sound like it's enough given her concluding statement.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 20, 2015)

Quiet here because I've stuck to my May no-buy. No makeup purchased this month.


----------



## awickedshape (May 20, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> I just stumpled upon an article about makeup hoarding: http://www.xojane.com/issues/i-exploited-a-paypal-loophole-to-feed-my-shopping-addiction[/B]]http://www.xojane.com/issues/i-exploited-a-paypal-loophole-to-feed-my-shopping-addiction Thought I might share it, maybe someone's interested in reading this.  And how's everyone doing? It's so quiet in here again! I'm fine, didn't purchase anything since the items I got on May 4th (I've already posted about them). I did purchase some (cheap) summer clothes this week, but I'm not sure I'm keeping them.


   That article... whoa


----------



## Buffy89 (May 20, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I agree that cash makes you more accountable for your purchases. It's too easy to dismiss a "virtual" card purchase from your budget even when you know you are paying for it (either immediately or down the line). That article was really troubling though. That author has a serious problem and at the end she is still blaming Paypal. Yeah, their delayed system sucks, but she needs to learn the value of a dollar and some self control. I'm guessing that starving, being in debt, and looking at piles of products she won't get through on her own and don't provide sustenance is a bit of a wake up call but it doesn't sound like it's enough given her concluding statement.


 I agree, the ending of the article is quite troublesome. In the comments she stated that she's attending therapy, so I hope she'll get back on track.  I liked reading it though because an example was presented about how shopping/makeup hoarding, in combination with certain  factors, can get totally out of hand and can become dangerous to somebody's existence (but you're totally right, she's rather warning people to avoid PayPal than reflecting her addiction).


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 20, 2015)

The PayPal thing it's like writing a cheque and hoping you get paid before it bounces - nothing new there. But yeah you can't blame access to credit and the channels of payment for your buying behaviours.  sadly I think a lot of people are stuck in this vicious cycle of buying too much and getting further and further behind financially. My low buy situation isn't that extreme but I know I've got my struggles!


----------



## nt234 (May 20, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I'm in Trinidad at the moment so my cousins are going to take me to check out Sacha(sp?) Cosmetics, and my list for the upcoming MAC collection just consists of Hipness and Morange because I want to buy Please Me and a lip pencil in Plum. I need to slow my roll.


  Update: I got Craft and Star Cobalt from the ABH summer collection release (since the other shadows on my list still haven't been restocked), and unfortunately made two impulse purchases... the Laura Geller highlighter in Gilded Honey and Givenchy Le Rouge Couture Edition lipstick. I didn't want to experience FOMO with the highlighter since I missed out on both Whisper of Gilt and Heat Wave, and the lipstick I had been trying to buy since it was first released on the Barney's NY website and I missed it. 

  For June, I definitely want to get all of my current makeup organized so I can sell what I haven't used, and then keep my number of items purchased well below the double digits!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 20, 2015)

That article.. yikes! Really interesting read though!


  I just got back from my trip and I think I did okay with my shopping there:

  - 2 pairs of shoes for work and special events to replace 2 pairs that weren't my color/style anymore
  - 1 hoodie to replace 2 I got 5 years ago that are now worn out/too small
  - 3 bras to replace 2 that are now worn out/too small
  - 3 dresses for work and special events to replace several others that were worn out/too small/too casual
  - 1 shrug for sleeveless dresses to replace 1 that is too small
  - 1 wallet to replace 1 that no longer fits my phone since I upgraded it
  - basic toiletries: shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioning treatment, toothpaste, toothbrush, hair brush (broke some bristles on my old one)

  Seems like a lot to type out, especially given that I purchased a few other things this month before I went away.. but looking over the list, pretty much everything was a replacement of something I already had that was either used up, worn out, or not my size.

  Since I've been home I've placed a couple of orders with indie cosmetic companies:

  - Oak Bark contouring powder from Pumpkin & Poppy
  - 2 powders and 2 eyeshadows + a few samples from Shiro

  I spent about $50 for 5 items + samples with shipping. Not too bad. Obviously I'm still exploring a few makeup products here and there, but nowhere near my purchasing habits of the past.


----------



## mel33t (May 21, 2015)

That's a really interesting article, thank you for sharing!   I'm thinking of doing a summer makeup challenge from June 1 through August 31. I want it to be a no-buy but I'm nervous of putting restrictions on myself. I've been thinking of doing like a 30 day eye challenge, a 30 day blush challenge, and a 30 day lip challenge. Not all at once, that's a little too much!   I've been in the process of starting a blog. Its not 100% running but I think its going to force me to use things I own and to be creative. I buy all these lipsticks but I wear the same five colors. On the flip side, that could also force me to purchase more than necessary which is why I'm hesitant.   :sigh: first world problems anyone?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 21, 2015)

mel33t said:


> That's a really interesting article, thank you for sharing!   I'm thinking of doing a summer makeup challenge from June 1 through August 31. I want it to be a no-buy but I'm nervous of putting restrictions on myself. I've been thinking of doing like a 30 day eye challenge, a 30 day blush challenge, and a 30 day lip challenge. Not all at once, that's a little too much!   I've been in the process of starting a blog. Its not 100% running but I think its going to force me to use things I own and to be creative. I buy all these lipsticks but I wear the same five colors. On the flip side, that could also force me to purchase more than necessary which is why I'm hesitant.   :sigh: first world problems anyone?


  Id recommend the 30 day challenges as they really pit all your colours against each other when you're using them so mindfully in succession   As for your blog start up - cool!  I have a blog that I share with my sister and I know when I've purchased something new I've felt as if I 'have' to blog about it whilst it's relevant, but then I found that I'll never be able to keep up with the major blogs (who lets be honest get most of the new releases sent to them for free!) so I just blog whenever and don't worry about it too much, let yourself have the space to be comfortable with your own style


----------



## Buffy89 (May 21, 2015)

mel33t said:


> first world problems anyone?


  I guess I should try a 30 day challenge, too. Just like you, I own a lot of different items (and most of them can be put into groups of similar colors, e.g. Brave/Faux/etc. lipstick - they are slightly different but I'm sure noone around me could notice), and I really use a handful of them in comparison to my entire makeup kit.
  I've already noticed that I'm going through "phases" when it comes to my everyday makeup look. At the moment, it's a neutral brown eye look with lots of liner, paired with a rosy-brown lip color and a natural blush color. Some months ago, I went for a more dramatic eye look and plummy/berry pink lips with baby pink cheeks (sounds worse than it looks, haha). Well, that's okay so far, but each time I'm discovering a new to-go look, I feel like I could wear a certain look forever, so I tend to buy lots of dupes/similar items (e.g. now that nineties lip/darker lipstick (I'm NC15, so "dark" might be not-so-dark, lol) trend - I own Brave, Faux, Twig (B2M), Captive (B2M), Reel Drama (very old), Mystical,...). But one can certainly enjoy a certain look/trend without buying loads of corresponding products. Maybe I'll like something different in a few months, who knows.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 21, 2015)

mel33t said:


> first world problems anyone?


  3 months is kind of a long time. For me anyway. And I'd just be afraid I would hardcore makeup binge at the end of August but a 30 day challenge sounds great. I should do an eye shadow or pigment challenge but I am so lazy about eye look lately.


----------



## jennyap (May 22, 2015)

FOTD (I'm pleased with this one!)

  YSL Le Teint Touche Eclat foundation (BR10) - got a sample of this, liking it a lot so far
Clinique Airbrush Concealer - 01 Fair
Benefit Lemonaid Eye Primer
MAC eyeshadows - Juxt, Pick Me Up, Marsh
UD eyeshadow - Damaged
MAC fluidline - Black Ivy
Chantecaille Faux Cils mascara
MAC blush - Immortal Flower
MAC lipstick - Toying Around

I ordered one Huggable - I'm In. I was toying between this one and Bare Hug, but the decision was made for me as Bare Hug was sold out everywhere. I'm really enjoying sheerer or glossy lips at the moment (my mattes aren't getting much love) so I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 22, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > I completely agree with you RE: PR samples and not every product working for everyone. I'll research a product as much as I can (especially skincare) before purchasing and try and get samples.   I really can't stand how the same products are pushed over and over. I fell into the Glam Glow hype when it first came out and while it may have been amazing for others it didn't really wow me (the blue hydration one). I like watching YouTube and I have a running list of things to check out but I'm more careful now with purchasing.
> ...


 Good to know.  I have a few samples but haven't tried them yet. I'm still glad that I don't watch much YouTube.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 22, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> VAL4M said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to Europe several time and it is true here in Canada and in the US, I think Interact and Credit card is used for almost everything, even to pay for a cup of coffee. I do think it causing us to overspend and it will be worse for our kids. I remember when I was really young going to the candy store with 4x 25cents and choosing my candies and the cashier telling me after a while that I should stop because I had no money left, I will need to do the same thing with my kids to show them it is not just a number on a receipt or a number on your iTunes account. I will be harder for them to see it. As for Perfume I think it is like wine, I remember when I start drinking wine,  I was buying bottles of wine around 10 to 15$, and it was good enough (in Ontario and Quebec wine is sold by government own company and it cost way more then Europe or even in the states.... if you see tourist going bananas over a 2 euros bottle of wine big chance they coming from Canada LOL) and after while and developing certain taste you start buying more expensive bottles, slowly but surely you go up in price without realizing it, a bottle at 17$ and the next month you are now reaching for that 19$ bottle and oops only 20$ and at one point someone *my husband*  had to make me realized a 25$ bottle of wine is expensive!  We are at a point in our G7 countries where luxury goods are no longer see as luxury but necessity and no if you are 17 years old you do not need your Micheal Kors and Coach handbag!
> ...


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 22, 2015)

[@]burghchick[/@] my thoughts are with you after saying goodbye to your special kitty


----------



## shellygrrl (May 22, 2015)

burghchick said:


> It's not helping that I had t put my sweet kitty to sleep a week ago.  She was old, but had been doing well after some problems last fall/winter.  Then her back legs suddenly became paralyzed.  I took her to an animal hospital and they told me that she had a blood clot right in the area before her hind legs, and that the prognosis was poor.  I knew it would be very hard for me to lose her, as she was the last of 2 girls I'd had for a long time. But I had to do what was in her best interests.  I didn't want her to suffer or live an unhappy life. As I suspected, it's been really hard for me.  Every day I think of her, as in "where is she? I need to feed her" etc.,  and the loss of her company is the worst.  But it's all lessons to b learned.  I'll get the hang of it all eventually.


  :support: :hug:


----------



## Buffy89 (May 23, 2015)

@burghchick I'm so sorry you lost your kitty!


----------



## Vandekamp (May 23, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Thank you, Vandie! I literally have no clothes to wear so I have to redo my whole closet with clothes. Every time I buy something, I immediately wear it. I have a lot of stuff to donate.


  What a great problem to have.   





VAL4M said:


> Why don't you do an exchange clothing party? you invite a bunch of your friends (6 to 12 max no men aloud), all bring clothing they are no longer wearing. Me and my friends are having those 4 to 6 time a year and it is great to have new clothing for cheap and it is a great excuse to meet for a couple of hours and drink some wine! If you want more info let me know.


  That is a great idea.   





Buffy89 said:


> I just stumpled upon an article about makeup hoarding: http://www.xojane.com/issues/i-exploited-a-paypal-loophole-to-feed-my-shopping-addiction Thought I might share it, maybe someone's interested in reading this.  And how's everyone doing? It's so quiet in here again! I'm fine, didn't purchase anything since the items I got on May 4th (I've already posted about them). I did purchase some (cheap) summer clothes this week, but I'm not sure I'm keeping them.


  I don't pop in here nearly as much as I should. I am doing well. You?


----------



## Buffy89 (May 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I don't pop in here nearly as much as I should. I am doing well. You?


  Good to hear! I am doing well, too. In the beginning of the month, I purchased one Mac lipstick (French Twist, a versatile nude shade) and a gel eyeliner (Siahi), plus two jars of the Ash Blonde brow fluidline from Wash & Dry (not really into backups, but finally I've found something that matches my brows/hair). Since then, I didn't purchase any makeup, neither from the Wash & Dry collection with that packaging I like so much, nor from the Chanel summer collection (I'm still really liking 3 of the lipsticks from that collection, but my May budget is screaming no, so maybe next month. I'm also admiring one nailpolish, but I'm sure I can find a cheapo dupe...or simply skip any new polishes and go on using what I already own, which would be even better). Still, I've spent my budget for "fun things" because I bought concert tickets for two bands (Friska Viljor and Young Rebel Set, in case anybody might know them. Don't know how popular they're anywhere else. Especially FV is one of the best bands when it comes to making the crowd have fun, so yayyy! Unfortunately, the shows are in August/November, so still a long wait). I've spent almost 50 Euros on the tickets, which is a lot for me.
  I've noticed that Soar lippencil is back in stock, at least online here (I've been wanting that one for ages), so maybe I'll check my counter in the next days. For the next months, I don't have a crazy "wish list", because most new Mac stuff will be perm (I hope I can collect some pieces of empty packaging so I can B2M for one or two matte lipsticks) or I found the previews rather underwhelming


----------



## VAL4M (May 23, 2015)

burghchick said:


> But it's all lessons to b learned. I'll get the hang of it all eventually.


Sorry for your lost! Always tough losing a pet.


----------



## VAL4M (May 23, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Good to hear! I am doing well, too. In the beginning of the month, I purchased one Mac lipstick (French Twist, a versatile nude shade) and a gel eyeliner (Siahi), plus two jars of the Ash Blonde brow fluidline from Wash & Dry (not really into backups, but finally I've found something that matches my brows/hair). Since then, I didn't purchase any makeup, neither from the Wash & Dry collection with that packaging I like so much, nor from the Chanel summer collection (I'm still really liking 3 of the lipsticks from that collection, but my May budget is screaming no, so maybe next month. I'm also admiring one nailpolish, but I'm sure I can find a cheapo dupe...or simply skip any new polishes and go on using what I already own, which would be even better). Still, I've spent my budget for "fun things" because I bought concert tickets for two bands (Friska Viljor and Young Rebel Set, in case anybody might know them. Don't know how popular they're anywhere else. Especially FV is one of the best bands when it comes to making the crowd have fun, so yayyy! Unfortunately, the shows are in August/November, so still a long wait). I've spent almost 50 Euros on the tickets, which is a lot for me.
> I've noticed that Soar lippencil is back in stock, at least online here (I've been wanting that one for ages), so maybe I'll check my counter in the next days. For the next months, I don't have a crazy "wish list", because most new Mac stuff will be perm (I hope I can collect some pieces of empty packaging so I can B2M for one or two matte lipsticks) or I found the previews rather underwhelming


I'm so happy not to be into Chanel Lipsticks they've been launching new lipsticks like crazy  for the past couple of years. I only have 4 of them and they were bought like two years ago. As for MAC I'm only interested in the Matte lipstick D for Danger and I too will be waiting  to B2M.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (May 23, 2015)

I'm still doing okay because I have clothes to buy. After I get the lipstick I want and an eye liner pencil from WnD I'll be done till August. I know the Matte collection is going to be perm so I wont be going ham to get to it immediately.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 23, 2015)

@burghchick  - I'm so very sorry to hear about your kitty.  I'm thinking of you and hoping that you can find comfort in your wonderful memories of your special furry friend. xoxo


----------



## Alysse011 (May 23, 2015)

@burghchick - I'm sorry for your loss. It really is difficult to lose a pet - they're part of the family.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 23, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

  I've just caught up with everyone's posts! It was very quiet in here for a while!  A lot of that looks like it's to do with no/limited shopping so that's a good thing!  Congrats to all of us on our success and let's keep plugging away for the remainder of 2015! 

  As for an update on myself: I haven't purchased makeup for almost five months now.  It feels good!  

  For Easter my mom bought me the brown/gold 15 pan MAC shadow palette and the VG Miley gloss.  That's the only makeup I've rec'd this year, besides my Sephora Bday gift, and I didn't pay for it.  It was an expensive gift and I haven't used it nearly enough, but I'm going to go through my neutrals and purge to make room for it.  I can see myself using it a lot once I work with it a bit for pairings and it's something I can have for a long time.  

  I feel really amazing about my progress in my buying habits.  I haven't had to purchase shampoo, etc. or soap type products either since I had a stockpile of those.  So literally it's the basics - toothpaste, floss, etc.  I'm a little concerned about the mascara situation but I'm trying to stretch out what I have, because I can't buy any at all.  I have a full MAC Haughty & Naughty (or whatever it's called) that I haven't opened and I'm saving that for later this year.  I'm trying to get through the summer w/what I have open already (a purple coloured mascara, a MAC  one that's a bit annoying to use/smells odd, and a UD sample size one).  

  I've given away a TONNE of makeup since I started downsizing last summer and yesterday I had another clothing consignment appointment...slowly but surely I'm getting there.

  The money I was once spending on makeup is being funnelled into my debt and that couldn't come soon enough.  I had a $1200 tax bill this year due to an oversight on my part I guess, and in our condo we have to replace/upgrade out underground parking to the tune of $600 a month for six months.  UGHHH some days it feels like two steps forward and three back.  I just keep plodding along and know that even if I keep going backwards now, one day I'll be moving forward.  

  The hardest part of our project so far has been the no tv to be honest.  I had to amend it because I thought I was going to go crazy.  Now we can watch movies on the weekend, but no tv during the week.     

  Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend!  xo


----------



## Buffy89 (May 23, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> I'm so happy not to be into Chanel Lipsticks they've been launching new lipsticks like crazy  for the past couple of years. I only have 4 of them and they were bought like two years ago. As for MAC I'm only interested in the Matte lipstick D for Danger and I too will be waiting  to B2M.


  yeah, the're so pricey. I don't really know why, but Chanel is the only high end brand that's really appealing to me. I'd never pay the same price to get a Dior/Guerlain/Givenchy lipstick because that clearly might feel too expensive to me. It's weird. I guess it's the brand's whole concept/image/fashion that's making me want their lipsticks.
  re: Mac Matte collection, I'm really interested in Whirl, and some shades that have been around for some years (like Velvet Teddy, Please Me). So I'm quite motivated to use my Mac stash so that in the long run, I'll have some empties.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 23, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've just caught up with everyone's posts! It was very quiet in here for a while!  A lot of that looks like it's to do with no/limited shopping so that's a good thing!  Congrats to all of us on our success and let's keep plugging away for the remainder of 2015!
> 
> ...


Oh wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this sounds like amazing progress! Your reporting about your project ist super inspiring each time! And re: that mascara thing: even following the rule that one should toss mascara after 3 months, you might really make it without buying any new tubes until 2016 (using one tube per 3 months - I usually am fine with even a sample size for that time).
  I totally get you with those stockpiles of shampoo  My worst "collection" is body lotion, I still got 3 bottles/jars I haven't opened yet, plus 3 that are open, and some luxury samples. I must finish them first, but I'd love to try anything new I see in the drugstore.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 24, 2015)

Way to go, GV!   FOTD...  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (as an undereye corrector, pre-foundation) * NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Barcelona Beach and Unexpected (transition and crease colours) * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny (to buff out harsh lines) * MAC Pigment - Mauvement * Sephora eyeliner pencil - 5th Avenue * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * MAC Lipstick - Viva Glam II  Meanwhile, I've found a different use for one of my archived brushes. A few years ago I bought a Sigma F05 for contouring, found out I prefer a different brush shape for that, so I stopped using it. Not to mention there's been a tiny amount of shedding with it, and the fact the dye bleeds when I wash it. Then, recently, I had a idea to try it for setting powder in smaller areas (under eyes, across nose), and it's not bad.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 25, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've just caught up with everyone's posts! It was very quiet in here for a while!  A lot of that looks like it's to do with no/limited shopping so that's a good thing!  Congrats to all of us on our success and let's keep plugging away for the remainder of 2015!
> 
> ...


  Wow, you are doing so well with your "no buy 2015" project.  I should be able to do that, I have gone for a year without buying anything except mascara.  I'd have to stop following the threads on here, though.  Once you see something in an upcoming collection it's hard to forget about it.  I'll be really curious what you'll have to say about everything once the year is over.
  I think I'd go crazy without TV.  I used to get up in the morning and turn on the stereo and just read, but then I got in the habit of turning on the TV.  Now if I'm inside it's almost always on, even if I'm not watching it.  Silence makes me too anxious.  It's funny that I can sit outside in silence and that's okay, but not inside.  Kudo's to you for sticking to your goals!


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2015)

burghchick said:


> Wow, you are doing so well with your "no buy 2015" project.  I should be able to do that, I have gone for a year without buying anything except mascara.  I'd have to stop following the threads on here, though.  Once you see something in an upcoming collection it's hard to forget about it.  I'll be really curious what you'll have to say about everything once the year is over. I think I'd go crazy without TV.  I used to get up in the morning and turn on the stereo and just read, but then I got in the habit of turning on the TV.  Now *if I'm inside it's almost always on, even if I'm not watching it.  Silence makes me too anxious.  It's funny that I can sit outside in silence and that's okay, but not inside. * Kudo's to you for sticking to your goals!


I'm the exact same way!


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2015)

I've not really been doing too much low buying as I've done a few hauls here and there,but I have managed to cut down the amount of hauls and their sizes from what they used to be. I used to be at the MAC counter almost weekly and now I only go if there is a collection I want to see in person or I need something I've run out of. I've also gotten better at rotating through things and using things up and have about 20 MAC empties in a bag I'm looking forward to using on some of the new mattes.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm the exact same way!


 Me too! Especially in the morning or the evening. I'm not really anxious, but some "good morning" tv show always helps me to be in a better mood in the morning, lol. Radio/music is okay, but idk, it's different, even when I'm not in the same room with my tv.


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Me too! Especially in the morning or the evening. I'm not really anxious, but some "good morning" tv show always helps me to be in a better mood in the morning, lol. Radio/music is okay, but idk, it's different, even when I'm not in the same room with my tv.


Same here,not so anxious as I am in need of something to focus on to help wake me up. Especially now that I'm getting up super early most days for work.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 30, 2015)

Just a quick summary of what I purchased in May: As I've already posted, I bought
  - Mac Siahi fluidline
  - Mac French Twist lipstick
  - Mac Ash Blonde brow fluidline (2x)
  - and last week I was able to pick up Soar liner, which I had been wanting for sooo long to team it with some lipsticks I own (the usual suspects when it comes to a Soar combo: Brave and Faux, lol).

  I tried to start a 30 day lipstick challenge and I've already prepared a memo/notebook chart on my phone, but I failed (? well, I've still come to some conclusions, so...). Most of the time I was using French Twist (so this shows that I'm really enjoying it), Soar instead of a lipstick, or Oxblood, which I had neglected for too long. I've noticed already now that I'm quite tired of using any pink kind of shade. Although I still like more subtle pinks like Angel, or dusty, mauvey pinks, I'm not into those "pop of color", true kind of shades (like Pink Pearl Pop, Milan Mode,...) any more. Not only that I'm currently not really using them (this might change once summer is really coming), I think I can say that I totally lost interest in purchasing any new tubes/bullets of similar colors, which is really good!

  I'm gonna post my empties in the "Use it up" tread in a few days; I was able to finish a mascara, an eye primer sample, and there's an eyeshadow which will be "defeated" in the next weeks, too, I guess (depending on how often I'll use it). Not really a huge number, but finishing makeup products in general is so much fun.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 31, 2015)

FOTD... * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * Anastasia Eyebrow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret eyeshadows - Bunny (base colour) and Primal (starting lid colour; final use of the latter, as I opted to throw this out due to age) * Makeup Geek eyeshadows - Unexpected (transition/crease colour), Sensuous (lid), Corrupt (lashline) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe * MAC Blush - Next to Skin * The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 Fair * Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette - Bootycall (face highlight) * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2015)

Besides picking up WnW's Hollywood Boulevard I've been makeup purchase-free for two weeks and I'm returning two Stila liquid lipsticks. Pretty proud of myself.


----------



## ellemarie (Jun 2, 2015)

I was doing so well on my no-buy until I discovered ColourPop. But I got a ton of stuff and there's really nothing else I want...right now. I think.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 2, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> I was doing so well on my no-buy until I discovered ColourPop. But I got a ton of stuff and there's really nothing else I want...right now. I think.


 Color Pop seems so tempting! I'm kinda glad they don't ship to germany, so problem solved...forced to skip.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 2, 2015)

It's been 2 weeks since I last posted but I haven't purchased any cosmetics since then. I did purchase some cleaning and organization things for the house, and linens (just moved so I had nothing). Oh and some skincare since I used up everything I had before the move.   My goal going forward is to try not to purchase anything unnecessary because we had way too much in our old apartment.. it's amazing what you can accumulate in 4 years. I'm going to keep a running list of things I'd like and just buy what I feel myself wanting to reach for a lot. I'm enjoying the fresh start though.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 2, 2015)

I've been doing a pretty good job with not purchasing makeup as well.  I really need to go on a total no buy though, so I'm no-buying until my birthday in September (except I will repurchase mascara during that time).  I'm happy with the products I have, but I definitely still lean toward buying new shiny things haha. There's pretty much always a running list of items in the notes section of my iPhone that I would like to buy, but those will just have to remain in my notes for now. Especially since I have a curated stash of products I love right now...I figure why ruin it? 

  I think I will take a page out of shelly's book and post some face of the days over the next couple of months to keep myself on track, see what I use the most, and maybe inspire some creativity. I'm also going to keep track of my iPhone Lust List I mentioned earlier; I think it'll be interesting to see how it changes (and determine how fickle I am/if the product is something I _really_ want).

  FOTD:
  -Strivectin CC cream 
  -By Terry Terrybly Densillis concealer
  -Laura Mercier Ritual Bronzer/Blush
  -Becca SSP pressed in Opal
  -UD Primer Potion
  -CT Marie Antoinette cream shadow
  -Benefit Gimme Brow
  -CT Barbarella Brown liner
  -MAC Chromographic eyeliner in NC15/NW20 (I think that's the shade) in my waterline
  -Chanel le volume mascara
  -Marc Jacobs Georgie Girl lipstick

  Current Lust List:
  -CT cream eyeshadows in Bette and Mona Lisa
  -CT Pillow Talk lipliner
  -CT B*tch Perfect lipstick (I am on a major CT kick)
  -NARS Illuminating Primer
  -Hourglass Child lipgloss


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 4, 2015)

I haven't hauled too much as of late - just a few MAC matte lipsticks from the latest release.   Ive just started reading The Life-Changing Magic of Tidyng Up and it's given me a lot of lightbulb moments. I realize now how I can get rid of a lot, but it still looks like I haven't made a dent. The idea to start with clothes, then books, then papers, and so on, makes SO MUCH sense and I can't wait to start this weekend. I plan to do use the same process with my makeup collection once I've gone through the aforementioned items.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I haven't hauled too much as of late - just a few MAC matte lipsticks from the latest release.   Ive just started reading The Life-Changing Magic of Tidyng Up and it's given me a lot of lightbulb moments. I realize now how I can get rid of a lot, but it still looks like I haven't made a dent. The idea to start with clothes, then books, then papers, and so on, makes SO MUCH sense and I can't wait to start this weekend. I plan to do use the same process with my makeup collection once I've gone through the aforementioned items.


 I have that book too! I need to put it to use and start getting rid of stuff.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I haven't hauled too much as of late - just a few MAC matte lipsticks from the latest release.   Ive just started reading The Life-Changing Magic of Tidyng Up and it's given me a lot of lightbulb moments. I realize now how I can get rid of a lot, but it still looks like I haven't made a dent. The idea to start with clothes, then books, then papers, and so on, makes SO MUCH sense and I can't wait to start this weekend. I plan to do use the same process with my makeup collection once I've gone through the aforementioned items.


  That book is one of my absolute favorites! It's helped me a lot as well.. not only with letting go of things but with not purchasing them in the first place.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I have that book too! I need to put it to use and start getting rid of stuff.





veronikawithak said:


> That book is one of my absolute favorites! It's helped me a lot as well.. not only with letting go of things but with not purchasing them in the first place.


  It's great, isn't it! I wasn't able to do the huge purge fest yet due to being busy, but I'll tackle this in my summer vacation.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 4, 2015)

I had a GC so I picked up Becca's SSP in Moonstone and an UD eye shadow today but spent less than $15 and I think I'm good for the rest of the month. I might try Coola Makeup Setting spray either at the very end of the month or in July. And I'll definitely Back2MAC some stuff in July so that I can get something new without spending much.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow everyone did well! Me not so much .... it all started when I went on Ebay... BIG mistake. I bet on something and expected not to win it and guess what I did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  So i won a big Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille for 200$ yikes (70$ cheaper then if I purchased at Sephora) so i'm waiting to received it by mail maybe next week.
  Anyway we purchase new dressers for our kids so I repossessed a little dresser to store my makeup, I'm not done yet but here what I started to throw out.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 5, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> Wow everyone did well! Me not so much .... it all started when I went on Ebay... BIG mistake. I bet on something and expected not to win it and guess what I did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes mostly Guerlain ( I still have most of my quads in pouches),  Dior, several  Chanel and Burberry. I know i'm bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But the thing with Ebay is that I NEVER win .... until now.  argh


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 5, 2015)

Well, I'm starting my first full time job after years of university and now that I can actually afford it, I don't feel like going on a frivolous spending binge.. Quite the contrary. The first thing I did after signing my employment contract was to draw up a budget for paying back my student loans.. I feel like I'm finally getting on track with my spending and on the road to fiscal responsibility!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 6, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Well, I'm starting my first full time job after years of university and now that I can actually afford it, I don't feel like going on a frivolous spending binge.. Quite the contrary. The first thing I did after signing my employment contract was to draw up a budget for paying back my student loans.. I feel like I'm finally getting on track with my spending and on the road to fiscal responsibility!


   Yay!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 6, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Well, I'm starting my first full time job after years of university and now that I can actually afford it, I don't feel like going on a frivolous spending binge.. Quite the contrary. The first thing I did after signing my employment contract was to draw up a budget for paying back my student loans.. I feel like I'm finally getting on track with my spending and on the road to fiscal responsibility!


  That's very smart, good for you!! Paying off those loans will feel so great. It's such a huge weight off your shoulders. I am starting to save for a house now, and it's an aggressive savings plan...wish me luck haha


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 6, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> That's very smart, good for you!! Paying off those loans will feel so great. It's such a huge weight off your shoulders. I am starting to save for a house now, and it's an aggressive savings plan...wish me luck haha


  Yes definitely! Good luck with the house savings!! That's huge.. so motivating too when you know you'll have a home of your own.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 6, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Well, I'm starting my first full time job after years of university and now that I can actually afford it, I don't feel like going on a frivolous spending binge.. Quite the contrary. The first thing I did after signing my employment contract was to draw up a budget for paying back my student loans.. I feel like I'm finally getting on track with my spending and on the road to fiscal responsibility!


  That is awesome!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/190463/resolution-low-buy-2015/150#post_2869251 layout=inline]Hey everyone! Haven't peeked in here in a long time. I've been doing pretty good with my low-buy, especially in the last couple of weeks. It's still a long and slow process, but I'm continuing to buy less and I've also been selling more and reducing my stash. I've started to sell in Facebook groups too, but it's stressful. People apparently can't read and some are rude on top of that, but I'm happy about every single item that's gone. The time and energy the selling takes definitely puts me off from ever accumulating that much stuff again.[/CONTENTEMBED] [CONTENTEMBED=/t/190463/resolution-low-buy-2015/150#post_2869251 layout=inline]I even cleared out a huge drawer full of samples and was able to sell the lot on ebay. Other samples and GWPs I gave to my family, I didn't even realize how much stuff I had. Good riddance![/CONTENTEMBED] [CONTENTEMBED=/t/190463/resolution-low-buy-2015/150#post_2869251 layout=inline] [/CONTENTEMBED]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hi Naynadine! It sounds like you're doing great.  It does feel good to have less stuff, doesn't it?  Funny that at one time I never would have thought that. I've signed up on some FB groups but haven't actually looked at them much.  It's interesting to see what people want for things, tho.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 7, 2015)

@veronikawithak and @Alysse011





sounds great, congrats on making those big important steps!

@Naynadine I totally see what you mean! I'd love to sell some things on the Internet, but I guess I'm still avoiding it 'cause the last times were so annoying. I got a whole bunch of nailpolishes (mostly OPI and Essie) which I don't like any more, but I might rather give them away for a Euro each at the local women's flea market than try to sell them for a higher sum on the internet. I gave the blushes and lippies I had purged to my mom (back in winter) and she's really happy with them, especially since she's only buying drugstore brands for herself, but she doesn't use polishes. I think it was @veronikawithak who once explained why she didn't give stuff to friends - with me, it's the same. My silly hoarding was shameful enough for myself, but it was kind of a secret, so I don't wanna explain to everyone why I'm giving away such a lot of "good" and expensive items and carry my heart on my sleeves about this topic. (Well, I'm doing this here, but it's different with you ladies! I love this supportive and motivating group here!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


  Yesterday, I had the guts to purge my VG Nicki I lipstick (looked weirdo on me! but didn't wanna give it away, because it's VG and Nicki and so forth) and again, my mom took it - her "collection" of lipsticks I gave to her is huge, more than a person can regularly use up, and I still own a lot more, which makes me shake my head once more. Trying to minimize my stash even more. I'd love to do a Kondo-style super purge, but I'm not brave enough I guess. So I'm picking out single items when it comes to my mind. My biggest "problem" are still my lip products, because of their limited shelf life in comparison to powder products.

  I'm doing my 30 day lipstick challenge at the moment and it's surprizingly fun to me! So far, I've noticed some things I've been aware of before, but it's really helpful to see those insights written down in my notes!
  - no Sheen Supremes ever again! (too creamy and slippery, especially the bold ones. The opposite of effortless)
  - no orange toned shades (!!!!!!!!)
  - no hints of white, especially in pinks -> no bubblegum pinks etc.
  - one bright pink/one red is enough for me. I rarely use those shades.
  Hope this helps me to improve my current/future stash even more.

  I'm planning to do a makeup no-buy this month, since I'd like to pick up 2 or 3 of those Mac Le Disko eyeshadows in July. Might run out of powder and cleansing oil (I've never hoarded these so I'm backup-free, lol), so these are the only two things I'm allowed to purchase this month if necessary.


----------



## ellemarie (Jun 7, 2015)

Finally threw out these oldies:

  - Red Romp lipglass (the companion lipglass to Queen's Sin, which I'm KEEPING)
  - Warning! lip lacquer
  - Sexier lipglass (lipglass from the Eddie Izzard collection, oy, so old)
  - Boldheart, Desire and Happening Gal lipglasses (none of which I ever wore)

  I've had some great stuff but didn't use it much since I had so much other stuff to use. It helps me keep perspective when I'm putting stuff in my cart online. I have great things now that shouldn't go to waste just because I was bored one day.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 7, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> @veronikawithak and @Alysse011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  From my experience, ebay is the least stressful place to sell. But I guess you can't sell used cosmetics there anymore, or at least not officially. Not sure. But if you can sell them locally at a fleamarket I guess that would be the best thing to do.
  Good going giving the stuff you don't need to you rmom! I just sold my VG Nicki as well. It's funny how all out of the sudden it's easy to let go of items that I was once so excited for and was stalking the MAC site for.

  My biggest issue right now is finding replacements for a lot of my staples, because many got discontinued recently or the formula was changed. From my bodycream to exfoliants, hair care, etc. it's really, really annoying. Since I have such high maintenance skin and mainly want to use natural products it's difficult to find alternatives, especially in the same price range.
  I haven't ​ even found a mascara yet. I did discover that Clinique has a brown waterproof one, but looks like they don't sell it in Germany. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​​


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 7, 2015)

BTW is @PixieDancer still around? Miss you, girl!


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't come to the board as often as I used to because makeup is no longer much of a temptation for me. I do still buy, but I no longer follow collection threads or pounce on LE items. I bought several Huggables and a couple of lustres earlier this year, but I have no regrets about any of those. I'll easily finish six lipsticks this year, so that didn't feel excessive to me.

  I have developed a fondness for Guerlain products because the finish is so flattering. Still, now that I have three variants of the pearls I haven't been tempted by newer ones and I'm happy with the two bronzers and two bronze/blush duos I have. If they launch a beautiful powder that I adore I'll get it, but I haven't been tempted by the summer or fall collections.

  I have a definite weakness for eyeshadow palettes and I really love Urban Decay, so I'm tempted by Naked Smoky. I don't need it, but if I really like it when it launches I'll probably get it.

  As it stands now, my annual purchases are primarily limited to staples (foundation for winter, BB cream and tinted sunscreen for summer, finishing powders, concealer, etc.), 6 or so lipsticks and maybe 2-4 other items I don't really need but fall in love with. I'm ok with that level of buying.

  I'm definitely pickier now. I will definitely check out an Urban Decay or KVD eyeshadow palette if I'm drawn to it, but unless I love it I won't buy it/keep it. I have enough products I love to not settle for just ok.

  Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 7, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> From my experience, ebay is the least stressful place to sell. But I guess you can't sell used cosmetics there anymore, or at least not officially. Not sure. But if you can sell them locally at a fleamarket I guess that would be the best thing to do.
> Good going giving the stuff you don't need to you rmom! I just sold my VG Nicki as well. It's funny how all out of the sudden it's easy to let go of items that I was once so excited for and was stalking the MAC site for.
> 
> My biggest issue right now is finding replacements for a lot of my staples, because many got discontinued recently or the formula was changed. Form my bodycream to exfoliants, hair care, etc. it's really, really annoying. Since I have such high maintenance skin and mainly want to use natural products it's difficult to find alternatives, especially in the same price range.
> ...


Haven't tried ebay yet. I might give selling my stuff a try one last time both online and IRL (when I've got enough time in my summer holidays), otherwise I might do some binge B2Ming.
  At the moment, I'm feeling a real urge to let go of the bright pink lip colors I've still kept. I'm feeling sooo insecure wearing them, and I think people will mistake me for an Natasha Ochsenknecht doppelgänger (that's a german celebrity with a very flashy look, for everyone else), lol. Well, I find her quite likeable, but I don't wanna look like her,  so...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The horrible thing about it is that I used to like these shades and actually wore them in public...kinda embarassing huh. Plus all the stalking and money. They can look fabulous on others, but they're just not made for me!

  Have you tried finding a tubing mascara instead of waterproof ones? Maybe there's a brown one among them: https://lauratipt.wordpress.com/tag/complete-list-of-tube-mascaras/ It's such a pity when staples get discontinued!

  Also missing @PixieDancer !!!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 7, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> BTW is @PixieDancer  still around? Miss you, girl!


  Missing her too!  I follow her on IG and it seems like she's been pretty busy / doing well.  Would be great to see you pop in to the thread [@]PixieDancer[/@]!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 7, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Haven't tried ebay yet. I might give selling my stuff a try one last time both online and IRL (when I've got enough time in my summer holidays), otherwise I might do some binge B2Ming.
> At the moment, I'm feeling a real urge to let go of the bright pink lip colors I've still kept. I'm feeling sooo insecure wearing them, and I think people will mistake me for an Natasha Ochsenknecht doppelgänger (that's a german celebrity with a very flashy look, for everyone else), lol. Well, I find her quite likeable, but I don't wanna look like her,  so...
> 
> 
> ...


  I B2Med recently as well. I was a little proud that I waited to get the lipsticks I wanted that way and that I didn't give in to ordering them.
  Lol @ Natascha Ochsenknecht. I don't think it's embarassing to wear these kind of shades, I'm sure they look good on you. But if you don't feel comfortable wearing them, get rid of them, no need to keep them. I know the feeling, there's a lot of stuff that I don't like to wear anymore either, because my taste has changed over the years. 

  Thanks for the tip! I've never paid attention to those before, I only know the Kanebo one but never tried it. The Clinique one I wanted is on there too, but there's another Clinique one that is available in brown, so I think I will try that one!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 7, 2015)

I did a little Hakuhodo haul last week and bought three eye brushes, which I'm incredibly happy with (I have a photo of them in the Hakuhodo thread). And I just reordered my Bare Minerals mascara (currently 20% off at Nordies; yay!) and MAC's Tailor Grey p/p, which I'd been wanting for a while. (I owned Maybelline's Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe/Permanent Taupe a while back, used it quite a bit, but it dried out on me. Tailor Grey is a similar colour, and I prefer the paint pot formula, soooo... )  Anyhoo! FOTD...  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * mix of NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia + Laura Mercier SFFF - Vanille (Vanille is quite pink, and I was hoping to neutralize the yellowness of Siberia. Didn't really work.) * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 and Y1 (I'm having concealer woes again. Sigh.) * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * Maybelline Brow Drama Brow Gel - Transparent * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny * Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Barcelona Beach (crease), Rockstar (lid) * MAC Eyeshadow - Mystery (outer corner) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin * The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 Fair * NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi


----------



## jennyap (Jun 8, 2015)

I've managed to trim my Mac is Beauty haul down to just three items (including a brush, which doesn't count against my low buy). Most significantly I'm skipping the fluidlines altogether. Looking Good was the one I was really stuck on, and even though I still love it having swatched it, I decided that I can as good as dupe it by topping Deep Diversion with Heritage Rouge pigment. I still kinda want Siahi, but as it's perm it can wait until I run down some other liners. 

  That means I'm left with a list (still waiting for one department store to launch it before I buy) of:
  Preening 
  I Get No Kick
  221 brush

  Good job as I slipped last week and made a bit of an impulse purchase (Topshop highlighter) after a super stressful week at work. It wasn't completely out of the blue, as I'd been thinking about it ever since it came out, but I certainly had no plans to get it in the near future. Looking back it's only the second time I've impulse bought this year (last time was in Feb) which is a massive improvement over last year. If I could go the rest of the year without any repeats that would be awesome. 

  On the plus side, I had a good month for empties and purging items in May. My figures for the year so far are now at a net reduction of 34. Still a long way to go to my target of 150, but with a couple more purging sessions and continued focus on using things up I am still optimistic that I will get there, as long as I can continue to keep the buying down.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 8, 2015)

jennyap said:


> I've managed to trim my Mac is Beauty haul down to just three items (including a brush, which doesn't count against my low buy). Most significantly I'm skipping the fluidlines altogether. Looking Good was the one I was really stuck on, and even though I still love it having swatched it, I decided that I can as good as dupe it by topping Deep Diversion with Heritage Rouge pigment. I still kinda want Siahi, but as it's perm it can wait until I run down some other liners.   That means I'm left with a list (still waiting for one department store to launch it before I buy) of: Preening  I Get No Kick 221 brush  Good job as I slipped last week and made a bit of an impulse purchase (Topshop highlighter) after a super stressful week at work. It wasn't completely out of the blue, as I'd been thinking about it ever since it came out, but I certainly had no plans to get it in the near future. Looking back it's only the second time I've impulse bought this year (last time was in Feb) which is a massive improvement over last year. If I could go the rest of the year without any repeats that would be awesome.   On the plus side, I had a good month for empties and purging items in May. My figures for the year so far are now at a net reduction of 34. Still a long way to go to my target of 150, but with a couple more purging sessions and continued focus on using things up I am still optimistic that I will get there, as long as I can continue to keep the buying down.


  I think that sounds like a solid year so far! Only 2 impulse purchases is pretty impressive. Good job!!  I had a ridiculous day yesterday. My AC unit in my apartment is in the ceiling of my bathroom. It started to leak and water flooded my bathroom floor around 1:30am. The emergency maintenance people finally came at 3am and "fixed" it. 2 hours later I woke up to the sound of running water, and water was running from the ceiling and flooding the floor again. I called again and people were in and out all day. Then they sent plumbers who cut a hole in my ceiling to get to the section of clogged pipe. I was then told the cable broke so they would come back tomorrow (today). So I couldn't use my shower or AC and there was constant dripping.   I emailed the office to ask for money off my rent and they said this is the first they have heard of the situation! I'm really hoping it's actually fixed today and not more of a headache.   What can you do though? It could be worse.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 8, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> I think that sounds like a solid year so far! Only 2 impulse purchases is pretty impressive. Good job!!  I had a ridiculous day yesterday. My AC unit in my apartment is in the ceiling of my bathroom. It started to leak and water flooded my bathroom floor around 1:30am. The emergency maintenance people finally came at 3am and "fixed" it. 2 hours later I woke up to the sound of running water, and water was running from the ceiling and flooding the floor again. I called again and people were in and out all day. Then they sent plumbers who cut a hole in my ceiling to get to the section of clogged pipe. I was then told the cable broke so they would come back tomorrow (today). So I couldn't use my shower or AC and there was constant dripping.   I emailed the office to ask for money off my rent and they said this is the first they have heard of the situation! I'm really hoping it's actually fixed today and not more of a headache.   What can you do though? It could be worse.


 oh my, what a bad day! Hope everything will be fixed soon so your bathroom can be used normally again soon. Each fall/winter, our heating and warm water need to be fixed, guess our landlord isn't skilled either. It's like an annual event for me, lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 9, 2015)

Confessions time... I bought one bronzer from Target (but it was BOGO 50% and the second one I'm returning so it came out to $9). I had a Sephora return and got two UD eyeshadows and an empty palette but still got $20 back on the card (so I didn't spend out of pocket) and I'm basically waiting for about $100 worth of returns to process. So if I figure in my Sephora return credit I've spent $3 on makeup so far this month. Not bad!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 10, 2015)

ok here it goes, my belated May breakdown *braces self*  1st Kora Organics Purifying Day & Night Cream - i did an order from Kora direct from australia to cut down on costs as this is pretty expenisve in £ on netaporter.  This cream has been on my wishlist for years now! 1st Kora Organics Blemish Gel - this was a repurchase, its a pricey spot treatment but i really like it, its one of the few spot treatments that doesnt depress me!  1st Kora Organics Balancing Rose Mist - another repurchase, i use this more as a pick me up than a toner. 1st Kora Organics Luxurious Rosehip Body Oil - a very pricey body oil but i'd used the facial oil and liked the results on my skin so was hoping for similar with this.  I do really enjoy using it but for the price i wont be buying it again. 1st Kora Organics Hand Cream - *free*! 2nd Tanya Burr Lipgloss Lunch Date - was half price at £3.15 so i went a bit cray with the lipgloss order! 2nd Tanya Burr Lipgloss Berry Picking 2nd Tanya Burr Lipgloss Champagne Toast 2nd Tanya Burr Lipgloss Daydream 3rd new c-id cosmetics nail polish pink macaroon - *free* with Cosmopolitan magazine, binned it as it was rubbish 6th Neal's Yard Remedies Wil Rose Hand Cream 50ml - *free* with Marie Clare magazine  10th Bioderma Sensibio H2O 500ml - a repurchase 10th Bioderma Sebium H20 500ml - a repurchase 10th Bioderma Sebium Foaming Gel 200ml - i've been loving the micellar water in the sebium range so figured the wash would pair well with it and i needed a new face wash. 14th Clinique Custom Smart Serum 10ml - *free* with InStyle magazine but i gave it to my sister. 14th Charlotte Tilbury Audrey Classic Pencil - i'd wanted the dark brown eye pencil the last time i purchased CT in selfridges but i got given teh wrong one 14th Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk Lip Cheat - had been on the wishlist for ages, sadly its super drying and very uncomfortable so i have to slather lipbalm over the top of it. if i could take it back i would  14th Lush New Charity Pot Sample - this body lotion is brilliant! I definately want a pot when i've used up a few more body products  14th Lush Ultrabland Facial Cleanser 50g - i'd ran out of all of my Liz Earle Cleanse & Polish so was looking for a new hot cloth cleanser.  I don't think I'm that keen on this though :/ 14th Lush Cosmetic Warrior Fresh Face Mask - *free*! 16th L'Oreal Luminizer Shampoo 200ml - *free*! i used my boots points 16th L'Oreal Luminizer Conditioner 200ml - *free*! i used my boots points 17th Real Techniques Sculpting Brush Set - i'd been waiting for this set to go on offer 18th Simple Micellar Face Wipes - i needed some facial wipes and thought i'd try these new ones but theyre pretty rubbish and smell too alcoholic. 22nd Lush Princess Dusting Powder - great for the gym!  22nd Lush Tea Tree Toner Tab - my friend said you can use this as a facial steam and then chill the water to use as a toner but it didnt really do anything for my skin oher than irritate my eyes! 22nd Lush Movis facial soap sample - *free*! i'm made up with this sample, it's a decent size i'd say about 50g  22nd Lush Fresh Farmacy soap sample - *free*! same as above wahoo! 27th Mac Keep It Loose Casual Color - a repurchase at the CCO. i'd thrown this out last summer as i'd had it too long so it feels awesoem having a fresh one  27th Mac New Love Mineralise Gloss - a true wishlist item found at the CCO! 27th 17 Falsifeye Brown Mascara - honestly this was an impulse buy as there was a points offer on if you bought it 27th 17 Belle Mirror Shine Lipstick - a recent wishlist item that was half price with another purchase ^ 29th Lush Hair Custard - a smoothing hair dressing that smells like vanilla! 29th Lush Sunny Day Hair Detangler - my hair is so frizzy atm i cant even handle it.  this doesn't smooth frizz as theres no silicones in it, so i see it as more of a styling spray to add weight. 29th Lush Violet Nights Bath Oil - i'd used up my one bath product so i was allowed to get this one that had been on my Lush wishlist for a while  29th Lush Jackie Oates Colour Supplement - my Dr Hauschka Tinted Cream is about to run out so i needed a new skin tint 29th Lush British Nanny moisturiser sample - *free*! 29th Lush Gorgeous moisturiser sample - *free*! 29th Lush Vanishing Cream moisturiser sample - *free*! 30th Elemis Illuminating Skin Balm 15ml  - *free* with Marie Clare magazine 30th Elemis Papaya Enzyme Peel 15ml - free with Marie Clare magazine but as i bought this one for the freebie i added the £3.99 cost onto my running total 30th Nails Inc nail varnish - *free* with Instyle magazine but I don't like the formula so gave to mum  31st Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser 29ml - *free* with look magazine this is pretty basic.  I'm happy that i've started being more creative with getting things for free with points or on offer, but i still need to make sure that the offers aren't ruling me and to stop and think more carefully before an impulse purchase. I'm liking all the bits and pieces like the magazine freebies and the samples I've got with my Lush orders, and honestly i've got enough little extras to tide me over for quite a while now. If i'm being honest with myself now i don't really need much of anything in the forseable future except more shampoo & conditioner, a replacement for the hot cloth cleanser when it runs out and a deodorant. I'm 10 days into June so far but let's see how i do thinking on that!


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 10, 2015)

Did my first batch of 'tidying' last weekend and amassed 3 30-gallon bags of clothes that I will donate to Goodwill. My closet looks so much better already! I'll be tackling my books next before I move onto my papers.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 11, 2015)

My may was disastrous for my low buy .... I purchased the Laura Mercier Eye Art palette and 1 Bite Beauty Luminous creme lipstick Duo to round up my order to 75$ and more for free shipping at Sephora and I won ''lost'' a bet on Ebay and was the lucky winner of a less expensive perfume bottle of  Tom Ford  Tobacco Vanille, that I'm still waiting for by the way. 

  And now I'm not half way into June and I purchase Shalimar Ode a la vanille (Mexique) because 'it was really cheap' on a discount site and it is limited edition from 2013, and I did purchase this week Guerlain meteorites rainbow perles. I really need to hide all my cards (debit and credit).
  The only thing that is good is all is paid for, so no outstanding balance but still no makeup purchase till August,  please, please please ....


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 12, 2015)

@kerry-jane88 I wish Lush was as generous with samples here! Back in, like, 2008, when Lush was quite new here, I always got loads of samples, but nowadays they're less generous. At the moment, I don't own any Lush items, but I was crazy for them some years ago (massage bars/used as body lotion, shampoo bars, and those solid body scrub/butter things!). I still got plenty of Soap & Glory stuff to use up (another body care craze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), but after finishing them, I might pick up two or three items. Got no Lush shop in my town, so I'll have to wait till I get somewhere else anyway!

@VAL4M I think it was you who uploaded her empties in the "use it up" thread, and I was really impressed by all those makeup products you finished/purged! 


  Until now, I haven't purchased any makeup or clothes in June 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I'm super busy and sometimes even a nervous wreck because of my MA thesis, lol. I've even gotten better when it comes to stress eating, which I'm really proud of. I plan to go on a shopping spree as soon as my thesis is finished (in about a month), but rather for looking at stuff/having coffee and ice cream and lunch somewhere, than for really purchasing loads of stuff. Still looking for a pair of Birkenstock shoes but nothing else.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 12, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> @kerry-jane88 I wish Lush was as generous with samples here! Back in, like, 2008, when Lush was quite new here, I always got loads of samples, but nowadays they're less generous. At the moment, I don't own any Lush items, but I was crazy for them some years ago (massage bars/used as body lotion, shampoo bars, and those solid body scrub/butter things!). I still got plenty of Soap & Glory stuff to use up (another body care craze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Buffy! I'm really trying to use my stuff.
  As for your thesis, I remember when I was doing mine (10years ago yikes! ) it was during summer too and what I did was every morning I took a book i needed to read and went outside (read in the park, at the beach etc) and came back home wrote 10 to 15 pages from 11h till 17h00 and 3 times a weeks a went to my dragon boat practices. So I never felt deprive of sun, activities and still socialized  and I did finish my thesis in time without any extra pound and with a nice tan.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 12, 2015)

So far this month I've purchased:  - skincare set from a new brand (love it) - clothing (3 summer dresses and a romper - the climate here is much warmer than I'm used to and my summer clothing was pretty much nonexistent) - dance membership and workout clothing (I gained about 40 pounds during school and I'm starting to get serious about losing it - I've already used the membership quite a bit and the workout clothing was needed now that I'm doing different activities and going more often)   The workout portion of my spending this month was quite large but definitely a good investment towards my health and happiness!  My plan for the rest of June is to pick up a few more clothing items. I only have 1 pair of shorts and the rest are long pants so I'll need a few shorts/capris. I also need new walking/hiking shoes and we're planning on buying bicycles.  For July I plan on going on a No Buy (for everything) and testing out my budget to see if it is comfortable for debt repayment. I have to start payments in November for one debt and the other starts in April. All of the money I would be putting on debts if both my payments started in July I'll keep track of in a savings account and make a lump sum payment to my first one in October.  For August we'll need to buy furniture and kitchen/miscellaneous things when we move into our new apartment. September will be another No Buy month. October I need to pay for a trip to attend a friend's wedding. Then November the debt repayment starts in earnest.      Not much room for makeup spending in there, but to be honest I haven't been tempted. I purchased a few things from indies last month (including tons of samples) and haven't even gotten around to trying them yet. Haven't purchased anything from MAC since probably November I think, and nothing from Sephora since April. All I forsee needing is a new mascara in October.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 12, 2015)

One more makeup item for the month for me, and it was a replacement item. A couple of nights ago, I tossed several items I wasn't using anymore, along with a few old things. One of those old things was my UD eyeliner pencil in Perversion; with that gone, I no longer had a black eyeliner pencil in my stash. So I bought one today. Prestige True Kohl Kajal in Black Matte. (I think it first came out a year or two ago, and I've been intrigued by it since. So I picked it up today to try out.)  I think I'm good for the rest of the month. :nods:


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 12, 2015)

I B2MAC'd for a lipstick and purchased a pro pan eyeshadow as the brown color and an pity 2-shadow pro palette for my eyebrow eye shadows. I'm returning a blush soon and that's it for June. I may end up returning some d/s items I ordered depending on whether or not I like them. That puts my June cosmetics spending at just under $60, maybe less depending on returns. The only purchases I'm allowing for July are the Becca highlighter and possibly the BB Shimmbrick. I want to wait until August on the Shimmerbrick, but I don't want it to sell out.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm currently in the middle of some serious re-organization/deep cleaning in my entire home. I've noticed that I'm being overrun with makeup, beauty products, lotions and shower gels, etc.

  No buys are unrealistic for me. I think I need to go on a low buy- just the products I truly love and may have room for. I have way too much makeup (ok, yes, nail polish too but I can have a pass on that) that I keep kicking items out of my "in-rotation" stash to my deep storage.

  Enough.

  I've been working down my stash towards my goals in certain categories but not making dents in others. For instance, I've only bought one tube of mascara in the last 2 years (navy Guerlain Cils d'Enfer) but am religious about throwing tubes every 30 days for eye health reasons (if anything happens to my eyesight, I will lose my job since 20/20 correctable vision is a requirement). I've ID'd 3 bottles of foundation I need to finish and 2 primers. I've finished one foundation, and am almost done with one of the primers.

  I think the fact that this fall isn't luring me in is perfect timing to put me on a low-buy. I just discovered a Diorshow Fusion Mono that had completely dried out and cracked because I didn't have time to use it. Enough.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm currently in the middle of some serious re-organization/deep cleaning in my entire home. I've noticed that I'm being overrun with makeup, beauty products, lotions and shower gels, etc.  No buys are unrealistic for me. I think I need to go on a low buy- just the products I truly love and may have room for. I have way too much makeup (ok, yes, nail polish too but I can have a pass on that) that I keep kicking items out of my "in-rotation" stash to my deep storage.  Enough.  I've been working down my stash towards my goals in certain categories but not making dents in others. For instance, I've only bought one tube of mascara in the last 2 years (navy Guerlain Cils d'Enfer) but am religious about throwing tubes every 30 days for eye health reasons (if anything happens to my eyesight, I will lose my job since 20/20 correctable vision is a requirement). I've ID'd 3 bottles of foundation I need to finish and 2 primers. I've finished one foundation, and am almost done with one of the primers.  I think the fact that this fall isn't luring me in is perfect timing to put me on a low-buy. I just discovered a Diorshow Fusion Mono that had completely dried out and cracked because I didn't have time to use it. Enough.


   That's interesting, about the 20/20 vision being a necessity at your job. I feel like products at that price point should have better longevity but perhaps it's the nature of the item.


----------



## ellemarie (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm not much of a reddit user but I'm dabbling with it. The /makeuprehab sub is great and they pointed me toward /makeupexchange. Maybe I'll have better luck selling my stuff once I figure out how to post images.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I feel like products at that price point should have better longevity but perhaps it's the nature of the item.


 
  It's a visual job, and I knew the requirements prior to taking it. There are other places in the organization that I _could_ work with uncorrectable eyesight (I wear glasses), but my technical field requires 20/20 correctable vision.

  The general rule is 3 months for mascara due to bacterial growth, but especially since I'm just using deluxe minis, throwing them every month is rational to me. Plus, I've tried many, many mascaras this way. I think I can go for another year without buying a full-sized tube (aside from any colored mascaras I may fall in love with). And I've given my mother handfuls of mascara samples too. I'm always on the hunt for Sephora codes for deluxe samples for my favorites to use when I purchase staples.

  Today I started the first in what I hope to be a weekly experiment to work down my stash and try to re-love old favorites: Try to use products I used to love and no longer reach for instead of my daily staples.

  Today's Experimental FOTD:
  Primer: Shiseido Refining Makeup Primer (_current daily picks: Guerlain Meteorites primer/Nars Pro-Prime_)
  Concealer: Shiseido Natural Finish Concealer (_current daily picks: combo of NARS Radiant Concealer & NARS Concealer_)
  Foundation: Burberry Sheer Foundation (_current daily picks: Tom Ford Traceless Foundation/Tom Ford Foundation Stick/Chanel Perfection Luminere Velvet_)
  Powder: Chanel Les Beiges (my go-to, but I only own 2 finishing powders)
  Brows: Armani Eye & Brow Maestro (_current daily pick: Tom Ford Brow Definer_)
  Blush: Shiseido Face Color Enhancing Trio (_current daily pick: Tom Ford Blush_)
  Bronzer: Tarte Park Avenue Princess (_current daily picks: Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons/Tom Ford Bronzer_)
  Highlighter: NARS Albatross (_current daily picks: ColourPop_)
  Eye Primer: Smashbox 24H Primer (_current daily pick:_ _NARS Smudge Proof Primer_)
  Highlight Shadow: Burberry Sheer Eyeshadow Trench (my HG, daily pick)
  Eyeshadow: Tarte Aqualillies Palette (_hadn't picked this up in at least a year)_
  Eyeliners: Urban Decay Mainline, Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof Amber Dore

  I still haven't settled on a lipstick today, but I only incorporated 2 of my morning go-tos in the entire face. I forgot how much I loved the Shiseido Face Enhancing Trio, and remember why I wasn't a huge fan of the Aqualillies palette (but it's awesome for being waterproof- that's why I keep it around, for those 100 and humid days when everything melts off of my face). The Burberry foundation, Shiseido primer, and Shiseido concealer are all on my "use it up ASAP" list, so I'm making good progress on them. I'm almost done with the concealer. I expect the primer to start going down quickly since I finished the other primer I was trying to use up yesterday.

  I'm having a hard time keeping my "active" stash in 4 plastic drawers (the Sterilite ones you can get at Target for like $15 each); I'm trying to consolidate my 1200 bottles of nail polish into 8 of them. I have an entire vanity in an extra bathroom (don't worry, no shower or humidity) that's full, too.

  It's time to fall in love with my stash again and use a  bunch of stuff up.  I'm already rehoming as much as I can....


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 14, 2015)

ellemarie said:


> I'm not much of a reddit user but I'm dabbling with it. The /makeuprehab sub is great and they pointed me toward /makeupexchange. Maybe I'll have better luck selling my stuff once I figure out how to post images.


 oh interesting, I didn't even know this existed *blushing* maybe I can find some inspiration there, thanks!  Today I finished Satin Taupe eyeshadow, yayyy! Feels so good to throw an empty (!) pan into my B2M box. Won't repurchase it because I still own a million taupe/shimmery brown shadows. Once applied, there's no big difference between them.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 14, 2015)

FOTD... * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * Maybelline Brow Drama Brow Mascara - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey (love!) * Prestige True Kohl Kajal eyeliner pencil - Matte Black (used on the waterlines; not terrible staying power but could be better) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin * The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 Fair * Maybelline Color Sensational Vivids - Shocking Coral


----------



## ellemarie (Jun 15, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Today I finished Satin Taupe eyeshadow, yayyy! Feels so good to throw an empty (!) pan into my B2M box. Won't repurchase it because I still own a million taupe/shimmery brown shadows. Once applied, there's no big difference between them.


  I have to build up 50 points of comment karma before I can sell, so I just have to do that without buying from the sales threads. 

  I'm going to start putting stuff in my B2M bag since it's not selling at all. I'm talking the older six-pan holiday palettes. It's not worth the effort to try to sell them anymore. I might also go through the 15-pans again and get rid of the older/more used shadows. Unfortunately, my destashing is mostly just getting rid of all my MAC because, as KonMari puts it, those items no longer spark joy when I touch them.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 15, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> BTW is @PixieDancer still around? Miss you, girl!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *jennyap*
> ...


  Awwwwww! Hey my sweet girlies!  I've been missing you guys too!  I HAVE been super busy... work work work. And of course, raising the silly kiddo!  Hope you ladies are all doing well and having much success with your 2015 low-buys!  I'll try to peak in more often!


  Here's my update!!!  I have tried to stay away for fear of the "sucking in and buying too much" that sometimes gets ahold of us on Specktra!
  SOOOOO glad to see that many of you are still commited to your goals and trying to low-buy!  I think my first go-around with this little experimnent back in 2014 was a HUGE success!  For the most part I don't freak out or even keep up with all the new LE craziness.  I've found that I feel much less stressed with my makeup when I find things I LOVE that I can get anytime I want rather than chasing that LE high just to feel let down when I couldn't get something, or even worse, when I WAS able to get the things I wanted but they fell short of my expectations.  I did recently get a few more of the Huggables, since I loved that formula so much last year.  But I know I'll use them all!  I also got several of the new MUFE Artist Shadows, but I KNOW they will make it easy peasy to let some of those MAC shadows go that just don't make the cut against these for me.
  I need to get around to doing another purge now that I'm feeling better about not getting the LE goodies... I think it will be easier for me to let some of the ones I don't use go now.  I'm sure I'll be appalled by the quantity I let go, but at least I'm not just replacing it now with more.  I have way more makeup than I (or 50+) could go through in a lifetime most likely.  I am keeping really busy with my career and just wrapped my new movie project where I was the lead actress AND did makeup on set too... so it was really nice to use some of my kit again and pass on some valuable info to some actresses that didn't have the knowledge I've accumulated by being a makeup lover and "collector" for so long.  It was really cool to feel like I was passing on info and using up some good products that I would probably end up throwing away.  I also passed on lots of products I knew looked good on some of the other girls but I never really reached for often.  Feels good to let go and be happier with my stash because it's stuff I LOVE!  

  I'll check back with everyone soon!  Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 15, 2015)

Pixxieeeeeee! :hug:


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 15, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Pixxieeeeeee!


  HEYYYYYYYYY princess!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 15, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> BTW is @PixieDancer still around? Miss you, girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pixie!  It's so good to read a post from you! I'm glad to hear that you're doing so well. What a great thing you've started here.  I consider myself lucky that I found this thread very shortly after I joined Specktra.  I would probably have a scary amount of make up if I didn't have this thread to help balance my impulse buys. Not that my collection isn't scary big, but at least I know it!  I've recently been able to B2M or throw out some lippies and glosses that seemed like they were still good but were several years old. Seeing that I hadn't used much of some of them made me feel badly, which has made me decide I don't want to have so much make up that I barely can use things for YEARS.  That's a good realization for me that will definitely help me keep the buying restricted.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 15, 2015)

While I'm here, I'm going to confess that MAC's 10.00 off every 50.00 spent promotion totally sucked me in.  I initially thought I'd just get some things that I'd been wanting to try in the skincare/foundation/primer area. So I picked out a few things, and then because I was trying to figure out the new web site navigation I found a few more. And then I discovered that Le Disko had went on sale already, which I had planned to get a few things from.  SO, I ended up getting the Le Disko things too.  What I SHOULD have done was gotten rid of the primer, concealer, etc. and only bought what I had planned from Le Disko.  Sigh...  I was so excited to get a discount from MAC. I've never gotten any promo discount from them.  

  Oh and before I got this offer, I got a blush and some lip glosses from UD that I've been coveting, and a shirt from Free People.  So all of that adds up to more than I can afford, so something will have to be returned.  

  When will I get off of this ride? I'm hoping now, because there isn't much I want that I know of for the rest of the year. I also managed to keep my Huggables purchase to just 2, and all I've bought from the new matte lip collection is Whirl.  Oh and I haven't bought anything from Sephora for a couple of months.

  I know a big part of my problem is the depression that I've been in since my kitty died a few weeks ago. Since I had her for 18 years she was such a part of my every day life that with her gone, it's making me see and be unhappy about a lot of things.  I have to keep telling myself that this is temporary and things will get better.

  Any advice from others?


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 16, 2015)

burghchick said:


> While I'm here, I'm going to confess that MAC's 10.00 off every 50.00 spent promotion totally sucked me in.  I initially thought I'd just get some things that I'd been wanting to try in the skincare/foundation/primer area. So I picked out a few things, and then because I was trying to figure out the new web site navigation I found a few more. And then I discovered that Le Disko had went on sale already, which I had planned to get a few things from.  SO, I ended up getting the Le Disko things too.  What I SHOULD have done was gotten rid of the primer, concealer, etc. and only bought what I had planned from Le Disko.  Sigh...  I was so excited to get a discount from MAC. I've never gotten any promo discount from them.
> 
> Oh and before I got this offer, I got a blush and some lip glosses from UD that I've been coveting, and a shirt from Free People.  So all of that adds up to more than I can afford, so something will have to be returned.
> 
> ...


  I'm so sorry for your loss and that your kitty makes you so sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it's totally fine that you've used shopping as an outlet for your emotions at first, because losing someone is hard and everybody needs some distraction in a situation like this, (I hope I didn't misunderstand your post), but now it's time to move on and stop overspending on makeup. Shopping might make you feel good for a little while, but eventually, it won't really heal the pain and it won't take away your sadness in any way. I'm sure your kitty can still be part of your life although she's not with you - having lived with you for so long, she has formed your character and made you the awesome person you are today! Appreciate the impact she still has on your life and turn it into positive memories that make you happy. Fill the hole in your heart with appreciation and love and memories, not with material things you don't need. I know it's hard, but concentrate on the good things in your life, because they're still there although you might be missing them at the moment - like the sun on a rainy day, which is still in the sky although those lousy clouds are covering him.
  (I hope all this doesn't sound silly or inappropriate...just some thoughts I had and I dearly want to help!)


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 16, 2015)

PixieDancer said:


> Awwwwww! Hey my sweet girlies!  I've been missing you guys too!  I HAVE been super busy... work work work. And of course, raising the silly kiddo!  Hope you ladies are all doing well and having much success with your 2015 low-buys!  I'll try to peak in more often!
> 
> 
> Here's my update!!!  I have tried to stay away for fear of the "sucking in and buying too much" that sometimes gets ahold of us on Specktra!
> ...


  Pixie is back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So glad to see you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy to hear you're doing so well, with your low-buy and of course your career.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 16, 2015)

I've decluttered some more in the last couple of days. Threw out a whole bag of nail polishes. Also gave away several bags of clothing most of which I've never even worn once.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 16, 2015)

Since I can't sleep and the power keeps going out in the whole neighbourhood since yesterday and I spent most of the evening and night sitting here with a candle, I'm going to take advantage of the fact that the internet is working again to eleborate a little on my recent low-buy experiences, lol.

  The #1 lesson I've learned is to only buy what I need RIGHT NOW. I think we all know the temptation of buying something because it is on sale or there is a nice gift with purchase or BOGO deal etc. because we feel like we will use it at some point, right? But the reality for me is that in most cases I won't. No matter if it's makeup, skincare or clothes and asseccories. Our needs and taste change - faster than we often think -, trends come and go, and the tank top that we thought would be a great idea to buy multiples of goes out of style or doesn't fit anymore etc. A drawer full of glittery and funky nail polishes? What was I thinking?
  So that is something I've realized but still have to work on. I'm not so delusional to think I won't buy backups anymore or give in when I see a good deal on a product I love, especially when it's LE / being discontinued. And fashion-wise, sometimes it's difficult to predict how often we'll really wear something and for how long we'll like it before we feel it's out of style.

  I had a tiny reality check today, pretty random, but still. I found an unopened jar of my vitamin supplement (only one I take). I only buy one or two at a time because it expires pretty fast, so I pretty much plan ahead when to repurchase it and how long it's going to last me (have to order it online). So I was really surprised to find an unopened one - which unfortunately had already expired last year - that I couldn't remember at all buying / still having. Made me realize that I want to be more aware of the purchases I make in general. I want to be able to know what I own and not have stuff sitting around in drawers, boxes, bags somewhere that I have forgotten about. I hate that feeling of basically throwing money out of the window.


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 17, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> The #1 lesson I've learned is to only buy what I need RIGHT NOW. I think we all know the temptation of buying something because it is on sale or there is a nice gift with purchase or BOGO deal etc. because we feel like we will use it at some point, right? But the reality for me is that in most cases I won't. No matter if it's makeup, skincare or clothes and asseccories. Our needs and taste change - faster than we often think -, trends come and go, and the tank top that we thought would be a great idea to buy multiples of goes out of style or doesn't fit anymore etc. A drawer full of glittery and funky nail polishes? What was I thinking? So that is something I've realized but still have to work on. I'm not so delusional to think I won't buy backups anymore or give in when I see a good deal on a product I love, especially when it's LE / being discontinued.


   This.  All this. Also I've noticed I jump bandwagons too easily. I will "bandwagon love" only to find that I only "sorta like" something. It's kind of a waste. Then as a student  moving from the MUCH cheaper deep south to SoCal... I need to save. Spending habits die hard though.    lol hate even thinking about it.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 18, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Naynadine said:
> 
> 
> > The #1 lesson I've learned is to only buy what I need RIGHT NOW. I think we all know the temptation of buying something because it is on sale or there is a nice gift with purchase or BOGO deal etc. because we feel like we will use it at some point, right? But the reality for me is that in most cases I won't. No matter if it's makeup, skincare or clothes and asseccories. Our needs and taste change - faster than we often think -, trends come and go, and the tank top that we thought would be a great idea to buy multiples of goes out of style or doesn't fit anymore etc. A drawer full of glittery and funky nail polishes? What was I thinking? So that is something I've realized but still have to work on. I'm not so delusional to think I won't buy backups anymore or give in when I see a good deal on a product I love, especially when it's LE / being discontinued.
> ...


  I had to tell you I understand about moving from the south to SoCal.  I moved from Atlanta to Irvine, CA in 2003. My rent almost doubled for a smaller Apt. It's a huge change in lifestyle, too.  There is a lot more pressure to look good and have the "in" things in SoCal.  Are you in the OC by chance?


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 18, 2015)

burghchick said:


> I had to tell you I understand about moving from the south to SoCal. I moved from Atlanta to Irvine, CA in 2003. My rent almost doubled for a smaller Apt. It's a huge change in lifestyle, too. There is a lot more pressure to look good and have the "in" things in SoCal. Are you in the OC by chance?


  Oh man, I'm coming from Mississippi going to Santa Barbara... how quickly did you have to adapt?
  My housing contract starts in late August and I've found a place relatively "cheap" (by Cali standards) but at the expense of having more roommates that I'm comfortable with. I'm also hesitant about the pressure to "fit in" cause I'm pretty steadfast in my own individuality mostly. Baha. Anyway, I need to be more financially responsible or I'll regret it later.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 18, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I had to tell you I understand about moving from the south to SoCal. I moved from Atlanta to Irvine, CA in 2003. My rent almost doubled for a smaller Apt. It's a huge change in lifestyle, too. There is a lot more pressure to look good and have the "in" things in SoCal. Are you in the OC by chance?
> ...


  I have never been to Santa Barbara but I've heard it's very unique and very nice.  Irvine is right next to Newport Beach which is a very "rich" area, so maybe you won't see as much of the image conscious people as I did. I also worked at a law firm so that didn't help (I'm a techie, not an attorney).  I had very little time to adapt, too.  I was offered a job and had to go out in less than a month.  I flew out for 2 days to see the area and find an Apt.  The cost is the biggest downside to SoCal, but there are a bunch of upsides.  I loved living there and would not have left if I hadn't lost my job. I let people talk me into moving back to my hometown and I miss Cali A LOT.  I was terrified to move out there, but I'm really glad I did.  So I hope it will work out well for you.  You can definitely still be unique and your own person, that probably even helps.  Paint your toenails and carry a designer handbag and you'll still fit in. I never had a designer bag and I still made friends.  I would like to keep in touch and know how it goes for you.  I understand about roommates, I didn't want any but I should have tried it anyhow. I might still be there if I had! Are you going to UCSB? What made you choose that school? This is a great thread, btw. It will help with the budgeting.  I'm sure SB has at least 1 MAC store close by so this will help.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 19, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Since I can't sleep and the power keeps going out in the whole neighbourhood since yesterday and I spent most of the evening and night sitting here with a candle, I'm going to take advantage of the fact that the internet is working again to eleborate a little on my recent low-buy experiences, lol.
> 
> The #1 lesson I've learned is to only buy what I need RIGHT NOW. I think we all know the temptation of buying something because it is on sale or there is a nice gift with purchase or BOGO deal etc. because we feel like we will use it at some point, right? But the reality for me is that in most cases I won't. No matter if it's makeup, skincare or clothes and asseccories. Our needs and taste change - faster than we often think -, trends come and go, and the tank top that we thought would be a great idea to buy multiples of goes out of style or doesn't fit anymore etc. A drawer full of glittery and funky nail polishes? What was I thinking?
> So that is something I've realized but still have to work on. I'm not so delusional to think I won't buy backups anymore or give in when I see a good deal on a product I love, especially when it's LE / being discontinued. And fashion-wise, sometimes it's difficult to predict how often we'll really wear something and for how long we'll like it before we feel it's out of style.
> ...


  Your first point really applies to my shopping behavior. The best example in my case is shopping during the sale at the end of a season, e.g. summer clothes in August/September. I won't wear clothes made for hot weather or with "summery" patterns like palm trees or hibiscus flowers in fall, so I really shouldn't purchase them when summer's almost over. Knowing myself, I'll want some new clothes next summer anyway. In May/June it's okay because I stil get a chance to use them, but later in the season, I should just wait for the new fall collections to arrive instead of rushing for more summer items.
  Yesterday I splurged on sandals, well I had planned to find a new pair anyway, but I ended up purchasing three. I found them at an inexpensive store (Deichmann for those who know) so I spent 80 Euros for all of them. I really felt like a splurge, but I'm not sorry, lol. I've been wearing Converse and similar shoes since I was a teenager, and just in the last 6-9 months, I've started to be interested in shoes. While my style has changed and become more grown-up in the last few years, my shoes still were some dirty colorful Converse and they kinda mismatched with my clothes (nothing wrong about trainers though, but I guess one can get the point). I'll keep some trainers for rainy days or garden work etc., but I'll purge the rest and I won't purchase new ones.

  Oh and re: the expired vitamin supplement: this happens to me all the time with all kinds of food. When there are special offers, I tend to buy stuff "because I might like to eat that sooner or later", but then I totally forget about it. Just found a bunch of pricey Lindt chocolate bars I had purchased in a huge bag (it weighed like 1kg/2 pounds or so) when I was at the outlet center ("OMG it's so cheap I need it"...blah blah), but the vanished in the darkest corner of my drawer. Luckily, their best before date was the end of May, so I tried them and they're still tasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate tossing food into the garbage, it always makes me feel bad because I'm throwing it away while others can only afford the simplest/cheapest meals, or even worse. This point is valid for stuff like makeup/clothes as well, I know, but when it comes to food, it's the worst for me.


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 20, 2015)

burghchick said:


> This is a great thread, btw. It will help with the budgeting. I'm sure SB has at least 1 MAC store close by so this will help.


  Hmm, reading your post has calmed my anxiety a bit. Thanks~ I think my "stereotyping" + listening to other around me is what the problem seems to stem from though. And please! I will definitely keep in touch!

  And yes, I'm attending UCSB for a doctorate degree. I just finished my Master's and made a promise to move away from the south.  While I do enjoy where I am, I feel trapped by the small town mentality and the majority who are content with never "seeing the world". I interviewed in DC, Indiana, LA, and Santa Barbara. Of the four places, UCSB and UCLA were top choices but UCSB ultimately had more positives on my personal list of needs and wants. Plus I found that I am wayyy to used to warm weather to handle DC and Indiana. Lol I remember feeling like a popsicle during my interview.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 21, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Hmm, reading your post has calmed my anxiety a bit. Thanks~ I think my "stereotyping" + listening to other around me is what the problem seems to stem from though. And please! I will definitely keep in touch!
> 
> And yes, I'm attending UCSB for a doctorate degree. I just finished my Master's and made a promise to move away from the south.  While I do enjoy where I am, I feel trapped by the small town mentality and the majority who are content with never "seeing the world". I interviewed in DC, Indiana, LA, and Santa Barbara. Of the four places, UCSB and UCLA were top choices but UCSB ultimately had more positives on my personal list of needs and wants. Plus I found that I am wayyy to used to warm weather to handle DC and Indiana. Lol I remember feeling like a popsicle during my interview.


I think you did the right (and brave) thing to move away from your comfort zone for your PhD. I've tried to do that for my degrees too. I think you will find your niche and be happy.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 21, 2015)

A FOTD double feature -- one from Friday, one from today.  Friday FOTD... * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * hair spray on spoolie in lieu of brow gel * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Twilight * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Strada * Illamasqua Lipstick - Sangers  Sunday FOTD... * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 (mixed with OCC Skin Conceal in Y1 to use on blemishes) * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey * MAC Eyeshadows - Satin Taupe (on lid) and Copperplate (crease) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Rockstar (inner corner highlight) * UD Eyeshadow - Kinky (depotted from Smoked Palette; used to blend out harsh edges near brows) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy * NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 23, 2015)

Still no new makeup for me! I returned quite a few things and did a partial exchange for the Super Goop UV Defense Refresher Spray but I don't count that as a cosmetic purchase or even a frivolous beauty purchase.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 24, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great thread, btw. It will help with the budgeting. I'm sure SB has at least 1 MAC store close by so this will help.
> ...


i completely understand about the small-town mentality! Most of my family is like that - they've never lived more than 15 minutes from where we grew up. i can't comprehend that.  I'm glad I've moved around and I'm hoping to be moving again soon.  Moving back to my hometown was a huge mistake. There is so much to be experienced in the world. I won't go ob in public posts but i'll def keep in touch.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 25, 2015)

I've started seeing a psychologist for my anxiety and mood issues, which in turn has really helped my buying.  I did one last big buy with the MAC $10 off $50 code - some fluidlines and also a concealer that I needed.  I'm honestly pretty happy with my makeup collection right now and am starting to purge on the Clearance Bin to try to recouperate some of my money.  Ugh.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I've started seeing a psychologist for my anxiety and mood issues, which in turn has really helped my buying.  I did one last big buy with the MAC$10 off $50 code - some fluidlines and also a concealer that I needed.  I'm honestly pretty happy with my makeup collection right now and am starting to purge on the Clearance Bin to try to recouperate some of my money.  Ugh.


  That's awesome that your psychologist was helpful for you. I went a few weeks ago and while it wasn't enjoyable for me I had a "look at the bigger picture" moment. Which is probably why I stepped off of Specktra for a bit, I needed a break from everything.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey guys Kerry checking in!  I've been at my job at a pub/restaurant for a month now and it's been a big help in cutting down my beauty spending!  I'm so busy I don't sit and shop online the way I used to and when I do have time off Usually the last thing I want to do is stare at my fone or a pc screen!  It's also showed me what I really need from my beauty products - natural cheek colours that won't look out of place one they start to fade and hydrating lip products for example. After an 8 hour shift with no mirror touch up breaks I've been able to weed out plenty of products that haven't made the cut! Surprisingly a lot of these have been Mac lipsticks - without touching them up with lipbalm I've found most of them drying!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 27, 2015)

Just having a peek to say hi and reply 
@Anaphora and @mel33t That's great that this was helpful for you, even if it wasn't enjoyable, I think it's a good way to reflect one's own behavior and to get some inspirational input/point of view one hasn't had before. I've been watching both a lot of "shopaholic" documentaries and self-appreciation vlogs lately, and I've made some really helpful conclusions.
@kerry-jane88 word! That's exactly what I've noticed myself, but I've tried to make (silly) excuses so I kept a lot of items instead of purging them. That lipstick thing is really relevant to me, at my job or even in my free time when I'm not at home, I absolutely dislike having to check my lipstick/reapply it. Having snacks at work, there always are some nasty crumbs from my sandwiches/cookies etc. which get stuck on my lips when I'm wearing gloss, for example. Dunno if that's because I'm so clumsy, lol. Or lipstick vanishing from the center of the lips, leaving a weird "liner". My job is at a small library and I'm the only employee per shift, so I was told to lock the entrance when I need to go to the restroom (that's not so nice, because customers can't enter the library then), and I also need to seize my chance when there are no customers because I'm not allowed to leave them unattended, plus, I won't put my makeup bag on the desk and reapply my lipstick when there are customers around. So it's really hard to find a moment to reapply my makeup properly. Therefore, I prefer neutral lip colors that either last very well or vanish from my lips in a non-silly way.
  btw, I'm afraid my sentence structure/grammar's really clumsy atm, I'm crazily busy doing stuff for uni and I guess my brain is switching off any functions which aren't necessary at the moment, such as foreign languages, lol.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey guys- checking in for some accountability! (and some advice)

  This week, I purchased the following (remember, I gave myself a nail polish pass- I normally wouldn't get 2 CL polishes in one week though):
  Tatcha blotting papers (I am down to 2 in the packet in my purse)
  Shiseido facial cotton (I opened my last packet at home- I try to keep at least 1 around so I don't run out)
  CL Alta Perla nail polish
  CL Scarabee I nail polish (LE)
  Chanel Fraucheur nail polish (LE)
  Revlon Super Lustrous Shine Lipstick- Lovers Coral (wanted to try formula, and a plenti offer made it $2.99)
  4x Butter London Scrubbers (HG product for me, on sale at Ulta)

  I went to a class at Sephora and didn't pick anything up (yay!). I also avoided Bath & Body Works (semi-annual sale is catnip for me).

  Aside from the 2 CL, I did well this week. I'm going to pick up the AmorePacific SPF compact to try because I'm always on the hunt for good sunblock. With lots of melanoma in my family, this is not an area I consider low-buy apply to. It's basic healthcare.

  And here's where I'm having some issues.  My Chi flat iron died yesterday morning. I headed to Ulta yesterday to pick up another one (my store has some less desirable colors on clearance for $60; I don't care what color it is) because of the 3x points. I saw the email about the upcoming 5x event instead and settled for another 2 boxes of Scrubbers. I can't get away with going to work without a flat iron, and my hair breaks easily. I like my Chi. Not an issue, especially at the lower price. I will purchase a clearance Chi tomorrow when the event starts since those points mean a lot to me.

  I'm stockpiling my Ulta points because I have a future need/want. My hair dryer has a death rattle, so I know its days are numbered. I've had it 6 years already. I will _need_ a new hair dryer, and _need_ a good one because drying my hair is an adventure. I _want_ to upgrade to a GHD or T3. I cannot stomach paying $200-250 for a hair dryer, so I'm hoarding Ulta points. My hope is that when the next uber 20% coupon comes out with 0 exclusions, I'll have enough points to either pay for one or make it < $50.

  I noticed today in the shower that my 2 shampoos and conditioners (I found alternating works best for my hair) are down at the 1/3 mark. My favorite hair mask is now at about 40% full. All will need to be purchased within the next 4 weeks. As will my Philosophy wipes, and one of my staple hair styling products. Does it violate the spirit of low buy if I just buy everything I would have to replace within the next 4 weeks during the 5x event if those points might be enough to get me close to my target when I need to purchase a hair dryer? All are products that are daily staples that I've replaced individually more than once already, so I will use them.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 27, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Hey guys- checking in for some accountability! (and some advice)  This week, I purchased the following (remember, I gave myself a nail polish pass- I normally wouldn't get 2 CL polishes in one week though): Tatcha blotting papers (I am down to 2 in the packet in my purse) Shiseido facial cotton (I opened my last packet at home- I try to keep at least 1 around so I don't run out) CL Alta Perla nail polish CL Scarabee I nail polish (LE) Chanel Fraucheur nail polish (LE) Revlon Super Lustrous Shine Lipstick- Lovers Coral (wanted to try formula, and a plenti offer made it $2.99) 4x Butter London Scrubbers (HG product for me, on sale at Ulta)  I went to a class at Sephora and didn't pick anything up (yay!). I also avoided Bath & Body Works (semi-annual sale is catnip for me).  Aside from the 2 CL, I did well this week. I'm going to pick up the AmorePacific SPF compact to try because I'm always on the hunt for good sunblock. With lots of melanoma in my family, this is not an area I consider low-buy apply to. It's basic healthcare.  And here's where I'm having some issues.  My Chi flat iron died yesterday morning. I headed to Ulta yesterday to pick up another one (my store has some less desirable colors on clearance for $60; I don't care what color it is) because of the 3x points. I saw the email about the upcoming 5x event instead and settled for another 2 boxes of Scrubbers. I can't get away with going to work without a flat iron, and my hair breaks easily. I like my Chi. Not an issue, especially at the lower price. I will purchase a clearance Chi tomorrow when the event starts since those points mean a lot to me.  I'm stockpiling my Ulta points because I have a future need/want. My hair dryer has a death rattle, so I know its days are numbered. I've had it 6 years already. I will _need_ a new hair dryer, and _need_ a good one because drying my hair is an adventure. I _want_ to upgrade to a GHD or T3. I cannot stomach paying $200-250 for a hair dryer, so I'm hoarding Ulta points. My hope is that when the next uber 20% coupon comes out with 0 exclusions, I'll have enough points to either pay for one or make it < $50.  I noticed today in the shower that my 2 shampoos and conditioners (I found alternating works best for my hair) are down at the 1/3 mark. My favorite hair mask is now at about 40% full. All will need to be purchased within the next 4 weeks. As will my Philosophy wipes, and one of my staple hair styling products. Does it violate the spirit of low buy if I just buy everything I would have to replace within the next 4 weeks during the 5x event if those points might be enough to get me close to my target when I need to purchase a hair dryer? All are products that are daily staples that I've replaced individually more than once already, so I will use them.


  Great job!  I don't think that violates the spirit of a low buy at all. They're staples that would be replaced anyway (it's not like you're purchasing a new lipstick when you have a dozen already), and I honestly think it would be smarter to get them during the 5x points.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 27, 2015)

My June low buy went pretty well. I did buy 2 lip products - a Surratt lip gloss  and a new color of YSL Sheer Candy (I finished a tube of one this month). I'm thinking of returning a dior lippie I bought in May that I haven't worn much at all. We will see.   I also moved last weekend and purged a TON of stuff. Anything that didn't spark joy haha. So makeup, shoes, clothes, etc were donated. I had a lot of makeup in my bathroom closet that I took out of rotation and haven't used since and didn't miss at all - it felt good to let it go! For some reason purging is highly satisfying.   I will say though that I'm about to buy another Guerlain foundation. I have a $40 gift card to Sephora. I'll still be out about $20, but that's better than $60! It's not really an absolute need since I still have luminous silk, but oh well it's my favorite! I also got a sample of MAC's Lightening Softening Lotion and really like it so far. Oh and one more sample - Hourglass No 28 Primer. I think I really like that too. I've never had a primer I actually like, but this one smooths over my dry areas and feels so soft! I'll probably wait on the next VIB sale to get it though since it isn't necessary and I can just ask for more samples in the mean time.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 27, 2015)

@starletta8 I second Alysse's opinion! It is your personal low buy, so the rules are determined by yourself, but if I were in your situation, I'd do just as Alysse recommends. To me, hair dryers and flat irons are like household devices, so no need to think about these. And I'm usually trying to find my staples for a sales price or when nice GWPs are available, 'cause that's just reasonalbe budgeting in my opinion.

@Alysse011 oh wow, well done! Haven't finished my KonMari book yet, but I'm planning to do a purge as well. But I'm still half "ok let's purge all that annoying stuff. I. CAN. DO. IT", half "ohhh, but I might need it one day, and actually it isn't as bad, and it was pricey back then, so let's keep it just because". I guess I need to do it on a "good day" when I'm feeling motivated and brave enough to face the challenge!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 27, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> I don't think that violates the spirit of a low buy at all. They're staples that would be replaced anyway (it's not like you're purchasing a new lipstick when you have a dozen already), and I honestly think it would be smarter to get them during the 5x points.


 
  Thanks!  I'm also kicking butt and taking names on my "use it up"; June is probably going to be the most productive month this year.

  I was leaning towards doing the stock up anyhow, but wanted some outside opinions. I'm going to be good and stick to items I'm repurchasing only. And as a platinum, it's actually 5.25 points. Looking at how much I plan to spend, I'm going to near that $150ish range on Ulta rewards that I wanted to be for a hair dryer! (I pass no judgment over those who have paid full price, but I personally can't wrap my head around it, despite being queen of $50 nail polish.)


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 27, 2015)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *Buffy89* 



@starletta8 I second Alysse's opinion! It is your personal low buy, so the rules are determined by yourself, but if I were in your situation, I'd do just as Alysse recommends. To me, hair dryers and flat irons are like household devices, so no need to think about these. And I'm usually trying to find my staples for a sales price or when nice GWPs are available, 'cause that's just reasonalbe budgeting in my opinion.



  The flat iron was a no-brainer; being able to wait 48 hours for 5x points is totally worth it. I'd eventually like to upgrade every single styling tool to T3/GHD, but that's some serious cash. Hence the maximizing reward programs!  I go to Ulta's salon, so it's easy for me to load up on their points. I can get them in the salon, but you can't use them there- so why not save up, right?

  I'm going to push myself to be better on nail polish this week even though I said it wasn't included. I don't think I'm going to finish any makeup products that have to be replenished this week. I will have to pick up more cleansing water in the next couple of weeks, but that's a simple replenishment instead of adding something.  My goal eventually is to get to a one-in/one-out on skincare, body products, hair products, base makeup products (ie foundations, concealers, etc).

  Next needed makeup purchases:
  * Chanel Les Beiges powder (last purchased last September, I'm down to a donut)
  * Tom Ford Traceless Perfecting Foundation (2/3 finished, HG!) 
  * Dior Diorshow Lash primer (currently going without)


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 27, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> I will say though that I'm about to buy another Guerlain foundation. I have a $40 gift card to Sephora. I'll still be out about $20, but that's better than $60! It's not really an absolute need since I still have luminous silk, but oh well it's my favorite! I also got a sample of MAC's Lightening Softening Lotion and really like it so far. Oh and one more sample - Hourglass No 28 Primer. I think I really like that too. I've never had a primer I actually like, but this one smooths over my dry areas and feels so soft! I'll probably wait on the next VIB sale to get it though since it isn't necessary and I can just ask for more samples in the mean time.


 
  Congrats on the purging!  When I brought out my summer clothes, I did a huge purge and it felt amazing. Suddenly looking in my closet was fun.

  Gift cards help- if it's your favorite, I'd consider it a staple. I find it necessary to keep a mini foundation wardrobe, varying in finish and weight. So if you have more than one, I'd consider it ok.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 27, 2015)

I think I'm going to return a Josie Maran powder foundation I got to Sephora tomorrow. I don't really like it and would much rather just have the cash.


----------



## Sandalskt (Jun 27, 2015)

I just  finished her book and it was awesome. I was going through all my clothing and got rid of over five bags. It makes you feel better to have it gone even if it was expensive. Seeing it makes you feel worse that you still don't wear it. Then I went to sephora and treated myself to a few cute peplum tops which I love!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm very proud of myself- I went to Sephora yesterday and left only with 2 items- one that I pre-planned (the AmorePacific SPF compact- seriously, it's awesome. It can be layered _over_ your makeup  during the day without destroying it. Yay SPF!) and one that I've been thinking about for awhile and actually needed- the Sephora Collection hair clips that look like the Drybar ones but are $6 cheaper (without a flat iron, I need to blow out my hair!).

  I wasn't really tempted by the rest of the store, either. It's getting easier.

  That said, I swatched Chanel Perle de Lune eyeliner and loved it. I need to try to use up 2 eyeliners before I can buy it though.... and it's LE. The struggle is real.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 28, 2015)

Whoops.... that praise was pre-emptive.

  I picked up my flat iron (decided against the Chi and went for a budget flat iron with adjustable heat settings)- with a coupon. Awesome.  Spotted a Seche polish on clearance. Awesome.

  And then.... sitting on the clearance rack in its glory was UD Vice 3. For $29.97.

  Oh, snap.

  I struggled about buying this palette when it was full price. One magically followed me home. I totally broke the no-buy.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 28, 2015)

Can you return it?  Anyhoo, FOTD.  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * hairspray on spoolie for brow gel * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny * Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette - Tease and Verve * MUFE Smoky Extravagant Mascara * MAC Blush - Next to Skin * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## Genn (Jun 28, 2015)

So I'm going to put myself on a no buy until September 1st. Or attempt to anyway. I just have to make myself avoid Sephora and makeup news.  The only exception will be a new beauty blender.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Jun 29, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Whoops.... that praise was pre-emptive.
> 
> I picked up my flat iron (decided against the Chi and went for a budget flat iron with adjustable heat settings)- with a coupon. Awesome.  Spotted a Seche polish on clearance. Awesome.
> 
> ...


Can you return it? Or if you really adore the colors in the palette perhaps you can implement the one in one out rule. But great job on just picking up what you were planning to buy!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 2, 2015)

And now for a half-year status report...  *Purchases* January * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black (repurchase) * free sample of Laura Mercier Smooth Flawless Finish Fluide - Vanille * Maybelline Brow Drama Sculpting Brow Mascara - Clear  February none  March * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (mini size) * 100 pt mini Make Up For Ever Smoky Extravagant Mascara - Black * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base (repurchase)  April none  May none  June * Hakuhodo J142 * Hakuhodo J146 * Hakuhodo J5529 * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black (repurchase) * MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey * Prestige True Kohl Kajal Waterproof - Matte Black  And in terms of goals so far...  *Where To Stop (No Buy)* _Pre-Made Eyeshadow Palettes - Don't want or need any more. _ None purchased.  _Bronzers - Need to work through the two I have, not to mention I've got one blush that practically is a bronzer on me!_ None purchased.  _Concealer - I'm okay with the ones I have at the moment._ None purchased.  _Eye Liners - The ones I have need to be used more._ I purged most of my eyeliner pencils earlier this year and purchased one as a replacement. I'm not in a major hurry to replace any of the others I tossed right now.  _Blushes - Going to focus on the ones I have._ None purchased.  _Setting and Finishing Powders - Don't need either/or right now._ None purchased.  *Where To Slow Down (Proceed with Caution)* _Single Eyeshadows - Although I added several shades to my stash in 2014, I did notice a gap (this includes within pre-made palettes): matte transition(ish) shades. Even with my eye shape I think I can do with some. So I'd like to focus primarily on those sorts of colours. That said, I won't smack myself (much) if I buy a shade I'm lemming. And I'd like to complete the eyeshadow side of my MAC palette; I have five spots remaining. (I'm still wanting to separate it, and the blush side, into two singles.)_  No new powder eyeshadows purchased so far this year. Still have my eye on several colours to fill the gap of matte transition(ish) shades.  No real want to fill the eyeshadow side of my double-sided MAC palette anymore. I've actually been considering buying a single and putting all my MAC shadows and pan blushes in that.   _Lipliner - I spotted a gap here, too (I don't have a true purple lipliner). I can fill that._  Still haven't purchased one.  _Brow Products_  I have an eye on a brow pen, but other than that? Not much.  _Eyeshadow Primer - Replace/repurchase my NARS primer._  Did that!  _Lipgloss - If I run out of a colour I have, or if it goes bad, I can replace it. But I don't think I'll be adding any more._  I tossed many lipglosses. I'm down to just one, now.  _Mascara - Two is a good number for me, and the ones I have are loves. Just repurchase when the time comes._  I repurchased the Bare Minerals one. I have not repurchased the Marc Jacobs one I was using at the start of this year. (Instead I opted to try the mini MUFE mascara.)  _Cream Eyeshadows/Paint Pots - I'm looking at Tailor Grey to round out this part of my stash._  Bought it! And I tossed my remaining Maybelline Color Tattoo as it was aging and whatnot. I very much prefer the Paint Pot formula.  _Lipstick - There are some shades I need to use a bit more (namely my reds!), and I still want to come up with additional lipliner/lipstick combos. I still want a few NARS Audacious lippies, but I'm not in much of a hurry to buy them._  Haven't played with lipliner/lipstick combos. I ended up purging several lippies.   *Points of Focus* _Pigments - Use the ones I have even more. I likely won't add to the number I have, but I'm not going to restrict myself from buying more, either._  Haven't purchased any new piggies, but I could still do to use the ones I've got.  _Highlighter/Luminizer - I've got two (one liquid, one powder) I've been looking at._  None purchased so far. I've also got a cream highlight I'm looking at.  _Foundation Primer - There is one I have my eye on: Hourglass Veil Mineral. I'll get the little one to try out and see if I like it. Then I'll go from there._  Bought it, love it.  _Foundation - I'll likely be in the market for at least one new one next year. My CC cream has got to be nearing its end; my NARS one is aging; and the less said about my Maybelline, the better. I've got a few that I'm looking at, and at least one in particular that my radar is on._  The Maybelline one got tossed. The CC Cream thinks it's the Energizer bunny; every time I think it's nearly done, it keeps going and going and going.... NARS SG is...well, it's NARS SG.  My lemming for Laura Mercier SFFF dried up. I want to try the new MUFE Ultra HD, along with NARS ADLW, and I've also got an eye on the Cover FX Custom Color Drops.  _Brushes - There is at least one gap I want to fill. Otherwise it's to look for better shapes to serve various purposes, or to supplement existing brushes, so I have a collection I love._  I bought three Hakus which are fantastic.   *Miscellaneous* _False Lashes - I don't wear them much, but they're something I'd like to delve into/play with a little bit more._  Haven't purchased any.  * * *  July - December goals...  *Where To Stop (No Buy)* * Pre-Made Eyeshadow Palettes * Bronzers * Concealers * Eyeliners * Blushes * Finishing/Setting Powders * Eyeshadow Primer * Face Primer * Pigments  *Where To Slow Down (Proceed with Caution)* * Single (Powder) Eyeshadows * Lipliner * Brow Products * Lipgloss * Mascara * Cream Eyeshadows/Paint Pots * Lipstick  *Points of Focus* * Highlighter/Luminizer * Foundation * Brushes  *Miscellaneous* * False Lashes


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 2, 2015)

@shellygrrl - I really like your breakdown. I might implement something similar.

  I was doing very well for a while. I knew I was likely going to get the JH Becca Highlighter (and I did) and I've been thinking about getting the new Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick but I'm still on the fence. I recently ran into foundation matching issues and (my foundation was looking too golden while my undertones are becoming more and more red as the summer goes on) so I got the Becca Mineral Powder to use as a setting powder because some of the shades skew very red. And I bought a full size of the SuperGoop SPF spray because the Sephora I went to was out of the smaller size and I needed it ASAP, but now I think I might just exchange it for the smaller size. So I feel good about those purchases, but the recent UD F&F sale was a disaster for my low-buy. I got tons of eye shadows, mainly UD exclusives and a few I'd been lemming for a while now and some more UDPP which I actually needed. I rationalized it because the UD sales are irregular and I don't know exactly when the next one will roll around and there are a lot of sales that hit in late fall (Sephora and NYX) that I want to be prepared for and it might have been too much if the UD sale fell around the same time. Plus I've been hoarding my cash-back rewards on my CC and I figure I could cash those in for this purchase, but I feel guilty about the makeup binge.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 5, 2015)

I thought about it for awhile and I'm fine with it since I was planning to buy it _at full price_ and didn't.

  I'm not doing this in a restrictive, punitive manner. Nope, not worth it- and all it will do is make me incredibly resentful, angry, and result in an epic binge.

  One in/one out isn't at all practical for me but I will have a finished eyeshadow here in a week or so. I've been on pan for a couple of months already- I will have finished every bit of it up. Overall, I'm doing well. I'm thinking about my fall purchases and honestly evaluating potential purchases vs my current collection. If I can dupe it, I can skip it. If I can't, it goes on a list to continue thinking about. And I figure I'll rack and stack and allow myself only a couple of items. I don't have an exact number, I'l look at my budget.

  I did stock up at Ulta and cashed in my points. I walked away with a T3 Featherweight 2i for.... wait for it... $0.54!!!! Most epic haul ever.

  I've made a couple of other small purchases lately, including an item that should've been on my original "don't worry about it" list. I've mostly been cashing in B2M, recycling at Kiehl's, and Plenti points so these are freebies. I've also been debating some of these for a long, long time.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 5, 2015)

FOTD... * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * hair spray on spoolie as brow gel * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Prom Night * Sephora Waterproof eyeliner pencil - 5th Avenue * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy * Maybelline ColorSensational Vivids lipstick - Shocking Coral * NYX MegaShine Lipgloss - Nude Pink


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 6, 2015)

WHEW!!! What a great post, lots of indepth thinking/reporting here and of course, self reflection.  Looks like you've conquered a lot so far this year and really kept yourself accountable.  Love it, way to go!!! 





  As for me, I have a lot of news!

  In June, I paid off my credit card!!! It was seriously SO EXCITING.  I may have gone to my car, called hubs and cried.  We were both so happy.  I can't even remember the last time it was paid in full - it's been years.  Now I have like three manageable bills that go through on it and that will be paid in full every month, as it's built into my budget to pay for those expenses.  No more shopping sprees, trips, etc put onto the card.  I keep getting notices to increase my limit too (the girl at the bank when I paid it off offered me an increase BAHAHAHAHA).  They make me laugh.

    That has really recharged my focus to pay down my LOC debt.  Husband is really helping me too, so it's a team effort.  We are both doing really well with our no buys.  I still haven't bought ANY makeup, which is seriously so exciting.  I think I told you guys that my mom bought me the MAC 15 pan palette and Miley Viva gloss for Easter - those are the last makeup items I've rec'd and I've spent $0 on makeup this year.  I truly didn't think I'd make it this far. I remember a time when I couldn't last a week.  I love reading all of your updates, because it sounds like we are really moving forward in this thread.  Sometimes it's one step back, but the momentum is forward!!!   

  Hubs bought us a juicer with his OT money & we consider that a 'health' purchase, not a 'fun' purchase (even though it is fun to get into shape and be healthy lol!).  I've bought a few starbucks here and there (one to celebrate paying off the CC!!!), but overall we're still sticking to it - no eating out.  We are doing so good with our year, I'm proud of us.  

  One thing that we've given up is the TV limitations.  That one seriously was terrible.  I'd like to watch less, for sure...but right now, it's getting us through.  One thing at a time, I guess.  I have to celebrate my victories as they happen, rather than focusing on what we aren't doing. 

  Big bro is getting married this month, so there's been temptations there for sure.  My mom bought me a beautiful dress and it's tempting to go all out (accessories, shoes, etc).  I'm still toying with the idea of buying a second outfit (it's going to be HELLA hot and it's casual...so for pics I'll wear my dress, but I'm thinking of changing after).  I was going to buy a pair of dressy shorts and a top....but the other day i went to the shops and I didn't buy anything.  Then UNDER MY BED I found a rubbermaid box of SUMMER CLOTHES.  Seriously.  With black dressy shorts in it.  YAY!!!! I may still buy a new top, but I think I'm going to just keep the black shorts/shoes I have and use those and bring some flip flops to change into.  I keep thinking to myself - will buying a new pair of shoes matter in a year?  Do I need the shoes?  Can I get around buying this thing?  My whole mindset is so different now.  I feel renewed and positive.  It's really liberating.  

  In makeup matters, for the wedding it's getting 'complicated' lol. I'm not a waterproof mascara girl, so all my stuff seriously climbs down my face if I cry.  And I'll probably cry during my bro's wedding.  

  So herein lies the problem.  I'm doing my own makeup and my mom doesn't have waterproof mascara.  I have mini disposable wands, so that was my plan - use hers.  Now I'm like AHHH What am I going to do?  I guess I could just try not to cry.  Lol.  I'm really hoping to make it all year w/o buying any products, so this is kinda bumming me out lol.  Suggestions are welcome!!!

  Hope ya'll are having a GREAT Summer and getting in a lot of R&R as well as decluttering, saving, and playing with our well loved products!!!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jul 7, 2015)

@Glitteryvegas yaaaayyyy for paying off the credit card! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess it feels great to see what one can achieve sticking to their goals! Btw, I love to hear that you and your husband are such a great team! Sounds really motivating.
  (Luckily, credit cards aren't really a big thing here - I guess my splurging would have been even worse if I had used it for makeup and stuff. I somethimes use my regular card (the one for the cash machine) when I order stuff or when I haven't got enough cash with me, but that's it. The credit card is sitting in a drawer and only  designated for holidays abroad/booking flights etc.)

  re: the wedding: personally, I wouldn't have a bad conscience purchasing a waterproof mascara or some clothing items you'll need. It's your bro's wedding so it's a very special occasion and needn't reflect your usual shopping behavior, I think. Like those "cheat meals" people on  diets are allowed to eat, lol. Some waterproof mascara absolutely makes sense to me! You could share a  fresh tube with your mom and let her take it home afterwards, so you won't have new clutter at your home and it'll be like purchasing a gift for your mom. Just a silly tube of mascara, some might say, but I totally get your point especially you've succeeded in your no buy!
  Have fun at the wedding!


----------



## dodotheextinct (Jul 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I thought about it for awhile and I'm fine with it since I was planning to buy it _at full price_ and didn't.
> 
> I'm not doing this in a restrictive, punitive manner. Nope, not worth it- and all it will do is make me incredibly resentful, angry, and result in an epic binge.
> 
> ...



It's good that you know what strategies works for you and what doesn't.

That is an amazing price for the T3. You are doing great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks!

  I've also been participating in the theme makeup challenges, so it's forcing me to rotate through the entirety of my collection pretty well. I feel like I may be able to purge in a couple of months- if I haven't used it during the challenges, do I really still need it?


----------



## mel33t (Jul 7, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Good for you on the low buy girl, sounds like you have a lot of positive things going on here.  Your net reduction is going well, it does take a while to figure out what you're willing to use up, what needs to be thrown out, what can be passed on, etc.  Stick with it!    OUCH about the roof!!  How are things going now??!  UGHHH that sounds super annoying, hope things have picked up since then!   Hey @burghchick  - The struggle when you're grieving is so real.  How have you been feeling?  It takes such a long time.  For us it was months and months of such sadness, I truly hope you are finding an effective way to communicate and deal with your sadness.  For us, it was just talking about our loss and a simple acknowledgment that we were sad (sometimes just saying it out loud) or frustrated or angry about our loss.  I also bought a pandora charm for our little girl (two actually!) and even though I don't wear it often (I find pandoras get in the way of typing, etc for work) knowing that I commemorated my loss helped.  I also printed off some pictures of her and I am still meaning to put a few in frames.  I think a bit of retail therapy is completely acceptable and normal.  You'll never be 'over it' as it's a huge void in your life, but you can come to terms with your loss by speaking about it with people that you trust.  I think also finding a way to be involved with animals may help....it took us a year to adopt again, but I sent in a story to our local shelter's magazine about our Suzie and that was so great for me.  It was helpful to share our love for her with others.  I'll DM you the article so you can see what I mean.   The loss that you're feeling is so vivid right now and will lessen but never go away completely.  I'm thinking of you girl!!!    I LOVE THIS. Lots of great reminders in here!!  YES about tastes changing, I'm finding that too.  I find that I buy things with such good intentions (vitamins are a great example lol) & then I don't use it right away and put it somewhere.  Makeup is also a good example of doing this.  I have found that doing regular purges and having a spreadsheet for my makeup has helped immensely.  I get a little self conscious though that I need a spreadsheet for my makeup (like seriously....who needs that lol....ME!), but being able to see what I have so quickly (and how much I've given away!!!) has really helped. Thanks so much for sharing all of this with us, I loved your post!          WHEW!!! What a great post, lots of indepth thinking/reporting here and of course, self reflection.  Looks like you've conquered a lot so far this year and really kept yourself accountable.  Love it, way to go!!!       As for me, I have a lot of news!  In June, I paid off my credit card!!! It was seriously SO EXCITING.  I may have gone to my car, called hubs and cried.  We were both so happy.  I can't even remember the last time it was paid in full - it's been years.  Now I have like three manageable bills that go through on it and that will be paid in full every month, as it's built into my budget to pay for those expenses.  No more shopping sprees, trips, etc put onto the card.  I keep getting notices to increase my limit too (the girl at the bank when I paid it off offered me an increase BAHAHAHAHA).  They make me laugh.    That has really recharged my focus to pay down my LOC debt.  Husband is really helping me too, so it's a team effort.  We are both doing really well with our no buys.  I still haven't bought ANY makeup, which is seriously so exciting.  I think I told you guys that my mom bought me the MAC 15 pan palette and Miley Viva gloss for Easter - those are the last makeup items I've rec'd and I've spent $0 on makeup this year.  I truly didn't think I'd make it this far. I remember a time when I couldn't last a week.  I love reading all of your updates, because it sounds like we are really moving forward in this thread.  Sometimes it's one step back, but the momentum is forward!!!     Hubs bought us a juicer with his OT money & we consider that a 'health' purchase, not a 'fun' purchase (even though it is fun to get into shape and be healthy lol!).  I've bought a few starbucks here and there (one to celebrate paying off the CC!!!), but overall we're still sticking to it - no eating out.  We are doing so good with our year, I'm proud of us.    One thing that we've given up is the TV limitations.  That one seriously was terrible.  I'd like to watch less, for sure...but right now, it's getting us through.  One thing at a time, I guess.  I have to celebrate my victories as they happen, rather than focusing on what we aren't doing.   Big bro is getting married this month, so there's been temptations there for sure.  My mom bought me a beautiful dress and it's tempting to go all out (accessories, shoes, etc).  I'm still toying with the idea of buying a second outfit (it's going to be HELLA hot and it's casual...so for pics I'll wear my dress, but I'm thinking of changing after).  I was going to buy a pair of dressy shorts and a top....but the other day i went to the shops and I didn't buy anything.  Then UNDER MY BED I found a rubbermaid box of SUMMER CLOTHES.  Seriously.  With black dressy shorts in it.  YAY!!!! I may still buy a new top, but I think I'm going to just keep the black shorts/shoes I have and use those and bring some flip flops to change into.  I keep thinking to myself - will buying a new pair of shoes matter in a year?  Do I need the shoes?  Can I get around buying this thing?  My whole mindset is so different now.  I feel renewed and positive.  It's really liberating.    In makeup matters, for the wedding it's getting 'complicated' lol. I'm not a waterproof mascara girl, so all my stuff seriously climbs down my face if I cry.  And I'll probably cry during my bro's wedding.    So herein lies the problem.  I'm doing my own makeup and my mom doesn't have waterproof mascara.  I have mini disposable wands, so that was my plan - use hers.  Now I'm like AHHH What am I going to do?  I guess I could just try not to cry.  Lol.  I'm really hoping to make it all year w/o buying any products, so this is kinda bumming me out lol.  Suggestions are welcome!!!  Hope ya'll are having a GREAT Summer and getting in a lot of R&R as well as decluttering, saving, and playing with our well loved products!!!


  Do you have false lashes? Skip the mascara and just wear those  or even some clear brow gel.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 8, 2015)

Great to see you @PixieDancer! So glad to hear that you're doing so well.  And @Glitteryvegas, you are doing amazing!! Keep it up!

  Oh man.. it's been almost a month since I posted here last! I swear I've been reading and following along, but things have been so crazy I haven't had the time to sit down and post myself.

  I started a new job and we're moving into our new apartment this month so there have been quite a few expenses. In a nutshell: clothing for work, fitness clothing & membership, summer clothing, bikes, furniture. You name it. We've also been eating out more often since our living situation doesn't lend itself to eating at home quite as easily - we're doing our best though, and once we actually get our apartment it will be better.

  On the fitness front, I completed my 30 day membership and worked out about 25 times during that. I didn't purchase another monthly membership because they're so expensive and I don't have as much time now that I'm working, but I did get a punch card so I can go once a week or so and supplement that with biking and using the gym in our building.

  Makeup.. I used a return credit I had at Sephora to get a replacement mascara to start in October, and one of the new lip souffles from Becca. Not too bad, those were my only makeup purchases for the month of June. Haven't purchased anything this month. Also, *my total spending for the year is less than what I spent last year in January alone!* Things are moving along nicely. I also started another 100 day No Buy challenge at the beginning of the month and I haven't slipped up yet. 

  As for the budget, it's not going so well but it is just the first week. I've started checking the Mint app a lot more regularly as well as actually making defined budgets for every little area of spending I could think of. It helps to see the green/red bars as a mental cue to adjust the spending. Right away, I can see that I've been over-spending on shopping and eating out. I'm going to see what my regular paycheck will be over the next month. I know my salary but I want to see how much will be deducted and what the exact net amount will be so I can plan a more detailed budget - right now I've just estimated. My plan is to put half of my pay every two weeks on debts right away, 10% in savings (building up an "emergency fund" so I don't have to use my credit card for unexpected things) right away, and the rest should cover expenses for the month.. in theory anyway. July-October I'm focusing on establishing good spending habits so that when my repayment period starts on my student loan I won't even have to worry about it.

  I think that's it for now.. I'll try to check in with everyone more regularly!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 8, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Great to see you @PixieDancer! So glad to hear that you're doing so well.  And @Glitteryvegas, you are doing amazing!! Keep it up!
> 
> Oh man.. it's been almost a month since I posted here last! I swear I've been reading and following along, but things have been so crazy I haven't had the time to sit down and post myself.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan, V! That awkward phase between moving homes and starting new jobs is always a bit of a financial glut for me too. I know you'll be settled soon enough and right back into the great habits you've trained yourself into. 
Today, I applied for a job that advertised a need for candidates who had command of basically every industry-specific skill I have so I was pretty pumped just to be in a position (health-wise) to apply. It's the first great posting I've seen in my industry for a while and comes at a time when I am starting to really feel physically well again. Even if I do not get this job (which also means relocating to a new city and some other adjustments) it gave me a real self-confidence boost to know that I have overcome this psychological hurdle (beginning to apply for jobs) for regaining my life and the career trajectory I was on before being rudely interrupted. I felt that not applying for a job that screamed my name would have been a major disservice to myself.


----------



## Chuchie (Jul 9, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> As for me, I have a lot of news!
> 
> In June, I paid off my credit card!!! It was seriously SO EXCITING.  I may have gone to my car, called hubs and cried.  We were both so happy.  I can't even remember the last time it was paid in full - it's been years.  Now I have like three manageable bills that go through on it and that will be paid in full every month, as it's built into my budget to pay for those expenses.  No more shopping sprees, trips, etc put onto the card.  I keep getting notices to increase my limit too (the girl at the bank when I paid it off offered me an increase BAHAHAHAHA).  They make me laugh.
> 
> ...


  Congrats on your credit card! I know the freedom you get from it! I am still paying a hospital bill I put on my credit card after surgery. It's funny because I have insurance and yet I still need to pay upwards of $3,000. Though I shouldn't complain since I don't have to pay the full amount of those expenses. But regardless, I plan on paying the rest of that bill by Christmas. Since I'm a student without a job (only a stipend), they let me get away with putting up chump change (about $50-100) each month... mind you this surgery happened in 2013. Slow and steady right? ^_^

  Anyway, I'd love to know how your juicing is going. And what veggies you love to juice. I always see people juicing things like beets and eggplants and I can't understand how that could be good. I am so tempted to invest in an entry level juicer. Before, I would make green smoothies using a blender but really hated the grittiness of the bits that didn't blend completely.


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 9, 2015)

Again for inspiration on our Low Buy ladies.... 

  https://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dailybrew/vancouver-woman-blogs-about-her-yearlong-shopping-ban-201645124.html

  Oh and PS i'm doing very badly  
  the only upside is that I still have no balance on my credit card .... need to stay at 0$ owing!  So totally with you @Glitteryvegas
  feel good to have NOTHING owing on your credit card! Dept free baby!!! 
  But instead of spending my money on makeup i'm spending it on perfume argh!!! 
  Anywho 
  I purchase the first peace of clothing since september 2014!!! I'm down 23pounds and still have 15 pounds to loose after baby #2 (his going to be 3 months old July 14th) so I told myself no buy for clothing until I loose all the way but it was a lovely dress and I know it will still look good on me after loosing the last 15 pounds and I wanted something cute for the christening so that how I convinced myself this lovely dress made by a local designer at 40% off was a good buy.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 9, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Today, I applied for a job that advertised a need for candidates who had command of basically every industry-specific skill I have so I was pretty pumped just to be in a position (health-wise) to apply. It's the first great posting I've seen in my industry for a while and comes at a time when I am starting to really feel physically well again. Even if I do not get this job (which also means relocating to a new city and some other adjustments) it gave me a real self-confidence boost to know that I have overcome this psychological hurdle (beginning to apply for jobs) for regaining my life and the career trajectory I was on before being rudely interrupted. I felt that not applying for a job that screamed my name would have been a major disservice to myself.
> Very true. I had planned for July to be my budget test month so realistically I wouldn't have started to crack down much until August anyway. That's really exciting! You definitely have to take risks sometimes.. especially when you read a job description and immediately think of yourself! That's how I got my current position as well. Thinking positive thoughts for you!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Chuchie*
> 
> ...


  Yeah that's just for makeup.. the rest of my spending is not in check yet! Food is bad for me too... exactly the same patterns. Right now I'm mostly snacking and eating out since we're temporarily in an older apartment with a tiny fridge that doesn't keep produce well. That's one of the next areas I'll be working on!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 9, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Big bro is getting married this month, so there's been temptations there for sure.  My mom bought me a beautiful dress and it's tempting to go all out (accessories, shoes, etc).  I'm still toying with the idea of buying a second outfit (it's going to be HELLA hot and it's casual...so for pics I'll wear my dress, but I'm thinking of changing after).  I was going to buy a pair of dressy shorts and a top....but the other day i went to the shops and I didn't buy anything.  Then UNDER MY BED I found a rubbermaid box of SUMMER CLOTHES.  Seriously.  With black dressy shorts in it.  YAY!!!! I may still buy a new top, but I think I'm going to just keep the black shorts/shoes I have and use those and bring some flip flops to change into.  I keep thinking to myself - will buying a new pair of shoes matter in a year?  Do I need the shoes?  Can I get around buying this thing?  My whole mindset is so different now.  I feel renewed and positive.  It's really liberating.    In makeup matters, for the wedding it's getting 'complicated' lol. I'm not a waterproof mascara girl, so all my stuff seriously climbs down my face if I cry.  And I'll probably cry during my bro's wedding.    So herein lies the problem.  I'm doing my own makeup and my mom doesn't have waterproof mascara.  I have mini disposable wands, so that was my plan - use hers.  Now I'm like AHHH What am I going to do?  I guess I could just try not to cry.  Lol.  I'm really hoping to make it all year w/o buying any products, so this is kinda bumming me out lol.  Suggestions are welcome!!!


  False lashes is a good suggestion (if you have any), and you would retain your ongoing no-buy.  Barring that, I think you may need to bite the bullet, pause your no-buy, and get yourself and your mom some waterproof mascara. It is a need, after all.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 10, 2015)

I've really been enjoying catching up on everyone's posts! Congrats to those who are striking great bargains by shopping smart and everyone who has been able to pay off credit cards! Those are great feelings!  I still have a pretty decent handle on shopping. It's so much easier now for me to make a list of things I am interested in and then wait on it. Impulsive shopping has definitely improved. Early access to Nordstrom's sale started, and I do think I'm going to purchase 2 items - a pair of sandals and some yoga pants.   Earlier this year was much rougher for me. I had a death in the family weeks after breaking up with my boyfriend of 3 years. I definitely spent like crazy around that time, but I stopped beating myself up over it and just reigned it in instead. Recently I've been having a bit of anxiety over a fear of being alone forever. Even when I type it out I feel so silly that I even feel that way, but oh well...can't always control your fears. I think it's just because my boyfriend and I broke up in January and I haven't been interested in anyone since then. Thats only 6 months, but I don't know. It still feels long lol. This is quickly digressing so I'll wrap it up. Basically, even though I'm having a bit of anxiety over the future, I'm happy that I'm not "self medicating" by spending! That's something to be happy about I think.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh! Also, weighing in on the eyelash issue. I think false lashes are a very creative way to get around that. Otherwise, go for a drugstore waterproof mascara. I know that you are trying to not purchase those types of items for a year (which is amazing!), but in this instance that could be seen as a necessity. Especially if you're fairly certain you'll cry.   If you're worried about it causing you to breakdown and shop, maybe you could give the money to a friend or your mom to see if they can pick it up for you. I only say that because I'm not sure if you're worried about it triggering a habit.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 10, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> If you're worried about it causing you to breakdown and shop, maybe you could give the money to a friend or your mom to see if they can pick it up for you. I only say that because I'm not sure if you're worried about it triggering a habit.


I find drugstore brands for waterproof mascara are great and I do a lot of swimming with them (I use L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof and recently was recommended the GOSH Waterproof Mascara as an alternative. I find it to be equally good, though the brush style is a different from the L'Oreal one which is fluffier). Beyond this wedding weekend, you can probably use waterproof mascara for summer outings that might put you near or in the water if that's something you do in your spare time? I see waterproof mascara as a seasonal/activity based purchase so depending on what you do with your spare time, you might find it's ok to purchase this tube of mascara because it can fulfill a duty beyond one day.


----------



## singer82 (Jul 11, 2015)

I haven't been on here much either. So good to see you pixie! :hug: Congrats on your career adventures so very happy for you. :cheer:  Update: Me and the hubbs are trying to get things paid off. A lot of it being my credit card debt. It's been holding me back from so much. Oh the things we do in our 20s smh. He's been working two jobs and of course I'm still working too just not as much as him. And they are both physically demanding jobs, one being his own business. He's a rockstar don't know how he does it! So I need to start to take it easy on makeup. When I go to Vegas It's the only time I really splurge on clothes n such. But I did pretty good in the makeup department! I didn't get anything from the MAC store at all. And only got a few essentials at sephora (except the Marc Jacobs liner. They are so awesome I want more!) But I slipped and bought 3 of the GB lippies this week lol. But I've taken it easy so far this year on MAC. And none of the up and coming collections are grabbing me...yet. Now winter/holiday time is my weakness! That will be hard. Anyways that's what's going on with me glad to be back! Excited to join my low buy peeps again :bigheart:  





PixieDancer said:


> Awwwwww! Hey my sweet girlies!  I've been missing you guys too!  I HAVE been super busy... work work work. And of course, raising the silly kiddo!  Hope you ladies are all doing well and having much success with your 2015 low-buys!  I'll try to peak in more often!   Here's my update!!!  I have tried to stay away for fear of the "sucking in and buying too much" that sometimes gets ahold of us on Specktra! SOOOOO glad to see that many of you are still commited to your goals and trying to low-buy!  I think my first go-around with this little experimnent back in 2014 was a HUGE success!  For the most part I don't freak out or even keep up with all the new LE craziness.  I've found that I feel much less stressed with my makeup when I find things I LOVE that I can get anytime I want rather than chasing that LE high just to feel let down when I couldn't get something, or even worse, when I WAS able to get the things I wanted but they fell short of my expectations.  I did recently get a few more of the Huggables, since I loved that formula so much last year.  But I know I'll use them all!  I also got several of the new MUFE Artist Shadows, but I KNOW they will make it easy peasy to let some of those MAC shadows go that just don't make the cut against these for me. I need to get around to doing another purge now that I'm feeling better about not getting the LE goodies... I think it will be easier for me to let some of the ones I don't use go now.  I'm sure I'll be appalled by the quantity I let go, but at least I'm not just replacing it now with more.  I have way more makeup than I (or 50+) could go through in a lifetime most likely.  I am keeping really busy with my career and just wrapped my new movie project where I was the lead actress AND did makeup on set too... so it was really nice to use some of my kit again and pass on some valuable info to some actresses that didn't have the knowledge I've accumulated by being a makeup lover and "collector" for so long.  It was really cool to feel like I was passing on info and using up some good products that I would probably end up throwing away.  I also passed on lots of products I knew looked good on some of the other girls but I never really reached for often.  Feels good to let go and be happier with my stash because it's stuff I LOVE!    I'll check back with everyone soon!  Keep up the great work!!!


Have been for way too long I missed everyone! But I actually have done pretty well so far this year.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey everyone!   After this evening, I realized I needed to start being on a low buy. I bought a new car last week after not having a car payment for a while....I have to start being more conscious of the money I spend..... And to top things off I've changed my entire diet no sugar, no dairy, no grains, just air and water (joking) and now no shopping.....Ouch!?! :thud:


----------



## Audrey C (Jul 12, 2015)

Congrats to those getting rid of credit card debt; credit is very readily available and it's very easy to get in over your head. It takes concerted, sustained effort to be rid of it. I haven't run a balance in many years, but I remember how good it felt to make our last mortgage payment and finally not owe anyone on the planet a nickel. I then focused on building up a healthy emergency fund. Until you're there, you don't realize how much stress that removes from life. We're over the hump and there are no wolves at the door. No matter what (barring a war or other world event out of our control), no one can ever take our home away.

  I'm a lot older than most of you, but it's the actions that you take in your 20s and 30s that allow you to get on solid financial footing. We aren't going to have our parents and grandparents lifetime pensions; you have to start saving early. It's hard to step off the mindless consumption train, but unless you're earning solid six figures, it's the only way to live debt free and still save.

  Don't give up. It's not true that 'everyone is in debt'. No makeup purchase is worth derailing your security over.

  Now that the lecture is over, back to my own vices. 

I just ordered UD Naked Smoky with my VIB renewal code. I have very few greys in my collection (Smoke & Diamonds and Silver Ring) and a couple of near greys that I've been enjoying lately (Sex and the Oyster, Moth Brown) so this doesn't feel like overkill. I like that there are satins and mattes in the palette that I know I'll mix with other favourites, and I love UD's base shimmer shades like Sin, Sidecar, Burnout and Liar) so I'm happy to have a few more. If it turns out that I don't love it, I will return it with no regrets whatsoever. 

I'm really not buying much makeup any more because I don't need anything, but I knew as soon as I saw this that I'd be getting it.I bought four Huggables back when they launched and got a couple of MAC lipsticks this winter, but other that than I've really just replaced staples this year. Even the lippies are really just replacements. I prefer soft, creamy lipsticks now and they get used up a lot quicker. I used Shoppers Drugmart points to get Guerlain blush pearls this winter as well. I've had to replace foundation (Bobbi Brown BB cream), MAC blot powder, concealer and I've gone through a few mascaras. I never buy mascara but use deluxe samples all the time, so I never pay for it. I'm not sure what I've spent this year, but certainly a lot less than I have for the last few years. Hm…a foundation, six lippies, an e/s palette, powder, concealer…maybe $350? Probably well above what most women spend, but I'm ok with this level of buying. I'm definitely not on track to renew VIB rouge. I did make VIB again, but that's more to do with skincare and Clarisonic pads. I can't see myself getting anywhere near $1000, although I will stock up on staples again during the fall VIB event and always end up getting my girls some Christmas gifts (a palette, Fresh lip sets, etc). I'm enjoying not being on the bandwagon any more. 

I've hit pan on a few e/s lately too (Orb, All That Glitters, Jete, more of the LM Artist palette) and am close to hitting pan on a couple of N3 shades. 

I still have my spreadsheet and track usage and am conscious of rotating through most of what I have every month. I could certainly live with far fewer e/s, but I have fun with them and typically use about five shades a day. 

I feel good about where I am. I'm sure I could take out half my blush and e/s and not miss them much, but that doesn't incent me to further downsize. With the exception of the Guerlain blush pearls (freebie), I haven't bought a blush since 2014 (Pink Cult and two HG Ambient blush). I'm finally starting to see sizeable dips in quite a few of my MAC blush. I discovered Guerlain bronzers and face powders last year, but I have enough now. I'm glad I splurged on them because they get a lot of wear, but I won't need to replace any of them for at least a couple of years.

Probable purchases for the rest of the year:
Buy backup MUFE HD foundation (winter foundation) during Sephora sale
Buy backup Bobbi Brown BB cream (summer foundation) during Sephora sale
Replace Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage palette (clasp is broken so it doesn't click closed - I've used more than half so I'll just get a new one) during Sephora sale
Buy backup Anastasia Brow Powder (maybe - I have deep dips in both shades but it's hard to tell whether I have another year left) during Sephora sale
MAC CSG holiday set (one or two)
Replace MAC Mineralize concealer
1-2 holiday sets if there's something I really want (maybe UD Ocho Loco 3 to share with daughters)

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 12, 2015)

FOTD... * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (I'm not 100% sure, but I think I may've finished my little bottle) * NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey * MAC Eyeshadow - Woodwinked * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 Fair * NARS Blush - Sex Appeal * MAC Lipstick - Viva Glam II


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 12, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> Congrats to those getting rid of credit card debt; credit is very readily available and it's very easy to get in over your head. It takes concerted, sustained effort to be rid of it. I haven't run a balance in many years, but I remember how good it felt to make our last mortgage payment and finally not owe anyone on the planet a nickel. I then focused on building up a healthy emergency fund. Until you're there, you don't realize how much stress that removes from life. We're over the hump and there are no wolves at the door. No matter what (barring a war or other world event out of our control), no one can ever take our home away.
> 
> I'm a lot older than most of you, but it's the actions that you take in your 20s and 30s that allow you to get on solid financial footing. We aren't going to have our parents and grandparents lifetime pensions; you have to start saving early. It's hard to step off the mindless consumption train, but unless you're earning solid six figures, it's the only way to live debt free and still save.
> 
> ...


 
  I applaud you for being totally out of debt- even on your mortgage. I haven't carried a credit card balance since I was a college student (somewhere along the 12-14 years ago timeframe) and have already paid off my student loans. I look forward to the day when I own my home, but it will be a couple of decades for that!

  I have to agree with everything you've said 100%. 

  (I have a rule: makeup purchases are cash/debit/prepaid card only- depending on website/in-person. That way there's 0 debt associated with makeup, even temporary.)


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 14, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> Probable purchases for the rest of the year:
> Buy backup MUFE HD foundation (winter foundation) during Sephora sale
> Buy backup Bobbi Brown BB cream (summer foundation) during Sephora sale
> Replace Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage palette (clasp is broken so it doesn't click closed - I've used more than half so I'll just get a new one) during Sephora sale
> ...


  Hey me clasp broke too!  look like those are prone to brake! I too hit a lot of pan on both shade, I will keep using it until it is really dry and not useable


----------



## Audrey C (Jul 15, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> Hey me clasp broke too!  look like those are prone to brake! I too hit a lot of pan on both shade, I will keep using it until it is really dry and not useable


That's disappointing to hear. I don't like having to replace a cream product simply because the faulty packaging causes it to dry out (although mine hasn't started to). I'm contenting myself that it's probably time away. I think I've had it about a year at this point.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 17, 2015)

Although I'm still spending more on makeup than the average person, I feel like I'm doing pretty well at a huge vulnerable moment- roll out of fall collections + Anniversary Sale.

  I've bought a decent number of items over the past week, but only about 5% of that total was impulse; 95% was planned. I'm very pleased with my fall list- as of right now, my fall list is very short and I've talked myself out of multiple items (Chanel blush, 2x Dior palettes, 2x YSL palettes, NARS palette, etc). I've found that I have 0 guilt about spending money if I've really sat down and evaluated the purchase first. I'm usually close to purchasing 100% of Tom Ford's collections; I'm leaning towards a grand total of 2 items from the next 2 collections. In my own way, my low buy is being successful.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 17, 2015)

A little Friday FOTD...  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (I still have a little left) * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 (mixed with the above for blemishes) * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Paint Pots - Tailor Grey (all over) and Painterly (lid only) * MAC Eyeshadows - Copperplate (additional blending above crease) and Omega (subtle cheek contouring) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * NYX MegaShine Lipgloss - Nude Pink


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 18, 2015)

Just thought I would pop in to say that I haven't purchased any makeup in the last two weeks (although prior to that I had a bit of a binge with the holiday sales an all).


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 19, 2015)

:cheer:  Today's FOTD... * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * hairspray + spoolie * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Urban Decay Eyeshadow - Mushroom (from Smoked Palette) * MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (a recent acquisition; I really wish I bought this one sooner) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC MSF - Light Year * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## jennyap (Jul 19, 2015)

I bought 2 of the Giambattista Valli lipsticks, that should be me done for this month I think. I hardly look at info for anything other than Mac, so I'm not tempted by much from other brands, otherwise I think I'd be finding this much harder than I am.   Went to a christening today so unusually for a weekend I did a full face of makeup - if I could remember what I used I'd post it lol!   Keep up the good work ladies


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 20, 2015)

Happy to report that it's been 4 weeks since my last makeup purchase! Even better, it's been relatively effortless. If someone gave me $100 to spend on whatever makeup I wanted, I don't even think I could do it. Complete mental shift in that area. Going to start working on other things now. I think food/snacks/drinks is next.. that's my most impulsive area.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2015)

In my opinion, I've been doing really well! Here are my purchases/non-purchases for the last few weeks:

  1) Two Kat Von D Studded Kiss lippies


Thin Lizzy: completely unique to my collection and I've gotten more compliments on this lipstick in one day than I usually get in 6 months. 	
Wolvesmouth: I wanted it when it first came out, but passed.  I finally got it so I could get the mini Becca Opal highlight, which in turn has helped me stay strong and skip Champagne Pop. 
 
  2) I've been selling on the CB quite a bit! Even sold a GV lippie after I bought it and realized I really didn't need it.  Also getting rid of foundations that didn't work out, so that might help get back some of the money I've spent.

  3) I went to the mall with a friend and only bought two $5 v-neck tees at H&M! I know I'll use them (wearing one now) and they aren't hard on the wallet.  I wanted a sweater in American Eagle which I may get at some point, but it was $44, so I passed for now.

  How's everyone else doing?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 20, 2015)

A little bit of haulage...  From MAC, a couple of eyeshadows (Malt and Omega; I'm really loving the latter!) and a single palette that now houses all my MAC that's already in pans or that is depotted. From Sephora, a #35 brush (they market it for brows but I intend to use it for pinpoint concealing) which I got along with some skincare (FAB Facial Radiance Pads). I also got a deluxe sample of the new MUFE Ultra HD to try out, and a REN One Minute Facial 100 pt sample.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've always caught up here and read new posts, but I haven't had the time to post an update. In June, I only repurchased my powder and cleansing oil, but they don't affect my low-buy and are like repurchasing toothpaste or soap to me. In July, I picked up 5 of the Mac Dazzleshadows. I had already planned this the month before, that's why I didn't purchase anything but staples in June. I also bought some clothes on sale (mostly linen t-shirts with lace embroidery), but they are really versatile, wearable in fall/winter as well and ok for a more professional look in the right combo. I'll sell stuff at a women's flea market next month, so until then, I'll have to do a major purge. Those Summer sales everywhere are so tempting, but my budget for clothes/makeup is used up, so I'll wait til next month.  I'm interested in some nude lippies from upcoming Mac collections, but the collections in general don't really impress me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm officially on a no-buy until the end of September. Today I picked up the NARS Eyeshadow Primer, Smashbox Under Eye Primer, Sephora e/s in Safari and UD e/s in Beware, which I'm returning because I realized that I already own it from a palette. I also have a UD.com return so I haven't spent additional money on cosmetics and I used a gift card today, so with the return there were no out of pocket expenses. The only exception is that I'll allow myself to get NARS Tribulation blush when it's released and if I need staples like primer or mascara I can get those. Fingers are crossed that I can do this!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 26, 2015)

One last purchase for me this month: a beautyblender. The real deal this time, to replace the dupe version I bought at the end of 2014 and tossed earlier this year. Beauty Bar still had the purple one they put out a while back, and discounted, so I bought one.   Two FOTD -- one from Friday, one from today.  Friday's... * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - #117/Y235 (deluxe sample size; I wrote up my first impressions in the general MUFE thread in that section of the boards) * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * lip balm  Today's... * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 (mixed with the SS) * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * hairspray on a spoolie * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Eyeshadow - Malt (transition shade) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Unexpected (crease + lightly in outer corner) and Rockstar (lid) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * NARS Blush - Sex Appeal * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2015)

Since NARS Tribulation is already up on the website I decided to order it so that I can be official about my no-buy. Plus it's nice to start a no-buy off with a haul (big or small, in this case pretty small) of some kind. Now I must exercise self control for a couple of months, maybe longer. It would be nice to get all the way to the Sephora F&F sale but I know I'll want some Colour Pop items at some point and there will probably be a Becca LE item in the mix. So we will see!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 28, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Happy to report that it's been 4 weeks since my last makeup purchase! Even better, it's been relatively effortless. If someone gave me $100 to spend on whatever makeup I wanted, I don't even think I could do it. Complete mental shift in that area. Going to start working on other things now. I think food/snacks/drinks is next.. that's my most impulsive area.


  Another week without makeup spending! Feels great watching the days tick by.  I've been happy to see that my spending has gone to other areas like books, board/card games to play with friends, and other entertainment/experience things. In the long run, they require more effort than clicking a checkout cart but they bring me much more enjoyment too.  Friday is the last day of my trial budget month and it did not go well in other categories, specifically food and furniture (as expected - we just moved). I've adjusted a couple of things based on what my actual net pay has been and I'm ready to tackle next month's budget with eyes wide open. This will be a challenging time but it needs to happen if I want to get on track to start making payments on my student debt in a few months.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jul 28, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Another week without makeup spending! Feels great watching the days tick by.  I've been happy to see that my spending has gone to other areas like books, board/card games to play with friends, and other entertainment/experience things. In the long run, they require more effort than clicking a checkout cart but they bring me much more enjoyment too.  Friday is the last day of my trial budget month and it did not go well in other categories, specifically food and furniture (as expected - we just moved). I've adjusted a couple of things based on what my actual net pay has been and I'm ready to tackle next month's budget with eyes wide open. This will be a challenging time but it needs to happen if I want to get on track to start making payments on my student debt in a few months.


 yay, sounds great all in all! Well, I'm doing ok, but in comparison to people like you or @GlitteryVegas, it could be better, of course. Just ordered a new lipstick today, a year ago I would have ordered at least 2 or 3 more items without caring about a lack of swatches around. Might visit the counter soon, but I'll try some sneaky B2Ming for new stuff, hope it works.  I torally agree on the entertainment/friends topic. It's really easy to spend lots of money for activities and food with friends, but the fun is really worth it. Dining out, cinema and stuff can be pricey on a student's budget, but I never have a bad conscience about those expenses (in comparison to makeup, clothes, takeaway food when I'm on my own).


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 1, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


  OOooooooo 2 products here that I want to remeber to use again!  UD Mushroom and MSF Light Year!
  Thanks doll! Always love seeing your FOTD posts.... and you like FtS just as much as I do!


----------



## jennyap (Aug 1, 2015)

PixieDancer said:


> OOooooooo 2 products here that I want to remeber to use again!  UD Mushroom and MSF Light Year! Thanks doll! Always love seeing your FOTD posts.... and you like FtS just as much as I do!


  Funnily enough I just pulled Light Year out the other day for the first time in ages. And I keep wondering how long it will be until [@]shellygrrl[/@] finishes Feed the Senses! (I have it but hardly ever use it...)


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 1, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Funnily enough I just pulled Light Year out the other day for the first time in ages. And I keep wondering how long it will be until @shellygrrl finishes Feed the Senses! (I have it but hardly ever use it...)


  Great minds think alike!  And I was worried about her FtS too!!!  hahahahahaha  You know you're a makeup lover when you worry about someone else's stash! *wink


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 1, 2015)

:haha: I've got a ways to go on FTS yet, though it is very well-loved around here.


----------



## jennyap (Aug 2, 2015)

Birthday FOTD - all the glow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  MAC Strobe Cream mixed with 
  Dior Nude BB Cream 
  Guerlain Rainbow Meteorites

  MAC Utterly Becoming PP
  MAC A Passionate Quest eyeshadow quad
  MAC Sweet Allure (browbone)
  MAC Silver Fog (inner corner) 
  (last two from the Neutral Cool x15 palette)
  Diorshow mascara
  Chanel Stylo Yeux Beryl (waterline)

  MAC At Dusk ED blush lightly topped with
  MAC Unconventional blush
  Laura Mercier Matte Baked Radiance Powder - 01 Highlight

  MAC Heavenly Hybrid lipstick

  Hubs is taking me out for lunch at a gorgeous country pub we found a couple of months ago. We just had a drink that time but the food looked fantastic so we knew we wanted to go back. Sun is shining, have a new dress to wear, and a MAC order on its way to me. Happy day!


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 2, 2015)

@jennyap
  Sounds like you have a wonderful day!

  Speaking of FTS, I own that one too, but I also never use it. It's a perfect light nude for me, so I avoid using it up (silly, I know). Maybe I should post FOTDs as well, just to recognize certain habits and to see how often I use items.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 2, 2015)

Talking of FOTD...  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Pigment - Naked (I started with Blue Brown over a black khol pencil as a base, but decided against it) * MAC Eyeshadows - Omega (crease) and Mystery (lashlines) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blushes - Next to Skin (initial contour), Taupe (contour deepening), Pink Cult (cheeks) * Maybelline Color Sensational Vivids - Shocking Coral * NYX MegaShine Lip Gloss - Nude Pink


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 3, 2015)

Yesterday's FOTD (1st one ever posted): - Mac Studio Sculpt Foundation NC15, Select Moisturecover Concealer NW15, Pro Longwear Concealer NC15, Blot Powder Light  - Mac eyeshadow Shroom as cheek highlight, Crew Highlight Powder used a blusher  - Mac Fluidline for brows in Ash Blonde  - UDPP Eden  - Mac Sea Worship (lid), Brun,  Smut (crease) eyeshadows and UD Foxy as brow highlight - Mac Fluidline Siahi  - Benefit They're Real Mascara  - Nuxe Lipbalm  (went to the counter in the morning to try and purchase Nippon lipstick)


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 4, 2015)

FOTD: - Mac Studio Sculpt Foundation NC15; Pro Longwear Concealer NC15; Moisturecover Concealer NW15; Blot Powder Light  - Animal Instincts Blush, Shroom eyeshadow as cheek highlight  - Omega eyeshadow as brow powder  - UDPP  - Pearlfusion palette in Peachluxe  (all shades) - Midnight Snack Fluidline  - Benefit They're Real mascara  - Mac Siren Song lipstick


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 6, 2015)

Made a Sephora order on Monday; it arrived today. I replenished my usual nighttime cleanser as I'm starting to run low (Nude Perfect Cleanse Omega Cleansing Jelly), and I welcomed a new foundation into my rotation: MUFE Ultra HD! I also claimed the NARS BI/VIB birthday perk for this year (two mini lip pencils: Velvet Matte in Cruella and Satin in Rikugien). I've got nothing quite like Rikugien in my stash, colour-wise, and I can try out NARS' matte formula. :nods:


----------



## DMcG9 (Aug 6, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Made a Sephora order on Monday; it arrived today. I replenished my usual nighttime cleanser as I'm starting to run low (Nude Perfect Cleanse Omega Cleansing Jelly), and I welcomed a new foundation into my rotation: MUFE Ultra HD! I also claimed the NARS BI/VIB birthday perk for this year (two mini lip pencils: Velvet Matte in Cruella and Satin in Rikugien). I've got nothing quite like Rikugien in my stash, colour-wise, and I can try out NARS' matte formula.


I love Rikugien... such a pretty everyday colour


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 8, 2015)

And I wore it yesterday!  On me, it's very close to MLBB territory.  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * MUFE Ultra HD - mix of Y205 and Y225 * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny * MUFE Smoky Extravagant Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 * NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien  So I've had a few looks with MUFE Smoky Extravagant (mini version I got with points from Sephora). I like the blackness of it, the formula is a touch wetter than I prefer, and I'm a bit "meh" on the wand (it's the same size of conical wand as Prestige Total Intensity Mascara and LORAC Pro Mascara). I don't think I'd shell out the money for the full size. I wonder if I'd like Smoky Lash better?  (Edited to add my Sunday FOTD...)  * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Pigment - Teal * MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate * Prestige True Khol Kajal - Matte Black * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 * NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 13, 2015)

Birthday FOTD...  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - Y205 * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe (to contour under foundation) * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 (mixed with above concealer) * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * hairspray on a spoolie * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey * MAC Eyeshadows - Omega (crease and above), Mystery (outer corner) * UD Naked 2 Palette - Suspect (inner and outer thirds, inner and outer lower lashine), Verve (centre of lid and middle of lower lashline), Bootycall (face highlight) * MUFE Smoky Extravagant Mascara (applied with disposable spoolie) * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (to intensify contouring) * The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 * NARS Blushes - mix of Sex Appeal and Sex Fantasy * Prestige Waterproof Lip Liner - Andorra * NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses (centre of lips for a little somethin')  (All used in my new avvie.)


----------



## jennyap (Aug 14, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Birthday FOTD...  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - Y205 * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe (to contour under foundation) * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 (mixed with above concealer) * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * hairspray on a spoolie * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey * MAC Eyeshadows - Omega (crease and above), Mystery (outer corner) * UD Naked 2 Palette - Suspect (inner and outer thirds, inner and outer lower lashine), Verve (centre of lid and middle of lower lashline), Bootycall (face highlight) * MUFE Smoky Extravagant Mascara (applied with disposable spoolie) * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (to intensify contouring) * The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 * NARS Blushes - mix of Sex Appeal and Sex Fantasy * NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses (centre of lips for a little somethin')  (All used in my new avvie.)


  ompom:


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 14, 2015)

:bigstar: :kissy: :wink:


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 17, 2015)

First of all, happy belated birthday @shellygrrl !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure you had a wonderful day! How's everyone else?
  Haven't posted in this thread a lot lately. I do post in other threads on my phone when I'm having a coffee break or when I'm on the bus (i.e. give thanks or post some short comments), but I like to sit down at my computer and take some time to write longer texts for this thread. During the last week, I KonMari-ed my clothes, shoes and part of my makeup and now I'm quite exhausted, but super happy!!! I purged A LOT of clothes, most of them didn't fit properly and I had kept them "in case I lose weight" (which never happened). So I got rid of about 30% of my T-shirts, tops, sweaters, several jackets and dresses, etc. I also tackled my "collection" of shoes and bags which has been growing for...the last ten years, just because I never properly purged them. So now, I've gotten rid of more than half of my handbags and shoes. Let's not mention the silly amount of fashion jewelry from 2006 I still had in some boxes (from my emo teenage years...nope, I won't wear those guitar shaped earrings any more, lol). At first, making decisions was a bit tough, but soon, it was surprizingly easy and I really just followed the feelings I had holding/trying each item. I'm quite surpized of myself how bravely I managed to pull it through! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've already booked a stand at a women's flea market for late September, so for now I need to store everything (I'm lucky to have enough space for this), but I'm really looking foward to really getting rid of everything. I'll see how lucky I'll be selling, otherwise at least I'll know that I've tried; the rest will be donated to the charity shop.
  Now, I can finally recognize what my style is like and what kinds of clothes suit me well because I've only kept my favorite things. The number of them is still far away from a capsule wardrobe concept, but I lovelovelove to open my closet and to see my clothes not pushed in tightly, but they got some "air to breathe". I've always been a neat person so my closet and drawers have never been messy, but everything had been stuffed in because of the amount of stuff. So I really hope (and know) that this will influence my shopping behavior for the future.

  Makeup wise, I did okay this month. I ordered Mac Pillow Talk lipstick already at the end of July, and I picked up Whirl and Nippon lipstick which finally are available here. Ok, I don't really need more lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I got rid of some more brights I never used (my stash is about 2/3 of its original size now) and I wanna stick to nudes and neutrals for the future, so I've already worn them often. I also broke my nail polish no-buy which had been existent since October, so my success is not quite great...BUT it was a 1.50€-"dupe" for a Chanel polish (Terrana) I had been coveting for months. I came to the conclusion that any shimmery brown polish would make me as happy as the pricey Chanel one, and I'm really amazed by the formula so I've applied it twice in the two weeks I own it (the polish is by Essence and seemingly, they've improved their formula some time ago). Brands like Essie or OPI, or even more expensive ones like Chanel still don't really evoke my attention, which I'm really happy about. I'm really ok with having colors similar to hyped original polishes, especially because Chanel doesn't perform quite well on my nails. So at least my polish addiction has been cured, I think, even though I've slipped (but lippies are my soft spot...).
  I also had to repurchase my regular face cream (Roche Posay Effaclar Duo) and decided to give Avene Triacneal a try as a night cream. I think my skin has improved because of it and I'm happy I bought it. I also had to repurchase my powder and cleansing oil, so unfortunately I spent a lot of money on necessities this month (no "fun" shopping in comparison to the lipsticks). All in all, I'm quite satisfied about my low buy, but of course there's always room for improvement.
  I'll go on a mini holiday to Paris in two weeks, and of course, I'd like to do some shopping there. I think I will behave, lol, but if not on holiday, when else can I treat myself, huh? But I'll make a list of stores and brands that aren't available here for some rather special items (like &other stories, Monki, Nafnaf, New Look...and 1 or 2 Nars items) instead of heading towards H&M and similar average stores I can always visit.


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 18, 2015)

I've been looking at my beauty purchase  so far this year, I did behave makeup up wise my sephora and Hautelook account says I spend 573.70$ (combined taxes not included)  and my limite of 100$ per months was kind of meet as far as makeup is concerned..... but not for perfume I think I spend 600$ on perfume so far that need to stop, but I see so many great deal on Ebay damn it!! 
  Anyway I just spend 56$ for Chanel fall collection because I used all my optimum point at Mural so i'm really happy. the only thing i'm looking forward to is Guerlain Fall- holiday collection, I guess it will be my birthday gift from me to me (I'm a great gifter hehehehe) 
  hope every one is doing well.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 18, 2015)

@Buffy89, awesome job with the KonMari process! Sounds like you made a ton of progress!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It does get easier as you go, doesn't it? You should be super proud of yourself!

  I haven't purchased any cosmetics in almost 2 months, and the last thing I did purchase I actually tossed anyway because I didn't like the applicator. I was so excited today when I received an email from Sephora telling me not to let my VIB benefits "slip away" and spend $X to renew it.. no thank you.  I'm quite happy not even reaching VIB status yet, let alone VIB Rouge like last year. I also haven't purchased anything from MAC since December.

  To get myself to use things more, I took a small cosmetic bag with a blush, mascara, and a variety of lipsticks with me to work. I keep it in my desk and apply in the morning when I get there. Otherwise, I feel like I don't want to bother. I also threw away the box for my Bite lipgloss set and just tossed them in the bag.. I found that keeping the box around made it feel more like a collection and less like something usable which is what I don't want. It's working so well! The one thing I need to do is work my way through a bunch of samples I got a while back.. with the move they've just kind of sat there.

  Since I last posted a few weeks ago, I did purchase a new purse and wallet (I only owned one of each). I also bought a new pencil skirt to add to my work capsule wardrobe (total: 3). At work I wear fitted long sleeve shirts either with pants or tucked into a pencil skirt. I have patterned tops that I wear with solid colored bottoms, or solid tops that I wear with patterned bottoms. Simple, easy, and it always looks put together. Shopping for work clothes is a breeze, since I'm limited to one brand and style and I know my size. When new things come out in those defined categories and I really love them, I just add them into the rotation. Since I've settled into a full time job and only wear casual clothes twice a week now, I was able to pare down that section of my wardrobe. Still struggling with letting go of some things that I know I should, but every once in a while I pull something out to donate.

  Most of my other spending has been on a few things we still needed for the apartment, consumables and social activities, and the occasional book or small item.

  The one category of personal items that I haven't been trying to be a minimalist about is my BPAL perfume oils. They're the only things I have that resemble a collection. I placed a decent sized order a little while ago, after several months of a break, including some full sizes of samples I loved, and some things from their newly resurrected Carnaval collection. I usually plan for a bit of a splurge when larger releases like this and their seasonal releases come out, so it wasn't an impulse purchase by any means. Sometimes it's nice to have one thing that you treat yourself to though, guilt-free.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 19, 2015)

Belatedly, my Sunday FOTD. I didn't post it straight away because I didn't want to have three posts in a row on this thread. :shock: That would have been weird for me.  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * MUFE Ultra HD - Y205 Alabaster * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Eyeshadow - Malt (transition) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Unexpected (crease), Moondust (lid) * Sephora Waterproof eyeliner pencil - 5th Avenue * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 * NYX MegaShine Lip Gloss - Nude Pink  (Edited because I'd mentally mixed up where Moondust and Prom Night were in my palette where I keep my Makeup Geek shadows. So I thought I'd worn Prom Night when I actually had on Moondust. Oops! The combo still kinda worked, though.)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 19, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> First of all, happy belated birthday @shellygrrl !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've been considering trying the KonMari method and I think you just convinced me to buy the book. I seriously need to do a clothes purge.


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've been considering trying the KonMari method and I think you just convinced me to buy the book. I seriously need to do a clothes purge.


  That's great, go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Getting dressed in the morning is soooo easy and refreshing now. I even open my closet several times a day and admire how great my curated wardrobe is now...yep, that's kinda dorky and embarassing, but I'm so happy about everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I didn't even follow her advice in detail, I just picked out the points that seemed relevant to me or altered her suggestions a little. For example, I still need to declutter my ******* supplies, bathroom stuff like towels, etc., and I don't agree with her on decluttering documents, but my wardrobe was my main priority/problem and the KonMari method is perfect for this.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 21, 2015)

Did some purging last night. I tossed a few single eyeshadows, a blush, one of my piggies, two lipliners, an eyeliner, several brushes, a paint pot, and an eyeshadow palette.  I also noticed, as I was going through my stash, that I saw a teeny-tiny amount of pan in my NARS Sex Appeal blush. A very miniscule sliver of pan, but very exciting to see.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 24, 2015)

Yesterday's FOTD...  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - Y205 * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (as eyeshadow base and undereye corrector pre-foundation) * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny * MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Rockstar * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - mix of Next to Skin and Taupe (contour) * The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 * Prestige Waterproof Lip Liner - Andorra * NYX Slim Lip Pencil - Pale Pink * NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## Audrey C (Aug 26, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I also noticed, as I was going through my stash, that I saw a teeny-tiny amount of pan in my NARS Sex Appeal blush. A very miniscule sliver of pan, but very exciting to see.


  NARS are the only blush I've finished since replacing all my makeup and building a ridiculous stash starting in 2012. I've finished one Douceur and have hit serious pan on Deep Throat. 

  I'm just back from a family vacation in Australia/New Zealand. I didn't buy any makeup items there (didn't even look) but I did splurge on a few sports bras by a local brand. I'm definitely cured. I'll renew VIB but won't come anywhere near Rouge this year. Thankfully. I have enough empty MAC containers for 2 BTMs, but there's just nothing I want. The last thing I need is another lipstick or eyeshadow.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Aug 27, 2015)

@Audrey C It's great to hear your progess! Have you thought about perhaps "gifting" your BTMs to someone else?


----------



## Audrey C (Aug 28, 2015)

I usually give them to one of my daughters, but they both have plenty of lipstick on the go. Maybe my older daughter will eventually use them for a couple of eyeshadows. MAC are her favourite.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 30, 2015)

Today's FOTD...  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - Y205 * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown (there's a serious dip in the left side; I'm amazed I've not hit pan on it yet!) * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny (all over lid) * MAC Eyeshadows - mix of Malt and Copperplate in/above the crease (I probably should have just used Copperplate!), Indian Ink for a little bit of winged liner action (more of a kitten flick than a full cat eye) * MAC Blush - Pink Cult * NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien  (edited to add...)  Will you help save Specktra? - We're in a bit of a bind around here, so do check out Janice's post, and donate if you can. Mercy buckets!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 6, 2015)

Hope you're all doing great in low-buy land!  A little haulage: a set of Kiss Short Combo trio lashes, some new lash glue (Kiss's, with the silicone applicator tip), and a nail polish (Orly Color Blast in Sky Blue).  Today's FOTD...  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * mix of MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - Y205 + NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia (pretty good combo, IMO!) * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder -Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny * MAC Eyeshadow - Omega * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe * NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil - Cruella (I think I've found another matte lippie formula I like!)


----------



## Buffy89 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah, how's everybody doing? I know it's been a while since I've posted here. I'm quite busy again and I've been on a little trip to Paris last week, shopping paradise, lol. Although I took a budget with me which was just for shopping (we had another one for food/admission fees etc.), I took most of my money home with me and it'll go right into my savings for the next holidays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I did some shopping, but I purchased intelligently, I think. I bought a great pair of boots (desperately in need of some variety in shoes for rainy days since I've purged most of my shabby old sneakers), a quality handbag at &Other Stories (love love love it! and I also "needed" it after purging most of my handbags, because I was lacking a medium sized bag and only had those bulky, huge ones left, which are good for some occasions like uni, but not for things like the cinema, going for lunch, etc.) and four shirts which work both for formal and casual outfits. And I won't tell anybody what we spent on Macarons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But sitting down at a lovely restaurant or at the gorgeous Laduree patisserie may be pricey, but so much more worth the money than some mediocre stuff sitting in my closet.

  Makeup wise, I had planned to purchase some Nars Audacious lipsticks or Marc Jacobs lipgelees because we don't have those brands here, but the colors I'd like were sold out at two Sephoras, and I did not wanna spend my time hunting for lipstick during my holiday. I did not want to buy any other shade just to be in possession of an Audacious lipstick, so I skipped, and it felt surprizingly ok to me. A year ago, I would have bought ANY color just to own one, because of all the hype and so on. My mom, who knows about my low-buy, was super kind and offered to me picking something as a gift. So she bought three (super generous!!!) Nars dual intensity eyeshadows for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's always good to talk to her about my low-buy and this way, she's shown how much she appreciates my progress, I think.

  This month, four(?) Mac collections were released here, and I ended up with four items. That's still a lot, especially considering I already got my new eyeshadows, but remembering September/October '14, I think I still can be happy about the progress I've made. From these collections, there are products for around 150 Euros or more, which I've skipped, but I definitely would have also purchased them a year ago without even thinking about it. Now, I really know what I use and what items will make me really happy on the long run. Skipping or missing out on an item gets a lot easier these days, and I'm glad about this. The world will still go round in case I won't be able to purchase the next best holy grail/hyped item/LE thingy, and the next collection is always just around the corner.


----------



## jennyap (Sep 7, 2015)

Sounds like you had a lovely time in Paris AND did really well on the shopping front @Buffy89 !

  I'm still very happy with how I'm doing.  I had my first no-buy month in August (calendar month, at least, I'm pretty sure I've gone over 30 days before). Admittedly I didn't get far into September before making a purchase, and it was helped considerably by being on vacation for two weeks, but I'm still super pleased that there's an empty column in my spreadsheet!  

  This month's buys were MAC Rare Breed and Pretty Boy lipsticks. I am still very tempted by a couple of the Vamplify glosses (What's Going On & Anything But Demure) but as I'm not supposed to be buying any glosses this year I am holding firm. 

  I just checked my inventory and last year I bought 63 makeup items. So far this year I'm at 24. I know I'm likely to want a few things from various holiday collections so I think I am no-buying until those are released. Overall I think I should keep within or very close to my overall target of 30 for the year. 

  I haven't got into the Audacious lipsticks yet - I really want to, but I am afraid of what might happen if I do! If I keep to 30 items for the year, I may allow myself one as a new year treat


----------



## honey b (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow sounds like everyone is doing pretty well.  I had told myself I was doing a "no buy July"  but failed pretty miserably.  But then I didn't buy any makeup products in August so I feel like I redeemed myself.  The only things I've purchased so far this month is from Mac.  I bought Faux l/s and the Lightful C radiance tinted moisturizer and only 1 of the Vamplify lip glosses.  I just keep telling myself that with all the money I've spent on makeup within the past 2 years (which goes bad eventually), I could have bought at least 3 new Louis bags (which never go bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Plus we're moving into an older farmhouse on Friday which needs a bit of work so I need to spend my money more carefully.


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 7, 2015)

Sounds like we are all improving, I have been continuing to slim down my stash and using more of what I own, my spending on make up has definitelt dropped and I tend to resist things in the drugstores much easier as I know that a lot of what I have destashed is drugstore products!  I had a mini "fail" last week when I got paid as the feel unique sale was on, I ended up picking up quite a bit of Lancome, I got:  Lancome Artliner in Brown (i use the L'oreal artliner dupe in black to save money but they don't do a brown colour so went for the real deal!) Lancome Gel liner in uptown brown for £8.75 (50%) Lancome Belle De Teint Powder in O4 for £17.50 (50% off) 8 Lancome Shine Lover Lipsticks for £10.50 each (50%)  My justification, I through my last gel liner out 6 weeks ago as it was past its best and dried out, since then I have missed having one so one replacement in my stash isn't a bad thing and I have been prefering dark browns to blacks recently.  The Belle de Teint is something I have been wanting to try as a very soft bronzer/powder to warm up my face and thought that at 50% off I could take the risk, so far I have been loving it and I am pleased with my purchase.  The lipsticks.....kind of scared I fell back into old habits, but I reminded myself that I bought one shade about 4 months ago and there is very little product left, its my go to which lives in my handbag and gets reapplied on the go.....I love the soft glossy nourishing formula with pigmentation that is buildable. The colours I acquired were all good MLBB, neutrals and a few bright pinks which are my favourites to wear, and so far I have been wearing a new one each day as part of a 30 day lip challenge.  What the destashing and low buy has taught me is what colours I like and the types of formula I prefer, I think if these had been matte long wear products I would have failed myself but actually I can't see any of them going to waste


----------



## Buffy89 (Sep 7, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Sounds like you had a lovely time in Paris AND did really well on the shopping front @Buffy89 !
> 
> I'm still very happy with how I'm doing.  I had my first no-buy month in August (calendar month, at least, I'm pretty sure I've gone over 30 days before). Admittedly I didn't get far into September before making a purchase, and it was helped considerably by being on vacation for two weeks, but I'm still super pleased that there's an empty column in my spreadsheet!
> 
> ...


24 items so far sounds great! I purchased Rare Breed as well (along with Fashion Pack), and Anything but Demure, plus one of the new lipliners (In Control). So that's the 4 items I bought this month. I did not try ADB yet because I've got a cold and don't wanna spread all the bacteria in my new lipgloss, but recently, I've read a lot of (german speaking) reviews about the Vamplifies which aren't as great as many post here in the Vamplify thread. Especially @Karrie, whose opinion I'm always interested in, but also others were complaining that the glosses settled into liplines and were "bleeding" over the edge of the lips. That's why I don't dare to purchase another color. It's great that so many Specktrettes are liking the formula and it certainly might be great for some people, but maybe you needed someone to confirm that skipping was not the worst idea


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 7, 2015)

Glad to hear how amazing everyone is doing!   I'm still doing pretty well. No makeup purchases since the end of June (almost 10 weeks!). I'm doing another 100 day challenge so I've got about a month left and should be able to make that with no problems. I'll probably purchase a mascara and maybe something from the holiday collections in October. At the end of the year I'd like to cull the rest of my lipsticks - I only have about 6 left, in varying states of completion - and purchase a few Red Apple Lipstick ones to start fresh in the new year. I should also go through my samples in the next few months and get rid of the ones I don't like.. they've been sitting unused for a few months now. I'll probably do an overall purge and inventory to end the year.  In terms of budget in general, I've steadily reduced my spending since our move in June. In July I spent 25% less and in August I spent a further 40% less. I'm still not where I should be, but I'm hoping that this month I'll be much closer. In October I have to pay for a trip for next year to a friend's wedding and in November my debt repayment period starts so I need to get on top of things now.  My purchases for this month so far have been limited to exercise clothing (a pair of shorts and a pair of leggings - used a gift card for part of it), work clothing (one shirt), and a replacement of my cleanser. Really happy with that. Still working on food and beverage spending. Trying to eat more at home and take lunches to work.  The BPAL Halloween collection is coming out in the next month or so, and I'm going to let myself get some things from that. Trying not to spend too much in that area either though, I already have quite a few things I've bought over the last year.  Trying to end the year strong.  I'm really looking forward to comparing last year's numbers with this year.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 7, 2015)

I've been doing pretty well on the makeup front. I did buy three lipsticks from VAT but I think that was my last purchase. And it's taught me that, whatever MAC has done to their Amplified formula, I don't like it. So unless I hear of a change, no more Amplifieds for me. 

  I do think I am going to pick up 1975 Red from Charlotte Tilbury. I've been wanting to try that line for a while and it looks like a nice shade to start with.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 7, 2015)

My goal is to low-buy for September but I did purchase some items at ColourPop. I stacked a $5 off code on top of the Labor Day savings which came to 25% so I feel like that was kind of worth it but I didn't got crazy with the spending so I'm glad for that. I'm also going to get the UD Vice 4 palette when it comes out in late September but I'm committed to getting nothing between now and then. Unless items are LE I'm trying to make it a point to only purchase during sales and to purchase online using ebates/Mr. Rebates. I hope to low-buy in October as well (only the UD Spectrum palette) because holiday LE's are right around the corner and while I'm not usually into holiday collection I am eager to see what the MAC Extra Dimension powders will be. And I need to especially save for the Sephora 20% sale because I need to load up on basics and there are products I want to try.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 7, 2015)

jennyap said:


> I'm still very happy with how I'm doing.  I had my first no-buy month in August (calendar month, at least, I'm pretty sure I've gone over 30 days before). Admittedly I didn't get far into September before making a purchase, and it was helped considerably by being on vacation for two weeks, but I'm still super pleased that there's an empty column in my spreadsheet!    This month's buys were MAC Rare Breed and Pretty Boy lipsticks. I am still very tempted by a couple of the Vamplify glosses (What's Going On & Anything But Demure) but as I'm not supposed to be buying any glosses this year I am holding firm.   I just checked my inventory and last year I bought 63 makeup items. So far this year I'm at 24. I know I'm likely to want a few things from various holiday collections so I think I am no-buying until those are released. Overall I think I should keep within or very close to my overall target of 30 for the year.   I haven't got into the Audacious lipsticks yet - I really want to, but I am afraid of what might happen if I do! If I keep to 30 items for the year, I may allow myself one as a new year treat


  Yay for your no-buy month! :cheer: And you can definitely make your goal for the year!  I haven't tried any of the Audacious lippies, either. I've had three on my list since whenever they first came out, but I've yet to buy one. No major rush, really.  





honey b said:


> Wow sounds like everyone is doing pretty well.  I had told myself I was doing a "no buy July"  but failed pretty miserably.  But then I didn't buy any makeup products in August so I feel like I redeemed myself.  The only things I've purchased so far this month is from Mac.  I bought Faux l/s and the Lightful C radiance tinted moisturizer and only 1 of the Vamplify lip glosses.  I just keep telling myself that with all the money I've spent on makeup within the past 2 years (which goes bad eventually), I could have bought at least 3 new Louis bags (which never go bad :winkiss: )  Plus we're moving into an older farmhouse on Friday which needs a bit of work so I need to spend my money more carefully.


  Priorities! :nods:


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 7, 2015)

In the spirit of _really_ trying to low buy, I think I am going to skip the UD Vice 4 palette AND the Spectrum palette. GASP! I can hardly believing I am typing the words. I'm still a wee bit on the fence about skipping Vice 4 (especially because this would be my first Vice palette) but I think I can safely skip Spectrum. I already have three shades in the palette and the only one's I really want are Omen, which is available as a separate, and Voodoo because I am obsessed with purple shadows, but I'm sure life will go on without it, plus it looks a lot like AC/DC. 

  I can do this...


----------



## Buffy89 (Sep 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> In the spirit of _really_ trying to low buy, I think I am going to skip the UD Vice 4 palette AND the Spectrum palette. GASP! I can hardly believing I am typing the words. I'm still a wee bit on the fence about skipping Vice 4 (especially because this would be my first Vice palette) but I think I can safely skip Spectrum. I already have three shades in the palette and the only one's I really want are Omen, which is available as a separate, and Voodoo because I am obsessed with purple shadows, but I'm sure life will go on without it, plus it looks a lot like AC/DC.   I can do this...


 I'll skip both of them as well. Spectrum is not really up my alley because I'm not wearing blue and green very often. But even Vice is too colorful to suit my habits. There are some beautiful shades included, but it would be such a waste if I only used half of the palette regularly. And I already own eyeshadows which are similar enough to recreate certain combos. It's kinda hard because Vice as a whole is gorgeous, but I'll survive. Maybe I'll put Naked Smoky on my holiday wishlist. I like all colors in it and I'm already using my Naked 2+3 a lot, so this might be a nice addition. Owning the Naked palettes really helps me skip other neutral eyeshadows and palettes, by the way. They make me feel like I already got everything I need.


----------



## nt234 (Sep 8, 2015)

Random update - I haven't been spending too much money on makeup because I've been working so much. I have, however, been trying to build a solid foundation of MAC items rather than giving into LE hype. I slipped up with the Colourpop strobing kit; I bought it and haven't touched it since swatching it hboy:


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 8, 2015)

Now that I have a sizeable makeup collection, I am only going to focus on purchasing products that I want that are limited edition, items that I run out of or need, items that I can get at a discounted price, or items that are cheap to begin with. Although this criteria does not equate to less purchases, I plan on being more selective with what I purchase and will no longer purchase certain types of items until I run out. I will no longer purchase:

  mascaras 
  brow products (I did buy the Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Gel yesterday for 50% off)
  contour products
  setting powders
  eyeshadow primers (with the exception of a glitter primer since I do not have one. I plan on just buying an e.l.f one from Dollar Tree. I may also buy the Smashbox 24 Hour Photo Finish Shadow Primer when it goes on sale for 50% off but I don't know if I'm going to get it for sure​)
  foundation 
  foundation primers (I did buy the Japonesque Velvet Touch primer for 50% off today)
  eye pencils/eye liners
  eyelash primers
  lip primers
  single eyeshadows/pigments (unless I find a really unique color, but I rarely find something that is not close enough to something I already have so it shouldn't be difficult to no longer purchase these)

  The main items that I can think of at this time which I may have a hard time putting a limitation on are limited edition lipsticks, illuminators (highlighters), and eyeshadow palettes. If they are permanent, I am in no rush to get them but if they are limited, it's hard for me to resist. 

  The only time I may make exceptions are for major sales (like Sephora's semi-annual sale, especially since I have some unused Sephora gift cards that I've been saving for the occasion) or when I have gift cards to use.

  I hope to be able to stick to these resolutions! My Sephora purchases have already been reduced greatly since last month (I only made 3 purchases there) but Ulta's 21 Days of Beauty may tempt me to purchase more than I would like, lol. The only upcoming (within the next week or two) planned purchase I have thus far is Kat Von D's Mi Vida Loca Remix Eyeshadow Palette and the e.l.f Glitter Primer. If I happen to find the Ruby Kisses All Over Glow Bronzing Powder in Bronze Glow, I'll get it but otherwise, I don't need to have it anytime soon.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello Lovely Low Buy Ladies!!

  I've read through most replies since my last post (probably a few months ago now!) - Thank you for all of your thoughtful suggestions re: how to avoid not breaking my no-buy to purchase waterproof mascara for my bro's wedding.  I did use false lashes and a tiny bit of mascara and I was just really careful to not sob. LOL.  I cried a bit and nothing ran, I used UD All Nighter Spray so that might've helped.  Anyways, it turned out great and I'm happy to say that my makeup no buy is still in tact!!!  I can't believe it - 9 months have gone by and I don't even really have an urge.  I feel amazing about this transition in my behaviour, but I still have a ways to go with wanting to buy books, home decor items, and other things.  

  I enjoy art, jewelry, clothes, basically everything. LOL.  So I feel like maybe now that I can control the urge for makeup, and I'm def. making progress in the other areas.  I have consigned clothes and books this year - yesterday I used store credit at the used book store and got basically three brand new books for Xmas gifts for about $13 (50% credit, 50% cash).  It was awesome.  I'm going to try my hand at candle making and try to make soy based candles for Xmas gifts.  I'm also making some art canvases for gifts.  I have a very supportive family base and they will (I hope!) love my gifts haha.  

  I will replenish certain items next year that I need, but I'm still good for everything except mascara (still have one that's just been opened to use for the remainder of the year).  I think I would like to get something from the Selena collection if the colours work for me.  I have always loved her and I am looking forward to seeing what that collection has to offer.    

  So far in my debt journey, hubs and I have calculated and we've repaid a combined $13,000 in just over a year.  I still have $14,700 to go on my LOC and some funds owed to the gov't for school loans (no interest, taken out of my retirement funds and can be repaid over 10 years).  My debt free date is Oct 31 2016 for my LOC.  I am very determined.  I would like to acknowledge all of you in this group for your role in my focus.  Without this group I wouldn't have been able to find a community of understanding and motivated women to share my journey with.  THANK YOU!!!! <3 

  Some big inspirations for me have been blondeonabudget (blog) and other simplicity blogs.  

  I've read through all of your progress ladies and you are doing amazing.  We all deserve a big pat on the back, wherever we are in our journeys and goals.  

  I'm saddened by the thought of Specktra being shut down!!! I really hope that it works out and we can keep our group together!!! xoxo


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 10, 2015)

[@]Glitteryvegas[/@] Your debt journey sounds amazing. So stoked for you that you've been so successful and have been able to pay back so much.. To have that LOC paid off in a year is going to feel outstanding!   I'm in the same boat - trying to expand my Low/No Buy to other areas of life and make it stick. I'm doing okay but definitely still a lot of work to be done! I'm going to be hacking away at student debt for quite a few years it looks like.  One thing I started doing, other than checking the Mint app, is pinning email alerts about interest charges to the top of my email Inbox so that every time I log in I see that I've paid to borrow money I didn't have. Simple but that reminder really puts a damper on wanting to buy anything rather than pay off debt..   This week I've been portioning out my lunch from whatever we're having for dinner and it's REALLY helped me cut down on buying food at work and also I'm eating healthier things and better portions.  Just simple things but they make a big difference!  Also with the seasons changing I'm feeling a resurgence in motivation. Anyone else feel like that too?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 13, 2015)

FOTD... * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * mix of MUFE Ultra HD - Y205 + NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * hair spray on a spoolie as brow gel * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny * MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate * Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliner Pencil - Strong Slate * Prestige True Kohl Kajal - Matte Black * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * NARS Blush - Sex Appeal (I've definitely hit pan now!) * NYX Round Lipstick - Thalia  I also played with a colourful inner corner placement -- NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk as a base, Makeup Geek e/s in Glass Slipper with MAC Violet pigment over the top -- but opted out of it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 20, 2015)

Minor disaster this morning: As I was putting my makeup, I accidentally dropped/dumped a good bit of my Mauvement pigment into my makeup drawer. Only a minor disaster because: 1) I still have plenty Mauvement left, and 2) the spill was concentrated to only one side of the drawer and was easily either wiped away or vacuumed up.  And now for what I wore today...  * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Concealer - Y0 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey * MAC Eyeshadows - mix of Omega and Copperplate (crease) * MAC Pigment - Mauvement (lid) * Urban Decay Eyeshadow - Verve (from Naked 2 palette; inner third of lid) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy * NYX Slim Lip Pencil - Pale Pink * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey ladies, Kerry checking in here!  I've not been as up on my inventory and my running spending totals as I should be, but I've found that my life's got so hectic that ill let myself off with that. I still make myself sit down once a month and think about where I'm at.  Beauty spending has been higher than I'd have liked this past month but I suppose it was my birthday last week so we're all allowed birthday treats right!?   In the summer months I was very good and kept myself away from too many frivolous purchases and if I did buy makeup or skincare they were good basics or things that I'd genuinely reach for on a regular basis.  Consequently I've found im a lot more at ease with my skincare and makeup routines, as I feel more confident with what I'm using.  I know a lot of us have felt overwhelmed by our stashes sometimes but now I feel as if I'm past the tipping point and most of the products I own tend to work for me instead of the other way around - me trying to make them work!  Along with that last little motto, I'm quicker at purging - if I don't love it, if I have to try to hard to make it work - I pass it on - ain't nobody got time for faffing around!  I need to remind myself to keep spending to a minimum now as I really like the look of the Mac Ellie Golding in December and Mac Charlotte Olympia next year so to try and use up a few more of my bulkier Mac compacts to make some room, as I'm conscious that I don't want my stash to become too large again.  Nice little progress report for you there, not perfect but we're aiming for better right?


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 21, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Nice little progress report for you there, not perfect but we're aiming for better right?


  Happy belated birthday!! Hope you had a great day. Agreed, birthday treats were definitely in order.

  I love your motto about things working for you and not the other way around.. totally agree!

  I'm currently testing a bunch of samples that got neglected for a while to see if I would like any in full size. I've tossed a few already, and some things I'm just re-testing to be sure. I also decided to get rid of one of my eyeshadow palettes since I don't really love it. Tossed a blush that was past its prime and a contour powder that I've since switched out for other ones. I'm aiming to replace all of my lipsticks at the end of the year (I just have 7 now and they're in varying stages of completion). I have 7 lipstick samples and my goal is to narrow it down to my top 3 and just purchase those for next year. My 2016 stash will (hopefully) be a lot smaller and more curated than 2013-2015. It's gradually getting better, but you know how it is. One step at a time.

  My second 100 Day No Buy of the year is almost over. I have a couple of weeks left. I really like doing these twice a year, keeps me thinking about everything. My makeup wishlist for after that currently includes: lip balm, lip exfoliate, 3 lipsticks, eyeshadow primer, mascara, and possibly a pressed foundation that I'd like to try.

  My budgeting is also going way better. Every month I see a steady decrease in my spending, which motivates me even more.

  We're almost into the last quarter of the year.. I feel like this year was way more of a success for me than last. I can actually say I improved my habits this time. Anyone have any thoughts on their progress this year? Are you going to continue into next year or do you think you've accomplished what you wanted to?


----------



## Buffy89 (Sep 22, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> We're almost into the last quarter of the year.. I feel like this year was way more of a success for me than last. I can actually say I improved my habits this time. Anyone have any thoughts on their progress this year? Are you going to continue into next year or do you think you've accomplished what you wanted to?


  Thinking of last year, I must say that September '14 was the worst month ever for me, concerning my shopping habits. I had a really rough time back then, and I tried to compensate all the sadness and worries by shopping for makeup. Of course, this behavior had developed in the months before, but I really hit rock bottom there. I joined this group almost a year ago, and yeah, I've made progress. I've stopped ordering online almost completely (a huge reason for ending up with products I don't like because I did not try them in person) and my LE craze has calmed down. I still tend to purchase a few pieces from each Mac collection, but rather 2-3 and not more - A Novel Romance was 17(?) items for me. But that's also the point I still need to work on: skipping collections entirely.
  So far, I've accomplished most progress concerning stopping to hoard nail polish (totally lost interest in new colors. I like dark reds most and I own enough of them), shower gel and body lotion. I've also improved my wardrobe shopping, going on a relaxed (!) shopping spree with somebody else, having fun and going for some nice food as well etc. instead of rushing into H&M during my lunch break.

  Last weekend, I sold lots of decluttered clothes and some makeup at a flea market. It was great fun and I earned 260 Euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad I could make my peace with the items I decluttered, but it also made me think about consumerism. All the stuff I gave away appeared intriguing, shiny and fun to those who purchased it. Instead of rushing for the latest trends, I can wear my clothes for some seasons longer and they will not seem out of fashion to any one! Besides, it sometimes hurt to sell formerly expensive things for a few euros - so I really need to think about each purchase I make even more than I already do, and wear my garments longer. Buying stuff is easy, but keeping/handling the stuff is the "challenge". So this was another lesson to surround myself only with things I truly love. Especially selling makeup was super hard and annoying, just like my experiences selling makeup online, so I really must learn to skip even more. It's such a wrong assumption that one can really sucessfully sell old makeup, as some blog sales might make believe. At least, I sold lots of Essie polishes (really cheaply) to two really lovely teenage girls who got super exited and who really seemed to appreciate their haul. I even gifted some polishes to them because they were so likeable. That was so refreshing and I think I should rediscover this certain, humble kind of excitement for myself again. Cannot really find the words...it's about appreciating everything I purchase instead of being just another bored consumer.
  I'm a bit excited because an Urban Decay/Gwen Stefani collab was announced (I've been a No Doubt fan since I was, like, 12 years old), and I'd like to get a Mattene and two Patent Polishes from Macnificent Me, but I've talked myself out of sooo many items lately (UD Vice 4 and Spectrum, Chanel Tissé Automne, Macnificent Palette, Chanel Fall lipsticks,...) and I'm fine with that. I'll check out the counter, but it'll be okay for me if something's sold out already.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 24, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Thinking of last year, I must say that September '14 was the worst month ever for me, concerning my shopping habits. I had a really rough time back then, and I tried to compensate all the sadness and worries by shopping for makeup. Of course, this behavior had developed in the months before, but I really hit rock bottom there. I joined this group almost a year ago, and yeah, I've made progress. I've stopped ordering online almost completely (a huge reason for ending up with products I don't like because I did not try them in person) and my LE craze has calmed down. I still tend to purchase a few pieces from each Mac collection, but rather 2-3 and not more - A Novel Romance was 17(?) items for me. But that's also the point I still need to work on: skipping collections entirely.
> So far, I've accomplished most progress concerning stopping to hoard nail polish (totally lost interest in new colors. I like dark reds most and I own enough of them), shower gel and body lotion. I've also improved my wardrobe shopping, going on a relaxed (!) shopping spree with somebody else, having fun and going for some nice food as well etc. instead of rushing into H&M during my lunch break.
> Last weekend, I sold lots of decluttered clothes and some makeup at a flea market. It was great fun and I earned 260 Euros
> 
> ...


  Those are some seriously huge improvements to make over only a year!! Awesome! Lots of great things you mentioned.. realizing how much emotions play into your habits, not ordering online if you can help it, being careful with LEs, knowing your style, taking a more relaxed approach to shopping, decluttering, avoiding the thought that you can always sell something and recoup the cost, being excited about special purchases rather than buying everything and relying on novelty. So much to have incorporated into your life so you should be really proud of that!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 24, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> We're almost into the last quarter of the year.. I feel like this year was way more of a success for me than last. I can actually say I improved my habits this time. Anyone have any thoughts on their progress this year? Are you going to continue into next year or do you think you've accomplished what you wanted to?


  I think I've done alright this year. I'm getting to know my habits better, getting to know what I like better. At the moment I'm not sure if I'm going to continue into 2016. I'll probably have a better idea and make a decision closer to December.  On another note, my lipgloss stash is now at ZERO. I had a little sniff of my last remaining gloss (NYX MegaShine in Nude Pink) and it smelled like paint thinner. Ew. When fresh(er), it had no particular smell to it at all that I could make out. So it had to go. There are a couple of glosses I'd like to have, but I'm not in a massive hurry to get them, right now.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 25, 2015)

My Low-Buy went totally out the window for me this month. And October and November will be big haul months as well with various Friends & Family sales. I'll try not to go too hog wild and then try again with a low buy in the winter.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 25, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> My Low-Buy went totally out the window for me this month. And October and November will be big haul months as well with various Friends & Family sales. I'll try not to go too hog wild and then try again with a low buy in the winter.


  A little observation....  I'm not sure that you're ready to commit to a low buy right now. I say that because although you've fully intended to do so, it's not worked out for whatever reason.  Have a little think about the following...  What do you want to accomplish, with regards to a low buy?  What do you think is hindering you from fully committing to making this happen?  What do you need to do to make this a success?  You don't need to post a response here. Just think about it.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Sep 25, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Thinking of last year, I must say that September '14 was the worst month ever for me, concerning my shopping habits. I had a really rough time back then, and I tried to compensate all the sadness and worries by shopping for makeup. Of course, this behavior had developed in the months before, but I really hit rock bottom there. I joined this group almost a year ago, and yeah, I've made progress. I've stopped ordering online almost completely (a huge reason for ending up with products I don't like because I did not try them in person) and my LE craze has calmed down. I still tend to purchase a few pieces from each Mac collection, but rather 2-3 and not more - A Novel Romance was 17(?) items for me. But that's also the point I still need to work on: skipping collections entirely.
> So far, I've accomplished most progress concerning stopping to hoard nail polish (totally lost interest in new colors. I like dark reds most and I own enough of them), shower gel and body lotion. I've also improved my wardrobe shopping, going on a relaxed (!) shopping spree with somebody else, having fun and going for some nice food as well etc. instead of rushing into H&M during my lunch break.
> 
> Last weekend, I sold lots of decluttered clothes and some makeup at a flea market. It was great fun and I earned 260 Euros
> ...


 
  Loving the advice.  Very thoughtful!  Also - great questions!  





  LADIES!

  Sounds like we're continuing our successes until the end of the year.  For me, I'm doing great, just swimming right along.  Frightened that the Gwen/UD collab will throw me into a tailspin but ultimately committed to the goal.  I have to stick it out, it's been almost 9-10 months so I can't stop now.  I'm so, so close!  I'm scared of running out of mascara to be honest, I'm on my last tube....some days on the weekend I may have to go naked to prevent running out!!!  Scary stuff lol.  It's the only thing I'm running out of.  Still good on powders, primers, etc.  (keep in mind - I don't wear foundation).  Trying to set some goals for next year.  I have a debt free goal of Oct 31 2016, so that's a top priority.  I may buy a few essentials in the new year and a few sporadic items next year, but I'm not longer stalking new collections, etc.  xoxo


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 26, 2015)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Thumbs up on the success.  Gross on the paint thinner, lol.  I can't believe you have no glosses!!! That's crazy to me, are you a lipstick person?


  A little bit. Overall, I think I'm more of an eyeshadow gal.


----------



## Winterwhite (Sep 27, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> I've stopped ordering online almost completely (a huge reason for ending up with products I don't like because I did not try them in person) and my LE craze has calmed down. I still tend to purchase a few pieces from each Mac collection, but rather 2-3 and not more - A Novel Romance was 17(?) items for me. But that's also the point I still need to work on: skipping collections entirely.
> So far, I've accomplished most progress concerning stopping to hoard nail polish (totally lost interest in new colors. I like dark reds most and I own enough of them), shower gel and body lotion.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The blog sales might be more succesful because people "know" the blogger and assume that the items are genuine and that the person is reliable. In case of more famous bloggers it might also be a factor to own something that used to belong to this blogger. Additionally, many of the items might have featured in blog posts before. So those factors could contribute to better prices for the seller.

  Selling MAC and other brands on ebay or in forums/boards might have become harder because first of all the item might be much more available than it used to be (more shops selling a certain brand, for example, more shopping abroad) and on the other hand, plenty of people might have moved on from MAC to other brands aswell. I suppose from being in Germany, brands exclusive to the US or Asia or France probably seem more appealing than those that everyone can buy here. Also there are now a lot more brands out there in general, so that (in this case) MAC has more competition. Finally, people probably are trying to decide whether to spend their money on an LE item from last year (even if NIB) or maybe the hottest item from right now. So I suppose all the reasons make it harder to sell earlier LE / coveted items or also unused backups of them.

  Those thoughts also make me think about buying fewer backups, too. By the time something is used up, there might be something else anyways. I know many people on this forum have pointed this out before but I took a long time to believe it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 27, 2015)

FOTD... * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (this time I really do think my mini is on its last legs) * MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - mix of Y205 + Y225 * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Eyeshadows - Malt (transitionish), Shale (crease), Satin Taupe (lid) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected (transition/crease) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Pink Cult * MAC Lipstick - Viva Glam II


----------



## Buffy89 (Sep 28, 2015)

@veronikawithak and @Glitteryvegas thanks, that's so motivational to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the last year has been such an interesting journey for me. This group means so much to me and I'm really, really glad Specktra could be saved for now. re: the Gwen collection: I was like "darn! why now?!" as well. I'm so happy and proud that no holiday collection seems interesting to me, but I already want some Gwen items now, even though I don't know the exact products...hopefully, it's all about red lips etc., which I never wear, so it'll be easier for me to skip. But it'll be hard for me to say no to a nice eye palette. We'll see. At least, the release date in late November makes everything Christmas-gift approved for my family, lol. Strangely, her OPI polishes never really seemed appealing to me so I own only one of them.

@Winterwhite your attitude sounds amazing!!! Wish I had developed this far, too. Pending on my counter receiving the collection in time, I'll go and have a look at Macnificent Me on Thursday because I'm still too curious to skip and stay away from that counter entirely, but I hope seeing everything live will just confirm the impressions I already got. The palette is pretty and sooo handy for travelling, but all those light neutrals are nothing unique to my stash and I tend to go for a dramatic, darker eye anyway (I'm super short-sighted and my glasses literally eat suble eye makeups so there's nothing visible - no sense in sublte/"nude" looks in my case). I'm still not quite over it and still kinda crave it, but my head definitely says no.


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 28, 2015)

Winterwhite said:


> What you tell of the nail polish happened to me with most cosmetics now. Since I have enough anyways, I really took a step back and most announcements of new collections now just don't reach me anymore. I see them but I have no interest whatsoever to buy anything from these launches.
> With MAC, I look really carefully at whether I have similar colours already and then I don't buy the next LE item either, especially as many of them don't seem to be as good quality as they used to be.  Now I thought that I would be interested in the upcoming eyeshadow quad from MACnificient Me (for Germany, this collection has not launched yet, to my knowledge) , but I looked for similar colours in my stash and I have them all, plus I have them in a cooler version since this palette does not seem to be as cool-toned as I initially thought. So I talked myself out of it. I was at that point of "buying fewer items from each collection"  a while ago but meanwhile I seem to not want anything, and if something piques my interest, after reconsideration usually I don't want it after all, either.  So I skipped a lot of collections and saved a lot of money and just keep using my stash. *The feeling of having to have something has become quite rare and I am really glad about it.*
> 
> I`m still mulling over KvDs holiday palette and UD's Spectrum but if I'll buy something then it will definitely have to be one of them and not both (and that would be the last purchase of this year) and not in addition to things from MACnificient Me. Usually by this point I would plan to buy all three and more things, so I am happy that during the past year I found only a few items at all interesting to (maybe) buy.


  I bought less makeup last year than the couple of years before, and even less this year. I'd say it gets easier, but really for me the desire isn't even there anymore. I've bought and returned a couple of items this year because they weren't awesome and/or sufficiently different from what I have (KVD Shade and Light e/s palette was one). I bought Naked Smoky and kept it because I really like it. Did I need it? Not really, but my goal isn't to buy no makeup at all. I was drawn to Urban Spectrum and ordered it, but it's going back tomorrow. I don't like the packaging so that was the end of it. I didn't swatch, remove film from the mirror or do anything else that would prevent it from going back on the shelf. 

  I do have a fairly sizeable list for the VIB sale in November, but it's all replacement items and/or gifts for my daughters. It's the first year I may not buy any holiday sets for myself, although I'll get one if there's something that really catches my eye. So far nothing really has other than the new Guerlain pearls. I haven't really decided whether I'm going to get them or not but I have plenty of Shoppers points if I do. They're lovely but I have three other tins that I've been using daily for a year and they still look full so I can't really justify it.

  Bobbi Brown BB Cream (replacement for tube i just finished)
  MUFE Ultra HD Foundation (replacement for HD bottle that I won't get through the winter with)
  UD Anti-Aging Eyeshadow Primer (will get a couple as replacements)
  NARS Eyeshadow Primer (two for Daughter 1)
  Tarte Smolder Eyes set (for Daughter 1)
  Naked 3 (Daughter 2)
  Philosophy body wash (gifts)
  Fresh lip balm sets (gifts)
  Bumble & Bumble, Living Proof items (replacements)


----------



## Winterwhite (Sep 29, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> I bought less makeup last year than the couple of years before, and even less this year. I'd say it gets easier, but really for me the desire isn't even there anymore. I've bought and returned a couple of items this year because they weren't awesome and/or sufficiently different from what I have (KVD Shade and Light e/s palette was one). I bought Naked Smoky and kept it because I really like it. Did I need it? Not really, but my goal isn't to buy no makeup at all. I was drawn to Urban Spectrum and ordered it, but it's going back tomorrow. I don't like the packaging so that was the end of it. I didn't swatch, remove film from the mirror or do anything else that would prevent it from going back on the shelf.
> 
> I do have a fairly sizeable list for the VIB sale in November, but it's all replacement items and/or gifts for my daughters. It's the first year I may not buy any holiday sets for myself, although I'll get one if there's something that really catches my eye. So far nothing really has other than the new Guerlain pearls. I haven't really decided whether I'm going to get them or not but I have plenty of Shoppers points if I do. They're lovely but I have three other tins that I've been using daily for a year and they still look full so I can't really justify it.


 
  Yes, and from my amount of returned items (though unused, can't return used items here, so I only look, read more reviews and then reconsider) I can see that perhaps often the item sounded better than it really was in real life. Also that keeps me from buying too much. I am even tired of returning, and when I think of the returns, then I often don't order at all.

  I did also like the UD Naked Smoky palette, but twice I got palettes with fingerprints (which I also returned) and was fed up. So I don't know if I will ever try again. The UD-counter is quite far, so not sure when I'll have the chance to maybe buy it from there, so I can check immediately whether the palette is flawless.
  KvD shade and light eye palette looked very pretty, but two thirds of them were too warm for me.  

  From what I read in general, the Guerlain pearls do really last a long while. Surely next year they will have another special edition for the holidays


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 29, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> On another note, my lipgloss stash is now at ZERO. I had a little sniff of my last remaining gloss (NYX MegaShine in Nude Pink) and it smelled like paint thinner. Ew. When fresh(er), it had no particular smell to it at all that I could make out. So it had to go. There are a couple of glosses I'd like to have, but I'm not in a massive hurry to get them, right now.


That my goal too... No lipgloss and only 3 lip pencils, I do not need those. I'm doing a project that working so-so ... i'm finishing product it's just that a keep buying OOPS! 
  This last two weeks I finished 1 lipstick, 1 lip pencil,  2 lip glosses and one blush!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have at least another 15 ish lipgloss to finished so that will be my goal for 2016 finish all of then and stop buying them.
  As for lip pencil i didn't count them, but I probably have 6-7 of them and I want to only have 3 (1 purple, 1 red and 1 nude).


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 30, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> We're almost into the last quarter of the year.. I feel like this year was way more of a success for me than last. I can actually say I improved my habits this time. Anyone have any thoughts on their progress this year? Are you going to continue into next year or do you think you've accomplished what you wanted to?
> Thinking of last year, I must say that September '14 was the worst month ever for me, concerning my shopping habits. I had a really rough time back then, and I tried to compensate all the sadness and worries by shopping for makeup. Of course, this behavior had developed in the months before, but I really hit rock bottom there. I joined this group almost a year ago, and yeah, I've made progress. I've stopped ordering online almost completely (a huge reason for ending up with products I don't like because I did not try them in person) and my LE craze has calmed down. I still tend to purchase a few pieces from each Mac collection, but rather 2-3 and not more - A Novel Romance was 17(?) items for me. But that's also the point I still need to work on: skipping collections entirely.
> So far, I've accomplished most progress concerning stopping to hoard nail polish (totally lost interest in new colors. I like dark reds most and I own enough of them), shower gel and body lotion. I've also improved my wardrobe shopping, going on a relaxed (!) shopping spree with somebody else, having fun and going for some nice food as well etc. instead of rushing into H&M during my lunch break.
> 
> ...


Great post! I agree with you about so many things.  I've also reached the point where I only buy 1 - 3 things from new MAC collections.  Actually I have skipped a few lately.  There was nothing in MACnificent Me that I felt I had to have.  I love purple lippies but I have so many that I couldn't justify buying more, even though I wanted to try the Mattenes.  I also thought I'd buy a lippie from Guo Pei for the beautiful packaging, but there wasn't one that I felt was worth it, despite the packaging.  My mind is becoming rational again, finally!!  There are a few Vamplifys that I love but I already have a few similar colors, so I can't justify spending 20.00 on them.
  Now I just have to get my clothing spending to be the same. I do think I'm getting close there, too. I look at something I want and then I think "but when will I actually wear it?"  

  I have to ask though, when is this Gwen/UD collab?  I also love No Doubt and I've been an UD fan since WAY BACK.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 30, 2015)

A few other thoughts I had about why I've been able to resist make-up purchases better lately....

  1.  I'm tired of being broke and having to skimp on food or just general spending money. I've started asking myself if I'd rather have yet another lipstick or eyeshadow, or if I'd rather have that money for something else that I enjoy.
  2.  If I'm tired, which I often am, I'm especially susceptible to shopping online.  Sometimes I'll buy things in the wee hours and the next day I don't remember that I did it.  Now that I know that I do this I TRY not to go to "those" sites when I'm tired.
  3.  I've been very focused on exercising more and eating better.  I have a Fitbit and it really opened my eyes to how much I need to be moving and what I'm eating. I had pretty much given up on losing weight before, thinking that I was doing enough and nothing worked. But keeping track of everything was/is an eye-opener.  Now I believe that if I do more it will actually work. And going to the gym is something that I enjoy, so if I can do that instead of buying make-up it's a win/win.

  The hardest thing for me still is wanting to know that there is something coming in the mail. It gives me something to look forward to, so I miss it when there's nothing.  Anyhow, just wanted to say "hi" and share a few things in case they help someone else.  I have lots of catching up to do!


----------



## Buffy89 (Sep 30, 2015)

burghchick said:


> Great post! I agree with you about so many things.  I've also reached the point where I only buy 1 - 3 things from new MAC collections.  Actually I have skipped a few lately.  There was nothing in MACnificent Me that I felt I had to have.  I love purple lippies but I have so many that I couldn't justify buying more, even though I wanted to try the Mattenes.  I also thought I'd buy a lippie from Guo Pei for the beautiful packaging, but there wasn't one that I felt was worth it, despite the packaging.  My mind is becoming rational again, finally!!  There are a few Vamplifys that I love but I already have a few similar colors, so I can't justify spending 20.00 on them. Now I just have to get my clothing spending to be the same. I do think I'm getting close there, too. I look at something I want and then I think "but when will I actually wear it?"    I have to ask though, when is this Gwen/UD collab?  I also love No Doubt and I've been an UD fan since WAY BACK.


 Great thoughts on the Macnificent Me and Guo Pei collection. It'll probably launch here tomorrow, and I'm excited. Well, not really excited for the products, but for my behavior/the challenge...let's see what I can achieve. I like 4 items at the moment, but I don't wanna purchase them all.  The Gwen collection is scheduled for late November I think. Hello, fellow No Doubt fan!!! *highfive* I'm so curious what the products will be like. Gwen's been my style icon for the last 15 years, she's fab.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 30, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> The Gwen collection is scheduled for late November I think. Hello, fellow No Doubt fan!!! *highfive* I'm so curious what the products will be like. Gwen's been my style icon for the last 15 years, she's fab.


I LOVED No Doubt in the early days not so much their last album. as for Gwen and UD collab for sure will see a RED lipstick, black eyeliner and maybe a white foundation .... don't know what is UD range as far as foundation goes but I'm sure Gwen will have a complexion product .... she struggles with acnee and was pretty vocal about it for a while.  So that my guess ladies,  and Cant wait for UD to launch their Canadian Website!!!! finally  we would be able to have the friends an family sale!


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 30, 2015)

burghchick said:


> A few other thoughts I had about why I've been able to resist make-up purchases better lately....
> 
> 1.  I'm tired of being broke and having to skimp on food or just general spending money. I've started asking myself if I'd rather have yet another lipstick or eyeshadow, or if I'd rather have that money for something else that I enjoy.
> 2.  If I'm tired, which I often am, I'm especially susceptible to shopping online.  Sometimes I'll buy things in the wee hours and the next day I don't remember that I did it.  Now that I know that I do this I TRY not to go to "those" sites when I'm tired.
> ...


Thanks for sharing!!! I've been bad lately and I too struggles with mostly point 2 and 3. 
  I should really stop going on Hautelook this is really my downfall lately. as for the losing some weight I still have 8 pounds of baby weight to loose .... i'm pretty fit just ran a half -marathon under 2 hrs (1hr 50min) but eating is like 80 to 75% of the weight lost so no matter how hard you are training the eating have to follow. But being tired make your body want to eat  sugary food,  so more tired you get more sugar you want to consume and in your case more shopping online .... so maybe go to bed earlier and it will help both?


----------



## Buffy89 (Sep 30, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> I LOVED No Doubt in the early days not so much their last album. as for Gwen and UD collab for sure will see a RED lipstick, black eyeliner and maybe a white foundation .... don't know what is UD range as far as foundation goes but I'm sure Gwen will have a complexion product .... she struggles with acnee and was pretty vocal about it for a while.  So that my guess ladies,  and Cant wait for UD to launch their Canadian Website!!!! finally  we would be able to have the friends an family sale! ompom:


 That's my guess too, red lips and liner. Like you, I like ND's older albums most, but I'm keeping track of their newer music just because of nostalgia. My taste in music has changed so much since I was a teenager, but Tragic Kingdom is such a great album! All time favorite.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 30, 2015)

My 100 days are up so I made my first makeup purchases in over three months today! I actually stuck to my wishlist, and even cut a couple of things off:



2 lipsticks (to replace 4 that were used up) 	
1 blush (to replace 1 that was used up) 	
1 lip balm (to replace 1 that was used up) 	
1 lip exfoliate (new - I wanted one in stick form because if I have to dig into a pot I won't do it and my lips need it) 	
1 mascara (to replace 2 that expired) 	
1 eyeshadow primer (to replace 1 that I tossed because it wasn't working for me anymore) 
 
  I still have 3 lipsticks that I'm close to using up and some more samples to go through before I declutter a bit more and do a year-end inventory, but otherwise I'm pretty happy with my current stash. Only having a handful of lipsticks at a time has changed my perspective on a lot of things.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 30, 2015)

I did get a couple of items from MACnificent Me, plus a permanent eyeshadow. October may be a makeup no-buy month for me, methinks. :nods:


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 1, 2015)

I was at my counter to have a look at the Macnificent Me collection, but apparently it won't be available there, which is weird. Because ordering online without having tested the products is against my low-buy rules, I will skip entirely if that info is true. I did pick up the Burgundy x9 palette because I still had some money from my September "fun budget" and I've been lurking around that palette for so long because it was out of stock. Reviews are great as well and - believe it or not - I don't own many warm eyeshadows yet. The tiny pans don't bother me because I hardly hit pan on eyeshadow anyway.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm so glad to hear how well we are collectively doing on our goals! I haven't posted here in months, but it's mostly because I would inevitably end up having a peak in other threads and would buy something. I haven't purchased any makeup items in 1.5 months now. That's pretty huge for me considering where I was this time last year, and even earlier this year. Also, September was my birthday month and I was able to purchase nothing (even with bday month discount codes and "gifts" being emailed to me).   I did recently purchase a pair of Sam Edelman booties, but I'm actually pretty thrilled with them. Nordstrom agreed to price match Bloomingdale's F&F sale for me PLUS I used a Nordstrom note. It was a good shopping moment haha. I currently have a BCBG dress and new pair of jeans on my wish list, but I'm letting myself marinate on those things before pulling the trigger. As for makeup, im not really tempted at all by anything at the moment.   It's weird, because I used to really struggle with not buying things. And then it's like I just one day I woke up and a switch had been flipped and it was suddenly so easy. I didn't really expect that to happen haha.   Anyway, I'm going to go read everyones posts more thoroughly now!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 4, 2015)

FOTD... * mix of MUFE Ultra HD - Y205 + NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 and Y1 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Paint Pot - Nice Composure * MAC Eyeshadows - Malt (above crease) and Typographic (lashlines) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin * NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 11, 2015)

October makeup no-buy still going strong for me. Now for a FOTD...  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (across nose and between brows) * MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (below cheekbones and on chin; this was from a little sample packet that I got with the next product) * MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - Y205 * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster * Prestige True Khol Kajal - Matte Black * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 * NYX Slim Lip Pencil - Plum


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 12, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> * NYX Slim Lip Pencil - Plum









 Good for you Shelly! 
  I'm failing miserably ... I'm wondering if I should do like a diet, you know forget about it and start new January 1st.
  Not that I buy a lot of it, I just buy expensive stuff argh!


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 12, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> :bigthumb:  Good for you Shelly!  I'm failing miserably ... I'm wondering if I should do like a diet, you know forget about it and start new January 1st. Not that I buy a lot of it, I just buy expensive stuff argh!


 :cheer: it's okay to fail sometimes, but it's more important to get on track again! If I were you, I wouldn't wait till January (if I can take your words literally). You can do it!!! and yayyy [@]shellygrrl[/@] !!! At the moment, I'm having a hard time as well. My last non-staple makeup purchase was the Burgundy x9 palette on October 1st, but I'm having a darn stressful time right now and I can really notice how I'm craving for makeup...and crisps (which is even worse). Luckily, the Macnificent Me collection I had been waiting for did not show up at my counter yet (I'm having doubts whether it's gonna show up here at all) and at least I'm staying really strong because I will not order anything online. Ordering stuff definitely was a much bigger problem for me than buying stuff in store, so I'm glad I'm really through with this.  It's my birthday next weekend and my friends asked me for a wish list, so I asked for gift cards for various clothes/shoe/cosmetics/book stores I like. Not sure what they'll pick for me, but I'm already looking forward to use those gift cards! as a gift from my parents, I picked a quality handbag and a blazer/jacket thingy. I also purchased two sweaters for fall, but also purged two others from my closet because they looked a little old and worn already and they needed to be exchanged.


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 12, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> It's my birthday next weekend and my friends asked me for a wish list, so I asked for gift cards for various clothes/shoe/cosmetics/book stores I like. Not sure what they'll pick for me, but I'm already looking forward to use those gift cards! as a gift from my parents, I picked a quality handbag and a blazer/jacket thingy. I also purchased two sweaters for fall, but also purged two others from my closet because they looked a little old and worn already and they needed to be exchanged.


LOL I might go on a no buy December 1st, lets just say October is down the drain, November is my birthday and I usually refuse to set foot in a mall in December because it is just too crazy with xmas shopping.


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 12, 2015)

VAL4M said:


> LOL I might go on a no buy December 1st, lets just say October is down the drain, November is my birthday and I usually refuse to set foot in a mall in December because it is just too crazy with xmas shopping.


 One either loves christmas shopping or hates it, lol. I looove christmas time, but I tend to go to the stores only in the morning and not on the weekend. All those busy people!


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Ladies,  Just caught up with the thread, sounds like you are all dong well!  October was a bit of a miss for me, I ordered some bits from Sephora and went to a MAC counter and picked up the amber and burgundy x 9 palettes as well as the MAC nificent me one! NAUGHTY!  I have however been continuing to purge and condense by doing the following:  1) I have been through my foundations and concealers and tossed any poor colour matches or formulas. 2) I have been through my nail polish draw and gifted any ones I don't wear or like to my work collegues 2 little girls 3) I have been shifting make up out of sight in a box for a couple of months to see if I missed and I answer is I didn't!!! Therefore planning of donating this stuff to my local womens shelter. It includes all 3 of the Naked palettes I owned which I just don't love on me, to warm, to pink and too sparkly, I never loved any look I did with them on me so its time to move them on.  4) I have been through my single eyeshadows and again the ones I don't use or reach for are now going in the box till christmas to see if I miss them.  I managed to get certain areas down to 2 items in a category, 1 for my house and 1 for keeping at my boyfriends so I don't have to keep packing stuff up and moving it! So I now only have 2 primers, 2 bronzers, 2 gel liners, 2 liquid liners, 2 highlighters and 2 eye primers.  Areas which need more work in particular is Foundation, Blush, Eyeshadow and Lip Products.  I have committed to taking all my lipsticks to my boyfriends tonight and trying them on one after the other to see if I can condense any further, I sorted through the ones I had at his yesterday and tried them on, we agreed that about 5 didn't suit me that well and I got rid of them! any we can't decide on will be heading for a project 30 lip in 30 days if necessary as I have found that useful in the past!  I "think" that I have around 95 lip products in total including tinted balms, glosses, lipsticks, crayons and lip liners. That is far too many for the size of stash I would like so I am hoping to get to the following position by Christmas: 5 Reds 5 Neutral Pinks 5 Berry's 5 Bright Pinks 5 Raspberry shades 5 Nudes 5 Lip Liners 5 Glosses 5 balms and a spare 5 to bring me to 50 items and halve my lip product stash.   I find foundations hard to slim down as I use different formulas depending on how my ezcema prone skin is feeling, there are however a couple that are getting old and perhaps should be retired permanently to the garbage.   Many blushes in my stash are getting old and I now only seem to reach for a select few, seriously considering slimming this area down further.  If anyone has any suggestions on slimming eyeshadows and blushes down please let me know, I would really like to finish purging by Christmas so that next year I can concentrate on using my smaller stash!


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 19, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> If anyone has any suggestions on slimming eyeshadows and blushes down please let me know, I would really like to finish purging by Christmas so that next year I can concentrate on using my smaller stash!


  Ohhh good job purging so many items systematically! That 50 products lip stash sounds amazing. I should really compare my kit to that plan, although because of my habits, I'd rather own one red, and 10 nudes instead. I'm working on finishing my glosses so I won't own more than a handful.
  Lip products and nail polishes were easier for me to purge, too! It's calming to see that other people also feel this way. So I'd love to know suggestions on decluttering eyeshadows and blushes as well. To me, the biggest problem that keeps me from purging is that those dry powder formulas don't seem to turn bad as quickly as creamy textures and even polishes, which turn into seperate layers of liquid and pigment. Another problem is only liking one shade in a palette etc. While I'm thinking about depotting my round Mac shadows, a mixture of different square pans would not be my cup of tea at all. So for now, I'm keeping the whole palette to finish only the shades I like.
  I own the Macnificent and Burgundy palettes as well, they're great! If Mac made all their eyeshadows this small from now on, I wouldn't bother. How do you like the quality of the Amber palette? I'm interested in it, but reviews say either it's great or disappointing, but there's none that isn't as "extreme".
  I purchased another item from Macnificent Me last weekend, a paintpot. Darn. Fall collections are my soft spot. On the other hand, the holiday collection doesn't really attract me. I'm interested in a skinfinish (mostly curiosity because of the hype) and three of the single eyeshadows, but this time, the products are even more overpriced than ever, thanks to the price raise that happens each year and special packaging. so I don't know what I'll purchase yet. Luckily, I still got two weeks until the european launch.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 19, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> If anyone has any suggestions on slimming eyeshadows and blushes down please let me know, I would really like to finish purging by Christmas so that next year I can concentrate on using my smaller stash!





Buffy89 said:


> So I'd love to know suggestions on decluttering eyeshadows and blushes as well.


  I think, with both kinds of products, you have to work out if they still suit you and whether or not you'll use them again. (A bit like every other category of makeup.) With pre-made eyeshadow palettes, work out if you're going to use the majority of, if not all of, the shades. If not, you could depot and keep the shades you like and get rid of the rest.  But if something is super duper old, you may as well toss it. If it's still available you can always replace it, if you want, or you can probably find something similar.


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 19, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I think, with both kinds of products, you have to work out if they still suit you and whether or not you'll use them again. (A bit like every other category of makeup.) With pre-made eyeshadow palettes, work out if you're going to use the majority of, if not all of, the shades. If not, you could depot and keep the shades you like and get rid of the rest.  But if something is super duper old, you may as well toss it. If it's still available you can always replace it, if you want, or you can probably find something similar.


 Thank you for your suggestions! I guess I'll have to face the trush and see how much I'll destash, maybe I'll just rediscover some great colors I didn't use for a while because I'm finally swatching everything. The palettes are gonna be the biggest challenge.


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks Ladies!  I went through all my lip products last night, I lip swatched everything (yes my lips need balm today!) I straight away have a pile of around 25 lipsticks which are either the wrong tone on me or too dark/ too nude for my tastes.  What suprised me were a lot were from sets of minis which I have been gravitating towards, (smaller products and more choice!) I suppose this is to be expected however I think I now need to be careful not to order sets where there are peachy colours or nudes as I find that these shades often don't suit me.   As for the rest, I plan to wear a different shade every day from now until Christmas, at the end of each day I can then decide if I liked the colour, formula and wear etc.  I think the suggestion of taking out the oldest powder products first is probabley where I am going to start this weekend.  I started getting into MAC around the time of the hello kitty collection, which I believe was spring 2009! Now I haven't got any of the lip or cream products from the collection left I have still got the 2 beauty powder blushes. I never wear Fun & Games so that can be B2M'd, Tippy I need to take with me to the store and find a good dupe as I love that colour and have nothing else like it in my collection. I suspect some of my NARS blushes pre date 2012 and some of my eyeshadows in my mac palette are probably from the early days and again can be let go.  My naked palettes from UD bit the dust because there were only 2 shadows in each one that I actually liked on me. So I need to apply this logic to all of the quads, quints and other palettes.  Decided that I am going to put everything that I dont want to keep in one place and take a picture once I have finished and then a picture of the slimmed down stash, that way I can keep evidence of the waste on my phone and hopefully remind myself of what not to do when I go shopping!


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 23, 2015)

@charlotte366 Great job downsizing! I'm the same way with those mini lip sets.. I usually get sucked into the Bite lipgloss sets and then by the time I get through them I'm sick of the scent. I do like having the variety of colors though.

  October has been going pretty well for me:

  I haven't made any makeup purchases this month.
  I finished all of the lipsticks I wanted to use up.
  I tossed the rest of the items that I wasn't wearing on a weekly basis.
  I started wearing eyeshadow more often.
  I finished my inventory and now have only 35 products total, which I never thought I'd be able to do again!
  I think everything could actually fit in one makeup bag now, which was my hope over the past two years.

Inventory

  Face (7):
  1 foundation
  1 primer
  1 finishing powder
  1 concealer
  2 contour powders
  1 blush

  Lips (14):
  2 lipsticks
  1 lip exfoliate
  1 lip balm
  10 lip gloss minis

  Eyes (14):
  1 eyeshadow primer
  1 eyeliner
  1 mascara
  11 eyeshadows

  Going forward I might purchase one or two more things in the blush/lipstick/lipgloss categories.

  Blush - I have 1 rose blush (it's the same color I turn when I'm really blushing) that I now wear everyday and I'm actually seeing progress on it already. I would love to just wear 2-3 blushes and use them up regularly. I'm planning on purchasing a peach one and maybe a nude one.

  Lipstick - I used up the rest of my lipsticks and purchased 1 dusty rose and 1 wine colored purple, both of which I'm really loving for Fall. I'm thinking about getting a nude, pink, and coral for Spring/Summer.. but I might just wear my lipglosses in those shades. Not really sure yet.

  Lipgloss - I have 10 minis left from the Bite set I got in the Spring and I'm enjoying wearing those. Once they're used up, I'm going to try and resist getting another set and just buy a few of my favorite colors in full sizes.

  As for eyeshadows, I think I'm okay for now. I'm considering a second palette of 9 but I want to at least hit pan on a few in my current one first. As long as I stay under 20 I think that's reasonable for me.


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 24, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> @charlotte366  Great job downsizing! I'm the same way with those mini lip sets.. I usually get sucked into the Bite lipgloss sets and then by the time I get through them I'm sick of the scent. I do like having the variety of colors though.  October has been going pretty well for me:  I haven't made any makeup purchases this month. I finished all of the lipsticks I wanted to use up. I tossed the rest of the items that I wasn't wearing on a weekly basis. I started wearing eyeshadow more often. I finished my inventory and now have only 35 products total, which I never thought I'd be able to do again! I think everything could actually fit in one makeup bag now, which was my hope over the past two years.  Inventory  Face (7): 1 foundation 1 primer 1 finishing powder 1 concealer 2 contour powders 1 blush  Lips (14): 2 lipsticks 1 lip exfoliate 1 lip balm 10 lip gloss minis  Eyes (14): 1 eyeshadow primer 1 eyeliner 1 mascara 11 eyeshadows  Going forward I might purchase one or two more things in the blush/lipstick/lipgloss categories.  Blush - I have 1 rose blush (it's the same color I turn when I'm really blushing) that I now wear everyday and I'm actually seeing progress on it already. I would love to just wear 2-3 blushes and use them up regularly. I'm planning on purchasing a peach one and maybe a nude one.  Lipstick - I used up the rest of my lipsticks and purchased 1 dusty rose and 1 wine colored purple, both of which I'm really loving for Fall. I'm thinking about getting a nude, pink, and coral for Spring/Summer.. but I might just wear my lipglosses in those shades. Not really sure yet.  Lipgloss - I have 10 minis left from the Bite set I got in the Spring and I'm enjoying wearing those. Once they're used up, I'm going to try and resist getting another set and just buy a few of my favorite colors in full sizes.  As for eyeshadows, I think I'm okay for now. I'm considering a second palette of 9 but I want to at least hit pan on a few in my current one first. As long as I stay under 20 I think that's reasonable for me.


  Wow! Well done!  Not sure I will ever get this low but it might happen   I spread everything I own out in the living room floor yesterday and I have started pulling out bits to get rid of. Some areas are easy, others not so much!  Will post photos when I am done !  Xx


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 24, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> @charlotte366 Great job downsizing! I'm the same way with those mini lip sets.. I usually get sucked into the Bite lipgloss sets and then by the time I get through them I'm sick of the scent. I do like having the variety of colors though.
> 
> October has been going pretty well for me:
> 
> ...


  Wow! That really is  a well-edited collection. No way I could get back down to that happily, but it's entirely in keeping with your minimalist goals.

  I bought a replacement foundation during the Sephora F&F sale, but no other makeup (for me). I did get a few items for my daughters, but there's really nothing I need or want. I got Naked Smoky this summer and I'm enjoying that. I have decided that I will get two MAC CSG sets next week; I last bought them two years ago and have now finished them all. I like layering them over liner or less glossy lipsticks and this is the most cost effective way to get them.

  Other than that, I'm good!


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 25, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> @charlotte366 Great job downsizing! I'm the same way with those mini lip sets.. I usually get sucked into the Bite lipgloss sets and then by the time I get through them I'm sick of the scent. I do like having the variety of colors though.
> 
> October has been going pretty well for me:
> 
> ...


This is sooo impressive to me! My voice of reason is telling me that this is just a perfect, streamlined kit, containing only things that you love. You can use hings up regularly and repurchase/add items without any bad conscience. I kinda wish I could snap my fingers and suddenly have a collection like this.

  Last week, I failed miserably, because I purchased two Paintpots and a Patentpolish from Mac's fall collection, adding them to the palette and the lipstick I already purchased from the same collection the week before. Re-reading my posts here where I stated I wasn't going to splurge on that collection, I'm feeling ashamed because I didn't even stay true to my own words. Two carefully picked items are okay-ish, but five aren't in my case. And darn, around 130 Euros for things I honestly didn't need (cannot return them because of the policy here). At the moment, I'm having a very stressful time at uni and I'm working 2x the amount of my regular shifts at my job till the end of the year, so I must have lost my sense somehow when I purchased those things. I'm also catching myself stress-eating sweets and crisps so many times. Don't wanna moan, but I clearly see that all that stress triggers my behavior.
  Therefore, I'm starting a no-buy on color cosmetics until the end of 2015 (I said it! I said it!). I tended to to that "2-3 pieces per collection" thing way too long. But at the moment, I need to face a challenge, I think. A shopping fast is gonna be good for me, I hope. This way, I hope to _use_ the stuff I already own, I mean, I don't even get the time to use the things I got when there's new stuff flooding in regularly. Even two or three new items are too much when one's already got a lot of stuff waiting to be tried properly. I'll also have to cope skipper's remorse, I think (holiday collections - unsubscribing from certain threads asap), but it'll make me strong after all. The only things I'm allowed to buy are powder/concealer/foundation because I know I'll run out of them, and skincare (face). Since my 2 foundation brushes are shedding like crazy, I might repurchase 2 reasonably priced ones. The only real exception to me is gonna be an (one!) item from the UDxGwen Stefani collection, which I'll put on my christmas list.
  My stash is pretty big and would be a dream come true for so many people, and I feel like it's time to_ really_ appreciate it. Therefore, I'm changing my former approach. 10 weeks until new year's eve is not super long, and I'm sure I'll be really proud and happy afterwards. Besides, christmas time will offer me lots of distractions (baking, shopping for gifts, social events) as an outlet for stress. It really bothers me how I always give in to those triggers and get tricked to buy stuff, because I actually know about the psycological processes behind everything.

  I've also made a list of 10 items I plan to finish until 2016:
  - Bare Again Lipstick
  - You've Got It Cremesheen Glass
  - Dirty Blonde Fluidline for brows
  - Nightshade Fluidline
  - It's Physical Fluidline
  - Blacktrack Fluidline
  - Benefit They're Real liner
  - Dainty Blush
  - A Wish Come True eyeshadow
  - Pure Flash Electric Cool Shadow

  Concentrating on so many liners at once might not be the best technique, but It's Physical rather suits me as an eyeshadow and Nightshade is super patchy and won't turn opaque most times, so I'll try it some more times to see if it's worth keeping at all. If one item gets crossed out, I'll add another one to the list.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 25, 2015)

You can do it, Buffy! :cheer:  A couple of things from me...  1) I finished my CC cream on Friday (It Cosmetics Your Skin But Better). I don't think I'll repurchase. It wasn't a bad CC cream by any stretch; I just don't think it did anything more, or better, than the Bobbi Brown tinted moisturizer I had years ago. (Sucks that the oil-free version of said TM has been discontinued, though.)  2) My October makeup no-buy is going to be a success.  And today's makeup... * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer * MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - Y205 * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * hairspray on a spoolie * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 (additional eyeshadow base) * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow - Bunny * MAC Eyeshadows - mix of Omega + Copperplate (crease colour + precise contouring), Mystery (lash lines) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Mattene Lipstick - Personal Pick


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 26, 2015)

Trying to rediscover / shop my stash all over again! FOTD October 26th:  - Mac Studio Sculpt foundation NC15 - Studio Finish Concealer NC15 (blemishes) - Cinique Airbrush Concealer Neutral Fair  (undereye) - Blot Powder Light  - Cheeks: Mac Dirty Plum blush & Lightscapade highlighter  - eyes: Paint Pot in Stroke My Ego (base), Urban Decay Mushroom (crease), UD Rockstar  (lower lashline, Mac Shroom  (browbone), Mac Nightshade fluidline, YSL Babydoll mascara sample  - Mac Omega eyeshadow for brows  - lips: Subculture pencil & Bare Agaim Sheen Supreme


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 27, 2015)

...and FOTD October 27th:

  - Clinique Pore Refining Solutions Primer
  - Studio Sculpt Foundation and Studio Finish Concealer in NC15
  - Clinique Airbrush Concealer in Fair Neutral (under eyes)
  - Mac Prep+Prime Translucent Pressed Powder
  - Mac Dainty Blush and Essence Highlighter in Blossoms etc. (quite old but I like it so much)
  - brows: Mac Veluxe Liner in Strawberry Blonde
  - Mac Paintpot in Quite Natural (as a base and smudged on the lower lashline)
  - Dazzleshadow in Last Dance on the lid
  - Electric Cool Shadow in Pure Flash on the lower lashline
  - UD Foxy mixed with Venus on the brow bone
  - Benefit They're Real Liner
  - Maxfactor Masterpiece Max Mascara
  - Mac Cremesheen Glass in You've Got It


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 1, 2015)

Today...  * Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (across nose and forehead) * MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (finished the sachet I had; this was applied everywhere else) * MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - Y205 + NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 (undereye topper) * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 (blemishes) and Y1 (undereye base) * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (over top of OCC Y1) * MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey (as an eyebrow pomade) * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Eyeshadows - mix of Malt and Copperplate (transitionish colours), Typographic (lashlines) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Unexpected (crease), Sensuous (lid) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blushes - Next to Skin + Taupe (contour), Pink Cult (actual blush) * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses  edit: I touched up in the early evening with some Rimmel Stay Matte Powder, something I've not used for a little while, and I hit pan.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 2, 2015)

@shellygrrl in your FOTDs, you always use Feed the Senses - for how long have you been using it? I own it too, but I'm "saving" it (silly, I know) because it's such a perfect shade for me. And you're using it all the time and still it's not used up, so I should be brave and use mine too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Some news concerning my no-buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's going well so far. Today, the Mac holiday collection released here and I'm always passing a Douglas store on my way to uni, but I did not walk in there "to have a look" (aka to end up buying something). There's only one item that I'm interested in anyway (the purple eyeshadow), but let's be realistic, I rarely wear purple eyeshadow, nor do I wear a lot of glittery stuff (so I got enough glittery PaintPots/Dazzleshadow/loose Glitter etc.). Plus, it's 26 Euros, which is simply A LOT of money for one item I won't use very often. If it was another color, like a brownish/peachy/neutral shimmer, it would be harder for me to skip, but this time, I'll survive, I guess. So I'm using my "old" stuff like the purple ED shadow I already own, which is gorgeous as well, so why neglect everything I already have.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah it's interesting how much of a product one person uses compared to another. Most gals I know only apply a meek layer of lipstick but I proper pile it on! I like that full coverage lipstick feeling though


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 2, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Yeah it's interesting how much of a product one person uses compared to another. Most gals I know only apply a meek layer of lipstick but I proper pile it on! I like that full coverage lipstick feeling though


lol, just like me. A hint of lipstick, probably just dabbed on, feels weird to me. But I still don't finish any lipsticks, they don't seem to get smaller at all, what sorcery is this?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> lol, just like me. A hint of lipstick, probably just dabbed on, feels weird to me. But I still don't finish any lipsticks, they don't seem to get smaller at all, what sorcery is this?


  I reapply even when I don't need to do too, just out of makeup touch up habits! Ah well, seeing how I've never truly used a lipstick up in the last five years or so of my makeup interests as it were, it's kept me from buying too many shades this year. and if I'm lusting after a certain colour I've been stricter with making myself 'make do' with all the awesome things I already have  I think sometimes I need to remind myself that I've got some really luxury products compared to most people's makeup stashes and so I should be happy and not always hankering after the 'next best thing'!


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 2, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I reapply even when I don't need to do too, just out of makeup touch up habits! Ah well, seeing how I've never truly used a lipstick up in the last five years or so of my makeup interests as it were, it's kept me from buying too many shades this year. and if I'm lusting after a certain colour I've been stricter with making myself 'make do' with all the awesome things I already have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This!
  A friend of mine said she liked my lipstick today, btw, and I didn't dare to tell her what products I'm using (today Mac PLW liner plus Mac lipstick, which makes 40 Euros just for my lips) because it feels to me as if I were super spoiled if I still want more. After all, I'm just a uni student with some job, but I used to shop as if I had proper full-time employment. Her recent lipstick was a cheap one by Essence so this moment really put my feet back on the ground.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> This! A friend of mine said she liked my lipstick today, btw, and I didn't dare to tell her what products I'm using (today Mac PLW liner plus Mac lipstick, which makes 40 Euros just for my lips) because it feels to me as if I were super spoiled if I still want more. After all, I'm just a uni student with some job, but I used to shop as if I had proper full-time employment. Her recent lipstick was a cheap one by Essence so this moment really put my feet back on the ground.


  I feel you, I had a similar situation the other week when a friend wanted new makeup for a refresh after she'd split up with her bf and we went to boots and I helped her pick out the best drugstore stuff for her as she knows I know my makeup. Well she got 6 items for £24 and was made up!  I'm certainly not into feeling too guilty about my spending habits or letting other people let me feel guilty about it, though admittedly I do hide what I'm using from time to time so save the awkwardness of exasperated judgement, but it does remind me to be grounded about the whole thing. After all they're just things  all you need is love! (And specktra friendship support ofc!)


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 2, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I feel you, I had a similar situation the other week when a friend wanted new makeup for a refresh after she'd split up with her bf and we went to boots and I helped her pick out the best drugstore stuff for her as she knows I know my makeup. Well she got 6 items for £24 and was made up! I'm certainly not into feeling too guilty about my spending habits or letting other people let me feel guilty about it, though admittedly I do hide what I'm using from time to time so save the awkwardness of exasperated judgement, but it does remind me to be grounded about the whole thing. After all they're just things
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 totally!!!
  Btw, in the morning I ordered concert tickets with my friends, were're going on a trip to Hamburg in spring, and the show's already sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's where my "makeup money" should rather go, and it makes me really happy. 40 Euros for lipstick, which I've skipped today, or for a great unforgettable evening, that's not a tough choice!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> totally!!!
> Btw, in the morning I ordered concert tickets with my friends, were're going on a trip to Hamburg in spring, and the show's already sold out
> 
> 
> ...


  agreed!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 2, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> @shellygrrl  in your FOTDs, you always use Feed the Senses - for how long have you been using it? I own it too, but I'm "saving" it (silly, I know) because it's such a perfect shade for me. And you're using it all the time and still it's not used up, so I should be brave and use mine too! :cheer:


  I've been using it since I got it two years ago. I don't wear makeup every day, so I still have a bit of it left, but I have less left of FTS than I do my other lippies. Use yours! :nods:  





> Some news concerning my no-buy :cheer: it's going well so far. Today, the Mac holiday collection released here and I'm always passing a Douglas store on my way to uni, but I did not walk in there "to have a look" (aka to end up buying something). There's only one item that I'm interested in anyway (the purple eyeshadow), but let's be realistic, I rarely wear purple eyeshadow, nor do I wear a lot of glittery stuff (so I got enough glittery PaintPots/Dazzleshadow/loose Glitter etc.). Plus, it's 26 Euros, which is simply A LOT of money for one item I won't use very often. If it was another color, like a brownish/peachy/neutral shimmer, it would be harder for me to skip, but this time, I'll survive, I guess. So I'm using my "old" stuff like the purple ED shadow I already own, which is gorgeous as well, so why neglect everything I already have.


  :cheer:


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 2, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I've been using it since I got it two years ago. I don't wear makeup every day, so I still have a bit of it left, but I have less left of FTS than I do my other lippies. Use yours! :nods: :cheer:


 Oh wow, two years is such a long time, and you still have a bit left. So yes, I should use mine!!! :nods:


----------



## Sandalskt (Nov 3, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I reapply even when I don't need to do too, just out of makeup touch up habits! Ah well, seeing how I've never truly used a lipstick up in the last five years or so of my makeup interests as it were, it's kept me from buying too many shades this year. and if I'm lusting after a certain colour I've been stricter with making myself 'make do' with all the awesome things I already have  I think sometimes I need to remind myself that I've got some really luxury products compared to most people's makeup stashes and so I should be happy and not always hankering after the 'next best thing'!


  That is a great way to think of things. I have to remind myself that most people don't have any luxury makeup and to enjoy what I have. I did splurge this weekend and buy Tom for nude dip and seductive rose palettes online. I should have read this post first lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 4, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> I'm really excited to see your photos! and again, congrats on your decluttering process and everything else. You ladies in this thread are awesome!
> 
> This is sooo impressive to me! My voice of reason is telling me that this is just a perfect, streamlined kit, containing only things that you love. You can use hings up regularly and repurchase/add items without any bad conscience. I kinda wish I could snap my fingers and suddenly have a collection like this.
> 
> ...


  Agreed. It's so important to use and love what you have, otherwise you'll never be satisfied with anything.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 5, 2015)

[@]veronikawithak[/@] thanks, and I always love to read your posts! Having a stash of reasonable size is a long term goal of mine, but yeah, I guess it takes time. I'm gonna have a party for each pan I hit, lol.  Currently, I'm trying to use all types of neglected products, so I can recognize what great variety there is in my kit. It could certainly be mistaken for a MUA's collection, and at the moment, I'm really, really noticing that size!  So, FOTD October 5th:  - Mac Sculpt Foundation and Studio Finish Concealer in NC15  - Prep+Prime Transparent Pressed Powder  - Paint Pot Bare Study  (eye primer) - Azuki Bean eyeshadow  (lower lash line and crease) - Boycrazy eyeshadow  (lid) - UD Pistol eyeshadow  (outer V) - UD Verve eyeshadow  (inner corner) - UD Foxy eyeshadow  (brow highlight) - Benefit They're Real liner  - Maxfactor Masterpiece Max mascara sample  - Omega eyeshadow  (brows) - Simmer mineralize blush  - Chanel Viva RCS lipstick


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 6, 2015)

I just used my 20% Rouge discount and ended up qualifying for Rouge for 2016 again. I didn't think I'd get there this year but Christmas/birthday shopping during the F&F sale and this one pushed me over.

  Purchases for me:

  MUFE Ultra HD Foundation (backup)
  NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer 
  Urban Decay Primer Potion - Anti-Aging (backup)
  Bumble and Bumble Grooming Cream (replacement)
  Bumble and Bumble Invisible Oil Primer (backup)
  Bumble and Bumble Pret a Powder (backup)
  Cosmocube Brush Holder (for my vanity - hoping it will replace a couple of large glasses I'm using to hold brushes and liners and that it will also hold foundation/concealer)
  Victor and Rolf Flowerbomb (will be my Christmas gift from my Dad)

  I also purchased two MAC CSG sets and one MAC mini patent polish set from the holiday collection. My last CSG sets lasted me two full years; these probably will as well.

  I haven't been tempted by any of the holiday palettes; I love my vast e/s collection but see no need to add to it. 

*2015 MAKEUP PURCHASES*

*Lipsticks:* *Purchased 7 (all MAC), 4 minis (Patentpolish holiday set) and got 2 through BTM*. This is my heaviest use area and I go through quite a few each year, particularly since I've shifted to creamy formulas like Huggables. I usually have about 20-25 at any given time. I'd be ok with 15-20 and will probably get down to that number now that Huggables and Patentpolish are perm. I've historically bought 3-6 when they're launched knowing I'd use them up over 12-18 months, but I don't need to buy ahead anymore. I'm very close to finishing about 3-4 lipsticks and don't plan on replacing them since I have new ones ahead of me.

*Lipgloss: Purchased 8 (2 CSG sets). *I BTM'd the 8 empties from 2013 when I bought these. I know I'll finish these up too. My teen daughter got Girl About Town and Rebel with the empties so she was very happy. 

*Powder: Purchased 3 (MAC Blot Powder, Guerlain Pressed Meteorites and Guerlain Joli Teint).* I finished both a loose and a pressed MAC Blot Powder as well as a HG Diffused Light this year. I had a backup Diffused Light and it already has a dip. I'm not backing up any powders during the sale because I don't think I'll run out of any of them until at least the summer. 

*Foundation: Bought 2 replacements (Bobbi Brown BB Cream for summer at MUFE Ultra HD for fall/winter) and one backup (MUFE Ultra HD). *I think I'm set now for most of 2016.

*Blush: Purchased 1 (Guerlain Perles de Blush). *I have years of blush ahead of me, so this was really an exception purchase since I loved them so much. I don't regret it.

*Concealer: Purchased 3, all replacements (LM Secret Camouflage, MAC Mineralize and now NARS Radiant Creamy).*

*Brow Products: Purchased one powder (Anastasia Chocolate) and pencil (Anastasia Chocolate) *because I changed my hair colour.

*Eyeshadow: Purchased one palette (UD Naked Smoky)* *and* *BTM'd for two replacement shades (All that Glitters and Orb)*.

*Lipliners: Purchased 3, all replacements.*

  I'm sure this is still more makeup than most women buy, but I no longer feel like this is a problem area for me. The overwhelming majority of my purchases were staples or replacements for items I used up (lip products). The exceptions would be Naked Smoky and the Guerlain Blush Pearls, but I'm ok with indulging in a very occasional item just because I love it. I still really enjoy and wear what I have; I just don't see a need to grow my collection.

  I have become very picky about what I keep. I did try out a couple of other e/s palettes but I decided that they either weren't significantly different or superior from what I had so they went back.

  How are the rest of you feeling about your year?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 6, 2015)

At the moment, I'm feeling pretty good about my year.  I will admit that I have found the Naked Smoky palette a little tempting, but I have resisted. I'll do a full(er) purchase recap toward the end of the year.  I hauled from Sephora earlier this week and retained VIB status into next year. Virtually everything was a need, though.  * Two small size MUFE Step 1 primers (Mattifying and Smoothing) to try out. I liked the little sachet of the Hydrating primer that came with my MUFE Ultra HD and decided on trying a couple of the others to see if I prefer them over Hourglass Mineral Veil (I've pretty much been taking product from the pump tube to use! That's how much I've got left of it). I went with two to use on different parts of my face. My t-zone is oily, and I have enlarged pores across the nose. There are also some somewhat deep-set lines/wrinkles under my eyes. (I'm in my mid-thirties.)  * Living Proof PHD Conditioner (backup as I think I'm close to running out)  * Shiseido Facial Cotton (nearly out of cotton rounds, and after seeing these cottons raved about on here, decided to give them a go)  * sample of Benefit Gimme Brow in Medium/Deep (free with code, so decided to try it out as I don't have a proper brow gel at the moment.)


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 7, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> *2015 MAKEUP PURCHASES*
> 
> *Lipsticks:* *Purchased 7 (all MAC), 4 minis (Patentpolish holiday set) and got 2 through BTM*. This is my heaviest use area and I go through quite a few each year, particularly since I've shifted to creamy formulas like Huggables. I usually have about 20-25 at any given time. I'd be ok with 15-20 and will probably get down to that number now that Huggables and Patentpolish are perm. I've historically bought 3-6 when they're launched knowing I'd use them up over 12-18 months, but I don't need to buy ahead anymore. I'm very close to finishing about 3-4 lipsticks and don't plan on replacing them since I have new ones ahead of me.
> 
> ...


  Seems like a good result to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since I'm on a no-buy till the end of 2015, I can make my purchase list alsready now, too.

  So, items purchased in 2015:

*- powder, foundation, concealer:* I have no idea. Since I only own two foundations, three concealers and two powders which I regularly use up, I didn't count any numbers. I use them pending on my blemishes/breakout situation, otherwise I'd probably own just one of each, but need to adapt to what my skin "needs" each day.

*- mascara: none.* I got some samples as GWPs and already had a lot of samples. I'll probably have enough until 2017, lol.

*- nail polish: 3.* This is pretty good since I was a seious polish addict before and could not walk out of a drugstore without one or two Essie polishes. These were below 3 Euros each, so no big deal financially, and I like the colors and quality even more than some pricey ones I own.

*- eye liner: 2.* I purchased two fluidlines from Mac is Beauty in March, and that's it. Trying to use some gel liners up before they turn dry.

*- eye primer / cream shadow: 2.* I picked up 2 Paintpots about two weeks ago. They weren't necessary at all, but at least one could be considered a replacement for another one I'll finish soon.

*- lipgloss: 2.* I'm really happy I didn't purchase more. One was Viva Glam, in case that's an alibi. I purged a lot of lip products and I've realized I'm not a gloss girl at all. I dislike all my hair or tiny fibres from my scarf or bits of food getting caught on my lips, therefore I rarely use glosses. I'm interested in the VG Ariana Grande one, but otherwise, I won't purchase any glosses anymore.

*- lipstick: 19, of which 3 were B2M and 1 was a GWP mini: *Ohhhh my goodness, how did this happen? Well, I purged a lot of lippies, so maybe my stash didn't grow in general, but Lord, nineteen! At least, all shades are wearable for everyday and I didn't purchase any crazy/bold/special occasion ones. The mini I got as GWP is a red (Rouge Coco in Arthur), but it was free, so this doesn't really count. My long-term goal is to use/get rid of most bold shades I own. One red and one bright pink is enough for me. For the neutrals, I need to reflect more whether I already got similar shades. Just because a color is wearable, it doesn't mean I'll wear it a lot (when I've got too many others).

*- eyeshadow: 10 singles (3 of them as a gift), 1 trio, 2 palettes (Mac x9 palettes): *I'm okay with this. Could be better, but also worse in my opinion. Except for the glittery Dazzleshadows, I use all of them a lot, especially the palettes. The thing I need to do is purge some older ones I never use.

*- brow products: 2*. In May, I purchased the Ash Blonde fluidline for brows and a backup because I didn't know if it's LE. The perfect color match for me, so nothing bad about this!

*- highlighter: 2*. not really necessary, but two is not suuuch a big number, and I purchased them in Winter/Spring already, so I'm satisfied.

*- blush: 3.* Just like the highlighters.

*- lipliner: 4*. I hopped on the lipliner trend train this summer and yup, I really love them! Before, I owned just a single one, so I'm not hoarding them. I go through them/need to sharpen quite quickly, so there one can see that using them often means that I love them!

  In general, I'm quite satisfied with my shopping this year, but those lipsticks!!!!! I definitely need to be more careful purchasing them. I didn't even expect having purchased so many this year, quite a shock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The number of eyeshadows does not make me very happy, but that's mostly because I didn't declutter my older ones yet. I'm very proud concerning blushes/highlighters and nail polish, because those were problematic for me in 2014.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 7, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Seems like a good result to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't bought a mascara in years. I always get them from Sephora as either 100 point perks or in the VIB GWP bags. 

  I have a lot of eyeliners (bought Ocho Loco 2 and 3 as well as a Tarte Skinny Smoldereyes set two years ago) so I didn't get any of these either. Quite a few of my favourite shades are getting stubby so I may need to replace a couple in 2016.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 8, 2015)

Today's makeup...  * MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (across forehead) * MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose) * MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - Y205 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Paint Pot - Nice Composure * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * MAC Mattene Lipstick - Personal Pick


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 9, 2015)

Love the idea of doing a yearly purchase inventory. I can probably do my total now as well.. I don't plan to purchase anything else until the beginning of next year.

*2015 MAKEUP PURCHASES*

*Lipsticks:* 2. One dusty rose shade and one wine shade. I had used up or tossed all of my other lipsticks so these are the only ones I have at the moment. Pretty happy with this area for now, but I'll probably pick up a couple more next year for Spring/Summer.

*Lipgloss: *A Bite set of 12 minis. I have 5 left. When those are gone I'll probably replace them with one or two shades in full sizes. Going to try and avoid the mini sets in the future.

*Blush:* 1. A matte rose shade. This is the extent of my blush stash.. I'm enjoying seeing progress on it since I use it every day, but next year I'll probably purchase one or two more in different shades for Spring/Summer.

*Eyeshadow Primer**: *1. Replacement. My only one and I'm happy with it.

*Eyeshadow: *2. Kept one of these but gave the other away. Also purchased a palette in February but returned it. Enjoying making progress in my RAL 9 palette and the one loose shadow I kept. I'm excited about maybe hitting pan on things at some point now that I'm not drowning in stuff.

*Mascara: *3. I try to only have one at a time so these were all replacements. I currently just have one and will probably need to replace it in January. I have a few that I like and prefer to just stick with those so I rarely get them through GWP or points, sadly.

*Contour Powder: *3. Kept two and passed the other one on. I may downsize to just one but for now I'm enjoying playing with both. I don't expect to buy any next year.

  I think that's it.. I can't remember buying anything else, aside from some samples which are all gone. Around 13 items and two of those I gave away. I'm pretty happy with that since it's close to 10 and that was my original Low Buy goal a couple of years ago.

  As for next year, I plan to purchase a foundation, 1-3 lipsticks, 1-2 blushes, 1-2 lipglosses, an eyeshadow primer, and 2-4 mascaras. So 7-13 items total, which is consistent with this year and I felt comfortable with that. I'm at the point where I don't need to do any downsizing anymore, just using things up and replacing them.. which is where I've been wanting to be. A couple of years ago I felt so out of control and frustrated with myself but that has definitely changed. So grateful for this thread and everyone here. It really helps to share the journey with people who understand. So thanks everyone!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, I've been in and out of here bunches, but I've been doing better.  I sorted through all my makeup and am going to list a lot on the CB and give some away to friends.  I have more than I could ever use and finally accept that.  I only bought 5 things from the VIBR sale, and nothing for the two months before that.  I'm also promising myself not to buy another foundation until I use up at least 2 of my current ones (I have 4).

  All of you ladies are so great with your self-control! It's inspiring to read this thread.  I recently moved out from living with my husband, so money is tight and I need to low-buy more than ever.  I also want to actually read the book I bought about de-cluttering now that I'm living in a tiny 250 square foot micro studio!  I definitely have to downsize some of my stuff.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 11, 2015)

I think I'm on one of the longest no buy streaks I've had in a while - 11 days! Which is ridiculous really but for me it's pretty eye opening. I'm toying with a no buy for the rest of the year but then I don't want to set myself up for failure and then let myself get carried away if I break. Maybe an extreme low buy would be better for me at this tentative stage where my spending is genuinely slowing down? Like one beauty product per week / total 4 a month? Especially as I really don't want to see my stash grow after all the hard work I've done purging these past couple of years. Rules I'm thinking of are: if you have two of a similar product then you don't need a third - that kind of thing! Hmm maybe I can do a no buy for this month and let myself have my 4 items for dec?


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 12, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Well, I've been in and out of here bunches, but I've been doing better.  I sorted through all my makeup and am going to list a lot on the CB and give some away to friends.  I have more than I could ever use and finally accept that.  I only bought 5 things from the VIBR sale, and nothing for the two months before that.  I'm also promising myself not to buy another foundation until I use up at least 2 of my current ones (I have 4).
> 
> All of you ladies are so great with your self-control! It's inspiring to read this thread.  I recently moved out from living with my husband, so money is tight and I need to low-buy more than ever.  I also want to actually read the book I bought about de-cluttering now that I'm living in a tiny 250 square foot micro studio!  I definitely have to downsize some of my stuff.
> 
> ...


Wishing the best to both of you! I've noticed as well that I've got more than I could ever use, my no-buy is really eye opening to me. I do look at pages like the Mac Lovers/Junkies groups on Instagram for swatches, mostly to see pics of products I already own (all those lip colors which are popular at the moment, like Brave, Soar, Velvet Teddy, etc.) so that I can admire my own stuff all over again. There are lots of photos showing stashes of bigger or also smaller size, and nowadays, I'm mostly appaled by those huge collections of unused items. So I guess my no-buy cold turkey project is showing some success now. I also think it's harder to avoid shopping this time of the year with all those holiday specials and gift sets. Strangely, although I didn't spend money on makeup, I've spent more than usually this month, and I kinda cannot "see" what for, because I didn't purchase material stuff. I went to two concerts this month, plus beverages at the venue and records and money for transportation, and I did splurge on food (orders/takeaway coffee etc.) more, but it all had to do with social experiences/friends.
  Concerning my project pan, Bare Again lipstick is almost finished and I think I'm tossing one of the fluidlines (Nightshade). It's horrible as a liner because it's so sheer and patchy, and it didn't work as a cream shadow. I wanted it so badly back then, but I didn't even swatch it myself before I bought it in store, so I've learned my lesson now.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow everyone's done such a great job this year so far. Keep up the good work we're almost to the end of the year! 

I thought I would put in my thoughts as this time of year I always purchase more makeup and skincare than I should. For the Sephora VIB sale I picked up only things for myself (which is huge because I always purchase beauty items for others that always bumps me up into VIB Rouge status). I picked products that I was interested in trying out and I think I did good and am extremely excited for the new items to come in.  Thankfully I didn't make it to VIB Rouge this year but just barely made it to VIB so this is pretty big in terms of saving money and not spending all of my paycheque at MAC or Sephora.

*2015 Makeup Purchases*

*Face *
  - Etude House Cotton Fit BB Cream
- Canmake Powder Refills x2
- Hourglass Ambient Edit Palette
- Physician's Formula Argan Oil Blush in Natural
- Geek Chic Cosmetics Gossamer in Aurora Borealis, Bioluminescent Bloom, and Glacial Ice

*Eyes*
- K Palette Black Liquid Pen Eyeliner
- Covergirl Liquiline Pen Eyeliner 
- Covergirl Mascara
- Etude House Curl Mascara Waterproof
- Nudestix 3 Pencil #bestbronzesmokeyeye Set
- Geek Chic Cosmetics Superneutrals Set
- Canmake Nose Shadow Powder

*Lips*
- Nudestix 3 pencil Lip & Cheek Set
- Canmake Lipgloss

*Nails *
- Formula X Nail Color in Obsessed

Overall this year has been a good one I feel like I have more control over my beauty spending and just really getting to know my usage of products and how long they actually last is eye-opening. Next year, I'll hopefully do the same as this year except only purchasing replacements and only when I need them. I really want to focus on just using my products and enjoying the process of putting on my makeup.


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow some people made the  nice list  this year   ... i'm definitely on the naughty list this year.

  I just purchased 9 perfume bottles (5 Guerlain perfume argh! , Tonka Imperial, Cuir Beluga, Oriental Brulant, Gourmand Coquin, Shalimar Ode a la vanille) 2 Tom Ford (Jasmin Rouge, Tobacco Vanille) 1 Acqua Di Parma Iris Nobile Sublime and 1 Missoni .... yep not a good tally! 

  Makeup wise I didn't purchased any MAC this year, but then again It never was my weakness.

  Eyeshadows: Too many  9 eyeshadow palette and 1 duo and 6 single
  I went palette crazy this year and I really dont know what got into me
  Edward Bess palette, UD Smoky Naked, Too Faced Sugar pop and romantic eyes, Laura Mercier artist palette  and MUFE 15 Artiste eyeshadow. 
  3 burberry eyeshadows and 3 Rouge Bunny Rouge eye shadows and 2 Lorac small palette. 1 NARS Duo and Guerlain Holiday palette.

  Meteorites : (yep it is a category of my own) 3   (perles, rainbow and holiday)

  Lipsticks:  4 lipsticks  1 Guerlain (holiday 2015) 2 Rouge Bunny Rouge, 1 Bite.   But I finished 5 lipsticks this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Foundation: 2  Marcelle BB cream and Guerlain foundation

  highlighter: 2 becca

  Brushes: 4  2 MUFE brushes and 2 beauty blender.

  Eyeliner: 1

  Lipliner: 1

  I do not count skin care because i finish them on a pretty regular basis and I do consider them as a necessities like soap, shampoo, toothpaste  etc. 

  Next year I have to go on a No-buy (Lipgloss, eyeliner, lipliner and technically eyeshadows and Lipstick but I know that one will be hard!)
  Perfume I really want two on my wish list (Armani Prive Myrrhe Imperial and Parfum D'empire Ambre Russe)

  I really want to keep doing my ''project pan'' I finished so far, one blush, 2 eyeliner, 5 lipsticks, 1 lipliner, 2 BB cream and 1 bronzer, 3 perfume.  I'm also trying to pan 4 palettes in February it will be a year that i'm working on those palettes, i'm sure they won't be done so I do not know if I will be just purging them are keep them and working on it.  Will see.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 15, 2015)

FOTD... 
 * MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - Y205
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* OCC Skin Conceal - Y1
* Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* Urban Decay Eyeshadow - Pistol (from Naked 2)
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NYX Round Lipstick - Thalia


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 29, 2015)

Last week's EOTD...
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Barcelona Beach
* Urban Decay Eyeshadow - Suspect (from Naked 2)
* BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black

This week's FOTD...
* mix of MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying and Smoothing
* MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (used as undereye corrector)
* OCC Skin Conceal - Y1 (as undereye concealer; mixed with Y0 for pinpoint concealing)
* NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin
* mix of NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy & MAC Blush - Pink Cult
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 6, 2015)

A minimalish FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205 + 117/Y225
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black
* OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe (as contour)
* MAC Mattene Lipstick - Personal Pick
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien (used in an attempt to tone down the mattene a little bit)


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey everybody! How are you? I've almost finished already 8 weeks of my no-buy and it's working well. I made the  (planned) exception with the UD Gwen palette which I ordered when it was released here about two weeks ago. I was too afraid it might be sold out in January  (UD hasn't been around here for more than a year or so, so I have no experience how long their stocks last). I also purchased an eye pencil as a gift, but that's all. At the same time, I'm trying to declutter my eyeshadows. Right now, I think depotting might not be the right method for me, so I really need to play "keep or toss" with my pre-made palettes. It feels weird sometimes, but I hope I'll finish this till the end of the month. Since most of my stuff is Mac, at least I'll have some free lipstick when times are rough. 
Looking at new collections, things are either perm  (=skip atm) or don't really catch my eye. Faerie Whispers looks really pretty, but I hope swatches will show that these are just the plain old same colors as always, but with nice embossing and poetic names. So I hope I'll manage to purchase maybe one item, the one I like most.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 7, 2015)

A+ no/low buying.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Dec 8, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Well, I'm starting my first full time job after years of university and now that I can actually afford it, I don't feel like going on a frivolous spending binge.. Quite the contrary. The first thing I did after signing my employment contract was to draw up a budget for paying back my student loans.. I feel like I'm finally getting on track with my spending and on the road to fiscal responsibility!



This is fantastic. Congratulations on all the changes you have made, especially with your mindset with respect to money. Brava!


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm back! Bear with me... I'm trying to catch up on the posts...

*2015 Makeup Purchases*
*
Complexion enhancers/Foundations: 3* (2 unexpected gifts)
*Eyeshadows: 4* 3 Rouge Bunny Rouge, 1 Urban Decay
*Eyes: 7* 1 primer, 6 mascaras (2 gifted gwp, 1 requested gift)
*Brows: 7* (1 gift)
*Lips: 2* (1 gifted gwp)
*Face: 4* 1 gel blush, 1 powder blush (requested gift), 1 highlighter, 1 bronzer (replacement), 1 Guerlain Meteorites
*Subtotal - Gifted:*  27 - 8
*Total: 19*

*2015 Skin Care Purchases:*

*Treatments* (serums, exfoliants, etc.): 10 (1 gwp, 1 gift) 
*Moisturizers/Sunscreen*: 16
- not including body/hair stuff I share with the Man
*Subtotal:* 26 - 2 gift/gwp
*Total: 24
*
My  biggest vulnerability is with Skin Care. I did well this year (until  Dec) as generally I used products I owned. I've pretty much figured out  what works for me, and most aquisitions were repurchases. I did have a  slip-up on Black Friday and gave in to a 60% off sale. I had been  curious about the products, but probably wouldn't have gotten them had  they not been on sale and/or included in a set. Damage: 2 skin care kits  (6 items, included in 2015 count).

Err.. I wasn't going to admit this... because I am still reeling. 
I  lost all sense and got the Caroline Hirons Cult Beauty Box. I havent  added the numbers to my 2015 purchase history because I am still in  denial. As in: I can't look at my credit card bill. As in: These items  don't count because they'll arrive next year. As in: I'm telling myself  the British pounds-to-Canadian dollar exchange is 1 to 1 (And even then  the cost is astronomical). As in: If online shopping were bad, why did  they make it be so easy? All I did was click a few buttons and type some  stuff. 
AAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Dec 8, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> @charlotte366 Great job downsizing! I'm the same way with those mini lip sets.. I usually get sucked into the Bite lipgloss sets and then by the time I get through them I'm sick of the scent. I do like having the variety of colors though.
> 
> October has been going pretty well for me:
> 
> ...



I'm impressed with your numbers. I've been striving for a small makeup collection as well.My progress has stalled probably because I haven't set specific numbers for myself. Currently I have 57 items, of which I am on the fence about 10-12.

 I also want to set purchasing goals. I like the idea of a 10 or 12 item limit for makeup purchases, but I need to figure out a number that will work for me. I think goal setting will make the biggest change in my skin care buying habits.

How do you guys count repurchased items (replacements)?

Thank you to everyone on this thread. I'm glad other people think like me.


----------



## ramarose (Dec 8, 2015)

So my grand total thus far is just about $700 on makeup this year (from my own money, not counting gifts).. And faerie whispers may bump that up significantly. I know this isn't as crazy as a lot of spenders out there, but it's crazy to see it all together when you think you did okay.. I know I spent significantly less at Sephora this year though, so that's an accomplishment IMO. I also broke a rule and ended up with more reds ?????? But now I'm skipping the Dita Von Teese red so that has to count for something... Right??


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 13, 2015)

It's almost the end of the year! Time to reflect! 

It's been 10 weeks since my last makeup purchase and 3 weeks since I purchased clothing. 

I spent about $300 on cosmetics this year, which is an 85-90% decrease from last year! I was Rouge at Sephora last year and this year I didn't even make VIB. Last year I spent a fortune at MAC (at least $1000) and this year I spent $0.

Next year I'm going to try and stick with the same habits for cosmetics. I'm aiming for $250 for the year, mostly planned purchases with a little room for trying new things. Now that I've accomplished what I wanted to with makeup, I'm also moving on to work on other areas.

Clothing - One of my areas of overspending this year while transitioning from a student to working wardrobe and also through some weight gain. I've already purged a lot and also purchased a lot so I'm at a good place right now with the work/casual balance and capsule wardrobe. My goal is to lose the weight I put on and buy one or two smaller pieces a month as the weight comes off.

Fragrances - I got more into collecting this year.. although I'm not collecting for the sake of it, just buying things I really love wearing. I know I have more than I can use up, but it's my one indulgence area that's left. I usually purchase more between November-February (when the bigger collections come out) and then back off for the rest of the year so I'm expecting this to drop off in a couple months. I've also sold or swapped the majority of things that didn't work for me and I've learned that I don't really use the scented hair oils, bath oils, or room sprays so I can now resist those easily. I set up a shopping budget for myself with fragrances included but it's been hard to stick to it. I'm getting a lot closer though.

Food - I've been working on getting down to our grocery and eating out budget and we're pretty close now. Really significant changes here. Treats are now actually a treat instead of a habit, as they should be.

Entertainment - We're doing okay here. Some months we don't spend anything and others are over budget.. it just depends on when tickets for things come out. We're taking advantage of some low cost activities and making sure we really appreciate the events we go to. Much more memorable than buying things.

In general budgeting more actively has been a success. I use Mint and check it often to make sure we're on track. Aside from working on clothing and fragrances next year I'm pretty optimistic. I have some credit card debt from our move that I still have to finish paying off, and then I'm going to put more towards student loan debt. The path to financial well-being is getting closer every day! 

Just wanted to say that anything is possible! I felt so lost for a couple of years there and now it's like I'm finally getting back on track. So stick with it and you might surprise yourself!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 14, 2015)

I did buy a couple of makeup things -- one brush (Chikuhodo T4, which I absolutely love, and a new blush brush had been in the plan) and one black eyeliner pencil (Sephora Black Lace; I wanted something better for the waterline; the one I have doesn't hold up in there). The pencil hasn't arrived yet. Hasn't even shipped yet, according to tracking. I'll do a longer overview for my year after Christmas or thereabouts.

For now, yesterday's FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (across nose and forehead)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (chin area)
* MUFE Ultra HD Foundation - mix of Y205 and 117/Y225
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadows - Copperplate (lid) and Typographic (outer corner)
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* MAC Lipstick - Up the Amp


----------



## jennyap (Dec 15, 2015)

My last makeup purchases were from the MAC holiday collections so end of October/very early November. I've felt no particular desire to buy anything since, nor will I again this year. 

My year ended up being slightly above target - my aim was a limit of 32 items, and I actually picked up 34. Technically a few more, as 2 of those were sets, but I'm counting them as single items lol. I'm ok with that. It's half what I purchased last year. What is slightly scary is that fully half of this year's purchases were lipsticks, which were already a danger area for me! It just so ended up that this year was a fabulous year for me in MAC lipstick terms, they released a whole bunch of products I really love. 

My full breakdown -
17 lipsticks
1 lip liner - included in lip bag
1 lip gloss - included in lip bag
4 highlighters
3 single eyeshadow
2 small eyeshadow palette
1 large eyeshadow palette
3 eyeliner
2 powders (Guerlain meteorites)
1 blush
1 pigment/glitter set

Aside from the lipsticks, I clearly went a bit overboard on the highlighters, but only one of those is not in regular rotation. 

Overall I feel like I am definitely much more in control of my makeup spending. I still have a huge stash by most people's standards, but I have donated most of what I don't love, and have a few items to list in the CB, so even if I don't get round to using it all as often as I'd like, there is very little that I would want to be without. 

That said, I am absolutely feeling like I am at saturation point. I'm almost at the stage where I could contemplate a no-buy for 2016 rather than a low-buy. Making that an absolute commitment doesn't feel like it would work too well - I'm always worried about losing control and splurging in reaction to holding back too tightly - but at this point I can't see any reason to buy anything unless it is completely outstanding, LE (so not deferrable) and fills a hole in my collection.  I still have time to think about it, but at the moment I'm leaning towards no-buy except for 
- replacement of essentials (which should be minimal, I'm pretty sure I have enough of everything to last a full year if I'm honest, _maybe _a foundation at most)
- trying out those darned Nars Audacious lipsticks that I have managed to resist since they launched. I clearly don't need any lippies at all, but I think one or at most two of these will be the one exception. And even then I need to finish a couple first. Just hope I don't fall in love with the formula! 
- filling the odd empty spot in my shadow and blush palettes. 
- something that I truly believe will be HG and not available later 
Overall I can easily see me sticking to no more than 10 items, even allowing for treating myself. 

Well done to everyone else for a great year (gah, I miss the Like button)!


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 19, 2015)

First of all, I miss that thanks button, too! So everybody please imagine me clicking that thanks button for them!!! This group has been such an inspiration for me this year, I really hope we'll continue this thread in 2016.
I still need to post my lipstick inventory in comparison to the 2014 one. Lipsticks are by biggest problem area and I tried to transform my "collection" of so-called must-have shades and other people's HGs into a kit of more useable, versatile colors instead of collecting fun shades I never really dare to wear except for on parties or for selfies and similar unimportant stuff. I also purchased only one gloss and decided to try to minimize the number of glosses because I dislike using them (hair + wind = sticky mess). I still own too many and I'm planning to destash some more. I also need to work on my eyeshadow stash because actually, I mostly use the 5 UD palettes I own (just neutral ones, I don't own bright ones like Vice or Electric) or my Mac Burgundy x9 and the Macnificent Me x9. Surpizingly, I've become a real palette lover and appreciate the suggested color combos in them, instead of picking a bunch of single e/s to combine. So in a nutshell, I'm planning to leave some "luggage" back in 2015 and start over new with a smaller stash.

I've done a lot (a lot!) of gift shopping and I picked up an arcrylic storage thingy for my mom. It's not one of those bigger Muji ones, but it might be able to contain an average kit of makeup. During this year, I often gifted my destashed makeup to my mom (most of it barely used) but I still own way more than her. Anyway, I started worrying whether that acrylic container was big enough for _her_ collection - a stash of "unwanted" items I had decluttered. So the decluttered stuff was enough to form a collection of its own! How appallingly huge must my own stash still be! I won't ever like a minimal kit that fits into one makeup bag for myself, although I admire those who can stay this strong, but that was really eye-opening again. I'm really looking forward to see how many items will fit in there.


----------



## nt234 (Dec 19, 2015)

Right now, my biggest challenge is trying not to not buy palettes and bundles on an impulse. I almost bought a palette with my $20 off Sephora VIB card, but I decided to be more practical and get an Armani Luminous Silk Foundation, my HG foundation. 

For the end of the year, I need to get rid of anything I haven't even touched this year, and really focus on my organization rather than buying more makeup. The only exception is some more ABH single shadows.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 20, 2015)

I really hope this board continues into 2016...I have a ton of things going on and really need to save money. I honestly, don't need a thing like most of here but the struggle for a new, shiny, makeup item is real! Happy Holidays to everyone! Here's to buying less and saving more in 2016!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 20, 2015)

We'll be rolling this thread over in the new year. 

Party FOTD (I went to a Christmas party tonight)...
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe (initial contour)
* MUFE Ultra HD - mix of Y205 and Y225
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent
* Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium Deep
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Malt (transitionish shade)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust (lid)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Corrupt (outer corner and faded into crease)
* Prestige True Khol Kajal - Matte Black (upper and lower lashlines, smudged)
* Sephora Contour Eyeliner Pencil - 01 Black Lace (lower waterline; held up really well!)
* BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black
* Kiss Short Trio Lashes (four short clusters from the outer corners to the middle, two extra shorts near the inner corner; I did better with my right eye than the left)
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* MAC Lipstick - Viva Glam II


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 22, 2015)

Okay, I don't anticipate buying any more makeupy bits until the new year, so here's my final "what I bought in 2015" list...

*January*
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black (repurchase)
* free sample of Laura Mercier Smooth Flawless Finish Fluide - Vanille
* Maybelline Brow Drama Sculpting Brow Mascara - Clear

*February*
none

*March*
* Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer (mini size)
* 100 pt mini Make Up For Ever Smoky Extravagant Mascara - Black
* NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base (repurchase)

*April*
none

*May*
none

*June*
* Hakuhodo J142
* Hakuhodo J146
* Hakuhodo J5529
* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black (repurchase)
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey
* Prestige True Kohl Kajal Waterproof - Matte Black

*July*
* MAC Eyeshadow - Malt
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega
* Sephora Pro Pointed Brow #35
* beautyblender (purple)

*August*
* Make Up For Ever Ultra HD Foundation - Y205 Alabaster
* NARS Beauty Insider Birthday Perk - Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Cruella + Satin Lip Pencil in Rikugien

*September*
* Kiss False Lash Adhesive
* Kiss Short Trio Combo Lashes
* Orly - Sky Blue
* MAC Paint Pot - Nice Composure
* MAC Mattene Lipstick - Personal Pick
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic

*October*
none

*November*
* mini Make Up For Ever Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* mini Make Up For Ever Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* deluxe sample of Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep

*December*
* Chikuhodo T4
* Sephora Contour Eyepencil 12hr Waterproof - Black Lace

And to see where I ended up, goal-wise (original comments in italics)...

*Where To Stop (No Buy)* 
_Pre-Made Eyeshadow Palettes - Don't want or need any more._ - None purchased! UD Smoky was tempting, but I have resisted.

_Bronzers - Need to work through the two I have, not to mention I've got one blush that practically is a bronzer on me!_ - None purchased! And I did use what I had. (I ended up using my Body Shop bronzer a bit more than my Benefit Hoola, though.)

_Concealer - I'm okay with the ones I have at the moment._ - I'm... so-so on my face concealers at the moment. I dunno. I almost wonder if I'm a bit picky in this regard? That said, no new ones were purchased!

_Eye Liners - The ones I have need to be used more._ - I ended up tossing eight (!) eyeliners due to age and bought a couple of black eyeliner pencils as replacements (the second one I bought mainly for waterline purposes).

_Blushes - Going to focus on the ones I have._ - None purchased! I actually purged two of my MAC blush pans. And I hit pan on NARS Sex Appeal.

_Setting and Finishing Powders - Don't need either/or right now._ - None purchased! That said, I'm kind of missing having a loose powder, and my current setting powder (Rimmel Stay Matte) isn't doing it for me. (That also said, I hit pan on one of the ones I have.) So I'll be eyeing loose powders for 2016.

*Where To Slow Down (Proceed with Caution)*
_Single Eyeshadows - Although I added several shades to my stash in 2014, I did notice a gap (this includes within pre-made palettes): matte transition(ish) shades. Even with my eye shape I think I can do with some. So I'd like to focus primarily on those sorts of colours. That said, I won't smack myself (much) if I buy a shade I'm lemming. And I'd like to complete the eyeshadow side of my MAC palette; I have five spots remaining. (I'm still wanting to separate it, and the blush side, into two singles.)_ - All my MAC stuff is in one single palette. I did add three shadows to my stash this year -- two in the matte transition(ish) category (MAC Malt and Omega) and one that was a long-time lemming (Typographic), and they've all been used quite a bit. And I got rid of four of my Makeup Geek shadows, mainly bright colours that I was sent years ago that didn't get much use. I also tossed a few MAC ones that I wasn't into.

_Lipliner - I spotted a gap here, too (I don't have a true purple lipliner). I can fill that._ - I ended up buying no lip liners this year! Heh.

_Brow Products_ - I did pick up a deluxe sample of Benefit Gimme Brow toward the end of the year, as I no longer had a proper brow gel after I got rid of the Maybelline one (tossed it after six months, didn't and won't repurchase, did the hairspray-on-a-spoolie technique for a time).

_Eyeshadow Primer - Replace/repurchase my NARS primer._ - Did that!

_Lipgloss - If I run out of a colour I have, or if it goes bad, I can replace it. But I don't think I'll be adding any more._ - And I end the year with NO lipglosses! They all went bad. And I never bought any, not to replace or to add to the stash. There are a couple that I want, but I'm still not in much of a rush to buy them.

_Mascara - Two is a good number for me, and the ones I have are loves. Just repurchase when the time comes._ - The two I was referring to at the time were BareMinerals Flawless Definition and the Marc Jacobs O!Mega Volume (I had a deluxe sample of the latter that I tossed at some point toward the start of the year). I liked the formula of the MUFE Smoky Extravagant, but not the wand. 

_Cream Eyeshadows/Paint Pots - I'm looking at Tailor Grey to round out this part of my stash._ - Did that! I also added Nice Composure.

_Lipstick - There are some shades I need to use a bit more (namely my reds!), and I still want to come up with additional lipliner/lipstick combos. I still want a few NARS Audacious lippies, but I'm not in much of a hurry to buy them._ - The lipliner/lipstick combo didn't quite happen this year, and I ended up tossing six of my lippies while adding three (two were the NARS/Sephora Beauty Insider birthday perk for the year). But I did discover a new shade I like (NARS Rikugien), as well as another matte formula that feels comfortable on my lips (NARS' Velvet Matte Lip Pencil formulation).

*Points of Focus*
_Pigments - Use the ones I have even more. I likely won't add to the number I have, but I'm not going to restrict myself from buying more, either._ - I ended up getting rid of one -- or, rather, I spilled it while applying my makeup one day, and it got sucked up by the vacuum cleaner. The others didn't get a whole lot of use, and I didn't add to my stash. I wonder if I'm not a loose pigment person?

_Highlighter/Luminizer - I've got two (one liquid, one powder) I've been looking at._ - Bought none.

_Foundation Primer - There is one I have my eye on: Hourglass Veil Mineral. I'll get the little one to try out and see if I like it. Then I'll go from there._ - Bought a mini version, tried it, liked it quite a bit. Then I tried a sachet of MUFE's Hydrating Primer (came with my Ultra HD Foundation... more on that momentarily) and liked that. Bought the Mattifying and Smoothing ones later on, and I think I prefer them to the Hourglass.

_Foundation - I'll likely be in the market for at least one new one next year. My CC cream has got to be nearing its end; my NARS one is aging; and the less said about my Maybelline, the better. I've got a few that I'm looking at, and at least one in particular that my radar is on._ - Indeed, I finished my CC cream this year, and I got a sample of -- and later bought -- MUFE Ultra HD (two different shades that I've ended up mixing because -- OMG! -- the one I bought is actually too _light_ for me. That rarely happens.). I also sampled the Laura Mercier SFFF, which was okay.

_Brushes - There is at least one gap I want to fill. Otherwise it's to look for better shapes to serve various purposes, or to supplement existing brushes, so I have a collection I love._ - I bought five new brushes this year. I'm carrying this little project, of sorts, into 2016.

*Miscellaneous* 
_False Lashes - I don't wear them much, but they're something I'd like to delve into/play with a little bit more._ - Finally got to play with falsies a little more and ZOMG. Much fun. I'll have to practice applying them some more, but... yeah. I don't think I'll turn into someone who wears false lashes every day, but I can definitely see the appeal and how they can enhance or alter a look.

As for whether or not I'll participate in 2016, I likely will.


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 23, 2015)

@shellygrrl: oh wow, I really admire your achievements! Truly an inspiration. 
(And I wish the thanks button might show up again one day)


----------



## Ravenhaired88 (Dec 24, 2015)

Goals for the next year are to buy only Urban Decay naked 2 basics for natural daytime looks, Mac Spite lipglass, and replace what I run out of and can't be without... I have so much unused makeup it makes me upset...but I have a couple of looks I gravitate towards generally so I have no use for bright colours most of the time


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 27, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> @shellygrrl: oh wow, I really admire your achievements! Truly an inspiration.
> (And I wish the thanks button might show up again one day)



Thanks!  One day, we'll have something similar to the Thanks button. Priorities, y'know. 

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (nose and forehead only)
* MUFE Ultra HD - mix of Y205 and Y225
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
* Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown
* Benefit Gimme Brow - Medium/Deep
* MAC Mattene - Personal Pick

Yeah, nothing on the eyes or cheeks today.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 28, 2015)

Ravenhaired88 said:


> Goals for the next year are to buy only Urban Decay naked 2 basics for natural daytime looks, Mac Spite lipglass, and replace what I run out of and can't be without... I have so much unused makeup it makes me upset...but I have a couple of looks I gravitate towards generally so I have no use for bright colours most of the time



Spite is one of my favorite lipglasses! I've gotten away from buying them but always keep Spite & Viva Glam 4 in my stash


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey Ladies! 

It's good to be back!  I've been checking in a bit and poking around, but I haven't really had anything to add for a while!  I miss the like button too! haha!  

As per my goals, I haven't purchased one item of makeup in 2015!  Any items I rec'd were gifted to me.  I purchased a brush (Real Techniques Silicone liner brush) at TJ Maxx or something like that for $6 I think.  I don't count that as a 'makeup' purchase, but I acknowledge that it is makeup related!

Items I rec'd as gifts this year or got from Sephora for free (Bday gift, points):  

15 Pan MAC palette - Browns/Golds
Naked Lip Pencil - UD (Xmas gift from Hubby - got him to purchase for me from Nordstrom Rack....as it is discontinued now....sadface). 
Milani Brow Shadow in "Light" 
Becca Highlighter - Champagne Pop 
Lancome Sample Mascara (got with Sephora Points) 
MAC Miley Cyrus Viva Glam Gloss
Sephora Bday Present - NARS lip pencils x2 (gave one away) 
UD Naked Gloss - Sesso (given to me by my SIL who has the UD palette set, didn't want the gloss)

I don't think I'm missing anything!  To be honest, I'm pretty happy with how everything went.  I resisted collection after collection, trips to Sephora to get things for other people, etc.  One area that I added to is fragrance: I bought two Sage rollerballs, Bronze Goddess Rollerball, and the trio of Clean rollerballs from the Black Friday sales.  Those weren't needed purchases, but I've been enjoying having new scents around to put on in the morning.  

I've loved reading the updates from you guys, I can't tell you how much you've motivated me!  It looks to me like we've made some fantastic progress this year in all different areas of our lives.  

I recently got a full time teaching contract until June, so I'll be super busy with that.  I find that the more I look at things, the more I think about how much effort it takes to look after them.  I think I'm going to do another purge of my makeup to get rid of dupes, etc. that are unnecessary.  I still have BUs of items waiting to go when I run out of the current thing.  YES.  EVEN AFTER ONE YEAR OF NO BUYING.  That tells you something, eh?  We need so much less than we think. 

I've been watching PinksoFoxy aka Christine over and over - I love her decluttering series.  Absolute gold.  

Where do I go from here?  NOT BACKWARDS.  I've been thinking a lot about what I want to do next.  I think next year, I'll allow myself the ability to replace necessary items (mascara, powder, etc.) but no more coloured shadows, liners, or things like that.  I may want an item from the Selena collection, but that depends on what things are released.  I am a big fan of her music and have been for years, so I'm looking forward to that.  Basically I want to afford myself some freedom in 2016 but I find that I work best with restrictions.  I'm an 'all or nothing' person and I've found that that works for me, at least for right now.  When Jan 1st hits I'm not going out to buy something makeup related.  I have a debt repayment goal of Oct 2016 and hubs and I are running a half marathon that we are travelling for so we have some big plans.  Over Xmas and boxing day I did go a little crazy with clothing - I bought boots, leggings, etc.  Since I'm transitioning into 'work clothing' I did need some things, but probably not as much as I purchased.  Some areas for improvement for 2016 would be: focusing on minimizing household purchases (candles, books, etc) and continue working on my makeup 'collection' (downsizing, streamlining, etc.).  I'm finding that pigments are not easy to work with but they are so pretty.  I don't think that's enough of a reason to keep all of them.  I may 'depot' them for a B2M and give away the product or some of it while keeping the container.  

Anyways, I'm so thrilled to read of our successes!  Keep up the great work ladies, we've come so far!  Would love to stay in touch in 2016! xo


----------

